# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Síndrome do Aquário Desleixado - a minha experiência

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Depois de uma arranque interessante na montagem do meu aquário de 200L, surgiram à cerca de 2 anos alguns problemas financeiros que impediram a manutenção adequada do meu sistema - o nascimento do meu filho, quebra de trabalho na área da formação...

Depois de no final de 2005, ter perdido grande parte dos corais provavelmente por invenções químicas, seguiu-se a morte dos meus peixes, provavelmente por picos de amónia, pois aconteceram sempre após limpezas do areão e movimentação de RV.

Em todo o ano de 2006 fiz apenas 1 TPA.
Em todo o ano de 2007 fiz apenas 1 TPA.
Bom, aproxima-se a altura de fazer 1 TPA...

Esta quebra de manutenção foi de algum modo planeada. A intenção não era a de desistir da aquariofilia, mas sim fazer uma pequena pausa, angariar recursos financeiros de modo a prosseguir o hobby com qualidade, ser motivo de orgulho, e ser ferramenta de educação do meu filho como pessoa.

Neste tempo fui brincando...
Brinquei aos escumadores...
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3672

Brinquei aos refúgios...
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7095

Neste momento abdiquei de ter um Reef. Pensei em voltar para os ciclídeos africanos do lago Tanganika, mas decidi fazer um FOWLR.
A minha esposa como prenda de aniversário ofereceu-me um balde de sal da Red Sea. A ferramenta que faltava para a recuperação!

Se em em 2006, o escumador ficou a funcionar, já em 2007 o escumador foi desligado.
A matéria filtrante para a remoção de fosfatos é a mesma do início do ano passado.
As macro-algas começam a aparecer fora do aquário.
Uma bomba foi desligada por estar imunda.
O vidro da frente está cheio de alga coralina esbranquiçada.
As luzes do aquário são as mesmas de sempre.

Neste tempo todo, os únicos resistentes dos tempos áureos, são um Strombus, minhocas, várias pequenas estrelas do mar e alguns pequenos caracóis??

Vou começar hoje a recuperação do meu aquário.
Vou deixar aqui um registo fotográfico de uma recuperação que se irá prolongar durante a próxima semana ou semanas.

Vou hoje limpar o escumador e depois disso vou raspar o vidro da frente.
Já comprei uma caixa de plástico onde irei colocar a RV de modo a aspirar o areão.

Durante a semana:
Terei que remover as 4 bombas do aqua (2 tunze e 2 Marea) e limpá-las.
Terei que aspirar a sump.
Irei fazer nesta fase, 80L de água salgada, pois é a capacidade do meu aquário panorâmico de reserva.

Dúvidas
1. Nesta recuperação, tendo em conta que o meu areão tem alguma idade, deverei substitui-lo? deverei substitui-lo na integra?

2. Tenho cerca de 30Kg de RV. Deverei tirar alguma para criar um layout leve para o FOWLR?

3. Que outros equipamentos deverei comprar? 1 sistema UV? 1 ozonizador? 1 filtro de areia?

3.1. Qual o preço estimado dos novos equipamentos a adquirir?

4. Os meus mini-refúgios estão com bom aspecto. Suportaria a remoção total de areão do aquário principal?

Devo aqui referir que o FOWLR que pretendo fazer será para Ocellaris (para 2 casais e 1 salária...)

Volto a prometer o registo fotográfico de toda a operação que se prevê longa...
Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá Pedro :Olá:  

Fico triste pela situação e ao mesmo tempo alegre por voltares ao hobby.

Eu, se estivesse no seu caso, começaria tudo de novo.

1 se ainda tens algum animal vivo, colocaria-os em aquário menor ou abrigava-os em aquário de algum amigo;

2 Retiraria todas as rochas e megulhava-as em água doce com cloro adicionado a mais (20ml para cada 10l de H2O), por uns 5 ou 6 dias

3 retiraria o substrato e faria igualmente às rochas

4 lavaria as rochas e o substrato em água corrente e deixaria secar por mais de uma semana (ou menos - depende da temperatura);

5 Voltaria a colocar estes elementos em água doce de osmose ou deionizada, com uma bomba a circula-la junto com um saquinho de carvão ativado,

6 Após  uns 2 dias, deixa-os a secar novamente;

7 Lavaria todo o aquário e sump e etc e voltaria-os ao lugar de sempre;

8 Remontava o aquário e esperava pelo final do ciclo;

Veja, agindo desta forma, tu terías uns 3 ou 4 meses sem gastos com o aquário, o que já poderá lhe ajudar na remontagem, há de se contabilizar também o gasto com a energia, esta diferença tu pouparia para o recomeço.

Espero ter lhe ajudado e também que outros digam seus pensamentos dobre o tema.
Feliz 2008

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Pedro, parabéns pela vontade e coragem de continuar com o salgado. :Pracima:  




> 2 Retiraria todas as rochas e megulhava-as em água doce com cloro adicionado a mais (20ml para cada 10l de H2O), por uns 5 ou 6 dias


*Isso nem pensar!!!*  :yb668:   :Prabaixo:  Matas toda a vide existente na rocha, passando a rocha morta contaminada com cloro. 




> 3 retiraria o substrato e faria igualmente às rochas
> 
> 4 lavaria as rochas e o substrato em água corrente e deixaria secar por mais de uma semana (ou menos - depende da temperatura);
> 
> 5 Voltaria a colocar estes elementos em água doce de osmose ou deionizada, com uma bomba a circula-la junto com um saquinho de carvão ativado,
> 
> 6 Após  uns 2 dias, deixa-os a secar novamente


Desculpem a frontalidade, mas isto *esta tudo errado*  :Prabaixo:   :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:   :yb668:  .*NÃO PODES* lavar a RV com água doce pela razão que já expliquei a cima, a rocha viva também não pode secar, pela mesma razão.

Se quiseres podes lavar o areão, mas se tiveres hipótese de o aspirar todo dentro do aquário (em água salgada) é melhor ainda, pois não perdes toda a vida que lá se encontra.
____________________________________

Respondendo às tuas dúvidas:




> Nesta recuperação, tendo em conta que o meu areão tem alguma idade, deverei substitui-lo? deverei substitui-lo na integra?


Lava bem em água salgada do aquário e podes usar logo a seguir




> Tenho cerca de 30Kg de RV. Deverei tirar alguma para criar um layout leve para o FOWLR?


Acho que não, quanto mais rocha melhor.




> Que outros equipamentos deverei comprar? 1 sistema UV? 1 ozonizador? 1 filtro de areia


Era melhor ver-mos uma lista completa de tudo o que tens. Mas o principal é o escumador, a rocha viva e a circulação.




> Os meus mini-refúgios estão com bom aspecto. Suportaria a remoção total de areão do aquário principal?


Depende de muita coisa, mas o melhor era aspira-lo lá dentro, ou lava-lo com água do aquário.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Em relação à RV devo dizer, por experiencia própria, que o Paulo tem totalmente razão quando diz que lavar a mesma com água doce...nunca!!

Eu quando era novato (ainda hoje o sou), fiz o mesmo ou ainda pior pois para tentar livrar-me das algas lavei-a com água quente :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  .
Conclusão: De RV passou a RM (morta). Ainda hoje, passado um ano e tal não recuperou totalmente.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva

Mesmo sabendo que as rv tornariam-se rm eu faria, pois como foi descrito elas também estão empregnadas de matéria orgânica e altas taxas de amônia e etc.

Quanto ao dito que o cloro não a impregnará, pois é sabido que o cloro após alguns dias ele evapora por si só, portanto, não restaria nenhuma parrtícula deste produto.

O descrito por mim, é exatamente matar toda a vida destas RV e areião, pois estão empregnados de matérias nocivas.

Após este procedimento, a bem da verdade, muito radical, as rochas poderão adquirir nova vida se colocares algumas rv´s junto a elas e também acelerar o processo de colonização com aditivos, a exemplo os da prodibio.

Fica aqui o faria, contudo, todos têm o sagrado direito de escolher o que melhor entender.

Paulo, a mim, ao menos, não percebo frontilidade alguma, nem seria preciso desculpar-se, pois estamos todos aqui a aprender e muito mais a fazer amizades, esta condição é a segunda maravilha que nosso hobby nos oferece.

Feliz 2008

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Paulo, a mim, ao menos, não percebo frontilidade alguma, nem seria preciso desculpar-se, pois estamos todos aqui a aprender e muito mais a fazer amizades, esta condição é a segunda maravilha que nosso hobby nos oferece.


Ricardo, ainda bem que assim pensas  :yb677:  , essa é a melhor postura a tomar para quem gosta de estar sempre a aprender, como é o meu caso, no entanto tento sempre evitar ferir susceptibilidades  :Vitoria:  .

Eu continuo a achar que o Pedro não deveria de matar a rocha toda, tendo em conta o preço que ela pode atingir aqui em Portugal (já vi nas lojas a mais de 25€ o quilo  :EEK!:  , 30Kg = 750€  :SbRiche:  ). Nos cá não temos rocha grátis como vocês aí no Brazil  :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:  .  

Como ainda não vi fotografias da rocha, torna-se mais complicado aconselhar as medidas a tomar, no entanto, a solução pode passar pelo seguinte:

Escovar a rocha toda na água salgada próprio sistema
Deixa-la toda num recipiente com água salgada e sem iluminação (só com circulação, aquecimento e escumador) durante o máximo de tempo possível (de 1 a 3 meses).
Durante esse período ir fazendo TPAs de 20 ou 30% de água todas as semanas.
Nesse recipiente, podes também colocar os “bichos” que ainda tens vivos.

O areão… como vais começar de novo, podes lava-lo e voltar a usar (mas não ponhas no recipiente da rocha viva)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos.

Antes de mais, obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
Tal como prometido, iniciei ontem a limpeza/recuperação do meu aquário e seguem as fotos.

1. Aquário com síndrome
1.jpg

2. As macro-algas no aqua
2.JPG
2_1.JPG

3. As bombas... lado esquerdo Tunze 2400l/h, lado direiro Wave Marea 2400l/h
3.JPG

4. O escumador

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

5. Mini-refúgios
5_1.JPG
5_2.JPG

6. Fundo da sump


7. O aqua mais parece um refúgio...
7_1.JPG
7_2.JPG

8. Recipiente para colocar a RV
8.JPG

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Pedro,  segue a opinião do Paulo Vasconcelos. Não entendo materia organica nociva,  impregnada. Tão pouco altos níveis de amonia. Não sei como as rochas poderiam "armazenar" altos níveis de amonia. 
Se quiser uma limpeza mais radical, pode (como diz o Paulo) escovar as rochas em sua própria agua e depois retornar para o aquario. Se quiser pode "lavar" o substrato tambem em sua propria agua. Jamais deixando que ambos fiquem a seco. 

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Sinceramente (Baseado na foto nº3 do teu ultimo post), isso não me parece assim tão mau…

Não vejo cianobactérias, nem algas filamentosas, esse “boom” de macro algas não é mais do que o sistema a tentar equilibrar-se a si mesmo, de certa forma isso até fui bastante benéfico (a natureza sabe o que faz), se não fossem as macro algas, podes crer isso estava bem pior.

No entanto, se não gostas de macro algas no aquário (como é o meu caso), podes fazer o que te disse mais a traz (Deixar toda a rocha num recipiente com água salgada, sem iluminação (só com circulação, aquecimento e escumador), no teu caso acho que 3 ou 4 semanas seriam suficientes (mas atenção, não é garantido que as macro algas não voltem a crescer na rocha).

Vou explicar-te por passos o que faria:

Sem levantar “poeira”, tirava do aquário água suficiente, para cobrir toda a rocha nesse recipiente que tens aí (se for a mais podes sempre retirar, não ponhas é a menos).
Retirava (arrancava da rocha) o máximo de macro algas para os refúgios.
Retirava temporariamente os vivos, para um recipiente com água do aquário. 
Depois escovava a rocha toda (com uma escova nova), na água do próprio aquário e ia pondo no recipiente (esse branco), onde já estaria a bomba de circulação, o escumador e a resistência. 
Lavava o areão o melhor possível dentro da água que resta, e ia retirando temporariamente para outro recipiente (sem deixar secar). Para escovar a rocha e lavar o areão utiliza luvas, não vás ter praí algum fireworm e ficas todo cheio de picos nas mãos.
Deitava fora toda a água porca (que ficou no aquário) e fazia nova (se for de osmose melhor).
Quando estiver à temperatura e densidade certas, coloca o areão que ainda está molhado. 
Desligava a luz e esquecia que isso existe durante um mês.

PS: Coloca o setup completo e pormenorizado do teu aquário

PS2: esse escumador não me parece grande coisa.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários. Tentarei responder mais logo.
Por agora, fica aqui esta observação. Tenho alguns seres np meu aquário que não sei identificá-los... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....825#post101825

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Junto segue o setup do meu aqua

Data de Montagem : 30 de Janeiro de 2005
Aquário : 100 x 40 x 50 – 200L (+- 160L reais)

*Substrato:*
Aragonite
*Sal:* 
Red Sea
*Movimentação:* 
2 Tunze 7200/2 (pulsadora 500L/h – 2400L/h) com single controller
2 Wave Marea 2400 l/h
*Iluminação:* 
Calha Lifetech PC 2 x 18W + 2 x 36W = 108W

*Sump:* 
70 x 35 x 40 – 70L reais

*Bomba retorno:* 
Aquaclear Powerhead 901 – 3500L/h, ligada a SCWD

*Iluminação sump:* 
2 lâmpadas 18W (de cozinha)

*Escumador:* 
Tunze 220/2 (150L – 400L) (nunca gostei muito dele...)

*Aquecimento:* 
1 Lifetech 200W

*Osmose inversa:* 
Aqua safe – model 2004 reef (6 estágios)

*Reposição de água com Kalk:*
Osmoregulador da Tunze
*
Refrigeração:* 
2 ventoinhas PC (instaladas no móvel da sump, uma a mandar ar para fora e outra para dentro, controladas por um termoestato electrónico a disparar aos 26.1º)

*Rocha viva:*
10/02/2005 4.3 Kg (Indonésia)
19/02/2005 5.0 Kg (Indonésia)
16/03/2005 1.7 Kg (Indonésia)
18/03/2005 2.1 Kg (Indonésia)
05/04/2005 6.5 Kg (Indonésia)
19.5 Kg no total

*Rocha morta:*
08/03/2005 3.1 Kg
5 Kg no total entre outras quantidades adicionadas com corais...

Penso que não estou muito mal servido de equipamento... talvez o escumador... não sei...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Agora que sabem o meu setup...

1. Que outros equipamentos deverei comprar? 1 sistema UV? 1 ozonizador? 1 filtro de areia?
2. Qual o preço estimado dos novos equipamentos a adquirir?


Estou a pensar retirar toda a RV do aqua para o recipiente que se vê nas fotos.
Retirar o máximo de algas com uma escova da RV.
Preservar todas as macro-algas. Podar e implantar as macro-algas no aqua principal de forma moderada.

Limpar vidros laterais.

Aspirar o máximo possível o areão. Seria melhor tirá-lo e lavá-lo cá fora?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Olá Pedro,

De equipamento não estás mal, no entanto, pensava em trocar de escumador (por um deltec AP600 ou APF600), aproveitava também (se tivesse espaço) para arranjar mais uns 5Kg ou 10Kg de rocha morta, para começar a colonizar dentro do recipiente junto à outra (podes optar por viva, mas eu gastava o dinheiro no escumador).

A iluminação também pode ser insuficiente, mas só se pretenderes colar alguns duros sps mais exigentes, se não for o caso, troca de lâmpadas que essas já devem estar “nas lonas”.

Os outros equipamentos que mencionas, não são fundamentais para o equilíbrio do reef, são opções para ajudar mais um pouco.

*O esterilizador UV*:

*A favor:*  tenho no meu sistema, na minha opinião é benéfico, ajuda a fazer desaparecer as algas mais chatas e contribui para a boa saúde dos peixes.

*Contra:* pode matar (por alteração genética) alguns organismos benéficos (mas só os que andem em suspensão na água).

*Ozonizador:*

*A favor:* sobe os níveis de ORP na água, melhora o bem-estar dos animais devido ao aumento de oxigénio, ajuda a prevenir doenças e aumenta a eficácia do escumador. 

*Contra:* se for utilizado sem controlador e se os níveis de ORP passarem do limite seguro (400 a  450mV) vai subindo e matando tudo o que tens dentro do aquário. É um equipamento que pode ser perigoso para pessoas e animais.

*Filtro de areia fluidizado:*

*A favor:* excelente a transformar amónia em nitritos e posteriormente em nitratos.

*Contra*: não desnitrifica, não faz a última transformação do ciclo do nitrogénio, como acontece na rocha viva. 




> Estou a pensar retirar toda a RV do aqua para o recipiente que se vê nas fotos. Retirar o máximo de algas com uma escova da RV.Preservar todas as macro-algas.Limpar vidros laterais.


 :Pracima:  




> Podar e implantar as macro-algas no aqua principal de forma moderada.


é uma questão de gosto, mas coloca o que sobrar nos teus refúgios.




> Aspirar o máximo possível o areão. Seria melhor tirá-lo e lavá-lo cá fora?


Faz como te explico nos passos 5, 6 e 7, (não laves é o areão com água doce), acho que não vale a pena aspirar, já que depois da escovagem da rocha a água vai ficar imunda. A ordem dos passos que te aconselhei é muito importante.

PS:Tenta fazer isso tudo numa tarde, não deixes para o dia seguinte, quanto mais tempo estiver o areão ou a rocha a seco pior.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Concordo com praticamente tudo que o Paulo disse, a única e importante excessão é o escumador (skimmer), não conheço os Deltec, entretanto não me parece trazer nenhuma novidade ou surpresa. Mas um Tunze bem regulado, é um Tunze, baixo consumo de energia, baixo nível de ruído, compacto e eficiente. Desde muito considero muito bom. Em alguns momentos vejo pessoas criticando muito os tunze, parece ser a velha fabula da raposa e das uvas. 
Pedro, se quiser se desfazer do 220/2, pode mandar para o lixo lá de casa, porque eu, não vou deitar fora um equipamento como esse.
Outra coisa, não precisa de UV, não precisa de ozonizador, não precisa de filtro de areia. É só ter paciencia e manutenção frequente que vai tudo bem.

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Sinceramente, acho que o ponto forte da tunze, são as bombas de circulação, porque em escumadores deixa muito a desejar (basta olhar para as imagens do escumador dele).

Tal Como referi acima, a UV, ozonizador e o filtro de areia, não são equipamentos essenciais (essa é a minha opinião), mas achei que deveria explicar basicamente o que fazem, para deixar o Pedro tirar as suas próprias conclusões.

Fotos fresquinhas, da porcaria que tira o meu Deltec APF600, em 3 dias de funcionamento  :SbSourire2:  :








Só tenho pena de não conseguir postar aqui o cheiro a podre que isto deita.  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Paulo, será que ficou algum mal estar aqui? Não critiquei ou ofendi voce, só coloquei minha opinião quanto ao Tunze e aos outros acessórios, assim como voce colocou a sua. Eu se tivesse disponível, não abriria mão de um Tunze por nada. Não disse que o seu nada contra seu Deltec.
Se um louco qualquer me colocar na pista do Estoril, com uma Ferrari, igual a do Massa. Se eu conseguir engatar a primeira marcha e der uma volta completa, tenho absoluta certeza que meu tempo será infinitamente maior do que o dele. Isso não quer dizer que o carro é ruim, só quer dizer que eu não sei usar o potencial maximo do carro. 

É essa minha opinião, o Pedro (desculpa e sem ofensa), não sabe usar o Tunze, isso não quer dizer que o Tunze é ruim, só precisa de ajuste.

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Claro que não Maurício  :Vitoria:  , está tudo numa boa  :SbOk5:  , não fiquei de forma alguma melindrado com a tua resposta, também não fui minha intenção dar a entender que estava, espero não ter deixado essa sensação no ar  :yb663:  .

Só quis compartilhar convosco a boa experiencia que tenho tido com o meu escumador, como não conhecias deltec já ficas com uma ideia do funcionamento dele.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva :Olá:  

Vendo agora as fotos postadas, retiro tudo que disse, pois também não vejo tanto problema como descrito no início.

Pedro, com esta quantidade de macro-algas que tens, penso que seu aquário está muito bem estabilizado, apenas as algas cálcárias e outras que se criaram no vidro, basta apenas uma limpeza bem feita nos vidros e uma tpa que terás seu aquário novo.

Apreoveita, então, a água que retirará da tpa para lavar apenas as rochas e coloca um peixe algueiro, aproveita também estas macro-algas e faça um belo refúgio, pois tu tens algas em bom estado e não deves se desfazer delas.






> Pedro,  segue a opinião do Paulo Vasconcelos...  Não sei como as rochas poderiam "armazenar" altos níveis de amonia. Mauricio


 (com adpatações de nossa lavra)

É fácil de entender, as rochas servem como filtro natural

[/quote=Paulo Vasconcelos]Eu continuo a achar que o Pedro não deveria de matar a rocha toda, tendo em conta o preço que ela pode atingir aqui em Portugal (já vi nas lojas a mais de 25 o quilo  , 30Kg = 750  ). Nos cá não temos rocha grátis como vocês aí no Brazil. [/quote]

Bem Paulo, quando for para Portugal novamente, penso que irei neste ano no verão daí, vou levar uns 200kg ou mais de RV, pois aqui pagamos 3 o quilo, assim, se vender a 25, compro muitos equipamentos de aqui são bem mais caros. :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb663:  

Só terei que achar uma forma de não pagar o peso da bagagem, nem tê-la retida pela alfandega   :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Concordo com esta ultima intervenção do Ricardo Lou, 

Como pretendes manter macro algas no aquário principal, não precisas de colocar a rocha no recipiente sem iluminação. Basta escova-la cá fora com a água da TPA e voltar a pô-la no aquário.

Também não valerá a pena lavar o areão cá fora, basta aspira-lo bem, ao mesmo tempo que fazes a TPA.

Só falta saber como estão os teus níveis de amónia, nitritos e nitratos, para vermos que quantidade de TPA deves fazer e se podes colocar já a equipa de limpeza.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários. Não se esqueçam que vou fazer um FOWLR e macro-algas (quero ter diversas espécies bem podadas e arrumadas).

Quanto ao escumador, o copo original (talvez por má regulação) enchia com alguma água suja, mas pouca porcaria sólida como observo e alguns escumadores, daí ter feito esta adaptação, que penso que pode funcionar melhor se subir um pouco mais o nível da água. Se não resultar, volto ao copo original...)

Ontem removi as 2 Wave Marea (que já estavam desligadas por excesso de porcaria e faziam barulho...)

Bomba1
10.JPG

Bomba2
11.JPG
11_1.JPG

Preparação da limpeza com vinagre
12.JPG

Nesta operação recuperei uma dezena de pequenas lapas http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12613, 1 minhoca, 1 estrela do mar http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7275 e 3 Quitones http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....979#post101979. É algo que tento levar em linha de conta, tentar recuperar para o aqua todos os seres vivos observados.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem enchi o meu aquário de reserva (panorâmico 80L) com água de osmose.
Hoje à noite vou misturar sal da Red Sea e aproveitar a taxa bi-horária para começar a aquecer a água.

2 questões:
1. onde posso comprar uma balança a preço acessível para pesar a rocha, mas sobretudo para dosear a quantidade de sal por litro?
2. qual o preço médio de um medidor de TDS?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

P.S - a minha esposa está ansiosa pela recuperação do aqua

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Ricardo, muitas são as teorias sobre como as rochas vivas funcionam. Umas dizem que por ser porosa a agua flui através dos poros atingindo pontos profundos na rocha e as "bacterias" ali fixadas capturam os nutrientes dissolvidos e os metabolizam. Outras dizem que pelo contrário, o fluxo de agua é muito pequeno e que as bacterias formam camadas sobre a rocha e essas diversas camadas é que capturam os nutrientes. 
De tudo que li até hoje, uma coisa se mantem mais ou menos uniforme, as bacterias fixadas, capturam os nutrientes. Nunca encontrei qualquer tipo de referencia que fizesse menção a rocha viva atuar como um "retentor" de qualquer coisa. A rocha viva é um filtro biológico, muito diferente de um filtro mecanico que retenha particulas ou no caso amonia.

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> 1. onde posso comprar uma balança a preço acessível para pesar a rocha, mas sobretudo para dosear a quantidade de sal por litro?


Podes usar uma balança de cozinha para pesar o sal (dos chineses por ex.), mas convém não te regulares só pelo peso do sal, mede com um densímetro (mais barato) ou refractómetro (mais preciso).




> 2. qual o preço médio de um medidor de TDS?


O preço dos medidores de TDS varia imenso, o meu fui comprado no ebay e custou 30€, mede o TDS antes e depois da osmose. Vê aqui: http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZtestmeter




> P.S - a minha esposa está ansiosa pela recuperação do aqua


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  ainda bem que ela te apoia no hobbie

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem enchi o meu aqua de 80L (tanque de reserva) com água de osmose e sal, coloquei 1 bombinha e 1 termostato.

Ontem após mais uns olhares encontrei:

1 pólipo de 1 Zoanthus (realmente é um coral de combate, o ano passado estavam envoltos em algas filamentosas, peguei na escova dos dentes e esfreguei e esfreguei e apareceram uns Zoanthus que até mostraram crescimento até a rocha ter caído recentemente para as traseiras das rochas...)
14_1.JPG

e 1 ser comprido, fino e de cor acastanhada que também já vi noutras rochas de cor translúcida, que vai "picando" as algas circundantes...
14.JPG

Logo à noite vou iniciar a árdua tarefa de limpeza...

Tenho umas dúvidas. Parece-me que tenho demasiada RV no aqua. Estava a pensar retirar um pouco do areão que tenho nas DSB's dos mini-refúgios e colocá-lo no aqua. O espaço ganho nos mini-refúgios com esta remoção, colocar alguma da RV lá, de modo a fazer um pouco um aquário mais plano... 
Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Depois de ler este tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12660 
parece-me melhor não mexer nos mini-refúgios... que dizem? Acham que as minhas mini DSB's estão a funcionar???

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Ricardo, muitas são as teorias sobre como as rochas vivas funcionam. Umas dizem que por ser porosa a agua flui através dos poros atingindo pontos profundos na rocha e as "bacterias" ali fixadas capturam os nutrientes dissolvidos e os metabolizam. Outras dizem que pelo contrário, o fluxo de agua é muito pequeno e que as bacterias formam camadas sobre a rocha e essas diversas camadas é que capturam os nutrientes. 
> De tudo que li até hoje, uma coisa se mantem mais ou menos uniforme, as bacterias fixadas, capturam os nutrientes. Nunca encontrei qualquer tipo de referencia que fizesse menção a rocha viva atuar como um "retentor" de qualquer coisa. A rocha viva é um filtro biológico, muito diferente de um filtro mecanico que retenha particulas ou no caso amonia.
> 
> Mauricio



Olá Maurício, 

é exatamente isto que é magnífico em nosso hobby ou qualquer outra criação que se tenha, lidar com a ciência, em nosso caso, a biologia. Como esta é uma ciência "não-exata" biomédica, cada um tem uma opinião sobre o mesmo assunto. Continuo a defender a tese em que as rochas são filtro biológico natural, portanto, elas podem acumular matérias ofensivas em sistemas fechados, pois tudo que inssantemente pretendemos é copiar a natureza em nossas caixas de vidro.

Por favor não me tenhas como um doutor sabe-tudo, nem mesmo como encrenqueiro, tudo que faço é aprender e a coisa mais maravilhosa que temos é poder mudar nosso pensamento ao longo do aprendizado!

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Depois de ler este tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12660 
> parece-me melhor não mexer nos mini-refúgios... que dizem? Acham que as minhas mini DSB's estão a funcionar???
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Olá Pedro,

Acho um pouco arriscado mexeres nos refúgios agora, trata 1º do aquário e aproveita o equilíbrio que os refúgios bem maturados te estão a dar ao sistema.

Mais tarde, se quiseres, vais alterando 1 a 1 (1 em cada mês), mas só quando o aquário estiver estabilizado.

PS: tenho uma RDSB do refúgio, no entanto, se fosse hoje não a tinha feito, acho que traz mais chatices que benefícios. Mas com está estabilizada não lhe vou tocar, para já...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Ontem iniciei a minha árdua tarefa de recuperação do meu aquário.
Foi dia de remoção das bombas de circulação, da bomba de retorno, do  SCWD, do escumador, da calha de iluminação (tou a precisar de uma nova... e reestruturação do sistema eléctrico que sem qualquer outro custo, apenas um melhor aproveitamento, resultou na retirada de 2 extensões.

Bomba de retorno com diversos pontos brancos que desconheço o que sejam...


Tudo para dentro do vinagre


A calha (o elo mais fraco da minha montagem...)


Os 1os 10L de água retirados do fundo da sump... medo!


A sump depois de alguma aspiração


O mini-refúgio central com Chaetomorpha. Foi colocada fez agora 1 ano. Não cresceu muito, mas parece-me em perfeita saúde.


Filtragem da água/lama para recolha dos vivos




Recolha dos vivos, um trabalho minucioso


Como procedi à limpeza da sump?
Numa 1ª fase com um aspirador de fundo, daqueles que têm uma meia. Retirei a meia e coloquei uma mangueira que vaza directamente para um balde de 10L com a ajuda da minha bomba de ar Stellar W-60.

Numa 2ª fase retirei o resto da água com a minha bombinha "Project" de elevação (do tempo do meu kit de água doce), que acoplei à mangueira referida anteriormente.

Depois de retirada toda a água da sump, foi tempo de usar a minha bomba Lifetech para passar a água do meu aquário de reserva para a sump.

Neste momento sump e aquário estão independentes. Tenho 1 aquecedor em cada um deles. Vão continuar assim ao longo desta semana.

Próximo passo será:
Durante a semana vou fazer mais água para concluir a TPA.
Retirar alguma água do aqua e toda a RV para um recipiente. 
Limpar RV e aspirar areão.
Colocar RV no aqua e encher com água nova.
Ligar sump ao aqua.

Apesar da sump estar imunda aquando do início da limpeza, parece-me que o sistema está de alguma forma equilibrado, pois os mini-refúgios parecem-me com bom aspecto, e a fauna é extremamente abundante tanto na sump como no aqua.

Nestas alturas penso sempre que se fosse hoje... tinha feito o sistema de forma diferente...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva 


> Bomba de retorno com diversos pontos brancos que desconheço o que sejam...
> 
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro estes pontos brancos na bomba são pequena poliquetas, muito benéficas.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Viva 
> 
> Pedro estes pontos brancos na bomba são pequena poliquetas, muito benéficas.


Boas...

Ou melhor eram!!!  :yb624:  

Pedro, esse desleixo ficou bem para trás... Força aí com esse novo começo...  :Wink: 

Abraço...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem reparei que uma linha de lâmpadas da minha calha estava apagada.
Penso que sejam os arrancadores que estejam danificados.

Neste momento tenho apenas 1 lâmpada de 18W e outra de 36W, ou seja, tenho apenas 54W em lâmpadas PC com 3 anos...

Para um FOWLR (peixes, RV e macro-algas) de aquário de metro (200L), qual a quantidade de iluminação que me aconselham? Continua a ser de 1W por litro?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Eu no teu aquário colocaria (tendo em vista a poupança e já que os FOWLR não necessitam de muita luz) 1 HQI de 150W e 2 T5 de 39W (uma à frente outra a trás). 

Optimamente colocaria (na minha opinião, podendo posteriormente evoluir para um Reef) 2 HQI de 150 W, o que daria uma maior e melhor distribuição da luz (apesar de serem mais 150W de Luz). 

Com isto, na primeira opção terias pouco mais de 1W por litro, já na 2ª opção terias quase 2W por litro.

Seja como for, em ambas as opções ficarias bem "servido".

Um abraço.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Pedro,

Tenta trocar as lâmpadas de sítio, para descobrires se o que está queimado é o balastro, ou a própria lâmpada.

Se chegares a conclusão que mais vale comprar uma calha nova, para alem da sugestão do José Duarte, podes dar uma vista de olhos aqui e aqui

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Foi a 1ª vez que usei sal da Red Sea... ficou 3 dias a ser dissolvido no aquário de reserva. Coloquei 70L de água na sump em repouso no Domingo, pois está desligada do aquário neste momento. Ainda hoje tenho vestígios de sal no fundo da sump... nunca tinha notado tanta falta de dissolução noutras marcas...

No aquário principal sem bombas de circulação, parece que a fauna está toda a surgir e a passear pelo areão e RV!

Para os que seguem este tópico, a minha intenção é fazer um "plantado" com diversas algas, bem arrumadas e bem podadas.

Quem quiser deixar aqui dicas para a selecção das mesmas, desde já o meu agradecimento.

Aqui ficam as que tenho:
*Caulerpa Racemosa* 


*Caulerpa Taxifolia*
sem imagem

*Chaetomorpha* 


*Red Botryocladia uvaria* 



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Problemas para dissolver o sal podem ser: 
1- excesso de sal, a quantidade estava correta para o volume de agua? Aproximadamente 1 kg para 30 litros.

2- falta de movimentação, não basta colocar o sal, o ideal é colocar uma bomba para movimentar a agua.

3- identificação incorreta, em alguns produtos, após dissolver o sal, ficam resíduos no fundo, parece areia, é areia.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  




> ...3- identificação incorreta, em alguns produtos, após dissolver o sal, ficam resíduos no fundo, parece areia, é areia.
> Mauricio


Não sabia que aquele resíduo era areia, sempre pensei tratar-se de sal não dissolvido!  :Icon Cry:  

Bem Pedro colocas uma bomba para dissolver o sal, caso reste resíduo o Amigo Maurício já nos explicou  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Sim, a quantidade estava correcta, pois a densidade também está.
Tive uma bomba de 1200l/h e temperatura a 24º durante 3 dias... antes de colocar na sump.

Entretanto já comprei a Eggcrate 


e a cola PVC


e a balança (comprei na Worten,marca Worten, 3Kg máx, 9€. Chega perfeitamente para o que é).


Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Entretanto ontem comecei a planear as estruturas em Eggcrate para suportar alguma RV que pretendo retirar do aqua e colocar na sump (para aliviar um pouco o layout, pois não vou ter corais, logo não preciso de ter muitas RV amontoadas) e também a estrutura para suportar o escumador, para ver se finalmente ele fica nivelado, pois acho que nunca o esteve com os suportes da própria tunze...)

Penso que a minha sump estará optimizada ao máximo com mais este aproveitamento dos espaços! (é uma questão anual, pois anualmente tento reinventá-la...)

Logo vou iniciar o enchimento do meu tanque para fazer mais 80L de água salgada, para no fim-de-semana proceder à limpeza do aqua principal.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho cerca de 30 conchas de Cerites, Nassários, Hermitas... existe um canto no aquário que aquilo mais parece um cemitério...

Gostaria que me dessem uma sugestão para reestruturar a sua presença no aquário ou sump.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Mauricio Foz

> não vou ter corais, logo não preciso de ter muitas RV amontoadasPedro Ferrer


Acho que voce esta confundido função biológica com suporte para corais.
As rochas tem uma função muito, muito mais importante que servir de suporte para os corais.

Existe uma quantidade ideal, muito embora seja extremamente, quase impossível se determinar isso. 

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Acho que voce esta confundido função biológica com suporte para corais.
> As rochas tem uma função muito, muito mais importante que servir de suporte para os corais.
> Mauricio


Maurício na resposta nº 23, você nos disse que as bactérias fixadas nas rochas não fariam a filtragem e que elas não são como um filtro mecânico, agora diz que elas têm uma função biológica. 

Pergunta-se qual a função biológica que no seu entender elas as têm? E qual a função das bactérias nelas fixadas?

Concordo, na minha parca inteligência, que rv são muito mais que suporte de corais e adornos para nossos aquários, mas o resto...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu não vou retirar RV ao sistema! Apenas vou reestruturar a sua colocação no sistema, ou seja, algumas (2 ou 3) irão para a sump, de modo a não sobrecarregar o layout que pretendo para o aquário. As estruturas irão servir de suporte ao escumador e ao aproveitamento de espaços vazios na sump.

Entretanto aqui ficam as estruturas:





Desculpem a minha insistência...




> Tenho cerca de 30 conchas de Cerites, Nassários, Hermitas... existe um canto no aquário que aquilo mais parece um cemitério...
> 
> Gostaria que me dessem uma sugestão para reestruturar a sua presença no aquário ou sump.


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola Pedro Ferrer :Olá:  

Antes demais boa sorte para o teu sistema

Quanto as conchas acho que deves deixar algumas pois os ermitas gostam de trocar de concha.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ola Pedro Ferrer 
> 
> Antes demais boa sorte para o teu sistema
> 
> Quanto as conchas acho que deves deixar algumas pois os ermitas gostam de trocar de concha.


Boas... 

Pedro, caso retires todas as conchas, é provável que os ermitas comecem a matar os nassários, não só para os comer mas também para lhes ficarem com as conchas... 

No entanto, julgo não serem necessárias 30 conchas...

Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Não tenho qualquer tipo de equipa de limpeza (morreu toda à 1 ano atrás...  :yb665:  ), a não ser lapas, estrelas, fireworms, e o valente Strombus (ainda  a ReefDiscus estava em Cascais...) e que tem resistido a estes 2 anos de desleixo programado!

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Não tenho qualquer tipo de equipa de limpeza (morreu toda à 1 ano atrás...  ), a não ser lapas, estrelas, fireworms, e o valente Strombus que tem resistido a estes 2 anos de desleixo programado!
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas, Pedro....

Então seria "interessante" reforçares a equipa de limpeza!!!

Um abraço...

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Ricardo, Sei que meio redundante, mas talves na pressa voce não tenha lido atentamente, então vou repetir. Esta em Negrito para ficar mais facil de ver.




> Ricardo, muitas são as teorias sobre como as rochas vivas funcionam. Umas dizem que por ser porosa a agua flui através dos poros atingindo pontos profundos na rocha e *as "bacterias" ali fixadas capturam os nutrientes dissolvidos e os metabolizam*. Outras dizem que pelo contrário, o fluxo de agua é muito pequeno e que as bacterias formam camadas sobre a rocha e *essas diversas camadas é que capturam os nutrientes.* 
> De tudo que li até hoje, uma coisa se mantem mais ou menos uniforme, *as bacterias fixadas, capturam os nutrientes*. Nunca encontrei qualquer tipo de referencia que fizesse menção a rocha viva atuar como um "retentor" de qualquer coisa. *A rocha viva é um filtro biológico*, muito diferente de um filtro mecanico que retenha particulas ou no caso amonia.
> 
> Mauricio


Então, Bacteiras são seres vivos, esses seres vivos, capturam nutrientes, eles comem, consomem os nutrientes. Alguns desses nutrientes são amonia, nitrito e nitrato.  Metabolizar pode ser entendido como digerir. Entra amonia sai nitrito. Entra nitrito sai nitrato.
Filtro mecanico é como trabalha o filtro de ar do seu carro, ele retem, segura a sujeira que esta no ar permitindo que um ar mais limpo seja misturado ao combustível e entre na camara de combustão, ou como a membrana do filtro de osmose inversa que retem os minerais e somente permite a passagem da agua.
Como esse processo é realizado por um ser vivo, é um filtro biologico. Com o carvão ativado, temos uma filtragem quimica. Muitos consideram o skimmer um filtro mecanico ja que a gordura adere as micro-bolhas, mas como a gordura é separada da agua é tambem um um filtro quimico.

Concordo com o Duarte e José Francisco, sempre é bom deixar algumas dessas conchas para as trocas.

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite a todos

O meu aquário não pára de me surpreender!
Em tempos (mais de 2 anos...) ao mexer na RV caiu um caranguejo para dentro do balde. Achei piada. Eu ainda hoje acho que qualquer ser vivo no aqua, é uma mais valia!

À pouco ao fazer uma vistoria do aquário, (amanhã é dia de limpeza e remoção das rochas!) deparei-me com o meu amigo!!! (parece que está entalado na rocha...)







As fotografias não são grande coisa, mas a minha Sony DSC-50 já leva alguns aninhos...

Pergunta:
De que é que este indivíduo se tem alimentado nestes tempos???

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva


Prezados Amigos

Noutro tópico postado pelo Amigo Pedro Ferrer (*Utilização de Rocha Viva na Sump* http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12708), eu acabei por ser rude com o Amigo Maurício Foz, então:

Venho de público admitir um erro quando disse, após um comentário *" ...me retirar do 'inferno'*.", pois me expressei mal e fui contactado pelo Amigo Maurício Foz que me disse que não queria me meter numa situação constrangedora, pois bem, temos opiniões diferentes, mas acima de tudo somos aquaristas e estamos sempre a querer aprender mais e também a fazer amizades, outro grande prazer que o aquarismo nos proporciona.

Diante disto, já que somos falíveis e Deus nos deu a graça de poder pensar, analisar e retroceder aos erros, ao menos reconhece-lo quando não é possível retroceder; venho a público reconhecer meu erro em causar constrangimento e pesso que não levem em conta o termo *"inferno"*, como já dito, altamente inapropriado.

Peço desculpas ao Amigo Maurício Foz pela rudez de minhas palavras e aos Amigos em geral por ter de ler este pedido.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, em relação ao caranguejo




> Pergunta:
> De que é que este indivíduo se tem alimentado nestes tempos???


Dependendo do tamanho, podem até comer peixes  :EEK!: , se os conseguirem apanhar.

Pelas fotos, não dá para identificar bem (nem o tamanho nem a espécie), mas por via das dúvidas, talvez seja melhor coloca-lo na sump

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

Ainda que não se tem uma imagem definada do caranguejo, estes podem machucar os peixes maiores e comerem corais ou macro-algas.

O melhor é devolve-lo ao mar

Oi se alguém se interessar vender ou doa-lo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite meus amigos

Deixem-me dizer que estou exausto!

1. Retirei todas as rochas do aquário e pesei-as uma a uma. Cheguei à conclusão de que tenho 28Kg.
2. Aspirei e endireitei o areão. Houve zonas que enquanto aspirava, ficaram a descoberto algumas *zonas negras... Qual o significado destas zonas negras?*
3. Fiz uma mudança de água quase total ao aquário. 
4. Escovei as rochas das algas indesejadas.
5. Podei as macro algas.
6. Lavei a 'Red Botryocladia uvaria' num balde e este ficou preto de tanta sujidade que a macro-alga tinha... :SbSourire2:  Coloquei a macro-alga que considerei a mais, numa maternidade dentro do aquário à espera de pretendentes... 
7. Refiz o layout e posso-vos dizer que é o layout que mais me agradou até hoje no aquário cá de casa.  :SbOk5:  
8. Coloquei alguma da RV (3 rochas) em pontos estratégicos da sump, de modo a aliviar o layout.
9. Finalizei a limpeza de bombas, escumadores e SCWD. Posso-vos dizer que ainda estou para saber como é que ainda saía água pelo SCWD. Depois de vários dias em vinagre, tal como tudo o resto, tive que ligar 5x a bomba de retorno para sair tudo o que era porcaria de lá de dentro! 5x!
10. Regulei também a altura do escumador, de modo a obter maior coluna de água. Vamos ver os próximos dias.
11. Falta ligar a 2 Tunze Turbelle 7200 (2400l/h ligadas a singlecontroller)
12. Falta ligar o osmoregulador.
13. Não encontrei o caranguejo...  :Icon Cry:  


Amanhã espero ter tempo para colocar algumas fotos.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tal como prometido, seguem algumas fotografias da minha odisseia.

*1. Troca de água do aquário principal*





*2. Os Zoanthus!!! São mesmo de combate!!!* :SbOk3:  





*3. As macro-algas*


Tamanho da 'Red Botryocladia uvaria'



Água depois da limpeza da  'Red Botryocladia uvaria'



'Red Botryocladia uvaria' acondicionada à espera de pretendentes


*4. A rocha (28Kg)* 



Preparação para acondicionar rocha na sump



Rocha acondionada na sump



*5. Novo layout*





6. Limpeza do SCWD (tive que arrancar 5x com a bomba de retorno para sair toda a porcaria...)




O trabalho maior tá feito! :SbOk5:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... Pedro  :Olá: 

O aquário está com bom aspecto... 

A luz que tens (sem medos) chega perfeitamente para meteres uns moles... 

Já sabes, depois os frags de sinulária e sarco estão prometidos...  :Wink: 

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado José!
Neste momento tenho apenas 54W, pois os outros 54W ainda estão 'mortos'... ando a ver calhas com a configuração que me disseste (mais ou menos) 1x150W HQI e 2x24W T5 com 600mm comprimento. Achas que serve? (Giesemann)

Deixo aqui novamente a seguinte questão:



> Aspirei e endireitei o areão. Houve zonas que enquanto aspirava, ficaram a descoberto algumas zonas negras... Qual o significado destas zonas negras?


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Com essa configuração, ficas servido para "tudo", se bem que eu diria 2x39W ao contrário dos 24W.

As zonas pretas, provavelmente são "zonas mortas", que se degradaram, como era o cheiro??

Um abraço.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Sabes que quando limpas um aquário, os cheiros nunca são muito agradáveis... :yb665:  
Pelos menos nunca limpei um aquário bem cheiroso... :yb668:  

Mas essas zonas estavam escondidas por uma boa camada de detritos e tive o cuidado de as aspirar.

Quais as consequências das zonas mortas?

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Pedro  :Olá:  

Giesemann? 

Pode colocar sem medo, são as melhores.

Se colocares hqi Giesemann, procure estas

LAMPADA HQI 150W CORAL GIESEMANN 14500 K
e as t5 brancas, ou ainda uma actinic e outra branca

Vão realçar muito mais as cores

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Ricardo_Lou, estamos totalmente de acordo quando dizes que Giesemann é do melhor, no entanto o Pedro referia-se a calhas... Seja como for quanto às lâmpadas concordo inteiramente contigo!!

Pedro, fizeste bem em aspirar os detritos! Estes irão ser decompostos, sendo libertada no processo amónia, posteriormente nitritos e nitratos, que são compostos tóxicos para os seres do aquário. Como tal devemos minimizar estes mesmo detritos de forma a não termos problemas! As zonas negras, dependendo do que sejam, poderão ser igualmente "fábricas" de amónia!

Um abraço!!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Faço gosto em ver que está tudo bem encaminhado. Acho que com a calha Giesemann ficavas bem servido.

As zonas negras no areão já não existem, certo?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Paulo

As zonas escuras fiz questão de as aspirar... era muita porcaria junta...
Já as tinha visto anteriormente noutras limpezas e tive sempre medo delas... :yb663:  

A calha que tive a ver na net da Giesemann  tem 600 ou 1200mm. O meu aquário tem 1000mm. Acho que uma é pequena e a outra é comprida...

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,

Ainda bem que aspiras-te isso tudo  :Pracima: , em tempos (já lá vão uns bom anos), num aquário que correu bastante mal, tive umas zonas parecidas com o que descreves, era tipo lodo e cheirava mal  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  .

Como não pretendes ter corais, se calhar safas-te bem com uma calha de 4XT5 de 1 metro. Podes dar uma vista de olhos na http://www.underwater-shop.com, há lá calhas dessas em conta. Ou então… se quiseres mesmo poupar, podes por um só projector HQI ao centro (mais para cima, para o foco apanhar boa parte do aquário), se usares  uma lâmpada de 14.000kelvin, vais ter um tom azulado sem complementar com actinicas. Mas isso é uma coisa que só tu podes decidir.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Sim, realmente aquelas manchas negras não auguram nada de bom...
Mas gostaria de saber as causas... pouca movimentação de água, insuficiente equipa de limpeza?...

Quanto à calha, acho que vou tentar seguir o conselho do José e esperar mais um pouco e colocar uma calha com HQI e T5's.  :Palmas:  

Entretanto limpei o meu Calcium Dispenser e posso-vos dizer que a água que saiu estava completamente amarela!!!  :yb665:  

Tenho uma outra questão para resolver. Tenho 2 ventoinhas de PC (invertidas uma à outra) na sump activadas quando uma determinada temperatura é atingida. Acontece que estão coladas com velcro na parede do móvel. Elas já são velhotas e fazem ressonância e incomodam enquanto funcionam... Gostaria de saber qual o vosso conselho para reduzir o ruído.



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pedro,
O ruido pode advir da parede do movel (contraplacado) verifica se colocando a mão com alguma pressão o ruido desaparece, se assim for resolves colocando uma trave (ao alto) que prenda a estrutura em cima e em baixo e o contraplacado

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Boas...
> 
> Ricardo_Lou, estamos totalmente de acordo quando dizes que Giesemann é do melhor, no entanto o Pedro referia-se a calhas... Seja como for quanto às lâmpadas concordo inteiramente contigo!! 
> Um abraço!!


Viva José  :Olá:  

Obrigado pela correção, foi pura distração minha. 
Mas tanbém concordo que as calhas Giesemann também são de qualidade superior, mais um motivo para usa-las em conjunto com as lâmpadas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já todos sabem que este fim-de-semana troquei quase na totalidade a água do meu aquário. 
Neste momento tenho apenas a bomba de retorno de 3500l/h a funcionar juntamente com o SCWD e a água à superfície está laminar. 

Os Zoanthus estão a ficar bonitos. :Pracima:  

O escumador faz espuma branca e ainda não começou a escumar.

Que me aconselham a fazer agora? Esperar um mês para colocar 1 peixe? Arranjar equipa de limpeza? Quando faço a próxima TPA e qual a percentagem a efectuar?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Pedro,




> aquelas manchas negras não auguram nada de bom...
> Mas gostaria de saber as causas... pouca movimentação de água, insuficiente equipa de limpeza?...


Essas são duas causas bem prováveis, poderiam ser zonas de mortas na circulação, onde a comida acabava por ficar a apodrecer.




> Tenho 2 ventoinhas de PC Gostaria de saber qual o vosso conselho para reduzir o ruído.


Depois de testares a sugestão do João Carlos, se chegares a conclusão que o ruído é mesmo das ventoinhas, acho que mais vale comprares umas novas http://www.inforlandia.pt/catalogo/d....php?id=903052 (isso é mesmo barato)




> Que me aconselham a fazer agora? Esperar um mês para colocar 1 peixe? Arranjar equipa de limpeza? Quando faço a próxima TPA e qual a percentagem a efectuar?


Acho boa, a ideia de esperares um mês, entretanto vai acompanhando o ciclo com os testes de amónia, nitritos e nitratos. Conforme o resultado dos testes, podes ir fazendo TPAs de 10% a 30% todas as semanas (religiosamente). A equipa de limpeza, pode entrar quando os nitratos estiverem a zero.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Como sabem (acho eu  :yb665:  ) ando à procura de macro-algas para povoar o meu aqua. Procuro 'Codium', 'Halimeda", 'Red Bamboo', etc. (Ulva e Prolifera já estão previstas com membros) 
Troco por 'Red Botryocladia uvaria'/Compro 



Na zona azul penso colocar diversas macro-algas.
Na zona amarela penso criar um reef, após comprar a calha (lá para o meio do ano... :Icon Cry:  )

Portanto, dito isto, a minha ideia é ir brincando com as macro-algas na zona azul para não perder o ritmo.

Obrigado a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Parece que ninguém tem macro-algas para venda ou troca... :Whistle:  

Como sabem no passado domingo finalizei uma TPA quase total. Hoje 5ª feira, apesar do escumador fazer espuma (branca) ainda não escuma. Será normal?

Tenho apenas a bomba de retorno a funcionar. Acham que nesta fase de recuperação vale a pena colocar as bombas de circulação? Em caso afirmativo quais?
1. As 2 Tunze Turbelle 7200 (500-2400l/h)
2. As 2 Wave Marea 2400l/h
3. Solução 1 + 2

Deverei este fim-de-semana proceder a uma TPA de cerca de 30L?

Vou igualmente reiniciar a introdução de kalk.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Parece que ninguém tem macro-algas para venda ou troca...


Este fim-de-semana vou efectuar uma TPA de 30L onde irei aproveitar para continuar a aspirar o areão. Penso que amanhã da parte da tarde.

Da parte da manhã, irei levantar os suportes magnéticos para as Turbelle e a célula foto-eléctrica.  :SbOk3:  

O escumador continua a fazer espuma sem escumar... reparei que perdi algumas estrelas do mar aquando da "big" TPA...

As coisas continuam a rolar!

Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> As coisas continuam a rolar!
> 
> Cumps
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas...

O necessário é isso mesmo!! Rolar!!!

Força nisso e se necessário conta com a minha ajuda, no que puder!!!

Abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos




> O necessário é isso mesmo!! Rolar!!!
> 
> Força nisso e se necessário conta com a minha ajuda, no que puder!!!


Obrigado José.
Acabei de executar a TPA ao aquário. Não foram 30L mas foram aproximadamente 15L, pois o sal não chegava... (a balança realmente dá jeito para estas coisas!) a partir da próxima semana entra na linha.

1.
Aspirei o areão e ficou um pouco mais branco, pois há zonas que parecem ser apenas pó... não sei se não teria sido melhor remover o areão e colocar um novo... que acham???

2.
Entretanto já coloquei kalk no Calcium Dispenser e coloco aqui uma dúvida. Se não estou enganado o kalk a sair deverá sempre ter ph12. Qual o mínimo admissível, de modo a verificar quando devo voltar a adicionar kalk ao calcium dispenser???

3.
Esta manhã ao medir a densidade do meu aqua, registei 1.025 a 25º.
Continuo confuso com a densidade. Na embalagem de sal da Red Sea diz que a densidade recomendada é de 1.024º a 24º. Na revista "BioAquaria" Nº 5 é registado que o "Amphiprion Ocellaris" deverá ter uma água de 1.026º. Na mesma revista, mas Nº6 é registado que o "Acanthurus Sohal" deverá ter uma água entre os 1.025º e os 1.028º. Para complicar, o meu densimetro funciona a 25º... neste fórum já vi colegas nossos com água cuja densidade é de 1.021º... por favor esclareçam-me.

4. Volto a questionar



> Tenho apenas a bomba de retorno a funcionar. Acham que nesta fase de recuperação vale a pena colocar as bombas de circulação? Em caso afirmativo quais?
> 1. As 2 Tunze Turbelle 7200 (500-2400l/h)
> 2. As 2 Wave Marea 2400l/h
> 3. Solução 1 + 2


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Amigo Ferrer
Uso sal da Waterlif e o que diz è:Para peixes do Indo-Pacífico 1.018 a 1.022 a 24º,para peixes da zona das Caraíbas 1.022 a 1.025,para os peixes do Mar Vermelho 1.028 a 1.034 todos a 24º.
Pessoalmente tenho a minha a 1.023/24.
Espero tenha ajudado.
Um abraço.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Pedro,

Agora já está, deixa estar que está muito bem  :SbSourire21: Quando baixar para 11, ou quando visivelmente estiver a acabarNa minha opinião deves manter entre 1.024 e 1.025Uma vez que as 7200 são de corrente alternada, escolhia a Solução 1 + 2

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ainda não instalei as bombas de circulação, mas já tenho os ímans para as bombas Tunze que abre assim o leque de opções para a sua colocação.

Desde que fiz a grande TPA, que noto alterações ao comportamento do Strombus!
Tornou-se muito mais activo. Antes da TPA, passava muito tempo enterrado no areão, julgando muitas vezes a pensar que tinha chegado a sua hora...
Neste momento parece-me que anda feliz, pois tenho o areão cheio de rastos deixados por ele enquanto depenica o areão. Está feito um limpador nato!
Penso que seja um pequeno exemplo de qual o impacto da qualidade da água no seres que habitam o nosso aqua.

Entretanto aproveitei e fiz uma limpeza aos teste e aos aditivos que tinha. Alguns testes estavam fora da validade, aditivos abertos há muito tempo, foram para o lixo... Fiquei atónito com a quantidade de dinheiro que foi para o lixo. Acho que no futuro vou optar por investir em TPA's em vez de aditivos e aditivos e mais aditivos...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem desisti da entrada de água no escumador pela parte superior.
Neste momento tenho a tradicional entrada de água no escumadores Tunze e imediatamente os resultados são visíveis!

No entanto tenho uma questão que coloquei neste tópico (acho que faz sentido assim) http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....654#post104654
Resposta #6.

Obrigado a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Hoje de manhã fiquei satisfeito com o comportamento do meu escumador.
Continua a fazer muita espuma (silencioso), já retirou algum líquido amarelado (devo ter 2-3mm de altura de líquido depositado no copo) e alguns sólidos estão presos no pescoço.

Para um aquário que não tem peixes, neste momento tem apenas a bomba de retorno a funcionar, que levou uma TPA quase total à menos de 2 semanas, parece-me ser um bom comportamento que me deixa animado.

Que acham??? Perante estas condicionantes, penso que seja de esperar um bom desempenho quando a carga biológica aumentar. Estarei certo ou muito optimista?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Hoje pela 1ª vez desde que fiz a grande TPA, medi o PH.
Qual o meu espanto que ele se encontra a 8!!! (acendi as luzes à 1h atrás...)
Adiciono kalk da Rowa (aberto há 1 ano...) diariamente usando o Calcium Dispenser.
Como se lembram, apenas tenho RV, algumas macro-algas e 1 zoanthus... pouca coisa, mas é um valor que me assusta para o futuro.

A TPA foi feita (e são feitas) com sal da Red Sea.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Pedro,

Qual valor de KH(dureza de carbonatados) e se possível de Ca (calcio) no teu aquario? Não te preocupes muito com esse valor de PH, não é muito alarmante, se medires 1h antes das luzes apagarem deve estar a 8.2 

A reposição da água evaporada com hidróxido de cálcio durante o período nocturno, ajuda a compensar esses desequilíbrios.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Paulo

Não faço ideia qual o Kh e muito menos o Ca, mas tendo em conta que fiz uma TPA quase total à 2 semanas e com pouca coisa a consumir o que quer que seja, penso que estejam bem.

A água evaporada é reposta com kalk por intermédio de sensor de nível de água, 24h por dia.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Quantos litros tens de evaporação?
Cuidado porque se estás a repor toda a água evaporada com kalk e não tens nada a consumir, corres o risco de subires muito os valores de cálcio/alcalinidade o que te pode levar a precipitações abióticas de carbonato de cálcio e consequentemente ficas com o Mg colado nos 1000 ppm.

Fica atento ao termostato e/ou ao chão da sump, se vires precipitações toma cuidado.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno

Devo ter 1L- 1.5L de evaporação diária.

Tive realmente vestígios de precipitações no início do aqua (2 anos atrás) quando colocava kalk numa garrafa de 1.5l a pingar durante a noite. Na altura não percebi muito bem que camadas brancas soltas eram aquelas no fundo da sump... 

Entretanto, e como devem ter reparado, ainda estou a aprender e muito a lidar com o meu aqua. Acho que ainda falta melhorar alguns processos de funcionamento do mesmo, mesmo algumas coisas básicas, que o meu desleixo não me deixou ver. 

Apenas ontem comprei uma *válvula anti-retorno*  (+ 12€...) para colocar na bomba de retorno, pois sempre que a desligo... é água e água a descer por ela...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Continuo com algumas dúvidas de principiante, agora desta vez ao nível da densidade.

Coloco 37g/l de sal, ou seja para 27L de água coloco 999g de sal (para ficar com 1.024).
O que significa que a 25º tenho uma densidade de 1.021.

No entanto tenho o aquário a 26º e uma densidade de 1.025.

Já devem ter reparado que vai para aqui uma grande confusão, pois quando não tinha balança, aquecia a água a 25º e depois ia à procura da densidade de 1.024.

Então em que ficamos??? O que tenho mal? A água do aquário ou a água da TPA??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Costa

Como é que estás a medir a densidade? Se calhar é daí que vem a confusão!

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Na embalagem do sal diz para adicionar 35.8g por litro para obter uma densidade de 1.023 aos 24º.
Ora bem, eu adiciono 37g/l para obter uma densidade de 1.024.
Sendo assim, faço 999g para fazer 27L (e tenho a certeza desta medida!) de modo a obter uma densidade de 1.024.
Qual o meu espanto, que a 25º tenho uma densidade de 1.021....

Faço a medição com um densímetro de agulha da Azoo...

Ou tenho o densímetro com problemas... ou me estão a enganar com as medidas do sal (que não acredito...) ou outra coisa qualquer que ainda não apanhei...

Espero que me possam ajudar a esclarecer este assunto.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  A meu ver, os densímetros não são nada fiáveis, quando tiveres oportunidade compra um refractómetro com compensação automática de temperatura, acabas logo com essas dúvidas todas.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro, então e como vai o aspecto do aquário com a recuperação? podias postar umas fotos :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Em termos de aspecto não está mau. As macro-algas com tamanho excessivo e o vidro da frente imundo assim dava a entender. Se calhar nunca esteve mau, embora a sump estivesse imunda, mas a quantidade de vida que encontrei deu-me a entender que o aquário até estaria estabilizado.

Esta fase passa por investimento na manutenção.  :Coradoeolhos:  
Limpeza do escumador aos sábados/domingos e quartas-feiras.
Adição de kalk ao Calcium Dispenser aos domingos e quartas.
TPA de 27l com sal da Red Sea aos sábados/domingos.
Continuação da aspiração do areão nas TPA's.

Passou ainda por uma alteração ao escumador. Impressionante que apenas com um Strombus, um Zoanthus e uma ou outra macro-alga, o copo do escumador esteja sempre com resíduos sólidos  :EEK!:   e alguma água amarelada...

Passa neste momento, com dicas do José Franciso Duarte, pela elaboração de 2 reflectores Lumenarc III DIY 150W, visto a minha calha Lifetech PC de 108W ser insuficiente, mesmo quando era nova... quanto mais agora com 54W com lâmpadas ainda de origem... :yb665:  

Irá passar também pela colocação de uma electro-válvula (ainda estou a pensar como) para repôr água doce de Osmose no depósito de reposição, pois já me aconteceu inundar  :Icon Cry:   o meu WC algumas vezes , por me esquecer colocar em local apropriado o tubo de esgoto da osmose...  :yb665:  

Passa neste momento por perspectivar a aquisição de um 


> refractómetro com compensação automática de temperatura...


Enfim, pequenas coisas para garantir a fiabilidade e qualidade da água do sistema...

Só depois da iluminação resolvida, é que pensarei em algo mais.
Mas o futuro ao contrário do que pensei, não irá passar por um aquário com macro-algas (Obrigado pela força José! :SbOk:  ), mas sim, assim que tiver iluminação decente, pela construção de um aquário equilibrado, a nível de corais e de peixes (Viridis, Ocellaris....), mas sempre atento a eventuais melhoramentos.

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Irá passar também pela colocação de uma electro-válvula (ainda estou a pensar como) para repôr água doce de Osmose no depósito de reposição, pois já me aconteceu inundar  o meu WC algumas vezes , por me esquecer colocar em local apropriado o tubo de esgoto da osmose...  
> 
> ...
> 
> Enfim, pequenas coisas para garantir a fiabilidade e qualidade da água do sistema...
> 
> (Obrigado pela força José! )
> ...
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro...

Em breve (para a semana) vou ter que comprar uma electro-válvula para ligar a minha osmose à torneira... Para que a reposição fique completamente autónoma! Já procurei no Aki e no Leroy, mas só têm de 12V e 24V e eu ando à procura de uma de 220V. 

Vou ver se encontro em algumas lojas mais "técnicas", quase de certo que a Etopi terá, se encontrar digo-te algo!

Depois falo-te num Osmoregulador DIY que tenho (que nunca me falhou, ao contrário dos interruptores de Bóia) e que pode controlar o que quiseres!

Força... É isso aí, cara (como diz um amigo meu que é fã do Brazil)... Estamos cá para isso, né???  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk2:  

Um abraço e conta comigo! :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Acho que é possível arranjar uma electro-válvula de 220V numa loja de rega... acho eu...  :Admirado:  

Obrigado por tudo
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde José
> 
> Acho que é possível arranjar uma electro-válvula de 220V numa loja de rega... acho eu...  
> 
> Obrigado por tudo
> Abraço
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas...

Se souberes algo diz, entretanto as electro-válvulas de rega que vi são de 12 a 24V!

Um abraço.  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Aproveitando a boleia do tópico do Pedro :Coradoeolhos:  , Pergunto se uma electro-válvula que retirei de uma maquina de lavar, funcinará a 220v 12v ou 24v? na válvula não menciona a voltagem.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Aproveitando a boleia do tópico do Pedro , Pergunto se uma electro-válvula que retirei de uma maquina de lavar, funcinará a 220v 12v ou 24v? na válvula não menciona a voltagem.


Boas...

Também não faço ideia a que voltagem trabalha a válvula ou que costumam trabalhar, no entanto tens uma forma simples de testar... 

Ligas a válvula a um transformador regulas para os 12V se actuar, está feito, senão vais até aos 24V e depois 220V (com cuidado).

Seja como for, eu diria que trabalha a 220V, mas... :Admirado:  

Um abraço.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Também estou mais virado para os 220v, mas por via das dúvidas vou tentar progressivamente, como aconselhas.  :Pracima:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Dessa forma não corres o risco de queimar a electro-válvula!

Um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite a todos

Tal como previsto, este fim-de-semana coloquei mãos à obra e acabei o meu primeiro de dois Lumenarc III DIY. (320mm x 320mm)

As peças foram cortadas a jacto de água, não na 6ª feira, mas sim no sábado, pois a bomba de pressão da máquina avariou...
"Jacto de água e tal! Ganda maluco! As peças saíarm caras..." Não! Corte gratuito efectuado na minha ex-empresa, por um ex-colega meu. (Obrigado Pedro Leal!)

Antes de prosseguir quero deixar aqui um agradecimento ao José Francisco Duarte pelas ideias que me deu quando nos encontrámos, pela continuidade que estas tiveram e que continuam a ter. Obrigado por todas as dicas! :SbOk:  

E um obrigado muito especial à minha companheira, amiga, amante e esposa, pela sua colaboração, espiríto de equipa e respeito demonstrado neste projecto "Lumenarc", pois sem ela tal seria impossível. Obrigado Mor! :Palmas:  

Agora que foram feitos os agradecimento, seguem as fotos:























O próximo passo, passa por :
Ainda este mês
-finalizar o 2º reflector.
-Pela colocação dos suportes das lâmpadas. 

Talvez no próximo mês Março/Abril
-aquisição de 2 balastros electrónicos

Talvez no próximo mês Abril/Maio/Junho
Aquisição de 2 lâmpadas HQI 150W

Após esta experiência extremamente gratificante, sinto-me apto a complementar este projecto de iluminação com calha T5 DIY. É um caso a ver.

Obrigado pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Parabéns ao Pedro e sua esposa, por um trabalho tão profissional  :SbOk:  

Até merecia a abertura de um post dedicado só a esse projecto na secção dos DIY.  :Palmas:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pedro, desde já os parabéns pela qualidade de projector!!

Está muito muito bom!

Não tens que agradecer pelas ideias... É algo que devemos partilhar e é esse o espírito que tento passar!

Seja como for, temos que continuar a ajudar-nos pois somos poucos e se a ajuda não existir, seremos ainda menos!

Um abraço e já agora... Já mudavas o título do tópico, o desleixo já era há muito... eheh :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Pedro :Olá:  
O trabalho nos "lumenarc" está um espectáculo.
Eu próprio tenho um projecto ja pronto para o fabrico de dois e está em standby porque ainda não arranjei maneira de efectuar os cortes ou arranjar quem os faça. 
Em relação ás uniões estava a pensar em cola-las com silicone (especial para uso na colagem de vidros de fornos, pois aguenta temperatura até 1500º), assim evitava os poucos estéticos rebites. Que achas?
Uma vez que vais mais adiantado, achas q o uso do silicone será viável?
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas Pedro 
> O trabalho nos "lumenarc" está um espectáculo.
> Eu próprio tenho um projecto ja pronto para o fabrico de dois e está em standby porque ainda não arranjei maneira de efectuar os cortes ou arranjar quem os faça. 
> Em relação ás uniões estava a pensar em cola-las com silicone (especial para uso na colagem de vidros de fornos, pois aguenta temperatura até 1500º), assim evitava os poucos estéticos rebites. Que achas?
> Uma vez que vais mais adiantado, achas q o uso do silicone será viável?
> Um abraço


É facil cortar o aluminio só com x-acto. Basta um golpe com força e abanar um bocadito que o aluminio parte. Já fiz os meus 3 lumenarc assim. QUanto à cola, não me parece boa ideia, a menos que uses alguns grampos para segurar enquanto a cola seca. Aquilo ainda faz alguma força. Aconselho é a marcar os furos no desenho e furar tudo antes de dobrar. Assim não há falhas, os furos têm que coincidir.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras!
Mas ainda há um longo caminho a percorrer até dar por terminado os lumenarc...

Este pequeno passo despertou-me para os DIY, dada a experiência e confiança que adquiri... Nunca tinha rebitado e nem sabia que era preciso furar... :yb665:  




> Em relação ás uniões estava a pensar em cola-las com silicone (especial para uso na colagem de vidros de fornos, pois aguenta temperatura até 1500º), assim evitava os poucos estéticos rebites. Que achas?


Não aconselhava pois é preciso alguma força, daí serem indispensáveis 4 mãos para a sua execução.




> Aconselho é a marcar os furos no desenho e furar tudo antes de dobrar. Assim não há falhas, os furos têm que coincidir.


Não os fiz e não aconselho. As quinagens do lumenarc são executadas de modo artesanal, aumentando a probalidade de falha de coincidência dos furos.

O aspecto dos rebites não me chateia... Os reflectores podem ficar dentro de uma caixa individual para o efeito (mais um DIY) ou como em muitos casos, fazer um chapéu no aquário.

Furar e rebitar é 1h de trabalho, com silicone/grampos pode-se estender por diversas horas... mesmo dias. Penso eu.

Agora tenho uma questão.
Os meus reflectores (320mmX320mm) ocupam o espaço útil do aquário (400mm), ou seja, ficam na fronteira das travas francesas, provavelmente impossibilitando assim a colocação de lâmpadas T5... Que aconselham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas Pedro,


Para mim a combinação T5/HQI é de certa forma "sagrada", pois a intensidade de luz vai aumentando e diminuindo de forma gradual!

Outra  questão que se prende com isto é o facto de poderes misturar espectros de luz mais facilmente! Seja como for, caso não seja possivel, julgo não haver problemas... Optas por umas HQI de 14000K...  :Admirado:   Isso seria o que eu faria!

Um abraço!

----------


## Luis Delgado

olá Pedro,

Dá uma olhadela neste post do tópico do Rui Ferreira de Almeida, onde está uma foto que evidencia a forma como ele combina os suportes de HQI e as lâmpadas T5, que coloca de forma transversal ao aquário.

No teu caso, até pode ser que dê para usar compactas em vez das T5 porque te optimizaria mais a utilização do espaço, apoiado por mais uns suportes DIY.

http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=382

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Luís

Obrigado pela dica! Excelente a ideia!
Existem lâmpadas T5 com cerca de 32cm de comprimento? Talvez PC... a minha calha actual da LifeTech é PC...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas Pedro...

Ficas desde já publicamente convidado a ir ver o meu aquário novo ao vivo... Pode ser que apesar de ter dimensões bastante distintas das tuas, tires algumas ideias... Nomeadamente para a iluminação!

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado José pelo teu convite.




> Um abraço e já agora... Já mudavas o título do tópico, o desleixo já era há muito


Ainda é cedo para mudar o nome, pois ainda há um longo caminho a percorrer... até entender que tenho as condições reunidas para colocação de peixes e corais. 
Quando for altura de mudar o nome, não o farei. Penso que não faz sentido, pois este tópico fala de um aquário desleixado, servirá de exemplo e de alerta... nessa altura abrirei um novo tópico bem mais alegre, talvez com alguns dados como "antes de" e o "depois de".

Obrigado a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite
> 
> Obrigado José pelo teu convite.
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda é cedo para mudar o nome, pois ainda há um longo caminho a percorrer... até entender que tenho as condições reunidas para colocação de peixes e corais. 
> Quando for altura de mudar o nome, não o farei. Penso que não faz sentido, pois este tópico fala de um aquário desleixado, servirá de exemplo e de alerta... nessa altura abrirei um novo tópico bem mais alegre, talvez com alguns dados como "antes de" e o "depois de".
> 
> ...


Essa iniciativa é muito boa! Será certamente um incentivo para outros!

Essa tua prespectiva é sem dúvida visionária! Cá estaremos para apoiar!

Um abraço e a minha porta está aberta!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Tendo em conta que irei montar 2 reflectores com lâmpadas HQI 150W 14000K, e após sugestões, estou a ponderar colocar 2x18W PC DIY no centro do aquário, no intervalo dos reflectores. Gostaria de saber quantos K aconselham para estas lâmpadas?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Alguém me pode ajudar?

Gostaria de saber onde posso arranjar:
- 2 Lâmpadas PC 18W (quantos K aconselham?)
- 2 Suportes 2g11 
- 1 Balastro electrónico 36W
- 4 Clips fixação p/pc 


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Magano

Por falar em desleixo ... Será que descobrir que a bomba de retorno não retorna (*) por estar entupida e que o reactor de calcio está vazio, sem mídea, é um síntoma de desleixo ?  :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  

(*) Num percula 90, a _sump_ é formada por um 6ª vidro, o entupimento da bomba não causa problemas de _overflow_, apenas a água não circula entre a dita _sump_ e o aquário.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Parece-me um pouco... parece... ou talvez não... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Bom, como sabem, o meu aquário está em recuperação.
Ele está a fazer o seu papel e eu tenho tentado cumprir com o meu...

O meu passa por:
-limpar o copo do escumador 2x/semana.
-introdução de Kalk 2x/semana.

Parece que passa sempre por manutenção...

Sendo assim, para além de ir investir em iluminação DIY, a minha recuperação passa igualmente por:
-adquirir um Refratómetro
-medidor de TDS

No âmbito dos "DIY"
-Colocação de uma electro-válvula de 9V comandada pelo actual sistema do Calcium dispenser, que em vez de controlar a bomba, irá actuar a electro-válvula que irá estar ligada à osmose. Tenho que pensar onde irei colocar o tudo de descarga...(está debaixo do lavatório do WC)

(Lá para a frente...)
-Elaboração de um reactor de kalk DIY. Acho que vou precisar de ajuda...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Deixo aqui uma questão.
*Como regular a luminosidade de lâmpadas HQI? (Dimmable)*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parece que existe mesmo "Dimmable Electronic Ballast", mas só encontro a partir de 250W da CoralVue - http://www.reefexotics.com/coralvue_lighting.htm

Se alguém souber de algo mais...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Como já devem ter percebido, ando aqui às voltas com a iluminação e preciso dos vossos conselhos.

Para 1 aquário de 1m de comprimento, 200L, devo colocar 2x150W mais qualquer coisa de PC's, ou 1x150W mais qualquer coisa de PC's?

Que me aconselham? É urgente esta definição.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Pedro

podes optar pelas duas opções, dependendo do quanto queiras gastar!!

Para mim colocaria 2x150w mais Pc's, tinha algo parecido no meu aquário anterior (100X50X60A).

No entanto com 1x150W mais Pc's também ficas servido.

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado José

Se optar por 2 reflectores HQI 150W, fico com cerca de 23cm de distância entre eles.
Neste espaço, penso colocar 2x18W PC (Balastro 36W) ou 3x18W (Balastro 55W) conforme o espaço necessário para a sua integração.

Qual o jogo de cores que aconselhas para as PC's?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Olá Pedro,

De certeza que preferes PC's a T5? Não sei o tipo de projector HQI que tencionas colocar, mas acho que se colocasses 2x39w T5 de cada lado ficarías melhor servido.

Nas T5 tens mais lampadas por onde escolher  :Smile: 

abraço
RP

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Não posso colocar T5... :Whistle:  , pois apenas tenho uma área de 28x23cm disponíveis entre os reflectores Lumenarc DIY.

Assim sendo, a minha escolha recai nas PC, pois as lâmpadas de 18W têm 22cm de comprimento, e a ideia é colocá-las perpendicularmente à frente do aquário.

Aceito sugestões.

Grato pela atenção

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Peixoto

ah ok, pois com os lumenarc ficas sem espaço.

Qual a temperatura de cor que vais colocar nos lumenarc? 14.000 ou 10.000

Eu optava por HQI's de 14.000 + 2x18w PC 50/50 (actinica/branca)

abraço
RP

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Aqui fica o estudo de implantação acabado de fazer.



As lâmpadas HQI serão à volta dos 14000K.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Boas Pedro,

Tenho um aquario identico ao teu e era isso que gostava de fazer futuramente  :Smile: 

deixa tudo pronto para colocares as 3 lampadas PC 18w. Como vai servir apenas para complementar essa zona do aquario, na minha opinião é mais facil perceberes que tons de luz mais falta fazem ao aquario nessa zona quando tiveres os 2 reflectores com as HQI ligadas. ( na volta nem precisas de mais nada  :Wink:  )

abraço
RP

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pedro,
Na minha opinião e se me permites, essas PC de 18w se não forem actinicas não farão falta, se actinicas se tratarem estão mal distribuidas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado João

Acho que concordo contigo. A ideia de ter estas lâmpadas passa pelo facto de não querer que haja um grande choque entre o dia e a noite quando as HQI acendem... mas acho que as actinicas fazem falta.

Que aconselhas então?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pedro,
Em vez das PC´s coloca duas t5 a todo o comprimento do áqua, uma atras e outra a frente. As actinicas acederão uma a duas horas antes da hqi e apagarão uma a duas horas depois das hqi. Como as hqi serão de 14000k eu deixaria as actinicas ligadas também durante o tempo que as hqi estivessem ligadas. Mas ve como reagem os vivos eles são o melhor indicador.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Obrigado João.
Mas como podes ver pela dimensão dos reflectores, parece-me que não posso colocar T5 ao longo do aquário.

Assim sendo, continuo a insistir (e perdoem-me!) na conjugação de PC.
Sendo assim, segue abaixo uma outra ideia para implantação das PC. Parece-me que fica mais homogéneo, mas claro, não sei se resulta bem.

Agradeço as vossas sugestões.



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Boas Pedro,

Assim parece-me melhor.

As opções que tens para PC, são apenas 3. 50/50, 100% actinica e 100% branca.

Eu colocava actinicas nas extermidades e 50/50 no meio. Isto claro sem estar a ver a tonalidade que as tuas HQI nos lumenarc vão dar.

cumps
RP

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Pedro!

A minha opinião e se "queres" gastar algum em lâmpadas é meteres as PC's apenas actínicas e duas Giesemann Megachrome Marine TS,  são excelentes e ficas com uma temperatura equilibrada...

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Agora que parece que esta solução está mais ou menos encontrada... :Palmas:  
Meus amigos, surgiu uma nova ideia! :Coradoeolhos:  

Em vez de 2x150W, colocar 1x250W :SbQuestion2:  

*Estudo 1 (2x150W)*
Balastros e lâmpadas ficam em cerca de 250€
Substituição de lâmpadas fica em cerca de 120€
*Estudo 2 (1x250W)*
Balastro e lâmpada ficam em cerca de 240€
Possibilidade de balastro ser dimmable (Coral Vue - http://www.coralvue.com/250metalb.html)
Substituição de lâmpada fica em cerca de 80€
Poupança de 50W/h (+-) relativamente à solução 1.
Que acham? Conselhos...  :yb665:  

*Editei para colocar este estudo:*
http://www.manhattanreefs.com/forum/...last-test.html

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Pedro essa é uma solução, que funciona, no entanto prefiro a primeira, uma vez que a luz fica mais homogénea!

Abraços!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado José!

Já usaste as tuas Giesemann Megachrome Marine TS/Lumenarc DIY?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado José!
> 
> Já usaste as tuas Giesemann Megachrome Marine TS/Lumenarc DIY?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Sim, já usei, têm uma intensidade "brutal" e uma cor a meu ver muito boa!

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Após negociações com a minha cara metade, está previsto montar os Lumenarc em Abril! Yuppie!

Quanto às calhas PC, vão ser DIY (vão ser cortadas a jacto água) e vou aproveitar o material funcional (o que resta  :yb665:  ...) da minha calha actual da Lifetech.

Falta apenas limar uma aresta... sabem se um Balastro PC 55W suporta 3x18W (54W) :SbQuestion2:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Se bem se lembram, a minha calha PC da Lifetech está a 50%, ou seja, tenho apenas 54W a funcionar.

Hoje decidi abri-la tendo em vista o meu actual projecto de iluminação DIY.
A calha é composta por 2 linhas de comando, lâmpadas com 3 anos  :yb665:  da Jebo. (10000K)
Linha 1 = 1x18W + 1x36W = 54W
Linha 2 = 1x36W + 1x18W = 54W

Sempre estive convencido de que os balastros seriam de 55W, pois nunca vi referência a balastros de 54W (18W+36W=54W)...

Qual o meu espanto o seguinte:
A linha 1 (que está funcional) tem um balastro de 2x18W  :EEK!:  
A linha 2 (que rendeu a alma ao criador) tem um balastro de 2x36W  :EEK!:  

Tenho eu andado preocupado em arranjar um balastro que dê para 3x18W e  alguém me montou 54W em 36W possíveis... :Admirado:  e 56W em 72W possíveis  :Admirado:  

Alguém me consegue explicar esta lógica...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Coloco aqui algumas fotos da minha calha Lifetech.

*Balastro queimado 2x36W* (escrito à mão, não por mim!!!)


*Reparem nas referências 236xxxx (2x36)*




Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Tenho eu andado preocupado em arranjar um balastro que dê para 3x18W e alguém me montou 54W em 36W possíveis... e 56W em 72W possíveis  
> 
> Alguém me consegue explicar esta lógica...


Parece que ninguém percebe esta lógica...
Bom, ontem comecei a construir (quinar) 3 reflectores para as lâmpadas PC 18W actinicas.

São simples esteticamente, mas irão ser extremamente funcionais.

Não há recuperação de aquário sem investimento. 
A nível de iluminação, contas feitas à chapa de aluminio (1 ch 1000x500 + 1 ch 500x500), rebites e casquilhos HQI já lá vão 40€.
Para a iluminação ficar operacional, falta investir (em Abril):
260€ em balastros HQI e 2 lâmpadas 150W HQI
39€ em lâmpadas actinicas 18W PC
Para finalizar a iluminação falta mesmo saber o custo de um balastro electrónico para alimentar as calhas PC.

A nível de reposição de água (antes das férias), 
provavelmente irei dispender cerca de 35€ na aquisição de electro-válvula e reduções, para ligar osmose directamente ao Calcium Dispenser, abdicando da bomba de reposição da Tunze.
Terei que adquirir uma broca com cerca de 6mm de diâmetro para passar o tubo de 1/8" pela parede WC/Escritório.

Acabando estas etapas, tentarei avançar com a ajuda de voluntários  um reactor de Kalk DIY.

Brevemente irei colocar as fotos dos reflectores PC e a conjugação dos 5 reflectores DIY (2 HQI + 3 PC).

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Pedro!

Queres fazer um reactor de Kalk! Olha se quiseres tentar recuperar um que tenho aqui por casa, pode ser que poupes uns euros!

Se quiseres é só passar por cá!

Um abraço! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

Obrigado José pelo teu espiríto.
Muito do que estou a fazer/projectar é graças a ti por breves minutos de conversa! 
Então esse menino,bomba ou não bomba!? Fotos? Fotos?

Penso que neste momento estou a seguir o caminho certo. Iluminação 'adequada', optimização de tarefas, aquisição de material - refractómetro, medidor TDS (ambos brevemente).
Já agora, que posso ganhar com a troca do 'Calcium Dispenser' por um reactor de kalk? Menor manutenção a nível de colocação de kalk? Melhor proveito do kalk? Mais estabilidade dos níveis do aqua? Para a dimensão do meu aqua, penso que não seja necessário ir para um reactor de cálcio... estarei certo?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Seguem as fotos dos reflectores para as lâmpadas PC. Ainda falta rebitar...















Nem só de projectos de iluminação vive o meu aquário.
A alga coralina começa de alguma forma a colorir o vidro traseiro, depois de ter desaparecido quase por completo durante o tempo que abdiquei de colocar kalk.

As lapas e as estrelas do mar estão de alguma forma a combater as algas verdes que se tentam alojar no vidro traseiro.

O strombus não pára de limpar o areão.

As coisas vão rolando...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Tenho estado a ponderar colocar uma electro-válvula ligada à osmose de forma a ter reposição de água verdadeiramente automática.

Apesar do seu estado ser NF (normalmente fechada) poder acontecer, por qualquer motivo (calcário, impurezas...) ela ficar sempre aberta. :yb663:   :yb665:  

Acontece que não tenho hipótese de ligar a minha sump ao esgoto para prevenir eventuais azares.

Sendo assim, estou a ponderar colocar 2 electro-válvulas em série. Cada uma delas consome 4W e o transformador da Tunze suporta até 20W. Penso que assim consigo evitar algum azar de maior... dificilmente ficarão as duas abertas em simultâneo. Caso prossiga com esta ideia, este investimento irá ficar em cerca 35€ x 2 = 70€.

Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho andado a pensar, a pensar, a pensar e cheguei à conclusão de que com uma electro-válvula e uma bóia do tipo que se usa nos autoclismos, tinha o problema resolvido para evitar inundações.

Precisava era de uma bóia em ponto pequeno  :Coradoeolhos:  ... Alguém sabe onde posso arranjar???  :SbSourire2:  

*Editei para colocar o esquema.*


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já encontrei o que queria! :Palmas:  
Já pedi orçamento e falta saber dimensões...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ainda não recebi o orçamento, mas se calhar com cerca de 10 compro uma bóia (relativamente pequena) de autoclismo...

Que acham?
Não sejam tímidos, participem, senão isto não tem piada... :Icon Cry:  parece um monólogo... :yb665:  

Entretanto já sei que para compor as minhas calhas PC, vou precisar de 1 balastro electrónico 1x18W e outro de 2x18W. São cerca de 70 (balastros mais lâmpadas) que irão ser gastos no mês de Abril.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Cuidado com os rebites... enferrujam a uma velocidade loca em agua salgada.

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Cuidado com os rebites... enferrujam a uma velocidade loca em agua salgada.
> 
> Abraço


Boas...

Tiago, isso depende dos rebites! :yb665:  

Caso sejam de alumínio, não enferrujam assim... Eu usei rebites de alumínio nos Lumenarc III DIY e não tenho qualquer problema, em questões de ferrugem!! :SbOk:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Então fui enganado... :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Comprei supostamente rebites de alumínio e enferrujaram todos.  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Então fui enganado...   
> 
> Comprei supostamente rebites de alumínio e enferrujaram todos.   
> 
> Abraço


O interior poderá ser de aço... Isso é que tens de ver!!!

Pedro, já escolheste as HQI que vais usar?

Um abraço!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

As lâmpadas HQI irão ser iguais às tuas José. Só se não estiveres satisfeito... :yb665:  
Bom, quanto aos rebites os meus são Alumínio/Aço... agoram deixaram-me assustado!... Deviam ser Alumínio/Alumínio!? Mau...Mau... :yb663:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde
> 
> As lâmpadas HQI irão ser iguais às tuas José. Só se não estiveres satisfeito... 
> Bom, quanto aos rebites os meus são Alumínio/Aço... agoram deixaram-me assustado!... Deviam ser Alumínio/Alumínio!? Mau...Mau... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas...

Em relação às lâmpadas estou satisfeito, no entanto e depois de ter chegado à conclusão de que emitem uma quantidade alta de UV, aconselho-te à semelhança do que vou fazer a colocar um vidro para filtrar esses mesmos UV!

Vou colocar o vidro, não pelo facto de proteger de respigos, mas para filtrar os UV! O vidro que vou usar, será temperado de 4 mm, mais que suficiente para esse fim!

Sendo como for, as lâmpadas são muito boas!!

Em relação aos rebites... Tranquilo... :yb665:  Não os mergulhes é em água... Caso enferrujem, facilmente os retiras e substituis!



Um abraço!

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Não sei se terá assim tanta tranquilidade, o aquario e humido, facilmente cai la agua, se não mudares rapidamente o rebite, corres o mesmo risco que eu, que é com a humidade cair pingas com ferrugem.

MAs se tiveres espaço aberto entre o aquário e o dito projector com rebites, podes ficar descançado, a lampada seca qualquer humidade antes de lá chegar, durante a noite, se  o mesmo estiver afastado do aquario, podes ficar descançado que a humidade espalha, mas se tiveres o aquario completamente tapado, ai sim terás problemas.

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Não sei se terá assim tanta tranquilidade, o aquario e humido, facilmente cai la agua, se não mudares rapidamente o rebite, corres o mesmo risco que eu, que é com a humidade cair pingas com ferrugem.
> 
> MAs se tiveres espaço aberto entre o aquário e o dito projector com rebites, podes ficar descançado, a lampada seca qualquer humidade antes de lá chegar, durante a noite, se o mesmo estiver afastado do aquario, podes ficar descançado que a humidade espalha, mas se tiveres o aquario completamente tapado, ai sim terás problemas.
> 
> Abraço


Boas...

Tiago... Caso aconteça cair um pingo de ferrugem no aquário, diz-me o que acontece? :Admirado:  

Abraços...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Ferrugem não custuma ter grandes beneficios na agua, muito menos em aquários de recife, onde qualquer variação quimica da água é sentida pelos seres vivos.
Uma gota pode não fazer diferença, o problema é que raramente é uma gota.
Vais introduzir ferro na água e penso que os moles e os crustáceos são sensiveis a isso.
Corrijam-me se estiver errado.

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ferrugem não custuma ter grandes beneficios na agua, muito menos em aquários de recife, onde qualquer variação quimica da água é sentida pelos seres vivos.
> Uma gota pode não fazer diferença, o problema é que raramente é uma gota.
> Vais introduzir ferro na água e penso que os moles e os crustáceos são sensiveis a isso.
> Corrijam-me se estiver errado.
> 
> Abraço


Boas...

De facto tens razão, quando dizes que os vivos são muito sensíveis...

Seja como for, estamos a falar de uma, duas gotas... Altura em que provavelmente se detecta a ferrugem... E substitui os rebites!

Para que fique registado, eu durante mais ou menos 2 meses tive dentro da sump (do aquário antigo), uma mola de uma mola de roupa, quando a retirei eram um pedaço de ferro ferrugento (mal se via que era uma mola), durante esse tempo, não tive qualquer problema, apenas apareceram algumas algas (só depois entendi o porquê), mas não tive sequer uma morte durante esse tempo!

Pela minha experiência anterior, vejo que é um radicalismo falarmos de 1 gota ou duas... No entanto com isto não estou a dizer que devemos colocar ferrugem no aquário, apenas que podemos estar tranquilos pois uma ou duas gotas, não vai ser catastrófico, nem vai morrer tudo, calma com isso!


Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Relativamente aos rebites, a parte que fica dentro do reflector é alumínio e a cabeça do mesmo é que é de Aço. Penso que não vai haver problemas com o Alumínio e o Aço fica na parte exterior do reflector. Pergunta: Qual o material dos Lumenarc originais?

Relativamente ao vidro que vais colocar José, estamos a falar de quantos /un ?

Entretanto ontem efectuei as compras para a minha reposição de água automática. Foram cerca de 50 já com broca incluída.

Aqui ficam as imagens:







Entretanto tenho uma questão. A minha osmose está no WC dentro do móvel do lavatório. Normalmente abro uma das portas e coloco o tubo de esgoto da esmose no ralo do lavatório.
Mas nesta circusntância não dá muito jeito que assim seja. A única hipótese que vejo é fazer um orifício de 6mm (algures) no tubo de esgoto (de descarga) do lavatório... não me parece uma boa ideia, mas não me ocorre outra... :Admirado:  

Agradecia sugestões!

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Qual o material dos Lumenarc originais?
> 
> Relativamente ao vidro que vais colocar José, estamos a falar de quantos /un ?
> 
> ...
> 
> Entretanto tenho uma questão. A minha osmose está no WC dentro do móvel do lavatório. Normalmente abro uma das portas e coloco o tubo de esgoto da esmose no ralo do lavatório.
> Mas nesta circusntância não dá muito jeito que assim seja. A única hipótese que vejo é fazer um orifício de 6mm (algures) no tubo de esgoto (de descarga) do lavatório... não me parece uma boa ideia, mas não me ocorre outra... 
> 
> ...


Boas Pedro... 

Os vidros ficaram 3 de 36x36, 4mm temperado a 21, sendo assim 7 cada.

O material dos originais... é mesmo alumínio!

Em relação à solução do esgoto, também não vejo outra... Ou então metes um Y a meio do tubo e colocas na derivação o tubo do esgoto da osmose, bem isolado, de resto não vejo mais nada!!!

Um abraço! :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Suponho que esse vidro se possa arranjar em qualquer vidraria? Certo?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia José
> 
> Suponho que esse vidro se possa arranjar em qualquer vidraria? Certo?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Sim, é vidro normal, mas temperado! Existe um estudo de uma Univ. Brasileira que li (não me lembro onde), que dizia que o vidro de 4 mm temperado, apenas deixava passar 14% dos UV...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Como te apercebeste que tinhas excesso de UV???

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde José
> 
> Como te apercebeste que tinhas excesso de UV???
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Infelizmente pela queimadura (gigante) que o meu hepatus tem no dorso... Sendo impossível de outra coisa!

Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Acho que vou furar o tubo PVC do lavatório e colocar 1 acessório curvo 1/8" para garantir que fica tudo bem fixo, para não ter surpresas... ou então meto silicone para garantir que o tubo de descarga da osmose fica bem preso...

Que acham?

José, podes colocar fotos do teu Hepatus? Já que estamos num tópico de desleixo, como encaras isso?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho andado um pouco afastado do Fórum e fiquei muito curioso e acima de tudo surpreendido por ver um tópico com este nome que foi o título de um meu artigo muito mal amanhado que os editores da Bioaquária, certamente por compaixão, deixaram que chegasse a ver a luz do dia.

Resisti até agora a colocar aqui um comentário mas hoje não aguentei mais e tenho a dizer que tenho aprendido imenso com este "projecto fénix". Se desleixar um aquário depois dá nesta corrente de informaçã preciosa, venham mais aquários desleixados... :Pracima:  

Aqui ficam meus mais sentidos parabéns Pedro. :yb677:   :tutasla:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde
> 
> Acho que vou furar o tubo PVC do lavatório e colocar 1 acessório curvo 1/8" para garantir que fica tudo bem fixo, para não ter surpresas... ou então meto silicone para garantir que o tubo de descarga da osmose fica bem preso...
> 
> Que acham?
> 
> José, podes colocar fotos do teu Hepatus? Já que estamos num tópico de desleixo, como encaras isso?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas, Pedro...

A solução do da peça com silicone parece-me bem!!!


Desleixo???  :yb624:   :yb624:   Eu tiro 3 dias de férias para montar o aqua, não me chega o tempo, tenho a "M", à perna com o tempo que passo de volta do bicho e achas que encaro como desleixo???  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Claro que não!! Nunca tive problemas deste tipo, mas também nunca tinha usado estas lâmpadas...

Vou colocar os vidro, que já encomendei antes de ontem e logo se vê...  :SbOk2:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa dia




> nome que foi o título de um meu artigo muito mal amanhado que os editores da Bioaquária


Foi precisamente por ler esse artigo que decidi baptizar este tópico com o nome actual. 
Por sentir que o meu aqua poderia ser um ensinamento, sobretudo para os principiantes...
Atendendo ao elogio do Nuno Prazeres, não posso deixar de manifestar o meu agradecimento a José Francisco Duarte (Top10 do Fórum) pela ajuda que me tem oferecido! :Palmas:  




> Vou colocar os vidros, que já encomendei antes de ontem e logo se vê...


Depois dá feedback. Não quero parecer macaco de imitação, mas vou ficar à espera dos teus resultados. :yb665:  

Entretanto, julgava que tinha perdido o meu caranguejo na TPA biblica, porque dias depois vi uma 'muda' de pele de caranguejo... hoje pela manhã, qual o meu espanto que o vejo a passear pelo aqua! :yb624:  

Volto a formular uma questão que coloquei recentemente. De que é que ele se tem alimentado :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   Não entra nada de comida no aqua há cerca de 1 ano, ou talvez mais... não entra nenhum ser vivo há mais de ano, ou talvez mais...

Ontem experimentei a electroválvula e o sistema activa a bomba de reposição e a electroválvula em simultâneo. A bomba, nota-se que o som do trabalhar é ligeiramente diferente, mas o caudal parece-me ser o mesmo.
Tinha medo que não desse, pois o transformador é de 20W. A electroválvula consome 4W... penso que a bomba de reposição também não consuma muito...

Ontem comecei a furar a parede para passar o tubo de 6mm, mas apesar dos 12cm perfurados, estes manifestaram-se insuficientes... vou hoje adquirir uma broca mais comprida...

E é assim... :yb665:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde meus amigos

Hoje deveria supostamente ter terminado o meu sistema de reposição automática  :yb624:   :yb665:  ...

Não acabei  :yb620:   :yb665:  

Vou colocar as fotos e irei explicar mais adiante o sucedido... Não bastava ontem ter tido reunião de condomínio da 21h até à 1h da manhã...

Furo no WC


Furo para o tubo de esgoto... tudo ok...



Furo no roupeiro do escritório... tudo ok...




Colocação da bóia e acessório redução 3/4" e 1/8"... tudo ok... 




A electroválvula...


Fim!
Deveria tudo funcionar... :yb665:  

Vamos recapitular...



O que está de errado nestas fotografias?
Eu esclareço...

A electrovalvula deveria estar antes da osmose e não depois da osmose... :SbSourire2:  

Julgava (e não fiz o teste) que só haveria água para o esgoto caso houvesse saída de água limpa... e não é isso que acontece... :Coradoeolhos:  

A água está sempre a sair...
De modo que tenho que ir comprar fios (azul e encarnado) para colocar a electroválvula na zona do tubo encarnado, ou seja, antes da osmose...

Lamento muito que isto tenha acontecido, a falha é absurda, mas podia ter sido evitada... com a minha clareza e com a ajuda de todos... :Admirado:  

Obrigado pela vossa atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim essa electrovalvula só funcionaria depois da osmose se a tua osmose tivesse uma bomba(algumas de 5 estágios têm) que controlam a pressão da osmose. Como a tua não tem isso terás de por a valvula antes da osmose. Essa válvula custou quanto? Eu fiz um sistema idêntico e usei uma electrovalvula das máquina de lavar que custam 5-10 euros cada.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pedro... Fico todo babado... Não devias dizer essas coisas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Ajudo-te, como gosto que me ajudem a mim! É uma troca... Uns dias ajudo eu, outros ajudam-me a mim! 

Pedro, cuidado com essa electroválvula, depois da osmose... É que podes rasgar a membrana da osmose! Espero que não tenhas já danificado a membrana!

Em relação aos v idro, está descansado que coloco um feedback, mas apenas apartir ddo fim de semana que vem, pois não me conseguiram ter os vidros temperados na sexta...

Um abraço e força nisso!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hélder



> Eu fiz um sistema idêntico e usei uma electrovalvula das máquina de lavar que custam 5-10 euros cada.


A electroválvula, acessórios 1/8" e 3/4" ficou em cerca de 38€.

A electroválvula tem estado em testes e cheguei à seguintes conclusão:
- Rouba força à bomba de reposição.
- O tempo que a Tunze permite a bomba/controlador trabalhar antes de entrar em alarme (estado laranja), com a electroválvula esse tempo é drasticamente reduzido.
- Ao fim de um tempo quando o quando o controlador entra em estado vermelho, a electroválvula é actuada... parece que a bóia vai dar jeito...




> É que podes rasgar a membrana da osmose! Espero que não tenhas já danificado a membrana!


José, espero que não! foram segundos de uso até perceber o que estava a acontecer...

Com a electroválvula antes da osmose vou ter um problema, pois neste caso como é que faço água para fazer água salgada??? Tenho que fazer um espécie de bypass... electroválvula e toneira em paralelo?

Que me aconselham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pedro o que tenho para retirar água de osmose sem ser para a reposição, tenho um T depois da osmose. Um dos lador vai para a pois de nível e reposição e a outra parte do T tenho uma torneira (daquelas das bombas de ar). Quando essa torneira está aberta não vai nada para a reposição, porque a saida desta é mais perto do que a reposição.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> José, espero que não! foram segundos de uso até perceber o que estava a acontecer...
> 
> Com a electroválvula antes da osmose vou ter um problema, pois neste caso como é que faço água para fazer água salgada??? Tenho que fazer um espécie de bypass... electroválvula e toneira em paralelo?
> 
> Que me aconselham?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas...

Pedro, não estou a entender o que queres dizer...

A água salgada, fazes no depósito de água de osmose e depois fazes logo a TPA ou então enches algo com água de osmose e fazes aí a água salgada, mas a saída da osmose é a mesma... Sempre!!

Mas explica melhor o que queres...  :Wink: 

Seja como for o Helder... deu uma hipótese!

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Com a electroválvula antes da osmose, (entre a torneira e a osmose) a única forma de ter água neste momento é actuar a electroválvula.

Ora, para fazer água para uma TPA, tenho que arranjar uma alternativa para osmose trabalhar sem a electroválvula actuada, daí a minha ideia de fazer um bypass, com duas linha de alimentação da osmose e claro, apenas uma saída da mesma, talvez aqui com um T e uma torneira...

Ideias...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia
> 
> Co daí a minha ideia de fazer um bypass, com duas linha de alimentação da osmose e claro, apenas uma saída da mesma, talvez aqui com um T e uma torneira...
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro,

Porque não usas um "T" como o Hélder e em vez de fazeres um "bypass" na canalização, fazes um "bypass" eléctrico à electroválvula? Basta um comutador, uma ficha e algum fio eléctrico.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia
> 
> Com a electroválvula antes da osmose, (entre a torneira e a osmose) a única forma de ter água neste momento é actuar a electroválvula.
> 
> Ora, para fazer água para uma TPA, tenho que arranjar uma alternativa para osmose trabalhar sem a electroválvula actuada, daí a minha ideia de fazer um bypass, com duas linha de alimentação da osmose e claro, apenas uma saída da mesma, talvez aqui com um T e uma torneira...
> 
> Ideias...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas, Pedro...

Podes sempre actuar a nível eléctrico (a mim parece-me mais seguro), fazes um como referiste "Bypass" na entrada de corrente da electrovalvula, metendo um interruptor, assim quando quiseres ter água, ligas o interruptor!

Um abraço!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como as tpa`s sao só para se fazer uma vez por semana nao val a pena complicar muito, basta levantares a boia de nivel e ela activa a electrovalvula, quando tiveres a agua nessesaria baixas a boia outra vez

----------


## João Cardal

Boas

Sou iniciante na matéria...Alguem me podia qual e a função propriamente que o escumador faz???

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

João, tenho a certeza que informação não te faltará sobre escumadores neste fórum, mas de forma sintéctica, retira da água resíduos sólidos. Imagina as ondas do mar, quanto mais porcaria tiver a água, mais espuma fazem as ondas. É este o processo utilizado por um escumador. Através de bolhas de ar, remove as impurezas da água para um depósito, vulgarmente chamado 'copo'.

César, não posso levantar a bóia, pois tenho o sistema de reposição de água automática da rede, acoplado ao mesmo sistema do Calcium Dispenser da Tunze, ou seja, iria enviar Kalk com fartura para o aqua. Para além de ter outros problemas já aqui relatados, relativamente ao controlador da bomba, nomeadamente ao nível de tempo de utilização da bomba, que é drasticamente reduzido devido ao consumo de corrente da electroválvula.

Já tenho uma 'pêra' a controlar se que quero ou não corrente na electroválvula. Só fica a faltar mesmo os acessórios para fazer o bypass à tubagem.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Começo a ficar saturado da minha reposição automática!...
Com a colocação da electroválvula no WC, antes da osmose, a dita não funciona... :yb620:  

Tenho que verificar se tenho algum fio partido (ainda são cerca de 4m entre o controlador da Tunze e a elecroválvula...) ou se é a 'pêra' que está a cortar o sinal... :Icon Cry:  

Entretanto vou ter que pensar numa alternativa a este sistema, pois a electroválvula quando funcionava, reduzia o tempo de uso da bomba.

Assim sendo, vou ter que arranjar provavavelmente um relé, excitado pelo controlador da Tunze, que quando fechado, me permita que seja um transformador de 12V a alimentar a electroválvula, não perdendo assim a bomba a sua eficiência.

Começo a ficar um pouco cansado... :JmdALEnvers:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pedro, eu tenho uma ficha de electricidade macho a ligar a uma ficha de electricidade fêmea que liga à boia de nível. Quando não quero utilizar o controlo pela boia de nível, desligo o a ligação e ligo o macho que vem da electrovalvula a uma fêmea que está em em shunt(ligação directa).

Podes ver o esquema da electrovalvula.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hélder

No meu caso, penso que essa solução seja difícil, pois estou a usar este sistema
http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=PT&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter036

Estou a aproveitar o sensor de reposição de água no aquário, para repôr igualmente a água no contentor de 27L do sistema, através da electrovalvula.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem após alguns testes, chegue à conclusão de que os cerca de 4m de fio que tenho entre o controlador da Tunze e a electrovalvula, provocam uma quebra de tensão, ou seja, não chega corrente à electroválvula.
Nestes casos, a quebra de tensão é ultrapassada por acréscimo de potência na fonte.
Estou a tentar saber junto da Tunze, se posso substituir o actua transformador de 12V 800mA por um de 1000mA (1A) ou mesmo de 1500mA (1.5A)

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Estou a tentar saber junto da Tunze, se posso substituir o actua transformador de 12V 800mA por um de 1000mA (1A) ou mesmo de 1500mA (1.5A)
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas!

Pedro, os transformadores universais, são comuns até 1 Amp, apartir daí é difícil arranjar, até pelo preço!

No entanto podes sempre tentar o transformador universal de um PC.

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José 

Eu tenho um transformador de 12V 1500mA que está nas ventoinhas de PC na sump.

E a tunze respondeu:




> Both power supply could work but they must be DC, have a positive tip  
> and be 5mm by 2.5mm


Yuppie
Só me falta mesmo arranjar o jack para experimentar...
e...o que eles querem dizer com?:




> and be 5mm by 2.5mm


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde José 
> 
> Eu tenho um transformador de 12V 1500mA que está nas ventoinhas de PC na sump.
> 
> E a tunze respondeu:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuppie
> ...


 
Boas, Pedro...

Pelo que entendi, isso é o tamanho do Jack (positive tip - ponta positiva - polo positivo).

Abraço...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Sim José, depois pelo caminho para casa, apercebi-me que era isso.
Depois do jantar (depois da 22h, melhor dizendo, que é quando o meu filho vai para a cama...) lá experimentei o transformador 12V 1A e nada... desanimado, lá pensava eu que tinha que experimentar reduzir a secção do fio de modo a conseguir alguma coisa... Decidi cortar o o jack deste e aplicá-lo no transformador (que não tinha jack) de 12C 1.5A e voilá! Aguinha a correr para dentro do depósito de reposição.
Portanto, com 1500mA, a bomba de reposição não se queixa e a electroválvula funciona na perfeição!!!  :Palmas:   :SbSourire:  

Se bem se lembram o próximo passo deveria ser a construção de reactor de kalk, de modo a automatizar ainda mais as coisas... mas... um indíviduo tem sempre uma pedra no sapato... e se bem se lembram uma das minhas bombas de circulação fazia barulho... pois bem, continua a fazer barulho, mas descobri ontem que o som estava ligeiramente diferente... fui averiguar e constatei que não fazia circulação de água...  :yb620:   :EEK!:  

Será que foi o rotor que rendeu a alma ao criador? Apenas no fim-de-semana tenho hipótese de a desmontar e averiguar.
Existe alguma loja que tenha estas 'spare parts'?

Se for o rotor, vou averiguar se posso colocar o rotor da bomba do esumador (Tunze) e colocar um rotor com agulhas que equipam os novos escumadores da tunze. Em caso afirmativo é possível que consiga aumentar a eficiência do mesmo. :yb665:  

Entretanto a minha ilha de macro-algas está construída e a ser colonizada. Mais tarde colocarei fotos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia
> 
> Sim José, depois pelo caminho para casa, apercebi-me que era isso.
> Depois do jantar (depois da 22h, melhor dizendo, que é quando o meu filho vai para a cama...) lá experimentei o transformador 12V 1A e nada... desanimado, lá pensava eu que tinha que experimentar reduzir a secção do fio de modo a conseguir alguma coisa... Decidi cortar o o jack deste e aplicá-lo no transformador (que não tinha jack) de 12C 1.5A e voilá! Aguinha a correr para dentro do depósito de reposição.
> Portanto, com 1500mA, a bomba de reposição não se queixa e a electroválvula funciona na perfeição!!!   
> 
> Se bem se lembram o próximo passo deveria ser a construção de reactor de kalk, de modo a automatizar ainda mais as coisas... mas... um indíviduo tem sempre uma pedra no sapato... e se bem se lembram uma das minhas bombas de circulação fazia barulho... pois bem, continua a fazer barulho, mas descobri ontem que o som estava ligeiramente diferente... fui averiguar e constatei que não fazia circulação de água...   
> 
> Será que foi o rotor que rendeu a alma ao criador? Apenas no fim-de-semana tenho hipótese de a desmontar e averiguar.
> ...


Boas Pedro,

Só um conselho, vê se esses 500 mA são suficientes, para que o transformador não queime, é que como 1A não chegava e certamente o transformador iria queimar, 500 mA podem não chegar...  :Admirado:  

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Não 500ma são 1500mA... :SbOk:  

Obrigado e abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia José
> 
> Não 500ma são 1500mA... 
> 
> Obrigado e abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Sim eu sei!!! Mas a diferença são 500 mA! É essa diferença que questiono ser suficiente!

Abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Penso que sim. O transformador original tem 800mA. A Tunze diz-me que posso usar 1500mA. Tendo em conta o comportamento que assisti e o tempo (segundos) de utilização, penso que não haverá problemas. Mas como tudo na vida... o tempo dirá!  :yb663:   :yb665:  

Em tempos escreveste que tinhas um reactor de kalk para recuperar. Como está essa situação? Resolveste? Que é que ele tem?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia José
> 
> Penso que sim. O transformador original tem 800mA. A Tunze diz-me que posso usar 1500mA. Tendo em conta o comportamento que assisti e o tempo (segundos) de utilização, penso que não haverá problemas. Mas como tudo na vida... o tempo dirá!   
> 
> Em tempos escreveste que tinhas um reactor de kalk para recuperar. Como está essa situação? Resolveste? Que é que ele tem?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas... A amperagem a mais, não tem problema (desde que a voltagem seja correcta, a menos é que faz com que a fonte queime!

O reactor, basicamente tens que limpar, arranjar a entrada de água e o local onde enroscas a bomba de mistura!

Manda Mp para combinar-mos!

Abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como sabem, uma das minhas bombas Turbelle 7200/2 da Tunze, está avariada.
Acabei de fazer um mail para a Tunze a questionar a possível causa desta avaria (trabalha, faz barulho, mas não pulsa água...).

Coloquei-lhes a questão de ser o rotor. Em caso afirmativo, se podia substitui-lo pelo rotor da bomba do escumador, e adquirir para a bomba do escumador o novo rotor...

Dispergator


Vamos a ver o que dizem.
Qual a vossa opinião?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Já fizes-te manutenção à bomba?
Se sim,a anilha que vem no fundo,não se perdeu?
È que tive esse problema...e quando encontrei a anilha no chão do wc...fez-se luz ...e tal e qual,foi só aplicá-la no lugar e tudo voltou à normalidade.
Fica bem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

A manutenção já foi feita cerca de 2 meses atrás... não sei... enquanto não a abrir não sei... espero ter tempo para abri-la amanhã.

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

1.
A resposta da Tunze já chegou...



> The 9400.047 does not work in the 220.04 pump.  It is only for 9400.040.


  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Entretanto já analisei o problema e vou ter que adquirir:
1 un. 3000.63 (Magnetic rotor)
1 un. 3000.66 (Brake shoes)

Solicitei à Seahorse. Se for impossível, comprarei directamenta à Tunze.

2.
Entretanto, hoje quando cheguei a casa, verifiquei que a electroválvula de reposição de água, não estava a funcionar. Fiz uma experiência e está boa, mas parece que amanhã vou ter que ir às compras comprar fio com secção de 1mm ou inferior, pois parece que a secção de 1.5 está-me a dar problemas...

3.
Tenho 1 'Calcium Dispenser' da Tunze. Que ganharia eu com um reactor de kalk?
Mais tempo entre dosagens (enchimento de Kalk)?
Melhor aproveitamento do kalk?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como estão lembrados, a minha electroválvula funcionou pouco tempo de forma digna, pois durante a semana e após 1, 2 dias de utilização deixou de funcionar...
Hoje fui comprar fio de 0.5mm para substituir o de 1.5mm.

Experimentei junto ao aqua, os 6m de fio que separam o controlador da Tunze e a electroválvula. A electroválvula funcionou.  :Palmas:  

Depois de concluída a sua instalação, qual o meu espanto quando me apercebo que a electroválvula não funciona...  :EEK!:  

Separei a electroválvula da bomba de reposição, e funciona...  :yb665:  
Junto a bomba de reposição à electroválvula, e não funciona...  :yb668:  

Parece que a bomba consome a corrente e não deixa nada para a electroválvula...

Não percebo, pois o transformador é o mesmo - 12V 1500mA...
Acho que vou experimentar colocar um relé de forma a a ctivar um 2º transformador de 12V, de modo a que cada equipamento seja controlado por fontes diferentes... A electroválvula consome 9W enquanto que o relé consome 4W... pode ser que assim funcione... estou a ficar desgastado com esta situação...

Entretanto aqui ficam as últimas evoluções.





*Ponto 1*
Electroválvula actuado por sensor Tunze
*Ponto 2*
Bypass para controlo manual
*Ponto 3*
Para realizar água salgada
*Ponto 4*
Água para reposição automática
Não sei o que se passa com o meu aqua...  :Admirado:  então, vejamos...
1. Calha a 50%, pois um dos balastros pifou...  :yb665:  
2. Uma das bombas de circulação deixou de funcionar devidamente, pois precisa de um rotor novo...  :yb665:  
3. O meu aquário há poucas horas atrás desceu de repente para os 20º!!! e continua...  :EEK!:  Parece que o meu aquecedor pifou...  :yb665: 

Entretanto estou a rabiscar as minhas ideias para um reactor de kalk "Nielsen". Já comprei um motorzito para fazer a movimentação. A minha ideia passa por substituir o actual "Calcium dispenser", por algo maior, a aproveitar o espaço que tenho no reservatório de 27L do "calcium dispenser" de modo a ter que repor menos vezes kalk no sistema. 

Se for reduzindo tempos e quantidade de intervenções, penso que consiga ter um sistema mais equilibrado e outro aspecto muito importante, retirando parcelas de tempo ao hobby, obtenho maior conforto para mim e para a minha família, pois este hobbie não deverá ter nunca a carga que por vezes tem - stress por isto, stress por aquilo...

*Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso arranjar parafusos de plástico?*

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Afinal parece que o meu aquecedor está bom... o meu termómetro digital, é que estava numa zona de menor movimentação, pois desliguei as bombas de circulação e irão estar desligadas enquanto não arranjar a que se encontra danificada.

Ontem não fui de modas e fui buscar 2 termómetros que uso para fazer água salgada e coloquei-os no aqua. Fiquei mais tranquilo quando me apercebi que a água estava 25º-26º graus. :Coradoeolhos:  

Esta manhã, a electroválvula funcionou! Só não percebi ainda, porque funciona apenas de manhã...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Já tracei em linhas gerais o meu reactor de kalk DIY.
Será feito em acrílico, levará cerca de 3.5L de água  e irá ter as seguintes dimensões:
Diâmetro 180mmAltura de 350mm
Terá pás para misturar o kalk em vez de bomba. O motor 12V 1600 RPM (6) já foi adquirido e tentarei que seja o mesmo transformador da bomba de reposição a alimentá-lo, ou seja, assim sempre que a bomba actuasse, o motor das pás também seria actuado.

Com estas dimensões e características, tendo em conta que o aqua é de 200L, de quanto em quanto tempo é que acham que terei que adicionar Kalk?

De 2 em 2 semanas? De 3 em 3 semanas?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pedro, tens de fazer com uma altura maior, para que quando mexer o hidróxido a água de kalk ficar limpa no topo. Eu recomendaria entre 50-60 cm de altura.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hélder

Achas mesmo que é imperativo?
O 'Calcium Dispenser' da Tunze tem bem menos altura.

Outra altura que não os 35cm, obrigam-me a outra ginástica, pois a ideia era colocar o novo reactor dentro do balde de 27L que faz parte do Kit da Tunze...

Logo à noite vou experimentar um transformador 12V 2A na electroválvula + bomba de reposição... :yb663:   :yb665:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Estou a dizer isso poruqe tenho um de 45cm e vejo a diferença com o do meu irmão que tem 60cm. No caso do reactor do meu irmão, a água que vai para o aquário é cristalina, enquanto que no meu caso é transparente mas não cristalino. No caso de fazeres de 35 cm, retirando a altura do motor etc, vais mandar hidróxido não diluído para a sump.

É bastante melhor fazeres mais alto do que mais largo.

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Terá pás para misturar o kalk em vez de bomba. O motor 12V 1600 RPM (6) já foi adquirido e tentarei que seja o mesmo transformador da bomba de reposição a alimentá-lo, ou seja, assim sempre que a bomba actuasse, o motor das pás também seria actuado.
> 
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas,

1600 RPM parece-me bastante... normalmente em reactores de kalk com vareta utiliza-se motores DC na ordem dos 5 -7 RPM

cumps
RP

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pois, o rui tem razão. Deves ter-te enganado. Normalmente usa-se de 5-6 RPM mas também há de 2-3 RPM e são de 220V.

Verifica bem isso.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Pois, o rui tem razão. Deves ter-te enganado. Normalmente usa-se de 5-6 RPM mas também há de 2-3 RPM e são de 220V.
> 
> Verifica bem isso.


Normalmente são motores dos micro-ondas ou das bolas de espelhos..

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Pois... mas não arranjei... e 1600RPM é brutal! Vamos ver como funciona a coisa, ou não...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

MAs o bom do reactor tipo Deltec é haver uma mistura a baixa velocidade para que a água no topo seja limpa. Esse motor vaimlevantar uma poeirada de hidroxido e o que vai acontecer é que te vai mandar hidróxido em pó para o aquário.

----------


## Rui Peixoto

eheh

Cada vez que se ligar o motor é kalk por todo lado...os motores que falamos, compras na dimofel para bolas de espelho. São 220v e custam tipo 8eur, mais vale mudares isso já.
Ou então faz um reactor com 1 metro de altura  :Smile: 
O objectivo é que na reposição entre apenas agua limpida, sem kalk em suspensao.

abraço
RP

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parece que fui um 'ganda' maluco na minha aquisição! :yb624:   :yb665:  
Vamos ver... o que vai sair deste DIY...

Ok. Outra questão. 
Qual a vossa periodicidade no que diz respeito à reposição de kalk? 

Obrigado a todos
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

No meu caso eu ponho 4 colheres de sopa que dá para 1 mês e meio. Mas o meu reactor não tem 1600 RPM, logo não levanta muita poeira. HEHEHEH!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

HEHEHEH! :yb624:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Se puseres um tubo de ar nesse rotor, ficas com um escumador de hidroxido de calcio :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

À partida, não vou abdicar do motor de 1600 Rpm.
Sendo assim estou a pensar fazer uma peça tipo 'bolacha' perfurada com pequenos orificios com 1-2mm de diâmetro, que ficaria a cerca de 5cm do fundo. Assim, a agitação não seria muito expansiva! Ficava um espectáculo! Muita agitação e pouca maluquice com o pó!

Que acham???

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Penso que é capaz de resultar bem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Experimentei utilizar uma 'ponte rectificadora' de modo a colocar a bomba e a electroválvula a trabalharem em conjunto. 
A 'ponte rectificadora' consiste numa fonte de alimentação de 12V, um ampliador de sinal e 2 condensadores. Como a corrente DC é oscilatória, os condensadores servem para nivelar a oscilação.
As coisas continuam sem funcionar como pretendido.
Todo este processo foi pensado para poupar 100-150, pois o ideal seria por exemplo ter o sistema dos 3 sensores de nível da Tunze.
*Razões:*
Parece-me que o caudal da bomba é superior ao que a electroválvula repõe (quando funciona  :yb665:  ).
Com o sistema dos 3 sensores a electroválvula seria actuada muitas menos vezes... e não haveria o problema de diferenças de caudal.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Acho que vou alterar a forma de alimentar a electroválvula de reposição.

*Motivos:*
Problemas com o actuar da electroválvula
O aparelho de osmose precisa de ganhar pressão e parece-me que o tempo de actuação da bomba de reposição não é suficiente para tal.

Sendo assim, irei adquirir um sensor de nível que em conjunto com um relé irá actuar a electroválvula.

*Vantagens:*
A electroválvula trabalhará menos vezes.
O seu uso será melhor rentabilizado, pois o delta entre o Pmin e Pmáx do nível ainda é considerável, logo o sistema terá tempo de repôr pressão no aparelho de osmose.
Apenas um sensor, pois já tenho a bóia de autoclismo como segurança.

Estou a ponderar aquirir o sensor pela Tunze (27.40€) ou em http://www.globalagua.pt/Produtos_ReguladoresNivel.htm
Já pedi preço de ref. SOBA ACS.

Encontrei vários sites americanos, mas não me entusiasmam. Quem souber de outras alternativas agradecia a sua colaboração.

Grato pela vossa atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas Pedro,

O VCarralas esteve a vender um sistema de reposição montado por ele e utilizou o material que colocou neste post: http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...5&postcount=10

Creio que há mais pessoas que utilizam estes sensores, ou outros deste fornecedor. Sejam estes ou outros, são substancialmente mais baratos que esses da tunze.

Aproveito para te dar os parabens pelo diário que tens feito da recuperação do teu aquário. É o primeiro tópico que procuro todos os dias.

Cumps,
Ricardo Sousa

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pedro, só um aviso... Cuidado com essas bóias de nível! Encravam com facilidade e estando a controlar uma electrovalvula é necessária muita precaução!!!

Abraço.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O meu sistema custou 19 euros:

1 bóia 220V - 10 euros
1 Electroválvula - 9 euros

Tenho a boia dentro do bidon em série com uma electroválvula que liga e desliga a osmose. Não é preciso nada de tunzes. O fio tem uma distância de 15 metros sem problema nenhum. Este sistema está ligado a um temporizador que vai verificar todos os dias durante 1 hora, se o jarrican está cheio. 

Depois tenho uma bomba peristáltica ligada a outra boia de nível, em série, que verifica a quantidade de água evaporada. Vai buscar a água ao jarrican e manda para o reactor de calk, que por sua vez manda para o aquário.
Custo desta parte:

Bomba peristáltica - 75 euros (www.underwater-shop.com)
Boia de nível - 10 euros

Se fizerem o reactor de calk tipo deltec fica à volta de 40-50 euros. No total o sistema todo ficou em +- 150 euros, incluindo o reactor de calk.

É fácil, não custa nada fazer e por aquilo que vejo, já que nunca tive problemas, é melhor que os da tunze.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Antes de mais, obrigado pelos vossos comentários! :Olá:  

Ontem procedi à aquisicao do sensor.
8.26€ de material + 9€ de transporte, fica em 17.26€.

O sensor deve chegar entre hoje e amanhã. Portanto, vou ter trabalho no fim-de-semana! yuppie!

Contactei 2 empresa do ramo das águas que têm nos seus catálogos estes produtos, mas nenhuma se dignou até à data a responder... :yb668:  


José,
Se o sensor ficar encravado em baixo, a água vai entrar até ao máximo que a boia do autoclismo permitir. Se ficar preso em cima... fico sem água... mas a boia vai trabalhar em ambiente de água doce e não salgado... vamos ver... :yb663:  

Entretanto deixo aqui o meu projecto para o meu reactor de kalk...sem motor de movimentação... apenas com a bomba de reposição e um sistema de serpentina.


Azul escuro - Entrada de kalk que fica fechado numa caixa circular com D150mm x H50mm
Que acham? Criticas... eu gosto... :yb665:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Quem não percebeu a ideia de concepção do reactor?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Honestamente, eu não percebi!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Pedro

Acho que não vale a pena complicar muito o que é fácil, fiz recentemente um reactor de kalk para substituir o que tinha com o objectivo de uma maior autonomia e para um aquário com + - 2000lt usei o seguinte material: 80cm de tubo de 110mm para o corpo principal, 50cm de tubo de 16mm para a entrada de água vinda da bomba de reposição, algumas curvas de pvc, um motor 230V 1,5RPM, 70cm de tubo de 10mm para o veio transmissor e uma ventoinha de micro-ondas para fazer o remeximento suave do hidróxido de cálcio, desta forma a mistura dá-se sem que exista a possibilidade da entrada directa do produto na água do aquário, á saida a água está limpida e sem vestigios. Penso que a partir dos 50cm de altura já tens um reactor seguro para aplicares no teu sistema e quanto ao motor usa um de baixa rotação é baratissimo 6 a 8  :SbRiche:  
Outra possibilidade é o uso de uma pequenina bomba acionada por um temporizador durante alguns minutos por dia, tudo depende da quantidade de água que o teu sistema evapora.
Este é um dos equipamentos que não necessita de grandes investimentos para ser eficaz  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pedro, sou da opinião do Joaquim! Não compliques... O que ele descreveu é um reactor idêntico ao meu! Se quiseres passas lá e vês o meu!

Outra hipótese é veres as fotos do meu... Pode ser que entendas a construção!

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários.

Vou experimentar uma via alternativa.
Enquanto que vocês usam o método por agitação, eu estou a pensar utilizar um método por 'decantação'.

O Hélder Quinzico alertou-me para o facto de 35cm de altura do reactor serem insuficientes. Levei em linha de conta essa observação. Nesta fase, não querendo mexer muito na minha estrutura actual de posicionamento dos equipamentos, este reactor irá ficar dentro do balde de 27L onde se encontra o actual 'Calcium Dispenser'.

Com este método de serpentina, tenho quase a certeza que a água sairá cristalina.
O kalk entrará directamente para a caixa cilíndrica de D150mm.
A bomba ao actuar, irá agitar todo o pó que esteja neste compartimento.
O kalk irá saindo pela serpentina e será projectado para o fim do cilindro principal de D180 H350mm.
Todo o pó que não esteja dissolvido, irá ficando ao longo da serpentina à espera da dissolução...

Irei preparar nos próximos dias, o 3D do projecto de modo a elucidar melhor todos os participantes do fórum.

O Acrílico será oferecido. :SbOk5:  
O PVC será adquirido com 21% de desconto relativamente ao valor de mercado. :SbOk5:  

Portanto, não tenho muito a perder.
Em caso de ineficácia, não terei muita coisa a substituir, nem muito prejuízo. :Admirado:  

Para já, estou-me a divertir com o facto de levar esta ideia avante.
 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Portanto, não tenho muito a perder.
> Em caso de ineficácia, não terei muita coisa a substituir, nem muito prejuízo. 
> 
> Para já, estou-me a divertir com o facto de levar esta ideia avante.
>   
> 
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Isso é que é ter sorte! :yb624:  

Sinceramente e fora de bricadeiras! Esse projeto tem tudo para ir para a frente. Tenho seguido o teu Post desde o inicio e por isso, estou à vontade para poder dizer que não pareces ser homem de desistir. Com mais ou menos  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  vais conseguir chegar a bom porto.

Parabéns por partilhares connosco todo o teu trabalho.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> ...O kalk irá saindo pela serpentina e será projectado para o fim do cilindro principal de D180 H350mm.
> Todo o pó que não esteja dissolvido, irá ficando ao longo da serpentina à espera da dissolução...
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Atenção que se a serpentina entope devido a incrustrações o reactor não funciona.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários!
Todos eles são bem vindos e concerteza serão produtivos para todos nós.

*Novidades:*
*1.* O sensor de nível chegou hoje.  :Palmas:  




> Pedro, só um aviso... Cuidado com essas bóias de nível! Encravam com facilidade e estando a controlar uma electrovalvula é necessária muita precaução!!!


José, a sua construção parece-me boa e o veio da 'boia' tem folga suficiente para não encravar.

*2.* O relé e a base do mesmo foram oferecidos pela minha entidade patronal.  :Palmas:  

Sendo assim, tenho trabalho para este fim-de-semana! Ou hoje mesmo... :SbSourire2:  

Assim que tiver fotos, coloco-as.




> Atenção que se a serpentina entope devido a incrustrações o reactor não funciona.


João, os tubos de construção da serpentina irão ter um diâmetro de 32mm!...

Grato pela atenção
Abraço Pascoal

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde e 'Buona Pasqua'

Junto seguem as fotos do sistema reposição de água (finalmente :SbBiere5:  )





*1. Valvula autoclismo
2. Sensor de nível
3. Bomba de reposição*

Assim sendo, este mini-projecto ficou em:

[QT][DESCRICAO][PREÇO]
//[ETOPI]
1 Electroválvula 2/2" NF 1/8" FF 4W - 20.38€
1 Ficha pequena 12V- 3.20€
2 Acessório rápido dto. M 6/4 1/8" - 3.82€
1 Acessório rápido dto. M 6/4 3/8" - 2.18€
1 Acessório união 3/8" - 2.03€
+ 21% IVA = 38.25€

//[LEROY MERLIN]
Torneira lateral compacta (autoclismo) - 9.90€

//[AKI]
1 Pera Passagem Bipolar - 2.55€
2 Torneiras reguladoras pressão - 4.58€
10 Uniões em T para tubo rega 6mm - 5.80€

//[SOELECTRONICA COMPONENTES LDA]
6m Fio FV 1x0.50mm Vermelho - 1.60€
6m Fio FV 1x0.50mm Azul - 1.60€

//[RS AMIDATA S.A]
1 Interruptor Nylon N/A - 8.26€
Transporte Espanha -9.00€

*Total:* 81.54€

Parece que ainda gastei uns quantos  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  ... mas em comparação directa com o sistema Tunze, gastei cerca de metade e com autoclismo para segurança, torneiras e T's para bypass, fio...

_Para mais pormenores podem ver a pág. 7 tópico #155_ 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12592&page=7
_Para mais pormenores podem ver a pág. 8 tópico #194_ 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12592&page=8

Próximos mini-projectos: Reactor de Kalk, finalização dos reflectores lumenarc HQI e reflectores PC.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro tudo bem? olha eu tenho o mesmo tipo de overflow que tu, um furo no vidro cá no topo, queria saber se o teu faz algum tipo de barulho, do tipo o ar a entrar ou algo do género...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Penso que este tipo de overflow faz sempre um pouco de barulho.
Depende se o furo está aberto ou tem um 'tampão'.
Depende igualmente da posição do tubo de descarga.

O meu faz um ligeiro som de água a correr, ligeiro mesmo. O meu 'tampão' está ligeiramente inclinado para cima e assim reduzo um pouco o barulho.

Faz um ligeiro som de água a correr, mas que eu aprecio particularmente.
Se fosse hoje, fazia 2 ou 3 overflows. 2 de descarga em lados opostos e 1 furo ladrão.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois, eu tenho o meu como tu também tens, mas so não faz o som ligeiro da agua a correr, faz mesmo aquele borbulhar...tenho ver se resolvo isto se não começo a ganhar insónias  :yb624:  

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O sensor de nível já está no ponto de equilíbrio, ou seja, a bomba de reposição coloca água no aquário e a electroválvula é actuada pelo sensor de nível.
Estou a ponderar levar em linha de conta um ponto que o Hélder Quinzico referiu - colocar um relógio de modo a que a electroválvula trabalhe apenas uma vez por dia.
Assim, garanto um maior tempo de vida à electroválvula e provavelmente a todo o sistema (aparelho de osmose?).

(...)
Estou a ponderar proceder à execução de um escumador DIY :JmdALEnvers:  . É uma possibilidade remota, mas é possível... já que vou 'encomendar' o acrilico para o reactor de kalk... matava logo 2 coelhos e não incomodava mais o senhor dos 'acrilicos'... (é assim que o conheço... :SbSourire2:  )

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Após alguns dias de reflexão, redesenhei o meu reactor de kalk.
Parte de um princípio interessante e parece-me inovador. :SbSourire2:  
Ainda está apenas em papel, mas não hesitarei em colocá-lo aqui assim que possível. Será acompanhado a par e passo uma vez mais. Faço questão. Todas as questões serão esclarecidas. Vejo vários projectos DIY que surgem, as questões são colocadas (listas de material) e nunca respondidas... não cairei nesse erro.

Gostaria de referir que ganha cada vez mais força, a hipótese de fazer um escumador DIY. Neste momento estou a estudar bombas, nomeadamente a nova bomba de agulhas Eheim de 150€... http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/in...ail_28399_ehen

Abraço :SbOk3:  
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Pedro...

Em relação a bombas para o escumador DIY, porque não optas pelas que equipam os ATI 200, 250 e 300?

São mais baratas e têm resultados mostrados!!!

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Obrigado pelo comentário. O problema passa por não saber quais as bombas dos escumadores ATI. Sei que são Eheim modificadas, mas não sei qual a sua referência e caudais... acho que até és a pessoa indicada :SbSourire2:   para me dar essa informação.

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto segue foto com o motor de bola de espelhos e tampão para reposição de kalk. Ainda estou a ponderar se vou usar o motor 12V DC 1600/3200 :SbLangue23:  RPM ou este motor... que me parece muito lento...  :yb665: 

*Acham que devo desmontar a protecção do motor para ficar mais pequeno?*



Estou a trabalhar no desenho do reactor de kalk...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu tenho uma replica de um ATI , e ira funcionar com uma eheim 1262, que era a bomba que os equipava anteriormente, agora os novos sei que levam nao 1 mas 2 bombas, so nao sei quais.

Tens aqui o topico da construcao dele mad dog

----------


## Manuel Gomes

PSK-2500

O ATI BM 200 tem uma bomba
O ATI BM 250 tem duas

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Obrigado a todos!
Não há dúvida que "Mad Dog" é uma excelente dica! :SbOk:  

Sicce PSK-2500!? Qual o preço???

*Editado*
45€! e 55W... é muito watt...

Entretanto , como tenho que comprar à Tunze um rotor para a minha bomba 7200, estou a pensar mandar vir o seguinte material:

*Disc*
http://www.tunze.com/fileadmin/image...e/9420.250.jpg
17.40€

*Silencer with hose*
http://www.tunze.com/fileadmin/image...e/9400.048.jpg
9.30€

Que acham da aquisição deste material para um escumador DIY?

e perguntei preço das bombas que equipam os novos escumadores...
"the price of the hydrofoarmer 9400.040 is  240,30 Euro."

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

Tal como prometido, aqui está o desenho 2D (espero fazer o 3D em breve) do meu reactor de kalk.



Descrição:
Como não pretendo grandes alterações no que diz respeito à localização dos equipamentos, tenciono colocar o reactor dentro do reservatório de 27L do Calcium Dispenser. Assim sendo, não tenho muita altura disponível para ombrear com os habituais 60cm de altura dos reactores.

Como possível solução, tenciono colocar um 2º cilindro que irá deixar disponível no fundo do reactor, cerca de 5-10mm para água ser forçada a passar por aí.
Com este cilindro pretendo que o kalk espalhado, fique devidamente 'armazenado', evitando assim grande espalhafato...

Cilindro principal em acrílico de 183mm.
Cilindro interior em acrílico de 152 mm.
Motor de espelhos + vareta
Abertura para colocação de kalk.

Comentem. :SbOk5:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Venho esclarecer o porquê de existir um 2º cilindro.
Como ainda estou indeciso no que diz respeito qual ao motor que vou usar, supondo que uso o de 1600/3200 RPM :SbSourire19:  , irá concerteza levantar muito kalk.
Este "levantar" é normalmente executado na vertical. Com o 2º cilindro, o kalk irá ficar delimitado, terá que assentar e será novamente projectado para baixo até porque a entrada de água irá ser feita pelo interior deste cilindro.
Penso que assim, apesar do reactor ter pouca altura, consigo obter água cristalina à saída.

Comentem :SbOk:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Penso que irá funcionar, MAs também poderias fazer 2 cilindros em série:



Assim, levantava o kalk, mas ia água muito limpa para o outro cilindro.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Também não é má ideia :SbOk:   Hélder, mas o meu espaço é reduzido... :yb665:  

Entretanto ao iniciar o projecto 3D do reactor, deparei-me com falta de espaço na tampa do mesmo... pois irá ter tampão de reposição e motor de rotação.

Assim sendo, tive que abrir a tampa do motor da bola de espelhos. Reduzi assim de 11.5cm para 5cm de diâmetro necessário para a sua instalação.



Novidade com que me deparei foi a seguinte, já vários membros do fórum referiram que o motor terá cerca de 6-8 rpm, no entanto o meu assinala 1.5-1.8 rpm... *será insuficiente???*

Reparem no meu paradoxo... :yb665:  Tenho um motor 12V DC que varia entre as 1600/3200 rpm e tenho um motor 220V que varia entre as 1.5/1.8 rpm... :Coradoeolhos:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Esse motor de 1.5 rpm dá na mesma.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Hélder

Tal como prometido, aqui vai o desenho 3D :Palmas:   (AutoCad) do meu futuro reactor de Kalk.



Caso seja 'aprovado' :SbSourire2:  colocarei posteriormente a listagem de material e respectivas dimensões. :SbOk:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

e se para nao levantar kalk se metesse 2 ou 3 discos assim perfurados em alturas diferentes?
Seria ainda necessario o segundo tubo?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Uma boa opção, e se optares por aquilo que o filipe diz, poderias por por exemplo 2 perfurados, mas com o mais alto a ter furos mais pequenos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado a ambos!
Mas como seria a implementação desses 2 pratos? :Admirado:  
Já pensaram nisso? Tendo em conta que o kalk terá que ser introduzido abaixo desses 2 pratos... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Bastava colares os pratos à vareta do calk. Assim para pores Hidróxido, retiras a parte de cima que deverá levar as varetas também.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hélder, assim o tampão deixava de fazer sentido... e aumentava o trabalho na reposição de kalk...

Como alguém diz: "A preguiça é um ser ... e mora..."  :Coradoeolhos:  

Temo que não se torne prático..

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, senso assim tens razão.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Podes fazer o tubo do tampao ate ca abaixo mesmo antes das pas, passando pelos discos prefurados. os discos podem ser fixos no proprio tudo, sendo que a vareta ficava solta.

ao introduzir o kalk pelo tubo, ele ia por ai abaixo... penso eu de que, e apanhava logo com o movimento das pas.



Penso ainda que se as pas em vez de planas fossem tipo helice, e viradas no sentido certo, puxariam a agua de cima para baixo, fazendo com que nao levantasse tanto o kalk, ou podia a cada nivel ter uma pa mais pequena, para que nao se acumulasse kalk entre os discos.

A cada minuto que passa surge uma ideia nova...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> A cada minuto que passa surge uma ideia nova...


Filipe, penso que o que estamos aqui a fazer neste tópico é um bom exemplo do que é um fórum - partilha de ideias e opiniões, assim haja participantes.

*Outro assunto:*
Escumador tipo "Mad dog"
Tenho 2 :Vitoria:   Wave Marea 2400l/h encostadas. Acham que é possível aplicá-las em vez das Eheim 1262 e Sicce PSK-2500?
Que acham :SbQuestion2:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

Nao me parece que surtao o mesmo efeito. 

Elas nao sao assim tao potentes, sao porreiras para circular agua, acredito que tivesses que fazer tanta modificacao que nao iria justificar.

Vende-as e compra uma eheim compact ou coisa parecida, que ja deve ajudar.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ganha força a minha vontade de fazer um escumador DIY.
Gostaria de saber se a bomba que equipa o ATI BM 150 é:
- Sicce Multi 800
- Sicce Multi 1300
- Sicce Multi 2500

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Parece que ninguém me sabe responder à questão anteriormente formulada...
Talvez alguém me saiba ajudar com esta.

Preciso de comprar um rotor para a minha bomba Tunze Turbelle 7200. Acontece que no site, só é possível comprar com Visa ou MasterCard... e eu só tenho Visa  Electron... alguém sabe se eles disponibilizam outra forma de pagamento?

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto segue a resposta da Tunze à minha questão




> Dear customer,
> 
> if you want to order some goods you can also pay by " payment in advance " or " cash on delivery", i would suggest you pay in advance because the shipment costs are realy high if we ship cash on delivey to you.
> 
> You can send me your order and i email you a proforma invoice , there you see the amount and our bank details for the money transfer. We ´ll ship the goods after receiving the money.
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> Regina Stelzer
> Tunze Aquarientechnik


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer :SbOk5:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Preciso de comprar um rotor para a minha bomba Tunze Turbelle 7200. Acontece que no site, só é possível comprar com Visa ou MasterCard... e eu só tenho Visa  Electron... alguém sabe se eles disponibilizam outra forma de pagamento?
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro Ferrer


Atravês de um cartão virtual do Bnet, podes fazê-lo no Multibanco, ou na pagina web do teu banco no caso de teres acesso à tua conta.

Crias um cartão com a quantia certa da transacção, quando o dinheiro for retirado, este deixa de existir pois so permite a retirada da quantia que solicitas-te, e o melhor de tudo é que não pagas juros ao contrário dos cartões de credito normais.

Esta é a melhor solução para quem não possue cartões de credito.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Amanhã passam 3 meses após a recuperação do meu aquário.
255 posts e 6259 visualizações são motivo de satisfação! :Palmas:  

Algum trabalho foi desenvolvido, outro ainda por desenvolver.

Agradeço à revista "BioAquaria" e ao artigo de Vítor Pestana que me despertou para a recuperação, cujo artigo deu nome a este tópico.
Quero agradecer a José Francisco Duarte, pois foi ele que com 2 dedos de conversa me deu dados e força para continuar, para além de me despertar para os DIY! Sem esquecer todos os outros que têm de alguma forma complementado este trabalho inicial do José.

A nível de equipamentos já construídos ou semi-construídos destaco:
reflectores Lumenarc III DIY
reflectores PC DIY
sistema automático de reposição da água

A nível de equipamentos a construir (está decido e não há volta a dar...  :Coradoeolhos:  ):
reactor de kalk DIY
escumador DIY

Não sei onde irá parar esta onda de DIY... :Coradoeolhos:  

*Para continuar esta recuperação, continuo a necessitar da vossa ajuda!*

*Gostaria de saber qual a bomba que equipa o ATI BubbleMaster 150 ou o BM200, para finalizar o projecto 3D de construção do escumador.
*

A minha ideia é colocar tudo em funcionamento depois das férias, talvez lá para Setembro/Outubro. Não é fácil, pois qualquer recuperação necessita de injecção financeira e as prioridades não podem ser esquecidas. A minha esposa está desejosa de ver peixes, mas só vê investimento em material e equipamentos... e digo-lhe sempre "Não quero voltar a cometer erros do passado". E é verdade.

*Uma mensagem de incentivo:*
Após 3 meses de recuperação, se este tópico te ajudou em algo, ajuda-me (nos) a perceber em que foi! :Pracima:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno R Santos

As bombas que equipam os BM200 são as ATI A2500 modificadas (http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...oducts_id=148).

Também sei que dá para fazer com uma bomba da Eheim mas não sei ao certo o modelo... :|

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Olá Pedro!  :Olá:  

Parabéns por mais este sucesso! 

Em relação ao escumador, posso-te dizer que se te guiares pelas medidas do BM200 ou 250, e usares as bombas que o Nuno Santos indicou, podes ficar com um escumador tão eficiente quanto o original!

Outra coisa, sempre meteste os vidros nos projectores?

Eu coloquei nos meus e resolvi o problema dos UV's mortais! Para isso usei vidro temperado de 4mm, mais que suficiente! Poderás ver o relato no meu tópico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11745

Em relação ao reactor de Kalk, um conselho... Keep it simple! Ou seja, não te desvies muito do plano que apresentas no post nº 238!

Seja como um grande abraço e continua nesse bom caminho! :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parece que este post não ajudou ninguém... excepto a mim... :yb665:  




> Em relação ao escumador, posso-te dizer que se te guiares pelas medidas do BM200 ou 250, e usares as bombas que o Nuno Santos indicou, podes ficar com um escumador tão eficiente quanto o original!


José, o escumador será um misto dos ATI e dos novos Tunze. Estou apenas que chegue uma peça da Alemanha para o projectar definitavamente  e o colocar aqui . Mas sempre vou deixando aqui umas dicas. Estou a pensar usar microaspersores 360º... :SbSourire2:   :yb665:  aonde? Na placa circular perfurada que equipam os ATI... comentem, questionem.






> Outra coisa, sempre meteste os vidros nos projectores?


José, os reflectores ainda estão na sub-família dos semi-construídos... Provavelmente este mês vou comprar os balastros ou as lâmpadas... uma das 2 coisas... :SbRiche:  Embora penso esta semana tratar dos vidros.

Este mês a minha mulher só me deu um plafond de 200€  :yb620:  (prioridades...) para investir no aquário... o que é manifestamente pouco para as ideias que povoam a minha cabeça... calma e paciência para colher os frutos mais tarde.

Como referi anteriormente, penso que só depois das férias coloque a aquário a bombar a sério, até porque tenho quase a certeza que quando colocar as HQI a temperatura do aquário vá trepar por aí acima, e terei que comprar um Chiller.

Abraço a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

A ideia da aspersores, julgo não ser muito boa, pois são pensados para água e não para o ar! Tem ainda outro problema, a pressão, julgo não ser suficiente para que funcionem correctamente!!!

É a minha opinião!!!

Um abraço!  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Eu estou seriamente a pensar em aplicá-los (não perco nada, visto já os ter... :Coradoeolhos:  ), pois se divide a água, não dividirá as bolhas de ar? Se a furação que a ATI aplica funciona...

Fica a discussão!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Sim, mas e a pressão??

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

A pressão é dividida pelos diversos furos. Cada microaspersor permite 35l/h. Não penso tapar todos os furos com os microaspersores... para já, tenho 50!  :yb624:  microaspersores... devem ser uns cento e tal furos... certo? Vamos ver! Vamos ver! A bomba já está encomendada! Obrigado Nuno Santos!

E as coisas vão rolando... :yb663:   :yb665:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia



Venho aqui trazer uma discussão acerca dos silenciadores de ar.
O meu actual escumador Tunze 220/3 tem o silenciador 'A'. O escumador destina-se a aquários de 150-400L.
No entanto, nos escumadores de maior dimensão, tanto nos ATI como TUNZE, os silenciadores são maiores. 'B'

Gostaria de saber, qual a razão de serem maiores? Afecta a quantidade de ar? ou afecta a insonorização?
A quantidade de ar tem a ver com a caudal de água que passa, pois é esta que puxa o ar? Certo?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Parece que ninguém percebe de silenciadores... :Admirado:  

Chegou hoje a bomba para o escumador DIY - PSK-2500!  :Palmas:  





Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Pedro

Onde compraste a PSK-2500?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Manuel

Podes sempre dar uma olhada nos posts #258 e #259  :SbOk:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Pedro
> 
> Onde compraste a PSK-2500?
> 
> Cumprimentos


http://www.bubbles-shop.com/  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Longe vai a data do meu último post. A principal razão, é porque não tem havido novidades.
A única novidade foi/é o atraso da minha encomenda feita à Tunze.

Relato dos acontecimentos:
*Dia 4 de Abril*
	Encomenda elaborada e transferência bancária efectuada após recepção de factura proforma.
	O dinheiro levou 5! dias a cair na conta da Tunze...

*Dia 15 de Abril*
	É efectuada a expedição da encomenda

*Dia 28 de Abril*
	Informo a TUnze que ainda não recebi a minha encomenda. Peço para me fazerem o rastreio da encomenda, de modo a poder encontrá-la.
	Recebo a informação de que a encomenda foi expedida via 'correio normal', como tal, é impossível efectuarem o rastreio.
	Mais informam que, caso não receba a encomenda até ao dia 30, que os informe, pois fazem uma nova expedição!

*Dia 2 de Maio*
	Informo a Tunze de que lamento a situação, mas a encomenda efectivamente não me chegou às mãos, mas também não tenho como provar o meu relato.

*Dia 5 de Maio*
A Tunze pede-me desculpa pelo incómodo causado.
	Sou informado de que a encomenda será novamente expedida nesse mesmo dia.

*Dia 6 de Maio*
	Sou informado que a encomenda será atrasada em virtude de uma das peças (disco escumador) não existir em stock, mas que foi lançada o ordem de fabrico.

*Dia 7 de Maio*
	Sou informado de que a encomenda foi expedida via UPS, e dão-me o número de seguimento.
	Consulto a www.ups.com, com o número de seguimento '1Z8098796848456082' e confirmo que a data de recepção é dia 13 de Maio...

*Dia 13 de Maio*
	Data prevista para a recepção da encomenda - Disco escumador e rotor bomba 7200/2


Sendo assim, vou fazer um escumador DIY, misto de ATI BM200/Tunze DOC.
Agradeço a vossa ajuda para a recolha de medidas do escumador ATI BM200, no sentido, não de cópia, mas de adaptação, pois o diâmetro externo do disco é de +- 194mm que vai implicar algumas alterações a qualquer medida.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas, então Pedro como vai o aquário? posta ai novidades e fotos de como esta tudo a correr.

Cumps :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Já algum tempo que não colocava qualquer comentário no fórum...

Alguma falta de ambição e sucessivos problemas de saúde com alguns membros da família levaram a essa situação.

No passado dia 7 dirigi-me à RedFish com o objectivo de me informar junto do Eduardo acerca de Ciclídeos... é verdade...

O aquário foi pensado como ferramenta educacional para o meu filho de hoje tem 2 anos e meio (percentil 90 !!! no crescimento...)

O que é certo é que neste tempo todo ele nunca viu qualquer peixe no aqua, a não ser um Strombus...

Cansado de ter há tempo tempo apenas ter RV no aqua, comecei a ponderar outras soluções...

No entanto e até ver parece que fui demovido de acabar com o aqua marinho... :yb665:  

Para já comprei uma nova calha T5 (3x39)... chinesa, mas melhor que a calha da Lifetech, cujas lâmpadas também nunca foram substituídas... :yb665:  abandonando assim a ideia de colocar 2 reflectores Lumenarc DIY (já +- prontos...)

Para já, em vez de pensar no aqua como um reef, vou pensar num FOWLR com Ocellaris, Chromo Viridis, ou cavalos marinhos :Admirado:  ... a adquirir depois das férias. 

De facto, tenho consciência de que o aqua nunca esteve tão bem, pois está cheio de seres vivos, então reparem, faz muito tempo que não limpo o vidro frontal, pois as inúmeras lapas, minhocas, pulgas, inúmeros pequenos pontos brancos e outros mais, fazem esse trabalho e bem!

Ao contrário do que se poderia pensar, não vou fazer qualquer alteração ao aqua. Apenas vou abandonar a ideia do reflectores Lumenarc DIY, o reactor de kalk DIY e talvez prosseguir com o escumador BM ATI DIY, pois já tenho a bomba, faltando apenas algumas medidas para concretizar o escumador...

Abraço a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Procuro de uma forma atempada :Coradoeolhos:  , frags de corais moles e LPS para início/meados do mês de Setembro para aquário de 200L com calha T5 3x39W.

Esta iniciativa é séria e honesta, pois será fundamental para a manutenção de um aquário marinho em casa.

Este meu post passa pela pelo facto de pretender adquirir frags de corais moles e LPS ao mesmo individuo.
Daí a colocação atempada deste post.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Christian Gnad

> O aquário foi pensado como ferramenta educacional para o meu filho de hoje tem 2 anos e meio (percentil 90 !!! no crescimento...)
> 
> O que é certo é que neste tempo todo ele nunca viu qualquer peixe no aqua, a não ser um Strombus...
> 
> Cansado de ter há tempo tempo apenas ter RV no aqua, comecei a ponderar outras soluções...


Tenho a certeza que se gastares 30 euritos em dois ocecllaris, o teu filho vai dar o dinheiro do Pai por bem gasto, e acabas com os dilemas que me parecem ser a dúvida entre um aquário para ti ou para o teu filho, não colocar mais nada enquanto não atingires toda a perfeição possivel, etc.
Ainda para mais com a aparente equipa de limpeza de luxo que tens! O que esperas?
Palhaços!
Chromis!
Movimento!!!

 Abraços

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Concordo plenamente com o Christian. E até te digo mais! A entrada de peixes em intervalos regulares, promove um crescimento gradual de bactérias benéficas (aeróbias e anaeróbias), ajudando a estabilizar o aquário mais rapidamente.

Começa por 2 acealaris pequenos, depois vai inserindo 1 peixe, de 2 em duas semanas, até ficares com os pretendidos.

A calha T5 nova é perfeita para corais moles (zoantideos, sarcophyton, discossomas, xenias, etc.), estes também ajudam a comer a porcaria que os peixes fazem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas respostas.

Esta manhã fomos os 3 (eu, esposa e pequenito) à RedFish. O peixe que o mais entusiasmou foi.. ... ... Zebrasoma Flavescens!

A cor amarela foi mais forte que o laço 'Nemo' e 'Papá do Nemo'...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Meus amigos
Ontem tive 1 viagem de 3.5h de Braga para casa... e nesse tempo ocorreu-me iniciar um novo projecto ( baseado no seguinte tópico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9389&page=2 ).

Bateu-me tão forte, que acho que fiz cerca de 40Km ao telemóvel, a explicar à minha esposa qual o projecto.

Então é assim: temos um pequeno aquário com 50cm de largura, 25cm de profundidade e 30cm de altura.
Vamos fazer um pequeno móvel igual ao existente que suporte o aquário de 200L, só que vai ter metade da largura e ser mais estreito, para ficar estético com o actual.

Este projecto, no inicio baseava-se pela sua simplicidade, baixo custo e aproveitamento de alguns materiais.

Ontem, pensei num aquário +- com as mesmas dimensões, mas com um 6º vidro de modo a fazer uma pequena sump nas traseiras. Apenas teria uma bomba/filtro de circulação da Eheim (Aquaball 2208 - existente em casa) com 600l/h e compartimentos de filtragem que seria também a bomba de retorno. Ou seja, a mesma bomba faria a circulação do aqua e a circulação da água pela sump.
Não teria escumador, nem sistema de reposição de água. Económico e simples. Este projecto seria paralelo ao aqua actual.

Mas hoje a ideia é outra. Em vez de de fazer um pequeno nano independente, a ideia passa agora por o fazer ligado ao actual sistema.

Passo a explicar.
A ideia passa na mesma pela construção de um pequeno móvel para suportar então o pequeno aquário. Mas vai exigir uma ligeira alteração ao sistema de retorno sump/aqua do actual sistema, pois tenho em mente colocar um 'T' em cada uma das saídas do SCWD, de forma a ter correntes alternadas também no pequeno nano.
Assim, o novo aquário beneficiará do equilibrio do actual sistema, dos mesmos equipamentos e de todos os seus automatismos.
O pequeno nano, não terá grandes custos nem equipamentos à mostra.
Apesar de estar acoplado ao novo sistema, será tratado e amado como independente, pois terá pequenos corais e provavelmente 2 cavalos marinhos. (desejo da minha esposa  :SbOk5:  )
Tenho alguma RV na sump. Tenho igualmente 2 cubos na sump cheios de areia, que poderei usar eventualmente para colocar no pequeno nano. (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7095 )

O projecto à semelhança do aqua de 200L, arrancará em Setembro.

Penso que terei que furar o aqua de modo a ter descarga para a sump do sistema. Sugestões  :yb665:  sff.

Gostaria então que me ajudassem e dessem as vossas opiniões/sugestões.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Não seria esse o peixe que escolheria como 1º habitante, tanto pela carga orgânica que gera como pelo seu comportamento territorial. Tinha deixado esse para o fim.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Paulo

Penso que te estejas a referir ao Yellow Tang...
Bom esse, se entrar vai ser mais lá para o final...

Gostaria de saber qual a tua opinião acerca do pseudo nano.

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

O nano ligado ao aquário principal é uma boa ideia e poderá funcionar perfeitamente. 

Os SCWD, por si só, já provocam perda de caudal, a adição dos T vai acentuar esse efeito. Não é que isso seja preocupante, mas é uma situação a ter em conta.

Os cavalos-marinhos gostam de corrente moderada e nadam mais na vertical, por isso, o aquário que os alberga deve ser o mais alto possível, convém também terem locais onde se agarrar com a cauda, para descansar. 

Quando comprares pede para os ver comer artéria congelada ou misys.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

Gostaria de saber qual o tipo de iluminação que me aconselham para o o pseudo-nano de 30L (50X25X30).
A solução existe no mercado? Onde posso encontrá-la?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estava a pensar colocar 2 reflectores DIY para lâmpadas PC (praticamente concluído), ou seja 2x18W que acham?
O balastro vem de uma calha Lifetech, entretanto desmontada, e os reflectores estão praticamente feitos, pois eram para aplicar no projecto HQI DIY.



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Acho que pode ser. Aconselho-te a usares lâmpadas com temperatura de cor igual ou superior a 6500 kelvin.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Posso perguntar como ficou o Escumador ??

Essa Bomba PSK não é da ATI mas sim da Sicce.

Creio serem iguais ou muito identicas, mas o preço... é que acho que as sicce são mais baratas.

abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Boas.
> 
> Posso perguntar como ficou o Escumador ??
> 
> Essa Bomba PSK não é da ATI mas sim da Sicce.
> 
> Creio serem iguais ou muito identicas, mas o preço... é que acho que as sicce são mais baratas.
> 
> abraço


Na verdade as bombas são exactamente as que equipam os BM....

São ATI-Sicce, ou ao que me pareceu bombas modificadas da SICCE para trabalhar com os escumadores da ATI BM.

"Thread-Wheel" design and super efficient ATI-Sicce pumps produce an extremely dense water/air mixture that outperforms much larger skimmers while consuming less electricity and transferring less heat to the aquarium. For every 3 parts of water each pump pulls in 2 parts air for an efficiency rating of approximately 67%. Most other skimmers on the market have an efficiency of less than 35%. "

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Esta bomba equipa os ATI BM e os novos Tunze. São iguais, mas a Tunze é muito 'fina' e equipou-a com material típico da Tunze!, logo são o dobro do preço...

O escumador ainda não o fiz. Daí estar a vender a bomba e os discos escumador. Se ninguém ficar com o material serei obrigado a prosseguir com o escumador DIY...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Neste momento tenho uma calha T5 com 3X39 10000k.
Gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião acerca da marca de lâmpadas T5 a comprar e qual o jogo de cores que aconselham, tendo em conta que será um aquário (C100xL40xH50) de corais moles, macro-algas e alguns peixes e/ou cavalos marinhos.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Eu colocaria 3 ATI aquabluespecial.
Como só tens macroalgas, não vais necessitar de lampadas de temperatura de cor muito elevada.

Cps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Obrigado Gil.

Decidi reparar a minha calha Lifetech. Irei adquirir 1 balastro electrónico 2x39W, suportes de lâmpadas T5 e uma chapa de alumínio polido.

Assim, com as 2 calhas em funcionamento, ficarei com 195W dos quais 78W (2x39W) serão actinicas.

Que acham desta configuração?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Tendo em conta que irei passar a ter 5x39W, qual a configuração de lâmpadas que me aconselham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Sousa

3 aquablue, 1 red e 1 actinica.
Penso que seja a configuração boa.
Tenho ouvido falar bastante bem das red, e para fazer crescer corais dizem que faz maravilhas.

eu no meu tenho 6 e tenciono meter a mesma quantidade, diferindo apenas que vou meter 2 actinicas.

Se gostares mais do efeito azulado, experimenta 2 actinicas em vez da red, ou troca por uma aquablue que tambem serve, mas penso que deverias permanecer com pelo menos 3 aquablue, senão o efeito fica demasiado azul.

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Para essa configuração de aquário e seu propósito (maioritariamente macro algas), mesmo em 5 lampadas apenas utilizaria uma blue plus e o resto aquabluespecial.

Assim beneficias de um crescimento rápido das macroalgas com ganhos significativos na redução de nutrientes e tambem mais luz disponivel para um outro coral mole que queiras colocar.

Nesse tipo de aquario que vais montar, atenção ao facto da mistura de corais moles ou LPS com macroalgas poderá gerar algumas incompatibilidades, nomeadamente pela concorrência de alimento e luz.
Os corais moles e LPS preferem águas mais ricas em nutrientes, mas as macroalgas absorvem-nos bem mais rápido.
No caso de alguns moles e LPS podes resolver esse problema através da alimentação directa do mesmos.
No caso da luz o melhor seria têres 2 zonas distintas e fisicamente separadas para os corais e macro algas. Essa barreira fisica pode ser por exemplo 2 ilhas de rocha separadas entre si. Assim e á posteriori, será mais facil fazeres o controlo dessas mesmas macro-algas.

Evita ainda a colocação de Halimeda e alguns tipos de caulerpa (racemosa por exemplo), já que é conhecido a libertação de algumas substancias prejudiciais aos corais.

Espero ter ajudadO!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado a todos.

Gil:
De facto essa ilha existe e de uma forma propositada para controlo das macro-algas. Será também a ilha dos cavalos marinhos!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Neste momento tenho macro-algas e uns corajosos Zoanthus que já andaram na guerra e que são o único coral que me acompanha desde o início, mas como sabes a ideia passa por em Setembro habitar o aqua com diversos corais moles e LPS.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

 Já consegui arranjar de forma gratuita tubo acrilico D200xd194mm, de forma que me encontro novamente motivado para prosseguir com o tão ambicionado escumador BM200/DOC DIY.

Deixem-me elogiar o excelente projecto de Pedro Vicente http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14500. Tópico que me voltou a dar alento .

Espero ter novidades nas próximas 2 semanas.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Meus amigos, como sabem tenho um aquário C100xL40xH50cm.
Estou a ponderar seriamente colocar uma calha T5 DIY 6x39W = 234W.
Gostaria de saber 2 coisas sff:
1. Com esta configuração posso ter Montiporas e Acroporas à vontade? Em caso negativo, dentro das T5, quantas lâmpadas aconselham?
2. Qual o jogo de lâmpadas que me aconselham a fazer?

Anteriormente tinha pedido a vossa colaboração para um jogo de 5x39W...

Uma vez mais, obrigado pela vossa atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas Pedro...

Sim poderás ter SPS.

Jogo de luzes - ATI 3 - Blue Special, 2 ATI - Blue Plus - 1 ATI - Pro Color.

Dessa forma consegues um bom conjunto de temperaturas e ficas com um bom aspecto visual!!!

Abraços...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José

Obrigado pela tua colaboração!
Como vai esse mega-aquário?

Tridacnas? Também é possível?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Com essa altura de aquario e essa iluminação, podes manter todo o tipo de corais e tridacnas tambem, sem qualquer problema.

Cps

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite José
> 
> Obrigado pela tua colaboração!
> Como vai esse mega-aquário?
> 
> Tridacnas? Também é possível?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro...

O meu aquário vai bem... 

Vou fazer um upgrade da iluminação para 2x150W HQI + 2x250W HQI + 2*80W + 4*24W (tenho que ver se cabem 2*24W, pelo que poderá ficar apenas 2*24W). 

Recebi há algum há 15 dias uns 26 corais/frags de aquacultura, no entanto foram mais pequenos do que estava à espera, mas crescem... :Coradoeolhos:  

Vamos ver, quando tiro umas fotos decentes...

E sim podes meter tridacnas, sem stress... :SbOk2:  

Abraços!!! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Obrigado uma vez mais pela vossa colaboração.
José, isso não é muito watt?? Xiiii... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Obrigado uma vez mais pela vossa colaboração.
> José, isso não é muito watt?? Xiiii... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


E não sou sócio nem colaborador da EDP....  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Ah, nem accionista... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem procedi à aquisição das chapas de alumínio polido para a calha 6x39W T5.
Hoje vou cortá-las a jacto de água e depois vou quiná-las à mão... :yb665:   - vai ser durinho... quinar chapas com 1 mt à unha... :Admirado:  

Hoje procedi à encomenda de 3 2x39W balastros T5 e 12 suportes normais de parafuso.

Está a andar!...

Assim que terminar, coloco a minha actual calha 3x39W à venda. Tem 1 mesito... :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite meus amigos

Hoje tive cerca de 5h à volta da estrutura da minha calha T5 DIY  :Palmas:  
Por falta de rebites falta-me acabar um dos apoios da calha para ficar apoiada no aquário.
Desta vez não tive/precisei das mãos da minha mulher, mas 1 vez mais tive o apoio dela noutras acções indirectas que me permitiram iniciar este projecto. :Palmas:  

Na próxima 3ª feira vou buscar o material eléctrico. 

Durante a semana vou encomendar as lâmpadas.
Após os vosso conselhos vou colocar o seguinte jogo de luzes: 
3 - ATI Blue Special
2 - ATI Blue Plus
1 - ATI Pro Color

*Gostava de jogar um pouco com fases/atrasos em algumas lâmpadas.
Visto ser um DIY até posso arrancar lâmpada a lâmpada com diferentes intervalos entre elas... mas que jogo de delays e com que tipo de lâmpadas me aconselham?*

A partir do dia próximo dia 14, a minha calha 100cm 3x39W que tem neste momento 1 mês, irá ficar disponível.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Já procedi à encomenda das lâmpadas:

3 x ATI Aquablue Special - 39w () 
2 x ATI Blue Plus - 39w () 
1 x ATI PRO-COLOR - 39w () 
no valor total de 75.  :yb665:  


*Gostava de jogar um pouco com fases/atrasos em algumas lâmpadas.
Que jogo de delays e com que tipo de lâmpadas me aconselham?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bom dia 
> 
> Já procedi à encomenda das lâmpadas:
> 
> 3 x ATI Aquablue Special - 39w () 
> 2 x ATI Blue Plus - 39w () 
> 1 x ATI PRO-COLOR - 39w () 
> no valor total de 75.  
> 
> ...



Olá Pedro

Em relação ao tipo de lampadas que escolheste, nao poderia estar mais de acordo, pois é exactamente essa combinaçao de lampadas que estou a usar e com resultados à vista.
Em relação ao atraso/fases, em minha opiniao deverias por as blue plus a acender ao mesmo tempo e depois as restantes, ou seja colocarias uma blue special, uma blue plus, uma blue special, a pro color, blue plus e blue special.



abraço e boa sorte com esse projecto




paulo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Queria deixar aqui uma nota.
Para quem acompanha este tópico, sabe que em tempos desliguei o escumador e abdiquei de colocar kalk.
Quando decidi limpar o aquário, sabem que este nem estava muito mau.
Tinha 2 macro-algas dominantes em cada um dos lados do mesmo, e alga coralina inundava o vidro frontal.
Desde o início do ano que tenho o escumador a funcionar e adiciono kalk uma vez por semana.
Noto que as macro-algas têm crescido a um ritmo muito lento e alga coralina no vidro frontal, nem vê-la!
Como também sabem, tenho 3x39W novinhos em folha a iluminar o aquário há há 1 mês e esperava um boom da alga coralina...
Que ilações podemos retirar deste comportamento das macro-algas?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

O projecto do escumador está-se a encaminhar, pois já procedi à requisição de todas as peças em acrílico a um amigo do meu pai, que trabalha em acrílicos e que não se importa de me arranjar o material que necessito, pois arranja tudo lá pelos restos...

Relativamente à calha, ontem fui buscar todo o material eléctrico e hoje vou buscar as lâmpadas.
Espero dar a calha por terminada este fim-de-semana.


*Deixo aqui uma nota:*
Vendo a a minha actual calha T5 3x39W 100cm por 75.

Grato pelaa atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hoje à tarde fui buscar as lâmpadas.
Comprei o cabo de 3 condutores para ligar os 220V aos balastros.
À noite tive 15 minutos para mim e comecei a furação para aplicação dos suportes das lâmpadas T5.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Coloco aqui as primeiras imagens - para já 3D, da minha calha 6x39W T5 DIY.
É neste ponto que se encontra actualmente a minha calha...

Perspectiva/Vista superior


Perspectiva/Vista inferior



Mais tarde irei colocor com *rigor* os sempre desejados:
Custos
Lista de material
Cut-tickets
Algumas fotos

Mas para já, para ficarem com uma ideia, o custo total rondará os 200€ com lâmpadas ATI incluídas!

Então:
Cento e vinte e cinco euros (125€) para:
- Balastros electrónicos
- Suportes lâmpadas
- Cabo eléctrico para ligação balastros 220V
- Fio eléctrico 1mm
- Parafusos inox
- Rebites
- Cantoneiras alumínio
- Chapas alumínio polido

Setenta e cinco euros (75€)
- 3 lâmpadas ATI 'Blue Special'
- 2 lâmpadas ATI 'Blue'
- 1 lâmpada ATI 'Pro color'

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podem ver aqui no post #140 como as chapas foram quinadas. Desta vez não tirei fotos, pois o processo usado foi o mesmo.
Fiquei com o braço direito dorido... quinar uma chapa com 1m de comprimento... upa upa!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Podem ver aqui no post #140 como as chapas foram quinadas. Desta vez não tirei fotos, pois o processo usado foi o mesmo.
> Fiquei com o braço direito dorido... quinar uma chapa com 1m de comprimento... upa upa!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



tudo ao promenor... espero ver isso montado :bompost:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Seguem algumas fotos do estado actual da calha e alguns pormenores de construção.

Já viram a minha Quinadeira, segue agora o meu *Torninho de bancada e serrote*




*Gabarit para furar cantoneira, após furação executada na calha*




*Suportes lâmpadas*




*Cantoneira.* 
Serve para segurar os suportes, mas mais importante, serve de 'calha técnica' para passagem dos fios entre balastros e lâmpadas 



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Logo à noite vou proceder ao ensaio da instalação eléctrica na calha.
Segue a forma de ligação balastro-lâmpadas



que podem encontrar aqui


Seguem desenhos 3D da calha no seu estado actual.





Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto segue imagem 3D com perspectiva inferior da calha na sua concepção final, ou seja, já com suportes, lâmpadas e balastros incluídos.





Gostaria que comentassem, não esquecendo que irei colocar lista de material, desenhos e custos no início da próxima semana.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Bom dia Pedro,

No teu desenho os balastros aparecem na parte de baixo, ou seja, virados para a água, vais tapa-los/isola-los de alguma forma? 

Nuno




> Bom dia
> 
> Junto segue imagem 3D com perspectiva inferior da calha na sua concepção final, ou seja, já com suportes, lâmpadas e balastros incluídos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gostaria que comentassem, não esquecendo que irei colocar lista de material, desenhos e custos no início da próxima semana.
> ...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Já esperava/ansiava por essa pergunta...
Repara que deixei uma aba no 'compartimento' dos balastros electrónicos.
As abas irão servir para suportar algo que faça a divisão dos componentes.
Ainda não sei se será vidro ou um pouco de chapa de alumínio polido, mas talvez seja alumínio.

Mais comentários?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Junto seguem imagens 3D da calha aplicada a um aquário de 100x40x50cm. ( o meu!  :Coradoeolhos:  )







Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto segue esquema da ligação eléctrica que irei aplicar logo à noite na calha.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Este fim-de-semana não foi tão produtivo quanto esperava...
Experimentem ter um filho com pouco mais de 2 anos e meio, e tentem seguir a máxima - "quando o meu filho quiser brincar comigo, eu vou estar disponível".
O fim-de-semana passa e não fazemos quase nada do hobbie, excepto coisas silenciosas enquanto dorme a sesta. Mas depois dá o WTCC... enquanto ele dorme a sesta...  :Smile: 
Ainda assim fiz a preparação eléctrica e já instalei um balastro!  :Palmas:  
O meu 1ª balastro. Estava com receio de não ter percebido bem o esquema eléctrico, pois as lâmpadas ficavam acesas apenas 1s. Foi quando percebi que uma delas  :yb668:  estava bem encaixada no suporte...








Hoje à noite espero concluir as ligações eléctricas.
Na foto não parece tanto, mas ao vivo, fiquei encadeado! Não sei se  pela qualidade dos novos balastros ou se pelos reflectores individuais.

Assim que tiver a calha terminda, coloco aqui a listagem de material, preços, desenhos, dificuldades, etc.

Também esperava mais comentários... 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ainda não terminei a minha calha.
Tive que vir para Braga... :Admirado:  

Sendo assim, para descrever a recta final deste DIY, deixo aqui a imagem que segue.



Como os reflectores foram quinados à mão, as paredes não ficaram completamente perpendiculares. Ao juntá-los, a calha começou a assemelhar-se como um acordeão... após a colocação dos rebites.
A primeira cantoneira/barra de alumínio a ser colocada, serviu de algum modo para anular este efeito.

A descrição continua nos próximos dias.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro
Isso e tudo ao promenor, uma pergunta nao achas que era melhor os reflectores serem mais largos em baixo, para dar um feixe de luz mais largo?
ja agora qual a largura do reflector?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony

Abaixo segue um desenho com as cotas das peças em alumínio polido.



A chapa de 500x500 foi opção propositada, pois quinar à mão apenas 10mm de alumínio 1mm espessura não é tarefa fácil. Para além do custo das chapas e quantidade de desperdício de chapa que iria ter...
Caso quisesse quinar 10mm em 1000mm de comprimento seria muito, mas muito complicado. Apenas 500mm já o foi...
A barra que coloquei e que serviu para endireitar a calha, serviu igualmente para unir as 4 peças de 500mm.
Esteticamente não se nota.

As contas da largura da calha são simples:
6 pcs x 30mm
1 pcs x 70mm
Dá cerca de 250-260mm. Como tenho cerca de 320mm disponíveis devido às travas francesas e como tenho 130-150mm de distância calha-água, penso que a luz será bem distribuída.

Ontem finalizei praticamente a calha, seguem 2 fotos ilucidativas como procedi à ligação balastros-lâmpadas e como os fios foram disfarçados.
A cantoneira usada, para além de guardar os fios, serve igualmente de apoio aos suportes das lâmpadas, pois os suportes que usei são de parafuso.





Nos próximos dias colocarei mais informações.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Junto segue lista de preços do material adquirido para a realização da calha 6x39W T5

*Leroy Merlin*
1 Perfil 'U' Alumínio 10x23x1.5  		- 6.10€
2 Perfis 'L' Alumínio 15x10x1.5  	        - 7.10€
1 Perfil plano Alumínio 25x2     		 - 5.10€

1 Chapa Alumínio Polido 500x500  	    - 11.95€
1 Chapa Alumínio Polido 1000x500	    - 22.75€

1 Cx. 100 Rebites Alumínio/Aço 3.2          - 2.62€
1 Cx. 20 Parafuso+Porcas Aço Inox          - 3.05€

5mt Cabo 0.75mm2, 3 condutores  	  - 3.40€

*Aquaeden*
3 Balastros Electrónicos 2x39W		      - 51.72€
12 Suportes T5 parafuso				- 5.28

*Reefcenter*
6 Lâmpadas ATI 39W 				- 75€

*Total						        - 194.07€*

Fios 1mm2 para ligação balastros-lâmpadas, azul, encarnado e preto trouxe do trabalho.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Acham que foi um projecto que ficou caro?
Deveria ter usado aço Inox polido em vez de Alumínio polido?
Acham que 6 lâmpadas 39W é muito para um aquário de 1 metro?
Outros reparos...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Queria partilhar aqui convosco mais uma situação no meu aquário.
Apesar de acompanhar de perto a evolução de alguns tópicos deste fórum, continuo a cometer atrás de erros... :Icon Cry:  
Bom, agora menos... :Coradoeolhos:  
Mas ainda assim quando no início do ano limpei o aquário e refiz o layout que até é do meu agrado (conformado com os 40cm de largura...), vou novamente retirar as rochas...
Porquê? Porque tendo eggcrate em casa, coloquei diversas rochas directamente no areão... :yb665:  

Mais uma nota. As peças em acrílico para o escumador BM200/DOC DIY (segundo relatos do meu pai) estão a ser cortadas a pouco e pouco (é um amigo do meu pai que trabalha em acrílicos que me está a fazer esse favor sem custos).
Será mais um projecto que poderão acompanhar aqui em 3D.  :SbOk:  

Mais uma nota. Sinto que este tópico assemelha-se muito a um monólogo... :Admirado:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Supondo que eu quereria comprar um reactor de cálcio para o meu sistema de 200L + 70~80L.
Supondo que eu *não olharia* (como espero quando chegar esse momento) a custos para realmente ter um bom sistema de reposicionamento de cálcio.

Que reactor aconselhariam?
Que controlador aconselhariam?
Que válvula solenóide aconselhariam?
Que botija de CO2 aconselhariam?
Que midia aconselhariam?

Em quanto  :SbRiche:  se situaria essas vossas escolhas? Em quanto se situaria todo um sistema de reposição de cálcio?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Silva

Para quebrar o monólogo  :yb624:  

Não acho que tenha ficado muito cara a tua calha mas acho que conseguias fazer isso mais baratinho. Mas ficou muito bem!

Não retires a rocha só porque esta está encostada ao areão. Não é assim nada tão grave quanto isso, deves tentar minimizar os pontos de contacto mas não acho viável estares a desmontar por causa disso. Alertei o vitor para essa situação porque são placas grandes e porque o aquario é muito recente. Além disso o eggcrate com o tempo fica duro e quebradisso não sei se aguenta com muito peso em cima.

Reactor de cálcio não te aconselho nada porque não uso. Eu gosto de usar os pózinhos, todos os dias :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno




> Não acho que tenha ficado muito cara a tua calha mas acho que conseguias fazer isso mais baratinho.


Que sugerias para baixar o preço? Procurar balastros mais baratos por exemplo?

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Acho que sim ai os preços ate foram caros, eu comprei um de 2x80W por 33.00 e sei que agora inda estao mais baratos.
Mas olha pois ja ta comprado.
Inda vais cobrir a calha ou fica ja assim?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony

Pois, acredito que pudesse ter arranjado mais barato... mas não encontrei e aqueles que encontrei (pouca diferença) obrigavam-me a uma quantidade mínima de aquisição, não compatível com as minhas necessidades.

Penso deixar assim a calha. Para já, penso que sim...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bom dia Nuno
> 
> 
> 
> Que sugerias para baixar o preço? Procurar balastros mais baratos por exemplo?
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro Ferrer



Olá Pedro

Falar em preços é muito subjectivo, pois todos nós sabemos que sendo o nosso mercado livre , praticam-se os preços que se quer, uns mais baratos, outros mais caros, um material melhor e fiável, outro nem por isso.
Além de que os preços variam em muito nas regiões onde nós vivemos, pois ja tive oportunidade de constatar preços com diferenças significativas para o mesmo produto em diferentes regiões do nosso país.
Possivelmente até poderias ter arranjado balastros um pouco mais em conta, mas será que compensa, pois os gastos eram outros, tais como telefone, portes, deslocações, entre outras, e é isso que nós deveriamos começar a ter em conta e nao só o preço  do produto.
Por outro lado tambem a satisfação de sermos nos próprios a fazer as coisas tambem é muita, pois damos mais valor às coisas e o nosso grau de satisfação é muito maior.
Claro que com pouco mais de 50 euros, compravas possivelemnte uma calha já feita, poupando assim mao de obra e tempo " perdido", mas claro que em minha opinião é muito mais gratificante ter esse material feito por mim e saber que sou capaz de o fazer e para uma proxima o aperfeiçoar melhor.
Por isso o preço as vezes ate nao e o mais importante, mas sim o produto final.
Em relaçao ao reactor de cálcio, isso terá que ser uma decisao pessoal, mas terás que ter em conta diversos factores, tais como :
 1 - Finalidade do aquário, se para corais duros, moles  ?
 2 - A necessidade de efectivamente colocar um reactor de calcio, se o aquario realmente necessita de um, ou será mero capricho, porque está na moda?
3- Se efectivamente o teu aquario tiver, ou vier a ter muitos corais, nomeadamente duros, que já tenha ou venha a ter consumos exagerados de calcio, penso que será uma boa opção, mas terás que ser tu a decidir isso mesmo, fazendo contas ao investimento que irás fazer com todo o material necessário, que nao é nada pouco e infelizmente as modas e a especulaçao leva nos a comprar material carissimo, pois ter só por ter e para se dizer que se tem, quando ele nao faz a sua função, aconselho te vivamente alem de kalk, ires vigiando valores e adiconares mediante as necessidades os tais pozinhos que o nuno acima referiu, nomeadamente bio calcio, tendo em atençao a sua dosagem a fim de evitar bloom de algas e consequente destabilização do teu aquario.
Questionaste se 6x39 watts seria muito para teu aquario?
Na minha opinião, penso que nao , pois caso optes ou tenhas duros no teu aqua, a iluminaçao será excelente, tal como a escolha das lampadas.


abraço
Paulo

De todo que o teu post seja um monologo, porque me agrada e muito seguir estes teus diy`s, pois pessoalmente  tens muito jeito para o efeito, continua assim.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro

Desculpa ter dito que eram caros pensei que era 51.72 cada, agora e que vi melhor, pois tinha acabado de me levanter e tinha as precianas embaçiadas, tanto que os balastros sao da mesma marca que o meu VOSSLOH-SCHWABE, e possivelmente compramos no mesmo sitio  :Coradoeolhos: 
mais uma vez desculpa a minha gafe.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> 2 - A necessidade de efectivamente colocar um reactor de calcio, se o aquario realmente necessita de um, ou será mero capricho, porque está na moda?
> 3- ... fazendo contas ao investimento que irás fazer com todo o material necessário, que nao é nada pouco e infelizmente as modas e a especulaçao leva nos a comprar material carissimo, pois ter só por ter e para se dizer que se tem, quando ele nao faz a sua função, aconselho te vivamente alem de kalk, ires vigiando valores e adiconares mediante as necessidades os tais pozinhos que o nuno acima referiu, nomeadamente bio calcio, tendo em atençao a sua dosagem a fim de evitar bloom de algas e consequente destabilização do teu aquario.


Acho muito importante este ponto que o Paulo referiu. Pelo que sei tu até nem tens o aquário com muitos corais por isso não estejas a investir já tanto dinheiro em algo que é dispensável nesta fase. Compra-o quando não conseguires compensar os consumos do teu aquário (se é que alguma vez não consigas). Refiro só que a adição de kalk deve ser feita cuidadosamente pois pode vir a dar grandes problemas num sistema pequeno.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno

Corais? Apenas 1 Zoanthus que já andou na guerra...
Mas o meu desejo de investir e de ter um aquário de sucesso é muito.
Sei que as medidas do meu aquário não permitem grande ambição no que diz respeito ao Layout... mas neste momento gosto muito da disposição da rocha... que não passa de rocha...
Desde que abri este tópico, que as minhas ideias passam por uma optimização de processos e criação de automatismos.

A vida profissional (por vezes passo 1 a 2 semanas fora de casa) e familiar (1 pequenino com 2.5 anos e uma pequenina grande - a minha esposa) a isso obrigam.

O reactor de cálcio vai ao encontro desse pensamento. Automatizar a reposição de cálcio sem grande intervenção humana, até porque medir o cálcio é das coisas que mais me chateia! devido ao grau de imprecisão dos mesmos! Aliás, eu tenho 1 problemas com os testes... sou tendencioso :SbSourire2:  ... e aponto a indefinição dos mesmos no sentido que mais me interessa... :yb665:  
Um dia que os testes sejam todos eles electrónicos, ficarei mais descansado! :SbSourire2:  

Agora uma coisa é certa. Aquando da aquisição dos corais, serei cuidadoso. O meu fornecedor de corais já está escolhido! E penso que bem escolhido... lá para Setembro/Outubro vou recomeçar a sério!

Entretanto, brevemente irei recuperar fotos daquilo que foi o meu aquário em tempos e que erros acumulados levaram ao colapso. :yb620:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estava a pensar adquirir 2 ventoinhas 6x6, 5x5 ou 4x4cm para colocar no compartimento dos balastros, de modo a reduzir/eliminar o calor que por eles será libertado.
A consciência que eu tenho, é que quanto menor a ventoinha, maior será o ruído por ela efectuado. Que tipo de ventoinha, marca me aconselham?
Estava a pensar ir adquiri-las às 17h... :yb665:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já comprei as ventoinhas. São de 4.5x4.5cm de 12V. (5.80/un.)

A questão que se levanta agora é o seguinte:
Deverei rasgar a chapa de alumínio para colocar as ventoinhas directamente sobre os balastros ou por contrário, deverei rasgar a chapa ao lado dos mesmos???
Estava a pensar rasgar directamente... que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Uma ajudinha aqui ao Je ???

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Sendo ventoinhas de 12v e com essas medidas podes colocar directamente sem problemas.

Quanto ao reactor de cálcio e para essa capacidade tens muitas hipóteses.
Os reactores de cálcio da TMC parecem-me uma boa escolha e já trazem bomba de circ., conta bolhas, manometros de co2 etc.

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/v2react-calcium.asp

Eu tenho um aquacare e estou muito satisfeito, é um reactor bem mais complexo, mas de excelentes resultados

http://www.aquacare.de/produkte/kalk/e2turbo.htm


Tens tambem os reactores da deltec:
http://www.deltecusa.us/calciumreactors/pf509.php

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Obrigado Gil. 
Os balastros aquecem muito? Mais que as lâmpadas?

Adiante.
Tenho um problema de logística com as TPA's... :yb665:  

Procedimento habitual:
1. Uso um pequeno aquário de 30L para misturar o sal.
2. Uso um balde de 10L para retirar a água do aquário 30L (por gravidade)
3. Transporto o balde para a divisão da casa onde de encontra o aquário de 200L.
4. Por gravidade, retiro a água do balde para a sump (lentamente, com um tubo de ar...)
5. Volto ao ponto 2 mais 2 vezes.
6. Na última vez, a partir de um certo momento tenho que agarrar no aquário e vazar a restante quantidade de água para o balde...

Como podem verificar, é extremamente complicado e demorado. :yb620:  

Como não tenho espaço para crescer na zona abaixo do aquário, estou a pensar crescer lateralmente, onde se encontra desde sempre o depósito de reposição (balde da Tunze).
Pretendo construir um móvel ou prateleiras, para colocar o depósito de reposição mais um nano de 30L ligado ao sistema e o actual aquário para a realização das TPA's. (para quem não percebeu, são 3 objectos distintos)
A ideia seria, colocar o aquário das TPA's em altura, adquirir um sensor de nível e associá-lo à actual electroválvula juntamente com um 'T', de modo a que sempre que pretenda fazer água salgada, energizava a electroválvula e o 'T' direccionava a água para o aquário das TPA's com a quantidade de água certa em vez de ir para o depósito de reposição.

 

Como podem ver, a minha ideia passa por furar o aquário (ou caixa de plástico, lembrei-me agora enquanto escrevia... :Coradoeolhos:  ) na parte inferior, mas isto representa um obstáculo, pois tem que ser uma solução que não me prenda a água no depósito, mas que me permita executar uma descarga total...

Sugestões?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Fui às compras.
Achando que estava a complicar as coisas em demasia, fui comprar um jerrycan (18) de 35L. Tem o símbolo do prato e garfo, portanto tem tudo para ser seguro no que diz respeito as reagentes que possam passar para a água.

Tem uma torneira que me permite repor a água da TPA de forma tranquila, pois permite-me regular a reposição dos 10% de água. 



Tenho é que o furar para colocar a bomba, o aquecedor e o sal de forma fácil.

Pelo menos uma parte da minha logística de reposição de água fica resolvida.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estou a preparar o projecto nano-reef.
Amanhã vou ao carpinteiro pedir o orçamento para o móvel pequeno.



Este novo projecto vai ter como base:
- O actual aquário de ~30L onde fazia as TPA's
- Calha DIY 2x18W PC
- Circulação será feita por 2 derivações do SCWD que alimenta o aquário principal
- Aplicação de 2 spray-bar (já as tenho, pois apliquei no início do sistema) para melhor circulação 

Este nano, não passará disso mesmo e não o confundam com um refúgio.
Um nano que irá usufruir das potencialidades (estabilidade, escumação, reposição de água, kalk...) do sistema, mas a nível de corais e peixes será tratado como tal. :SbOk:  

Terá eventualmente: 
- 2 ocellaris
- Corais moles
- Rocha viva que irá ser 'desviada' do aquário principal
- Areão

No areão é que reside a minha grande dúvida.
Na minha sump tenho 2 cubos com areia. Cada um dos quais tem cerca de 11cm de altura. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7095
Vou ter que retirar um dos cubos, pois o BM200 DIY apenas cabe nesse compartimento da sump.
*Estava a pensar usar esse areão para colocar neste aquário... mas se calhar é arriscado mexer muito nesta mini-dsb???*

Acho que me vou apaixonar por este nano! :SbSourire2:  
Que acham deste 'sub-projecto'?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Como sabem, estou a planear um nano.
Ainda não sei se será 50x25x30 ou 50x35x30... depende se aproveito um aquário que tenho disponível neste momento ou se mando fazer outro.

Agradeço a vossa ajuda para me disponibilizarem links fotos de nanos entre os 30-40L.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Bom dia Pedro, poderás ver aqui alguns:

http://www.nano-reef.com/

Nuno

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Espectáculo!

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Para desejar a todos os que ainda não foram de férias e que irão nos próximos dias,
umas boas férias para mim é o que eu desejo!  :SbOk:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Para desejar a todos os que ainda não foram de férias e que irão nos próximos dias,
> umas boas férias para mim é o que eu desejo!  
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Igualmenye e obrigado  :yb624:  
Ja la vao 15 dias e inda falta me uma semana.
Façam filhos que é bom temos 20 dias de ferias mais as normais da num total de 50 dias de ferias num ano.  :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Chegou ao fim a 1º fase das férias (praia) segue-se agora 1 semana de campo e com acesso gratuito à net!

No entanto hoje é dia de estar em casa.

Ontem quando cheguei a casa, reparei que tenho uma rocha 'perfurada'... :yb665:  
Imaginem que fizeram um furo numa tábua de madeira, todo o material retirado fica em redor do furo, tipo um pó fino. Pois é exactamente essa imagem que tenho nessa rocha... e lá no meio tenho um 'braço vertical' com cerca de 10mm de comprimento. *Fazem ideia do que seja???*

Relativamente ao pseudo-nano, não vou colocar areia, pelo menos na forma convencional.
As 2 semanas que passei em Altura, deu para diariamente apanhar conchas obedecendo a alguns critérios.
Neste momento tenho um saco cheio de conchas.
A ideia passa por colocar conchas onde deveria estar areia.

Logo aqui saltam à vista algumas questões.
Lixo! o velho problema de acumulação de detritos.

Tenho uma forma de evitar isso. (penso)
A base do meu puzzle de conchas, será uma placa de 'egg crate'.
Irei colocar numa 1º linha, conchas grandes com a parte convexa para baixo, devidamente agrupadas e coladas à 'egg crate'.
Numa 2º linha (nível, andar...), irei colocar conchas pequenas com a parte convexa (interior da concha) para cima, ficando assim concavas.
Estas pequenas conchas irão ficar coladas (super cola 3 - Loctite) entre as conchas maiores, de modo a 'tapar' os buracos existentes.
Concerteza que irão ficar alguns pequenos buracos. E aqui poderá entrar então a areia! a funcionar de tampão aos detritos. Colocar uma pequena camada de areia antes de colocar a 'egg crate' no aquário.

Caso esta ideia funcione:
- os detritos irão ficar depositados nas conchas, sendo assim facilmente aspirados
- o reflexo luminoso vindo do fundo do aquário será espectacular
- adição de cálcio por 'erosão' das conchas?


Que acham desta ideia??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos




> Ontem quando cheguei a casa, reparei que tenho uma rocha 'perfurada'... 
> Imaginem que fizeram um furo numa tábua de madeira, todo o material retirado fica em redor do furo, tipo um pó fino. Pois é exactamente essa imagem que tenho nessa rocha... e lá no meio tenho um 'braço vertical' com cerca de 10mm de comprimento. Fazem ideia do que seja???


Podem ver aqui mais desenvolvimentos.

Relativamente a:



> A base do meu puzzle de conchas, será uma placa de 'egg crate'.
> Irei colocar numa 1º linha, conchas grandes com a parte convexa para baixo, devidamente agrupadas e coladas à 'egg crate'.
> Numa 2º linha (nível, andar...), irei colocar conchas pequenas com a parte convexa (interior da concha) para cima, ficando assim concavas.
> Estas pequenas conchas irão ficar coladas (super cola 3 - Loctite) entre as conchas maiores, de modo a 'tapar' os buracos existentes.


Seguem fotos.





Que acham desta ideia??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho estado a reflectir sobre quais as consequências de colocar o substrato com as conchas.
Penso que com o tempo poderá ficar verde (caso tenho muitos nitritos/nitratos) ou vermelho devido à alga coralina... estarei certo?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AndreCardoso

> Boa tarde
> 
> Tenho estado a reflectir sobre quais as consequências de colocar o substrato com as conchas.
> Penso que com o tempo poderá ficar verde (caso tenho muitos nitritos/nitratos) ou vermelho devido à alga coralina... estarei certo?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Acho que é capaz de ficar coberta de coralina!
Bom tópico by the way ! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Estou a proceder à elaboração de uma mapa para planificar a aquisição de equipamentos e fiquei assustado...

Medidor TDS Aquatissot - 42€
Refractometro Sybon - 55€
Ozonizador Sander 50 - 175€

Controlador ORP/PH Aquatissot - 220€
Bombas peristálticas TEC III Grotech - 410€

Refrigerador HAILEA HC-250A - 300€


Alguém conhece outro medidor/controlador ORP/PH mais acessível? Qualquer controlador dá para trabalhar com um ozonizador?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Na sequência do artigo  Leitos de Areia Profundos / Deep Sand Beds venho aqui publicar fotos do meu vidro frontal e do substrato de 3cm com 3 anos de vida, dos quais 2 sem adição de peixes e qualquer comida.

*Vidro frontal*







*Substrato*




Ainda assim, as fotos não reflectem a qualidade da bicharada, pois não fotografei algumas estrelas-do-mar que se vão espalhando pela RV e vidros, bem como todos os 'pontinhos brancos' (caracóis???) que vão inundando os vidros, 'pulgas'...

Considero a minha equipa de limpeza, um luxo!

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> 
> Alguém conhece outro medidor/controlador ORP/PH mais acessível? Qualquer controlador dá para trabalhar com um ozonizador?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Sem querer levantar guerra de lojas.... eu comprei o meu na SeaHorseShop mais barato:

http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/in...?cPath=177_216

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estava à espera que balanceados pelo artigo "Leitos de Areia Profundos/Deep Sand Beds" comentassem a fauna e a meia-fauna do meu aquário...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Foi preciso vir para Braga e percorrer 380Km para ter tempo para executar (montar e colar) o substrato para o fututo 'pseudo-nanoreef'.
3.5h foi o tempo que demorei para colar todas as conchas Super-Cola 3.
Na parte inferior desta placa, irei colocar 1cm de areão.
Todos os 'buracos' que a placa tenha, serão preenchido com areão, usando uma colher de chá.

Junto seguem as fotografias.











Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Aproximadamente 48h depois da colagem, ganhei coragem para colocar a placa de eggcrate na vertical!

Ganda maluco! :Coradoeolhos:  






Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Parabéns Pedro por a tua mudança radical que fizeste no aquário...agora sim tá ficando um aquário a sério, agora é não se desleixar e terás aí um verdadeiro aqua...força.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem fotos da 'casa' (pseudo-minireef 50x35x30) do substrato com o qual andei a brincar...
O móvel está encomendado. Falta furar o aquário...







Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boa tarde
> 
> Estava à espera que balanceados pelo artigo "Leitos de Areia Profundos/Deep Sand Beds" comentassem a fauna e a meia-fauna do meu aquário...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro.

O teu projecto é inovador e deve ser incentivado por isso, corra bem ou mal iremos tirar sempre algo de bom, o conhecimento.

A microfauna é algo muito valioso na saude de um aquario, é sem sombra de duvidas muito mais importante que a equipa de limpeza habitual constituida por nassários, ermitas, turbans snails, cerithes, etc, esta não deve ser menosprezanda e deve também fazer parte do aquario mas apenas para casos mais graves tais como a morte de um peixe ou o cumulo de alguma comida.

A microfauna é de longe mais importante no aquario que a habitual equipa de limpeza, um aquario com bastante microfauna é um aquario mais saudavel e limpo, estes pequenos seres chegam a todos os cantos e recantos do aquario realizando um papel fundamental na reciclagem da materia organica depositada no substracto para os niveis superiores.

Uma das melhores formas de preservar a microfauna é criar um espaço onde esta se possa desenvolver tal como um refugio ou criando abrigos à semelhança do que te encontras a fazer, mas o mais importante na sua preservação é não colocar qualquer tipo predador ou seja todos os wrass estão englobados nesta lista, estes pequenos demonios chegam a revolver pedras e areia em busca de microfauna, são exelentes consumidores de planarias e nudibranqueos mas devem ser adicionados no aquario apenas  e durante o tempo que durar a praga e devem ser retirados logo a seguir.

Tenho algumas duvidas em relação ao teu desenho tal como a desnitrificação, estás a pensar fazer um refugio com macroalgas ou TPAs super regulares? Caso não o faças irás ter um constante cumulo de fosfatos e nitratos.

Outra sugestão é promoveres a circulação e oxigenação do substracto, desta forma aumentas a oxidação da matéria organica tal como o metabolismos das bacterias. e microfauna que a consomem.

Tenta colocar todas conchas para baixo, assim evitas depositos de matéria organica precipitada.

Estás a pensar colocar algum peixe?

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Vítor

Obrigado pelo teu comentário.
Considero que tenho uma excelente micro-fauna, pois algum tempo das luzes estarem apagadas, minhocas vindas do substrato não me faltam.
O Strombus encarrega-se do resto! É um ser que recomendo vivamente, pois varre o susbtrato por completo!




> Tenho algumas duvidas em relação ao teu desenho tal como a desnitrificação, estás a pensar fazer um refugio com macroalgas ou TPAs super regulares? Caso não o faças irás ter um constante cumulo de fosfatos e nitratos.


Vítor, este minireef vai estar ligado ao sistema actual - aquário 200L, 30Kg de RV, areão 3cm, sump 70~80L com mini-refúgio com Chaetomorpha...
Este aquário vai ser criado por achar que o meu filho vai achar piada, pois vai ser mais fácil de o 'ornamentar' em tempo útil de que o aquário principal...
Apesar de estar ao sistema, terá 'ornamentação' típica de um pequeno nano - corais moles, pequenas macro-algas, 1 peixito (Ocellaris para nós, Nemo para o meu filho... :Smile: ), 1 camarão...

Lembrei-me das conchas por diversos motivos.
O aquário será fácil de limpar a nível de detritos, pois com uma TPA local (água retirada deste aquário, por consequência ao sistema) estes serão facilmemte aspirados.
Pretende ser eventualmente uma variante ao BB (Bare Bottom).
Não pretendo adicionar nassários, cerithes...
Verificar qual a cor que as conchas irão assumir.
Verificar se com o tempo, as conchas se vão desfazendo e libertar cálcio para o sistema.

Algumas conchas foram colocadas para cima de forma propositada, para não fugir muito àquilo que vemos numa concentração de conchas em qualquer praia.

A RV a colocar neste aquário, será retirada do aquário principal, por forma a aliviar este.
Será também uma forma de colonização deste aquário.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Procuro quem me ofereça/venda conchas da praia.
As que apanhei nas férias são insuficientes para o meu projecto... 

Agradeço a vossa colaboração

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia!

Ninguém tem conchas em casa??

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estou a pensar usar 3x18W PC no meu mini-reef de 50x25x30 (CxLxH).
Estava a pensar que uma delas fosse actinica, ou seja, ficaria com 36W de luz branca.
Acham que é suficiente?

Eu penso que sim...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá amigo Ferrer

Na minha humilde opinião penso que ficava melhor servido com 3x24w.
O ùnico hobice è que as luminárias para esses ws têm 61cm,o que pelas contas há um excedente de 5,5cm para cada lado...ainda assim eu considerava essa ipotese,visto por essa mesma razão ficar sem anglos mortos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Estamos a falar de um aquário com cerca de 30L, que tem na totalidade, apenas 25cm de altura.
Portanto, com 3x18W PC, teria acima da regra 1L/1W.

Com 3x24W T5, estaria bem acima da mesma regra.

Mais, tenho 2 reflectores Lumenarc DIY (que ninguém me compra...). Estou a ponderar colocar as 3 lâmpadas lá dentro e testar o grau de reflexão.
O reflector é de 32x32cm e penso que consigo colocar lá dentro 3 lâmpadas de 18W PC.

Eu falo em 'PC' porquê? 
Porque tinha uma calha Lifetech, vendia-a (apenas a estrutura) mas fiquei com um balastro 2x18W.
As lâmpadas apesar de terem 3 anos de uso, ainda funcionam. (claro que têm que ser trocadas, mas experimentar, serve)
Assim sendo poupava algum dinheiro em material eléctrico.

Que acham? Da ideia das lâmpadas dentro do Lumenarc??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

A ideia é boa, mas não irá ficar um inestético?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Julgo que essa ideia poderá funcionar! Eu por exemplo coloquei 2x150W (HQI) dentro de um reflector e funciona muito bem!

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estou a converter o meu reflector Lumenarc DIY para 3 x 18W PC.
Executei mais 4 furos no reflector de modo a ter '2 estendais' (com corrente daquela que se usa nas tampas dos lavatórios, banheiras...)
'Um estendal' será onde ficam suportados os casquinhos e o outros onde as lâmpadas ficam assentes (substituindo assim os tradicionais elásticos deste tipo de iluminação).

Deparei-me com um problema, pois julgava eu que conseguia fazer nós nesta corrente, mas ou é falta de jeito ou aquilo não dá mesmo...

Amanhã vou ter que ver se arranjo umas peças de modo a trancar os 'estendais'...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Pedro...

Não é falta de jeito, aquilo não dá mesmo! Uma coisa que te queria chamar a atenção é que apesar dessa corrente não enferrujar com água doce, com salgada enferruja, por isso cuidado! Eu no teu lugar optaria por corrente de inox!!

Abraços e boa continuação!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José

Não me digas uma coisa dessas, que gastei 7 naquilo...
Ora bolas... foi precisamente por ter visto que usavas essas correntes para suportar os teus Lumenarc que me lembrei...

Obrigado pela atenção
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Inicialmente não terás problemas mas controla bem isso!

Eu realmente como dizes uso essa corrente, no entanto já substituí parte dela por corrente de inox, pois existia parte que estava a oxidar!

Controla isso e se não tiveres muitos salpicos pode ser que demore algum tempo a oxidar!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem lembrei-me que tinha cabo de aço na arrecadação (para arranjar um estendal).
Agora, precisava de peças para esticar e apertar o cabo às paredes do reflector.

Que sugerem?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje de manhã fui ao dep. elécrico da minha empresa. 
Falei com o Sr. Óscar (65 anos e a minha bengala nesta coisas invisíveis da electricidade) e expliquei-lhe o que precisava para realizar as TPA's automáticas, seguindo a ideia do Bruno Quinzico. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=15813
Neste momento está a preparar o material para me fazer as 1as ligações a nível de relés 220V!
Yuppie!

Elem 'andem' aí!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom

Acho que me iludi um pouco :yb624:  ... afinal fez-me apenas o esquema eléctrico, pois não temos relés 220V na empresa... 24V temos com fartura :SbSourire2:  ...

De qualquer das formas, fica aqui a nota de que me vou começar a mexer de modo a implantar o sistema ASAP. Com 2 garrafões... visto estar um pouco longe do esgoto... enfim, como alguém dizia: "É o cácá"... tradução: "é o que temos, é que há cá..." e as coisas têm que rolar.

Qualquer dia meto um LOGO! Com tantos relógios juntos, quase que compensa.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem fiz um teste à futura iluminação do mini-reef.

*Descrição*:
Reflector Lumenarc DIY 32x32cm
2 lâmpadas 'JEBO' 18W PC com 3 anos de uso (10000k) :yb665:  
Balastro de calha Lifetech 2x18W
Aquário 100x40x50cm (CxLxH)

Relativamente ao 'estendal', resolvi com cerra-cabos para travão de bicicleta!








Gostei do que vi. 
Acho mesmo extraordinário a capacidade de reflexão!
Estou a ponderar, visto ter mais 2 suportes, adquirir mais um balastro 2x18W para ter 50/50 (brancas 2x18W/actinicas 2x18W). 
Que acham?

(...)




> O projecto do escumador está-se a encaminhar, pois já procedi à requisição de todas as peças em acrílico a um amigo do meu pai, que trabalha em acrílicos e que não se importa de me arranjar o material que necessito, pois arranja tudo lá pelos restos...


Coloquei este texto no dia 09/07/2008.  :Icon Cry:  

Ontem telefonou-me o meu pai para dizer que já tinha as peças todas, mas que o individuo dos acrílicos lhe comentou que as peças estavam COLADAS! :EEK!:  
Bom...

O meu pai diz que ainda não abriu o escumador, pois está embrulhado em película aderente...
Eu logo vou ver... as instruções era para não haver colagens, pois ainda me falta executar os furos de quebra das bolhas...
Eu nem quero imaginar se aquilo estiver tudo colado...

Estou à espera de ter o BM200/DOC DIY pronto de modo a colocar peixes, e cumprindo assim o sonho de ter um escumador de superfície e outro de fundo...

E eu continuo sem saber rezar... :yb663:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Na sequência do meu post anterior...

Alguém conhece estas lâmpadas da Interpet? (http://www.interpet.co.uk/)

Interpet Beauty Light Plus T5 Compact http://www.aquaristic.net/interpet-b...ct.html?lang=1
Brighten the red, blue, yellow and green colors for fishes and plants in the tropical aquarium.

Interpet Triplus T5 power compact http://www.aquaristic.net/interpet-t...ct.html?lang=1
Promotes freshwater plant and marine coral growth

Terão as características para o mini-reef?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tal como previa, o escumador veio todo ele colado...
Todinho... uma peça única...



Faz pena porque a nível de trabalho, nota-se que o indivíduo teve brio.
O meu pai já falou com o senhor. Visto que é impossível descolar, vai tentar serrar algumas das peças que indiquei e ganhar as medidas dentro do possível, caso contrário faz-me outro!

As instruções era não colar nada, pois tendo em conta os custos (matéria-prima e mão-de-obra) que o sr. não ia cobrar, eu faria os furos de quebra das bolhas e as colagens para não ser abusador.

Fiquei igualmente abismado com a dimensão do bicho!
Apesar de o ter desenhado e cotado, ao vivo, o que posso dizer é que é um canhão!!!

Agora para ter uma ideia da capacidade de fazer bolhas, o copo do BM200/DOC DIY, fica 2cm acima do actual copo do meu escumador Tunze de superfície que a nível de área de escumação anda à volta dos 9cm (9 cm de linha de água).
Realmente, a capacidade do novo escumador de fazer bolhas deve ser fenomenal!

Agora resta aguardar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Bom... parece que o sr. dos acrílicos vai-me fazer peças novas para o BM200/DOC DIY... :Admirado:  

Que grande prejuízo... para ele...
As colagens estavam 5*****

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Decidadamente vou implantar o sistema de TPA's automática.

Para tal terei que:

1.
O depósito de água doce que actualmente se encontra junto ao aquário, terei que o colocar no WC, junto à osmose.
Terei que passar mais 4 fios pela parede. 2 são para actuar a electroválvula de enchimento do depósito e outros 2 para actuar a bomba (vêm do osmoregulador).
Isto para não perder a actual segurança da boia de autoclismo e para não ter que colocar a electroválvula em funcionamento 'n' vezes ao dia.
Assim até fica mais estético...

2. 
Terei que comprar 3 relés 12V - 31.5€
Dois relés para trabalharem com as boias de nivel (nível max. e min. da TPA)
A TPA será sequencial. Ou seja, vaza e enche de imediato. Para finalizar o processo vou usar terceiro relé accionado pela boia de nivel max. para desactivar o sistema.

3. Relógios para TPA já os tenho de outros projectos

4. Transformador de 12V também já o tenho de outros projectos

5. Comprar 2 electroválvulas 2/2 e 4 acessórios rápidos de 1/8" e 2 ou 3 'T'(40% a 50% de desconto, pois vou adquirir pela empresa)

6. Eventualmente alargar o furo que atravessa a parede, devido ao crescente número de fios eléctricos (12V), pois a instalação de 220V que alimenta o sistema, encontra-se junto ao aquário.

7. Fazer mais um furo no tubo de descarga (água suja TPA) do lavatório, ao lado do furo de descarga da osmose.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Electroválvulas e acessórios encomendados.
Amanhã já tenho este material.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rubens Rabello

Ola amigo, de uma olhada nesse projeto de osmoregulador, talves possa lhe ajudar...

http://213.97.130.124/osmo1/Osmo1.htm

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Rubens!

Mas o que me assusta mais no meio disto tudo (no meu projecto) é que o tubo é o mesmo...

Funcionamento ciclo diário:
Tubo osmose injecta água doce no sistema pelo tubo de 1/8" (tubo D6mm, d4mm)
Pelo mesmo tubo sai água salgada suja
Pelo mesmo tubo entra água salgada limpa

Tubo osmose injecta água doce no sistema pelo tubo
(...)

Acontece que a primeira água de osmose, não injecta água doce no sistema, mas sim, restos de água salgada limpa.
Será que vou ter variações de salinidade significativas até que comece a sair novamente água doce?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AndreCardoso

Queremos fotografias disso montado  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem à noite estive a refazer o esquema eléctrico do sistema automático TPA.

Vai ser mais complexo que a ideia inicial...

Não me agrada a ideia de passar água limpa por um tubo sujo... ou seja, vou desistir da ideia... inicial!

Vou perder a cabeça e vou passar entre WC e a fishroom, no total 3 tubos de 6mm (presentemente existe um).

Vou ter 3 relógios (1 existe presentemente) a alimentar um transformador 12V DC (existe presentemente) que irá manipular através de relés o seguinte:
Tanque com água de osmose (já controla presentemente)
Retirada de água salgada aquário
Colocação de água nova no aquário

A este sistema vou ligar mais um interruptor que em conjunto com uma quarta boia, me vai fazer água de osmose para um tanque, cujo nível de água irá ser controlado por esta mesma boia.
Depois é só adicionar sal e colocá-la no tanque de TPA limpa.

Sendo assim, vou necessitar de 4 relés 220V, para:
Controlar bóia/bomba para retirar água salgada
Controlar bóia/bomba para colocar água salgada
Controlar bóia/electroválvula para reposição água doce no sistema
Controlar bóia/electroválvula para realização de água salgada

As electroválvulas encomendadas irão servir para orientar a água de osmose para:
Tanque reposição água doce
Tanque para fazer água salgada

Pode parecer confuso, mas para mim tornou-se clarinho como água!
Vai dar trabalho, mas vai ficar lindo e... automático!

Resolvo assim uma das questões mais complicadas na gestão de um aquário. Até que enfim...
Para mim uma TPA era uma doença.

Vejam:
Tirar 3 baldes de 10L de água do aquário.
Infinitas idas e voltas ao WC
Encher 3 baldes de água salgada nova por gravidade, proveniente de um aquário (o novo mini-reef) de 30L.
Infinitas idas e voltas ao WC.
Pingos no chão
Inundações
Diferentes nives de água salgada sempre que fazia um TPA...

Ufa!

Decidamente vou investir neste processo! Só depois vou olhar para dentro do aqua (corais, peixes...)

Mais, a bomba de retirada de água vai ficar dentro de um cubo em acrilíco (usado hoje como mini-refúgio, mas vai ter que sair do lugar devido ao BM200/DOC DIY), pois assim consigo via bomba, retirar aquela poeira que normalmente fica depositada no fundo da sump. Pelo menos na minha fica...

Como sempre fiz, este processo será documentado por fotos e por esquemas.
Espero ajudar um terceiro a ser mais feliz.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este fim-de-semana dei início aos trabalhos para a execução das TPA's automáticas.











*Investimento já efectuado*

*AKI*
União 'L' 4,6mm - 3.77€ (traz 10 un.)
15m Tubo distribuidor 4,6mm - 5.85€

*SOELECTRONICA*
4 Avisadores 6mm 220V Verde - 4.80€
2 Relés com base 12VDC - 21€

*IsoAR*
2 Electroválvulas 2/2 1/8 CEME 12VDc 
Acess. Dir. M. Cilin. 6/4 1/8
45.88€

*Bubbles-Shop*
3 Boias nivel
2 Bombas Tunze 9V
58€ (à espera do material)

*TOTAL: 139.3€*

Este mês já ultrapassei o meu 'plafond', de modo que há ainda 4 relés 220V e um ou outro relógio por adquirir, bem como fio eléctrico.
O projecto será finalizado no início do próximo mês.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Devo estar a fazer alguma barbaridade... :Admirado:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Após alguns dias de ausência do país, cá estou eu!

Junto seguem os esquemas eléctricos para as TPA's.
Espero que gostem e que compreendam.









Entretanto já recebi as bóias e as bombas da Tunze.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Bom... parece que o sr. dos acrílicos vai-me fazer peças novas para o BM200/DOC DIY...
> 
> Que grande prejuízo... para ele...
> As colagens estavam 5*****


Afinal o sr. conseguiu descolar as peças recorrendo a algum calor.
Já tenho o escumador em minha posse.

Agora 1 questão acerca BM200 ou BM250.
Alguém me pode elucidar qual o diâmetro dos furos da bolacha de quebra de bolhas? E quantos furos são sensivelmente?

Para fazer o silenciador, estava a pensar recorrer a uma embalagem de um rolo fotográfico. Que acham?

Obrigado pela vossa colaboração
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Agora 1 questão acerca BM200 ou BM250.
> Alguém me pode elucidar qual o diâmetro dos furos da bolacha de quebra de bolhas? E quantos furos são sensivelmente?


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


LOLOL nao tens de que.

Olha nao te podendo ajudar muito porque nao sei, tens este topico (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10302) do Pedro Vicente que tem uma replica do 250 mas ligeiramente maior, podes ou contar os furos nas fotos ou manda lhe uma MP a perguntar.  :SbOk2:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Thanks any way.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde
> 
> Thanks any way.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


You welcome.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O meu filho (quase 3 anos) partiu o pulso durante a semana...
Tem o braço esquerdo engessado até acima...

Se o tempo disponível já não era muito, então agora...
Ficou a com a minha cama e com a minha esposa...

Vou estar 4-5 semanas a dormir sozinho!

Bom, adiante.
Não tem dado para fazer o que queria, por exemplo, esticar fios para o projecto das TPA's, colocar as ventoinhas na calha DIY, furar a bolacha do BM 200 DIY...
Enfim, mas tem dado para reflectir sobre o projecto das TPA's.

Tendo em conta, que fará toda a gestão de água doce e água salgada para o aqua, decidir chamá-lo de *COADAS* - *C*entro *O*peracional de *Á*gua *D*oce e *Á*gua *S*algada.

Que acham?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Bom nome.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Olha nao te podendo ajudar muito porque nao sei, tens este topico (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10302) do Pedro Vicente que tem uma replica do 250 mas ligeiramente maior, podes ou contar os furos nas fotos ou manda lhe uma MP a perguntar.


Por sugestão do Anthony, enviei uma MP ao Pedro Vicente.
Quero agradecer publicamente ao Pedro Vicente o detalhe com que me respondeu à minha questão.

Para quem não sabe, os furos que o Pedro fez são de 8mm.

(...)

Relativamente ao projecto COADAS, estou a estudar qual a melhor caixa para executar o quadro eléctrico.
Estou a ponderar esta (400x300x170)

Têm que caber 4 relógios (~120x70mm), 1 transformador, 4 relés 220V (~85x20mm), 4 relés 12V (~85x20mm) e mais uns quantos bornes. A tomada 220V + relógio + ficha, dá cerca de 150mm de profundidade.

Ficará assim:
Fila 1:
Relógio1 (70mm) + Relógio2 (70mm) + Relógio3 (70mm) = Larg. ~210mm 
Fila 2:
Relógio4 (70mm) + Tranformador 12V (70mm) + bornes
Fila 3:
Relés 12V + Relés 220V

Altura=~350mm

Mais o espaço para a calha DIN, mais a calha de protecção cabos...deve ser à conta.

A caixa terá 4 leds (já adquiridos) para identificação da operação em curso.
Na parte lateral da caixa, irei colocar 2 tomadas Chuk?? (com tampa) para ligar o aquecedor e bomba para elaboração de água salgada.

O projecto deverá estar concluído até ao dia 31 de Dezembro de 2008, pois da forma como as coisas estão, apenas conseguirei finalizar na semana de férias do natal.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Independentemente do prazo para finalização desta recuperação (é sub-projectos uns atrás dos outros  :Smile: ), é de facto um tópico exemplar em força de vontade, dedicação e vontade de ajudar o próximo, acho que é a formula de sucesso para teres um grande aquário.

Obrigado também pelas excelentes explicações detalhadas e indicação de preços e locais para adquirir componentes, são uma mais valia para o fórum!

Só a ideia das conchas não foi do meu agrado  :Olá:  mas são gostos.

O maior dos sucessos para o teu projecto

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Gil pelos teus comentários.

Entretando ontem fui à Varisensor em Pero Pinheiro - Sintra e fiquei a saber que este meu projecto ainda fica carote.

Vejam:
Caixa de plástico 380x300x180 ~32/un x1
Relé 220V ~8/un x4
Relé 12V ~4/un x3
Bases de relé ~5/un x7

Fica à volta de uns 110... está bem que neste valor vou ter um desconto de 35% visto que vou comprar pela empresa, mas ainda assim...

Já agora:
Calha DIN - 1.75/m
Calha técnica - 2.96/m 

O indivíduo (sr. Amaral) após saber qual era a ideia, comentou que o ideal, de forma a ter uma caixa mais pequena, era comprar relógios DIN. (industriais)
Nestas coisas, temos que ter um pouco de bom senso.

Claro que se pudesse, não hesitava e colocava tudo DIN e fica tudo 5*****.
Mas quando me dizem que um relógio DIN, semanal, com reserva (memória em caso de falha de luz), custa cerca de 100 e que um diário, com reserva, custa cerca de 45... meus amigos... quando um relógio daqueles domésticos me custa 10-15...
Sendo assim, acho que encontrei um meio termo. 
Funcional e caro quanto baste.

Entretanto assim que puder, irei colocar os desenhos devidamente cotados do meu escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Meus amigos.
Vou desistir!

Não não é do aquário.
Vou desistir de usar relés e mais relés e mais temporizadores e cablagens para aqui e para ali.
Pelos custos, mais vale comprar um automato.
Assim, ainda fica mais versátil e o projecto mais compacto.

Vou usar um LOGO! da Siemens.
LOGO.pdf

Que até me parece que vai ser oferecido (é velhote, mas serve) pelo meu amigo Rómulo Duarte - RD Automação. www.rdautomacao.com

Logo dou mais notícias.
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Tenho seguido atentamente este teu projecto. Podes-me enviar por MP onde é que compaste as válvulas solenóides e o seu custo aproximado?

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Ricardo

Podes ver aqui no tópico #226.

//[ETOPI] (www.etopi.pt)
1 Electroválvula 2/2" NF 1/8" FF 4W - 20.38 (marca CEME)
1 Ficha pequena 12V- 3.20
2 Acessório rápido dto. M 6/4 1/8" - 3.82
+ 21% IVA = 33.15 (preço tabela)

E aqui no tópico #384

//[IsoAR] ( junto ao MARL http://www.pai.pt/detailssearch.ds?d...1179_9999_8__1)
2 Electroválvulas 2/2 1/8 12VDc (marca CEME, as fichas 12V já vêm incluídas)
4 Acess. Dir. M. Cilin. 6/4 1/8
45.88 (comprado pela empresa, valor já com 40% desconto incluído)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Gostava de vos dar a conhecer este link.
Escumador Xtreme MSX Series

Acho que está muito bem conseguido.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem as fotos do meu escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY
Abaixo segue uma questão à qual agradeço a vossa colaboração.

*
Preparação da furação (furos diam 4mm)*


*Furação concluída*


*Disco Tunze*
Tenho 1 a mais para venda.


*Colocação disco*


*Escumador com copo mas ainda sem tampa*


*Escumador ainda sem base colada*


Entretanto já comecei a colocar as diversas peças em PVC e deixo aqui uma questão.
*Qual a altura aconselhada para a colocação do 'T' para saída de água.*
A minha sump, actualmente tem 28cm de água. Será exegerado? Acho que li em qualquer sítio que o ideal para este escumador seria 17cm? Alguém me pode confirmar sff?

_Editado_
Aqui, após a colocação deste post, encontrei que o ideal seria 25cm...
Alguém me consegue confirmar?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tal como prometido, junto seguem os desenhos para a construção do BM200/DOC DIY.

*Cotagem*


*Identificação das peças*


*Desenhos peças*






Entretanto já comecei a colocar as diversas peças em PVC e deixo aqui uma questão.
*Qual a altura aconselhada para a colocação do 'T' para saída de água.*
A minha sump, actualmente tem 28cm de água. Será exegerado? Acho que li em qualquer sítio que o ideal para este escumador seria 17cm? Alguém me pode confirmar sff?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto segue disposição de bombas e tubagens.





Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

na última foto, porque não viraste o joelho para o lado? Assim promovias um movimento circular da espuma...assim, parece-me que vai bater no fundo e subir rapidamente!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia
> 
> Junto segue disposição de bombas e tubagens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas pedro isso vai tendo um muito bom especto, vamos ver isso a espumar, diz-me uma coisa como fizes te a colagem dos tudos de PVC no acrilico?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> porque não viraste o joelho para o lado?


Bruno, não virei porque pensei que fosse o melhor, mas atendendo ao teu comentário, penso que tens completa razão. O PVC ainda não está colado, sendo assim vou alterar.




> diz-me uma coisa como fizeste a colagem dos tudos de PVC no acrilico?


Anthony, ainda não os colei e há algumas que não vou colar.
No PVC do furo de descarga, ambas as peças são roscadas e a curva basta encaixar. Pelos menos, o escumador da Tunze 9400 assim é.

No PVC de entrada de água, esse sim, à partida vou colar.
O acrilico será 'trancado' entre as 2 curvas de 90º, pois tenho um tubo de diam. 32mm a uni-los. Tubo que entra justo no furo realizado no acrilico.

*Questão*
Qual a altura aconselhada para a colocação do 'T' para saída de água.
A minha sump, actualmente tem 28cm de água. Será exegerado? Acho que li em qualquer sítio que o ideal para este escumador seria 25cm? Alguém me pode confirmar sff?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Bom dia
> 
> *Questão*
> Qual a altura aconselhada para a colocação do 'T' para saída de água.
> A minha sump, actualmente tem 28cm de água. Será exegerado? Acho que li em qualquer sítio que o ideal para este escumador seria 25cm? Alguém me pode confirmar sff?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá,

No ATI, o escumador deve estar submerso entre 20 e 25cm...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Bruno pela tua resposta.

(...)

À questão que alguns membros me colocam:



> tendo em atenção o facto de que se consegue comprar cá em Portugal o referido escumador por 380 Euros, compensa do ponto de vista meramente económico construí-lo?


Eu respondo da seguinte forma:




> Comprei a bomba em Abril!!! por 110 na Bubbles-Shop.
> O Disco da tunze custou-me ~15.
> 
> Foi apenas este o dinheiro que gastei, pois o PVC não conta muito e já o tinha.
> 
> O mais importante é o acrílico e esse foi-me totalmente oferecido, mas acredito que a comprar o acrilíco não te compense muito, pois tens furações, colagens...
> 
> A questão mais importante é:
> Quanto me sai o acrilico? Tens os desenhos, tens que pedir um orçamento para ponderar.


Acredito que não compense se pensarem individualmente, mas penso que se 10 pessoas se juntarem, talvez compense.
Se pouparmos 50%, estamos a poupar! ou talvez não...

Só avancei para este projecto, pois tinha a garantia de fornecimento do acrílico de forma gratuita.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Do que posso falar é a respeito do BM 250 que o que tenho e as bombas nao tem essas curvas todas, tem um tubo de acrilico que sai do escumador e uma borracha tipo "mangueira" abraça a bomba e esse tubo de acrilico, esses tubos (sao 2 bombas) de acrilicos estao de lado para fazer uma circulaçao sempre a rodar.
A saida da agua do escumador e +/- a altura que tens no teu mas directamente, sem tubos de PVC apenas tem uma torneira em que fecha/abre para a regulaçao das bolhas.
Isto no BM 250 no 200 nao sei como é mas pelas fotos que andei vendo e +/- igual.
No meu ver acho que tirava esse PVC'S da entrada de agua e faria como o Bm 250 apenas arranjava um tubo de acrilico que desse e colava, ai problemas de fuga (que nao mesma nao era importante por tar debaixo de agua) ja nao haveria.
A saida é que ja nao sei o que te dizer.
Deixo te umas fotos do meu pa veres.




Caso precises de mais fotos diz.
Espero ter sido util  :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

Obrigado Anthony pelas tuas fotos. São bastante ilucidativas.
A forma como a água sai não é muito relevante...
Realmente a forma como a bomba do BM250 está colocada (praticamente alinhada com um dos quadrantes do tubo) faz de forma directa aquilo que o Bruno Quinzico me chamou a atenção.

Não tinha ideia que no BM250 as bombas trabalhavam ao alto. Eu acho que é melhor para o funcionamento das bombas...(escumador Tunze 9400 funciona assim, para quem não sabe, as bombas são as mesmas da ATI - PSK2500).

Relativamente ao tubos serem em acrílico ou PVC, eu pessoalmente prefiro o PVC. Considero que o contraste acrílico/PVC é interessante (o escumador Tunze 9400 é assim e não desgosto).

Anthony, seria possível tirar uma foto ao teu silenciador, referir altura vs diâmetro do mesmo?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa noite 
> 
> Obrigado Anthony pelas tuas fotos. São bastante ilucidativas.
> A forma como a água sai não é muito relevante...
> Realmente a forma como a bomba do BM250 está colocada (praticamente alinhada com um dos quadrantes do tubo) faz de forma directa aquilo que o Bruno Quinzico me chamou a atenção.
> 
> Não tinha ideia que no BM250 as bombas trabalhavam ao alto. Eu acho que é melhor para o funcionamento das bombas...(escumador Tunze 9400 funciona assim, para quem não sabe, as bombas são as mesmas da ATI - PSK2500).
> 
> Relativamente ao tubos serem em acrílico ou PVC, eu pessoalmente prefiro o PVC. Considero que o contraste acrílico/PVC é interessante (o escumador Tunze 9400 é assim e não desgosto).
> ...


Ok Pedro eu amanha meço e tiro foto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Anthony

Queria só deixar 1 nota.
Com o dinheiro que poupei ~200 é aquilo que vou gastar no COADAS.
Já encomendei o LOGO!. 108 com 35% desconto... traz automato, cabo, software, chave de fendas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Deixo aqui este link que nos mostra como fazer um bom *filtro de ar* para o escumador.

Não deixa de ser curiosa a sua aplicação... :yb624:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro

Ja medi e tirei fotos do silenciador, o diametro é de 5cm e a altura com 9cm e o buraco na tampa e de +/- 3/4mm.
Fica as fotos:




Se quiseres mais algum detalhe e so dizeres.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Anthony por esta preciosa dica.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem os desenhos, daquele que muito provavelmente será o meu último DIY  :SbOk5:  nos próximos tempos - reactor de kalk. 
Está na hora de estabilizar.  :SbSourire2:  



*Editado 22.10.2008 14:32*


A acrescentar:
Tubo D10mm d7mm, L=~490mm para veio das pás.
Fica a faltar desenhar as pás.
*Fim de edição*

Sei que nem todas as questões ficarão esclarecidas relativamente a este projecto, mas dêem tempo ao tempo.
Já tenho motor (se bem se lembram...) de 1.5/1.8 RPM e a sua colocação e isolamento está estudado.
Parafusos de plástico serão oferecidos.
Acrílico será oferecido.
Trabalho de fresagem será oferecido.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para que não acredita...

Junto seguem fotos de preparação para a construção do reactor de kalk.
No fundo, é a preparação para a tampa. Podem ver nos desenhos a peça '4'.









Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Precisava que esclarecessem um assunto.
O reactor de kalk deverá estar dentro do aquário, ou fora deste?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Pedro.

Pelo que tenho visto e lido, regra geral é utilizado fora.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Celso.

Estou a ponderar seriamente utilizar o 'bico de pato' que a minha bomba Aquaclear 901 traz (nunca usei esta peça) e aplicá-na saída de água do escumador.
A saída ficaria submersa, e a ideia seria representar o efeito de ondulação que as bombas Tunze Turbelle ou mesmo estas Aquaclear quando usadas como bombas de circulação executam.

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Quando comecei neste hobbie, mandei fazer uma sump...
Mandei sem muito conhecimento de causa...
Mas o que é certo, é que ainda hoje considero que ela foi mal concebida.



Nesta fase em que muito do meu aquário está em remodelação (parece que eternamente, atendendo à data inicial deste tópico  :yb665:  ...), penso que chegou a hora de remodelar a mesma.

Sempre tive alguma dificuldade em a limpar, e agora penso que o novo escumador vai-me obrigar a modificá-la.

Acham correcta a passagem de 3 divisórias para 2?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

Qual o proposito dessas divisorias?

O fluxo da agua eh o indicado pelas setas azuis? 

Partindo do principio que sim, o que pretendes manter na primeira divisoria? 

Porque nao esta o escumador na primeira divisoria?

Precisas mesmo de divisorias?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Filipe

As divisórias não fui eu que as fiz.
Já vieram feitas de origem aquando da minha compra do sistema na ReefDiscus.
O que é certo é que nunca gostei delas e penso que está na altura de mudar...

Na 1ª divisória não esta a pensar colocar nada, seria apenas uma divisória para quebrar as bolhas e ficar depositado algum do lixo...

Não sei o que pense...
Gostaria muito honestamente que me ajudassem neste ponto.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Filipe, como tens a tua sump?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

A minha tem 3 divisorias e ainda um reservatorio para osmose.

Na primeira divisoria eh onde recebe a agua que vem do aquario e tem o escumador.

Na segunda divisoria actualmente ta cheia de rocha viva.

Na terceira divisoria tem a bomba que faz o retorno.

O escumador puxa agua da primeira divisoria e deita na segunda.



A fazer esta sump hoje em dia talvez tivesse eliminado todas os vidros excepto o que separa a segunda da terceira divisorias a bomba de retorno.
Tinha ficado com mais espaco para por ainda mais rocha.

Nao vejo que seja necessario quebrar bolhas na agua que entra para uma divisoria onde tenha o escumador, se a agua que sai do escumador tras bolhas. Creio que para criares essas divisorias para eliminar bolhas, teria que ser no ultimo estagio da Sump, antes de chegar ah bomba de reposicao, e nao necessariamente antes. 

Nao creio que tenha um efeito practico assim colocado como exemplificas.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas pedro 

Que que pretendes fazer na sump? So queda e retorno ou refugio?

Eu na minha sump tenho logo o escumador na queda de agua, fiz uma travessa que em que o nivel da agua fica sempre no mesmo sitio ou seja faço a tpa com o escumador a trabalhar sem que o nivel naquela seccao desça.
Fica a foto mas ja bem antiga.

Depois na segunda seccao tenho algas, onda na foto esta o escumador.

Na terceira tenho rocha e a bomba de retorno, onde nessa foto estao as algas.

Mas claro estamos a falar numa sump com 150cm.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários.
Será apenas uma sump normal a tantas outras, pura e simples... penso.

Também acho que devia ter uma divisória cujo nível não descesse...

Agora outro assunto:
Tenho estado a pensar ligar o tubo de descarga do aquário, directamente ao escumador por intermédio de um 'T', entre a bomba do escumador e o próprio escumador.

Que acham?
Terei excesso de água no escumador?
Não é aconselhável? Porquê?
Bem pensar! Porquê?
Vou ter bolhas de ar grandes?



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Enquanto pensam na minha questão do post #427, deixo aqui mais uma ideia que tenciono levar para a frente.
Trata-se de como tratar a *saída de água do escumador*.
Será mais ou menos assim...



Tenho um bypass para manutenção do filtro e servirá também para um eventual excesso de caudal, pois o copo poderá não ter vazão suficiente, pois penso que andará à volta dos 800l/h de capacidade...
Servirá para colocar carvão activado e anti-fosfatos.

Que acham da ideia??

Obrigado pela vossa colaboração.
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rubens Rabello

Ola Pedro, acho que vc deveria colocar um tubo mais largo para aproveitar a queda do sump, e nesse tubo, encher de bioballs para pulverizar as bolhas maiores, assim vc aproveitaria bem mais a queda do sump...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Enquanto o meu autómato LOGO! não chega para a realização do projecto COADAS, emprestaram-me uma bancada de ensaios e é quase (ou melhor) como se já tivesse chegado!



Este autómato já é uma geração anterior (tem apenas 6 inputs/entradas), mas serve perfeitamente, pois apenas preciso de 4 inputs. (4 bóias)

Do lado esquerdo estão as entradas, representadas por disjuntores e botões.
Do lado direito estão representadas as saídas em forma de luzes.

Ou seja, simulamos assim o algoritmo por nós criado.
De forma segura e simples.

A cada input, o seu correcto tratamento é representado pelo acender de uma luz.
Caso não acenda, então é melhor rever as nossas condições de programação.

Quando vier o meu, é só transferir o programa, instalar e gozar o meu aquário de forma tranquila, duradoura e com qualidade de vida, para mim, para corais e peixes!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como sabem, estou a pensar remodelar a minha sump.
Por curiosidade pensei em pedir um orçamento para uma sump em acrílico.

Pedi a uma empresa localizada próximo da minha.

CHM ACRÍLICOS
Junto aos móveis Gaspares em Pero Pinheiro - Sintra.

Aqui ficam então os valores...
Caixa (sump) com tampa  em acrilico cristal com as medidas de 700x330x400mm 

5mm - 105,00 euros + IVA
6mm - 118,00 + iva + IVA 
8mm - 155,00 euros + IVA 
10mm - 185,00 euros + IVA 

Comparativamente ao vidro, ainda pesa um pouco na carteira...
Decidamente vou remodelar a minha actual... em vez de mandar fazer uma nova...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Bom dia
> 
> ...
> Comparativamente ao vidro, ainda pesa um pouco na carteira...
> Decidamente vou remodelar a minha actual... em vez de mandar fazer uma nova...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 
Olá Pedro!!! :Olá:   Como anda isso?

Porque não mandas fazer em vidro? O Amigo João Ramos mandou fazer a dele e pelo que sei ficou barato, na Vidromoldura!

Abraços!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José  :Olá:  

Parece que estávamos a responder ao post um do outro!...

Quanto à sump, estou a pensar rebentar com os 4 vidros que tenho a fazer de divisórias.
Mandar fazer 1 vidro com 70cm de comp. e 25cm de altura.
Assim, faria apenas 1 divisória para ganhar de forma fácil os 25cm de altura para o escumador.
A sump tem C70xL34xH40 e a divisória do escumador ficaria com C70XL22X25.

Penso que funcionaria...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite José  
> 
> Parece que estávamos a responder ao post um do outro!...
> 
> Quanto à sump, estou a pensar rebentar com os 4 vidros que tenho a fazer de divisórias.
> Mandar fazer 1 vidro com 70cm de comp. e 25cm de altura.
> Assim, faria apenas 1 divisória para ganhar de forma fácil os 25cm de altura para o escumador.
> A sump tem C70xL34xH40 e a divisória do escumador ficaria com C70XL22X25.
> 
> ...


Mesmo!

Sim acho que apenas uma divisória chega, eu também tenho apenas uma! É uma questão de optimização de espaço, quanto às bolhas chega bem para as quebrar e os detritos ficam na primeira ou na pior das hipóteses na segunda divisão!

Abraços e dá notícias!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Relativamente à sump... pedi um orçamento à VidroMoldura

Para uma sump de 700 x 340 x 400
Em vidro de 6mm
C/ divisória 
Fica em =  48,00

Fica assim bem distante dos valores se fosse feita em acrílico...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Para não estar sempre a pedir ao amigo do meu pai, para me tratar dos acrílicos, decidi pedir um orçamento a uma empresa.

Peças para fazer o 'Reactor de Kalk':

Placa acrilico cristal de 3mm com 160x160mm e com furo D150mm -> 2,50 euros/un. + IVA 
Placa acrilico cristal de 8mm com 160x160mm -> 2,10 euros/un. + IVA 
Placa acrilico cristal de 15mm com 160x160mm -> 3,95 euros/un. + IVA
Tubo em acrilico com 600x150mm de diametro -> 30,50 euros/un. + IVA 

Custo total do reactor no que diz respeito a acrílicos
*49.38€ !!!*

O  motor custou cerca de 9€... mais uma coisita ou outra... um PVC ou outro...

_Tirem as vossas ilações._

Os novos desenhos...




As peças ref.3, ref. 4 e ref. 5, serão unidas por 4 parafusos plástico M6x30, já os tenho em minha posse.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Gostaria de vos apresentar o meu mais recente projecto...
A hélice para mexer o Kalk.

Fabricada em Acrílico Cristal de 10mm espessura.
Irá ser montada a um veio de acrilico D10xd6, entretanto já adquirido, e já montado no veio do motor.







Irá ser cortada amanhã em máquina CNC de jacto de água.
Logo seguem mais novidades!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Na sequência dos últimos desenhos e fotos que tenho vindo a apresentar, venho aqui expôr o projecto 3D do meu reactor de kalk que entretanto está quase pronto.







Durante o fim de semana irei colocar a listagem de material - acrílicos (já enunciada, mas vou recapitular) e os PVC's.

Eu pessoalmente gosto muito dele e penso que esteja extremamente funcional, quer para manutenção do mesmo (ex: troca de motor), quer como para a sua alimentação (recarga) de kalk.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Isto até tem ultimamente poucas respostas...a malta fica abismada com o profissionalismo do planeamento e tem mede de opinar...
 :Wink: 

Muito bom mesmo

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Sou obrigado a concordar com o António. O planeamento tem sido a toda a prova.

Recorda-nos lá outra vez quanto tempo andaste "desleixado"?
É só para fazer uma estimativa de quanto tempo mais tenho que continuar a ser desleixado para chegar a este ponto!!!  :tutasla:  

 :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

António e Ricardo, obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
As coisas não aparecem do nada, exigem pesquisa, troca de opiniões, estudo, empenho e ideias próprias.
Sempre fiz questão de não me 'esquecer da máquina fotográfica', pois tal não faz sentido, quando somos nós a planear e a fazer. Quando não somos nós, dizemos 'como', 'quem' e 'onde' para ajudar os outros membros.

Abaixo deixo os PVC's usados no reactor de kalk.



Podem sempre consultar o que existe de PVC's em PLIMAT
e adquirir o material na Lourirega

Quero deixar um agradecimento especial às seguintes empresas e amigos:
Empresa Fernando Gil - que me tem oferecido e trabalhado todos os acrilicos (excepto do reactor para não abusar). Qualidade ímpar sem me conhecer.

Bonistone - que me tem oferecido os cortes na máquina de jacto água CNC. Obrigado Pedro Leal.

Arpial - que me ofereceu os parafusos de plástico e algumas maquinações CNC. Obrigado Paizinho.

Lourirega - no apoio inexcedível no que diz respeito a conselhos e trocas de material PVC, bem como mais recentemente aos copos filtrantes. Obrigado Fernando e Ana Cristina.

Obrigado pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Gostaria de deixar aqui mais uma preparação de trabalho, desta feita, a preparação de corte a nível de jacto de água.

As peças são os suportes dos filtros (3) e as respectivas tampas (5, das quais 2 são suplentes) e 2 hélices para o reator de kalk (1 suplente).



Entretanto, ontem descobri que vou ter que fazer uma nova sump com 80x36x40 contra a actual 70x34x40.
O novo sistema de filtragem assim me vai exigir.

Quem quiser uma sump (ref. 'Scalare') por 25, já sabe...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

trabalho fabuloso de planeamento, investigação e capacidade de passar do papel à prática! És uma inspiração para quem, como eu, se está a iniciar e que gosta de tentar fazer o máximo que consegue pelas proprias mãos quer seja por considerações económicas quer seja simplesmente porque tem gosto em fazer por si próprio!
Continua a colocar aqui as tuas ideias que, pela minha parte, são muito bem vindas!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Gostaria de partilhar convosco o meu novo sistema de filtragem.
2 copos, um para introduzir 'Carvão activado' e um outro para anti-fosfatos/anti-sílicios...


Um primeiro estudo de disposição, pois a sump não é assim tão grande quanto isso.


Mostra que terei que adquirir uma nova sump, pois a minha apenas tem 340mm... e terá que ter algo com 380mm




Diversas vistas 3D











Gostava muito que comentassem a solução que vos apresento.
Fico com a ideia que devia elevar mais os copos filtrantes.

Grato pela vossa atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Bem pensado e excelentemente planeado.
Eu retirava as torneiras. sendo que a saída mais próxima da saída do escumador era a que teria os filtros e a outra aberta livremente.

Basicamente tal e qual como está mas sem as torneiras. Sempre poupavas uns trocos.

Abraços,

----------


## Filipe Simões

Só acho que isso pode influir no regulamento/funcionamento do escumador.

Não será mais facil ter uma bomba Newjet de baixo consumo a circular a agua por esses filtros todos?

É que ao fazer a derivação até podes fazer com que estagne agua nesses dois reservatorios, e o tentar com a torneiras regular caudais vais estar a desregular o escumador, eventualmente a agua a sair pelo copo... pode ser um beco sem saida a regulação desse sistema.

Lembro-me sempre desta maxima "*LESS IS MORE*" de Mies Van Der Rohe, não significando nem mais nem menos, que a simplicidade e a clareza, conduz a um bom design.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Boas,

esta nova filtragem é um complemento à osmose?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> "Eu retirava as torneiras"


Rui, as torneiras já lá estão.
Objectivo:
Manutenção do filtro



Os líquidos são preguiçosos e têm sempre tendência a ir pelo caminho mais fácil.
Assim sendo, o caminho mais fácil é aquele que não terá as matérias filtrantes, daí ter uma segunda torneira, para controlar/obrigar/orientar a água a ir pelo caminho das matérias filtrantes.





> "Só acho que isso pode influir no regulamento/funcionamento do escumador.
> Não será mais facil ter uma bomba Newjet de baixo consumo a circular a agua por esses filtros todos?"


Filipe, pode influenciar, mas se influenciar muito, é uma questão de controlar as torneiras.
Colocar uma bomba, sim, já tive uma bomba/filtro interno (1 Eheim 22xx, penso) tive e não gostei.
Consumia 5W.
Pouca capacidade de armazenamento de matérias filtrantes.
Susceptível de filtrar água limpa (escumada) e suja (não escumada)
Com este sistema, apenas a água que de alguma forma foi escumada passará pelas matérias filtrantes.




> "Esta nova filtragem é um complemento à osmose?"


Não Rui.
É uma filtragem usual num aquário de água salgada, dentro de um aquário/sump.
A abordagem e os materiais aplicados é que diferem do usual.

Acham que a altura da saída da água interfere no funcionamento do escumador, ou apenas a água que a bomba tem em cima de si (nível 25cm) ??

Mais ideias??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Gostei da ideia.
Parabéns   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 
Por quanto fica uma ligação dessa???

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Roberto, quanto ao preço final ainda não sei.
Ainda não paguei... tenho essa facilidade, pois ainda não me foi apresentada a conta, pois ainda não fechei a requisição de material.
Mas para teres uma ideia, cada copo de filtro anda à volta dos 20€...

Seguem algumas fotos ilucidativas dos estudos que vos tenho vindo a mostrar.

*Sistema Filtragem*








*Silenciador*






*Reactor de kalk*






*3D do sistema de filtragem já com o silenciador*




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Venho por este meio pedir-vos orientações para a aquisição de Mangais.
Onde posso comprar na zona de Lisboa?

Tenciono usar +- o método de Hidroponia, como tal, tenho que começar a planear desde já.

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Esqueçam a Hidroponia! Não se assustem, eu apenas gostava de saber onde posso comprar Mangues na zona de Lisboa?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

em Lisboa não sei, mas podes mandar vir do eBay - 10 Mangues (25-30cm) custam cerca de 25, portes incluídos. Procura por mangroove.

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Quando comprei os meus pés de mangue, comprei se não estou em erro ao Pedro Azevedo. Não sei se ainda terá alguma coisa.

Tencionas comprar proagulos sem folhas ou já germinados?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado pela vossa colaboração, que é sempre bem vinda como sabem!

Procurei por 'Mangroove', mas a escolha é vasta...

Podem-me ajudar?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

compra aqui 

http://cgi.ebay.es/MARINE-AQUARIUM-1...713.m153.l1262

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Bruno

Sou novato nestas coisas do Ebay... e como faço para me registar, pois não tenho cartão Visa nem MasterCard...
Caso não me registe, parece que só enviam para Espanha...

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

eles enviam para Portugal (Já lhes comprei 2 vezes). Podes registar-te no eBay.es e faz uma conta paypal, que podes utilizar através do MBNET (em virtude de não teres cartão de crédito).

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Deixem-me partilhar convosco o projecto 3D do escumador BM200/DOC DIY.



Podem ver as referências e os desenhos de pormenor das respectivas peças na pág. 17 no tópico #402.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Bruno, o Ebay obriga-me a dar-lhes um número do cartão Visa ou MasterCard para me registar...
Só depois é que posso usar o PayPal... e aqui já estou registado...

Ninguém está a pensar comprar mangues??

Há dias que fico cansado de tantos contra-tempos!...
Tanto tempo para as coisas rolarem...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Pedro,

faz um cartão temporário VISA através do MBNET e usa esse. Se tiveres um cartão multibanco do Santander também dá.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Bruno! Vou fazer isso a.s.a.p.
Não sei se é por ser 6ª feira, mas já estou cansado...
Agora foi o meu acesso à minha conta, via net que caducou, tenho que pedir um novo código de acesso... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Bruno, obrigado pela tua ajuda!
Já procedi à aquisição dos 10 mangues.

Extremamente simples!

Caixa Multibanco > Pedido do MBNet > Site MBNet > Activação Conta > Instalação toolbar MBNet >  Ebay > Visa temporário > Aquisição!
Voilá!!

Com transporte fica em 20.95€, acho que foi isso.
Podem ver aqui a conversão de 17.50 GBP para €.

A malta é amiga!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> 
> Com transporte fica em 20.95, acho que foi isso.
> Podem ver aqui a conversão de 17.50 GBP para .


Pedro,

a conta não é so essa, ainda terá em cima algumas comissões (serviço, câmbio e imposto)...mas não deverá ultrapassar 1

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Agora que foi consumada a aquisição dos mangues, deixem-me partilhar convosco a minha ideia.
Baseado mais ou menos em sistemas de Hidroponia, a minha ideia passa por direccionar a água que eventualmente não irá passar pelos filtros.
Ou seja, a água menos purificada seria direccionada para um tubo de acrilico D40 por intermédio de uniões PVC.
Este tubo de acrilico será perfurado, de modo a que sejam colocadas uma outras peças, que vou chamar 'copos', que irão de servir de apoio aos mangues.
Assim, as raízes estariam sempre a ser alimentadas directamente com água a purificar, ou seja, com nutrientes.




Que acham da ideia???

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

isso não sairia água por todos os lados?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Este sistema irá ficar no fundo da sump.
Mesmo que ficasse fora de água, o caudal teria que ser adaptado, de modo a percorrer a tubagem pela sua parte inferior. Nunca poderia preencher a tubagem na sua totalidade.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

O crescimento das raízes dos mangues não vai entupir a tubagem?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Manuel

Não sei...
Daí o tubo ser em acrílico e não em PVC... dá para ver o que se passa.
Uma poda da raíz!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

E porque não adoptar um esquema de hidroponia mais básico? Esse esquema, além da possibilidade que o Manuel levantou, ainda te arriscas a ficar com os mangues ai presos e seres obrigado a partir/ cortar o acrilico para os retirares.

Os mangues (e practicamente qualquer planta) têm dois tipos de raizes, as radiculares (não estou certo que seja este o termo certo) e as de suporte e fixação. Neste caso particular, as raizes de suporte são muito fortes.

O esquema básico que menciono é do estilo da solução da Tunze, com recurso a cultura de plantas sem solo fértil (por exemplo Perlite) (e.g., http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C...-infoxunter010)

Link corrigido!
Existem outros modelos mas não estou a conseguir encontrar.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Ricardo

Agradeço a tua colaboração, mas podes rectificar o link?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Link corrigido!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

tendo bastantes mangues, tenho a opinião que o sistema não resulta. Os mangues desenvolvem muitas raízes e muito fortes que facilmente entopiriam o sistema!

Sou da opinião que deverias colocar rocha morta como substrato para os mangues...as raizes são tão fortes que conseguem penetrar a rocha.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Ricardo e Bruno.
Bruno, será possível conhecer melhor os teus mangues?

Uma outra questão que me anda atormentar, agora que estou em vésperas de mandar fazer uma nova sump...

O escumador BM200 ou BM250, têm que estar entre os 20 e os 25cm de nível de água. Há mesmo quem os tenha com 17cm de nível.

A minha questão é a seguinte:
É apenas o nível da água entre o fundo e o topo do escumador, ou é também a saída da água? Poderá estar a saída da água acima dos 30cm, estando o nível a 17,20,25cm...
Não consigo perceber esta causa-efeito...

Agradeço a quem me possa esclarecer.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

O que importa é a saída da água. O nível deve ficar pelo pescoço (a base do cone). Para isso deves ter boia de nível de água na sump. Se não tiveres, podes resolver a situação colocando a saída da água ao nível que referi com uma curva, um T e um pouco de tubo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Manuel Gomes.
Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas atendendo à imagem seguinte que corresponde ao meu escumador, podes assinalar com uma linha qual o limite máximo que terei colocar a minha saída de água?

Muito obrigado.



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Onde tens como legenda "disco tunze". Pode ser na base ou no topo deste (base do pescoço). Os escumadores da ATI têm  regulação de saída de água. O meu BM 250 tem também tubo de saída superior, feito por mim, apesar de ter boia de nível e reposição automática, tenho a regulação completamente aberta.
No teu esquema tens um tubo de saída até ao topo do disco tunze. O nível é por aí

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Os escumadores da ATI têm  regulação de saída de água.


 :Olá:  Boas,

As versões mais antigas dos ATI não têm regulação na saída de água.

ex. do do meu irmão:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Então sendo assim parece-me que aquilo que tenho previsto, nível água a 250mm com saída de água 10mm acima (260mm), esteja correcto.
Que acham?



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O projecto COADAS (Centro Operacional de Água Doce e Água Salgada) está quase a ter início. :yb663:  

Após estudos exaustivos de como o poria em prática, exponho agora as minhas conclusões.
Primeiro que tudo, não necessitava de comprar mais 2 electroválvulas...

Com o novo sistema de filtragem, vou ter que trocar de sump.  :yb665:  
A actual: C70xL35xH40
A futura: C80xL39xH40

O que fazer à sump velha?
Constatei que seria adequada para integrá-la no COADAS!

Os tanques do COADAS (a localização do mesmo, é dentro do móvel de uma das casas-de-banho. Este móvel, já é 'meu' há muito tempo... :yb624:  )

A - sump actual com C70xL35xH40
B - aquário a adquirir
C - aquário a adquirir



Como funciona?

*1. Água doce de reposição*
O tanque 'C', recebe água da osmose inversa por meio de electroválvula.
Já hoje funciona assim, mas o balde da Tunze (será substituído pelo tanque 'C') está localizado junto ao aquário.
O tanque 'C' terá apenas uma bóia que actuará quando atingir o nível mínimo.
Terá também uma bomba Tunze 12V para reposição de água doce, ligado ao reactor de kalk DIY.
Este tanque terá um furo de 6mm (penso) que ao ser atingido, deixa passar a água para o tanque 'B'.

*2. Realização de água salgada*
O tanque 'B' recebe água doce directamente do tanque 'C'
O tanque 'B' terá uma bóia de nível máximo que ao ser accionado, cancela a electroválvula.
Já hoje funciona assim no balde da Tunze que se encontra junto ao aquário.
Terei assim sempre a mesma quantidade de água, portanto, a quantidade de sal a colocar será sempre a mesma.
Este tanque terá um furo de 6mm (penso) que funcionará como segurança, pois vai estar ligado ao tubo de esgoto do lavatório, fazendo companhia ao tubo de descarga (esgoto) da osmose.
Ou seja, a actual bóia de autoclismo que se encontra no balde da Tunze, deixa de fazer sentido.
Terá a vantagem de ter sempre água de osmose pronta a receber sal.

Podem constatar no ponto 1 e 2, a optimização de recursos a nível de electroválvulas (1), a nível de bóias (2) e aproveitamento da força de gravidade para implantação de descarga para esgoto.

*3. Água salgada para TPA*
O tanque 'A', recebe água salgada do tanque 'B', pois este terá uma torneira que permite, aproveitando novamente a força da gravidade, enchê-lo de forma extremamente fácil.

*4. Finalização*
O tanque 'C' terá autonomia talvez em dias de calor para 1-2 dias, ou seja a electroválvula actuará dentro deste intervalo de tempo.
O tanque 'B' permite a realização de água salgada para cerca de 7 dias, pois vou tirar diariamente 4L de água do aquário.
O tanque 'A' terá autonomia em casos extremos (90L) para 3 semanas, pois vou adicionar diariamente 4L de água ao aquário.

Que acham? Digam de vossa justiça.  :SbOk:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Deve estar tudo bem ou tudo mal, para ninguém comentar e me ajudar nesta ideia... :Admirado:  

Se fosse um peixe ou um coral, mesmo desfocado, teria pelo menos 1 comentário...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Para ser sincero, eu pessoalmente não comento por comentar.

Para poder comentar um post como este, é preciso ter tempo e calma para ler e depois sim poder fazer qualquer tipo de comentário.

Assim que tenha disponibilidade conto faze-lo.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Entretando, para acabar com o meu tédio, decidi descentralizar alguma informação para o tópico dos DIY, de forma a que curiosamente, a mesma fique centralizada.
Claro que não fiz isto para acabar com o tédio... era uma brincadeira.
Fiz agora, pois alguma da informação encontra-se agora consolidada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Já recebi o orçamento (Vidromoldura) para a nova sump e para os novos aquários 'B' e 'C' do projecto COADAS.

Para a nova sump   = € 58,70
Para o aquário ( B ) = € 33,00
Para o aquário ( C ) = € 23,00

Total 114.7€

Irei colocar uma base, em esferovite penso que seja suficiente, porque vai acabar por se moldar aos aquários.
É o preço a pagar pela experimentação e automatização de processos.

Entretanto encontrei um site porreiro pá para os nossos projectos em PVC.
Tem desenhos 2D/3D das nossas peças.

Na árvore escolham:
"Fluidos e compostos para uso geral" > "Canalização e acessórios" > "Ligações em plástico"
"Fluidos e compostos para uso geral" > "Canalização e acessórios" > "Canalização e materiais plásticos"

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Finalmente consegui perceber o esquema ...

Porreiro o projecto. Vou implementar um sistema semelhante para optimizar as TPA, mas irá concerteza sair mais barato pois tenho já (oferecido pelo meu irmão) um LOGO e um outro da Schneider que não me lembro do nome. Tenho que falar com o mano velho para ver qual será o mais indicado para isso.

Entretanto, percebi que irás fazer a TPA a partir da água do tanque C e que a água que virá do aquário irá directamente para o esgoto. Certo?

Acho que o tanque B era dispensável, mas percebo que estás a usá-lo para optimizar o espaço.

Vais fazer alguma circulação ou aquecimento de água no tanque B para melhorar a dissolução do sal?

Abraços e excelente o COADAS ...

Já agora como é que consegues os orçamentos da vidromoldura tão depressa? mando mails para eles com os desenhos a pedir orçamento e não me dão resposta.

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui




> Porreiro o projecto. Vou implementar um sistema semelhante para optimizar as TPA, mas irá concerteza sair mais barato pois tenho já (oferecido pelo meu irmão) um LOGO e um outro


A caixa do LOGO! fica-me em 108€.
Para já apenas vou usar 4 das 8 entradas. São 4 bóias que irão ser alargadas a 5. Nessa altura serão 5 inputs...
Esta 5ª bóia serve para saber se tenho água salgada no tanque 'A' para fazer uma TPA. Em caso negativo, não posso tirar água do aquário... parece-me lógico!




> Entretanto, percebi que irás fazer a TPA a partir da água do tanque C e que a água que virá do aquário irá directamente para o esgoto. Certo?


Correcto e afirmativo!




> Acho que o tanque B era dispensável, mas percebo que estás a usá-lo para optimizar o espaço.


Lamento, mas estás enganado!
É essencial para ter a salinidade correcta, pois é neste tanque 'B' que a água salgada irá ser feita - mesma litragem, mesma quantidade de sal.
Independentemente de ter ou não água salgada no tanque 'C', pois caso contrário teria que estar a aferir a salinidade do tanque 'C', após a adição de mais esta quantidade de água...
Simples, eficaz e extremamante funcional... o mais chato mesmo é ter que adicionar o sal de forma manual...
O tanque 'B' irá encher o tanque 'C' por via da gravidade com uma torneira de 6mm colocada na vertical, mesmo no fundo do tanque 'B', de modo a vazr por completo o tanque.




> Vais fazer alguma circulação ou aquecimento de água no tanque B para melhorar a dissolução do sal?


Concerteza que sim à semelhança do que hoje faço.




> Abraços e excelente o COADAS ...


Muito obrigado! Espero que esteja tudo a bombar até ao final do ano...
Estamos a falar de calha DIY, escumador DIY, reactor de kalk DIY, TPA's DIY, novo sistema de filtragem, placas de conchas no fundo do aqua... enfim, muita coisa à espera de finalizar pormenores.




> Já agora como é que consegues os orçamentos da vidromoldura tão depressa? mando mails para eles com os desenhos a pedir orçamento e não me dão resposta.


Enviei 4 mails dos quais 3 foram rectificações de medidas (isto de projectar...).
A sra. Marlene Matias respondeu-me à 1a solicitação. A última solicitação, falei com a sra. por telefone de modo a exprimir a minha urgência. A sra. Marlene foi de enorme simpatia.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Abaixo segue mais um esquema do funcionamento do COADAS.



*Reposição de água doce*
A Bomba 1 (B1) é actuada pelo Osmoregulador da Tunze (existente).

O sensor 1 (S1) actua a reposição de água doce para o depósito 'C' via Osmose (por actuação de electroválvula já existente).
O sensor S4 finaliza o enchimento do depósito 'C' e 'B', ficando assim com água para reposição e água para fazer água salgada.
Em caso de azar, as linhas encarnadas simbolizam os tubos de ligação ao tubo de esgoto.

*TPA automática*
A bomba 2 e 3 serão actuadas pelo automato. Este irá actuar com uma hora diária definida futuramemte. (20h...)
A bomba 3 envia água directamente para o esgoto.
Caso o sensor S5 esteja actuado, indica que o tanque 'A' tem água, logo é possível executar a TPA.
Caso o sensor S5 não esteja actuado,indica que não é possível executar a TPA.
Os sensores S3 e S2 quantificam a quantidade de água a ser trocada.
Enquanto o sensor S2 estiver actuado, a bomba 3 trabalha.
Após a finalização deste processo, entra em funcionamento a bomba 2 até que o sensor S3 actue.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

OK já percebi. Então quer dizer que não vais fazer TPA de 70 litros de cada vez.

Porreiro, simples e eficaz o sistema.

Para mim só tem um defeito a coisa ... não poderes aproveitar a TPA para sifonar a sump e aspirar o aquário ... Mas pronto podes sempre fazer uma TPA manual de vez em quando para limpeza.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

A ideia é fazer uma TPA diária de 4L, que dá 28L semanais, sensivelmente 10%, aquilo que devia fazer aos fins-de-semana e que não faço...
Quanto aos 70L, até posso fazer, se fizer uma TPA manual... o sistema encarrega-se de encher o aquário.
Não aspirar o aquário e ter que adicionar o sal é a grande maçada deste projecto... pois tenciono automatizar o ligar/desligar da bomba e do aquecedor que irão ficar no tanque 'B'.
Quanto à passagem de água do tanque 'B' para o 'C', ainda não sei se vai ser manual ou por intermédio de uma electroválvula. (tenho 2 extra!...)

Uma outra situação, passa por aumentar as hipóteses da TPA...

Ex: 10% semanais ou outra quantidade.
Neste caso poderia colocar uma outra boia na sump para fazer, talvez 20% de TPA.
O sistema teria um botão de 2 posições - 10%/20% e o sistema optaria por analisar uma boia ou outra, consoante a nossa opção. (acho que vou optar por esta solução!)

Outra hipótese passa por quantificar quantos litros queremos trocar. Que passaria pelo estudo de quantos litros é que a bomba escoa por minuto, mas isso já funcionava melhor com outro tipo de interface e não com um LOGO! (parece-me)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Ontem, após conversa com um amigo meu, decidi retirar o sensor S2.
Assim, o valor da retirada de água será temporizada (Ex: 2.5 min.), tornando o sistema mais dinâmico.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não consegues garantir que as bombas da tunze tem exactamente o mesmo caudal pelo que a tua TPA nunca será certa.

Ou então retiras a água durante um determinado tempo e enches até uma boia de nível.

Penso que vais optar pela 2ª certo? Sempre é menos uma boía.

Qual é a tua experiência com essas boías? Tenho ouvido dizer que avariam com muita facilidade.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui




> Ou então retiras a água durante um determinado tempo e enches até uma boia de nível.


Correcto e afirmativo.




> Qual é a tua experiência com essas boías? Tenho ouvido dizer que avariam com muita facilidade.


Tenho 1 a trabalhar há vários meses sem problemas que comprei na RSonline.

Agora estas que comprei à BubblesShop são garantidamente chinesas.
Não quer dizer que não sejam boas. Na China há de tudo. E o material chinês bom, paga-se bem!

As da RSonline e as da BubblesShop são diferentes.
Nos tanques 'B' e 'C' não tenho problemas, pois têm acesso ao esgoto
No tanque 'A', posso colocar uma 2ª bóia como proteccção, mas em princípio vou proteger a partir do automato com um temporizador, à semelhança do que a Tunze tem no osmoregulador (na situação em que a bomba não pode estar a trabalhar mais do que x tempo, pois pode estar a trabalhar em seco)

Segue 3D da sump.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Nice,

Se calhar já respondeste a isto, mas que programa usas para fazer os desenhos a 3D?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Nunca respondi, porque ninguém me perguntou - AutoCAD. Um dia que aprenda a mexer no SolidWorks, será lá.
Os meu 10 pés de Mangue acabaram de chegar! - adquiridos no dia 14/11, no Ebay espanhol vai PayPal.

Impressionante! A internet funciona mesmo!
I'm so happy!...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

tenho que fazer umas observações, baseadas no teu desenho de funcionamento:




> A Bomba 1 (B1) é actuada pelo Osmoregulador da Tunze (existente).


Se a SUMP estiver mais baixa que o depósito C, então a primeira vez que actuares a bomba, irás vazar todo o depósito (até à entrada da bomba) para a SUMP. Este facto deve-se ao ferrar do circuito por parte da bomba, depois o trabalho é com a gravidade.




> Após a finalização deste processo, entra em funcionamento a bomba 2 até que o sensor S3 actue.


O mesmo acontece até existir equilibrio entre a altura do depósito A e a SUMP (seja no sentido SUMP->Depósito A ou vice-versa).

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Bruno

Obrigado pelos teus alertas!
Que aconselhas então?
Já recebeste os teus mangues?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

aconselho colocares em ambos os tubos 1 "T". Assim, a "perna vertical" do T serviria para fazer arejamento impedindo ferrar. Terias que colocar 1 tubo nesse T acima da altura do depósito C.

Relativamente aos mangues, ainda não fui a casa...vou ver daqui a pouco.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Bruno

Essa solução parece-me extremamente simples!
Vou experimentar assim que possa, pois vou encomendar os tanques na 6ª feira. mas...




> O mesmo acontece até existir equilibrio entre a altura do depósito A e a SUMP (seja no sentido SUMP->Depósito A ou vice-versa).


Aqui não se passa, pois o tubo vai 'largar' a água em vazio no aquário (no aquário mesmo e não na sump). Tal  como hoje acontece.

Obrigado pela participação

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

1. É possível alguém colocar aqui uma foto das raízes dos mangues após algum tempo no aquário?
2. E a forma como os estão a segurar?
3. E a profundidade do caule dentro de água?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem fotos dos mangues (10) que recebi ontem e comprados aqui.

Um especial obrigado ao Bruno Quinzico pela sua preciosa colaboração.







Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Em vésperas de adjudicar os tanques para o COADAS ainda me surgem algumas ideias.



Acrescentar à nova sump, um 1º andar com as dimensões 150x150x800.
A água do aquário irá retornar para aqui, passará por uma divisória ou outra, de modo a acumular aqui os detritos e água cairá junto ao escumador.

Assim, poderei:
Aspirar os detritos por gravidade em vez de usar uma bomba de ar para aspirar o fundo da sump.
Colocar Chaetomorpha ou outras macroalgas neste compartimento.

Que acham?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Bem sei que é um fórum de aquariofilia marinha, mas alguém me sabe informar onde posso comprar vasos típicos de plantas de água doce??

Grato pela atenção
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AndreCardoso

Tenho ideia de ver á venda em grandes superficies comerciais tais como carrefour (já se foi  :Admirado:  ) e continente.. Agora já nao vejo á algum tempo, mas é uma questão de experimentares.
Depois tens nas lojas que vendam plantas para aquarios plantados.. Muitas das vezes o que eles fazem é retirar algumas plantas dos vasos para por em exposiçao.. e deitam os vasos fora. Experimenta perguntar, ou pelo menos se nao tem podem guardar alguns.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado André. Vou ver, mas acho que vai ser complicado.

Junto seguem esquemas 3D de como vai ficar a minha sump (escumador DIY + sistema filtragem) e o meu aquário (com calha DIY).










*Que acham da pequena sump no 1º andar, para ter Chaetomorpha e melhor aspirar os detritos?*

Os próximos esquemas serão do móvel da casa-de-banho com os tanques para o COADAS.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Eu pessoalmente acho bem.

Aliás se bem te lembras no meu projecto "Cubo Sixty" o objectivo era mesmo ter uma caixa depuradora para isso. Agora acho que essa caixa deveria ser fechada por causa dos salpicos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 




> Agora acho que essa caixa deveria ser fechada por causa dos salpicos.


Fechada? Boa!  :Palmas:  

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas

Pelo menos uma tampa que possas remover para aspirar.

Eu no projecto do cubo inclusivamente essa caixa tinha uma saída em baixo com torneira e estava dimensionada para ser não só caixa depuradora sem salpicos, mas também a medida exacta de 10% do volume do aquário para TPA.

Inclusivamente era só abrir a torneira e "varrer" os detritos para o esgoto  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem os primeiros esquemas 3D do projecto COADAS.
Podem ver como vai ficar o móvel de uma das casas de banho... tanques e o 'Reactor de Kalk' DIY.





Tenho que verificar melhor se o lavatório me deixa espaço suficiente para colocar sal no tanque 'B' (intermédio).

Fica a faltar representar a Osmose de 5 estágios e a electroválvula 2/2 NF 1/8" FF 4w.
Futuramente irei desenhar aquilo que será o 'quadro' eléctrico.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tendo em conta que amanhã vou entregar a encomenda para os 3+1 tanques que irão integrar o COADAS, alguém tem algo a observar?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ao contrário do que estava previsto, não posso ir hoje à Vidromoldura, pois a minha esposa ontem teve um furo e hoje tinha que ir fazer a depilação e cortar o cabelo... de modo que estou à espera que regresse do cabeleireiro para eu ir pôr o pneu a arranjar... enquanto isso desfrutei do  'Panda do Kung-Fu' juntamente com o meu filho!

Agora que aquilo está na repetição... vim para aqui um pouco.

A seguir ao COADAS, projecto que está em curso... vai-se seguir, sem data agendada, o *COROS* - *C*entro *O*peracional de *R*eposição de Fluíd*os* Químic*os*, para reposição de aditivos.

Custará sensivelmente 250€...

1x Automato LOGO! ~130€
3x Bombas 12V ~ 51€
1x Electroválvula 12V ~25€
1x Sensor nível água (igual ao sistema de osmose da Tunze - ??€

Nos próximos dias passarei mais pormenores.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje foi dia de contactar à Gardena a pedir biblioteca 3D das suas peças e explicar-lhes que estava a usar acessórios deles, não para rega, mas sim para aquariofilia...

Também já contactei a Tunze devido ao sensor óptico, pois não encontro qualquer referência e ele na lista de 'spare parts'.

Após pesquisa na RSonline, contactei igualmente a OPTEK de modo a saber se este sensor serve para aquilo que pretendo.

Entretanto ontem fiz alguns teste relativamente aos furos-ladrão que vou implantar no COADAS (nos tanques 'C' e 'B') e cheguei à conclusão que está óptimo, tendo em conta que o caudal usado foi bastante superior ao da osmose. Também constatei que a bomba do tanque 'C' não perde água ao desligar, ou seja, não fica ferrada e é menos 1 problema.





*Nota*
Como podem ver, qualquer projecto que se pretenda bem elaborado, precisa de tempo, pesquisa, ideias e *discussão* que às vezes lamento não haver tanto como isso em algumas ideias que vou colocando aqui.

Ainda hoje espero colocar aqui os primeiros desenhos do COROS.




> Ao contrário do que estava previsto, não posso ir hoje à Vidromoldura, pois a minha esposa ontem teve um furo e hoje tinha que ir fazer a depilação e cortar o cabelo... de modo que estou à espera que regresse do cabeleireiro para eu ir pôr o pneu a arranjar


Afinal não era um furo... mas sim um pneu rebentado... o Natal chegou mais cedo para o meu carro...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem optei por me dedicar ao COADAS em detrimento do COROS e desenvolvi o programa para o LOGO! para controlar o COADAS.

*Parte de controlo das TPA's - Tanque 'A'/Sump*



*Gestão da água doce para reposição e para fazer água salgada
Tanque 'C'/Tanque 'B'*



*Avisos das operações em execução e simulação*
Podem reparar que apenas preciso de 4 Entradas (4 bóias) e 3 Saídas (1 electroválvula e 2 bombas)



Hoje a ver se projecto o COROS - 1 entrada (sensor) e 4 saídas (3 bombas e 1 electroválvula)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Abaixo seguem os primeiros desenhos 3D do COROS - *C*entro *O*peracional de *R*eposição de Fluíd*os* Químic*os*



Os recipientes mais largos, armazenam os aditivos pretendidos.
O recipiente mais pequeno, recebe estes aditivos à vez.
As bombas serão controlados por um autómato LOGO!
O recipiente mais pequeno tem um sensor óptico que controla a quantidade de aditivos, pois estará regulado para 5ml, por exemplo...
Depois do nível atingido, a electroválvula será accionada. E voilá! Por cerca de 200€ terei algo do género de um 'Grotech - Tec III' com as devidas reticências...

*Entretanto a OPTEK já me respondeu:*
"Yes, it is possible.  Just need to use a limiting current resistor on the LED side and a pull up resistor in the phototransistor side.
A typical value LED resistor would be 2.1k ohms and a pull up resistor of 2k to 3k ohms"

À minha questão se podia usar 
este sensor para o efeito.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Olha lá ... o meu easy do moeller, tem portas que posso adicionar sem ter que comprar um novo.

O logo não é assim? faz-me pouco sentido teres que comprar um novo para isso ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Sim, irei comprar um módulo 12/24V (que não sei ao certo quanto custa).
Mas ainda assim, fazendo contas a comprar uma box (cabo, manuais, PLC) fica à volta dos 200, sensivelmente 50% menos que um Grotech.
E para mim, poupar 50% é justificativo para esta ideia ir avante, pois só necessito de 3 bombas (3x17), sensor (7) e módulo LOGO!, pois ainda tenho 2 electroválvulas.

Críticas ao projecto?? 
Parece-me de fácil concepção e *talvez* eficaz.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já tenho os orçamentos definitivos para os tanques que vão integrar o COADAS.

SUMP        > 58.70€ L800 X C390 X H400
MINI-SUMP > 25.50€ L800 X C150 X H150 com furo D32mm
TANQUE B  > 23.00€ L480 x C350 x H250 com 2 furos D6mm 
TANQUE C  > 33.00€ L260 x C350 x H120 com 2 furos D6mm 
Investimento total de 140.20€

*Por equívoco de orçamentação da minha mini-sump, tenho a seguinte informação:*
Quem quiser montar um aquário de C1500 x L1500 x H800 ( 1800lt ) em vidro de 19mm com travessas francesas, com um furo, fica a saber que custa a módica quantia de 1,456.00€

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não ficas com receio que fiquem restos do líquido A contaminem o líquido B ou C?

Relembro que a Grotech por exemplo adverte que os seus aditivos ABC não devem ser misturados nem doseados na mesma altura.

Além disso que aditivos é que colocas no aquário para ser necessário um sistema desses?

Qual é a tua rotina de manutenção?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Neste momento não tenho qualquer rotina de manutenção  :yb665:  , a não ser limpar o copo do escumador Tunze 220/3 entre 7-15 dias.

*Estou a preparar o sistema para ser o mais autónomo possível.
Espero com as TPA's repor diariamente alguns 'trace elements' sem colocar outro aditivo, excepto o kalk.*
O projecto COROS não tem data prevista de arranque, nem sei se alguma vez o irei colocar em prática.
Apenas quis deixar aqui a minha ideia de modo a eventualmente ajudar alguém que o queira colocar em prática.

Um dia que tenha corais duros, quem sabe...

Após o re-arranque do aquário, irei colocar peixes (Anthias, muitas!) talvez, apenas e só.
Seguirão corais, poucos, mas grandes (Montiporas) . Talvez nada de frags. Ainda não sei ao certo. Dependerá do dinheiro disponível quando for às compras...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem foi dia de passar cablagens do escritório para o WC.
60m (30m de encarnado + 30m de preto) de cabo para passagem 12V (para bóias, bombas e electroválvula) e 5m de cabo para 220V (aquecedor, bomba de circulação e motor do reactor de kalk).
12 fios de 1mm2 passaram num furo de 12mm de diâmetro.
Agora falta marcá-los para identificação.








Relativamente à questão que coloquei à tunze acerca do sensor óptico do osmoregulador...




> The picture you are sending enclosed is a part of the articel no. 5017 Controller for Osmolator. It is not available lonely.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Katja Härtel
> TUNZE Aquarientechnik GmbH


Está tudo dito... um dia que se avarie...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Na 5ª feira, sabendo que na 6ª ia ficar em casa em assistência à família, fui às compras de modo a avançar no projecto COADAS.
Perdi a cabeça e comprei material para algo que nunca tinha feito... soldar, e logo resistências!...
Como o projecto trabalha a 12V e os leds suportam entre os 1.5V e os 3V, é necessário usar resistências de 1K OHM de modo a não rebentar com os mesmos.
Decidi colocar este material no projecto, pois o LOGO! não tem (ao contrário dos PLC mais potentes) leds indicativos de funcionamento de inputs/outputs.
Tem informação no ecrã, mas é pouco visível à distância, e uns leds ficam sempre bem. 

*AKI*
1x Quadro tapa-bornes -> 6.95€/un

*SOELECTRONICA*
10x Led 5mm verde -> 0.13€/un
10x Resistências 1K OHM -> 0.08€/un
1x  Pasta para soldar -> 2.50€/un
1x  Embalagem solda -> 1.17€/un
1x  Ferro soldar 220V 60W -> 4.67€/un

*Material*


*Caixa*


*Led e resistência soldados*


*Leds e resistências soldados*


*Leds e fios para soldar*


*Leds, resistências e fios soldados*


*Caixa com leds instalados*


*Caixa com LOGO!*


Quero realçar que com estes pequenos trabalhos, tenho vindo a desmistificar em mim próprio o não saber de fazer certas coisas...
Desde o início do ano (tempo de recuperação do meu aquário) que tenho vindo a efectuar coisas que nunca imaginei fazer, e logo para um aquário... hen hen!
Espero com esta nota, ajudar outros membros a dedicarem-se de corpo e alma às suas ideias, tal como fazemos com as nossas namoradas.

Entretanto os tanques para o COADAS já estão em fabrico.
As coisas estão-se a encaminhar.

Encomendei à RSonline, um sensor óptico para colocar na sump.
Já comprei as respectivas resistências para o ligar.
Este sensor, vai ter 2 finalidades, será o sensor que fará de *osmoregulador* e de *limite máximo de água salgada na TPA*.
Acho que não faz sentido ter 2 sensores, 1 da Tunze e outro do COADAS a verificarem níveis de água, pois a sua calibração seria difícil.
Assim, vou abdicar do osmoregulador da Tunze e colocá-lo à venda, e o nível de água doce será controlado por este novo sensor, que terá como digo, 2 funcionalidades, tornando o sistema mais autónomo no que diz respeito a aparelhos externos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Poderias ter utilizado cores diferentes, nos leds para as entradas e saidas!

isso tá a ficar um mega projecto!

Eu trabalhei com o Logo e com o S7-200 (programação em Setp 7)  da Siemens na universidade!

A programação do logo até é fácil, mas a do outro já tem que se lhe diga!

Para o que tu queres esse serve perfeitamente!Continua, estou a gostar de ver o teu empenho e dedicação!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Pedro

Obrigado pelas tuas amáveis palavras.

A identificação das saídas é fácil.
Leds superiores - Inputs, Leds inferiores - Outputs.

Se bem te recordas, nos S7-200 os leds são todos verdes.
Na empresa trabalhamos com a família 226 (o máximo dos 200's) dos S7-200.
Utilizamos o WinCC e o MicroWin para os programarmos, mais às consolas 177A e 177B, mas o trabalho de desenvolvimento é feito por uma empresa externa.

Entretanto continuo a destruir o meu roupeiro com uns furos com algum diâmetro... para passar micro-tubos e cablagem.
O que vale é que até ver, cá em casa ainda ninguém se chateou... pelo menos por esse motivo... :yb665:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> A identificação das saídas é fácil.
> Leds superiores - Inputs, Leds inferiores - Outputs.



Sim eu sei disso!é mania de electrotecnico(entradas/saidas,zero/um,aberto/fechado), mas seria somente para destinguir mais rápidamente!

Cumps e força com isso!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Hoje foi dia de fazer o 1º ensaio ao escumador com água doce (25cm de altura). Se bem sei, as bolhas de água doce, são maiores que as de água salgada. Certo?...

*Nível de água sem curva, com curva vai até à união pescoço/copo*




*Turbilhão*


*Vista inferior da projecção de água - remoinho*



Aqui preciso da vossa ajuda.
Com uma curva na saída de água, a água dentro do copo fica mais elevada do que sem a curva. Não mexi em mais nada, excepto na colocação da mesma.
Que acham que devo fazer? Tirar a curva e baixar os 3cm que a mesma ocupa? Tirar a curva e não baixar nada?
A curva está regulada para que a queda de água seja feita cerca de 5mm acima do nível de água...

*Com curva*


*Sem curva*


Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu n colocava curva!

Isso é parecido com os ATi certo?Não têm curvas!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Sinto-me extremamente feliz com o meu escumador! (o meu menino lindo)
Reparem na semelhança do meu nível de água com o nível de água que a Tunze apresenta no seu escumador.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Em 7 de Abril do corrente ano,  neste mesmo tópico no post #260 expressei aqui a minha intenção de fazer algo diferente no meu escumador... oito! meses depois, agora que tudo se prepara para ser finalizado, venho por este meio expôr o que então apresentei.















*Conclusões:*
Se bem que as condições de trabalho serão distintas, pois a água doce é em muito diferente da água salgada, parece-me notório uma redução do diâmetro das bolhas com a aplicação dos aspersores, pois no pescoço me parece agora haver uma maior quantidade das mesmas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde meus amigos

Good news!

Telefonoram-me da Vidromoldura para ir buscar os tanques para o COADAS.
Este fim-de-semana e após vários meses (6 meses ou mais) de estarem desligadas, liguei as minhas bombas de circulação (2x Tunze 7200/2)
Já me tinha esquecido da sua potência!

Nestes meses, o aquário esteve a funcionar apenas com a bomba de retorno...
Claro que ontem ao ligar as ditas, muita porcaria se levantou...

A ideia ao ligá-las, passa por fazer essa limpeza e por aumentar os níveis do potencial Redox.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

*Preciso da vossa ajuda.*

Venho aqui publicar fotos do meu vidro frontal e do substrato de 3cm com 3 anos de vida, dos quais 2 sem adição de peixes e qualquer comida.

*Vidro frontal*







*Substrato*




A minha questão vai no sentido se acham que devo retirar por completo o areão?
Remover parcialmente?
Adicionar mais?

Coloco estas questões, pois considero-o pouco vistoso, pouco branco...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Não tens equipas de limpeza?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

A equipa de limpeza que tenho é aquela que vês nas fotos, nos vidros...
Dezenas/centenas de minhocas no areão e um Strombus.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Atendendo ao post #529...




> A minha questão vai no sentido se acham que devo retirar por completo o areão?
> Remover parcialmente?
> Adicionar mais?
> 
> Coloco estas questões, pois considero-o pouco vistoso, pouco branco...


Obrigado

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu não lhe mexia.
Isso quando começares a fazer TPA e colocares o escumador a trabalhar e com uma equipa de limpeza à séria, vais ver que fica branquinho num instante.

Para colocares mais areão por cima vais matar o que estiver por baixo e consequentemente pico de amónia.

Para mexeres no areão vais mexer em coisas que na minha opinião deviam estar quietas, a não ser que seja para o retirar completamente.

Mas é só a minha opinião.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

é isso, arranja umas equipas de limpeza com nassarios, cerithes, ofurios e Hermitas!

Os nassarios são muito bons pois remechem o substracto e não deixam que solidifique e fique colado!

também há caracois da nossa costa que se podem introduzir!

Eu tenho 4 que apanhei nas rochas no portinho da arrabida, no verão e ainda por aqui andam!

Têm tendencias suicidas(por vezes saem do aqua), mas são muito uteis!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Após ter visualizado algumas ideias de DIY a nível de estufas, surgiu-me uma ideia...
Na minha calha 6x39W DIY feita de alumínio 1mm, colocar na sua parte superior uma serpentina feita em tubo de micro-rega (4mm), alimentada por uma bomba de 12V.
A ideia seria activar a bomba quando fosse necessário aquecer a água do aquário, usando os cerca de 234W de iluminação e aproveitando o calor por ela emitido e pelos seus balastros. (penso que ainda é algum calor...)

Que acham? O investimento para experimentar é reduzido...



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AndreCardoso

A ideia é sem duvida muito engraçada, e bem pensada... Um termostato acaba por consumir bastante consoante a litragem do aquario (nao me estou a recordar da tua neste momento) o que seria combatido pelos baixos watts de uma bomba para elevar a água até á calha (á volta de uns 15watts?)

Agora a minha duvida coloca-se no facto de se para aquecer a água nessa serpentina nao terás que ter a bomba ligada durante muito mais tempo do que com o termostato já que com a serpentina tens uma percentagem muito mais baixa de água a ser aquecida por minuto.  Talvez seja uma questão de fazeres o teste e teres em conta se o o consumo do termostato é, mesmo assim, superior ao método da serpentina.
Estavas a pensar neste sistema como um complemento ao termostato ou para funcionar "a solo" ?

Isto para nao mencionar teres de colocar mais uma bomba dentro do aquario  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Nestas férias do Natal, tal como anunciado, ando extremamente ocupado com o COADAS... nunca pensei que ligar fios a caixas de ligação, réguas de bornes, calhas técnicas, desse tanto trabalho... ufa!

No entanto, e antes de pegar nele, acabei no passado dia 26 o meu reactor de kalk, cujas fotos deixo aqui...

*Hélice e tubo PVC para colocação de kalk*



*Motor e entrada de Kalk*





*Pormenor da caixa circular para colocação da peça de união*



*Reparem na folga que tenho do furo mais pequeno para a parede!... estava no projecto.* 



*Pormenor da entrada de água. Obriga o kalk reposto a descer*



*Pormenor da entrada e saída de água. Tampa.*



Obrigado pela atenção e Bom Ano Novo são os meus votos para todos os elementos deste fórum.

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

Bom Ano para ti também Pedro.

O reactor está fixe. No entanto tenho uma dúvida:
Essas entrada/saida parece-me que tem aluminio nelas. Com o tempo, o sal e o kalk, não vão enferrujar? :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Manuel

Não sei se enferrujam...
Não vão ficar em ambiente muito húmido, pois está integrado no projecto COADAS, no que diz respeito à reposição de água doce, e este fica localizado no móvel do WC embora o cérebro (autómato) esteja junto ao aquário.





(..)

Relativamente ao COADAS, continua a sua integração e foto-reportagem (como é hábito).
Muita logística ao nível de movimentação de águas... que ainda não começou... mas a parte eléctrica está finalizada.

Bom ano e abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Enquanto o meu filho dorme (não posso fazer barulho) deixo aqui algumas fotos do COADAS.

*Caixa 220V para alimentar aquecedor e bomba (controlados por um botão on/off) e reactor de kalk*



*Caixa com régua de bornes. Inputs/Outputs 12V do WC/Automato, Automato/WC*



*Enquadramento das caixas. Marcação dos fios.*



*Calha técnica 'Legrand'. Osmose.*



*Passagem dos fios WC/Escritório. Tubos de osmose (água doce), TPA suja e TPA limpa.*



*Calha técnica 'Hagen'. Espectáculo! Tem 3 divisórias (dividi cada 1 dos tubos pelas divisórias para melhor identificação) e 4 peças que permite 'segurar' (marcar) os fios e tubos. Mais barata e melhor que a 'Legrand'*





*A caixinha dos sonhos feita ao meu gosto! (Autómato + Leds)*



Neste momento estou nas trocas de água para proceder à troca de sumps...
Para deslocar a actual sump para o WC para integrar o COADAS.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Dias

Bem Pedro isso tá o máximo, :EEK!:   és o rei do planeamento, não deixas nada ao acaso, parabéns muito bom.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Pedro :Xmascheers:  
Isso está a ficar "muito á frente" :SbOk:  .
Por uma questão de segurança devias substituir esses cotovelos que utilizaste para a união dos tubos para a agua, por uniões de encaixe rapido que se usam nas osmoses. Aguentam muita pressão e são acima de tudo seguras. Existe uma vasta gama desses açessórios com diversas medidas e feitios. Se não souberes onde escontrá-los.....diz. Inclusive tubo com caracteristicas alimentares.
Um abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

oi! já agora gostava de saber onde arranjar esse tipo de material que é usado nas osmoses.... já me fartei de procurar e não encontro nda!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Obrigado pela dica, mas muito honestamente não vejo necessidade de usar os tais cotovelos... tenho este tipo de união há já algum tempo na saída de osmose para água manual ou automática (via electroválvula) e no seu direccionamento para o depósito de água da Tunze junto ao aquário.

Mas aconselham mesmo? mesmo? mesmo?

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Este fim-de-semana troquei de sumps...
A velha tinha 4 vidros divisores (3 divisórias) e como estava pensada para o COADAS, retirei os vidros, não sei antes me cortar no dedo, claro está.
Bem ou mal, foram retirados a X-acto (usado para cortar o silicone).
A instalação dos 3 tanques que consituem o COADAS não correu da melhor forma.
Todos os aquários entram milimetricamente.

No entanto, o último de cima, não me deixa muito espaço de manobra para colocar a bóia e a bomba.
De modo, que já contactei a VidroMoldura de modo a alterar a actual dimensão da minha ex-sump C35 x L70 x H40cm para C35 x L65 x H30cm à qual já obtive resposta.(26)
Desta forma, reduzo a autonomia do aquário a nível de TPA (a actual configuração permitiria em casos extremos 3 semanas a 4L diários) mas é preferível assim.

Antes perder um pouco de autonomia, do que não ter o COADAS em funcionamento.

(...)

O meu filho (Filipe André) e esposa (Idália) é que têm sofrido com o COADAS.
Ontem o pequenito fez tudo o que não devia para me chamar a atenção, mas por outro lado tinha coisas para arrumar para não despoletar desavenças domésticas com a minha cara metade.
Nem sempre é fácil... há que dosear. Ir aplicando o COADAS... sem esquecer o brincar e o namorar...
O COADAS está a nascer para colocar a família em 1º plano e não em último.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro
Qual é o programa que usas pa fazer os teus projectos? É facil de usar? É freeware?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Anthony

Se te estás a referir aos desenhos 3D, uso o AutoCad... muita gente o tem de forma 'freeware', se é que me entendes... :SbSourire2:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde Anthony
> 
> Se te estás a referir aos desenhos 3D, uso o AutoCad... muita gente o tem de forma 'freeware', se é que me entendes... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


EHEHEH sim percebi perfeitamente. lolol E o seu uso? simples? 
Vou ver se adquiro esse "freeware"  :yb665:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Decidi fazer um novo aquário para substituir a minha ex-sump, em vez de a mandar arranjar com novas medidas.
Razões: por 8 mais, penso que compensa, pois é nova e o vidro é de 6mm contra os actuais 5mm.

*Sendo assim, pretendo oferecer a minha ex-sump que tem as medidas de C35 x L70 x H40cm.
Neste momento não tem divisórias, mas tenho ainda 3 dos 4 vidros (1 partiu-se).
Servirá apenas para sump, depósito... parece-me.
Quem estiver interessaso, envie-me MP.
Caso contrário irá para o lixo, pois já me chega de aquários.*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde



Comprei 1 sensor de nível. Podem ver qual aqui olp-635.pdf
Já tenho as resistências necessárias.

Preciso de comprar manga termo-rectráctil com cola, para isolar da água os 3 fios que contituem o sensor.
*Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso comprar essa manga na zona de Lisboa?*

Nota:
Este sensor vai permitir abdicar do osmoregulador da Tunze, na sua totalidade.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

julgo que na Dimofel deves arranjar.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Obrigado.
A Dimofel fica-me fora de mão.
Estou à espera de uma resposta de qual o tipo de manga adequado em www.selvetec.pt

Ninguém quer a minha ex-sump? Vai para o lixo...

*Nota:*
É só para lembrar que este tópico, faz hoje 1 anito  :Palmas:   de existência...
Obrigado a todos pela vossa colaboração ao longo deste ano.  :SbOk3: 
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Comprei 1 sensor de nível. Podem ver qual aqui Anexo 9904
> Já tenho as resistências necessárias.


Boas, poderias indicar o preço e onde se pode adquirir esse sensor?  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur

Como podes verificar no anexo, comprei em www.sensortechnics.com
Foi o sítio mais barato que encontrei.

Sensor Ref. 'OLP01B0F3', 13.80€ + 20€ de custos de envio.
Acima de 10 sensores, o seu custo é de 12.50€/un.

onde o código significa:
*OLP* - serie
*01* - 10mA
*B*  - sem corrente (sinal) quando em contacto com o ar
*F*  - rosca M10
*3*  - 3 fios (azul, encarnado e verde)

É ainda necessário comprar 2 resistências e soldá-las.

*Para 12V:*
1 resistência de 10K Ohm1 resistência de 1.1K Ohmestamos a falar de cêntimos...

Podes contactar o sr. Holger Kraus através do seu mail:
Holger.Kraus@sensortechnics.com

Pagamento por transferência bancária.
Conta sempre com 1 semana para a recepção, a partir da data da ordem de transferência.

(...)

Cá em Portugal, só acima dos 50€...

Mais, contactei a Falex e a Contimentra (empresas portuguesas, que são representantes de uma marca britânica de sensores (http://www.gemssensors.com)

Uma dava uma cotação de 55€ e outras de 80€ para o mesmo produto - o sensor 'ELS 1100'...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Por uma questão de segurança devias substituir esses cotovelos que utilizaste para a união dos tubos para a agua, por uniões de encaixe rapido que se usam nas osmoses. Aguentam muita pressão e são acima de tudo seguras. Existe uma vasta gama desses acessórios com diversas medidas e feitios.


Joelho de engate rápido para tubo de 6mm (peça 'L')
3.12/un + IVA, na ETOPI. (WWW.ETOPI.PT)

Ainda são carotes...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem finalmente foi dia de fazer as ligações ao sensor de nível que me vai permitir abdicar por completo de Osmoregulador da Tunze.

Ainda apanhei um susto valente, pois não tinha voltagem... quando olho para a o transformador e reparo que este não estava ligado!... Ufa!

E voilá!!!
0V fora de água, 12V em contacto com água.
Tá feito!

O COADAS caminha para a sua recta final.









*Nota*:
Ontem comprei um fundo azul turquesa/preto para colocar no aquário.
Qual a melhor forma de o colocar no aquário?
Com ímans?
Com fita-cola?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ontem e hoje, prosseguiram os trabalhos para colocar o COADAS em funcionamento.

Explicação sucinta.
Tanque C - Tanque para reposição de água doce (osmoregulador)
Tanque B - Tanque intermédio para realização de água salgada
Tanque A - Tanque de água salgada (TPA)

*A minha ex-sump - C35 x L70 x H40cm
Para além do mau aspecto, os 40cm de altura revelaram-se exagerados, de modo que mandei fazer um novo 'Tanque A' com 30cm de altura, menos 10cm que o seu antecessor*




*Novo 'Tanque A' recebido ontem e no seu lugar*




*'Tanque B' - que irei chamar de 'tanque intermédio'*




*'Tanque C'*




*Detalhe 'Tanque C'.
Pormenor esponja 'JBL'.
Bóia de nível a aproveitamento dos suportes Tunze excedentes (bombas e escumador)
*




*Suportes Tunze excedentes*






*Detalhe 'Tanque C'.
Tubo vindo directamente da osmose.
Furo ladrão para 'Tanque B' - intermédio.
A osmose, controlada por electroválvula, deixa de funcionar por temporizador, de modo a encher o 'Tanque C' ou por bóia nível do 'Tanque B'.
O 'Tanque B' terá sempre água doce à espera de sal, ou água salgada já feita.
Desta forma, consigo garantir a mesma litragem/mesma quantidade de sal.
*






*Furo ladrão do 'Tanque B', directamente para o esgoto.*




*Torneira para permitir vazar o 'Tanque B' e encher o 'Tanque C'
Portanto, água salgada é feita no tanque 'B' e o 'Tanque C', com autonomia para 2 semanas de TPA's a 4L diários.*




*Tubos de esgoto - osmose, furo ladrão 'Tanque B', TPA suja vinda do aquário*




(...)

Nota:
Comprei um fundo azul turquesa/preto para colocar no aquário.
Qual a melhor forma de o colocar no aquário?
Com ímans?
Com fita-cola?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Isso tem bom aspecto!

Para colar o fundo eu usei água com sabão na parte que cola, permitindo assim ajustamentos, depois com uma régua retirei o excesso e com um secador sequei. Se fosse agora arranjava uma forma de o colocar sem ser defenitivamente, porque nós nunca estamos satisfeitos com o que temos...

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno

Obrigado pela resposta. Eu chamei-lhe Vinil, mas se calhar não o é, pelo menos se é, não é daqueles que se cola.

Digamos que é uma folha plastificada, sem qualquer papel autocolante...

Como fazer neste caso??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.

O projecto esta a ficar 5 estrelas  :Olá:  ,só uma pequena coisa.
Com tantos tubos e ligações directas da osmose ,não pensaste no rebentamento da membrana. :yb663:  
O nosso companheiro José Alves também tinha as coisas assim muito bonitas ,com tudo muito bem pensado mas não se lembrou deste pequeno pormenor  :Admirado:  até ao dia que lhe chegou o acerto da conta da agua. :yb620:  

-Eu também tenho a osmose directa á sump ,qualquer dia acontece-me o mesmo ,mas tu ainda estas a tempo. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rogério

Penso que não percebi...

Há vários meses que tenho uma electroválvula a controlar a osmose.
Ou seja... 3x por semana, accionava um relógio que dava ordem à electroválvula para encher um depósito (da Tunze de 27L) até a bóia ser actuada e finalizar assim o processo.

(...)

No COADAS, as coisas vão ser parecidas...
Em vez de ter um depósito de 27l junto ao aquário, vou ter o 'Tanque C'.
Portanto, a osmose não está sempre a arrancar e a parar... a electroválvula tem que estar antes da osmose e não depois...

A bóia de nível vai dar ordem à electroválvula até que:

*Condição 1*
Caso a bóia do 'Tanque B' *esteja activa* (sinónimo de que o tanque está *cheio*), então a electroválvula estará activa por 'x' tempo, o suficiente para me encher o tanque sem transbordar.

*Condição 2*
Caso a bóia do 'Tanque B' *não esteja activa* (sinónimo de que o tanque está *vazio*), então a electroválvula estará activa até que a bóia do 'Tanque B' seja actuada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.

Eu também tenho assim como tu com a electroválvula antes da osmose ,mas há sempre o perigo da membrana rebentar ,e ai como esta tudo em automatico é mais dificil de dar com a avaria.

Eu acho que se pode medir a agua a saida da osmose para ver se esta a sair mais ou menos agua e colocar um alarme caso isso aconteça.
Era só uma ideia simples mas que poderia evitar gastos no futuro ,já que és bom nos DIYs ,assim ajudavas quem tem a osmose directa como eu. :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rogério




> mas há sempre o perigo da membrana rebentar


Ilucida-me lá quais são os sintomas e efeitos do problema em causa.

Ah!
Penso que percebi qualquer coisa... se a membrana rebentar, continuamos a ter água, sem inundações, mas com perda de qualidade da água sem nos apercebermos... é isso?

Uma das formas de nos apercebermos é programarmos determinadas tarefas para uma determina hora em que estejamos presentes...

No meu caso, tenho um bypass que me permite activar a osmose sem a activar a electroválvula. Foto antiga.



*Ponto 1*
Electroválvula actuado por sensor Tunze
*Ponto 2*
Bypass para controlo manual
*Ponto 3*
Para realizar água salgada
*Ponto 4*
Água para reposição automática
Obrigado

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Após alguns alertas e alguma reflexão, decidi trocar as peças de unão 'L' que irão fazer o percurso desde o reactor de Kalk até ao aquário, por joelhos de engate rápido, de uso corrente em pneumática.
Ainda não o fiz, irei hoje comprar os joelhos.
Talvez mais seguros e com maior diâmeto interno para prevenir calcificações na tubagem que transportará a água com kalk para o aquário.

*Tanques de água doce/água salgada/reactor de Kalk*


*Saída do reactor a substituir* (podem ver mais acerca do reactor aqui - )


*Parede WC*


*Parede escritório*


Que acham? Penso que com os novos joelhos não terei problemas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Após ter lido a revista BioAquaria deste mês, contactei a empresa Vernier de modo a obter informações acerca do sensor de nitratos.

Aqui vai:




> Hello,
> 
> Our ion selective electrodes are designed only for use in educational situations. They normally are used with one of our interfaces (see http://www.vernier.com/mbl/ ).  When used in this way, they just plug in, and calibration is handled automatically. Using them with a 12-volt, do-it-yourself system would be a major problem for three reasons:
> - connector issues
> - they require a 5-volt regulated power supply
> - calibration is a complex function, which you would have to figure out.
> 
> In addition, sales of our product outside the U.S. are handled by Vernier-International. See www.vernier-intl.com .
> 
> ...


Lá se vai a ideia...para juntar ao LOGO!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

*Rogério*



> Eu também tenho assim como tu com a electroválvula antes da osmose ,mas há sempre o perigo da membrana rebentar ,e ai como esta tudo em automatico é mais dificil de dar com a avaria.
> 
> Eu acho que se pode medir a agua a saida da osmose para ver se esta a sair mais ou menos agua e colocar um alarme caso isso aconteça.
> Era só uma ideia simples mas que poderia evitar gastos no futuro ,já que és bom nos DIYs ,assim ajudavas quem tem a osmose directa como eu.


Então aqui vai...

Podemos usar um fluxostato para analisar a passagem da água.
Como funciona um fluxostato??



Um fluxostato é composto por uma patilha e uma mola. A mola é regulável. Quanto mais 'mole' estiver a mola, menos pressão de água é necessário ter para ter sinal eléctrico... quanto mais 'rija', mais pressão deverá ter a água.

Portanto a ideia passa por analisar a pressão de água que passa pelo tubo de esgoto da osmose, pois penso que com a membrana rebentada, haja muito água com maior pressão que o normal, a passar pelo tubo.

*Orçamento:*
1x Fluxostato 3/8" 30-200L/h 60
2x Acessório rápido 3/8" 6

Investimento aproximado de 70.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já adquiri a manga termoretráctil com cola para impermeabilizar o sensor optoeléctrico.



Ref. 'Cellpack SRH2 8-2'

Adquiri na Lourirega  (é usado para impermeabilizar as bombas dos furos de água)
5 o metro.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Joelho de engate rápido para tubo de 6mm (peça 'L')
> 3.12/un + IVA, na ETOPI. (WWW.ETOPI.PT)
> 
> Ainda são carotes...
> 
> ...


Boas Pedro.
Para a proxima consulta o M. Bandeira da Palma, na Rua da Junqueira, nº 268 Lisboa (Ajuda-Rua do museu dos coches na direcção do Hospital Egas Moniz).
Lá deve ser capaz de ser mais barato, a Etopi estica-se nos preços.
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

*Ontem* 
o projecto de remodelação do meu aquário, avançou mais um pouco...
1. Instalação do fundo do aquário em azul
2. Aplicação da manga termoretráctil com cola no sensor.

*Hoje (expectativas para logo)*
Início da preparação da água de osmose. 30L (encher 6 vezes em garrafão de 5L) para calibrar a bóia do tanque intermédio ('Tanque B')
Preparação da caixa estanque para aplicar (das caixas de junção) os sensores (optoeléctrico e bóia de nível de segurança) que irão ser instalados na sump.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem foi dado mais um passo na aplicação dos sensores do COADAS.

*Aplicação da manga termorectráctil com cola junto ao sensor*




*Aplicação de manga termoretráctil na alimentação do sensor*



*Suporte final com aplicação de sensor optoeléctrico e bóia de nível de segurança*




(...)

*Reactor de kalk na sua posição (simulação)*



*Enchimento do tanque intermédio (33L) para calibração da bóia de nível*




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Que grande projecto :S impressionante dos mais completos que já vi aqui no forum !  :yb677:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, boas  :Olá:  




> Olá Pedro.
> 
> O projecto esta a ficar 5 estrelas  ,só uma pequena coisa.
> Com tantos tubos e ligações directas da osmose ,não pensaste no rebentamento da membrana. 
> O nosso companheiro José Alves também tinha as coisas assim muito bonitas ,com tudo muito bem pensado mas não se lembrou deste pequeno pormenor  até ao dia que lhe chegou o acerto da conta da agua. 
> 
> -Eu também tenho a osmose directa á sump ,qualquer dia acontece-me o mesmo ,mas tu ainda estas a tempo. 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Realmente o que aconteceu, e que tinha a água sempre ligada directamente a Osmose (com depósito 12L), porque tinha (tenho), uma torneira para retirar água, para consumo cá em casa. Ora o válvula solenoide estava montada no aquário (depois da Osmose), o que provocava pressão constante no 'Shut-Off' (ver imagem), que no seu interior contem uma membrana de separação de caudais. Passado mais ao menos um ano de utilisação da osmose, recebi uma factura do SMAS com  600 €  :SbRiche:  de água para pagar ( factura de dois meses, qualquer coisa como 240 metros cubicos de água consumida :SbRequin2: ), após investigar, verifiquei que era a membrana do 'Shut-Off' que tinha um furo, bem, um furo que nem um milimetro tinha :yb665: .

Shut-Off


PS: Pedro os meus parabéns, pelo teu projecto, a descrição cronológica e o repartires connosco. 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eu tenho a minha reposição directa, a água é cortada antes da osmose por uma electrovávula daquelas que se utilizam nas máquinas de lavar roupa ou louça, a minha está montada vai para 4 anos, o risco de rebentar é o mesmo do que uma máquina de lavar roupa.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários e participação neste tópico, algo que louvo.




> Realmente o que aconteceu, e que tinha a água sempre ligada directamente a Osmose (com depósito 12L), porque tinha (tenho), uma torneira para retirar água, para consumo cá em casa. Ora o válvula solenoide estava montada no aquário (depois da Osmose), o que provocava pressão constante no 'Shut-Off' (ver imagem), que no seu interior contem uma membrana de separação de caudais. Passado mais ao menos um ano de utilisação da osmose, recebi uma factura do SMAS com 600 €  de água para pagar ( factura de dois meses, qualquer coisa como 240 metros cubicos de água consumida), após investigar, verifiquei que era a membrana do 'Shut-Off' que tinha um furo, bem, um furo que nem um milimetro tinha.


Tenho a solução para isso!
Foi um sensor que comprei por equívoco... (o que eu queria mesmo na altura, era um sensor de nível...) e tenho estado à espera de uma aplicação para ele... :yb665:  





Este sensor, é muito semelhante ao nível das ligações e resistências relativamente sensor opto eléctrico (sensor de nível) que vim a comprar mais tarde.
O que faz? Analisa a passagem de líquidos!
Não é um fluxostato! Um fluxostao detecta qual o caudal de líquido que passa.
Este sensor dá 0V no ar, e 12V (no meu caso) quando detecta a passagem de líquidos. (água, gasóleo...) O tubo terá que ser obrigatoriamente transparente.

Resitências a usar?



> A typical value LED resistor would be 2.1k ohms and a pull up resistor of 2k 
> to 3k ohms.


Podem ver aqui onde comprei o sensor. 
Para mais informações podem contactar a OPTEK. 
Ou contactar via e-mail o Sr. Walter Garcia Brooks (wbrooks@optekinc.com)

Podem ver aqui sensor optek.pdf as suas características técnicas.
Podem ver aqui ESQUEMA SENSOR OPTEK.pdf o esquema eléctrico e resistências a aplicar para um sistema de 12V.

Onde o aplicar??? No tubo de esgoto da osmose...
*Se a electroválvula estiver sem ordem de abertura, mas ainda assim, este sensor detectar fluxo de água... então meus amigos, termos uma fuga!*

Para já não o vou aplicar, pois não tenho paciência neste momento, para voltar atrás e abrir calhas, caixas, para fazer estas ligações eléctricas...

Mas fica aqui a ideia...
Este sensor é aplicado em hemodiálises...

(...)

Entretanto este fim-de-semana, o COADAS pouco evoluiu, mas no entanto finalizei a instalação do micro-tubos, pois estes encontravam-se junto do aquário, mas ainda não estavam devidamente instalados.

Substituí todas as tubagens! Aquilo estava miserável...
Gostava que vissem o que o vinagre (e depois água quente à pressão) tirou dos meus 'pescoços de cavalo'...

Anulei curvas que tinha entre a bomba e o SCWD.

Comecei a instalação final das ligações eléctricas (caixa de união estanque) dos sensores e bomba 12V, mas ainda não acabei.

Depois de finalizar estas ligações (são as que faltam) irei arrancar com o COADAS, passo a passo, para testar sensores.

Em qualquer automação, há que analisar primeiro que tudo, o sentido de rotação dos motores e actuação dos sensores.

No meu caso, já verifiquei se as bombas funcionavam e se os sensores instalados no WC funcionavam igualmente.
Falta acabar a instalação dos sensores na sump e testá-los.

Depois, verificar se o programa PLC está bem feito.
E voilá! Abrir a garrafa de champanhe! Algo que vai demorar ainda alguns dias...

A minha esposa tem um familiar em fase terminal no IPO, em 1º lugar está a família e portanto algo havia de ficar para trás...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontm foi dia de finalizar algumas instalações eléctricas...

Achei que era altura de enviar o programa para o PLC, para começar a testar em 'RUN'.
Qual o meu espanto, que o PLC passava a vida a desligar-se, sempre que este arrancava (em RUN) e que quando dava ordem a uma saída (Q), este desligava-se...
Pensei, estás em 'curte' (curto circuito).
E agora? Desmanchar a minha caixa dos sonhos...

Chegou a hora do jantar e a 'Maria' a perder a paciência, que eu nunca mais aparecia...
"És pior que o teu filho!"
Yap!

Depois do jantar, aquilo teimava em não funcionar...
Fui-me deitar sem aquilo a funcionar...

Pensei, deve ser 1A que não chega. Tenho 1 transformador de 1.5A e pensei aplicá-lo.
Lembrei-me que os fusíveis que tenho de protecção ao PLC eram de 1A e não me parecia boa ideia, ensaiar o PLC sem eles...

Hoje às 6 da manhã, lá estava eu, a 'levantar' fios.
Primeiro o inputs (I) e nada... igual...
Depois os outputs (Q) um a um e nada.. até chegar à última saída!
Voilá!

Como a saída é feita a relés (relés do próprio PLC) estes têm que ser alimentados...
O que é, o que não é...

Fui ao manual... e... tinha a alimentação dos relés trocada, ou seja, corrente no sítio onde esta deveria sair para alimentar electroválvulas e as bombas...
E na zona da alimentação... nada...claro!

Isto durou até às 7h da manhã...

Bom... logo já sei o que me aguarda... voltar a colocar os fios...no sítio correcto.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Os meus problemas com a finalização dos COADAS continua.
Hoje de manhã, cheguei à conclusão de que o meu transformador de 1A, não chega para alimentar o sistema...
Sempre que dá ordem a uma electroválvula ou motor, o PLC vai abaixo.

Agora de manhã, com a ajuda da internet cheguei a umas conclusões:
PLC - consome cerca de 0.350mA
Electrovávula de 4W, usando a fórmula 'W=VA' -> 'A=W/V' -> 'A=4/12', consome cerca de 0.333mA
10 Leds 20mA cada, dá cerca de 0.2A

Ou seja, praticamente 0.9A. Mais qualquer coisa pelo meio... lá se vai a minha amperagem.

Tenho 1 transformador de 1.5A. Logo vou testar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este fim-de-semana estive a testar a estanquidade das tubagens de água.
Agora está tudo ok.

Falta mesmo aferir qual a fonte de alimentação ideal para o meu sistema...
Há uma bomba que por vezes no arranque, manda-me com o PLC abaixo.
Ou seja, 1.5A é insuficiente... mas pelas minhas contas devia dar...
Estive a elaborar o programa PLC para ter apenas 1 bomba ou electroválvula a trabalhar à vez... mas o que vou fazer mesmo é adquirir uma fonte de alimentação 12V 4A.
São utilizadas no LCD's...

Estive igualmente a arrumar o WC e o escritório, pois aquilo era só tralha, e a cachopa está naquela fase de que:
"Se soubesse que ia dar nisto, nunca tinha deixado entrar um aquário cá em casa!"

Pois...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estive a falar com um amigo e vou colocar 2 fonte de alimentação em paralelo.
1 de 1A e outra de 1.5A, o que faz 2.5A.
Vamos a ver se chega.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Bem sei que o meu aquário tarda em voltar a arrancar.
Não quero cometer os erros do passado e pretendo prevenir o futuro.
Não sei se fazer algo DIY é prevenir o futuro, mas não estou arrependido por ter enveredado por esse caminho, embora às vezes me sinta cansado de tanto tempo despendido.
Mas pelo menos mostra e mostra-me que estou de corpo e alma na aquariofilia. Penso que caso contrário, já teria desistido.

Bom, o COADAS e tudo o que ele significa e envolve, espero que arranque este fim-de-semana.

No entanto, tudo isto pode ter sido uma desculpa para atrasar um arranque, qualquer que ele fosse.
Está presente na minha memória, a perda de peixes, equipas de limpeza e corais.

Essa memória deixa-me receoso que chegue esse momento - a colocação de vivos.

Que me aconselham para que daqui a um mês, eu tenha ultrapassado esse estigma?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Com tanto tempo de recuperação e tanta dedicação, acho que podias mas era começar a meter equipa de limpeza aí ...

Pelo menos começavas a ver alguma coisa.

Pensa pelo positivo, a população de copepodes, anfipodes, etc ... deve ser enorme sem predadores ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O projecto COADAS continua... com alguns percalços e afinações... tenho uma fuga no WC no tubo de água salgada, o que me vai obrigar a remover os tanques... enfim... nem vale a pena pensar nisso...

A nível de PLC, está concluído! Implementei uma função de manutenção (que irei documentar durante a próxima semana) que me permite manipular o que quero fazer, sem ser o PLC a 'decidir'... ou seja, o PLC passa de um estado 'Run' para modo 'Pausa'. Com este modo, posso tirar água suja ao meu gosto, colocar água limpa e produzir àgua de osmose para fazer água salgada.

Para esta função não foram usados quaisquer botões externos.
Foram usados as 4 teclas de cursor do próprio PLC.



1. O cursor com a seta para baixo, coloca o sistema em... baixo (manutenção)
2. O cursor com a seta para cima, cria água de osmose de modo a encher o tanque 'B' (tanque de água salinada) e 'C' (água de reposição)
3. O cursor com a seta para direita, coloca água salgada limpa
4. O cursor com a seta para a esquerda, tira água salgada suja

Assim sendo, não estou dependente dos horários e sensores que coordenam o funcionamento do PLC.

No entanto, no modo de manutenção, obviamente que estou (leia-se o PLC) a 'olhar' para os sensores. Se não tiver água salgada limpa, obviamente que o PLC não me coloca a bomba em funcionamento, da mesma forma que quando coloco água salgada limpa, o sensor de nível (de osmoregulação) é tido em conta. Nem água a mais, nem água a menos.

Também se torna útil nesta fase de testes, para verificar sensores e para afinar temporizadores.

Seguem alguns desenvolvimentos:

*Foto da tubagem na parede WC/Fishroom*



É uma união destas do lado do WC que me está a verter água quando coloco água salgada limpa.

*Filtro com resina anti-fosfatos*



A água salinada, passa por este filtro para remover eventuais fosfatos existentes no sal - 'Red Sea Coral Pro'

*Colocação de água no tanque 'C' (reposição de água doce)*






*Quando a água chega ao furo ladrão, enche o tanque 'B' (água salinada)*



O tubo de descarga passa arqueado pelo 'E' do reefforum.net...

*Tratamento dos mangues (já têm folhas!)*



Colocação de 'Marine Biosediment' da Kent Marine, já maturada, pois estava num recipiente na sump há mais de um ano.



Mangues na sump, ainda com nível de água excessivo.

E é assim...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

e tanto que eu vou aprendendo a ler o desenvolvimento do teu tópico!

Que grande força de vontade e atenção ao pormenor!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> e tanto que eu vou aprendendo a ler o desenvolvimento do teu tópico!
> 
> Que grande força de vontade e atenção ao pormenor!


Obrigado Rui!
Se não fosse a força de vontade...

Adiante...

*Operação do PLC...

Quando está a encher o tanque 'C' (água de reposição)*

Mostra que são 20 minutos que estão definidos para encher o tanque, findos os quais, termina a operação.




* Osmoregulação (osmoregulador da Tunze foi banido)* 




*TPA - retirada água suja*

O temporizador ainda não foi calibrado devidamente para tirar 4L de água diariamente.




*TPA - colocação água limpa*

O temporizador á apenas uma medida de segurança, pois a quantidade de água a repor é definido pelo mesmo sensor de osmoregulação.
À semelhança do sistema da tunze, tenho uma 2ª bóia de nível máximo.




*Sistema em manutenção*

O sistema é colocado em manutenção, com a tecla 'ESC' + seta baixo
Depois, todas as outras funcionalidades são actuadas com a tecla 'ESC' + 'função pretendida'.
Para anular a manutenção, basta visualizar a mensagem 'mãe' - "Em manutenção..." e premir a tecla 'OK'.
Assim, o sistema entra novamente em modo 'RUN'.


Seguem as mensagens que surgem ao activar a manutenção.




*Esquema PLC*



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem fotos que ilucidam a forma como foi arquitectada a minha nova sump e as suas novas funcionalidades, atendendo um pouco ao COADAS.

*Foto lado direito (destinada a tudo excepto escumador)*



*Sump*
Sensores nível
SCWD
Mangues
Iluminação económica (E27 OSRAM 21W equivalentes a 100W, classe A)

*Mini-sump*
Chaetomorpha, também ela iluminada
Retorno aquário
Rocha Viva (pedaços de base de antigos corais)





*Retorno aquário
2 Micro-tubos*

Os micro-tubos estão apoiados num antigo suporte de CO2 da Nutrafin...
Um é de reposição de água doce, e outro é de reposição de água salgada




*Descarga mini-sump para sump*
O tubo está na mesma direcção da bomba do escumador. Tudo o que seja porcaria... é logo papado!



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Há dias que sinto tão azelha que até me questiono como fui capaz de fazer um filho, pois me parece que neste percurso longo de reabilitação do meu aquário, nada funciona logo à primeira...bom...

Como sabem, tenho uma fuga de água na tubagem que leva água salinada limpa para o aquário.
A operação de reparação que passa por retirar os tanques e encaixar melhor o tubo está prevista para logo...

O 1º ponto da azelhice está relatado.

(...)

O 2º ponto da azelhice passa por colocar a minha calha DIY em funcionamento...passo a explicar...

O aquário há vários meses que era iluminado por um reflector Lumenarc DIY, com 2 lâmpada PC 18W (originais de uma antiga calha Lifetech) com 4 anos!!! de anos.
Ontem decidi que chegara a hora de dar mais um passo na requalificação do meu aquário.
Coloquei a calha em cima do aquário, ligo e voilá! uma cor azul como eu nunca havia visto naquele paralelepípedo.

Chamei esposa e filho, e fiquei extremamente contente quando o meu filho com ar de espanto diz: "Que giro! está azul!"
Espectáculo! O aquário tinha uma cor azulada extremamente agradável! e via-se que estava iluminado, que tinha luz, se é que me faço entender...

Pego no meu filho ao colo para lhe mostrar as lâmpadas, qual o meu espanto, que 2 estavam apagadas... as ATI 'Blue Special' das pontas. (balastro nr. 2)

Fichas ligadas na tomada... o que é, o que não é...

Bom, tenho a certeza que os 3 balastros já funcionaram em tempos, aquando da montagem da calha.
Tenho igualmente a certeza, que o balastro está bem ligado, e fios bem presos.

Aquilo tem aspecto de ser problemas no pré-aquecimento, pois elas acendem e apagam logo de seguida.
Tenho que esperar um pouco (talvez algum descarregar de algo...) para que ao liga-las, elas façam este flash.

Suspeito que algum(ns) fio(s) se tenham soltado do suporte da lâmpada.

Que vos parece estes sintomas?
Alguém com ideias?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Sim Pedro,

Isso também já me aconteceu com T5.

Desmontei a calha toda, obrigou-me a refazer todas as ligações, tudo verificado passo por passo e no fim .....


ERA UMA PORCARIA DE UMA LÂMPADA AVARIADA ....

Troquei a lâmpada e ficou tudo 5 *****.

Experimenta trocar as lâmpadas de sítio a ver se não é isso.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Obrigado.
Mas explica-me uma coisa sff.

Questão:
Se eu tiver uma lâmpada fundida, todo o balastro deixa de funcionar??

Sempre preferia que fosse isso do que ter que desmontar algo, pois já estou cansado de montar/desmontar coisas... e os dias a passarem, a família a queixar-se que não estou com eles, que é todos os dias a mesma coisa, que as coisa nunca funcionam bem à primeira, que estou a mexer em coisas que não percebo...

A paciência da família (e a minha) está em níveis mínimos...

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Acho que pode ser uma lâmpada... (tenho estado a 'matutar')

Porquê?
Porque ontem ao instalar (furar e rebitar) os suportes para colocar a chapa de acrílico de modo a proteger a calha, parece-me que coloquei o joelho em cima de uma delas...
Até estranhei o facto de não a ter partido.

Mas é o que me parece... pois não sei concretamente se coloquei o joelho em cima da lâmpada ou calha.
Mas se ela não partiu...

Hum...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Se uma lâmpada tiver problemas, acredita que para tudo. se reparares nos balastros uma das ligações (pelo menos nos T5 duplos) é em série entre as lâmpadas. Certo?

A sério, experimenta. não passes pelo mesmo sofrimento que eu passei. Se fôr disso porreiro só tens que comprar lâmpada. Se não fôr, então logo desmontas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Para ajudar a esta festa toda... vou 2ª feira para *Viana do Castelo* e apenas retorno na 6ª feira...

Como eu já tinha muito tempo disponível para esta trapalhada toda...

O lado positivo da coisa, é que poupo cerca de 35€ em almoços e vão directamente para o aquário!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Sim Pedro,
> 
> Isso também já me aconteceu com T5.
> 
> Desmontei a calha toda, obrigou-me a refazer todas as ligações, tudo verificado passo por passo e no fim .....
> 
> 
> ERA UMA PORCARIA DE UMA LÂMPADA AVARIADA ....
> 
> ...


(...)




> Acho que pode ser uma lâmpada... (tenho estado a 'matutar')
> 
> Porquê?
> Porque ontem ao instalar (furar e rebitar) os suportes para colocar a chapa de acrílico de modo a proteger a calha, parece-me que coloquei o joelho em cima de uma delas...
> Até estranhei o facto de não a ter partido.


(...)




> parece-me que coloquei o joelho em cima de uma delas...


Não partiu, mas rodou e desencaixou-se ligeiramente... :yb665:  
Como descobri?
Ia trocá-la por outra, quando me apercebi que ela já estava rodada, pronta a ser retirada... :yb624:  

Obrigado Rui pela tua sugestão, se assim não fosse, a esta hora tinha a calha toda desmontada, pensando que seria problemas nos suportes... :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu não disse que era azelha...

Bom, já bomba, com cores lindas! Como nunca este aquário tinha visto...
É nestas alturas que o nosso ego cresce um pouco... um trabalho DIY... a funcionar em pleno.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Começo este post com uma referência a um filme de 1986...
"Short Circuit" - http://www.cinematical.com/2008/04/0...s-alive-again/ (parece que vão fazer outro...)

Um filme com robôs onde todos seriam desactivados, excepto o "number 5".
Neste filme, a frase que me marcou foi sem dúvida a expressão: "*Number 5 is alive!*" (o único sobrevivente)

Porquê esta nostalgia?

Porque não encontrei outra forma para exprimir aquilo que vos passo a comunicar...
*"COADAS is Alive!!!"*

Fotos de alguns pormenores...

*A razão de ter encurtado o depósito 'A' de 70cm par 65cm...*







(...)

Meus amigos, é com arrepio e nostalgia que vos escrevo este post.
Este post irá receber brevemente a palavra "FIM".

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Pedro.
Para ti pode criar arrepios e nostalgia...para mim é com satisfação que vejo que estás a chegar ao fim d um projecto onde além de mtos  investidos a paciência e o tempo gastos, são o culminar da parte um sonho.
Agora outro desafio vai começar e espero que todo esse investimento possa contribuir para a continuação e desenvolvimento do resto desse sonho.
Boa sorte e um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Obrigado pelos teus comentários!

Como diz o povo: "Estou quase a ver o fundo ao tacho"...

Alguns acertos irão ficar para mais tarde, pois esta semana vou trabalhar para Viana do Castelo

*Iluminaria 6x39 DIY*
Irei substituir os pés da calha por perfis "U" (já comprados e serrado).
Os pés actuais são em perfil "L' e a facilidade dos pés se abrirem não me agrada...

*COADAS*
Percebi há pouco por que razão a Tunze afirma ter um retardo da operação de reposição de água doce, de 3 segundos.

É que assim que o sensor se apanha em vazio, a bomba trabalha aos soluços, sinal de que sensor, ora tem sinal, ora não tem...
De modo que coloquei 5 segundos de retardo da operação.

Relativamente aos 10 minutos que a Tunze afirma que findos os quais o osmoregulador entra em alarme (bomba  a trabalhar em seco -  teoricamente), eu coloquei 5 minutos.

*Reactor de Kalk DIY*
Não pode ser colocado no WC...
A água atinge o nível máximo admitido e água não corre pelo tubo de acesso ao aquário...
Sendo assim e tendo em conta que o móvel do aquário não suporta os 60 e poucos centímetros do mesmo, terei que o colocar junto ao aquário, mas externamente.... no entanto, tem capacidade para 10L de água e gostaria que me ajudassem a aferir quantas colheres de sopa teria que colocar de Kalk. 2 colheres?

*Escumador*
Existe a possibilidade de fazer um novo copo com mais 8cm de altura, quer de pescoço, quer de capacidade do próprio copo.
Motivo: escumação menos aquosa e aumento da capacidade de armazenamento do copo. Mas gostaria de saber a vossa opinião após análise do mesmo em acção, que podem ver aqui.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> *COADAS*
> Percebi há pouco por que razão a Tunze afirma ter um retardo da operação de reposição de água doce, de 3 segundos.
> 
> É que assim que o sensor se apanha em vazio, a bomba trabalha aos soluços, sinal de que sensor, ora tem sinal, ora não tem...
> De modo que coloquei 5 segundos de retardo da operação.


Boas Pedro, esse problema penso ter a ver com a ondulação natural da água, pelo que a boia nesse estado oscila rapidamente entre o valor aberto e fechado. Não tenho muita experiência em electrónica/electricidade mas lembro-me de ver num tópico aqui no fórum que um colega terá solucionado esse problema com a utilização de um condensador. Será?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Artur

Essa questão foi resolvida com um relé 'off-delay' definido via software 'LOGO! Soft Comfort', com  tempo de 5 segundos.
Se neste intervalo, o sensor voltar a ter valor de 1, ou seja, contacto com água, a operação é cancelada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Aproveitando a típica falta de organização das nossas empresas (a empresa que me iria receber para lhes dar formação, não queria a minha presença antes das 13:30h, eu cheguei às 10:50h como é hábito nas minhas deslocações), desloquei-me 10km para norte da zona industrial de Viana do Castelo para visitar a Arca de Noé.

Bom, qual delas?
É que há duas... facto que desconhecia...
Aquela ao pé das tintas não tem água salgada... de modo que fui conhecer o shopping de Viana e a Arca de Noé.

Fiquei impressionado com a qualidade da loja, pois normalmente as lojas dos shoppings não são grande coisa...

Mas uma vez mais reforço a qualidade dos peixes e aquários a que tive oportunidade de assistir.

Também fiquei surpreendido com o tamanho que as Anthias têm...
não sabia que elas cresciam tanto...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O COADAS continua em evolução!
Apesar de estar longe de casa, 'trouxe-o' comigo...

Uma coisa que me lembrei foi o seguinte:
1 das condições que eu tenho para executar a operação 'TPA água suja' é que o sensor do tanque de água salinada esteja a '0'.

No entanto, tinha uma situação de que me lembrei e acabei de resolver.

Passo a explicar.
Eu podia fazer uma 'TPA água suja' de 4L, e no entanto ao fim de 1L de 'TPA água limpa', o sensor do tanque de água salinada ser actuado, ficando com valor '1'...

O que iria acontecer nesta situação?
Findo o tempo para esta operação (20h-20.15h) o sensor de nível da sump estaria '0' e o PLC daria instruções para a reposição de água doce como se fosse água evaporada.

No entanto, eu sei que o sensor do tanque da água salinada, é actuado, estando ainda água suficiente no tanque para alguns bons litros de água sem desferrar a bomba de 'TPA água limpa'.

Sendo assim, alterei o programa de modo a que, mesmo que o sensor do tanque de água salinada fique a '1', a operação de 'TPA água limpa' não é interrompida.

Claro que na próxima execução, não haverá TPA's, pois o sensor estará a '1'...

Esta funcionalidade é muito usada em máquinas no que diz respeito às suas lubrificações centralizadas.
Durante uma operação a máquina emite um alerta de que foi atingido o nível mínimo de massa ou óleo, mas não interrompe a sua operação.
Claro que na próxima execução, a máquina não entra em marcha, pois as reuniões de arranque não estão reunidas - ausência de lubrificação!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já há muito tempo que o meu aquário está em 'repouso', digamos...

Tempo demasiado, para saber se nesta fase de nova ciclagem, vale a pena :
1. Colocar kalk?
2. Fazer TPA's? (comecei esta 6ª feira a fazer TPA's diárias de 4L)
3. Luzes? Ligo durante 8h as 2x Actinicas e 6h as 1x Pro Color a 1x Aqua Blue Special
4. Circulação? Justifica-se ligar as bombas de circulação para além da bomba de retorno?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Há muito tempo que não coloco qualquer comentário no fórum, pois encontrava-se em manutenção sempre que tentava aceder a www.reefforum.net

Qual o meu espanto ao ver hoje que tinha recebido respostas a alguns tópicos...

No entanto o link www.reefforum.net continua a não funcionar.
Acedi através de http://www.reefforum.net/forum.php? ...

Verifiquei que algumas das funcionalidades não estão a funcionar...

Fiquei surpreso com o facto do fórum ter entrado em manutenção, pois frequento-o diariamente e várias vezes ao dia... e nunca me apercebi que houvesse um alerta para esse facto...

Fica explicada a minha ausência.

(...)


Bom, quanto ao meu aquário, o meu escumador continua a bombar muito bem!
Há dias questionava-me porque razão e de onde viria tanta porcaria para escumar.
Pois bem, a resposta está no substracto.

O meu areão, na parte visível, seccionada pelo vidro frontal, dava mostras de zonas cinzentas/escuras nos seus níveis inferiores.
Há poucos dias, constatei um retrocesso e consequente desaparecimento destas zonas, dando lugar a uma cor mais limpa, mais branca.
É um processo que está em curso e que se estende a todo o comprimento do aquário.

Para melhor entenderem o que estou a dizer, imaginem 'sangue pisado'... aos poucos, o sangue pisado sobe, cria uma mancha maior e acaba por ir desaparecendo, graças à renovação da pele.
É o mesmo que está a acontecer ao meu aquário.

Penso que esta limpeza esteja a acontecer, e parece-me que começõu quanto activei as bombas de circulação, pois estas estiveram largos meses desligados, e a circulação nesse tempo, apenas ficou a cargo da bomba de retorno.

Os meus mangues continuam a dar folhas.
A Chaetomorpha continua a crescer.

A água, há muito tempo que não a via tão límpida.

Neste momento, ao contrário do que pensava, estou a trocar apenas 3L de água diariamente, pois tenho que aumentar o temporizador da bomba de 'TPA água suja' de 90 para 120 segundo, de modo a retirar os 4L de água planeados.
Não estou ainda a adicionar kalk.

O aquário vai continuar sem habitantes, até que constate uma redução siginificativa de escumação e um claro branqueamento do areão.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Ferrer

Tambem eu só consigo aceder ao forum através de:reefforum.net/newreply.php?
Curioso è que até ontem estava tudo bem.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Uma vez que percebes bastante de electrónica, seria possível tirar uma dúvida?

O problema é relativamente trivial. Tenho dois leds: um vermelho e um verde; e uma bóia de nível. Gostava que o led verde acendesse quando o circuito da bóia esteja aberto; e o led vermelho acender quando o circuito estiver fechado. Será simples?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

Primeiro ponto:
Não percebo nada de electrónica!
Não gosto de electricidade, pois a única coisa que eu sei, é que dá choque!

Agora...




> Gostava que o led verde acendesse quando o circuito da bóia esteja aberto; e o led vermelho acender quando o circuito estiver fechado


Se deixares a luz verde sempre acesa torna-se mais fácil.
E apenas ligas a luz encarnada quando necessário.

Arranjas 1 relé de 12V.

'Brincas' com a posição *NO* (normally open) e posição *NC* (normally close) do relé.

NC, quando o relé está atracado, deixa passar corrente.
NO, quando o relé está atracado, não deixa passar corrente.

Ligas o led encarnado ao 'NC' do relé.

Penso que deixares as 2 luzes acesas não te afecta, caso contrário, penso que terias que usar 2 relés para fazer essa comutação.

Edit:
Pensando bem... se tiveres sempre  a luz verde acesa, nem precisas de relé, ligas o led encarnado directamente à bóia...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje acordei com um problema por resolver...

Desde que mudei de sump, que a minha bomba de retorno, na falha de corrente eléctrica, não retoma a actividade...
Hoje voltou a acontecer, e devido à ausência de tempo, o aquário ficou sem ligação à sump...

A bomba em causa é uma Aquaclear 3600 (3600l/h)...
Tem 4/5 anos e nunca me tinha dado problemas...
Na altura optei por esta em detrimento de uma Ocean Runner (OR3500) pois havia relatos de que isto que me está agora a acontecer, acontecia nelas...

Para solucionar, tenho que tirar a bomba, abri-la, colocar debaixo de água e mais um ou outro jeito e ela pega...

Que acham que será? Será que ela desferra, com o retorno de água vinda do aquário (não tenho válvula anti-retorno, pois retirei-a)

Será sintomas de velhice e não há nada fazer?
Deverei comprar uma nova bomba? Qual? Uma Sicce 2500?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Ferrer

Tenho duas bombas iguais (agora desativadas), e nesta aldeia dita cidade Nova de Santo André,as falhas de coprrente são + que muitas...e nunca falharam o arranque...e já têm uns anitos + que as tuas.
Assim e por essa razão,aconselho-te a pô-las dentro de um balde com àgua e para que não fiquem dúvidas,basta momentaneamente desligares o quadro geral,aguardares 3 ou 4 minutos,voltares a ligar.
Espero ter ajudado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro, obrigado pela dica do relé, vou experimentar.  :SbOk: 

Em relação à bomba de retorno, tenho um filtro de mochila da Aquaclear e já por uma ou outra vez parou de funcionar e descobri que tinha encravado o motor com areia fina que estava em suspensão. Após passagem por água e retirar os grãos de areia lá voltava a funcionar. Por vezes demorava um minuto ou dois a arrancar. Poderá ser o caso? Quando a energia falha haver uma agitação do areão que entrem grãos para o motor da bomba?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem quando chegue a casa procedi à manutenção da bomba em causa.
Tirei-a da sump, mas não foi preciso abri-la, pois com a própria movimentação (transporte), qualquer grão de areia ou outro tipo de sujidade que impedia o trabalhar da mesma, deve-se ter soltado e esta ficou a trabalhar.

No entanto, parece-me que o rotor está a precisar de ser substituído, pois, a bomba vibra-me um pouco e é algo incomodativo...

Sabem onde posso adquirir um rotor novo para a Aquaclear 3600 ?

(...) 

Aproveitei e tirei os aspersores do BM200/DOC ~DIY...
Coincidência ou por qualquer outro motivo que não me tenha apercebido, a bomba do escumador está deveras silenciosa!!!


(...)

Aproveitei e coloquei alguma RV na sump. Algo que já estava previsto há algum tempo. A estrutura em eggcrate finalmente foi posta em uso.
Esta estrutura está situada debaixo da mini-sump, pois é uma zona morta a nível de equipamento.
Aproveitei um pouco melhor a mini-sump e também coloquei lá mais RV.
Ao todo, foram 5 rochas com algum volume que retirei do aquário e mais uma ou outra vai seguir o mesmo caminho.

Quero um aquário mais vazio, amplo (dentro das suas dimensões), com espaço, luz e transparecendo assim saúde.

(...)

Nesta óptica, vou colocar umas quantas RV de modo a conseguir o 'tal' layout.

A cola Epoxy (Deltec) que tinha, já estava aberta à vários anos e aquela parte que dá a cor encarnada... meus amigos... estava verde/cinzenta...
Vou comprar uma embalagem nova.

*Gostaria que me ajudassem a encontrar alternativas à cola Epoxy, de modo a reforçar a fixação entre rochas.*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Hoje acordei com um problema por resolver...
> 
> Desde que mudei de sump, que a minha bomba de retorno, na falha de corrente eléctrica, não retoma a actividade...
> Hoje voltou a acontecer, e devido à ausência de tempo, o aquário ficou sem ligação à sump...
> 
> A bomba em causa é uma Aquaclear 3600 (3600l/h)...
> Tem 4/5 anos e nunca me tinha dado problemas...
> ...



eu comprei vinagre evou colocar algumas bombas a trabalhar no vinagre para limpar...
heehhe sicce 2500 a minha com 8 meses nao me teem dado problemas...mas sao 8 meses

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Sabem onde posso adquirir um rotor novo para a Aquaclear 3600 ?




> heehhe sicce 2500 a minha com 8 meses nao me teem dado problemas...mas sao 8 meses


Sim Vítor... mas a minha já foi muito mal tratada com lixo depositado na sump... falta de qualidade na água...

Não achas que 2500L é pouco débito para o teu aquário?
Se bem me lembro o  teu aquário é maior que o meu (200L, o meu...)




> Gostaria que me ajudassem a encontrar alternativas à cola Epoxy, de modo a reforçar a fixação entre rochas.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Essa é do escumador...
a que foi alterada, e sim talvez seja pouco débito, mas a que está a fazer dee retorno é uma tunze que acho que faz 3000 
ainda pouco possivelmente 

talvez seja um dos pontos a melhorar no meu sistema sim o aquário tem 360 litros e a sump é quase metade...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ontem acabei as colagens de alguma RV.
Não ficou bem o layout que desejaria, mas num aquário de 200L... é complicado por falta de profundidade...

(...)

Ontem medi a densidade do meu aquário com o meu velho densimetro da AZoo...
1.021 a 26º !!!
Pensei, este valor está-me a alterar o comportamento do escumador!

O que fiz de seguida?
Alterei o programa do PLC para em vez de fazer reposição do nível da água, com água doce, fazer com água salgada de modo a subir lentamente a densidade...
Perceberam? Em vez de actuar a bomba do depósito de água doce, mando actuar a bomba de água salgada limpa e voilá! Teremos assim uma subida da densidade sem muito trabalho.

Precisava de preparar água salinada. 30L e 1100g de sal contra as 1000g que vinha a colocar.
Penso que com 1100g de sal terei uma densidade à volta dos 1.024... *Corrijam-me por favor se estiver errado.*

Liguei o aquecedor e a bomba de circulação por volta das 22h para aproveitar a taxa bi-horária.

Esta manhã, com o tanque onde faço a água salinada a 25º, medi a densidade... 1.019!!!

Mau! 
Será o tanque que tem a litragem errada? pensei eu...
Comprovadamente tenho 30L, pois enchi o tanque manualmente com um garrafão de 5L aquando da montagem/calibração do COADAS.
Matematicamente (recorrendo à altura da água e às dimensões do tanque) tenho aproximadamente 30L.

Será a que a balança está descalibrada? pensei eu...
Peguei numa embalagem de arroz e coloquei na balança. 1007g é um valor aceitável e talvez correcto para um pacote de arroz...

Será que é o densimetro que está descalibrado?
Parece que sim... ou então o sal está falsificado...

Coloquei-o em vinagre...

Estou seriamente a ponderar ainda hoje comprar um refractometro na Aquaplante... cerca de 55€.

Que acham disto tudo?
Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Quando montei o COADAS, senti algumas dificuldades em garantir que as bombas de:
reposição de água doce (Tanque 'C')
TPA água limpa (Tanque 'A')

ficassem completamente na vertical, de modo a garantir o seu correcto funcionamento até as bóias serem actuadas.
Fiz então 2 grelhas em eggcrate.






(...)

Tal como referi em posts anteriores, coloquei alguma RV na sump de modo aliviar o aquário.
Algo que estava prevista, pois a estrutura em eggcrate já tinha sido feita há algum tempo.
Fi-la com 10cm de altura, pois já tinha comprovado noutras situações que esta altura é suficiente para as limpezas da sump.
Coloquei-a debaixo da mini-sump, pois é um espaço morto.






*Bomba de TPA água suja*

Esta bomba dá muito jeito, pois ora coloco-a no compartimento da bomba de retorno, ora no compartimento do escumador, para aspirar as impurezas que ficam no fundo da sump.




(...)

Este fim-de-semana procedi à mudança de layout. Colei grande parte das rochas. Não sem antes apanhar muitos nervos... pois algumas teimavam em cair da sua disposição enquanto as colava...














Digam de vossa justiça.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

No dia 18 de Janeiro de 2008, no meu post #49 escrevia o seguinte:




> Boa noite a todos
> 
> O meu aquário não pára de me surpreender!
> Em tempos (mais de 2 anos...) ao mexer na RV caiu um caranguejo para dentro do balde. Achei piada. Eu ainda hoje acho que qualquer ser vivo no aqua, é uma mais valia!
> 
> À pouco ao fazer uma vistoria do aquário, (amanhã é dia de limpeza e remoção das rochas!) deparei-me com o meu amigo!!! (parece que está entalado na rocha...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este fim-de-semana enquanto manipulava as rochas, detectei-o!
Desta feita não o deixei escapar e coloquei-o na mini-sump.
Irei fotografá-lo assim que surgir a oportunidade.

Tembém detectei muitas conchas de cerites e de nassários mortos em diversas cavidades das rochas.
*Terão sido arrastados pelo caranguejo?*

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Bom, já que ninguém comentou o meu novo layout, pedia-vos então que comentassem o seguinte.

Quando tirei as rocha do aquário para proceder à sua colagem, não gostei do cheiro da mesma.

Quando me iniciei nos reefs, nunca mais me esqueci daquilo de que o Paulo da então extinta ReefDiscus me ensinou... "a rocha deve sempre ter um cheiro a maresia... caso contrário, não a compres!"...

A minha rocha não cheirava a maresia...

Que poderá significar a ausência do cheiro a maresia?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem fiz algo de espectacular!
Algo que não fazia há vários meses ou mesmo anos!

Medi o PH do aquário!  :Palmas: 
PH 7.0... :yb665:  com sonda acabadinha de ser calibrada.

Penso que esteja na altura de começar a colocar kalk...

Ontem esqueci-me, mas hoje vou medir o PH em vinagre (2.4 - 3.5) por via das dúvidas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Tens soluções tampão para essa sonda? O 7,0 soa-me mto mal... 

Se sim faz a calibração, se não tenta alguém perto de ti. Podes medir o pH do vinagre mas mede também a da kalkwasser (solução sobrenadante límpida) e depois diz qq coisa.

Abraços

RB

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Raúl

Sim, tenho solução para a calibrar.
Ainda é a solução original (a caneta é da AZoo).
Calibrei a caneta antes de medir o Ph do aquário.

Acho o valor absolutamente estranho até porque desde há 1 mês que faço TPA's diárias de cerca de 4L com água salinada com sal Red Sea.

Estará algo a decompor-se na água, que provoque a sua acidez?
Terá a ver com a ausência de cheiro a maresia?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boas Pedro,

Para calibrar deves ter pelo menos 2 soluções certo?

Faz primeiro as medições que falámos, depois logo se tenta ver de onde vem esse pH. Já agora mede tb o pH nessa água salinada que falaste.

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Ontem procedi a alguns teste de PH

Vinagre 5º - PH 2.4
Água da torneira - PH 8.7
Agua de osmose - PH 8.2

E o resultado mais surpreendente!

Água do tanque de água salgada para execução de TPA - *PH 6.6* !!!

Não percebo...
A última vez coloquei 1100g de sal em 30L... está bem que neste tanque estava um resto de água... está sempre, pois a TPA é diária.

Que poderá ser?
Silicone?
Água mais antiga, mal feita?

Muito estranho...

Alguém me consegue ajudar a perceber?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Será que a minha osmose está a precisar de manutenção?
Será que está a deixar passar algo, de modo a que a minha solução de água salinada, em vez de estar a PH 8.2 esteja a PH 6.6?

Não sei o que pensar.

Alguém tem palpites?

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Esses valores são extremamente suspeitos. O valor da água da torneira faria o SMAS ficar em alerta vermelho  :yb624: 

Agora a sério, eu creio que tens um problema com a sonda, os valores da água da torneira e osmose serem acima de 8 é estranho.

Podes confirmar com outra sonda? Ou ligar ao SMAS e perguntar...

Até já,

RB

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Uma ideia para medir o valor do pH com relativa precisão é usar um teste químico. Por exemplo com o teste de pH da Nutrafin consigo ver o pH com precisão de 0.2.  :SbOk3: 

Em relação ao cheiro a maresia, se a rocha não cheirar bem, poderá ser sinal de que houve algum problema com os seres vivos alojados nela e estes se encontrem em decomposição, daí um mau cheiro. No caso do aqua ainda não estar estabilizado, com as bactérias nitrificantes, essa decomposição poderá ser extremamente prejudicial para os outros vivos.

Em relação ao layout da rocha, acho que está porreiro.  :SbOk:  Depois com os corais há-de ficar ainda melhor.

Para medir a densidade, uso um daqueles medidores flutuantes com termómetro integrado. Como uso água natural a precisão do mesmo serve na boa. A água do mar costuma rondar os 1025 então adiciono alguma água da torneira para ajustar para os 1022 a 1024. Os refractómetros poderão ser muito úteis para a criação de água salinada através de mistura de osmose com sal, para ter uma precisão maior.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Confesso que ainda nao tinha lido este teu topico,o que fiz agora.Gostava de saber se sempre colocaste os Lumenarc com lampadas de 150Watts.Se sim,que tipo de lampadas usaste.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Quanto aos Lumenarc, fi-los, mas nunca os coloquei a funcionar, pois nunca comprei os balastros e as lâmpadas...

Quanto à leitura, bom... o tópico já fez um anito de existência... bem sei que não é um tópico muito apreciado, pois não tem corais, não tem peixes...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

A minha sonda está com problemas.
Nomeadamente com os PH altos.

Como assim?

Hoje um colega meu teve a gentileza de me emprestar (a esposa tem uma empresa de rega) 2 soluções de calibração de PH.
1 PH4 e outra PH7.

A sonda AZoo estava calibrada para PH7.
Na solução PH7, apresentou sensivelmente este valor.
Na solução PH4, apresentou sensivelmente este valor.

Voltámos a testar no PH7, e a sonda nunca foi capaz de lá chegar, apesar das sucessivas lavagens por água corrente.
Ficou-se no PH6...

Já antes tinha testado em:
água mineral - PH7.8
água torneira empresa - PH8.8

Sabem se existem eléctrodos à venda para as canetas da AZoo ?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Queria deixar aqui uma nota.
Muitos sabem que o COADAS - *C*entro *O*peracional de *Á*gua *D*oce e *Á*gua *S*algada, nasceu, há cerca de um mês.

Quero partilhar convosco onde e quando surgiu a ideia.

Podem ver aqui as diversas divagações.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ao fim de vários dias a escumar e bem, o meu escumador deixou de fazer espuma...

Como sabem, o aquário ainda não tem vivos... e a única coisa que faço relacionado com a química da água, é a troca diária de cerca de 4L de água salinada.

Será que não existe nada para escumar? (parece-me pouco provável...)
Será que os níveis de ORP estão baixos? (parece-me pouco provável, pois tenho bastante agitação na superfície do aquário...)
Eventual alteração significativa do Ph?
Eventual alteração da salinidade?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Porque é que te parece pouco provavel que não exista nada para escumar num aquário sem vivos e com trocas constantes de água?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O local onde o escumador está a trabalhar terá muita agitação à superfície? Quando a tensão superficial da água é quebrada o escumador demora uma horita a recuperar.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

As condições de trabalho são sempre as mesmas, excepto às 20h que é quando procedo à TPA.

Não percebo porque numa hora tenho escumação correcta e noutra nada de escuma... para já, não vou proceder a qualquer alteração da afinação.
Vou esperar para ver... até porque espero no próximo fim-de-semana penso colocar 2 Ocellaris.

Uma nota, os meus mangues crescem a olhos vistos!!

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Só para te lembrar que se entretanto o PH ainda não tiver sido corrigido pode afectar a escumação.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já está a escumar. Um pequeno ajuste. Tive que abrir ligeiramente a válvula, esta manhã abri demasiado, pois estava com dry skim, e agora quando cheguei fechei ligeiramente para ter wet skim.

(...)

Entretanto comprei o refractómetro (finalmente!) e ao ler as instruções fiquei a saber que é necessário água destilada para proceder à calibração... é mesmo assim?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde
> 
> Já está a escumar. Um pequeno ajuste. Tive que abrir ligeiramente a válvula, esta manhã abri demasiado, pois estava com dry skim, e agora quando cheguei fechei ligeiramente para ter wet skim.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Entretanto comprei o refractómetro (finalmente!) e ao ler as instruções fiquei a saber que é necessário água destilada para proceder à calibração... é mesmo assim?
> 
> Obrigado
> ...


Boas Pedro

Eu calibro o meu com agua de osmose.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

É com enorme pesar que anuncio o fim da minha aventura nos salgados.
Quando tudo parecia indicar que seria agora o recomeço, sou eu que cansado de tantos obstáculos ultrapassados, decido desistir.
*O precisar de água destilada para calibrar um refractometro, foi a gota de água!*

Vou-me dedicar aos invertebrados de água doce.

Fica este tópico como testemunho de alguém que tentou vencer na aquariofilia salgada.

Aprendi muito e espero que a minha presença neste fórum tenha sido útil para algum de vós.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia
> 
> É com enorme pesar que anuncio o fim da minha aventura nos salgados.
> Quando tudo parecia indicar que seria agora o recomeço, sou eu que cansado de tantos obstáculos ultrapassados, decido desistir.
> *O precisar de água destilada para calibrar um refractometro, foi a gota de água!*
> 
> Vou-me dedicar aos invertebrados de água doce.
> 
> Fica este tópico como testemunho de alguém que tentou vencer na aquariofilia salgada.
> ...


EHEHEH dia 1 abril....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Uma vez que ninguém levou a sério a minha desistência... aqui estou eu!

(...)

Cerca de 2 semanas após a aquisição do refractómetro, ontem finalmente perdi a vergonha (leia-se receio) de o utilizar.
Primeiro ponto, aquilo não é nenhum bicho de 7 cabeças!
Aliás comparo a sua facilidade de utilização a um densímetro!
Calibrei-o com água de osmose aquecida a 26º para ser o mais preciso, pois a água a medir está a esta temperatura.
A mesma água de osmose arrefecida, dá o mesmo valor do da calibração, pois o refractómetro tem compensação de temperatura.

Só lamento mesmo não o ter adquirido mais cedo...

*Resultado:*
Densimetro - dá 1.021 água do aquário
Refractómetro - dá 1.026 a mesma água acima descrita

Cinco valores de diferença!!!

Eu até acredito que já tenha tido o aquário a 1.030...

Uma vez gastei 100 em nassários, ermitas, blá, blá... e mesmo com a aclimatização, foi vê-los a tombar!

Enfim...

Meus amigos, não vale a pena, no que diz respeito a aparelhos de medição poupar dinheiro.
A aquariofilia marinha caminha cada vez mais para o rigor e precisão dos aparelhos de medição, comparáveis a aperelhos de laboratório.

Comprem um refractómetro, não se vão arrepender!
Irão poupar em sal e em vivos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Acho que o problema terá sido usar o Densímetro de ponteiro, ouvi dizer que não são muito fiáveis...

Pessoalmente uso um daqueles flutuantes com termómetro integrado e até agora não tenho queixas. Como uso água natural do mar também não tenho usado sal + osmose para fazer água salgada sintética.

Mas claro, se o custo do refractómetro não for um problema, é sempre um bom investimento.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Venho anunciar uma nova etapa da vida do meu aquário!

Ontem entraram 2 peixes - Ocellaris e um coral, 1 Sarcophyton (1 belo exemplar)

Os peixes/coral após 1h30' de climatização estão bem de saúde.
Os Ocellaris jantaram artémia congelada.

(...)

Com a entrada do Sarco, hoje de manhã procedi à activação do Reactor de Kalk DIY.
Necessitava da vossa experiência.
Os reactor tem 10l de água e coloquei 15 colheres de chá de kalk... *que aconselham??
*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Boa sorte Pedro...
E boa Páscoa...

Agora já não vais conseguir desleixar isso...

em relação ao kalk, como só tenho cálcio e a minha experiência com kalk foi breve, não te posso ajudar nesse aspecto...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boa sorte para os novos habitantes  :SbOk3: 

Em relação ao kalk, também não uso, tenho pavor, pois em 50 litros aquilo subia o pH que metia medo...  :SbSourire2:  Mas a ideia que tenho é que se costuma adicionar uma colhe de chá por cada 5 litros... por isso acho que essas 15 colheres é um bocado a mais...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Como sabem (!?) tenho 2 Ocellaris e 1 Sarcophyton desde o passa dia 10 de Abril.
Afinal não tive tanto medo assim...

E os sacanas até parece que têm repúdio ao Sarco...

Na altura comprei comida congelada da Ocean Nutrition (Artémia), mas penso que deveria diversificar.
Que mais comida aconselham a adquirir?

(...)

Existe uma cumplicidade entre mãe e filho para que o aquário seja 'inundado' de Ocellaris...
Qual a vossa opinião?

(...)




> Agora já não vais conseguir desleixar isso...


Só se arranjar um sistema automático que me limpe o vidro da frente...

(...)




> Boa sorte para os novos habitantes


Obrigado Artur. Assim espero.


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho algumas questões acerca do meu escumador...

1 a 2x por semana tenho que o afinar...
Normalmente demoro 1-2 dias a afiná-lo...

O palpite é de que ele limpa a água em demasia... e depois não tem nada para escumar...

Este palpite tem seguimento num tópico brasileiro, acerca de outra questão, mas que coloco aqui para fundamentar a minha opinião.

*vitor_schulter*



> Para aquários pequenos gosto muito do Prizm, o problema é que talvez ele seja muito para 18L, vai depender da alimentação dos animais, e pode não funcionar da maneira mais adequada.



Concordam?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por acaso também é uma dúvida que tenho... se tivermos um aquário de 100 litros com um escumador adequado para 400 litros, será que podemos deixá-lo a funcionar apenas 6 horas (24/4) vs 24 horas? É que um escumador potente pode gastar uns 30 a 40 W/h, mas se der para usar apenas uma parte do dia, ao final do mês pode não influenciar a conta da luz...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Artur,

Isso também não é nada que não tivesse já equacionado...deixar o escumador apenas ligado umas 8-10 horas durante o período bi-horário mais barato não apenas por uma questão de custos mas, essencialmente, porque acho que, no meu caso, o que o escumador consegue tirar da água, o faz com bastante rapidez e passa o tempo todo a escumar água cor de chá bem fraquinho...O escumador é sobredimensionado para o meu aquário e penso que tê.lo ligado 24 horas por dia representa um completo desperdício de dinheiro...ams gostava de ouvir masi opiniões!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Artur,
> 
> Isso também não é nada que não tivesse já equacionado...deixar o escumador apenas ligado umas 8-10 horas durante o período bi-horário mais barato não apenas por uma questão de custos mas, essencialmente, porque acho que, no meu caso, o que o escumador consegue tirar da água, o faz com bastante rapidez e passa o tempo todo a escumar água cor de chá bem fraquinho...O escumador é sobredimensionado para o meu aquário e penso que tê.lo ligado 24 horas por dia representa um completo desperdício de dinheiro...ams gostava de ouvir masi opiniões!



 :Olá:  Rui

Uso o meu das 22h às 09h...também em período mais barato  :Coradoeolhos: ...pois tenho bi-horário.Partilho da tua opinião.
Um abraço :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pela vossa opinião.
Também me parece que seja algo que tenha que reflectir...
Com 2 peixinhos, 4L TPA diários... talvez ainda assim não tenha carga orgânica para tantas horas/dias de trabalho.

Ainda esta manhã despendi 1h à volta do escumador para o afinar, pois esta madrugada  acordei (devido ao granizo que se fazia sentir) e constatei que a bomba de reposição de água doce estava a trabalhar em demasia.

Levantei-me e apercebi-me de que o escumador fazia 'glu glu', pois tinha o copo cheio de água...

Aquilo estava afinado, entretanto deixou de bombar e voltei a afiná-lo... ou a desafiná-lo...

Se hoje estiver afinado, não lhe volto a tocar, mesmo que não esteja a escumar...

(...)




> Uso o meu das 22h às 09h...também em período mais barato ...pois tenho bi-horário.Partilho da tua opinião.


Jorge, uma chamada de atenção para a taxa bi-horária.

Horário de Inverno: 22h-08h
Horário de Verão: 23h-09h

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Jorge, uma chamada de atenção para a taxa bi-horária.

Horário de Inverno: 22h-08h
Horário de Verão: 23h-09h

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer[/QUOTE]

 :Olá:  Ferrer

Obrigado pela dica  :Pracima: .
Quanto ao escumador...mesmo com alguma carga orgãnica...o período referido è mais que suficiente.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves


__________________________________________________  _____________

_O meu àqua:ÀquaNeves - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM

_

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Jorge

tanto quanto sei esse horário foi alterado passou a ser sempre das 22 as 08 horas independentemente se é verão ou inverno.

foi o que ouvi mas tenho de confirmar na edp.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas 

confirma-se no ciclo diario as horas de vazio são sempre das 22 as 8 horas, independentemente se é verão ou inverno.

podem confirmar aqui:

Horários_flash

temos de poupar electricidade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Pedro! tens toda a razão!!!
Desconhecia por completo essa alteração!

Podem verificar aqui

Seleccionem:
1. Baixa tensão normal
2. Ciclo diário - Horário de Inverno/Horário de Verão


Impressionante como é que sou informado desta alteração num fórum de aquariofilia.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

temos de estar sempre atentos pois é normal este tipo de alterações serem publicitadas em letras pequenas " tipo seguros" :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para assinalar a entrada com sucesso no dia de ontem de um Lysmata Amboinensis (Large size) após meia-hora de aclimatização.

Portanto, tenho neste momento:
2 peixes - Ocellaris
1 camarão - Lysmata Amboinensis
1 coral - Sarcophyton

Entretanto encontrei mais um caranguejo...
Tenho 2. Um na sump (que pensei que tivesse morrido, pois conseguiu mudar de divisória) e outro no aquário, que mais parece um polvo, pois faz vai-vém, na colecta de comida.

(...)

O meu escumador está afinado.
Espuma densa, compacta.

Antes de ontem à noite, escumava.
Ontem de manhã não escumava e não mexi nele.
Ontem à noite já escumava
Hoje de manhã, continuava a escumar.

(...)

Estou a alimentar os meus Ocellaris 2x ao dia. Artémia congelada da Ocean Nutrition.
Gostaria de diversificar a sua alimentação. *O que mais me aconselham?*

(...)

Entretanto esta tarde vou fazer o levantamento de custos da recuperação do meu aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Aos meus ocellaris dou-lhes essencialmente granulados. Ocasionalmente larvas vermelhas liofilizadas e artémia de ovos recém eclodidos. Acho que os granulados têm uma grande variedade de ingredientes e são suficientes como elemento básico. Depois ir variando com outros alimentos é sempre bom. Há quem faça um alimento caseiro e congele.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Aos meus ocellaris dou-lhes essencialmente granulados. Ocasionalmente larvas vermelhas liofilizadas e artémia de ovos recém eclodidos.


Artur, estamos a falar de que marcas de comida?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

No início dei Sera Marin Granulat, a embalagem das pequenas deu para cerca de meio ano. Depois experimentei Tropical Marine Gran, que ainda estou a dar. Mas basicamente é tudo igual, há muitas marcas, e estou a optar por essa segunda, de origem polaca, que tem um custo mais em conta. As larvas vermelhas da Prodac, Nutron Blood Worms. E a artémia, umas saquetas Sera Artemia-mix.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Eu uso granulado assim como flocos da "Nutrafim" há já alguns anos e não quero outros.
O granulado tem a particularidade de ficar em suspensão bastante tempo...permitindo assim o seu consumo antes de se depositarem na cama.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Durante o dia acabei por comprar 'Sera Marin Granulat' e os Ocellaris comeram tudo!
Parece-me que o camarão também gostou.

Que mais aconselham?

Grato pela atenção
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

Ferrer

Já usei esse granulado da "Sera Marin"...mas de longe o que mensionei anteriormente è bastante superior...e os meus camarões também a comem...tem como mais valia não criar tanta poluição,pois o da Sera degrada-se mais rápidamente ( não em termos de prazos de validade,mas sim no meio aquífero após a introdução ).
Esta è tão só a minha experiência com estes dois produtos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Boa tarde
> 
> Durante o dia acabei por comprar 'Sera Marin Granulat' e os Ocellaris comeram tudo!
> Parece-me que o camarão também gostou.
> 
> Que mais aconselham?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Abraço
> ...


Na aquaplante, tens uma variedade enorme de comida congelada, neste momento estou a dar artemia, marine mix, choped crill (congelados) e flocos também ON Prime Reef e Formula Two.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Na passada 4ª feira o meu Sarcophyton decidiu deixar de abrir... tenho acompanhado a sua evolução e nunca me preocupei seriamente (sinal de maturidade) pois ele sempre se manteve forte e em pé.
Hoje começou a largar algo como um 'véu' e os pólipos parece que querem voltar a despontar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Dito e feito!
O Sarcophyton hoje de manhã estava novamente lindo! Realmente é um belo exemplar.

Hen hen!

Noutros tempos tinha entrado em grandes questões! Estaria a morrer? Não estaria? Agora, tudo tranquilo... foram 3 anos de aquário quase sem vida, mas muitas questões foram sendo resolvidas.

A recuperação do aquário continua!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Algumas fotos para ajudar a ver melhor  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Algumas fotos para ajudar a ver melhor


Aqui vai...

Ao 6º dia começou a largar o véu...




Ressuscitou ao 7º dia...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

A minha simularia também estive assim 2 dias depois boom linda :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: , deve ser normal nestes tipos de corais.  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O meu Sarco, hoje de manhã encontrava-se novamente sem os pólipos extendidos, ou seja, estava novamente careca...

Bom, entretanto estão escolhidos os próximos 2 futuros habitantes a entrar no sistema a 2 de Maio...

*Ecsenius stigmatura*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Tail Spot Blenny

*Istiblennius chrysospilos*
Buy Red Spotted Blenny (Istiblennius chrysospilos) - Size: 2"-3" - Vivid Aquariums - Buy Online - Fish Store in Los Angeles

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Filme do 
Ecsenius stigmatura

Filme do
Istiblennius chrysospilos

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

O meu sarco também faz isso com regularidade, fica um dia com pólipos recolhidos, depois no dia seguinte está normal, outras vezes fica com eles recolhidos quando as luzes estão todas acesas e extende quando a luminosidade é menor...não sei como interpretar isto..mas, no geral, cresce e está aparentemente saudável.

Bonitos blennys que escolheste! Onde os vais adquirir?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Ainda bem que gostas.  :Smile: 
Irei adquirir na ReeCenter por intermédio do Gil Miguel.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

falta ai umas fotos de tudo a trabalhar com os bixos lá dentro  :yb665: 


muito bom projecto. tenho estado a acompanhar os DIY individualmente e so agora em último é que li este post. parabéns pelo trabalho  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado João.
Um trabalho de persistência e vontade de vencer, não fosse eu Capricórnio.

Um lojista dizia-me recentemente que 3 anos com aquário só com água, não era fácil...

Claro que não foi.
Antes de saber andar, certamente que caí muitas vezes, e hoje caminho...
Hoje o aquário caminha...

Antes do aquário colapsar, tinha 1 Clarkii, 1 Flavescens e 1 Hepatus...
Hoje preparo com antecedência as minhas aquisições, de forma a evitar cometer os erros do passado.

O caminho seguido pode não ter sido o mais fácil, mas foi o escolhido e não me arrependo, antes pelo contrário, sinto-me orgulhoso de ainda aqui escrever.

Espero que este post que se arrasta há mais de um ano, ajude alguém que passe pelas mesmas dificuldades.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Seguem algumas fotos dos habitantes do meu aquário.
As fotos já têm uma semana e neste momento o Sarcophyton, parece-me bem maior!









A recuperação continua...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

bonitos  :Wink:  a ver se metes ai + uns peixinhos =)))

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> bonitos  a ver se metes ai + uns peixinhos =)))


João, no próximo dia 2 de Maio irão entrar...

1x Ecsenius stigmatura

e...

1x Istiblennius chrysospilos

e

eventualmente 1x Strombus

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

acho todos muito bonitos e óptima escolha, agora é ficar à espera das fotos deles junto dos outros xD

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Infelizmente a entrada dos peixes previstos para amanhã, não vai acontecer...
Espero que tal se possa concretizar no próximo dia 9 de Maio.

*Notas:*
O meu Sarcophyton cresce a olhos vistos!
A minha Chaetomorpha está a definhar em contrapartida.
Os Mangues continuam a crescer.

*Conclusões ou não:
Por observação ao meu Sarcophyton, fico com a ideia de que sempre que ele se encolhe e muda de pele, poderá ser uma forma de defesa, de poupança de energia de modo a preparar o seu crescimento.
Sempre que ele reabre, mostra ainda mais e melhor todo o seu esplendor!*

Entretanto, brevemente irei trocar a minha iluminação T5 por leds.

*Dados técnicos:*
120W equivalentes a 500W HQI
8000lm (cerca de 68lm/led)
Leds de 14000K e outros mais azuis
Leds com projecção angular de 120º
Ligação directa a 220V
e mais não digo...até receber o material.

Fotos:




Para mais informações acerca de leds, podem ver aqui

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O meu camarão Lysmata Amboinensis decidiu mudar de pele.
Lembro-me que quando tive um Lysmata Seticaudata, aconteceu-lhe o mesmo.

*Gostaria de saber se este procedimento é usual ou é sinal de stress?*
É que neste momento tenho o aquário a 28º...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

pelo que sei é normal e indica a boa qualidade da agua.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> Boas Pedro
> 
> pelo que sei é normal e indica a boa qualidade da agua.


Porque dizes que indicia boa qualidade da água?
Tenho outros factores que me dizem isso... como por exemplo o fraco/nenhum desenvolvimento das macro-algas... mas não estava à espera que uma muda de pele de um camarão me indicasse isso...

Os caranguejos também mudam de pele, estou correcto?
Também são indicadores da qualidade da água?

Mais uma nota, os meu mangues estão bem de saúde, grandes. Durante estes meses, houve que não queria rebentar... rebentou agora! Isto pode ter algum significado!?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

A temperatura acelera o metabolismo...assim a muda de casaco mais vezes...com essa temperatura aliada a uma boa reserva alcalina irás vê-lo fazer mudas com bastante assiduidade,os carangueijos também.
Não tem nada a ver com stress.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge




> Não tem nada a ver com stress.


A não ser com o nosso  :Smile:  ...

Estas peles, devem ser retiradas do aquário?
Deixo estar que não faz mal?
Deixo estar que serve de alimento a alguém?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

isso indica que a agua tem as reservas de elementos essenciais as mudas de casca.

eu deixo e os nassarios adoram.

onde arranjas-te os mangues? são fáceis de manter? qual a iluminação que usas para os mangues? reduziram os fosfatos?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Onde comprei os Mangues!?
Verifica aqui no post #500

Fáceis de manter!?
Muito fáceis! Ao contrário do que dizem, nunca tive necessidade de lhes limpar as folhas com água doce. Estão grandes cheios de saúde.

Iluminação!?
Lâmpada E27 (penso) de 21W=100W

Fosfatos!?
Não faço ideia... não faço testes...  :SbSourire2: 

Mas penso que sim. Para mais informações, contacta o membro Bruno Quinzico, pois comprámos os Mangues na mesma altura. Mas os relatos que li dele, é que a água estaria com qualidade, não só pelos mangues, mas também  devido às TPA's de 8L diárias (eu faço de 4L)...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> 
> 
> A não ser com o nosso  ...
> 
> Estas peles, devem ser retiradas do aquário?
> Deixo estar que não faz mal?
> Deixo estar que serve de alimento a alguém?
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Digam o que disserem...eu tiro.
Fique bem :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas.

Entretanto, há algum tempo que coloquei na cabeça que havia de fazer um nano, aproveitando todos os recursos que o actual aquário e sump dispõem.

Quer isto dizer que:
1. Os aquários irão ficar interligados
2. Pus na cabeça esta ideia e não descanso enquanto não a colocar em prática!  :SbSourire2: 

Estou a pensar nas seguintes dimensões: C35 x L40 x H40cm

A ideia passa por experimentar algumas situações.
Quais:
1. A aplicação de BB (Bare Bottom) com uma placa de acrilico branco
2. Aqui reside a grande questão:
a.) Fragário de SPSb.) nano com SPS
Ainda estou indeciso... e gostaria de contar com a vossa participação, de modo a me decidir...

3. Gostaria que fosse um nano em 'L' invertido, mas os 40cm de largura, acho que tornaria a perna do 'L', digamos que irrisória...



Este projecto irá passar à partida por um móvel DIY.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje como habitualmente, fui dar de comer ao meus palhaços. São 10 minutos matinais de lazer.

Constatei neste intervalo que o meu palhaço maior (ligeiramente maior) estava a fazer investidas sobre o outro.
Eles que até à data eram amiguinhos, agora pareciam 2 doidos a percorrer o aquário... o aquário ainda tem pouco tráfego (leia-se peixes) senão não sei como seria...

Eles de vez em quando punha-se a dançar um para o outro, mas hoje levaram as coisas mais longe!

*Este procedimento, está associado a definições sexuais!? O peixe maior, se não é, será brevemente a fêmea... será esta a razão?* 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Este procedimento, está associado a definições sexuais!? O peixe maior, se não é, será brevemente a fêmea... será esta a razão?


Acho que encontrei a resposta aqui...
http://www.reefforum.net/f4/espaco-c...cimento-13886/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

[QUOTE=Pedro Ferrer;144410]Bom dia


Este procedimento, está associado a definições sexuais!? O peixe maior, se não é, será brevemente a fêmea... será esta a razão? 
Grato pela atenção

Ferrer


Sem stress  :yb665: 

Comportamento absolutamente normal  :Pracima:  ...deixe o casal defenir-se.
No habitat è o pão nosso de cada dia  :Coradoeolhos: 
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

A recuperação continua... com novos habitantes!


*Istiblennius chrysospilos*

Parece-me um peixe muito simpático, não se esconde...






*Strombus*




*Caulastrea Furcata*



e por fim... 1x Ecsenius lineatus que teima em estar escondido...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

boa escolha de peixes  :SbOk: 
adoro esses peixes

com o Ecsenius lineatus e o Ecsenius Sigmatura podes usar um truque para fazer com que eles estejam sempre na frente do aquario :Coradoeolhos: 

pelas lojas procura troncos mortos de protula magnifica corta +/- uns 10 cm e cola na rocha em frente do aquario em algum ponto estrategico,mas num sitio que vejas bem

e vês que eles escolher logo esse sitio para estar na espreita a quem lhes espreita :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Pelos vistos as entradas correram bem  :Smile: 

Os ecsenius ao principio costumam ser timidos, mais um dia ou 2 e já se começa a desinibir!  :Smile: 

Cps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Pelos vistos as entradas correram bem


Sim. Uma aclimatização de cerca 1.5h...

O 'Ecsenius lineatus' já aparece!
Nomeadamente quando o ambiente está mais sombrio.

O 'Istiblennius chrysospilos' é um doido! Dá impulsos com uma genica!
Ontem viu um pequeno camarão (daqueles brancos, minúsculos... vou-lhe chamar camarão...) e atirou-se a ele que nem uma flecha.

A 'Caulastrea Furcata', quando às escuras, estende os seus tentáculos em busca de comida.
Espero que prospere... *Qual a taxa de crescimento deste coral?*

Valeu a pena esperar toda uma recuperação!
A recuperação continua...

Obrigado a todos que me têm aturado!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

1.
Boas notícias! O meu foco de leds foi expedido! Espero recebe-lo dentro de uma semana. Logo veremos...

2.
Hoje tive que mudar ligeiramente o meu Sarcophyton de local, pois ele está a crescer tanto para um lado, que começou a fazer baloiço e o perigo de 'derrocada' era eminente.

3.
O meu strombus é diferente do anterior. O anterior era um 'Strombus Alatus' e este é um 'Strombus sp'.
O anterior era mais térreo que este, pois este anda-me pelas rochas, lá para o 3º anel... o que é certo é que ele escolheu a rocha que mais precisava de limpeza! sem dúvida alguma...

4.
A minha Chaeto continua a definhar, acho que a vou retirar.
Uma coisa vos posso garantir! Há 2 anos que está no meu aquário e nunca deu sinais de enfraquecimento.
Quando começou a enfraquecer? Desde que coloquei o Sarcophyton!!!
E tendo em conta a taxa de crescimento do mesmo, é ele que estar a sacar tudo da água!

Já vi alguns comentários que alguns corais moles em determinados aquários, só começaram a vigorar depois de se ter tirado a Chaeto...
Neste caso, está a acontecer o contrário...

Não há dúvida, que cada aquário é um exemplo diferente...

E mais vos digo, não foi por acaso que coloquei o Sarco no 1º lugar da minha lista de prioridades aquando da nova colonização.

No livro "Fishes and Corals" de Dieter Brockmann, na pág.99, vem referido que corais como Sarcophyton spp. e Sinularia spp. suportam água com elevados nutrientes que podem chegar mesmo aos 60mg/l sem que os corais mostrem sinais adversos, pois as suas Zooxantelas conseguem remover nitratos.
Experimentou colocar Sarcophytons num aquário com 23mg/l de nitratos. Seis meses depois, a concentração de nitratos baixou para 14mg/l e o coral cresceu de 6cm para 10cm de diâmetro.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas notícias! O meu foco de leds foi expedido! Espero recebe-lo dentro de uma semana. Logo veremos...

Boas Pedro espero que tenhas sorte  :yb663: .
Se resultar sai logo 2 aqui para o je :SbSourire2: 
Depois dá noticias

Abraço   

Luis Santos :SbOk2:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Este aquario não para  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  
Sempre a evoluir com força, meus parabéns  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Este aquario não para  
> Sempre a evoluir com força, meus parabéns


Realmente não pára... já hoje noto crescimento na Caulastrea!!!
Quanto à força, espero que seja mais em qualidade!... :SbSourire2: 

Como sabem, o ano transacto foi um ano de muita dedicação e engenho para agora de forma calma, grão a grão, mês a mês encher o aquário de vida.

PS - Alguém me consegue esclarecer como a Caulastrea se propaga (sem a nossa intervenção)?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente não pára... já hoje noto crescimento na Caulastrea!!!
> Quanto à força, espero que seja mais em qualidade!...
> 
> Como sabem, o ano transacto foi um ano de muita dedicação e engenho para agora de forma calma, grão a grão, mês a mês encher o aquário de vida.
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Pedro
A Caulastrea à medida que cresce vai dividindo as cabeças em dois.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas!
A Caulastrea continua a ficar mais gordinha...

Notícias desagradáveis. O 'track number' da DHL que me deram para a encomenda do foco de leds não existe...

Entrei em contacto e enviaram-me um *,jpg onde mostram que o meu foco já foi expedido. E mais...




> Hi Pedro,
> 
> I promise we have sent the lights already. And I have just contact with DHL and was told that the staff made mistake, tomorrow you will track the information on DHL website. Besides I attach copy of DHL AWB for your reference.
> 
> I am sorry about the delay and mistake.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Loginn CHI


Resta aguardar... :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Notícias desagradáveis. O 'track number' da DHL que me deram para a encomenda do foco de leds não existe...


Já recebi encomendas pela DHL, há uns tempos atrás, e a referência costuma demorar um dia ou dois a aparecer no sistema. Acho que esse atraso é normal.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Confirma-se que está tudo 'okapa'!
A encomenda já surge no site da DHL e partiu hoje de Hong-Kong...

Está aqui ao lado...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já está em Leipzig, na Alemanha... :yb665: 

E para não ser uma resposta 'vazia', vou complementar com alguma informação acerca de algumas rotinas de manutenção do aquário... que os 2 corais, 4 peixes, 1 camarão e 1 Strombus, estão a gostar.

TPA diária de 4L
Reposição de água doce sem adição de kalk.

11h de iluminação com 2x39W ATI Blue
09h de iluminacao com 1x39W ATI Pro Color
09h de iluminacao com 1x39W ATI Blue Special
01h de iluminação com 2x39W ATI Blue Special

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Boas notícias!
O foco já está em Lisboa, já foi desalfandegado e já saiu das instalações da DHL!
Hoje deve chegar às minhas mãos!  :SbOk: 

Entretanto, deixo-vos uma foto do meu Ecsenius Lineatus



e podem ver abaixo a evolução da minha Caulastrea, em menos de uma semana no meu aquário.




Está com bom aspecto, não está!?
Podem comparar com a foto que se encontra na pág. 28 no post #688. Essa foto foi tirada no dia 10 do corrente, ou seja, tem 6 dias de aquário.

Nunca no meu aquário, tive crescimentos tão rápidos!  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boooooooooooooom dia!

Já tenho o foco de leds em minha posse. Não tive que pagar mais nada.
Assim que puder coloco novidades/fotos.

Edição:

*Dados técnicos:*
120W equivalentes a 500W HQI
8000lm
105 Leds de 14000K
14 Leds azuis
Leds com projecção angular de 120º
Ligação directa a 220V
3 ventoinhas de refrigeração
suportes para pendurar no tecto/parede

Para já, fiquei encadeado com a potência do mesmo!
Resta chegar a casa e experimentar (sem que a 'Maria' saiba por enquanto...  :Smile:  )

*Custos do foco:*

320 USD ao cambio de 1.3311000

240.40€ CONTRAVALOR (já inclui transporte)
019.23€ COM. EMISSAO
010.00€ DESPESA SWIFT
000.77€ IMP. S/C EMI. 04%
002.00€ IVA S/D. SWF. 20%

*272.40€ TOTAL* 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já simulei o foco!
Posso-vos dizer que está ligado há 40 minutos... :Palmas:  e que estou bastante satisfeito! Não sei como vos exprimir a minha alegria.

Fiquei a entender os adeptos das lâmpadas HQI. Aquele efeito de sombra... sabem qual é? Tem!

Aquela intensidade de uma lâmpada de HQI? Tem!

As fotos não dizem tudo... e mais, tive que improvisar 2 suportes (2 chapéus de chuva... :yb665: ).

Já simulei e tenho que subir o foco 10-15cm e aí, meus amigos, todo o aquário fica banhado de luz!

Acho que já não vou montar o nano... :Coradoeolhos: 

















I'm so happy!!!!

Sugestões para armar suportes para pendurar o foco aceitam-se!!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde
> 
> Já simulei o foco!
> Posso-vos dizer que está ligado há 40 minutos... e que estou bastante satisfeito! Não sei como vos exprimir a minha alegria.
> 
> Fiquei a entender os adeptos das lâmpadas HQI. Aquele efeito de sombra... sabem qual é? Tem!
> 
> Aquela intensidade de uma lâmpada de HQI? Tem!
> 
> ...


Boas Pedro ,com se comportam os corais com a nova luz?
Pendurar no tecto é o mais usual , senão compras umas pleias(Que em comprimento atinjam o meio do aquario) e pregas na parede á altura  que quiseres e depois prendes  os fios(suportes ) ás pleias .
Se o foco for bom vou mandar vir 2 para o meu aquario de 1.20\65l\55A(pelas tuas primeiras impressoes achas que chega?) .
Vai dando noticias 

Abraço Luis Santos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Luís

Quanto ao comportamento dos corais ainda é cedo... pois o foco teve apenas ligado 1h, mais para testar aquecimentos, luminosidade, etc... do que analisar comportamento dos corais, apesar da Caulastrea ter aberto bem.

Quanto ao teu aquário, penso que 1 foco chegaria se concentrasses os SPS's no centro e LPS e moles , mais para as pontas.

Por aquilo que pude observar/estudar, o foco abrange os 120cm sem quaisquer problemas, claro que com 2, conseguirias uma maior homogeneidade.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa noite Luís
> 
> Quanto ao comportamento dos corais ainda é cedo... pois o foco teve apenas ligado 1h, mais para testar aquecimentos, luminosidade, etc... do que analisar comportamento dos corais, apesar da Caulastrea ter aberto bem.
> 
> Quanto ao teu aquário, penso que 1 foco chegaria se concentrasses os SPS's no centro e LPS e moles , mais para as pontas.
> 
> Por aquilo que pude observar/estudar, o foco abrange os 120cm sem quaisquer problemas, claro que com 2, conseguirias uma maior homogeneidade.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Obrigado pelas informações Pedro ,tenho mais uma duvida ,os 14 leds azuis teem ligação independente ou acende tudo junto?
Penso que irei optar pelos 2 focos porque se for só um teria que o ter a uns 25 a 30cm da coluna de agua e não sei ate que ponto o fundo do aquario ficaria bem iluminado.
Mais uma vez Pedro obrigado pela tua atenção .

Abraço Luis Santos :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Luís

Os leds acendem todos juntos.
Ainda não abri o foco para ver como é aquilo lá dentro.
O foco traz uma ficha para ligar directamemente aos 220V.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa noite Luís
> 
> Os leds acendem todos juntos.
> Ainda não abri o foco para ver como é aquilo lá dentro.
> O foco traz uma ficha para ligar directamemente aos 220V.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



Boas ,resumindo vai-se ter de por umas actinias a´parte para complementar a iluminação(penso eu de que ),ou pode funcionar só com o foco?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Luís

Ainda não sei... não penso nisso, mas sim em adquirir (ou elaborar) uma moon light.
Ainda tenho que arranjar forma de suster o foco (agradeço dicas).
Ainda não o abri, espero ter tempo para o abrir amanhã e avaliar se é possível alterar algo no que diz respeito a simultaneidade dos leds.
Entretanto, continua arrumado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas ,resumindo vai-se ter de por umas actinias a´parte para complementar a iluminação(penso eu de que ),ou pode funcionar só com o foco?


Boas 
Se os leds tiverem 14000k não há necessidade de actinias.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Num meu futuro reef já estou a planear algo assim para suspender a calha de iluminação...

estrutura tipo poste de iluminação...

http://bharada.com/aquaria/120/black...uspension2.jpg

http://bharada.com/aquaria/120/black...uspension1.jpg

ou este com apoio no vidro traseiro...

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA280_.jpg

Isto porque liberta os vidros laterais dos apoios das calhas, então fica mais estético, acho. Aquele suporte tipo poste tem altura a mais, pode-se melhorar, e até uma solução com contra-peso e possibilidade de recolher para cima /trás, automáticamente... 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Pedro



> Se os leds tiverem 14000k não há necessidade de actinias.


Sim. Os leds estão anunciados como sendo de 14000K.
Penso que a questão passe mais pelo choque luminoso que acontece a passar de 0 para 100% de luz (noite-dia)

Artur, obrigado pelas dicas.  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Se  equivale a 500W não achas luz a mais para esse aqua?
Nos leds não dá para ligar a um potenciometro regulável para baixar a potencia?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Não sei Pedro se é luz a mais... digo-o muito honestamente.
Sendo um foco, existe no meio do aquário uma enorme projecção de luz.
Mas como podes ver nas fotos, nas partes laterais fica sombra. Algo que fica resolvido subindo o foco 10-15cm, ou seja, o foco irá ficar cerca de 25cm acima do nível de água.

Esta semana já não o monto e no próximo fim-de-semana penso que ainda não tenha condições para o montar, ou seja, penso que só o vá montar lá para o final do mês...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa noite
> 
> Não sei Pedro se é luz a mais... digo-o muito honestamente.
> Sendo um foco, existe no meio do aquário uma enorme projecção de luz.
> Mas como podes ver nas fotos, nas partes laterais fica sombra. Algo que fica resolvido subindo o foco 10-15cm, ou seja, o foco irá ficar cerca de 25cm acima do nível de água.
> 
> Esta semana já não o monto e no próximo fim-de-semana penso que ainda não tenha condições para o montar, ou seja, penso que só o vá montar lá para o final do mês...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Acho que deves experimentar um potenciometro pois os corais também branqueiam por excesso de luz,ou então de principio punha o foco mais alto e ia o baixando a pouco e pouco.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Boas notícias!!!
Com o acender das luzes actinicas (21:30) constatei que existe um pontinho redondo verde fluorescente na Caulastrea! Mais um pólipo a caminho!  :Palmas:  Com 10 dias no meu aquário, é bom sinal!

Parece que o 'mau tempo' já lá vai! Ufa!  :yb663: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Venho por este meio elogiar a sugestão que o Gil Miguel me fez acerca da aquisição de:
Ecsenius lineatus 
Istiblennius chrysospilos 

O Ecsenius anda menos desinibido, talvez mais que o Istiblennius...
Têm os seus dias...

O timing da sua aquisição foi acertada. Algumas algas alojavam-se no vidro traseiro e em 2 rochas próximas das bombas de circulação que apanham quase directamente o jacto de água, se be que estas rochas na anterior disposição, estavam no meio de outras e ainda não estavam calejadas com alga coralina...

Nisso, o Istiblennius fez/faz um trabalho estupendo! Neste momento tenho o aquário quase limpo de algas e preocupo-me agora em diversificar a comida para os meu habitantes.

Preciso então da vossa ajuda.

Neste momento, dou praticamente à boca dos meus Ocellaris flocos 'Sera Granulat' de manhã e à noite dou comida congelada 'Brine Shrimp' da Ocean Nutrition.
Um cubo de comida congelada, dá-me para uma semana...
Esta rotina tem cerca de 2 meses... penso que esteja mesmo na altura de dar algo mais...

Tendo em conta estes aspectos, que mais comida me aconselham a comprar, tendo em conta que os próximos habitantes poderão ser 1 Gramma Loreto, 2 Cardinais de Bangai... entre outras hipóteses ainda em cima da mesa.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, sobre o que foi dito acerca de colocar um potenciometro nos leds.
Normalmente os leds não aceitam os potenciometros convencionais, contudo dá para regular a intencidade, mas com muita eletronica...
não sei se vale o esforço..
Não tem nenhuma moonlight?

Quanto a comida, não te sei dar sugestoes, mas compra com o maximo de validade possivel, eu cai na asneira de comprar de tudo sem olhar a validade, eles adoram, mas como um cubo tambem me dura quase uma semana estou a deitar comida fora de prazo ao lixo...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Marco, não traz qualquer moonlight.

Hoje arranjei um tempinho, muito curto para matar a curiosidade...
Fotos do interior do foco.
Tem 4 transformadores, 1 para as ventoinhas e os leds podem ser divididos em 3 fases, pena que não por leds azuis, leds brancos...









Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

pronto, ja está resolvido, é só por temporizadores, um em cada transformador, o das ventoinhas é que pode estar ligado ao que acende primeiro ou segundo, essas ventoinhas devem ser mais para o calor dos transformadores, os leds nao aquecem assim tanto...
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como sabem, tenho uma grande paixão pelo meu Sarcophyton, mas estou a ficar cansado com o seu comportamento...

Passo a explicar.
Ele apenas está aberto 1-2 dias por semana, estando os restantes dias fechado. Quando começa a abrir, liberta todo aquele muco e fica esplendoroso!
Mas esta beleza é sol de pouca dura...
Sempre foi assim, pelo menos desde que está neste aquário.

Ele apanha alguma circulação para o ajudar a libertar-se do muco, poderá ser excessiva...
Está na zona central do aquário, portanto falta de luz não é...
Falta de nutrientes? Não sei, as macro-algas estagnaram há 2 meses. Não crescem e a tendência é morrerem...
As TPA's são diárias de 4L...
Escumador na minha óptica a funcionar muito bem...

Hoje tenho visitas e gostava muito que ele estivesse aberto, mas não me parece...

Que acham que poderá ser? 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tenho 1 e comporta-se da mesma maneira abre 2 dias fecha 1 mês, quando os resto dosa corais estão espectaculares

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O meu Sarco só fecha quando as luzes apagam... acho que ficar fechado vários dias não será bom sinal... o parâmetros da água pH, kH e Ca, estão ok? Esse comportamento poderá ter a ver com alterações na iluminação? Por exemplo, se a iluminação for demasiado forte ele poderá demorar dias a adaptar-se... Eu experimentaria mudá-lo de local, a ver se o comportamento se altera  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

Já são 2 pessoas a dizer-me o mesmo acerca da iluminação...de modo que acebei de o mudar de sítio e vou averiguar.
Quanto aos parâmetros :Coradoeolhos: ... não faço ideia... :yb665: 

Já agora...




> Neste momento, dou praticamente à boca dos meus Ocellaris flocos 'Sera Granulat' de manhã e à noite dou comida congelada 'Brine Shrimp' da Ocean Nutrition.
> Um cubo de comida congelada, dá-me para uma semana...
> Esta rotina tem cerca de 2 meses... penso que esteja mesmo na altura de dar algo mais...
> 
> Tendo em conta estes aspectos, que mais comida me aconselham a comprar, tendo em conta que os próximos habitantes poderão ser 1 Gramma Loreto, 2 Cardinais de Bangai, 2 Apogon cyanosoma, 1 Amblygobius rainfordi... entre outras hipóteses ainda em cima da mesa.


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Esta manhã vi algo mo meu Sarcophyton que não me agradou...

Vi aquilo a que vou chamar de lesmas a passearem na superfície do coral.
Têm 2-3mm de comprimento, são às riscas castanhas e brancas...
Não tenho foto, pois a minha máquina não tem 'macro' para tal aventura.

Têm alguma ideia do que possa ser?
Sabem de algum sítio que possa consultar este tipo de seres?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Ferrer

Vê aqui:Nudibranchs of the Sunshine Coast Australia and Nudibranch Blog - Gary Cobb and David Mullins

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Jorge!
Já dei uma vista de olhos por alto, mas ainda não encontrei.
Acho que vou ter que comprar uma lupa... para perceber o que tenho no aquário...

Bom, caso seja algo de benéfico para o aquário, qual poderá ser a razão da sua presença na superfície do coral?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

A serem nudibranquios, benéficos não serão com certeza Pedro.

Retira todos os que conseguires e de forma continuada até não veres mais nenhum!

Cps
Gil

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Obrigado Jorge!
> Já dei uma vista de olhos por alto, mas ainda não encontrei.
> Acho que vou ter que comprar uma lupa... para perceber o que tenho no aquário...
> 
> Bom, caso seja algo de benéfico para o aquário, qual poderá ser a razão da sua presença na superfície do coral?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Ferrer

Em:www.marinelifephotography.com/marine/marine.htm
Em invertebrados procura por "Sea Slugs","Sea Hares" e "Flatworms".
Como diz o Gil  :Pracima: ...não confiar.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Jorge!

São tão pequenos que é difícil de reconhecer.
Tirei o coral para fora  e analisei-o, mas cá fora a sua detecção é ainda mais complicada, pois parece que ficam da cor do coral e a sua percepção fica bastante complicada.

Vou continuar a analisar.
Para um aquário em recuperação, era o que faltava... uma praga agora...

Uma vez mais obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Esta manhã, esmaguei alguns bugs que encontrei na superfície do Sarco...
São tão pequenos que não os consigo apanhar...

Estou com outro problema no aquário...

Tenho 2 Ocellaris que entraram ao mesmo tempo no aquário.
Entraram com tamanho "S".
Neste momento, os mesmos estão com tamanho "S" e "M"...
O tamanho "M" não deixa o "S" comer... rouba-lhe a comida toda!
Dá-lhe bicadas! Persegue-o pelo aquário fora de modo a o afastar da zona da comida!

Apesar de às vezes eu conseguir distrair o 'M' para a zona contrária ao aquário... apenas à noite que é quando lhes forneço comida congelada, é que ele fica mais liberto para se alimentar...

Ontem comprei Mysis e Krill da Ocean Nutrition, acho que nunca vi o meu Lysmata Amboinensis tão maluco para comer Mysis! hen hen!

O meu Ecsenius de vez em quando rouba um pouco de flocos.

No fundo, os meus peixes têm-se revelado boa boca... há 2 meses que não variava a comida - "Granulado/Brine Shrimp - Granulado/Brine Shrimp"...

Sabem como é que vai acabar a história dos Ocellaris?
Eu penso que vá acabar este Sábado com a introdução de 3x Apogon leptacanthus...
Haverá mais rabos no meio de ambos... :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Os "Ocellaris" estão a defenir-se como casal  :yb665: ...à partida o maior será a fêmea...por isso sem stress.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Jorge!

(...)

Preciso da vossa ajuda.

Sabem onde posso arranjar este tipo de suporte cá?
aquaristic.net - ab Aqua Medic aquafit

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, os meus palhaços tambem andam assim, eram do mesmo tamanho mas agora um está maior, e não deixa o outro andar pela anemona, na hora de comer não quer saber de nada, só comer, vá lá, não é muito mázinha! hehe

Esse suporte parece facil de fazer, por ai não conheço nenhuma loja, mas aqui ha uma que vende peças iguais ou parecidas com essas para corrimãos ou corrimões como lhe quiserem chamar :SbOk2: 
O cabo é cabo de aço inox normal..
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estive a reflectir...
Com 4 serra-cabos (já os tenho de outra brincadeira), 2 cabos de aço (já tenho para arranjar o estendal da roupa), 2 buchas e 2 parafusos com gancho (não me recordo do nome, mas tenho lá em casa) faço o suporte...

O mais complicado é alinhar e centrar os furos com o aquário... visto ele estar numa parede fora de esquadria... diria que está a 45º.
Vou ter que fazer isto sozinho... enfim...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Obrigado Jorge!
> 
> (...)
> 
> Preciso da vossa ajuda.
> 
> Sabem onde posso arranjar este tipo de suporte cá?
> ...


Ferrer

Envi-e um mail à "Seahorseshop"...è possível que lhos arrange através dos pedidos especiais.Peça suportes de teto para as calhas "Hailea".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Jorge pela dica, mas...

Hoje cheguei a casa um pouco mais cedo que o habitual, e decidi colocar mãos à obra, de modo que fiz o suporte para o foco.
Aqui fica o resultado.
Tal como tinha ensaiado, decidi deixar o foco 25cm acima da linha de água.

















Estou bastante satisfeito com a cor, intensidade e efeito.
Que acham?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Acho muito bom mas só o tempo é que pode dizer como é que os corais se comportam.
Vou seguir atentamente pois acho que os leds vão ser o futuro da iluminação.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

1as análises ao foco...
Normalmente quando me levanto de manhã, o aquário está 1º mais quente de quando me deitei, fruto da calha 6x39W T5 DIY... hoje de manhã mantinha-se à mesma temperatura - 25º

A Caulastrea e os peixes reagiram bem. As cores estão bonitas.
Para Junho já tenho a agenda preenchida, mas em Julho pretende adquirir um frag de 1 SPS (colorido) para ver a reacção.

(...)

A recuperação do aquário continua com rasteiras...
Uma das minha bombas 7200/2 (2400l/h electrónicas) da Tunze, ambas estão ligadas a single controller, mas 1 delas está-me sempre a activar o Buzz, ou seja, aquele apito que o controlador dá quando finaliza o "feed time", para além disso, parece-me que está a arrancar e a parar constantemente... neste momento tenho apenas 1 a trabalhar.
Posso ter o motor em curto-circuito... vou contactar a Tunze.

Poderá ser o driver? Não me lembrei de trocar o driver a ver se o problema passava para a outra...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Onde arranjou esses bicos de pato :SbQuestion2: 
O seu àqua está um espectáculo :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Jorge, obrigado pelo elogio, mas questiono a que se deve esse mesmo elogio, tendo em conta que o aquário ainda se encontra muito despido...

Os 'bicos de pato', arranjei na empresa. São usados para lubrificar ferramentas de corte.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Olá Pedro!


Se quisseres  podemos combinar uma visita para ver o foco, e posso levar-te alguns frags de sps!

Assim que aches que o aqua tem condiçoes, é só dizeres!

Abraço

Pedro

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Jorge, obrigado pelo elogio, mas questiono a que se deve esse mesmo elogio, tendo em conta que o aquário ainda se encontra muito despido...
> 
> Os 'bicos de pato', arranjei na empresa. São usados para lubrificar ferramentas de corte.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Referência feita ao layout  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Jorge pelo elogio ao layout.
Luvas, cola Epoxy Deltec, paciência e nervos foram os elementos necessários à sua construção.

Pedro, havemos de combinar, eventualmente para o fim-de-semana 6/7 de Junho.

Mail que a Tunze me enviou relativamente ao meu problema com a bomba:




> Pedro,
> 
> Usually this noise means the pump is dirty or has lime inside the  
> drive unit, or the drive unit is broken.  First I would disassemble  
> and clean the pumps paying attention to the small parts shown in the  
> manual.
> 
> Roger


Já procedi à sua limpeza e realmente parece que era isso mesmo  :Coradoeolhos: 
Fiquei sem perceber que tipo de sujidade estaria a provocar este mau funcionamento...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas Pedro, de facto também as minhas fazem um certo barulho quando ficam sujas, tens de abri-las e retirar a ventoinha para fora e limpar que costuma estar sujidade aí dentro...fica bem

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Constatações:
Esta semana as macro-algas que estão no display principal, revelaram algum crescimento, algo que não tinha acontecido nos últimos 2 meses...
Que alterações fiz esta semana??
1. Mudança de iluminação
2. Comida congelada - Mysis em vez de 'Brine Shrimp' (tudo 'Ocean Nutrition')

Passo a explicar. De manhã dou sempre granulados quase à boca dos peixes, de noite dou comida congelada. Desde que iniciei o repovoamento do meu aquário que a comida congelada tinha sido apenas 'Brine Shrimp' (foram 2 meses assim...) e agora não sei se a mudança de crescimento deveu-se à iluminação ou à mudança da alimentação.

Quanto ao meu Sarco, se não eliminei todos os bugs, alguém me deve ter ajudado, pois não vejo mais nenhum... e o coral esta manhã estava-se a libertar do véu...

Mais...
Novidades que espero concretizar este fim-de-semana:
3x Apogon leptacanthus
1x Duncanopsammia axifuga

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Constatações:
> Esta semana as macro-algas que estão no display principal, revelaram algum crescimento, algo que não tinha acontecido nos últimos 2 meses...
> Que alterações fiz esta semana??
> 1. Mudança de iluminação
> 2. Comida congelada - Mysis em vez de 'Brine Shrimp' (tudo 'Ocean Nutrition')
> 
> Passo a explicar. De manhã dou sempre granulados quase à boca dos peixes, de noite dou comida congelada. Desde que iniciei o repovoamento do meu aquário que a comida congelada tinha sido apenas 'Brine Shrimp' (foram 2 meses assim...) e agora não sei se a mudança de crescimento deveu-se à iluminação ou à mudança da alimentação.
> ...



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Onde arranja a "Duncanopsamia axifuga"  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: .
Tambem quero :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge




> Onde arranja a "Duncanopsamia axifuga" .
> Tambem quero


Onde? Na ReefCenter...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> 
> 
> Onde? Na ReefCenter... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


O meu obrigado  :yb677:  amigo Ferrer

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como sabem, o tempo aqueceu... já não era sem tempo.

Ao contrário do que tinha previsto, atrasei-me no planeamento da refrigeração...
Ainda ontem comentava que a minha predisposição para eventual DIY nesta área, era nula.
Estas coisas dos DIY tem muito de sazonal... ou estamos inspirados ou não estamos... neste momento, talvez não estejamos...

Mas ainda assim, ontem no regresso a casa, vinha a magicar um sistema que envolvia 4 ventoinhas 220V, acrilico, etc...

Qual o meu espanto de que uma ventoinha, pequena de 220V, custava 18€ e qualquer coisa... nem pensei duas vezes...
Claro que desisti da ideia, pois já há sistema de ventoinhas (Blau...) bem mais em conta!

Tinha o aquário a 28º e as notícias para este fim-de-semana não eram animadoras para um aquário que estava a esta temperatura. Ainda para mais, hoje é dia de recepção de mais vivos.
Passei pelo AKI de Loures e vi aquilo que se viria a tornar o meu equipamento de refrigeração!
Custo: cerca de 19€!!!



30W
3 velocidades esq-dir
3 velocidades cima-baixo
70º de rotação esq-dir
90º cima baixo

Ontem não tinha muitas condições para a instalar, mas ainda assim coloquei-a, mas não fez nada. pois não estava directamente apontada para o aquário.
Esta manhã, decidido a implementar a ideia magicada ontem de noite, esperei pelas 11h e furei o tecto...
Aqui está o resultado:





Meus amigos, com esta disposição o meu aquário passou de 28º para 26º (medida por controlador OSAKA) em apenas 1h20m !!! Na velocidade 3.
Espectáculo!

Apenas falta ligá-la ao controlador para a ventoinha ser gerida por este.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pedro,

Se calhar jávou tarde, Mas uma solução mais estetica... Eu tinha um refrigerador tecco mas só dava para 300L a 25º ou 400L a 27º o que era curto para 900L que tenho agora. Fui á Norauto e comprei duas (1 ainda está empacotada) ventuinhas de 12V para carro e resolvi o problema.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tenho 6 ventoinhas de 140mm de PC(12V), ligadas ao meu controlador OSAKA!

Mas até agora ainda não funcionaram!

Esse refrigerador n tá em perigo de cair para o aqua?

Acho que devias mudar o angulo, está muito apontado para a agua!

A ideia das ventoinhas é abranger a maior area possivel de agua, e não um ponto localizado!

As minhas estão quase paralelas ao aquario, com uma ligeira inclinação!

Então essas mudas, já se estão à ambientar?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Mesmo tendo em consderação que a ventoinha está presa ao tecto, não achas que a mesma deve estar a fazer alguma pressão na parede lateral do aquário ? (isto é só malta a mandar "bitaites"  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: ) 

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite!




> Mesmo tendo em consideração que a ventoinha está presa ao tecto, não achas que a mesma deve estar a fazer alguma pressão na parede lateral do aquário ?


Gonçalo, a ventoinha pesa 1.8Kg... está com um ângulo de inclinação de cerca de 45º, portanto os 1.8kg não estão aplicados nesse ponto, mas estão distribuídos pela estrutura.
E o eventual esforço nem é feito na parede lateral, mas sim na trave francesa.




> Mas uma solução mais estetica


João, até pode ser, mas quem já teve o aquário como eu tive, há questões que passam para 2º plano. A ventoinha cumpre a sua função. Baixa 1º por cada 40 minutos de utilização. Mais, o aquário está numa divisão da casa a que chamamos de escritório, se fosse na sala, eventualmente não teria a ventoinha, não sei...




> Esse refrigerador n tá em perigo de cair para o aqua?


Pedro, espero que não! Fiz alguns ensaios....  :Smile: I




> Acho que devias mudar o angulo, está muito apontado para a agua!
> A ideia das ventoinhas é abranger a maior area possivel de agua, e não um ponto localizado!


A ventoinha tem um diâmetro de 23cm. A sua altura, com a actual inclinação, permite que o aquário seja refrescado em mais de 50% da sua área. A ventoinha, por consequência manda ar no sentido da janela, empurrando para fora o tão indesejável calor.




> Então essas mudas, já se estão à ambientar?


Pedro e Gil, muito obrigado pelas generosas ofertas, foram 9! frags no total que me foram oferecidos.
Ainda não os coloquei ao gosto, apesar de estarem próximo da sua localização final. Hoje foi dia de passeio e não tenho Epoxy suficiente para o que pretendo fazer. Só depois de a adquirir é que os vou colocar na localização final.

Quer isto dizer que ontem entraram 3 peixes e 10!!! frags.
Mais tarde, colocarei aqui a lista dos vivos. Ainda tenho que fazer uma pesquisa para a colocação dos links.

Pedro, agora é ter paciência e aguardar o seu comportamento debaixo do foco de leds... irei colocando as minhas observações.

Parece que o meu Sarco está agora no sítio correcto, tem fraca corrente e têm-se mantido aberto.

P.S - Gil, aquela dica do cinto, espectáculo! :yb665:  Cheguei a casa às 20H30'... para quem julgava que ia chegar a casa às 22h...nada de problemas conjugais!  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Relato de entradas no aquário do passado sábado, dia 30/05/2009

Peixes:
3x Apogon leptacanthus

Corais:
1X Duncanopsammia axifuga

1x Seriatopora Caliendrum
1x Seriatopora Hystrix castanha
1x Montipora capricornis verde
1x Turbinaria sp
1x Acropora roxa
1x Pocilophora castanha
1x ainda não sei o nome...  :Smile:  

1x Pachyclavularia verde
1x Zoanthus

Nota: O Sarco continua a bater recordes de permanência em estado aberto

Os frags 'não castanhos' que entraram, continuam com cor...  :SbSourire2:  e parece que com indícios de adaptação e crescimento.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

ehhehe Pedro tens ai já 1 pack d corais bom ehehhehe posta ai 1 foto geral do aqua para vermos hehehehe  :Big Grin: 

parabens continua !  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O Sarco continua aberto... Alterações: mudei-o para um local com menos luz, mas penso que mais importante, com menos fluxo de água.

Relatos de crescimento dos frags que entraram:
Duncanopsammia axifuga
Seriatopora Caliendrum
Acropora roxa
Pachyclavularia verde
Zoanthus

estão maiores!

Destaque para a acropora roxa que ainda continua roxa...  :Smile: 
Igual destaque para a Seriatopora Caliendrum, que apesar de estar maior, já vinha com uma recessão de tecido na sua base. Parece-me que esta recessão não parou, pelo que parece que vou ter que a 'fragar'.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Deixem-me corrigir os corais que deram entrada:

Corais:
1X Duncanopsammia axifuga

1x Seriatopora Caliendrum
1x Seriatopora Hystrix *rosa*
1x Montipora capricornis verde
1x Turbinaria sp
1x Acropora roxa
1x Pocilophora *encarnada*
1x *Acropora Formosa Verde* 

1x Pachyclavularia verde
1x Zoanthus

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> ehhehe Pedro tens ai já 1 pack d corais bom ehehhehe posta ai 1 foto geral do aqua para vermos


1º tenho que limpar o vidro da frente...
2º depois tenho que fazer 1 exercício com a minha máquina fotográfica, pois para macros, coitadita... Sony DSC-50 de 2001...2.1MP...

Bom... ao fim de vários anos  :yb665:  sem fazer testes ao aquário, decidi fazer hoje 2!  :SbSourire2:  (ena ena!)

Então aqui vai:
Kh (JBL) - 9
Ca (Red Sea) - 400

Finalmente um teste de Cálcio fácil de executar! Detesto fazer testes...

Acho valores justos/engraçados/curiosos para que não adiciona qualquer aditivo, nem mesmo kalk, apenas TPA diária de 4L com sal 'Red Sea Pro'.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Depois de investigar na net que o sal 'Red Sea Coral Pro' tem KH7, não entendo como possa ter KH9... a não ser que o teste da JBL não seja fiável... :yb665: 

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ainda não entendi como os meus 3 Apogon leptacanthus estão vivos... é que eles não tocam em nada! Pelo menos que eu veja...

Granulado...
Mysis...
Artémia...
Krill...

nada! Já lá vai 1 semana... de presença no aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Quando os compraste viste-os a comer?
São peixes muito díficeis de por a comer tem de ter a artemia literalmente a entrar na boca deles para começarem.
Granulado esquece nesta fase.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Por experiência própria com a família Apogonidae , são de difícil climatização, mas se insistires na artemia e mysis habitua-os num instante :Pracima: 
Como disse o Pedro esquece o granulado por agora

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Quando os compraste viste-os a comer?


Não... não os vi a comer.

Mas o mais surpreendente é que a comida passa literalmente por eles e nem abrem a boca...

Antes dava por dia, apenas 1 qualidade de comida congelada, agora dou 3 qualidades diferentes (artémia, mysis e krill) e nada....
Outra dificuldade é que eles apenas se passeiam na frente do aquário com este às escuras... de resto andam sempre na parte posterior... (sinal de que não tenho paredão... :Coradoeolhos:  )

Estou a pensar arranjar Cyclopeeze congelado...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Experimenta dar de comer com o aqua ás escuras.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Experimenta dar de comer com o aqua ás escuras.


Pedro, por sugestão tua acabei de o fazer... eles vieram para a frente do aquário, mas não ligaram nenhuma à comida. É um peixe tão pacífico que nem 'ataca' a comida.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro, por sugestão tua acabei de o fazer... eles vieram para a frente do aquário, mas não ligaram nenhuma à comida. É um peixe tão pacífico que nem 'ataca' a comida.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Eles são peixes nocturnos que se habituam a comer de dia experimenta outra vez mas no periodo nocturno uma hora ou duas depois de as luzes terem apagado.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu tive um Pterapogon kauderni que levou 2 semanas para comer , tudo passava ao lado e ele nem se mexia ,de um dia para o outro mudou do dia para a noite , agora papa tudo ate granulado , Pedro e só uma questão de paciência.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

é um questão da fome apertar....

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Eles estavam efectivamente a comer, aliás como todos os peixes que vendemos!

A adaptação ás vezes pode ser lenta. Como já disseram, vai tentando a mysis, artémia e red planckton!.


Cps
Gil

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Gil




> A adaptação ás vezes pode ser lenta. Como já disseram, vai tentando a mysis, artémia e red planckton!.


A adaptação tem sido lenta, mas parece-me que estão mais mexidos/ousados que nunca... só falta mesmo abrir a boca!
A que é que chamas 'red planckton'?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Os meus mangues estão demasiado grandes para continuarem dentro da sump.
Inclusivamente as folhas estão a ficar queimadas pois estão a tocar na lâmpada.
A ideia passa por os retirar da sump e colocar num 'vaso' externo ao aquário.
Já vi em alguns membros essa situação.
Será que alguém me poderia ajudar a engendrar uma forma de criar a comunicação entre 'vaso' e aquário de forma a conseguir continuar a ter os mangues?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia Gil
> 
> 
> 
> A adaptação tem sido lenta, mas parece-me que estão mais mexidos/ousados que nunca... só falta mesmo abrir a boca!
> A que é que chamas 'red planckton'?
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



 :Olá: Ferrer

Red planckton (Lobster eggs) da "Ocean Nutrition".
Foi com este alimento que puz os meus Cromis a começar a comer,pois estavam como os teus apogons...vaidosos  :yb665: ...agora só não me comem a mim porque sou enorme  :Coradoeolhos:  ...malham flocos,artémia,mysis,comida preparada,tudo que lhes caiba na boca.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tens tambem cubos congelados da gramma comercializado pela TMC.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Contactei 2 lojas físicas acerca do 'red planckton' e está esgotado... ambas dizem-me que como temos a semana cheia de feriados, apenas para o final da outra haverá eventualmente...

Até lá, tenho peixes 'vaidosos', com mais fome e menos tímidos.... a hora de começarem a comer, deve estar... por dias.

(...)

A minha Duncanopsammia axifuga deu-se bem, está a crescer mais uma cabeça (veio com 2).  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Eu arranjo-te red planckton em placas ou blisters, Rotiferos, cyclops etc.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,como se esta a portar a calha de leds em relação aos corais e á calha que tinhas antes?


Fiquem bem :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O foco de leds até à data está-se a revelar uma excelente aquisição!
O corais duros estão a crescer (alguns...) e a manter as cores!
Existem algumas questões com as cores... por exemplo, uma Acropora Formosa Verde, frag que o Pedro Chouriço me ofereceu, ele dizia-me que o frag era verde e eu olhava para o frag e não via nada de verde... mas ele tem razão! Se eu observar o coral de cima, consigo me aperceber que ele realmente tem um tom e pontas esverdeadas!
Algo que de frente não me apercebo...

A Acropora roxa de pontas roxas continua roxa...
A Seriatopora Caliendrum continua verde...
A Montipora Caprocornis continua verde...

Os LPS continuam a desenvolver-se...

(...)

A semana passada errei ao medir o CA... a tradução em PT tem um lapso, pois diz para dosear 4 gotas num dos reagentes, quando na verdade são 5.
Hoje optei por fazer uma TPA de 30L, onde aproveitei para aspirar a mini-sump, aspirar as rochas e areão... e limpar mesh do escumador DIY.

Realizei testes ao CA (430) e KH (9).
Continuo a realçar que não adiciono aditivos nem Kalk, apenas TPA diária de 4L com sal 'Red Sea Pro'... e hoje a 1ª grande TPA quase ao fim de 4 meses de implementação de TPA's diárias...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde
> 
> O foco de leds até à data está-se a revelar uma excelente aquisição!
> O corais duros estão a crescer (alguns...) e a manter as cores!
> Existem algumas questões com as cores... por exemplo, uma Acropora Formosa Verde, frag que o Pedro Chouriço me ofereceu, ele dizia-me que o frag era verde e eu olhava para o frag e não via nada de verde... mas ele tem razão! Se eu observar o coral de cima, consigo me aperceber que ele realmente tem um tom e pontas esverdeadas!
> Algo que de frente não me apercebo...
> 
> A Acropora roxa de pontas roxas continua roxa...
> A Seriatopora Caliendrum continua verde...
> ...


Boas Pedro,posta ai umas fotos para a malta ver os corais sobre essa luz.
Não vou amandar foguetes ainda ,mas parece que temos substituição para as t5 e hqi.Das soluções que tem aparecido (sem contar com a tmc)parece a mais promissora ,agora resta esperar ( e  :yb663:  para que resulte) :SbSourire2: .
Fiquem bem

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Luís

A questão das fotos passa pelo facto da minha Sony DSC-50 (2001) não ter capacidade para apanhar os frags. (penso)

Mas vou tentar entre hoje e amanhã.
Depois logo se vê o resultado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Na 3ª feira de manhã ainda tentei tirar umas fotos, mas tal como afirmei em devido tempo, com a actual máquina é complicado... ela é como o dono... míope...  :SbLangue6: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## jeff corado

> (...) apenas TPA diária de 4L com sal 'Red Sea Pro'... e hoje a 1ª grande TPA quase ao fim de 4 meses de implementação de TPA's diárias(...)


Boas Pedro, 
Havia percebido que as TPAs diarias eram para evitar-se TPA grande, ou vc já havia considerado esta necessidade? se já qual a % e regularidade planeada?

Abraços,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Jeff

Sabia que haveria de ter que fazer uma TPA grande...
Em alguns casos, aconselha-se a fazer TPA's de 50% a cada 6 meses... talvez mais nos aquários de água doce...

Mas é óbvio que 4 meses sem aspirar o areão (Não fazendo TPA manual...), as rochas, a mini-sump, com pouca equipa de limpeza, esse dia chegaria.
Só a mini-sump foram 10L de lama...

Retirei cerca de 30L com tubo de 6mm e coloquei água nova directamente com o COADAS. Coloquei o COADAS em modo de manutenção e  activei a bomba de TPA água limpa.
Quando a água chegou ao sensor, foi fim de TPA... certinho, direitinho...
As TPA's diárias continuam. O Cálcio tem-se mantido estável e a níveis interessantes, sem adição de aditivos e de kalk.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem quando cheguei a casa, tinha o meu 'Green Star Polyps' no chão... coloquei-o no sítio e hoje de manhã estava outra vez no chão... gostava de saber quem é o engraçadinho que ao fim de 3 semanas começou a embirrar com o coral...

Os SPS continuam com as suas cores.

Acropora Formosa verde, que apenas me apercebia que era verde visto de cima, parece-me agora um pouco também visto de frente...

Seriatopora Hystrix rosa, que estava castanho, parece-me que está a ganhar tons de rosa...

Eventuais razões para esta aparente melhoria das cores?

1.
A semana passada procedi a uma TPA de cerca de 30L. Não foi uma TPA qualquer, foi aspiração de vários pontos do aquário e da mini-sump. Acreditem, muito lixo saiu.

2.
Afinação do escumador. Está agora com uma escumação mais líquida, pois subi o nível de água dentro do escumador.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Bom dia
> 
> Ontem quando cheguei a casa, tinha o meu 'Green Star Polyps' no chão... coloquei-o no sítio e hoje de manhã estava outra vez no chão... gostava de saber quem é o engraçadinho que ao fim de 3 semanas começou a embirrar com o coral...


Boas, antes de mais parabéns pelo sistema.
Em relação ao vândalo, aposto nos palhaços, pelo o menos o meu frenatus fazia o mesmo ao meu GSP, que não estava fixo.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, antes de mais parabéns pelo sistema.
> Em relação ao vândalo, aposto nos palhaços, pelo o menos o meu frenatus fazia o mesmo ao meu GSP, que não estava fixo.


Eu aposto nos eremitas, os meus estavam sempre a deitar abaixo os frags, até que um dia os colei a pedaços de rocha e ficou resolvido  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Eu aposto nos eremitas,


Não tenho ainda eremitas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

No meu sistema são os ermitas, os turbos e sobretudo o ouriço que metem tudo de pantanas!

----------


## jeff corado

Pedro,

No meu aqua também são os crustaceos, eremitas que vandalizam o layout, um deles (patas brancas), mesmo chega  a alimentar-se de yellow polipos (Parazoanthus-gracillis), mas como dissestes ainda não os tem em teu aqua, pelo mesmos que tu tenhas introduzido, será que não há algum habitante que "clandestino a bordo", que tenha vindo de boléia em alguma rocha? algum crab?

Sorte na procura do culpado,

Abçs,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Venho registar a 1ª baixa desde o início de repovoamento do meu aquário... 1x Apogon leptacanthus... os outros 2 insistem em não comer... é uma questão de dias...

Hoje procedi a uma TPA de cerca de 15L. Foi a litragem necessária para aspirar o areão. Tenho que reforçar a minha equipa de limpeza para evitar acumulação de detritos e consequentemente tapetes finos de diatomáceas. Algo que tarda sempre em adquirir nos meus aquários... :yb665: 

A Montipora capricornis verde, está agora mais verde do que alguma vez vi no meu aquário. Tenho aprendido a 'ler' os SPS... os seus pólipos hoje estavam ligeiramente estendidos enquanto procedia à aspiração do areão.
Nunca tinha visto os seus pólipos.

Eventuais razões para o aparecimento dos seus pólipos:
1. Escumação agora mais líquida (acho que líquida de mais, voltei a regular o escumador para escumação menos líquida...)
2. Aspiração de sumps e areão (menos fosfatos...talvez, não sei)


Entradas para a próxima semana:
2x Pterapogon kauderni
1x Strombus sp.
2x Strombus Alatus
2x Cerites
2x Nassarius
1x Blastomussa wellsi

Com vêem, alguma da equipa de limpeza começa a entrar  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Lamento a tua perda e vai-te mentalizando para os outros dois,quando eles não vêm a comer da loja é uma questão de sorte :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Aproveitando o feriado a que tenho direito ( feriado de S. Pedro, já hoje levantei o cartão do cidadão, comprei material e substituí 3 estendais) lá consegui arranjar o tal aclamado 'Red Plancton'... já coloquei no aquário e pareceu-me tudo igual...

Já coloquei a descongelar cubos de Artémia, Mysis, Krill e Red Plancton para fazer uma papa mais saborosa...
Que mais poderei acrescentar? Tenho folha de Nori e granulados, ambas as coisas da Sera.

(...)

A água do meu aquário está definitivamente diferente!
Os pólipos do meu Sarcophyton são agora de um amarelo bonito! Até à bem pouco tempo eram castanhos... :yb665: 

*Acham que estou no bom caminho?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde
> 
> Aproveitando o feriado a que tenho direito ( feriado de S. Pedro, já hoje levantei o cartão do cidadão, comprei material e substituí 3 estendais) lá consegui arranjar o tal aclamado 'Red Plancton'... já coloquei no aquário e pareceu-me tudo igual...
> 
> Já coloquei a descongelar cubos de Artémia, Mysis, Krill e Red Plancton para fazer uma papa mais saborosa...
> Que mais poderei acrescentar? Tenho folha de Nori e granulados, ambas as coisas da Sera.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Segue em frente  :Pracima: 
Podes misturar Garlic ou vitality.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Hoje o feriado foi rentabilizado!

Mandei fazer o móvel para o novo projecto...
Os meus mangues estão a ficar com as folhas queimadas, pois estão a tocar na lâmpada, porque o espaço na sump tornou-se exíguo para eles... assim, já algum tempo que vinha a magicar uma forma de os colocar no exterior da sump. Ainda não coloquei aqui o projecto, pois ainda não o desenhei 3D por manifesta falta de tempo e ainda faltarem uns pormenores.

Então o móvel vai ter C25 x L30cm... é isso mesmo, vai ser uma coisa pequenina, o suficiente para ter um aquário com os mangues.
Este aquário vai ser alimentado directamente pelo tanque principal e irá desaguar na mini-sump, à semelhança do que hoje acontece.
Arranjei uma forma de enquadrar os mangues. Comprei estacas que se usa nos canteiros com 30cm de altura, para forrar então esse aquário. Estas estacas com o verde dos mangues, penso que vai ficar giro, pois assim o aquário irá ficar escondido.

Ainda não mandei fazer o aquário pois faltava-me os passa-muros. Sim, vai ter 2, um de entrada e outro de saída. Este aquário, vai ser metade sump, metade refúgio, digamos assim.
Vai ser dividido ao meio ao longo do seu comprimento, na 1º metade, será sump, com divisórias alinhadas na diagonal, para criar o efeito de ondinhas... na 2ª metade vai ter cerca de 12cm de areia para suster os mangues.

Aproveitando o dia, arranjei os passa-muros... comprei 2 por cerca de 22€... há uns anos, na loja onde comprei o meu aquário, 1 passa-muros custou-me 50€... :yb620: 



*Onde comprei?*
António Silva Costa, Lda em S. Julião do Tojal, Loures. Fica por trás da igreja de S. Julião do Tojal, apanha-se a rua da igreja e corta-se na 1ª à esquerda, que é uma rampa não alcatroada, e voilá! de todos os tamanhos...

2x Adaptador para depósito 1.1/2"x32x1" 15.52€
2x Ponteira 40mm 2.41€
1x União simples 50x1.1/2" 1.22€
1x Joelho a 90º 50x1.1/2" 1.83€
2x Anel curto de redução 50x40 0.88€

Os furos do aquário para os passa-muros serão à volta dos 47/48mm...

(...)

*Alguém tem ou sabe de algum projecto que tenha as divisórias da sump com inclinação para criar as ondas de modo a aumentar as trocas gasosas?
Para saber medidas e qual o ângulo aconselhado...
*

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## jeff corado

> *Alguém tem ou sabe de algum projecto que tenha as divisórias da sump com inclinação para criar as ondas de modo a aumentar as trocas gasosas?
> Para saber medidas e qual o ângulo aconselhado...
> *
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro,

Ao ver seu post lembrei-me, do projeto Yemanjá :OMULUM MANGROVE. (http://www.mardecoral.com.br/yemanja...osmo/home.html), o link parece ter corrompido, o projeto era bem elaborado tinha as tais divisões em angulo e até mesmo controle de maré ( high tide / low tide ), parece que com o principio de maré a filtragem e posterior devolução de micronutrientes e biomassa ocorreria como na natureza ou seja por ciclos, ainda lá seria o habitat para camarões ( alimento ), e seus predadores cavalos marinhos, se não me falha a memória controlava-se com solenoides...mais uma idéia para vc "ripar" e claro atestar com sua competencia nos DIY.

Abçs,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O que eu refiro, parece-me que está presente numa/na sump do Machado de Sousa e na Aquaplante... parece-me...

(...)

Hoje às 6 da manhã, apanhei a maior desilusão que me recordo em aquariofilia...
Ainda pensei que tivesse chegado na hora 'H'... mas não...

o meu Istiblennius chrysospilos (09.05.2009 - 30.06.2009) decidiu pôr fim à vida... saltando para o chão...

Ele e o meu Ecsenius lineatus não se entendiam muito bem ultimamente, mas nunca pensei que chegasse a este ponto!

Recordo-o como um excelente comedor de algas, que muito me ajudou a eliminar algas em algumas rochas, bombas e vidros. Lembro-me de o ver dentro das bombas de Tunze, a limpá-las quando estas estavam em modo de alimentação.

Senti-me impotente. Uma pessoa luta constantemente por lhes dar boas condições, luz, água de qualidade, alimentação... e acaba por os perder por questões sociais.
Nunca me tinha sentido assim... nunca pensei ver um peixe meu no tapete.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

No meu aqua antigo que não tinha traves francesa aconteceu-me isso varias vezes.
No meu novo que tem traves e luz de presença  nocturna nunca mais aconteceu.
O teu tem traves e luz nocturna?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

lamento muito a tua perda  :Icon Cry: , mas infelizmente a aquariofilia tambem nos dá surpresas muito desagradáveis, mas basta nos lembrar-mos dos bons momentos para que tudo corra bem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> O teu tem traves e luz nocturna?


Tem traves francesas. O meu 'fuso horário' é das 22h-08h... portanto foi com a luz de 'dia' acesa... à meia-noite estava vivo... e tinha comido bem.




> lembrar-mos dos bons momentos


Tenho tido poucos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

Seguem algumas fotos com a qualidade possível...























A minha 'Green Star Polyps' tinha acabado de ser pescada... uma vez mais, e fui obrigado a colocar um elástico...







Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Ao ver seu post lembrei-me, do projeto Yemanjá :OMULUM MANGROVE.


Jeff, bem mais simples do que tinhas percebido...

Já encontrei fotos para vos explicar o que pretendo fazer no aquário para os mangues... 

Encontrei na 'Maternidade do Coral' do Machado de Sousa.






Não será isto, mas é a base do trabalho...  :Smile: , se a isto juntarmos uma cota decrescente em Z das divisões de modo a formar uma escada, iremos ter bastante agitação à superfície em todo este trajecto...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto segue projecto 3D, daquilo que vai ser a nova casa dos meus mangues...
A água virá directamente do aquário, passando em 1ª instância por uma mini-sump.
As divisórias estão desniveladas de modo a criar ondulação, permitindo assim uma maior oxigenação.
Depois de passar pela sump, a água volta para 'trás', passando por uma mini-DSB com 12cm de altura, indo para a sump propriamente dita.

Este aquário vai ter C22 x L27 x H27cm.











Que acham da ideia?
Mais logo coloco os desenhos 2D...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Gregersen

Boas Pedro!

Primeiro que tudo parabéns pelo teu tópico e pela grande montagem que estas a realizar  :yb677: 

O teu desenho levanta-me uma duvida! Se fizeres as placas inclinadas ate ao fundo não te arriscas a criar zonas com pouca circulação no fundo, uma vez que crias uma zona que só tem uma abertura em cima?

No desenho do tópico do colega Machado, as zonas inclinadas são abertas também no fundo, penso eu, para evitar este problema.

Peço desculpa caso a minha leitura esteja errada. 

De resto parece-me bastante bem  :Palmas: 

Abraço

João Gregersen

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite João




> Se fizeres as placas inclinadas ate ao fundo não te arriscas a criar zonas com pouca circulação no fundo, uma vez que crias uma zona que só tem uma abertura em cima?


A ideia também passa por aí.
Provocar a sedimentação de detritos no fundo, portanto não preciso de agitação no fundo.
Provocar ondulação de modo a auxiliar trocas gasosas.

Mais opiniões?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem os desenhos 2D...







Já pedi cotação à Vidromoldura.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ninguém mais comenta o projecto???
Hum!?

Bom, este aquário à pouco mais de um ano parecia um plantado... agora até tem uns frags... caminha na direcção de um reef...
Existe agora uma ideia para aumentar o potencia Redox e igualmente reter algumas das impurezas numa mini-sump/mini-refúgio que poderá ter alguns defeitos, que poderão ser corrigidos com a vossa ajuda...

Boa!?
Então digam lá qualquer coisita, sejam amiguinhos!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boa noite
> 
> Existe agora uma ideia para aumentar o potencia Redox.....
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ola, Pedro
Vai transmitindo essas ideias :p que tambem estou interessado! :Pracima: 

Regards,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

Essa estrutura que estás a planear tem o objectivo mais alargado de te suportar os mangues para além da retenção de particulas e o meu comentário apenas vai no sentido de comentar a parte da retenção de particulas/sedimentos.

Quando montei o meu aquário há 7 meses atrás depois de muito ler resolvi montar uma sump que promovesse a retenção de particulas e tivesse a função (imprescindivel segundo me diziam) de quebra bolhas e para tal fiz uma sump com dois compartimentos, um com a queda do esgoto que albergava o escumador e depois de dois vidros quebra bolhas o segundo compartimento com a bomba de retorno e onde depois cheguei a criar chaetomorpha.

Long story short, 7 meses decorridos de usar essa sump, há 2 dias muni-me de um martelo e parti os dois vidros da sump que faziam a divisão da mesma e tenho agora uma sump toda ampla e, embora ainda apenas tenham decorrido dois dias, não quero outra coisa! A sump anterior era um autentico deposito de trampa pois eu não tenho pachorra para andar sempre a revirar as rochas que lá tenho para aspirar aquilo tudo bem.
O simples facto de ter partido os vidros faz com que o caudal de saída do escumador mantenha toda a superficie de água da sump com uma movimentação jeitosa e ainda lhe vou meter mais uma bomba para que toda a água da sump esteja em permanente reboliço. Ao fazer isso contribuo para um aumento das trocas gasosas mas, fundamentalmente, mais do que querer fomentar acumulação de trampa na sump, eu quero é mantê-la toda em suspensão até a mesma me ir para ao escumador ou ao saco de 200 microns que tenho no esgoto.
Tinha um ORP crónico de 280 (sem uso de ozono) que passou instantaneamente para 330 após esta modificação. Anteriormente subir o ORP era um calvário, agora ligo o ozonizador e o ORP sobe num instante embora com ele a 330 não tenha de o fazer.
Esta modificação não foi imaginada da minha cabeça mas sim após ver aquários saudáveis que eram mantidos desta maneira, uma sump simples em deterimento de várias divisórias mas há que colocar as coisas em contexto, eu não quero refugios nem mangues.
Apenas um outro ponto de vista sobre detritos em suspensão.

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Rui a minha sump está da seguinte forma...



Tirando os copos do filtro, é assim que está... aquilo a que eu chamo mini-sump, recebe a água do aquário e muita porcaria fica aí depositada. Como fica a um nível elevado torna-se fácil a sua aspiração com uma mangueira utilizada nas bombas de ar para um balde de 10L...

De resto, com 2 divisórias a limpeza da sump é bastante simples, ainda para mais porque a minha bomba de 'TPA Suja' vai fazendo a sua aspiração diariamente... :yb665: 

(...)

Ontem quando cheguei a casa após 1 semana de trabalho fora de casa, tinha mais um Apogon morto... apenas me resta um, que continua sem comer...

No espaço de 1 semana morreram-me 3 peixes... se fosse outro e noutros tempos já estava extremamente preocupado!
Mas não... 2 mortes de peixes que nunca demonstraram apetite e um peixe que saltou para fora do aquário.

De resto o aquário após muito esforço, dedicação, estudo, criatividade e investimento, respira saúde!
Os peixes estão bonitos (aqueles que comem...) e os corais crescem apesar de não colocar qualquer aditivo.
Continuo a não usar 'carvão activado', nem qualquer outra matéria filtrante, a não ser no tanque de água salgada, onde entre a bomba e aquário tenho 1 copo de filtro com esponja anti-fosfatos, para retirar fosfatos do sal, apesar de afirmarem que não tem fosfatos...

De resto, a filtragem está a cargo do escumador DIY, COADAS e mangues.

A água continua cristalina e o CA mantém-se estável nos 420, logo penso que o Mg esteja igualmente estável.

Gostaria de deixar aqui uma nota.
Ao contrário do que afirmam, eu nunca limpei as folhas dos meus mangues, nem borrifei com água! e no entanto, continuam a crescer a olhos vistos.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Para deixar uma nota acerca dos crescimentos dos meus SPS's...

A 'Acropora Formosa verde', na sua base, está-se a alastrar e a cobrir a cola epoxy! Ou seja, prepara-se para criar ramificações! Yuppie!

Todos os outros mostram crescimentos, ainda para mais estando eu ausente de casa 1 semana... parece que crescem mais  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

A Vidromoldura já me respondeu ao pedido de cotação da nova mini-sump para os mangues - 29

Não vejo a hora de montar todo o sistema!
A malta não pode parar... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Após 1 semana fora de casa devido a questões profissionais, esta manhã foi detectado pelas visitas (Paulo Cautela, Nuno e Luís) que uma das secções do foco de leds não estava em funcionamento...

Após algumas trocas de fios a fim de verificar se seria alguns dos transformadores que estivesse danificado, chegámos à conclusão de que não era daí o problema... poderá ser algum fio partido, mas não nos apercebemos, daí que poderá ser algo na placa...

Já fiz um mail ao fabricante, vamos ver como as coisas se irão desenrolar a fim de solucionar o problema...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje reforcei ligeiramente a equipa de limpeza com a entrada de:
6 Cerites
+1 Lysmata Amboinensis (tenho 2 no total)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Após notificar o fabricante do foco de leds que uma das secções estava sem funcionar... eis que surge o primeiro contacto por parte do mesmo:




> "Is that you turn the lights on 24 hours per day for one week?”


Jesus!
Eu!? 10h/por dia!

Vamos ver.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde
> 
> Após notificar o fabricante do foco de leds que uma das secções estava sem funcionar... eis que surge o primeiro contacto por parte do mesmo:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus!
> Eu!? 10h/por dia!
> 
> ...


Boas Pedro espero que tenhas sorte com a assistencia ,mas pelas primeiras palavras dele  :Admirado: .
Tambem estava a pensar mandar vir uma calha igual á tua ,mas acho que me vou limitar as t5 enquanto não chega cá a Portugal opções a preços convidativos .
Espero sinceramente que tenhas sorte com essa calha .

Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Acerca do foco de leds...o fabricante acredita que seja um mau contacto, uma hipótese que já havia sido avançada por quem viu o foco.




> Dear Pedro,
> 
> Thank you so much for the photos you send to me. I am so sorry about not getting back to you so soon.
> 
> With regard to the problems of power unit, I had ask our engineer for answer, he told me it maybe the short of circuit or poor contact, would you please check the lights if there is any fall line?
> 
> Best regards,


Respondi a pedir conselhos, pois não me quero aventurar muito a desmontar todo o foco...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Uma hipótese será talvez ter havido algum curto-circuito electrónico causado por humidade da água evaporada...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Artur

Não me parece, pois o foco está devidamente isolado. Os leds estão protegidos por um vidro.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje voltei a verificar o CA e o Kh do meu aquário.
CA -  420
Kh - 8, desceu de 9 para 8

Volto a lembrar que apenas faço reposição de elementos com TPA's diárias de 4L e recentemente TPA's de cerca de 8L ao fim de semana, de modo a aspirar o areão que apresenta cyanos... continuo a não adicionar kalk.

Penso que estas cyanos de devem aos sucessivos maus tratos no areão.
Várias nuvens de poeira sempre que mexia nas cochas em tempos que já lá vão, ficavam depositadas no areão.
Inclusivamente na última vez que as tirei para as colar com epoxy, essa nuvem de poeira existiu, ficou depositada no areão e não me preocupei em aspirar.
Cerca de 4 meses depois, surgem-me cyanos. Foram 4 meses sem equipa de limpeza, apenas com 1 strombus.

Em algumas zonas que aspiro, aquilo é nitidamente poeira e ao aspirar é frequente chegar a uma zona escura, que não sei o o que é, mas que já detectei noutras vezes, nomeadamente quando movia rochas do sítio.

Penso que este cinzento seja fruto de decomposição de comida, etc...

Estou a ponderar aspirar uma boa percentagem de areia e colocar nova.
Questão. Como se coloca nova areia? Com um tubo???

Outra questão. Devo-me preocupar com a descida do KH de 9 para 8?

Já tenho a nova mini-sump para os refúgios, falta-me o móvel... 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Pedro
como se têm portado os 2 Lysmata Amboinensis que tens no aqua

----------


## Manuel Faria

Pedro

Eu uma vez coloquei areia viva através de um tubo com uma parte de uma garrafa de plastico enfiada numa extremidade. Para nã levantar muita poeira antes de retirar o tubo, muito lentamente, deixei "assentar" a poeira e consegui que a areia ficasse quase no sitio sem levantar muita poeira.
As cyano são assim. Sem motivo aparente, aparecem. Com calma e trocas frequentes elas vão desaparecendo. Mas levam tempo. A mim apareceram-me, entre o areão e o vidro da frente, umas poucas nas rochas, e só ao fim de uns meses é que estão a começar a desaparecer.
Quanto à descida do kh, penso que não será muito problemático. Eu tenho-o a 9, mas penso que há membros que o têm a 7 sem problemas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> como se têm portado os 2 Lysmata Amboinensis que tens no aqua


Um é tamanho 'L' e ou outro é tamanho 'S'.
Até à data dão-se lindamente. Coloquei mais um (o 'S', pois havia relatos de que se tornam mais extrovertidos quando em pares.)

Já agora deixo aqui uma questão.
*Que outros tipos de Lysmatas poderei colocar no aquário?*

(...)




> Sem motivo aparente, aparecem.


Pois, mas há que encontrar causas....

Deixo aqui um relato que poderá ser interessante.
Ontem neste mesmo tópico, relatei que tinha encontrado uma zona cinzenta no areão, após alguma aspiração.
Estas zonas cinzentas conheço-as de outros tempos em que meu aquário andava nas ruas da amargura...
Nunca gostei delas...

Onde eu quero chegar é o seguinte:
De manhã a zona estava cinzenta e não mais aspirei. Deixei assim para ver o que se iria passar...
À noite, após a luz acenderem, não tinha cinzento, mas a zona 'afectada' estava agora encarnada de cyanos!!! Um pouco mais de 12h...

(...)

Estas cyanos têm uma causa... ou causas....
Vou enunciar as causas suspeitas:
1. Excesso de lixo no areão
2. Esponja de fosfatos esgotada. Localizada em filtro intermédio para retirar eventuais fosfatos de água salinada ('Tanque TPA limpa'  - COADAS)
3. Sujidade localizada no 'tanque intermédio' do COADAS. É o local onde é feita a água salinada e ao longo do tempo algumas impurezas que existem no sal sintéctico, vão ficando depositadas.

Medidas correctivas já aplicadas:
1. Aspiração manual em algumas das zonas afectadas
2. Consequente aumento das TPA's em virtude da operação acima referida.
3. Eliminação da esponja/filtro intermédio no 'Tanque TPA limpa'  - (COADAS) -> sump
4. Aumento da equipa de limpeza com Cerites e Ermitas (1x patas encarnadas + 1x patas brancas)

Medidas correctivas a aplicar:
1. Limpeza do 'tanque intermédio' COADAS
2. Continuação do reforço da equipa de limpeza a entrar no próximo sábado, dia 25/07

(...)

Seguem fotos da mini-sump a instalar no sistema para albergar os mangues







(...)

Foco de leds, *sem* a parte central em funcionamento. Apenas 80W em vez dos 120W...



Não está muito mal...

Agradeço uma vez mais a vossa participação.
Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro,

Essas manchas pretas são más .... se cheirares o areão dessas zonas pretas verás que te cheira a enxofre.

Pessoalmente eu aspirava-as.
Quando colocares areão novo verifica que as rochas não ficam assentes nele. O ideal seria levantar um pouco a rocha com PVC para não criar essas zonas estagnadas.

Essas zonas estagnadas que eu falo e as zonas pretas que tu referes são a mesma coisa e serão bolsas de Sulfito de Hidrogénio se não estou em erro. (muito CUIDADO ao mexer nelas ....). 

De qq maneira não te esqueças que tens colocado alguns peixes, e tiveste algumas mortes pelo que é natural que o aquário ainda se esteja a habituar à nova carga orgânica.

Cianos penso serem naturais mas com as TPA's que fazes isso rápidamente vai ao sítio. Vai aspirando enquanto fazes a TPA de Fim-de-semana com um tubo daqueles fininhos de ar.

Quanto ao KH tenta mantê-lo estável. O mais importante é a estabilidade. é preferível teres um KH baixo e estável do que andares a tentar subi-lo e teres valores oscilantes.

Se estivesse no teu lugar continuava com as TPA e deixava o aquário encontrar o seu próprio equilíbrio.

Só mais uma coisa, se bem me lembro não foi assim à muito tempo que colocaste as resinas de fosfatos a trabalhar, pelo que não me parece que seja a resina esgotada.

Abraços e boa sorte .... o meu está quase ... outra vez ....  :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Para resolver esse problema das cianos é relativamente fácil... arranjas uma receita de eritromicina de um amigo médico ou farmaceutico... ou então subornas alguém numa farmácia... colocas um comprimido, passados uns 3 dias as cianos já eram...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Para resolver esse problema das cianos é relativamente fácil... arranjas uma receita de eritromicina de um amigo médico ou farmaceutico... ou então subornas alguém numa farmácia... colocas um comprimido, passados uns 3 dias as cianos já eram...


 :Olá:  Artur

E muitas das bactérias essenciais ao equilibrio do àqua também  :Prabaixo: .
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cuidado com o "despejar" de medicamentos no aquário (penso que já nem se aconselha o uso de flagyl a não ser misturado na comida).

Eu acho que esta é uma das grandes "falhas" cá em Portugal.  Falta muita medicamentação que existe nos EUA.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Se quiseres Nassarios para reforçar essa tua equipa de limpeza, diz, que eu arranjo-te!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Quando colocares areão novo verifica que as rochas não ficam assentes nele. O ideal seria levantar um pouco a rocha com PVC para não criar essas zonas estagnadas.


Quando procedi à colagem das rochas com cola epoxy, coloquei pequenas placas de eggcrate para esse efeito.





> Só mais uma coisa, se bem me lembro não foi assim à muito tempo que colocaste as resinas de fosfatos a trabalhar, pelo que não me parece que seja a resina esgotada.


Certo. Poderei ter a osmose a precisar de manutenção.
Preciso de adquirir um medidor de TDS...





> arranjas uma receita de eritromicina


Isso mete-me medo... e ainda nem vi o que é isso... vou averiguar agora.





> Se quiseres Nassarios para reforçar essa tua equipa de limpeza, diz, que eu arranjo-te!


Obrigado Pedro! Os corais continuam em forma!  :SbOk: 

(...)

Este areão foi muito mal tratado num passado recente.
Ainda estive para o substituir neste novo arranque. Não o fiz atendendo a algumas sugestões e numa de expectativa por forma a perceber como o sistema iria lidar com essa situação/necessidade de limpeza.
Espero que com a actual equipa de limpeza e os próximos reforços, me ajudem a ter margem de manobra, sem descurar no entanto a procura do porquê do aparecimento das cyanos.

As macro-algas continuam sem se desenvolver desde o novo arranque há 4 meses atrás... ao contrário dos mangues...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

há por exemplo este outro tópico sobre o medicamento...
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/eritromi...acterias-4411/




> E muitas das bactérias essenciais ao equilibrio do àqua também .


Não afecta as bactérias nitrificantes...




> Cuidado com o "despejar" de medicamentos no aquário (penso que já nem se aconselha o uso de flagyl a não ser misturado na comida).


Usei parte de um comprimido ESE500 na dosagem de 1 grama para 1 litro, salvo erro...  :SbOk: 




> Isso mete-me medo... e ainda nem vi o que é isso... vou averiguar agora.


Eu só posso dizer que quando me falaram na solução também fiquei com receio, especialmente de afectar as bactérias boas. O certo é que quem me recomendou é um lojista de confiança. Experimentei no meu nano, passados 3 dias, com escumador e filtro desligados, para o medicamento actuar mais eficazmente, as cianos tinham desaparecido literalmente.   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Artur

Obrigado pelo link.
Ficou bem mais perceptível o uso do medicamento.

Um dos pontos focados para o aparecimento das cyanos, é a falta de circulação.
Tenho 2x 2400l/h em bombas 'power-head' pulsadoras da tunze. 
Já há algum tempo que ando a ponderar o reforço da circulação.
1x Vortech MP20 parece-me o caminho a seguir... vou ver...
Até lá, continuo a aspirar semanalmente o areão nas zonas mais acessíveis, pois julgo que o problema provenha daí - excesso de lixo no areão, provocados por maus tratos.




> Essas zonas estagnadas que eu falo e as zonas pretas que tu referes são a mesma coisa e serão bolsas de Sulfito de Hidrogénio se não estou em erro. (muito CUIDADO ao mexer nelas ....).


Sulfito de Hidrogénio, o que é? Vê aqui.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

E só para verem que não estou a inventar, mais um link de referência, a votação aqui no fórum...
http://www.reefforum.net/f20/cianoba...-devemos-2853/
 :SbOk3:  :Vitoria:  :SbBiere5:  :SbSourire2:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## willian de assis

> Ricardo, ainda bem que assim pensas  , essa é a melhor postura a tomar para quem gosta de estar sempre a aprender, como é o meu caso, no entanto tento sempre evitar ferir susceptibilidades  .
> 
> Eu continuo a achar que o Pedro não deveria de matar a rocha toda, tendo em conta o preço que ela pode atingir aqui em Portugal (já vi nas lojas a mais de 25 o quilo  , 30Kg = 750  ). Nos cá não temos rocha grátis como vocês aí no Brazil    .  
> 
> Como ainda não vi fotografias da rocha, torna-se mais complicado aconselhar as medidas a tomar, no entanto, a solução pode passar pelo seguinte:
> 
> Escovar a rocha toda na água salgada próprio sistema
> Deixa-la toda num recipiente com água salgada e sem iluminação (só com circulação, aquecimento e escumador) durante o máximo de tempo possível (de 1 a 3 meses).
> Durante esse período ir fazendo TPAs de 20 ou 30% de água todas as semanas.
> ...


desculpe me entrometer mas no brasil não é bem assim enquanto ai o salario é 1000,00 euro aqui é mil reais é uma grande diferença,aqui a rocha acaba saindo carissima. me desculpe.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

1000 euros é só para muito poucos....

O salário minimo é cerca de 400!

Mas ai no Brasil podes colectar rocha na costa, certo?

----------


## willian de assis

infelismento só estrangeiros tem ves no brasil nos se for pego coletando sai mais barato importar dai de voçes literalmente e infelismente só quem mora no brasil sabe do que estou falando.

----------


## willian de assis

aqui no brasil tudo é proibido até sertos dolares ou desculpe até serto ponto. entendeu

----------


## Luis Santos

> aqui no brasil tudo é proibido até sertos dolares ou desculpe até serto ponto. entendeu


.


Boas a todos, isso que disse-te não se passa só ai no Brasil .
se vires os nossos noticiarios nós devemos ser dos paises com mais gatunos de colarinho branco(politicos e a restante corja) por metro quadrado.
Portanto nesse aspecto não estamos melhores que voçês aì.

----------


## willian de assis

e mesmo não sabia não. mas va la isso ta pareçendo um forum politico e não é vamos esqueçer e se conçentrar em nosso rob. um abraço a todos.pareçe que aqui no brasil foi liberada pelo ibama a venda de corais[pareçe]

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

No passado dia 25/07 entraram mais 2 corais, naquilo que começa a parecer um pequeno reef.
As fotos são medíocres, pois devia ter limpo os vidros e não os fiz, mas ainda assim decidi colocá-las...

*Blastomussa Merleti*




*Pavona Decussata*



(...)

Tenho corais que há bem pouco tempo considerava impossível vir a tê-los...

As Diatomáceas estão a enfraquecer!
A aspiração semanal parece estar a ter efeito. Ao aspirar o tapete de algas, por baixo é bem visível o 'cotão' de lixo armazenado, que claro está, vou aspirando.

A equipa de limpeza foi reforçada com 1 Strombus Alatus e mais 1 (tenho 2) Strombus Spp.

(...)

Apesar de o foco de leds ter perdido 1/3 da sua capacidade, não noto qualquer alteração de cor dos corais!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Como está isso do foco?
Algum desenvolvimento?
Que diz o fabricante?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

O fabricante está parado, à espera que eu verifique se está algum fio partido... ou algo desse género...

Tenho estado fora de casa e espero voltar amanhã.

Se assim for, espero entregar o foco a um colega meu na 5ª feira, de modo a verificar o que se passa. Ele é um expert destas coisas de electricidade e electrónica.

(...)

Este fim-de-semana fiz um teste.
Aspirei apenas as cianos do lado direito do aquário e não mexi nas que se encontram do lado esquerdo.
À pouco questionei a minha esposa sobre o lado direito do areão, ao que me respondeu que estava branco.
É bom sinal as cianos não terem voltado a povoar o areão nessa zona e vai de encontro àquilo que referi em posts anteriores... as cianos estão a enfraquecer...

(...)

Tenho 1 problema... tenho apenas 4 peixes... poucos para aquilo que pretendo...
O problema é que as hipóteses para povoar o aquário não são do agrado da minha parceira...

A saber:
Chromis Viridis
Anthias Carberryi
Cardinais de Bangai
fazem-lhe todos lembrar peixes de água doce... e insiste num Zebrasoma Flavescens... algo que queria evitar...

Grande por grande, talvez preferisse ter um Ctenochaetus strigosus ou um Zebrasoma Scopas ou um Zebrasoma xanthurum ou um Ctenochaetus tominiensis

Que acham? Se calhar a 'rapariga' tem razão... se calhar parecem mesmo de água doce...
Que me aconselham? Eu bem lhe digo que o aquário é pequeno...mas ela não se descose...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

boas, da tua primeira lista só gosto dos cardinais, os outros estou com ela.. hehe
Estás lixado, eu tambem não me livrei do flavescens...
Até a convenci a mudar para um veliferum, só que depois não arranjei nenhum e lá teve que vir o flavescens...
Na minha opinião ou os cardinais ou o xhanthurum!
Não gostas do veliferum?
Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Pessoalmente prefiro peixes com "personalidade" e apesar de não conhecer aprofundadamente os Chromis, Anthias e Cardinais, parecem-me ser daqueles peixes pouco interessantes... tipo os guppys de água doce... cores bonitas e tal mas muito básicos, um tipo farta-se deles rapidamente...

Agora o Zebrassoma Flavescens, acho que é um dos mais espectaculares, se fosse eu não teria qualquer dúvida ou hesitação...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado aos dois.
Quanto ao "veliferum" os seus 40cm de comprimento... deitam tudo a perder.
Também não me passa pela cabeça crescer de aquário...

Outra solução que a minha parceira desde sempre defendeu, foi um aquário cheio de palhaços... por mais que lhe explique que é complicado manter mais que 1 casal de palhaços, ainda para mais sem anémonas, algo que não pretendo colocar...

Quanto aos cirurgiões era algo que queria evitar, pois gosto de ter algumas macro-algas no aquário principal. Tenho algumas que fazem questão de não crescer (ao contrário de outros tempos...) e tenho outras a despontar que nunca as tinha tido antes...

Portanto não sei o que faça...

Também me parece que o Xanthurum não se dá com o Flavescens... estou correcto?


PS- gosto de ter algumas macro-algas, mas  :yb668:  tantas como em tempos...  :SbSourire2: 



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Ferrer

O Strigosus parece-me uma boa opção...crescimento lento (comprei em simultãnio um Flavescens e um Strigosus...o Flavescens deu um pulão e o Strigosus têm-se mantido por igual...isto num àqua de 180x60x70),passa o dia a catar as algas dos vidros e das rochas e tem um aspecto interessante.Tive Caulerpa e não o vi fazer-se a ela.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> ...
> 
> Também me parece que o Xanthurum não se dá com o Flavescens... estou correcto?


Eu tenho esses dois juntos e andam sempre as turras!Nada demais, até dá movimento ao aquario!
O Xanthurum ao inicio era muito timido e nãi saia de trás da rocha!Agora já anda pelo aqua normalmente!
O Flavescens entrou primeiro, portanto é ele o patrão!MAs acho que se os colocares ao mesmo tempo, não se irão dar mal!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas respostas!

(...)

Um colega meu com conhecimentos largos em electrónica verificou hoje o meu foco.
Aquilo lá dentro tem 400V!!! Os transformadores não são de 12V como eu pensava, mas sim de 220V... 

Observou a placa e os leds estão ligados em série... sendo assim, tudo indica numa 1ª análise que está um led fundido o que impede todos os restantes de trabalhar.
Espero que em Setembro não seja necessário ele fazer uma análise mais profunda para me detectar qual o led que está fundido.

Enviei um mail a pressionar o fabricante, pois a questão está-se a arrastar e o foco tem 2 anos de garantia.

Vamos ver.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

400 volts ainda são uns quantos...  :SbSourire19: 

Se o problema for um dos leds queimado, e se eles tiverem os pinos acessíveis, acho que consegues identificá-los recorrendo a um multímetro, por exemplo, ou a umas pilhas de 3V ligadas em série com uma resistência de uns 200 a 400 ohms. E enquanto não tiveres os leds de substituição, em princípio poderás curto-circuitar o led fundido, para essa parte do circuito funcionar temporariamente.  :SbOk3:  Mas com os 400V há que ter cuidados e precauções reforçados...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Pois Artur, espero não ter que chegar a esse ponto!
O meu colega afirma que se o o foco estiver calculado à 'pele', então é fácil que os leds se fundam.
Exemplo: os leds consomem 3V, mas se não for feita uma folga, ex: fazer contas a 3.5V, os leds têm probalidade de se fundirem.
Agora só em Setembro é que lhe posso pedir para fazer uma pesquisa mais aprofundada de qual(is) o(s) led(s) fundidos e proceder à reparação, que pode passar por substituir por outro(s) semelhantes.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Há esquemas de montagem de leds em que não usam resistências, tudo calculado no limite. Depois basta um led flipar, para a corrente que passa nessa série desviar para outro ramo e queimar os outros. Por exemplo, três malhas de 6 leds em série, ligadas em paralelo, cada malha com uns 30mA. Funde um led numa malha, os 30mA que passavam nessa malha irão repartir-se para as outras, então sofrem um aumento para 45mA, e estando tudo no limite, vai tudo com os quintos... É por isso que é recomendado colocar uma resistência em cada uma das malhas, no caso de uma delas falhar, a resistência limita a corrente e protege os leds. Mas isto já tem a ver com DIY.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O fabricante do foco já me respondeu.




> Dear Pedro,
> 
> I am sorry about getting back to you so late.
> 
> As your electronic technician have check the power unit and found one led has die. I have ask our technician for solution of this problem. He told me to replace the dead LED with new one.
> 
> Or you  can just send us the LEDs panel without body, fans and power supply to us(like photo as attach, for this will save shipping charge), we will repair it. Could you pay the shipping fee from Portugal to China. When we repair it, we will pay the shipping rate.
> 
> Sorry about bring you so much inconvenience. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding in advance we remain. I hope you have a good time in your holiday. 
> ...


Ora aí está uma resposta que vai de encontro ao cliente.
Bom, agora apenas no início de Setembro vou verificar junto do meu colega o que ele acha melhor.

(...)

Após algumas negociações domésticas, cheguei à conclusão de que os peixes que planeava colocar no aqua (tirando os Cardinais de Bangai) mais pareciam de água doce...
Assim sendo, vou perder a cabeça e pretendo colocar já em Setembro os seguintes peixes:

1x Ctenochaetus strigosus
1x Zebrasoma Flavescens

Que acham?

Obrigado & Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Assim sendo, vou perder a cabeça e pretendo colocar já em Setembro os seguintes peixes:
> 
> 1x Ctenochaetus strigosus
> 1x Zebrasoma Flavescens
> 
> Que acham?
> 
> Obrigado & Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Acho bem desde que os coloques ao mesmo tempo.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Após algumas negociações domésticas, cheguei à conclusão de que os peixes que planeava colocar no aqua (tirando os Cardinais de Bangai) mais pareciam de água doce...
> Assim sendo, vou perder a cabeça e pretendo colocar já em Setembro os seguintes peixes:
> 
> 1x Ctenochaetus strigosus
> 1x Zebrasoma Flavescens
> 
> Que acham?
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

São os cirurgiões que tenho e entraram ao mesmo tempo...desde a primeira hora que se entenderam.Assim tenho a certeza de ter feito uma boa escolha...da qual não se arrependerá.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro,

Desculpa intrometer-me, mas não achas demais 2 cirugiões em 200l de água?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Desculpa intrometer-me, mas não achas demais 2 cirurgiões em 200l de água?


Acho que são!
Ainda para mais quem não queria ter cirurgiões, mas sim o aquário cheio de peixes pequenos...
Acontece que não vivo sozinho... e quando de forma constante me alertam de que o aquário não tem piada, pois os peixes são tão pequenos que não se vêem, de que os peixes que pretendo colocar mais parecem de água doce... etc etc... quando me apercebo de que ao fim de tanto tempo ainda não conquistei a minha esposa para este hobbie, decidi tentar ir de alguma forma ao encontro dos gostos dela...
Espero que assim seja...

Sinto que o aquário está bem, apesar de um pequeno surto de cyanos que já estavam em regressão antes de vir de férias.
Os peixes, cerites, eremitas, camarões, corais (LPS, SPS...) , tudo apresenta saúde.

O layout do meu aquário, é de alguma forma favorável aos cirurgiões.
Muita da RV estão nas sumps, o aquário apesar de limitado, está amplo.
Vamos ver!

Ter um aquário em casa que ainda não conquistou o coração da minha esposa, também não me interessa, pois esse sentimento acaba por passar para o meu filho.
A minha esposa recentemente perguntou ao nosso filho (3 anos e meio) onde eu estava, ao qual ele respondeu "está na porcaria do aquário"... claro está, é uma frase que ele ouve da mãe... e que muito me entristece, ainda para mais, após todo o esforço que vocês sabem que eu fiz, socorrendo-me de alguns DIY, nomeadamente o COADAS... para voltar a erguer o aquário.

Como alguém me dizia:




> Mas em fim, a partir de agora ou dos próximos relacionamentos, você pode começar a acostumar sua namorada/esposa a gostar do aquário. MAS COMO? Para começar, leve ela para escolher um peixe e diga que é dela. Peça um nome e assim ela começa a ter afeição com os peixes, já que agora ela tem um.
> 
> Se ela forçar a dizer que não quer peixe, diga que tem dúvida de qual levar, e que se for por você leva uns 4, mas como vai ficar caro, ela vai te ajudar a escolher um. Com jeito e carinho você vai acostumando ela a gosta de peixes.
> 
> Ps.: Eu sou MULHER e se não gostasse de aquários, acho que seria fácil começar a gostar dessa maneira.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## willian de assis

cara minha esposa tambem não liga para aquarios em compensaçao morre por calsa dos cães e eu nem tanto ja olve brigas por calsa disto até o dia que eu resolvi acabar com o aquario e dar os cães nossa a garota ficou uma seda hoje até me presenteia com peixes e corais em datas festivas.........................................r  espeito todas as vontades dela sem exceção"!.............mas exijo que respeite as minhas.....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Azares acontecem!
No passado domingo quando regressei a casa após as 2 semanas de férias (praia, seguem-se mais 1 semana de férias no campo), a minha preocupação foi logo verificar o aquário.
Abri o móvel para verificar o escumador e achei estranho que ele estivesse tão cheio de lixo...
Olhei para o aquário para observar os vivos, vi um ou outro e de repente vejo algo dentro do aquário que não reconheci logo.

*Era o meu alimentador automático da Eheim!*

Pois é... caiu à água!
Quando? Não faço ideia...

Tirei-o do aquário e levei-o para a casa de banho.
Abri o tambor e o cheiro que vinha de lá era insuportável! Podre!
Arranjei um saco e mandei-o de imediato para o lixo!

Consequências?
Os peixes estão todos vivos para enorme alegria da minha esposa!!!
A 1ª preocupação dela foi dar de comer aos peixes, pois 'coitadinhos, devem estar cheios de fome'!
Até o Apogon continua vivo!!!
Alguns corais é que sofreram... 

1. Acropora roxa de pontas roxas está quase toda branca
2. Outra Acropora está a ficar branca na base
3. A Caulastrea, uma das cabeças está quase perdida.

Os outros estão finos.

Mais, um dos tubos de retorno saiu da posição e tinha o aquário e tudo à volta salpicado de sal... 

O KH desceu para 7!... está na altura de adicionar kalk...

As cyanos quase não existiam.

Fiz 60l de água. Aspirei o areão e as sumps, no total de cerca de 50L.
O escumador continua a tirar porcaria.
O areão continua branco!

Podia ter sido pior.
Penso que o escumador aguentou-se à bronca.
Felizmente não tinha o tambor com muita comida.
Na queda, a tampa fechou-se e conteve um pouco a poluição.
O COADAS, com as trocas diárias de 4L pode ter ajudado a atenuar o problema.

O que é certo, é que não tenho sinais de cyanos.
A água está cristalina.
O areão, nas zonas sem cyanos (quando cheguei a casa) tinha aspecto de limpo.
Parece que a equipa de limpeza tem estado a trabalhar bem!

Após conversações com a minha esposa (e antes deste episódio) acordámos a compra de um PC (GHL, Aquatronica, outro...) no final do ano.

PS- *O que faz descer o KH??*

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Fogo, como é que isso foi acontecer?!
 As minhas algas e diatomaceas desapareceram por acaso, como? Foi não mexer no aquário durante duas semanas, estive em obras e ele ficou para um canto, e quando dei por ela.. tudo limpinho.. talvez explique o desaparecimento das cianos..

já agora, o pc não te avisa que caiu um alimentador no aquario! hehe

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

> Boas!
> Fogo, como é que isso foi acontecer?!


Azelhice...
Em tempos coloquei-o nas traves francesas sem problemas.
Acontece que elas têm dimensões diferentes e desta vez ficou numa outra (perpendicular à outra já testada em tempos).
Sou perito a colocar coisas à beira do que seja, sem que caiam.
Desta vez tive azar. Não sei quando caiu, pois teve 24h em teste sem indícios do que viria a acontecer...




> já agora, o pc não te avisa que caiu um alimentador no aquario! hehe


Não, mas para o ano vou alterar minha net para 24h (hoje tenho ainda os velhinhos 30 min. que me satisfazem plenamente) e vou deixar o PC ligado.
Irei aplicar 2, 3 webcam aceder via TeamViewer

É uma aplicação de controlo remoto que uso hoje de forma banal no apoio a clientes. Já resolvi problemas de máquinas CNC na Rep. Checa sem sair da secretária, por intervenção directa no PC da máquina.
Trata-se de uma aplicação free.

Tem um ID e uma password. A password pode ser volátil ou fixa.
Neste caso, é melhor defini-la como fixa.
Tendo a aplicação instalada nos 2 PC, inserindo o ID e a password, temos acesso remoto ao PC pretendido.
Sem grande ginástica, irei aceder às webcam's.
Também podem usar o LogMeIn.... que é igualmente free.

Fica aqui um filme de como utilizar o TeamViewer.



Fica aqui um filme de como utilizar o LogMeIn.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Ouço falar que peixes bem alimentados passam bem 2 semanas sem comer, se bem que é um pouco arriscado... de qualquer forma, mesmo sem o alimentador, eles provavelmente conseguem bicar umas algas e bichos das rochas  :SbOk3:  É bom saber que eles se safaram  :Vitoria: 

Um kH entre os 7 e 8 ºd está perfeito  :Pracima:  Os karbonatos tal como o cálcio vão sendo consumidos... no meu caso pessoal, o kH costuma baixar cerca de 1ºd ao final duma semana, pelo que reponho semanalmente com uma colher de tripple buffer...

Por acaso ia também falar e sugerir a webcam  :SbSourire2:  Melhor ainda, há umas independentes, que se podem ligar por rede ao router/modem, então nem precisam do PC estar ligado, e uns modelos permitem fazer zoom e panning da câmara remotamente, pelo que poderia ficar colocada tipo a uns 2 ou 3 metros em frente ao aqua, e remotamente, fazias zoom para os pontos do aqua que quisesses vigiar, incluindo por exemplo o alimentador automático. Só não arranjei uma dessas câmaras pois não são propriamente acessíveis. Uma webcam para PC também faz o serviço se bem que com a necessidade do PC ligado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Estas férias foram propícios a desastres alimentares no meu aquário...
Depois de 2 semanas de praia, onde o alimentador automático caiu e ficou diversos dias dentro de água, seguiram-se 5 dias de campo.

Antes de ir de férias, e sabendo de antemão que a minha sogra iria lá a casa todos os dias, abrir e fechar janelas/estores, de forma a não gastar mais 50 noutro alimentador, pedi-lhe que me alimentasse os peixes.
À despedida indiquei-lhe que a comida estava separada e se encontrava numa caixa de gelo com uma tampa verde...

Passaram-se os dias e qual o meu espanto que vejo novamente o copo do escumador com mais detritos que o esperado...
Andei à procura dos peixes, e o último Apogon que restava, não o encontro...
Não estranhei, visto que nunca o tinha visto a comer...

No 1º dia de regresso a casa e à hora de dar comer aos peixes, abro a caixa que tinha indicado à minha sogra e qual o meu espanto que a comida estava toda no mesmo sítio...

Imediatamente me questionei qual a comida que a minha sogra teria dado então aos peixes...
Bastou 1 segundo e vi o 'filme' todo...

A minha sogra deu 1 cubo inteiro, por dia!!! de Mysis da Ocean Nutrition...
Deixem-me dizer, que em circustâncias normais, um cubo destes dá-me para 1 semana!!!

Cada vez mais me convenço que o escumador DIY está a trabalhar em pleno e o COADAS é uma mais valia nestes casos... caso contrário teria a água toda quinada com tanta barbaridade que se passou nestas férias...

(...)

As cyanos, como previa, desapareceram e o areão está branquinho!

(...)

Tentei implementar ontem a mini-sump para os mangues.
Na altura que elaborei o projecto, andava muito fora de casa (o mês de Julho andei sempre fora de casa em trabalho) e enganei-me no projecto do móvel.
Pensei no móvel que vai suster a mini-sump, para que no seu interior lá colocasse o reactor de kalk. Assim, fiz o móvel com 94cm.
Acontece que devido aos passa-muros, vou ter que cortar o móvel para os 70cm, inviabilizando assim a colocação do reactor no seu interior.

É daquelas coisas... já fiz equipamentos, sistemas bem mais elaborados com cotas/medidas à décima... e agora falhei em 24cm...enfim... não há stress... importa é que os mangues fiquem nesta nova casa de modo a deixarem de perder folhas, queimadas pela lâmpada, pois cresceram muito mais do que eu esperava e já não cabem dentro do móvel do aquário/sump.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Há aqui no forum quem não partilhe desta opinião...mas já estive uma semana fora e para que não acontecer o mesmo que a si...estiveram durante esse tempo sem alimentação.
Quando cheguei estavam esfaimados...mas vivos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu só tenho um peixito ... que é o da minha esposa e nos tem acompanhado estes dois anos que tive sem aquário.

Estive agora de férias 2 semanas e meia e o peixito que está saudável ficou sem comer ... (estamos a falar de um bicolor)

Estava visivelmente mais magro, como diz o nosso companheiro Jorge Neves completamente esfaimado ... mas vivo e de saúde.

Na realidade eu nunca alimento os peixes quando vou de férias. não confio nos alimentadores nem em ninguém que não seja aquariófilo para lhes dar de comer. Acho que eles se safam melhor se se desenrrascarem ...

Quando estava em casa dos meus pais nos aquários de água doce a minha mãe dava sempre pãozinho aos peixitos coitaditos porque tinham muita fome ...  :SbSourire2: . Serviu-me de lição.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estou a ponderar trocar a minha actual bomba de retorno AquaClear 901 (Hagen) 3500l/h (*60W*)
Faz algum barulho e é motivo de discórdia doméstica...

Uma hipótese passa pela aquisição de uma Eheim Compact 2000.
Consome *35W* e faz 1000-2000L/h. A altura máxima de elevação é de 2.3m

Eheim GmbH & Co. KG | EHEIM compact+ (GB)

Coloco esta bomba em cima da mesa, pois li recentemente que para um aquário de 200L, uma bomba de retorno de 400L (2x capacidade do aquário) seria o suficiente...

O meio receio é que o SCWD deixe de funcionar com tão baixo caudal!

*Qual a vossa opinião?*

(...)

Entretanto, passei a adicionar 1100g de sal (Red Sea Coral Pro) contra os 1000g que adicionava a 30L de água, de modo a ter uma densidade de 1.024 (sensivelmente) contra os 1.022-1.023...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Bom dia
> 
> Estou a ponderar trocar a minha actual bomba de retorno AquaClear 901 (Hagen) 3500l/h (*60W*)
> Faz algum barulho e é motivo de discórdia doméstica...
> 
> Uma hipótese passa pela aquisição de uma Eheim Compact 2000.
> Consome *35W* e faz 1000-2000L/h. A altura máxima de elevação é de 2.3m
> 
> Eheim GmbH & Co. KG | EHEIM compact+ (GB)
> ...


Boas Pedro ,se achas pouco retorno compra o modelo acima e podes regular entre os 1500 e os 3000 lt\h.Há quem perfira ter caudais maiores para haver maior circulação de agua entre o aq.principal e a sump e há quem defenda precisamente o contrario para as impurezas ficarem na sump,vai da preferencia de cada um .Eu tenho a eihm compact 3000 e posso dizer que nem se houve  :SbOk2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Tenho uma compact+3000...e como diz o Luis...super silênciosa...com a vantagem de ter também baixo consumo e ainda poder ser urtilizada em seco (fora do àqua ou sump).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Jorge, 66W... não considero baixo consumo...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Jorge, 66W... não considero baixo consumo...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Ferrer

Como a Compact+ 3000 foi para substituir uma Resum SP-6600 2800 L/H 80W.Bombas equivalentes,que nada tem a ver com a sua aquaclear (60w),que mais não è que uma powerhead e quanto a mim não ser a ideal para retorno...levou-me a pensar querer uma bomba mais indicada para essa operação e com litragem nos 3000 L/H.
Se considera a Compact 2000 com os requesitos que pretende para o seu equipamento...então aí sim...tem muito baixo consumo (35w).
Assim peço desculpa se o estava a induzir em erro.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Jorge, o que eu quis dizer (pelo menos é o que penso) é que infelizmente as bombas de retorno são um artigo que sai extremamente caro na vida de um aquário.

É algo que trabalha todas as 24h.

Chegamos ao cúmulo de gastar 8 numa lâmpada economizadora, que segundo os estudos economiza 80% das lâmpadas convencionais.
Um caso concreto é uma lâmpada gastar 5W e equivaler a uma de 25W...
Depois, gastamos 66W/24h...numa 'bombita' para termos um 'quadro vivo'...
Tendo também em linha de conta que cada W liberta X de calor para o aquário...

Mas também não parece que o mercado se prepare para baixar estes consumos neste tipo de artigo...  :Admirado: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Jorge, o que eu quis dizer (pelo menos é o que penso) é que infelizmente as bombas de retorno são um artigo que sai extremamente caro na vida de um aquário.
> 
> É algo que trabalha todas as 24h.
> 
> Chegamos ao cúmulo de gastar 8€ numa lâmpada economizadora, que segundo os estudos economiza 80% das lâmpadas convencionais.
> Um caso concreto é uma lâmpada gastar 5W e equivaler a uma de 25W...
> Depois, gastamos 66W/24h...numa 'bombita' para termos um 'quadro vivo'...
> ...



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Essa è sem margens para dúvidas,uma verdade insufismável...mas o nosso hobby tem desses paradoxos.
Eu com a troca de bombas fiquei com menos 15wx24hx365d...no seu caso com a compact 2000 fica com menos 25wx24hx365d
Quanto à bomba compact 2000,como já deve ter reparado,pode trabalhar fora do equipamento...sendo assim menos uma fonte de calor para o àqua...se bem que no Inverno dá muito geito,visto poupar as resistências...e são o equipamento mais indicado para o que pretende.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Pedro,

aconselho-te uma eheim 1260 (ou 1060). Penso que no aquariofilia.net existia alguém que queria vender uma (50). Estas bombas gastam 50W, 2500l/h e enviam a água a 4m. Têm 2 problemas - não são reguláveis e o custo novo é exagerado (cerca de 150).

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boas Pedro,

Podes ver/consultar as novas bombas Sicce Syncra Silent Pumps que são regulaveis, em termos de ruido posso dizer-te (porque já tenho uma 3.0) que sem exagero nenhum, só sabes que elas estão a trabalhar se lhe encostares a mão, porque o ruido é 0, a 2.0 faz de 950 l/h a 2150 l/h e 32W, a 3.0 faz de 1100 l/h a 2700 l/h  e 45w.

Como a que tenho é a 3.0, posso dizer-te que se a ligares ao SCWD ela vai fazer bem a sua função.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como estou a preparar a mini-sump para albergar os mangues, um dos compartimentos da sump vai ficar disponível, ficando apenas a bomba de retorno.

Ando a magicar um algae scrubber.
Não perdi mais tempo e encontrei (estou na Guarda) um sítio que me arranjou uma peça em acrilico de 300x300x10mm (8€)
Amanhã, vou pedir ao cliente que me bujarde o acrilico.



É este o resultado na pedra. 
Estou ansioso para ver amanhã o resultado no acrilico.
Se ficar algo de jeito, irei colocá-lo em plano inclinado na sump, na zona onde tenho a lâmpada economizadora de 21W=100W.

Pode ser que não dê em nada, mas pelo menos dá para me entreter enquanto estou longe de casa... :SbSourire2: 

Pode não dar para algae scrubber, mas pode ser que dê para brincar com o potencial redox, com as ondinhas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Este fim-de-semana entraram no aquário:
1x Lobophyllia sp. 'Colored'
1x Gramma Loreto
1x Zebrassoma Flavescens

Entradas com sucesso, após 1h de climatização. Aplico 1h a todos os vivos.

Notas:
Antes de existir o COADAS, as climatizações eram sempre problemáticas, pois é retirada água salgada do aquário e nem sempre tinha água salgada feita... e ia de água doce...
Isto, nos tempos em que o meu aquário era um cemitério...
Hoje, felizmente as coisas são diferentes muito por culpa do COADAS, pois tenho sempre água salgada feita e me permite de forma automática e segura repor a água entretanto usada na climatização.

Está definido que o Flavescens é o 'peixe anchor' do meu aquário.
Não me arrependo, dá muita vida e cor ao aquário.

Chromis e Anthias, estão proibidos (penso), pois para a minha parceira são de água doce. As cores entenda-se.

Quando comprei os meus Ocellaris, esperava 2 coisas:
- simbiose com o meu Sarcophyton
- vida, alegria no aquário 

Nem uma coisa nem outra, nada de simbiose, nem o cheiram e são muito estáticos, não passeiam pelo aquário, muito reservados no seu 'mundo'.
Para contrariar isto, já algum tempo que penso 'encher' o aquário de Ocellaris.
Essa ideia ganhou mais força com o tópico que o Anthony colocou, com um aquário com 30 Ocellaris... cheio de vida.

A minha fêmea é agressiva e faz 2 ou 3x o tamanho do macho (coitadito, que nem tem ordem de comer, pois ela não deixa, terrível!)
Ao colocar os novos Ocellaris, terei problemas certo? Eles deveriam ser maiores que o actual peixe dominante... mas sendo 5 pequenos, talvez ela divida a tareia por todos, ou adopte uma politica mais correcta e 'brinque' com todos  :Smile: 

Que acham? 6 Ocellaris?

Uma última nota:
O meu filho quando viu o Flavescens disse: "É o bolhas bolhas!" (personagem do Nemo, claro está!)
Nestas alturas, todo o esforço e persistência aplicado neste aquário, não tem valor!
*É o melhor do Mundo!*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Enquanto aguardo que me ajudem a decidir que outros peixes irei colocar no aquário: (conto convosco...)
1x Strigosus ou
1x Mandarim ou
1x Chelmon ou
6x Ocellaris
...

Já procedi à encomenda de corais para entrarem no próximo dia 03 de Outubro...

1x Blastomussa Wellsi 
1x Lobophyllia ‘red’
1x Caulastrea curvata

(...)

Entretanto já entrei em contacto com algumas casas de video-vigilância para aquisição de câmara com IP + Zoom, para controlo remoto do aquário.
Estou na Guarda e entrei em contacto com esta casa que me garantem ser 5****
Aguardo propostas.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem comprei a seguinte comida para dar aos peixes:
*
Formula one Flakes - Ocean Nutrition (flocos)*

*
Red Marine Algae - Ocean Nutrition (folhas de algas)*


*Formula Two - Ocean Nutrition*


Já tinha da Ocean Nutrition:
Mysis
Krill
Artémia
Red Planckton

Da Sera:
Sera Marin Granulat (granulado)
Sera Marin Gourmet Nori (pedaços de algas)

Normalmente, descongelo a Mysis, Krill, Artémia e Red Planckton, misturo tudo e volto a congelar.
Dou esta comida à noite.

O granulado da Sera dou de manhã, quase à boca dos Ocellaris.
A Gourmet Nori, não consigo usar, pois não lhe pegam, pelo menos da forma como faço, ou seja, largar no aquário...


*Questões:*
Comprei igualmente a mola com rede, para colocar comida a pensar no Flavescens, acontece que devo ser azelha... pois a folha de Nori, amoleceu e separou-se logo da mola...

Agreguei os flocos a ao cubo (uma parte) da Formula Two e coloquei na rede, mas saiu logo da mola...

Parece-me que tenho uma boa variedade de comida, mas preciso da vossa ajuda para melhor usar as folhas de nori, a formula two e a mola com ou sem rede.

Que me sugerem?
A vossa ajuda é extremamente importante, pois não quero que falte comida, comida de qualidade, nomeadamente ao Flavescens.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Parece-me que tenho uma boa variedade de comida, mas preciso da vossa ajuda para melhor usar as folhas de nori, a formula two e a mola com ou sem rede.
> 
> 
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Eu corto a minha com 1cm de largo ao comprimento da folha...depois dobro-a até ficar com +/-3cm...posto isto aplico-a à mola (não tem rede) com metade fora e o resto para dentro (quando tiverem comido passo a párte de dentro para fora e o que resta desfaço manualmente em partículas muito pequenas),coloco no refúgio para amolecer,quando moles faço pressão para que fique bem agarrada e depois coloco no àqua (isto porque o meu clarckii,alarve como è,chegava lá e com um puchão só,soltava tudo na coluna de àgua,assim tirei-lhe o vício).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Pedro
Para mim esta é a melhor maneira de dar nori aos peixes.

Uso uma bolacha de colar frags e prendo o nori com um elastico (uma pedra achatada tambem dá)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a ambos.
Ontem segui a sugestão do Pedro (mais ou menos) e funcionou.
O Flavescens ia lá, picava e ia embora dar mais um passeio.

Hoje fechei a rede... com 3 atilhos de cada lado. A rede agora parece aquelas porta-moedas, que temos que pressionar a parte lateral para abrir.
Espero que o Flavescens vá lá, pois a Nori, sair já não sai.

Entretanto já projectei uma peça que vou fazer e acrilico, para evitar colocar as mãos dentro de água, sempre que queira colocar a Nori.

Como sempre, deixarei mais tarde aqui todo o projecto.

(...)

Entretanto, alguém sabe a melhor forma de dar 'Formula Two' da Ocean Nutrition? Aquilo tem 1 gel para agregar comida, mas penso que ela própria em si é comida... certo?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

A formula two tem gelatina comestivel que faz com que não se dissolva na agua o que os peixes não comerem fica na agua e pode ser facilmente retirado,acho um cubo muito para poucos peixes.
O meu comedouro de nori foi feito para não se ter de por as mãos na agua e é facilmente retirado da agua com uma pinça,foi feito de cimento branco aragonite e levou uma bucha de pvc.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> retirado da agua com uma pinça


Uma pinça? Claro!
Cada dia que passa, chego à conclusão que não percebo nada de aquariofilia.
Assim que puder, vou tratar da pinça!
Ainda no sábado estive a olhar para uma... e não me ocorreu nada...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Este fim de semana decidi fazer a seguinte papa:

Juntei a seguinte comida congelada da Ocean Nutrition
Mysis
Krill
Artémia
Red Planckton
Formula Two

a
Marin Gourmet Nori (pedaços de algas) da Sera.



Só vi os peixes comerem uma vez, pois estou em Braga...
Mas fiquei com a ideia que se deliciaram.
Que acham? Têm mais sugestões?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Pedro,

eu cá não sou muito a favor das papas, a não ser que seja para os peixes se habituarem a algum tipo de comida. Prefiro ir variando a ementa, se possível diariamente. Penso que, tal como nós, os peixes devem preferir variar um pouco no cardápio.

Mas isto são apenas diferentes opiniões que em nada influenciam a saúde dos animais :SbOk2: .

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Carlos




> os peixes devem preferir variar um pouco no cardápio.


Ao fazer esta papa, construo algo parecido com um cubo onde depois vou cortando pequenas parcelas, ou seja, as doses diárias.
Estou convencido que apesar de estar tudo misturado, nem todas as parcelas serão iguais no que diz respeito à sua constituição.

Penso...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho reparado que o meu Sarcophyton, ao contrário do que aconteceu aquando da sua entrada no aquário, não tem mudado a 'pele'. Não me recordo mesmo qual foi a última vez que o vi 'feinho', portanto já algum tempo.

*Significado?*
1. Ambientou-se ao habitat?
2. A água está boa e não se sente irritado, logo não precisa de fazer essa mudança?
3. A água não tem condições para essa mudança de 'pele'?
4. Tem feito a troca e eu não me tenho apercebido?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como sabem  :SbSourire2:  tenho 2x Lysmata amboinensis... 

A minha questão é a seguinte:
Será que posso colocar 2x Lysmata debelius ??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Já tive vários camarões de espécies diferentes, mas do mesmo género não...de qualquer forma penso que não haverá problema nenhum, além disso seria uma combinação perfeita.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas 

Então alguma coisa de novo sobre os leds? Os corais estão em boa forma?

----------


## jeff corado

> (...) não tem mudado a 'pele'.(...)*Significado?*
> 1. Ambientou-se ao habitat?
> 2. A água está boa e não se sente irritado, logo não precisa de fazer essa mudança?
> 3. A água não tem condições para essa mudança de 'pele'?
> 4. Tem feito a troca e eu não me tenho apercebido?


Pedro,

Penso que vc esta a falar do Sarcophyton trochliophorum(?), que tens, se for o meu somente faz essa mudança para crescer, então é normal levar algum tempo entre as mudanças., ou seja opção 5. NDA (nenhuma das anteriores). 




> (...) tenho 2x Lysmata amboinensis 
> A minha questão é a seguinte:
> Será que posso colocar 2x Lysmata debelius??


Pedro,

Se valer minha experiência em 100l, tenho 1 de cada variedade, cada um no seu canto, com "pegas" esporadicos na hora da alimentação, sem aleijamentos.

Abraços,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este mês já tinha atingido e mesmo ultrapassado o plafon (gasto mensal) para aplicação no aquário.
Acontece que fui informado que para a semana irei ter que me ausentar em trabalho...  :Frown:  sendo assim, abriu-se uma 'janela financeira' para aquisição de um peixe  :Smile: 
Ontem adquiri um 'Centropyge bispinosus'
1.5h de climatização feita com sucesso.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Bonito o bixo.. :SbOk: 
Como está a situação dos leds?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Como está a situação dos leds?


Tenho que enviar o foco para fornecedor de modo a procederem ao arranjo.
Vai-se proceder da seguinte forma:
eu pago 1 viagem e o fornecedor pagam outra.
Está combinado enviar apenas a placa dos leds e não todo o foco de modo a minimizar as despesas de transporte.
Continua a trabalhar apenas com 80w.
Corais e peixes continuam com boas cores.
Estou apenas à espera que o tempo arrefeça para voltar a instalar a *minha* calha 6x39W T5 DIY e proceder ao envio dos leds.

(...)

Hoje procedi à instalação da minha mini-sump.
Finalmente tirei os mangues de dentro do móvel da sump. Estavam todos atrofiados e com muitas folhas queimadas.
Ficou catita e aprovado pela minha cara metade, pois parece um canteiro.
Agora toda a água passa pelos mangues. Reforcei a areia que tinha para 'plantar' os mangues, com 'areia CalciaLith 0-1mm' 
*2ª feira coloco fotos.*



(...)

Cumpri um sonho ou desejo (como queiram) de ter 2 escumadores.
Há muito que li que se devia ter 2 escumadores e alternar a sua limpeza de modo a nunca perder eficácia no sistema de filtragem.

Não são 2 escumadores quaisquer... 1 custou-me 250€ há 4 anos  :yb665:  - Tunze 220/3 para (supostamente) aquários até 400L  :yb665: 



e o outro trata-se do *meu* escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY que me custou cerca de 110€ - o preço da bomba  :SbSourire2: 

Um é de 'fundo' e o outro é de 'superfície'. 
Vou estudar se o Tunze escuma alguma coisa (parece-me que sim) e ver como se comportam os corais.
Pelo menos o ORP deverá subir, mas infelizmente não sei qual o seu valor... talvez lá para o Natal  :SbSourire2:  saiba esse e outros valores que ainda hoje não sei ...
*2ª feira coloco fotos.*

Estamos sempre a inventar!  :SbOk5: 


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Hoje procedi à instalação da minha mini-sump.
> Finalmente tirei os mangues de dentro do móvel da sump. Estavam todos atrofiados e com muitas folhas queimadas.
> Ficou catita e aprovado pela minha cara metade, pois parece um canteiro.
> Agora toda a água passa pelos mangues. 
> *2ª feira coloco fotos.*


Os mangues gostaram tanto que no dia a seguir muitos davam a mostrar novos rebentos.





(...)




> Cumpri um sonho ou desejo (como queiram) de ter 2 escumadores.
> Há muito que li que se devia ter 2 escumadores e alternar a sua limpeza de modo a nunca perder eficácia no sistema de filtragem.
> 
> Não são 2 escumadores quaisquer... 
> 
> Um é de 'fundo' e o outro é de 'superfície'. 
> *2ª feira coloco fotos.*






Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como tinha referenciado alguns posts atrás, procedi à elaboração de uma peça em acrílico de 6mm de espessura, de modo a evitar colocar as mãos no aquário aquando da colocação das folhas de Nori.
A esta peça, adicionei uma pequena rocha (que em tempos foi de um coral) e fixei-a com abraçadeiras. Esta rocha nem era necessário, mas dá um outro ar à peça, um ar mais natural.
A esta rocha, adicionei aquela rede preta que vem com os suportes de ventosa. Esta rede normalmente é aberta, mas fechei-a com abraçadeiras de modo a ficar como os porta-moedas - faço pressão e ela abre para dar espaço para colocar a folha.



A rocha fica ao alto, pois o Flavescens assim prefere. Antes tinha a rocha deitada e não o chamava tanto, assim vai 'bicando' de forma mais natural e rápida.

Este suporte fica encaixado numa das traves francesas, permitindo assim de forma rápida e fácil, sem molhar as mãos e sujar a água, a colocação quase diária de folhas de Nori.
Algo que era uma seca... passou a ser fácil.  :SbOk: 

Segue o projecto 2D e 3D.
Espero colocar as fotos durante o fim-de-semana.

Esta peça não me custou nada! 
O indivíduo a quem encomendei a peça fez questão de me a fazer na hora e até poliu as arestas. Não cobrou, pois fez questão de referir que era tudo à base de desperdício de material.  :SbOk: 







Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Como sabem  tenho 2x Lysmata amboinensis... 
> 
> A minha questão é a seguinte:
> Será que posso colocar 2x Lysmata debelius ??



Após me informar, a resposta é negativa, pois os Debelius não se toleram... assim sendo apenas irei colocar apenas 1 camarão desta espécie.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Após me informar, a resposta é negativa, pois os Debelius não se toleram... assim sendo apenas irei colocar apenas 1 camarão desta espécie.


Boas Pedro  :Olá: ,

Onde é que arranjaste essa informação? já mantive pares de debelius e nunca tive problemas. Aliás o site da *liveaquaria* diz que se dá com o seu par.

Para além disso quando é que colocas fotos do teu aquário?

Tens fotos de equipamentos, de montagens, esquemas, etc ... o que é muito bom, mas uma foto geral do layout com corais e peixes é que nem vê-lo ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Bota lá umas fotos para a malta ver se dinamiza isto mais um pouco senão torna-se muito monótono.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui




> Onde é que arranjaste essa informação? já mantive pares de debelius e nunca tive problemas. Aliás o site da liveaquaria diz que se dá com o seu par.


Informei-me numa loja na zona de Carcavelos, junto de alguém com larga experiência.




> Para além disso quando é que colocas fotos do teu aquário?


Hum... devia ser apenas quando eu sentisse que estaria bonito.
Ainda não o sinto. 
Como sabes, um longo caminho tem sido percorrido.

Mas, irei responder ao teu repto no dia *11/10/2009*. Fica aqui a promessa, caso não haja falhas na minha encomenda do mês de Outubro.
Não me deixes esquecer.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

heheh na sejas assim, o pessoal gosta de ver e a evoluçao!  :SbOk: 
Olha o meu, parece um esgoto e tem fotos!  :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem fotos do meu aquário.
As fotos ficam sempre com um tom azulado e não o sei contrariar.
A máquina é uma Sony DSC-50 de 2001...








































*Nota:* O foco de leds está apenas com 80W, pois 40W estão 'desligados'

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O 'meu' foco já chegou ao Brasil...
O meu foco tem 119W e este tem 90W... podem ver que são iguais/parecidos aqui...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Após me informar, a resposta é negativa, pois os Debelius não se toleram... assim sendo apenas irei colocar apenas 1 camarão desta espécie.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Mantenho um par de debelius com um hispidus há anos em 300 litros e nunca vi lutas.

Se eu fosse por fotos só quando gostasse do meu aquario nunca tinha posto nenhuma porque para mim há sempre qualquer coisa que falta para ficar bom.

O teu layout está muito bom e os corais estão com bom aspecto,a unica coisa que não gosto é do sarco que está muito junto ao vidro da frente,acho que podias colocá-lo em cima das pedras do lado direito.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Pedro pelo teu comentário.
Acerca do Sarco, não sei muito bem o que lhe fazer... não o quero cortar...o que dificulta a sua manutenção e permanência no aquário.

(...)

Ontem medi os parâmetros habituais (para mim... :SbSourire2:  )...
Ca= 410-420
Kh=6
Densidade = 1.024

Já me chamaram a atenção para verificar o Mg... que pode estar baixo sem que me aperceba, apesar da estabilidade do Ca...

Continuo apenas com as TPA's diárias de 4L e de 30L a cada 15 dias.
É assim que mantenho estes valores, sem qualquer outro tipo de adição.

(...)

A água continua cristalina devido ao escumador DIY e às TPA's, sem recorrer a 'carvão activo'.

(...)

Os meus mangues estão a ressentir-se da mudança...
Pode ser devido a:
- as raízes foram desenterradas
- as raízes foram 'podadas'
- a luz disponível (leds) pode ser insuficiente, pois é a que vem do aquário e alguma natural
- outra...

Que acham?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Boa tarde
> 
> Junto seguem fotos do meu aquário.
> As fotos ficam sempre com um tom azulado e não o sei contrariar.
> A máquina é uma Sony DSC-50 de 2001...
> 
> *Nota:* O foco de leds está apenas com 80W, pois 40W estão 'desligados'
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro  :Olá: ,

Muito bom aspecto sim senhor. Gostei bastante do layout e tudo.
Agora foi pena não teres colocado mais fotos da evolução porque seria importante para quem se está a iniciar, reconhecer o estado em que se calhar estava / está o seu aquário e poder seguir a tua preserverança e engenho em vez de baixar os braços e desistir.

Quanto ao tom azulado, já experimentaste calibrar os brancos manualmente?

Abraços,

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boas amigo Pedro,

Então a calha de LEDs ainda não foi ao fabricante? Não valeria a pena tentar reparar a mesma cá em Portugal?

Já agora nunca averiguaste a possibilidade de acender primeiro um bloco e só depois os outros? (considerando que são 3 blocos de aprox 40 LEDs right?)

No final do dia a temperatura da calha ainda se suporta ao tacto? ou já "ferve"?

Tu acendes tudo ao mm tempo e apagas tudo ao mm tempo certo? nada de moonlights ou semelhantes?

O tom azulado é só da máquina? ou notas no próprio aqua? tens poucos LEDs azuis.

Bom projecto o teu!

Abraços,

RB

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Agora foi pena não teres colocado mais fotos da evolução porque seria importante para quem se está a iniciar, reconhecer o estado em que se calhar estava / está o seu aquário e poder seguir a tua preserverança e engenho em vez de baixar os braços e desistir.


Rui, com todo o respeito, permite-me discordar de ti.
Na 1ª página deste tópico, no post #7 surgem algumas fotos que ilucidam aquilo que foi o meu aquário em tempos. Não há muito tempo...
É possível constatar que a recuperação se prolonga no tempo.
Em breve irei colocar fotos do 'antes', do 'antes do depois' e o 'depois', mas para já...


*Aqui fica uma foto do 'antes'*




*(...)*





> Então a calha de LEDs ainda não foi ao fabricante? Não valeria a pena tentar reparar a mesma cá em Portugal?


Vai ao fabricante.





> Já agora nunca averiguaste a possibilidade de acender primeiro um bloco e só depois os outros? (considerando que são 3 blocos de aprox 40 LEDs right?)


Já. Tenho 1 colega a quem eu pedi para fazer uma placa para me fazer esses 'delays'...
Tenho esperado sentado...





> No final do dia a temperatura da calha ainda se suporta ao tacto? ou já "ferve"?


Tudo normal.
As ventoinhas fazem bem esse trabalho e até são silenciosas. (de alguma forma)





> Tu acendes tudo ao mm tempo e apagas tudo ao mm tempo certo? nada de moonlights ou semelhantes?


Tudo ao mesmo tempo, nada de moonlights, por enquanto.




> O tom azulado é só da máquina? ou notas no próprio aqua? tens poucos LEDs azuis.


É só da máquina. Os leds azuis são suficientes.
O aquário tem uma cor que aprecio bastante.
Os corais e os peixes têm cores bastante vivas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas.
onde andam essas algas do aquário de antigamente?? hehe
Precisava de algumas pro meu refugio.. :SbSourire: 

Está com bom aspecto, com esse empenho todo não era de esperar outra coisa! :SbOk: 
Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

É claro que melhorou muito, disso não há dúvidas :SbSalut: . E claro que quando se muda será sempre pra melhor.

Se te servir de consolo o meu antes estava pior que o teu antes  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> onde andam essas algas do aquário de antigamente??


Marcos, não sei... :yb665: 
Agora davam jeito para o meu Flavescens  :SbSourire2: 

*(...)*




> Se te servir de consolo o meu antes estava pior que o teu antes


Filipe, mérito teu!
Pensava que pior era impossível!  :SbClown: 

*(...)*




> Agora foi pena não teres colocado mais fotos da evolução porque seria importante para quem se está a iniciar, reconhecer o estado em que se calhar estava / está o seu aquário e poder seguir a tua preserverança e engenho em vez de baixar os braços e desistir.


Junto seguem fotos da 'Evolução', 'Retrocesso' e 'Evolução' do meu aquário.


*O 'antes'*
*#Março 2005*



















*#Abril 2005*















*#Julho 2005*






*O 'antes' do 'depois'*
*#Finais de 2007 - Janeiro 2008*




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*Parte 2*

*O 'depois'*
*#Março de 2009*




*#Outubro de 2009*




A evolução tem sido lenta e ponderada.
Mensalmente faço uma listagem dos vivos (entre corais, equipa de limpeza e peixes) que pretendo adquirir e faço uma sondagem de custo dessa mesma listagem.
O 'tecto' mensal definido por mim para aquisição de vivos começou com 75€ e neste momento vai em 100-120€. Varia consoante os objectivos.
No mês de Agosto não adquiri nada.
Mais 32€ mensais de sal da 'Red Sea Pro Coral'
Isto de custos directos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro  :Olá: 

Excelente evolução e dedicação ...  :tutasla: 

Agora a pergunta do milhão ... onde é que está essa Ricordia que era linda?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boas Pedro  
> Excelente evolução e dedicação ...


Obrigado.
Sem a minha esposa tal não era possível.
Já teria desistido. Felizmente ela não me deixou.  :Palmas: 
Não liga muito ao aquário, mas sabe que gosto, respeita esse gosto.
Algo muito importante: o aquário tem que estar limpo!  :Coradoeolhos: 





> Agora a pergunta do milhão ... onde é que está essa Ricordia que era linda?


Rui, essas Ricordias (2 polipos) foram compradas na extinta ReefDiscus... e desse tempo nada resta...
O último ser que me restava era 1x Strombus, que morreu aquando desta recuperação em Março... vá-se lá perceber...  :Admirado: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este fim-de-semana dei por concluída a minha experiência no que diz respeito ao comportamento do meu escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY vs Tunze 220/3.
Após uma semana de trabalho está aqui o resultado.



Claro está que voltei a arrumar o escumador da Tunze.  :SbSourire2: 


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Recentemente (talvez 1 mês) passei a colocar 1100g de sal contra as 1000g que andava a colocar.
O aquário esteve a 1.022 de densidade! Neste momento está a 1.024.

Durante o fim-de-semana ao limpar o vidro frontal, deparei-me com pintas de alga coralina.
Foi a 1ª vez desde Março (data do re-início do povoamento do aquário) que algo aconteceu.
Noto igualmente mais alga coralina nas rochas e nas bombas.

Poderá ter a ver igualmente (poderá ser coincidência...) com a areia (pode ser usada em reactores de CA) que apliquei na mini-sump dos mangues...

Poderá ser estranho este comentário, eu sei, mas para quem não usa kalk... assumi com naturalidade não haver alga coralina nos vidros ...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Durante o fim-de-semana ao limpar o vidro frontal, deparei-me com pintas de alga coralina.
> Foi a 1ª vez desde Março (data do re-início do povoamento do aquário) que algo aconteceu.
> Noto igualmente mais alga coralina nas rochas e nas bombas.
> 
> Poderá ser estranho este comentário, eu sei, mas para quem não usa kalk... assumi com naturalidade não haver alga coralina nos vidros ...
> 
> ...


Olá Pedro

O aumento do crescimento da coralina poderá estar associado talvez a um maior nº de luz actinica ligada, nao sei se será esse o caso?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> O aumento do crescimento da coralina poderá estar associado talvez a um maior nº de luz actinica ligada, nao sei se será esse o caso?


Paulo, não é o caso, pois a iluminação é a mesma há diversos meses, fruto do uso do foco de leds.

O que mudou mesmo, foi a aplicação de 1100g sal por cada 30L de água (para as TPA's) contra as 1000g que colocava.

Entrou também (quantidade irrisória, digo eu) de areia para a mini-sump dos mangues.

Na minha opinião, pois parece-me que os corais estão a gostar, teve mesmo a ver com as 100g a mais de sal, pois tenho assim maior densidade (a correcta - 1.024) e ligeiramente mais cálcio.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Pessoalmente acho que tem a ver com a maturação do aquário e da abundância de cálcio... o meu nano também demorou uns meses até aparecer a coralina nos vidros, por sinal um óptimo sinal de estado do sistema  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Afinal eles são amigos!
Um Strombus Sp. a limpar a concha de um Strombus Alatus.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Más notícias!
Os meus mangues estão a definhar...

Motivo:
Falta de luz!

A iluminação que recebem do aquário e alguma luz natural são insuficientes...

Boas notícias!
Como sabem, sou um adepto convicto e convencido dos leds.
Vou comprar um foco de leds 36W para os iluminar!

Portanto, vai ser este foco, mas com 36W




Baseado nas características deste... com leds encarnados e azuis.




Dizem que equivale a 120W de lâmpadas tradicionais.
Vamos ver...


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Parece porreiro!
Eu tambem já só estou com leds!
Quanto custa esse foco?
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Marcos

O foco + transportes fica à volta dos 93€.
O transporte é praticamente metade do valor do foco...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro :Olá: 

Deixo-te um link que possa interessar :Pracima:  o preço ronda os 82 para Portugal...

New UFO LED Hydroponic Plant Grow Light 50w Try-Band en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 03-nov-09 07:15:17 H.Esp)

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado pela dica Hélder.

(...)

Na 6ª feira passada entrou mais um habitante - 1x Caulastrea Curvata





(...)

Já algum tempo que tinha 2 aiptasias no meu aquário. Uma de tamanho XL que se encontrava isolada numa rocha e uma outra tamanho M que se encontrava alojada num coral - Pavona Decussata.
Hoje fui à procura de Joe's Juice mas não havia, de modo que trouxe 'Aiptasia X' da Red Sea.
Aconselham a ter as bombas paradas durante 15' após a sua aplicação.
Não facilitei e deixei 45', a seguir aspirei os restos mortais aquando da  minha TPA.
Parece que está resolvido...

Mas o Joe's Juice é mais engraçado, se bem me recordo (já lá vão 4 anos...) as aiptasias explodiam!...

(...)

Entretanto com o arrefecer do tempo, está na hora de mandar arranjar os meus leds...
Pedi cotação à DHL para enviar para a China 1x pacote com as dimensões de 40x24x16cm, pesando 1Kg.
A DHL diz que me custa a módica quantia de 219.34 Euros!!!  :EEK!: 
Quase tanto como o valor do foco... que veio de lá... por DHL!

Claro que vou pedir cotação à UPS e aos CTT... mas quer-me parecer que o arranjo do foco não passa por enviar ao fornecedor...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Esse da red sea faz as aiptasias implodirem!

Pelo menos já vi no meu acontecer isso!


Já vis-te as fotos do meu equipamento?

Só já falta o aqua, lool!

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

pois, as grandes empresas tem contractos com as transportadoras, e depois nós é que temos de pagar por eles! hehe
Eu tive um caso de um monitor que veio da alemanha avariado, os portes para cá foram 10 euros, para o devolver foram 80 e tal euros.. 

Não conheces ninguem da eletronica? isso é um sistema relativamente simples, a não ser que os leds tenham mesmo queimado não deve ser complicado resolver..

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

No seguimento do mail que enviei ao fornecedor/fabricante do foco, dando conta da minha indisponibilidade de pagar os portes para enviar o foco para a China, eis algumas propostas que me fazem:




> Wow the shipping rate is very expensive!!! If 1kg delivery from China to Portugal via DHL, the shipping costs is about USD30.-, you know we get 60% discount offered by DHL.
> 
> As the shipping rate is too expensive, here are some suggestions for your consideration.
> 
> 1.       Last time you said your factory electrician have check the panel, our advice is take apart the PCB board from Steel board, then you can see the circuit board and line. There are three group lines, as the dead LED appear on the middle parts, thus you can use Universal Meter to check each LEDs along with the input lines, and found the dead LEDs. If your electrician can do this, we can send some LEDs to replace these dead LED.
> 
> 2.       Another suggestion is we send new panel with best price. 120w panel(weights 4.5kgs) for USD230.-/PC including DHL shipping charge to Portugal.
> 
> Then what do you think about this?



*230 USD são neste momento 155€.*

Estou a pensar falar com o meu colega electricista para ver se ele está disposto a despender algum tempo à volta do meu foco.
Tendo em conta que vem um foco a caminho para os mangues, eles podem sempre enviar alguns leds junto.

Por outro lado, um foco pela quantia de 155€, também não é mau, pois ficava com material suplente...

*Que acham?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu mandava vir outro e os leds suplentes!

Assim se a reparação não ficar boa tens outro foco!


E mesmo se acontecer algo ao outro sempre tens um suplente!

Por esse preço é aproveitar!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

*Ontem retirei o foco de leds para proceder à sua recuperação.*

Voltei assim a colocar a minha calha T5 6x39W DIY...

Já me tinha esquecido do resultado das actinicas nos corais... uma fluorescência espectacular!
Vou deixar a calha montada cerca de 2 semanas, que deverá ser o tempo necessário para dar nova vida ao foco.




> Já agora nunca averiguaste a possibilidade de acender primeiro um bloco e só depois os outros? (considerando que são 3 blocos de aprox 40 LEDs right?)


O meu colega que vai proceder à reparação do foco, vai-me implementar uma placa que me vai permitir, via 2 potenciómetros, acender 1º os leds centrais e depois, estou a pensar meia-hora (mas vai ser regulável via potenciómetro  :Smile:  ), acender os leds das partes laterais.
Será assim um choque menor para os vivos.

Anteriormente tinha falado com ele em 3 fases.
Agora falei-lhe em 2 e ficou bastante agradado, pois é bem mais fácil de implementar.
Não vale a pena complicar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Boa sorte com a reparação! Espero que dê para recuperar sem problemas. Se entretanto o teu colega se conseguir safar com os potenciometros talvez esteja disposto a repetir o trabalho  :Wink: . 

Relativamente as actínicas, os LEDs azuis não cumprem essa função também? Se mandares vir a nova calha, que tal colocares um bloco só de actínicas?

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Relativamente as actínicas, os LEDs azuis não cumprem essa função também?


Os leds azuis do foco nunca funcionam só.
Eles estão misturados com os brancos.
Sendo assim, não existe qualquer efeito de fluorescência típica das actinicas quando ligadas sozinhas, pois quando aconpanhadas de luz branca, também estas perdem o efeito de fluorescência.

(...)

Gosto bem mais da cor do foco de leds do que da cor que obtenho com o conjunto de lâmpadas da minha calha T5...
Também com a calha, não há qualquer efeito típico das HQI que também é reproduzido pelo foco de leds...

Agora vejo que os 80W do foco o deixavam um pouco cego...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## DiogoSeguro

agora é ver se os corais reagem bem aos leds  :Wink:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Pedro.

Já testas-te a reação dos corais duros sps com os leds?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boas Pedro.
> 
> Já testas-te a reação dos corais duros sps com os leds?



Tenho corais duros SPS…
São frags oferecidos pelo Pedro Chouriço.

Mas perdi alguns nas férias, quando o meu alimentador automático caiu dentro do aquário e ali ficou…


Restam-me frags de:

Turbinaria sp

Pocilophora encarnada

Resta-me também uma Montipora que sofreu uma grande recessão e alteração de cor aquando do desastre e assim se tem mantido...
Nestas 2 semanas de T5 vou verificar se existe alguma alteração.

Têm os pólipos estendidos e as cores mantêm-se aquando da sua entrada.

Tenho igualmente um pequeno coral de Pavona Decussata que me foi oferecido pelo Gil Miguel.
Mantém a cor e os pólipos estendidos, embora uma parte esteja ligeiramente 'danificada', fruto de uma Aiptasia que ali se colocou (lado esq.) e que levou com 'Aiptasia X' em cima!



Os outros mantinham as cores e algum crescimento (alguns eram por natureza de crescimento rápido) até ao desastre.

Quando tiver o foco a 100%, irei fazer questão de comprar 1 Acropora bem azul! Fica a promessa!  :SbOk: 
Aliás, já comecei a tratar disso...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho andado a pensar que talvez os filtros da minha osmose estejam a precisar de ser substituídos...
Afinal, sempre têm cerca de quatro anos e meio... e apenas foram substituídos por 1x.
Lembro-me que comprei os cartuchos (3) na extinta RedFish e custou-me cerca de 50€...

Gostaria que me ajudassem por favor na escolha do local de compra.
*Dirijo-me a uma loja de aquariofilia ou procura uma loja relacionada com o controlo de águas, que tenha osmoses domésticas?*

(...)

Com isto tudo, decidi que vou actualizar o COADAS



Como é o COADAS que faz toda a gestão de água, vou implementar uma rotina no PLC para controlo de desgaste da Osmose.

Sei quanto litros de água gasto sempre que activo a osmose para encher o tanque água doce de reposição, bem como para encher o tanque de realização de água salgada...
Apenas vai pecar numa situação, pois como o tanque de realização de água salgada é cheio via tanque água doce de reposição (por gravidade), nunca sei ao certo quanto gasto até o tanque água doce de reposição 'transbordar' para encher o outro.

Não se pode ter tudo e vou-me desculpar que é só para ter uma noção do prazo de validade da osmose...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Os meus cartuchos,comprei-os numa loja relacionada com o controlo de àguas e que têm osmoses domésticas (e poupei uns trocos em relação a uma loja on-line).
Falando com o técnico...referiu-me que os cartuchos duram à vontade de três a cinco anos,dependendo das àguas (se arrastam muitas areias,se demasiado calcárias,etc.) e a membrana se periódicamente lavada,pode durar por igual período de tempo.Segundo ele só substitui a membrana quando rompe,não vendo necessidade de a substituir antes disso.
Esta è a explicação que me foi dada pelo tal técnico...que não ponho em causa...mas pelo seguro,estou a pensar mudar a minha membrana ao final dos tês anos (se entretanto não se romper).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para além das preciosas TPA's diárias de 4L (automáticas), ao fim de semana executo uma TPA manual entre 10-20L (no máximo de 30L). Este valor varia consoante a minha observação do aquário.
A TPA manual tem incidência na aspiração da RV, na mini-sump e por vezes no areão, mas aqui tem sido raro, pois os 3x Strombus e os 2x eremitas, têm dado conta do recado.

Ainda não fiz a TPA manual desta semana, e antes de a fazer quis verificar os seus parâmetros para aferir se as 100g de sal a mais que passei a adicionar por cada 30L teve efeito. Anteriormente colocava 1000g/30L e neste momento coloco 1100g/30L.
Efeitos práticos:
- Acerto da salinidade
- O Kh subiu de 6 para 7! (espectáculo!)
- O CA está estabilizado nos 420.

Nada de resinas...
Nada de Kalk...
TPA's e comidinha para todos! com o escumador DIY a fazer um excelente trabalho! Deu trabalho, mas valeu a pena! Tal como todo o processo de recuperação, que me deixa cada dia que passa mais orgulhoso.

Para validar a eficiência das TPA's diárias, falta-me adquirir um teste de Mg, de modo a verificar se as TPA's vs 10x Mangues, mantêm os índices adequados. (mas custa tanto dar 25€ por um teste...)

(...)

Ainda não constatei qualquer diferença nos corais, agora que estou a usar a calhar 6x39W T5 DIY... vs foco leds 80W (cego  :Coradoeolhos: )

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> - O Kh subiu de 6 para 7! (espectáculo!)
> - O CA está estabilizado nos 420.


Boas Pedro, ora aí estão, uns valores excelentes  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem entrou mais uma peça no aqua. Penso que tenha tamanho adequado para o aqua em questão.







Quero colocar uma outra igual, mas azul.
Fecho assim as Acroporas que quero colocar (2).

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Bem escolhida Pedro e já tem um bom tamanho.
A azulinha estás a pensar colocar perto da amarela, para formar uma zona com acroporas?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

Não, não me parece...
Estou a preparar o aquário (penso eu...) para manter alguns corais que acho interessantes.
Essa preparação passa pela selecção criteriosa de espaços a preencher.
Aqueles aquários onde não se vê a rocha são de facto espectaculares, mas exigem uma grande atenção e cuidado por parte do aquariofilista.
Não é o que pretendo.
Não passa por uma questão de custo  :SbRiche: .
Passa pelo facto de já me conhecer um pouco e preferir (uma boa dose de comodismo  :Coradoeolhos: ) que os corais tenham espaço para crescer durante largo período sem a minha intervenção.
Assim sendo, parece-me que ambas as acroporas apesar de próximas (na zona central/baixa do aquário) irão ficar em espaços antagónicos, de modo a preencheram os espaços de forma natural.
Isto é o que eu penso hoje... mas como um aquário é um "Quadro Vivo"... e nós estamos sempre dispostos a gastar dinheiro com ele... :SbSourire2:  o tempo o dirá, se "estou certo ou estou errado"....

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Finalmente o meu colega conseguiu abrir o foco.
Aquilo está construido de forma anti-bala!  :EEK!: 

Uma camada de cola e mais de 100 parafusos isolam a placa de leds!

Tenho apenas 1 led fundido, um branco de 14000K 

Requisitei ao fornecedor o seguinte material:
2x leds brancos
1x led azul
1x estrutura externa  :yb665: 

A razão de ter pedido uma estrutura externa, prende-se com o facto de que com a camada de cola que foi preciso retirar, apenas foi possível com o recurso de uma chave de fendas, danificando assim um pouco a estrutura.

Vou ver se o fornecedor acede ao meu pedido...  :yb663: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Quer dizer que 1 LED "fundido" pára 40 LEDs? Que grande chatice. Isso deveria fazer passagem de corrente mesmo com o LED off.

Lembra-o de colocar os interruptores parciais.

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Raul




> Quer dizer que 1 LED "fundido" pára 40 LEDs? Que grande chatice. Isso deveria fazer passagem de corrente mesmo com o LED off.





> *os leds estão ligados em série*... sendo assim, tudo indica numa 1ª análise que está um led fundido o que impede todos os restantes de trabalhar.
> Espero que em Setembro não seja necessário ele fazer uma análise mais profunda para me detectar qual o led que está fundido.


Em cheio! Só não acertei no mês... foi em Outubro... :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

31.07.2009...



> ...
> Se o problema for *um dos leds queimado*, e se eles tiverem os pinos acessíveis, acho que consegues identificá-los recorrendo a um multímetro, por exemplo, ou a umas pilhas de 3V ligadas em série com uma resistência de uns 200 a 400 ohms. E enquanto não tiveres os leds de substituição, em princípio poderás curto-circuitar o led fundido, para essa parte do circuito funcionar temporariamente.  Mas com os 400V há que ter cuidados e precauções reforçados...


02.08.2009



> Há esquemas de montagem de leds em que não usam resistências, tudo calculado no limite. Depois basta um led flipar, para a corrente que passa nessa série desviar para outro ramo e queimar os outros. Por exemplo, três malhas de 6 leds em série, ligadas em paralelo, cada malha com uns 30mA. Funde um led numa malha, os 30mA que passavam nessa malha irão repartir-se para as outras, então sofrem um aumento para 45mA, e estando tudo no limite, vai tudo com os quintos... É por isso que é recomendado colocar uma resistência em cada uma das malhas, no caso de uma delas falhar, a resistência limita a corrente e protege os leds. Mas isto já tem a ver com DIY.





> Finalmente o meu colega conseguiu abrir o foco.
> Aquilo está construido de forma anti-bala! 
> 
> Uma camada de cola e mais de 100 parafusos isolam a placa de leds!
> 
> Tenho apenas 1 led fundido, um branco de 14000K


(ao estilo Euronews)
No Comments...

 :SbSourire2: 

Vou começar a cobrar diagnósticos  :Coradoeolhos:  hehehe

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O fornecedor do foco vai-me enviar 4 leds brancos.
Quanto à caixa (estrutura externa) parece que não... pois diz que a caixa é de aço, e não há razão para ela estar torcida, apesar de ter explicado que o meu colega teve que usar uma chave e usar a parede do foco como alavanca para descolar a placa de leds.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem imagens da placa de leds pertencente ao meu foco de 120W.
Aquilo está protegido à prova de bala.
Vejam:
Fita adesiva
Cola
Mais de 100 parafusos

O fornecedor explica-se...




> The glue is used for dust and water proof









Estado actual da caixa...
Aquilo estava tão bem colado que o meu colega teve que usar uma chave de fendas.
Serviu-se das paredes do foco como alavanca.
Resultado final...

O fornecedor explica-se... perante a minha requisição de uma caixa nova.




> And I have ask our engineer that take the LED panel apart can not cause damage to the outside structure. Besides the structure is made of steel.





Espero que perante estas imagens, decidam enviar uma caixa nova para além dos 4 leds brancos que me prometeram.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que perante estas imagens, decidam enviar uma caixa nova para além dos 4 leds brancos que me prometeram.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Se te mandarem cx. nova,"ouro sobre azul"  :yb665: ...se não...com um taco de madeira para não ferir o inox e um bom martelo...isso vai ao sítio  :Coradoeolhos: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já tenho a resposta do fornecedor...




> Dear Pedro,
> 
> I have show your photos to my boss. After careful check, he told me we cannot change the structure for you, because the damage was due to your colleague improper operate. When you found the glue is hard to take away, you should have advice us for other suggestions. Or you send the panel back to us as I told you early before. We will repair for you.
> 
> Also I check with DHL China office, the official shipping rate from Portugal to China is about USD185.-. (NR. 125€)
> 
> I am sorry for this. The 36w panel we will send to you tomorrow together with white LEDs.


Ao que eu respondi agora:




> Hello Loginn
> 
> I understand your position about power unit 120W.
> 
> *When you found the glue is hard to take away, you should have advice us for other suggestions.*
> Which suggestion do you have? Put there any product to take off the glue? Put some hot there? I really don’t know what you can suggest…
> 
> Best regards


Aqui se nota bem a Engenharia do Produto...
Se fosse um artigo produzido na europa, estaria bem melhor projectado para a eventual substituição de um led.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Até é de estranhar!

Normalmente nos produtos "chinocas" é nas colas e acabamentos que eles cortam mais!


Em vez de vedarem os leds com uma borracha, meteram cola à bruta!

Como o Jorge disse ainda podes ajeitar a caixa!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Grandes novidades!




> Hi Pedro,
> 
> This afternoon, I have talked with my boss again. At last he agree to send new structure to you. But all the structure of 120w panel have run out, then we have to order new, it will take 7-8 days to produce. I am afraid we will send the new structure to you late. I don't know if this is fine with you? Also the shipping rate is higher due the the weight is rise. Anyway we will pay the extra freight.
> 
> Regards,
> Loginn


NR: Lá são 8h mais, penso... daí ele referir que falou com o patrão esta tarde.

Claro que não me importo de esperar! Desde que seja bem servido!  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Ferrer
> 
> Se te mandarem cx. nova,"ouro sobre azul" ...se não...com um taco de madeira para não ferir o inox e um bom martelo...isso vai ao sítio .
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Isso, ou num bom bate-chapas numa boa oficina auto, deve voltar ao sítio  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas
Pedro,será que podes colocar uma foto com os led´s mais perto,para tentar perceber que tipo de led tens na calha

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boas
> Pedro,será que podes colocar uma foto com os led´s mais perto,para tentar perceber que tipo de led tens na calha


Tiago, neste momento é impossível, pois não tenho o foco em meu poder...mas acabei de me lembrar que a foto foi tirada como uma máquina de 5Mp... vou ver o que posso fazer.

Entretanto aqui fica um link dos leds que o fornecedor anuncia que usa...
LED, light source manufacturer of LEDs and arrays for Solid State Lighting applications

Aqui fica o link do meu foco... e o meu aquário  :Smile: 
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/23...als_light.html

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tiago, aqui fica a foto dos leds.




e logo vai entrar 1x Blastomussa Wellsi 'Ultra' com 3 pólipos!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

qual é a diferença do  Blastomussa Wellsi  " normal" para a Ultra?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro




> qual é a diferença do  Blastomussa Wellsi  " normal" para a Ultra?


Fotos provenientes do meu fornecedor, cedidas pela TMC Iberia no dia de ontem.

*Blastomussa 'Ultra'*


*Blastomussa 'Coloured'*



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Na sexta-feira passada, entraram mais 2 seres no aquário.

*Gobiodon okinawae*


Aqui enfiado dentro da rede da Nori...




*Blastomussa Wellsi 'ultra' pequenina, com 3 pólipos*



*Perspectivas*





Vai devagarinho... mas na direcção certa.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Vai devagarinho... mas na direcção certa.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Como se recomenda  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Carecho

[QUOTE=Pedro Ferrer;151927]Bom dia

Na sexta-feira passada, entraram mais 2 seres no aquário.

*Gobiodon okinawae*


Aqui enfiado dentro da rede da Nori...



 :Olá:  
Como se está a dar esse gobiodon?
Segunda - feira vou buscar um dessa espécie (gobiodon okinawae) que encomendei.  :SbSourire:  O que é que esse malandro mais gosta de comer?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!|

A Blastomussa Wellsi 'ultra' é assim tão diferente da normal?

Pelas fotos parecem muito iguais!

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Segunda - feira vou buscar um dessa espécie (gobiodon okinawae) que encomendei.  O que é que esse malandro mais gosta de comer?


posso até estar enganado,mas acho que vais ter azar com esse peixe

o que ele mais gosta de comer é mesmo polipos de acroporas :yb665:  :yb665: 

claro que as vezes  há pessoas com sorte :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

mas um que meti no meu aquario tive de o matar com um arpão,mas não antes de me dar cabo de alguma acroporas :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Pedro,
Obrigado pelo link e pelas fotos,será possivel colocares uma foto das costas da placa de leds?
Quero fazer uma calha de leds diy,e ando a pesquisar quem tem usado ,que tipo utiliza e os  resultados obtidos.





> mas um que meti no meu aquario tive de o matar com um arpão


Carlos conseguistes matar um Okinawae com um arpão  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Tiago




> Pedro,
> Obrigado pelo link e pelas fotos,será possivel colocares uma foto das costas da placa de leds?


Junto segue a foto pretendida.




Para fotos mais pormenorizadas, envia-me MP com o teu mail.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Como se está a dar esse gobiodon?
> Segunda - feira vou buscar um dessa espécie (gobiodon okinawae) que encomendei.  O que é que esse malandro mais gosta de comer?


João, artémia pelos menos já comeu...
Podes ver aqui mais dados... 




> o que ele mais gosta de comer é mesmo polipos de acroporas


quanto aos pólipos... não sei... mas vou estar atento! Carlos, mas é o primeiro comentário que vejo acerca dessa questão...

Ainda está tímido, mas já se aventura por vezes em alto mar  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> A Blastomussa Wellsi 'ultra' é assim tão diferente da normal?
> Pelas fotos parecem muito iguais!


Pedro, eu não percebo nada de aquariofilia... e de corais, eventualmente muito menos  :SbSourire2: , portanto é uma pergunta à qual não te sei responder... ainda para mais, os pólipos ainda são pequenos, mas que é diferente da Blastomussa Merleti, isso é...agora da Blastomussa Wellsi 'coloured' só vendo ao vivo, pois eu próprio não sei...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Agora sou eu que não percebo nada!

Tb tenho uma Blastomussa , agora n sei se é Wellsi ou Merleti!!

Mas parece-me que é muito parecida com a primeira Blastomussa que adquiris-te(acho que até veio do mesmo sitio)!

O que eu te dizia era que essa Wellsi ultra é muito parecida com a primeira que já tinhas!

Em relação à Merleti também n sei diferenciar..... :yb624: !

Confusão!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  aos dois

Escolham:
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Essas fotos para mim não são muito esclarecedoras!

Parecem corais iguais, mas com cores diferentes!

Como os nossos ainda tÊm os polipos muito pequenos, a confusão ainda é maior!

Pois não se parecem em nada com esses das fotos!

Abraço

----------


## CelsoBastos

Peixe curioso esse! O meu esteve uma semana dentro do aquario! Comecei a reparar que as acroporas retraiam os polipos, até que dei com o gajo a bicar nas mesmas... 3 dias para conseguir sacar o gajo fora...

Pedro parece que não foi uma escolha muito acertada  :Coradoeolhos: , vais chegar rapidamente a essa conclusão e da pior forma!!!!

Boa sorte

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

A ambos os Pedros: Vocês têm a Blastomussa Merlleti.

A Blastomussa Wellsi é normalmente mais colorida(cor mais intensa) e possui mais que uma variedade de cor.
Os pólipos são também maiores.

Cumprimentos
Gil

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Os polipos da B.merleti têm mais ou menos 5mm de diametro enquanto aos da B. wellsi têm mais ou menos 15 mm de diametro.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas
> 
> A ambos os Pedros: Vocês têm a Blastomussa Merlleti.
> 
> A Blastomussa Wellsi é normalmente mais colorida(cor mais intensa) e possui mais que uma variedade de cor.
> Os pólipos são também maiores.


Ah ok!Thanks

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem reparei que a  minha Caulastrea curvata, no centro de um dos pólipos saía um tubo transparente com cerca de 15mm de comprimento... foi a primeira vez que tal aconteceu e existia apenas neste pólipo em particular.
Hoje de manhã já não vi...

Alguém sabe o que poderia ser? É do próprio coral ou algo ali alojado?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro :SbOk: 

Diz lá, pagaram direitos de autor???? :SbSourire2: 

120W LED Aquarium Light(corals light, reef tank light)-Large Photo & Picture

Inconfundivel Síndrome do Aquário Desleixado - a minha experiência :SbSourire2: 
Está fixe :yb677: 

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Bom dia
> 
> Ontem reparei que a  minha Caulastrea curvata, no centro de um dos pólipos saía um tubo transparente com cerca de 15mm de comprimento... foi a primeira vez que tal aconteceu e existia apenas neste pólipo em particular.
> Hoje de manhã já não vi...
> 
> Alguém sabe o que poderia ser? É do próprio coral ou algo ali alojado?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


As minhas têm esses tubos á noite para se alimentarem se lhes deres artemia nessa altura elas comem.
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...trea_crop3.JPG

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Boas Pedro
> 
> Diz lá, pagaram direitos de autor????


Naaaa.... nem foram eles que me avisaram dessa foto... :Admirado: 


Pedro, obrigado pela foto. Mas era mesmo apenas 1 tubo e do centro do pólipo...

Tenho uma questão para vos colocar.
Tenho que substituir a minha bomba de retorno que consome 65W... e está ligada a 1x SCWD.
Estou a pensar substituí-la por uma Eheim 2000 que consome 38W...
E sendo assim eliminar o SCWD... pois com 2000l/h seria muito pouco para actuar o SCWD...
*Que acham? Faço mal eliminar o SCWD?*

Estou a pensar mais tarde adquirir 1x Vortech MP10 para reforçar a circulação obtida com 2x tunze 7200/2 (2400l/h pulsadoras).
*Que acham? Faço bem em adquirir a Vortech para reforçar a circulação?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Se eu tiver uma aiptásia alojada numa rocha...
Se eu colocar a rocha em questão na sump, caso haja multiplicação da mesma, esta será apenas na sump, ou alguns esporos poderão ir parar ao aquário principal e iniciar uma praga?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Boa tarde
> 
> Se eu tiver uma aiptásia alojada numa rocha...
> Se eu colocar a rocha em questão na sump, caso haja multiplicação da mesma, esta será apenas na sump, ou alguns esporos poderão ir parar ao aquário principal e iniciar uma praga?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Viva Pedro, é melhor mesmo eliminar a aiptásia, porque elas "viajam" mesmo entre a sump e o aquário, digo-te porque eu nunca coloquei rocha na minha sump e já lá matei algumas  :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> Se eu tiver uma aiptásia alojada numa rocha...
> Se eu colocar a rocha em questão na sump, caso haja multiplicação da mesma, esta será apenas na sump, ou alguns esporos poderão ir parar ao aquário principal e iniciar uma praga?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro,

Bemvindo às Batalhas das Aiptasias... a luta será dura... não tive oportunidade de ver no setup se já terás, mas se não, arranja quanto antes um duo ou trio de Seticaudatas  :SbOk: 

Elas reproduzem-se que é uma coisa impressionante... ao matares a aiptasia na sump, de certeza que novas criaturas aparecerão por todo o aquário... Mesmo matando a aiptasia num recipiente fora do aqua, provavelmente já existirão outras a aparecer...

As injecções de kalk ou limão são boas para eliminar as maiores, mas quando elas já infestaram, a melhor solução são os predadores naturais (seticaudata, chelmon, folha, ...), pois matá-las uma a uma com seringa poderá tornar-se uma tarefa impossível...

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde
> 
> Se eu tiver uma aiptásia alojada numa rocha...
> Se eu colocar a rocha em questão na sump, caso haja multiplicação da mesma, esta será apenas na sump, ou alguns esporos poderão ir parar ao aquário principal e iniciar uma praga?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


A aiptasia na sump não tem luz e vai procurar um lugar melhor como fazem todas as anemonas e vai soltar-se de certeza ser apanhada e triturada na bomba de retorno e assim tens uma praga de aiptasias.Portanto só se tiveres luz na sump e mesmo assim eu não arriscava.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Pedro pelo reparo.
Não me tinha lembrado dessa situação.
Apliquei X-Aiptasia da Red Sea. Só vejo uma, mas esta parece-me que é a 2ª vez que leva com químico em cima...

Entretanto a Nori (red) que tinha da Ocean Nutrition acabou-se.
Comprei Nori Omega One Super Veggie... e o meu Flavescens parece que não gosta muito dela... espero que seja mesmo isso, uma questão de gosto e nada mais escondido...
Vou insistir. Se continuar assim, voltarei a comprar assim que possível Nori da Ocean Nutrition.

(...)

Hoje procedi a uma TPA de 30L, daquelas que dá me gozo!
São aquelas em que os baldes ficam com a água toda castanha.
Como só tinha 30L feitos, foi essa a dimensão da TPA, pois a sump está a precisar de mais uma aspiração.

Normalmente divido a TPA da seguinte forma:
10L com uma mangueira de 6mm, onde aspiro a rocha. (semanal)
10L com mangueira de 16mm na mini-sump. (semanal-quinzenal)

Pontualmente, como hoje, 10L com bomba 9-12V da Tunze na sump. Esta bomba é a mesma que faz diariamente a TPA de 4L. Mas nesta situação, retiro a mangueira que leva a água para o esgoto e substituo pela mangueira de 6mm do ar (transparente) e direcciono a água retirada para um balde. Porquê? Permiti-me controlar o volume da TPA e porque pode haver impurezas que entupam o tubo e assim consigo localizar facilmente o problema.

(...)

A próxima prioridade a nível de corais passa pela aquisição de uma Acropora azul, que espero adquiri-la durante a próxima semana.
Acroporas de cor verde e azul à espera do arranjo do foco de leds, para assim proceder à validação do uso de leds na manutenção das cores e considerável crescimento de SPS's.
São assim 2 Acroporas de cores vivas para além de outros frags que o Pedro Chouriço me ofereceu. 

Uns branquearam nas férias aquando da queda do alimentador na água e outros continuam com as suas cores e crescer.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas pedro,
Já há muito que sigo o teu jornal......parabéns por ele.

Quantos às aiptasias, eu resolvi as minhas com seticaudata e a ajuda de uma chave de fendas. Claro que na altura tinha um nano, portanto a quantidade de rocha era mínima.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boas pedro,
> Já há muito que sigo o teu jornal......parabéns por ele.
> 
> Quantos às aiptasias, eu resolvi as minhas com seticaudata e a ajuda de uma chave de fendas.


Obrigado José pelo comentário.
Quanto às aiptasias, há 4 anos que não as tinha... na altura resolvi com 1x Lysmata Seticaudata e Joe's Juice.
Recentemente apareceram-me 2... ambas levaram X-Aiptásia. Ambas voltaram a aparecer. Entretanto 1 não cresceu tanto como a outra e acabou por desaparecer... a outra levou novamente com químico em cima e foi aspirada 15 minutos depois. Vamos ver...

(...)

Boas novas!
O foco de leds 36W para os mangues e a estrutura para o foco de 120W foram expedidos na passada 6ª feira! Está agora em Frankfurt - Alemanha.

(...)

A alga coralina continua a reforçar posições no aquário.
O meu aquário tem pelo menos 2 tipos de alga coralina. Uma mais cor de vinho e outra rosa.
Tenho sítios que a alga coralina parece uma montipora, pois está a fazer pratos.
Volto a reforçar que não adiciono kalk, nem tenho tenho qualquer tipo de reactor, apenas TPA's diárias de 4L.
Noto em paralelo, que na parte inferior do vidro frontal, junto à areia existe um ligeiro aumento de alga verde que até há bem pouco tempo não tinha. Até há bem pouco tempo limpava o vidro frontal apenas com algodão da Molly, agora tenho que colocar a lâmina...

Posso ter então um ligeiro aumento de fosfatos que eventualmente estará a potenciar a alga coralina?

(...)

O meu Gobiodon, quando entrou, começou por considerar a sua casa, a acropora verde, depois passou para a Caulastrea e agora considera o Sarcophyton... atendendo à dimensão de ambos, é giro, pois o Gobiodon fica engolido pelos pólipos do Sarco...  :Smile: 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Noto em paralelo, que na parte inferior do vidro frontal, junto à areia existe um ligeiro aumento de alga verde que até há bem pouco tempo não tinha. Até há bem pouco tempo limpava o vidro frontal apenas com algodão da Molly, agora tenho que colocar a lâmina...


Lembrei-me agora, que curiosamente este verdete que está a surgir na parte inferior do vidro frontal, começou a aparecer e de forma coincidente com a troca (temporária) do foco de led's para a calha T5... e esta hein!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Fui contactado pela DHL... :yb620: 
Desta vez tive azar e vou ter que pagar alfândega por causa do foco de leds...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem fotos acabadas de tirar ao aquário.

*Gobiodon okinawae*












Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

grande sarco que tens ai ^^

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Sim João, é uma peça muito bonita. Já assim indiciava aquando da sua aquisição.

(...)

Já recebi a estrutura para substituir a actual do foco de leds.
Como prometido, recebi igualmente 4 leds brancos.
Chegou igualmente o foco de leds encarnados/azuis 36W para iluminar os mangues.
Após alguma pesquisa, encontrei os leds que correspondem à descrição dos meus.

Aqui fica 'um' link. 
Os meus são iguais ao do canto superior direito, o preto.

High Power 1W White Led Supplier

80Lm
350mA
1W
3-3.4V

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Bom dia
> 
> Sim João, é uma peça muito bonita. Já assim indiciava aquando da sua aquisição.


Ainda me lembro quando andavas todo triste por o teu Sarco não abrir...é preciso é ter calma!

Tá mt fixe mesmo!

Abraço

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Está a ficar 5 estrelas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Ainda me lembro quando andavas todo triste por o teu Sarco não abrir...é preciso é ter calma!
> 
> Tá mt fixe mesmo!
> 
> Abraço


Pois... quando disse que:




> Já assim indiciava aquando da sua aquisição.


Era na loja... daí a sua escolha, depois em casa são aquelas situações que vamos aprendendo. *Ainda para mais, nessa altura (Abril/09) era o reinicio deste novo ciclo e o receio de falhar novamente era enorme.*
Nessa altura também os palhaços não se entendiam... e eu não sabia o porquê...
Hoje o aquário segue em modo 'pacífico'  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hoje entrou mais uma peça no aquário.
Trata-se de uma Acropora, penso eu que azul... :yb665: 
Se for azul, é um azul particular   :SbSourire2: 
Já não havia aquele azul escuro que ando a perseguir...
Pode ser que chegue a tempo de a adquirir daqui a 15 dias...

Este fim-de-semana vai ser complicado, mas assim que tiver oporunidade, coloco fotos.

(...)

Segunda-feira vou ter o foco de leds a 100%.
Agora melhor que nunca, pois está a ser kitado, de modo a ligar primeiro o sector central (~40W) e posteriormente os restantes 2 sectores (~80W).
O tempo entre o acender das diversas secções vai ser controlado com uma placa electrónica que irá ter potenciometros para afinar o tempo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia!

Ontem foi dia de festejar o 4º aniversário do meu filho.
Pessoas que não viam o aquário à 1 ano, ficaram surpreendidas com o estado actual do mesmo. Pudera!

Curioso é o facto das observações que fizeram e surpreendente a nomeação de 2 peixes como engraçados...

A saber:
O Ecsenius Lineatus
O Gobiodon okinawae

O Ecsenius porque segundo a sua opinião é um peixe que demonstra personalidade.
O Gobiodon pelo facto de ser um peixe tão pequeno, mas que transmite alegria ao aqua, no seu esforço para nadar contra as correntes e igualmente por se alojar no Sarcophyton, ficando 'engolido' por este...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem fotos da última peça que entrou.






E fotos desta Acropora. É a última foto de ambos os corais com T5, pois esta noite o foco de leds 120W vai voltar ao activo.




Irei fotografar diariamente ao longo de um mês (excepto nos dias que a actividade profissional me impedir) estes corais, nomeadamente a Acropora verde.
Voltamos a falar de leds daqui a um mês!


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Que dizer Pedro,

Excelente evolução. ahhh e parabéns pelo miúdo.

Abraços,

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

vou seguir com atenção essa experiencia com os LEDs  :Pracima: 

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Rui & Rui, obrigado pela vossa atenção.

(...)

Junto seguem fotos do arranjo do foco de leds 120w.
Ao contrário do previsto,apenas na 4ª feira terei o foco em funcionamento.


*Circuito com shunt*



*Led*




*Início do arranjo*






*Teste. Leds Ok.*




*Película protectora*








*Aparafusamento*








*Espelho*






*Assemblagem final*








Espero hoje ou amanhã colocar o foco leds 36w para os mangues em funcionamento.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem consegui montar o foco de leds 36W para os mangues.
É composto de 32 leds encarnados e de 4 leds azuis.

Aqui ficam as fotos







*Com flash*


Já seleccionei um mangue específico para fazer o acompanhamento diário. Tem um rebento e assim será mais explícito.

A escolha de um foco de leds para iluminar os mangues, teve como razão o seguinte:

A planta do lado esquerdo esteve 3 semanas iluminada por esta tecnologia.
A planta do lado direito esteve 3 semanas exposta à luz solar numa estufa.




A NASA também os usa...
FlowerForcer™: NASA research into LED grow lights

Basta fazer uma pesquisa na net com "nasa grow leds"... (por exemplo)

Mais dados acerca do uso de leds encarnados e azuis...




> Researchers found out that blue and red light is essential for plant growth and, in general, a percentage of 8% blue LEDs and 92% red LEDs, both with the same frequency and relative intensity per LED, are enough for a harmonious evolution. Blue has a smaller influence than red however a percentage between 1% and 20% of blue light can be selected, depending on the plants and their growth requirements.


 in http://flowerforcerled.blogspot.com/...een-light.html


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem olhei com olhos de ver para a minha sump e apercebi-me de várias coisas...

O escumador estava a precisar de ser afinado... pois recentemente tentei colocar um 'saco filtrante', está-me a faltar o nome dele... mas toda a gente usa agora... e acabei por não instalar, mas devo ter mexido na torneira do escumador e não estava a escumar tão bem como devia...
Hoje de manhã já tinha água escura...
Penso que o aumento de algas verdes no vidro frontal que tinha referenciado, advém daí...

Outra, tem a ver com o aparecimento em larga escala de esponjas brancas nos vidros, com alguma dimensão mesmo...
Devo estar de olho nelas... ou são inofensivas?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro,

Não consegues colocar fotos dessas esponjas brancas?

São tipo um casulo com aspecto de ananás, brancas e pequenas?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui




> São tipo um casulo com aspecto de ananás, brancas e pequenas?


Bingo!  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia Rui
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Não prejudicam o sistema (só visualmente se no vidro frontal),visto serem filtradores,e acabam por desaparecer...e ao contrário do que muita gente possa pensar,ou dizer...só agora o cíclo está a ficar em pleno.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Jorge.

De facto, a sump é um refúgio autêntico para estes e outros seres filtrantes!
A ver se este fim-de-semana coloco fotos daquilo que existe por lá.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tal como prometido seguem fotos dos seres que habitam a minha sump.
Estes e 1 caranguejo que não ficou nas fotos...

*Pequenas sabellas? na rocha viva*








*Pequenas sabellas? nos vidros e bomba de TPA água suja*






*Esponjas agarradas ao escumador*





Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Tal como prometido seguem fotos dos seres que habitam a minha sump.
> Estes e 1 caranguejo que não ficou nas fotos...
> 
> *Pequenas sabellas? na rocha viva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Esses tubinhos são espirógrafos (família Spirographis),tenho no meu sistema principal à dezenas e não me importo...pois são grandes consumidores do excesso de nuterientes (particulas microscópicas do excesso de comida,assim como tambem da matéria regeitada,resultante do metabolismo dos peixes), que existem na coluna de àgua.
Tudo o mais,são de facto esponjas e todos juntos são um filtro biológico mais que positivo para o sistema principal.
Nas manutenções,minimisa o desperdicio dos mesmos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Jorge



> Esses tubinhos são espirógrafos


É isso mesmo!
Tinha carradas no aquário principal...
Até ter colocado um certo e determinado anjo anão...
Desapareceram por completo  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço e obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Jorge
> 
> 
> É isso mesmo!
> Tinha carradas no aquário principal...
> Até ter colocado um certo e determinado anjo anão...
> Desapareceram por completo 
> ...


Ferrer

Se os tens na sump acarinha-os  :SbOk: .

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Sim Jorge.
Felizmente hoje tenho condições para acarinhar o meu aquário.

E sem dar conta, este tópico já ultrapassou as *1000* respostas... :EEK!: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

No fim-de-semana passado não tive hipóteses de fazer qualquer TPA manual e este fim-de-semana também ainda não a fiz, mas será de 30L, entre aspirar a rocha e a sump.

De modo que estava curioso no que diz respeito ao KH e CA... ainda para mais com o recente reforço de SPS's.

São resultados que mostram que as TPA's diárias que tenho vindo a executar, possam ser a prática adequada para um aquário de 200L.

KH - 7
CA - 430

Para o mês que vem pretendo adquirir testes de Mg para consolidar esta minha ideia.

Continuo a não usar o reactor de kalk.
Continuo a não usar carvão activo.
Continuo a não usar resina anti-fosfatos.
Não uso qualquer aditivo.

A equipa de seres filtrantes continua a aumentar.
As manchas de alga coralina multiplicam-se na rochas e vidros. Apesar disso, tenho a consciência que se usasse kalk teria maior quantidade de alga coralina.

Entretanto já elegi os próximos corais a entrar:
1x Acanthastrea lordhowensis
1x 'SPS azul forte'
1x Merulina ampliata

Brevemente iniciarei a pesquisa de mercado  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Hoje de tarde procedi a TPA manual de cerca de 30L.

Deixo aqui alguns dos procedimentos efectuados.

*Colocação do COADAS em modo de manutenção*



*Material de limpeza dos vidros.*
Algodão de aquariofilia. Fica um cheiro a maresia... E assim retiro a maioria dos esporos.
Raspador



Depois de retirar cerca de 30L entre aspiração de rochas, mini-sump e sump, é necessário colocar 30L de água salgada limpa.
O COADAS faz isso sozinho...







E ficam algumas fotos de corais com as ATI Blue Plus acessas...
















Ao contrário do previsto, espero que seja finalmente amanhã que volte a colocar o foco de leds 120W em funcionamento.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho um frag de 'Montipora capricornis verde' que deu entrada no aquário em 30.05.09, oferta do Pedro Chouriço.

O coral manteve-se verde até ao desastre das férias em que o alimentador automático caiu dentro de água.
Quando regressei e constatei o acidente, o coral virou castanho.

Na altura confesso que fiquei confuso se a causa era do acidente (que me matou alguns frags) ou dos leds (que nessa altura já tinham uma secção fundida, passando a operar apenas com 80W).
Ainda não voltei a usar os leds (esta juventude de hoje em dia é muito irresponsável, o meu colega tarda em me fazer uma alteração ao foco...).

Há cerca de mês e meio que estou a usar a minha calha T5 6x39W DIY

Este coral, se estivesse castanho devido aos leds, já teria recuperado a sua cor...

Mas este post vai noutro sentido.
Na superfície do coral, tenho uns pequenos seres há largo tempo, com um formato de caracol (imaginem o bolo 'caracol').
As fotos não ilucidam, pois a macro não chega lá...

Mas, baseado na vossa experiência, que vos parece que possa ser?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

Pedro

isso podem ser "piramyd snails". A mim aconteceu-me o mesmo com uma monti vermelha. Não liguei muito e passado um tempo o local onde se encontravam os ditos seres, começou a ficar branco e alastrar  cada vez mais. Acabou por morrer.
A solução seria tirar fora, procurar acabar com os caracois e respectivos ovos,com um banho de iodo.
O problema é que, se forem mesmo esses seres, vão ficar no aqua e quando meteres novas montiporas, lá aparecem eles de novo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> começou a ficar branco e alastrar cada vez mais


Manuel, isso já aconteceu há muito, mas parou...

Mais curioso, é que na altura, ao colar com epoxy fui bruto e fragmentei ... o frag...
Neste momento, as 2 peças têm os mesmos sintomas...
Tiveram ambas recessão de tecido...
Perderam a cor...
Ambas têm estes seres...
Ambas pararam na sua recessão...
Ambas estão afastadas uma da outra...

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Ontem ao procurar soluções para as planárias vi referências a essas «piramyd snails» e se for o caso, parecem ser dos parasitas mais complicados pois aparentemente não existe um predador natural e terão de ser removidas o mais rapidamente possível, sob pena de arruinarem os corais...  :Admirado:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Pedro

Tivemos situações perfeitamentes iguais. Aquando da colagem, também parti a minha. Foram dois frags de +/- 1 cm e 2 cm. Curiosamente esses frags que coloquei juntos, mas noutro local do aqua até hoje têm continuado a crescer(muito lentamente) e ganharam de novo cor. Talvez porque ainda são pequenos os "tipos" não lhe ligam :yb663:  :yb663: 

Artur

Penso que geralmente estes bichos só atacam as montiporas. Pelo menos comigo tem sido assim.  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

caso sejam piramyd snails, eu já as tive e elas quase me deram cabo da minha tridacna maxima que entretanto já morreu, mas em relação aos outros corais não lhes tocavam. Coloquei um sixline para as predar, mas não resultou.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Olá Pedro,
> 
>  Coloquei um sixline para as predar, mas não resultou.



Comigo também não. Tenho um há mais de um ano e nunca o vi a comer os bichos :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Esta semana tive uma progressão esplêndida no que diz respeito à vida do meu aquário.

Eu sempre levei a aquariofilia com muita leviandade, daí nunca ter tido sucesso com os meus aquários.

Acontece que quando as coisas correm bem, dá-nos tempo para observar a beleza do nosso aquário.

Foi o que aconteceu na passada 5ª feira (26/11).

Quando observava atentamente o coral 'Duncanopsammia axifuga' , na procura de perceber se novas cabeças vinham a caminho, pois as actuais (2) estão enormes, apercebi-me de algo que sempre tinha desprezado!

*Vi-o a comer!*

Estes comentários, estas notas:




> this coral also benefits from regular target feedings of meaty marine foods such as enriched mysis and brine shrimp.


nunca lhes liguei... até porque os LPS estão com boas cores.

Até há bem pouco tempo, eu fazia uma papa com tudo que era comida congelada e alguma Nori, pois foi uma altura que estava fora de casa, e de forma a não exigir muito trabalho à minha esposa, fazia cubos de comida com esta papa, de modo a oferecer aos peixes comida variada 1x ao dia.

Mas já à algum tempo, que dou comida única. Quero eu dizer com isto, que num dia dou Mysis, no outro Krill...

Tento deixar para o final da semana as comidas que considero mais poluentes. São elas 'Red Planckton' e 'Formula Two', tudo da Ocean Nutrition.

E foi com 'Red Planckton' nessa 5ª feira que vi um dos tentáculos da 'Duncan' como que velcro a agarrar um pedaço de comida e lentamente a encaminha-lo para a sua boca.

Fiquei fascinado!

Percebi nesse instante o fascínio de que alguns membros deste fórum têm ao manterem Tubastreas e tudo fazerem para lhe fornecer alimento.

Nesse dia descobri mais uma beleza da aquariofilia e percebi que encontrei um novo caminho a percorrer.

No dia seguinte, dei aos peixes 'Formula Two'... e voltei a verificar novamente o comportamento predador da 'Duncan'!

Como pude eu ser tão distraído todo este tempo!?



Recentemente vi no youtube, um filme em que o indivíduo (lamento agora não ter guardado o filme!) alimentava os LPS com uma enorme seringa e simplesmente pulverizava a área onde eles se encontravam.

Ontem fiz uma papa a pensar nos corais.
Usei 'Red Planckton' pois sei da altura em que fazia papa, faz um bom molho.
Usei 'Formula Two' pois percebi que os corais até ficavam doidos.
Usei artémia.
Arranjei um copo, esmaguei tudo, adicionei água do aquário.
Enchi a seringa...



E pulverizei LPS a LPS...

E assisti a um espectáculo no aquário ao qual nunca tinha tido acesso.
Fiquei arrepiado com o espírito predador dos LPS!

A Duncan parecia doida com a dança dos seus tentáculos.
As Blastomussas quando capturam a comida, os seus pólipos fecham-se como que se de casulos se tratassem!
A Lobophylia para além dos seus tradicionais tentáculos, lançou algo parecido como uma teia de aranha que de certeza ultrapassou os 10cm de comprimento!
A Caulastrea curvata, mostrou todos os seus tentáculos.

Claro está que o meu próximo passo será adquirir um tripé para filmar este espectáculo único.
Irei passar a dar pelo menos 1x/semana este tipo de papa aos corais.
Irei fazê-lo não no final de semana, mas sim no início, que é quando tenho o vidro frontal limpo para proceder às filmagens e às fotos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Nem todos os corais do meu aquário foram dados a conhecer...
Deixo-vos aqui 3 fotos de 3 frags que me foram oferecidos em 30.05.2009

*GSP - Green Star Polyps* - oferta do Gil Miguel


*Pocilophora encarnada* - oferta do Pedro Chouriço


*Turbinaria sp* - oferta do Pedro Chouriço


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para vos dizer que finalmente o foco de leds 120W vai entrar novamente hoje ao serviço!!!

Foi modificado.
Foi adicionada uma pequena placa e 2 potenciómetros que me irão permitir o seguinte:

1. Acender a secção central (~40W)
2. As restantes secções (2x~40W) irão ligar consoante regulação do potenciómetro 1 (Pot. 1)
3. Mediante regulação do pot. 2 estas irão desligar 'X' horas depois
4. A secção central desliga-se

Os pontos 1 e 4 são controlados com relógio, tal como acontecia anteriormente...

A placa, ainda não a vi, mas foi feita manualmente e tem condensadores.
São estes condensadores que regulam o on/off das 2 secções.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem coloquei o foco a funcionar.
As 2 secções que deveriam acender mais tarde, acenderam 2s depois!...
Criou mal o esquema...

Deverá ser assim:
/ ----- \

e não

--- \ / ---

Simbologia:
/   = ~30min com a secção central acessa
--- = ~10h com as 3 secções acessas
\   = ~30min antes de apagar a secção central, apaga as secções laterais 


Liguei o foco às 20h e às 22h as duas secções estavam desligadas...
Pouco tempo depois voltaram a ligar... mas desta vez a secção do lado esquerdo já não acendeu...  :Frown: 

Conclusões:
O sistema está mal dimensionado, pois o meu colega, não percebo porquê, mas não testou a placa que fez, por exemplo com uma lâmpada!
Vai ter que colocar mais condensadores para atingir 10h de estado 'on' das secções.
Por outro lado, devo ter outro led fundido na secção esquerda... anteriormente foi na secção central...

Bem sei que devo estar a 'falar' chinês, mas pedi-lhe para tirar umas fotos para colocar aqui no fórum.

A parte positiva disto tudo, é que voltei a ter no aquário o efeito de 'shrimming'!
Hoje volto à calha T5... até ter o foco no ponto....

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Bem sei que devo estar a 'falar' chinês, mas pedi-lhe para tirar umas fotos para colocar aqui no fórum.


E não tivesse o foco vindo da China..... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> E não tivesse o foco vindo da China.....


Pedro, não foi nada que não me tivesse lembrado... :SbClown: 

Bom, amanhã no seguimento da política de aquisições, vai entrar:
1x Acanthastrea lordhowensis

Uma nota. Os mangues que sobreviveram a:
- desenterrar das raízes
- poda das raízes
- insuficiência de luz
estão a dar-se muito bem com o foco de leds 36W (32 red + 4 blue)
Tenho andado a fotografar o desenvolvimento de um rebento, em breve colocarei os resultados.  :SbOk5: 

Mais uma nota, desde que afinei o escumador, em 2 semanas notei uma redução de algas no vidro frontal.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Ontem ao procurar soluções para as planárias vi referências a essas «piramyd snails» e se for o caso, parecem ser dos parasitas mais complicados pois aparentemente não existe um predador natural e terão de ser removidas o mais rapidamente possível, sob pena de arruinarem os corais...


Boas Artur.
Contra as planárias só vi até hoje uma coisa que funciona. Mas funciona mesmo.
Chama-se Chelinodura Varians. YouTube - chelinodura.avi.
É um nudibranquio. Ja tive duas, uma não sobreviveu, pois a aclimati acão é dificil. Mas a que sobreviveu, limpou-me o aquário. O unico senão é a dificuldade em  enconta-las á venda.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Permite-me Rui.



Obrigado.
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Boa noite
> 
> Permite-me Rui.
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado.
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Isso é o que eu chamo uma autentica DRAGA-PLANÁRIAS. :yb624:  :yb624: 
O Ricardo Rodrigues esteve em minha casa e assitiu a devorar...ficou admirado com a eficácia.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ao contrário do previsto, a Acanthastrea lordhowensis não entrou no aquário na passada 6ª feira...

Entretanto no sábado fui às compras e adquiri uma Acropora azul de pólipos verdes.






As fotos não ficaram grande coisa... a ver se consigo melhor em breve.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite uma vez mais

Ora aqui está uma foto melhorzita...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hoje medi os parâmetros (ainda os habituais...) do meu aquário.

Densidade - 1.025 - 1.026
Ca - 430ppm
Kh - 8

(...)

Ainda não tenho o foco de leds a funcionar...
Alguém me deve ter rogado uma praga, pois 2h depois de estar a funcionar, a secção do lado esquerdo apagou-se.
Na altura pensei que fosse um led fundido... mas tal não se confirma.
Segundo o meu colega tenho 2 transformadores estragados!!!

Já os abriu, mas têm uma resina preta que ele vai tentar tirar, escovar e perceber qual o elemento estragado...

Sendo assim, continuo com a calha T5 6x39W DIY... que vai dando conta do recado.

(...)

Os mangues dão-se bem com os leds encarnados e azuis. Em breve colocarei os resultados. Hoje irei tirar mais uma foto. A próxima será apenas na 6ª feira, pois terei que me ausentar de casa 2 noites por motivos profissionais. Nessa altura penso que tenha concluído um ciclo - a abertura do rebento que tenho vindo a seguir.

(...)

Este natal era para comprar um Profilux ou outro computador, mas vou adiar esta aquisição mais um ano.
Penso igualmente prolongar no tempo a aquisição de vivos pelo menos mais 6 meses. Nessa altura espero dar por terminado o povoamento do aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

A minha Acropora roxa está a branquear pela base.
Esta foto é de 15.11.2009 e parecia estável...
Hoje dei conta que que o processo acelerou e está bem mais branca, agora alguns níveis acima.
Tendo em conta que amanhã e até ao final da semana vou ter que ir para a Guarda, nessa altura pode ser tarde para fazer algo.
Acho que vou ter que fragar... quantos mm ou cm me aconselham a cortar acima da 'infecção'



Esta acropora trazia (e tem) um caranguejo branco simbiótico.
Não será daí o problema, pois não?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Ainda tens o Gobiodon Okinawae? Acho que eles comem pólipos de acroporas...

Ou haverá alguma(s) asterina(s) perto do frag? No meu frag umas vezes vi uma a desbastá-lo...

De resto, talvez arranjar um aditivo à base de iodo, acho que pode ajudar a estancar o processo de branqueamento... A minha acropora formosa, que também estava a branquear pela base, acho que entretanto estabilizou... tenho um aditivo da Sera à base de iodo, dá para adicionar uma gota de dois em dois dias em 50 litros... funciona bem e noto que quando adiciono, o Amboinensis aproveita para mudar de pele...  :SbSourire2: 

Boa sorte para a acropora

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Ainda tens o Gobiodon Okinawae? Acho que eles comem pólipos de acroporas...


Claro que tenho! É espectáculo!
Não percebo o que vocês querem dizer com 'comem pólipos de acroporas'.
Comem como? Como fica o pólipo?




> Ou haverá alguma(s) asterina(s) perto do frag? No meu frag umas vezes vi uma a desbastá-lo...


Tenho uma asterina, mas não sei por anda...




> De resto, talvez arranjar um aditivo à base de iodo, acho que pode ajudar a estancar o processo de branqueamento...


Os meus camarões mudam a pele com alguma frequência.
Ainda este fim de semana tirei do aquário uma pele inteira...
Tenho outros SPS com boas cores e bons comportamentos.

Acho que vou ter que fragar... quantos mm ou cm me aconselham a cortar acima da 'infecção' ?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguns minutos atrás enviei um e-mail ao 'Instituto Nacional de Saúde Dr. Ricardo Jorge' para questionar se existe a possibilidade de efectuar os seguintes testes à água do meu aquário e em caso afirmativo qual o seu custo.

Ph
Kh – Dureza carbonatada

No2 - Nitrito
No3 – Nitrato
Po4 – Fosfato
Nh3 – Amónia

Ca – Cálcio
Mg - Magnésio 

Sílica
Iodo
Estrôncio

Elementos pretendidos, baseado neste artigo da ReefKeeping

Vamos ver o que me respondem... :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este sábado (12.12.2009) entrou um ambicionado coral - Acanthastrea Lordhowensis.





























Tirei com uma escova dos dentes o caranguejo que estava na acropora em recessão.
Vamos ver como reage o coral.

E ainda ninguém do 'Instituto Ricardo Jorge' teve tempo para responder à minha solicitação...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

essa acropra secalhar tem de ser cortada na base....senão arriscas-te  ficar sem ela!


cumps


Pedro

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> essa acropora se calhar tem de ser cortada na base....senão arriscas-te  ficar sem ela!


De facto, infelizmente assim parece.

Mas detectei algo de invulgar (pelo menos para mim...) nesta acropora.
Podem ver na foto que segue, assinalado com um círculo, aquilo a que eu vou chamar uma 'boca'.
Faz-me lembrar a boca de um Strombus Alatus...
A boca é de cor branca, parece um pólipo, tem a mesma cor externa da acropora, mas está sempre a abrir e a fechar. É o único pólipo com esta configuração...
É um intruso? Ou é mesmo assim? Que coisa mais estranha...



Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

No que diz respeito ao foco de leds, acho que já escrevi aqui que estão 2 fontes de alimentação danificadas.
Penso que tenha sido a placa que o meu colega inventou para atrasar o ligar das secções laterais que tenha provocado isso...

Procurei no mercado nacional fontes de alimentação que tivessem as seguintes características:
220 VAC > 400VDC 2A

Procurei na Servelec e na Dimofel em vão.

Sendo assim, pedi ao fornecedor a cotação para 3 transformadores (1 para ficar de reserva...).
Pede-me 95USD (já com transporte) que são ~66...

Que posso eu fazer?
Acredito no foco, a calha T5 6x39W DIY mais dia menos dia precisa de lâmpadas novas e nunca será menos que 75...
Claro que vou mandar vir... 'né'?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite  :Xmassmile: 

Ontem recebi a visita do membro 'António A Silva' que fez questão de me oferecer um frag. O frag em questão segue de seguida. É mole. É verde. Mas acontece que ambos não sabemos o seu nome... *alguém pode ajudar?*




Hoje entrou mais acropora. Desta feita uma 'Acropora Valida'




Já há 2/3 semanas que não fazia qualquer TPA manual.
Como curiosidade, fiz alguns testes antes da TPA que executei hoje.
Densidade - 1.025/1.026
Kh - 7
Ca - 430ppm

*Acho muito interessante estes parâmetros, ainda para mais com a introdução crescente de LPS e SPS! e com a manutenção a que tenho vindo a fazer referência.*

Já há muito que não limpava a mini-sump dos mangues... e que bela surpresa!
Para além de muita lama, muitas esponjas!
Nota-se um pequeno rosado nos vidros - foco de leds 36W ligado (32 encarnados + 4 azuis)...




O meu acompanhamento de um rebento de mangue, está quase no seu final.
Em breve colocarei a reportagem fotográfica.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

De facto não deixa de ser interessante conseguires manter esses valores, principalmente o Ca e o Kh apenas com TPAs.
Tens efectuado registo dos consumos quer seja através de deixares de efectuar as TPAs diárias e ver quanto de carbonatos ou calcio é consumido, digamos, num prazo de 7 dias ou através de um registo dos crescimento que tens observado?

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Mas detectei algo de invulgar (pelo menos para mim...) nesta acropora.
> Podem ver na foto que segue, assinalado com um círculo, aquilo a que eu vou chamar uma 'boca'.
> Faz-me lembrar a boca de um Strombus Alatus...
> A boca é de cor branca, parece um pólipo, tem a mesma cor externa da acropora, mas está sempre a abrir e a fechar. É o único pólipo com esta configuração...
> É um intruso? Ou é mesmo assim? Que coisa mais estranha...


Isso não será um filtrador?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> De facto não deixa de ser interessante conseguires manter esses valores, principalmente o Ca e o Kh apenas com TPAs.
> Tens efectuado registo dos consumos quer seja através de deixares de efectuar as TPAs diárias e ver quanto de carbonatos ou calcio é consumido, digamos, num prazo de 7 dias ou através de um registo dos crescimento que tens observado?


Rui, desde Março e de forma ininterrupta que faço TPA's diárias de 4L, sempre com o mesmo sal - Red Sea Pro Coral.
Faço testes entre o semanal e o quinzenal, ultimamente mais para o quinzenal.
O único registo que faço é de observação. 
Todos os SPS têm um 'corninho' mais fácil de observar e decorar, de modo a acompanhar o seu crescimento.
E claro, umas fotos para ir comparando.

Não me passa pela cabeça interromper este ciclo de TPA's.




> Isso não será um filtrador?


Pedro, não faço ideia!
Já o fraguei.
O coral mãe continua no aquário e aparentemente estabilizado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João A M Gomes

Olá Pedro



> É um intruso? Ou é mesmo assim? Que coisa mais estranha...


Não consigo ver muito bem a área assinalada, mas parece-me que essa abertura tem uma forma vagamente romboidal. Reparaste se são projectados ritmicamente cirros transparentes para o exterior? Poder-se-ia tratar de um balanídeo (craca) incrustado no coral. E completamente inofensivo.
Experimenta seguir este link  YouTube - Barnacle Copulation. É algo semelhante a um destes organismos?
Abraço
João

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Reparaste se são projectados ritmicamente cirros transparentes para o exterior?


Obrigado João.
Nunca constatei esse pormenor.
O único registo visual que tenho é de uma boca branca a abrir e a fechar constantemente.
Se é um elemento filtrante, óptimo. Ainda está no coral mãe.
Vi o vídeo e é bastante interessante e até pode ser isso, mas nunca vi os 'cirros' transparentes...

Fico cada vez mais surpreendido com as minhas equipas filtrantes...  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu moro na mesma rua que os meus sogros.
Aliás, costumo dizer que o meu prédio não fica ao lado do deles, porque existe um vão.
Acontece algo curioso. É que apesar disso, não partilhamos o mesmo sector eléctrico...
Já aconteceu diversas vezes eles não terem luz e eu ter.
Ontem estiveram sem luz entre ~18h e as ~21.30h... e eu a pensar no meu aquário, caso tivesse sido o meu sector, o afectado...

Medidas que penso adoptar em breve:
1. Adquirir uma bomba de retorno Eheim 2000, que consome 38W
2. Adquirir uma UPS de 600VA/300W para conectar à bomba Eheim.

Investimento a rondar os 150.
Nessa altura não haverá introdução de vivos... :yb665: 

Que acham?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

A UPS é para ligar apenas à bomba de retorno? Qual o objectivo? Em caso de falta de electricidade o prioritário não é assegurar aquecimento e bomba de circulação?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> A UPS é para ligar apenas à bomba de retorno? Qual o objectivo? Em caso de falta de electricidade o prioritário não é assegurar aquecimento e bomba de circulação?


Rui, na minha óptica assegurar o aquecimento via UPS é quase suicídio, visto que alimentar 300W eliminaria a hipótese UPS tipo PC e o investimento seria bastante avultado.

Quanto à bomba de retorno, ela não provoca circulação?
A minha bomba de retorno faz com que a água circule pela RV que existe na sump, faz com que a água circule pelos mangues, tudo elementos filtrantes (e não havendo skimmer a funcionar...), a juntar à oxigenação que tenho devido ao facto da água passar (quedas de água) por 2 mini-sump e 1 sump...

Na minha óptica é mais positivo alimentar a bomba de retorno do que as bombas de circulação...

Não sei... e estou aberto ao debate!

Obrigado e abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Numa edição recente da revista Bioaquária tem um artigo precisamente sobre falhas de energia. Pelo que li, o mais importante não será o aquecimento da água mas sim a sua oxigenação.  :SbOk3:  Talvez ligar uma das bombas de circulação à UPS? E o escumador?  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur




> Numa edição recente da revista Bioaquária tem um artigo precisamente sobre falhas de energia. Pelo que li, o mais importante não será o aquecimento da água mas sim a sua oxigenação.  Talvez ligar uma das bombas de circulação à UPS? E o escumador?


Artur, lemos a mesma revista.  :Smile: 
O escumador? Esquece...
Se leres (foi muito em cima...) a minha resposta anterior, 'verás' a minha oxigenação/questão da circulação.
Quanto ao escumador... a bomba ATI modificada PSK-2500, consome para cima dos 40W... (penso...) é muito Watt...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Pelo que tenho lido a oxigenação é mesmo a prioridade numero um sendo que o método através do qual o conseguimos é irrelevante, se no teu caso consegues assegurar oxigenação da água através da bomba de retorno penso ser uma boa opção.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Há 2/3 semanas que me apercebi que ao fazer água salgada, tinha uma fuga de água.
Aqui fica os tanques do COADAS para se lembrarem do que falo...



(de cima para baixo, segue a descrição)
O 1º tanque é de reposição de água doce
O 2º tanque é para fazer água salgada (recebe água do tanque 1)
O 3º tanque é para fazer a TPA limpa (recebe água do tanque 2)

Apenas uso o 2º tanque 1x/semana.
Durante este tempo, como a água pingava para o 3º tanque e não para o chão, não me preocupei muito... até porque pensei que fosse uma fuga pelo silicone...
Hoje coloquei mãos à obra. 1º tive que retirar 1 forte camada de porcaria que o sal traz e que foi sendo depositada ao longo de 9/10 meses... incrível!
Claro que só depois percebi onde estava o problema...
Tenho o vidro do fundo rachado...
Este aquário está assente directamente nas paredes do 3º aquário. 

*Estou na dúvida se foi o peso de 30L de água que rachou o vidro, ou se foi o aquecedor que está assente directamente no vidro, que com a  variação térmica tenha provocado esta reacção.*

Vou mandar fazer um novo tanque, mas desta vez estou a pensar colocar um vidro como suporte entre os dois tanques.

Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

se o problema foi do peso ao colocares o vidro como tampo para assentar o de cima vai fazer pressão na mesma. Mais seguro seria uma pequena estrutura, visto ser pouco peso, somente para separa-los e aguentar os pesos dos aquários em separado. Algo do género de uma estante...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Por agora, coloquei silicone no tanque de realização de água salgada. Já aguentou uma remessa de 30L + 1100g de sal...

Já algum tempo que tinha uma aiptasia...
Hoje armei-me em homicida, pois cansado do X-Aiptasia da Red Sea não ter funcionado nas abordagens anteriores, decidi adoptar a técnica do ferro de soldar... :SbSourire2:   vamos esperar para ver se funcionou... pelo menos cheirinho mandou...

Deu para ver igualmente que o frag da sinularia verde já estava/está agarrado a esta mesma rocha.

Hoje fui às compras e adquiri uma belísssima 'Ricordea Yuma'. Coloquei-a num sítio já há muito idealizado não propriamente para esta Ricordea, mas para uma Ricordea Florida. Mas... esta impressionou-me...

Mais tarde coloco fotos.

A minha Duncan está a pensar em filhotes...
A minha Blastomussa Wellsi já tem mais 2 filhotes desde que a adquiri... ela veio com 3 pólipos...  :SbSourire2: 

Tudo a rolar... para o meu desejo secreto!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem fotos de...

1. Do novo elemento da família - 1x Ricordea Yuma
2. Alimentação de LPS com 'Red Plankton' e 'Formula Two' da Ocean Nutrition
Os corais adoram 'Formula two'. Assim que entra na água, começa a loucura.
O Red Plankton coloquei numa seringa e dei pólipo a pólipo.
A Formula Two, esmaguei e coloquei na água para peixes e corais comerem.

Então aqui vai:

1. As fotos não lhe fazem justiça...








2. Festival de comida

Camarão a roubar comida à Blastomussa Merletti


Blastomussa Merletti com pólipos fechados a digerir


Blastomussa Wellsi com um pólipo a digerir 'Formula two'


Lobophyllia sp, 'Coloured' a tentar adquirir 'Formula Two'


Caulastrea Curcata a tentar adquirir 'Formula Two'


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Como prometido e agendado à algum tempo, junto segue um filme que mostra a evolução de um rebento de um mangue com iluminação led. O foco tem 36W. Possui 32 leds encarnados e 4 leds azuis. Dizem que equivale a 120W de '_traditional bulbs_'.

O foco foi instalado a 16.11.2009.
O acompanhamento fotográfico foi iniciado a 26.11.2009.
Foi terminado a 01.01.2010.

Aqui ficam os resultados.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Como prometido e agendado à algum tempo, junto segue um filme que mostra a evolução de um rebento de um mangue com iluminação led. O foco tem 36W. Possui 32 leds encarnados e 4 leds azuis. Dizem que equivale a 120W de '_traditional bulbs_'.
> 
> O foco foi instalado a 16.11.2009.
> O acompanhamento fotográfico foi iniciado a 26.11.2009.
> Foi terminado a 01.01.2010.
> 
> Aqui ficam os resultados.
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Mais uma demostração do trabalho e enorme qualidade do seu registo  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: .
Sempre grato por essa partilha  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Gostei da musica escolhida!!

Podia ter alongado o acompanhamento ou já chegas-te a alguma conclusão?


Em relação à Alimentação do LPS, está muito bom, todos de barriga cheia....

A Ricordea tb podes alimentar, é só colocares uns pedaços ao pé da boca...

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Muito bom o vídeo de crescimento dos mangues  :SbOk: 

Já em relação à Ricordea, tem cuidado com ela pois reproduz-se mais rápido que coelhos e é muito muito agressiva... tenho uma, estava a alguma distância de um frag de Echinophyllia vermelha, só que ela estica-se e queimou o frag dum lado... e o mais chato, parece ser difícil retirá-la da rocha para colocar no areão...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas palavras.

No que diz respeito à Ricordea, ela está num sítio ainda desértico, com amplo espaço pela colonizar. Tem como vizinho de cima um 'Green Star Polips'... outro amiguinho das queimaduras...ambos têm uma ampla rocha para colonizarem, sobre o lado direito do aquário.




> Podias ter alongado o acompanhamento ou já chegaste a alguma conclusão?


*Foto de 26.11.2009*


*Foto de 01.12.2009*


No dia 30.12.2009, tirei esta foto 'aérea'...


Não se nota bem, mas já vinham mais 2 rebentos a caminho.

O meu acompanhamento a partir de hoje, passa a ser 'aéreo', pois os rebentos ainda estão encobertos quando vistos de frente.

Portanto, penso que está ganha a aposta.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Mas concluis-te que esse foco funciona, ou que é melhor que outro tipo de iluminação?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> a luz convém ser o mais amarela possível!


São observações associadas a mangues...
Há quem use focos HQI para os iluminar...

Experimentei os leds encarnados e azuis, tecnologia usada pela NASA na preparação da viagem a Marte. A iluminação que irá estar disponível nas plantações horto-frutícolas da nave, terá que ser económica nos consumos...
As taxas de sucesso/crescimento são enormes e equiparáveis à luz solar. Já aqui deixei alguns links para este tema. (nas respostas de Novembro...)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem fui às compras...

Adquiri 1x Paracheilinus mccoskeri... mas não sei onde ele está...

Coloquei-o no balde juntamente com a Acanthastrea.
Comecei a fazer o pinga-pinga para a aclimatização...
Armado em parvo coloquei uma placa de eggcrate no balde...
Entretanto fui a casa da minha sogra buscar o pequenito...
A minha mulher chegou a casa mais cedo do que o previsto...
Constato que o tubo do pinga-pinga caiu com a colocação da placa de eggcrate...
A aclimatização de meia-hora, praticamente foi feita sem pinga-pinga...
Peixe e coral para dentro do aquário...
Virei costas e fui sair...
Regressei a casa... nada de peixe...
Hoje de manhã... nada de peixe...
No chão nada...
Nas bombas nada...

Já há muito tempo que não perdia um peixe assim... os últimos foram para aí há 3 anos que coloquei 2 Ocellaris (ainda o aquário estava manhoso...) e nunca mais os vi... desde então não perdi mais nada na aclimatização...
Costuma fazer pinga-ping entre 30-60min com sucesso.
Esta aclimatização à pressa de ontem pode ter tido consequências...

Bom...
Adquiri 1x 'Rainbow Acanthastrea' com 3/4 cores... que espero que seja igual à foto inferior. 
A foto superior foi fornecida pelo fornecedor para eu seleccionar qual o coral que pretendia.
Ela no aquário ainda está feinha...  :Smile: 

Se for igual à de baixo, terá as cores laranja, vermelho, verde e amarelo.




*Devo esperar o pior para o peixe?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

é provável que já tenha servido de alimento.....

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Já há muito tempo que não perdia um peixe assim...


E se foi difícil apanhá-lo...  :yb665: 

Compraste na Naturline, certo? Eu estava na loja e assisti a parte da "pesca".

(sorry if I'm wrong) 

Não estará só escondido por baixo de uma rocha qualquer?

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

quando adquiri o meu leopard wrasse fiquei 4 dias sem o ver após colocá-lo no aquário. Também pensei o pior mas finalmente apareceu e encontra-se com saúde até hoje. Casos diferentes mas, umas horitas sem ver um peixe pequeno que é acabado de colocar no aquário não é obrigatóriamente motivo para procupação.

Vamos esperar pelo melhor  :Pracima: 

Por outro lado, colocar peixinhos no aquário sem a devida quarentena é mesmo estar a pedir novo período nas trevas para esse aquário...cada vez mais aparecem à nossa volta relatos trágicos pelo que convém ponderar...

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

*Devo esperar o pior para o peixe?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer[/QUOTE]

Boas Pedro,
Não sei se será o caso mas o ultimo Wrasse que comprei estive uma semana sem o ver, tem por habito enterrar-se na areia. Agora ja sai todos os dias mas a primeira semana nem vê-lo... :Admirado: 
No entanto (with a tight-fitting lid since it is a jumper.) mas se não o encontras pelo chão.... :Coradoeolhos:  ele aparece....

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação. Estava à espera que de alguma forma me animassem com a eventual qualidade do coral... mas... nop...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Sim João, foi na loja que referiste. Apenas compro vivos em 2 lojas, são lojas que me sinto bem ao entrar...




> é provável que já tenha servido de alimento.....


Hen! Tão pragmático... :SbSourire2: 




> quando adquiri o meu leopard wrasse fiquei 4 dias sem o ver após colocá-lo no aquário.


E que fizeste tu nesses dias?




> o último Wrasse que comprei estive uma semana sem o ver, tem por habito enterrar-se na areia. Agora já sai todos os dias mas a primeira semana nem vê-lo...


E que fizeste tu nesses dias?

Obrigado uma vez mais
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Por outro lado, colocar peixinhos no aquário sem a devida quarentena é mesmo estar a pedir novo período nas trevas para esse aquário...cada vez mais aparecem à nossa volta relatos trágicos pelo que convém ponderar...


Eu que o diga!já aprendi a licção!

já está em estudo um aqua de quarentena!

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

E que fizeste tu nesses dias?

Obrigado uma vez mais
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer[/QUOTE]

Olha, trabalhei, comi, bebi, dormi...fui á missa... :SbSourire2:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

fora brincadeira :Coradoeolhos: 
Foi um pouco desanimador, logo no primeiro dia deixar de o ver.Ainda por cima não o encontrava em lado nenhum, nem morto nem vivo. Descobri que estava vivo ao fim de uma semana e ja tinha perdido completamente a esperança.
Espero que seja este o teu caso e que ele apareça em breve.
Se vires uma nuvem de "pó" no aqua é porque ele voltou... :EEK!: 

abraço

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

Faço minhas as palavras do Paulo visto que a experiencia com o meu leopard wrasse foi a mesma. Eles escondem-se na areia, aliás, o meu "dorme" enterrado todas as noites.

O meu tem vários meses e já repetiu a gracinha num outro período que, tendo coincidido com uma extensa colagem de corais com a mer** da epoxy milliput o aquário fiocu tão cheio daquela nhanha da cola que no dia seguinte me morreu um camarão e uma anthia e, pensava eu, o wrasse. Afinal tinha decidido tirar uns 3 ou 4 dias de hibernação e depois apareceu novamente.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Hen! Tão pragmático...


Não conheco os hábitos desse peixe, mas o pragmatismo deverá estar relacionado com o que aconteceu ultimamente no meu aqua....só terás de aguardar!

Em relação ao coral, se efectivamente ficar como está na foto, vai ficar muito bonito....é esperar para ver!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O facto de eu não ter um sistema de quarentena, tem como razão, tudo, menos a falta de material...
A falta de material é muitas vezes o problema, mas não é o meu caso...

A ver:
Osmoregulador da Tunze de reserva
Kalk dispenser da Tunze de reserva
Escumador para aquário de 150-400L da Tunze
Balastros e lâmpadas PC
Aquecedor
Rocha viva na sump
Areia
Aquário de 30L, 80L...

Só me faltaria mesmo uma nano-bomba de circulação.

Acontece que não vivo sozinho...
E ter mais aquários no escritório, não é bem visto lá por casa... 

Outra situação, é que não tenho condições para reiniciar este projecto.
Um dia que faça um novo projecto, muitas coisas que aprendi ao longo destes 6 anos de aquariofilia marinha, certamente que irão ser aplicados.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Para dizer que o peixinho está vivo!  :Palmas: 

Apareceu à boca da toca (ilha central) enquanto pequenos fragmentos de 'Formula two' da Ocean Nutrition passeavam pelo aquário após ter dado esta comida aos LPS via seringa.

Foram breves segundos (3-5seg) mas os suficientes para o ver até se voltar a recolher...

Obrigado a todos pela divulgação das vossas experiências.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

> Boa noite
> 
> Para dizer que o peixinho está vivo! 
> 
> Apareceu à boca da toca (ilha central) enquanto pequenos fragmentos de 'Formula two' da Ocean Nutrition passeavam pelo aquário após ter dado esta comida aos LPS via seringa.
> 
> Foram breves segundos (3-5seg) mas os suficientes para o ver até se voltar a recolher...
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela divulgação das vossas experiências.
> ...


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
ora aí está...boas noticias...
agora é so preciso cuidado com a "poeira".

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ao fim de semana as luzes acendem às 18h (17:30 as actinicas).

O Paracheilinus mccoskeri está muito social.
Ninguém o incomodou, nem ele foi incomodativo.
Tudo calmo. Aparentemente foi recebido.
É sinal de estabilidade também a nível de conforto dos peixes que habitam o aquário.
E melhor que tudo, já comeu flocos (Formula One da Ocean Nutrition)! o que são óptimas notícias. Não foram flocos que ficassem à tona de água, foram flocos que obriguei a afundar e forem capturados a meio da coluna de água.
Mais logo dou comida congelada.

Quanto à areia... ainda não vi nada.
Ele prefere as rochas que estão na parte central do aquário.

A Acanthastrea também está mais bonita.

Ainda não tirei fotos, pois ainda não procedi à limpeza semanal do vidro e vou esperar mais uns dias, de modo a evitar mexer muito no aquário nesta altura.

Penso que a nível de peixes, o aquário está fechado.
A nível de corais, ainda há um caminho engraçado (no que diz respeito à selecção final) a percorrer. 
A recuperação do aquário já vai longa...

Obrigado a todos
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O meu Paracheilinus mccoskeri entrou no aquário dia 14.01.10...
Apenas o vi no dia 15 e 16 onde aproveitou para comer... flocos e congelados, escondendo-se de seguida.
Nunca mais o vi... nem chão, nem bombas...

'Eita' que peixe mais complicado!...  :Smile: 

(...)

Estou a pensar adquirir uma Tubastrea...não me parece que dê muito trabalho. Já me habituei mesmo a dar comida com uma seringa aos meus LPS 2x/semana.
A minha Duncan, com 2 cabeças originalmente, agora vejo que nunca deu sinais de reprodução até começar a dar comida.
Entrou no dia 30.05.2009. Agora num ápice, com a alimentação que lhe dou, parece-me que tem 4/5 filhotes! É obra!

Que acham de adquirir uma Tubastrea?
Peço outras sugestões para adicionar à lista.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Há mais de um mês que não faço uma TPA manual. Estou em poupanças... :Coradoeolhos: 
Não há que esconder nada... continuo claro está, a fazer as TPA's diárias de 4L.

De modo que hoje fiz os testes habituais:

Densidade - 1.025/1.026
Ca - 420
E agora a surpresa: Kh - 8/9!

Não percebo o valor do KH... pela simples razão que continuo a não usar aditivos, kalk... nada. O sal usado continua a ser o mesmo, Red Sea Coral Pro.
Se estou recordado, o Kh deste sal é de 7.
Gostava que me ajudassem a perceber este novo valor...

Certo certo, é que e Montipora que teve uma regressão em Agosto, já recuperou o tecido, mas num ápice tem cerca de 5mm nítidos de tecido novo (aquela parte mais clara).

A acropora verde continua a crescer e com um verde bonito.

Os mangues continuam a recuperar da mudança de substrato, da poda...

Mas nem tudo são rosas... tenha uma acropora azul com pólipos verdes a ir-se embora... ontem fui dar com um dos camarões Lysmata Amboinensis de patas para o ar...

De resto, tudo a caminhar.
Mesmo uma Caulastra Furcata (a azul que é furcata) que parecia que tinha morrido por completo há uns meses, mantive-a no aquário e 3 das 5 cabeças apresentam agora novo tecido!!

Sempre que dou comida congelada 'Formula Two' da Ocean Nutrition, limpo o escumador no dia a seguir e é impressionante o cheiro mauzinho que aquilo deita...

Para a semana há mais novidades, uma ou duas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Há poucos dias, foi lançado aqui neste fórum um tópico sobre osmoses.
Obrigado a quem o lançou, pois serviu de alerta.
O meu aparelho de osmose tem 6 anos...
Apenas substitui uma vez os 3 primeiros filtros... 50 foi a fortuna que paguei... pois descobri esta semana, que com esse dinheiro compro 6 recargas para cada uma das 3 posições...

Decidi consultar a Aquasafe Canada - Water Filter, Drinking Water, water purification que é o fabricante da minha osmose.

A resposta não tardou! e a ordem é para trocar todos os filtros incluindo a membrana.
Mais, dizem-me que o aparelho que possuo é bom, mas não é o mais indicado para um aquário, visto ser um aparelho doméstico, virado para o uso mais convencional.
Daí ter um estágio para retirar cheiros e sabor à água...


*Maximus II System*
    First stage: (SED; 5 Micron Sedimentary Filter)
    Second Stage: (GAC; 5 Micron Granular Activated Carbon for Chemicals)
    Third Stage: (CCB; 1 Micron Coconut Carbon Block For Chemicals)
    Fourth Stage: (100 GPD Reverse Osmosis Membrane)
    Fifth Stage: (Demineralization by Ionization DI Resin Bead Filtration)
    Sixth Stage: (PC; Post Carbon polishing filters for taste and odor)


Aconselham-me a fazer um upgrade ao aparelho.
Passa por retirar o 6º estágio, de sabor e cheiro...
E adicionar, vejam bem, mais 2 estágios (já tenho 1) de RO e DI (Demineralization by Ionization DI Resin Bead Filtration)
Fico assim, com 7 estágio verdadeiros.
Garantidamente a água assim sairá limpinha.
O upgrade ficará à volta dos 130 + transportes.
O upgrade passa igualmente pela aquisição de novos 'canister' (agora transparentes) para 5º,6º e 7º estágio.


*Aquarium II System Combo*
    First stage: (SED; 5 Micron Sedimentary Filter)
    Second Stage: (GAC; 5 Micron Granular Activated Carbon for Chemicals)
    Third Stage: (CCB; 1 Micron Coconut Carbon Block For Chemicals)
    Fourth Stage: (100 GPD Reverse Osmosis Membrane)
    Fifth Stage: (Demineralization by Ionization DI Resin Bead Filtration)
    Sixth Stage: (Demineralization by Ionization DI Resin Bead Filtration)
    Seventh Stage: (Demineralization by Ionization DI Resin Bead Filtration)

Sendo assim, redefini a minha ordem de prioridades...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eles enviam para a europa?

Estive a ver no site que têm dois:
The Aquarium II Combo
The Aquarium II 

Achas que o combo vale a pena?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro




> Boas!
> 
> Eles enviam para a europa?
> 
> Estive a ver no site que têm dois:
> The Aquarium II Combo
> The Aquarium II 
> 
> Achas que o combo vale a pena?
> ...


Têm mesmo que enviar... pois...




> Aquasafe does not have any distributors in Portugal or Europe at this time.  Therefore the shipping would be from Vancouver, Canada to your address.  Please let me know if you would like to proceed with an order.  I will need your address to quote you the cost of shipping.


Se bem me parece, o 'combo' já tem recargas para os filtros...medidor TDS...resinas DI...barometro...

Estes aparelhos foram comercializados em tempos pela ReefDiscus Cascais e pela RedFish.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

Vais fazer o upgrade da tua osmose de 5 estágios para uma de 7 estágios porque um estudo sistemático do teu aquário identificou uma falha no teu actual sistema que esse upgrade vai corrigir ou...porque sim?
Em caso de teres chegado a conclusões sobre o que os habitantes do teu aquário vão beneficiar com esse upgrade podes partilhá-las?

Conta com a alfandega mas isso já tu deves saber.

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

achas que compensa mandar vir de fora? com portes e taxas?

pq não da vyair?

REVERSE OSMOSIS WATER FILTER VYR-RO1 - Vyair (UK) Ltd

aqui sempre poupas nas taxas

mas mesmo da vyair se fizeres as contas acho que na seahorse fica mais barato.

Seahorseshop.com - Osmose Inversa 190

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Se bem me parece, o 'combo' já tem recargas para os filtros...medidor TDS...resinas DI...barometro...


e achas que isso vale a pena?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Vais fazer o upgrade da tua osmose de 5 estágios para uma de 7 estágios porque um estudo sistemático do teu aquário identificou uma falha no teu actual sistema que esse upgrade vai corrigir ou...porque sim?
> Em caso de teres chegado a conclusões sobre o que os habitantes do teu aquário vão beneficiar com esse upgrade podes partilhá-las?


Boa tarde Rui

Acho que está na hora de fazer alguma manutenção ao aparelho.
Quero o melhor para o aquário.
Não te esqueças que não uso carvão activado nem resinas anti-fosfatos. Assim quero continuar.
O aquário brevemente fará 1 ano que recomeçou a sê-lo... e nestes moldes.

*Demineralization by Ionization DI Resin Bead Filtration*
Resin Filter / Demineralization by Ionization Removes hard water minerals through an ion exchange process. Intended to prevent inorganic calcium, magnesium, and soluble iron etc...  Greatly increases quality of filtration and virtually eliminates mineral related water issues such as excessive and unwated algea growths.

A saber:




> A cation/anion/mixed bed DI tank configuration will typically yield 10-15 megohm water.


in Industrial Water Deionizer Service Applications, DI Water System Uses | General Water

Quantos mais megohm se obtiver, mais pura será a água.
Para isso, a água tem que passar por diversos estágios.




> The highest grade of water is called 18 megohm water. 
> Eighteen megohms is 18 million ohms, which are units representing resistance to the flow of electricity. 
> Eighteen meghoms is more than a million times the electrical resistance of a typical household electric circuit. 
> Very pure water does not conduct electricity well compared with contaminated water because it contains no inorganic ions with which to carry electric current. 
> Eighteen megohm water is usually produced in multiple steps, including reverse osmosis and the passage of product through ion exchange resins, activated carbon beds and filters.


in methods

Percebi também que os megohm afecta os valores de ORP... muitos de nós andamos equivocados com as leituras de ORP... eu não, porque não os meço... :SbSourire2: 

Outros links úteis
Deionized Water Services Ion Exchange Systems Demineralized DI Portable Exchange Water Deionizing
Biothec

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro




> Boas Pedro
> achas que compensa mandar vir de fora? com portes e taxas?
> 
> aqui sempre poupas nas taxas
> 
> mas mesmo da vyair se fizeres as contas acho que na seahorse fica mais barato.


As propostas que apresentas não são equiparáveis ao *upgrade* que pretendo fazer... apenas o são ao que já tenho... e mesmo assim... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro




> e achas que isso vale a pena?


Já falámos  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

*Sabias que...*
Faz amanhã 6 anos que montei o meu aquário?

Dei-o a conhecer assim:
(não, nunca tive plantados  :Smile:  )


Uma bomba Tunze pulsadora 500-2400L/h (Turbelle Electronic 7200/2) no lado direito. Ainda trabalha, o ano passado troquei-lhe o rotor. Neste momento tenho 2 bombas destas. Boas máquinas.

Um gira-gira no lado esquerdo... água vinha do SCWD...
Uma spray-bar na zona central... água vinha do SCWD...
Uma calha Lifetech 108W PC...
Um escumador Tunze 220/3 (150-400L)...

Enfim... tinha a sua piada  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Preciso da vossa experiência para me ajudarem.

A semana passada fui dar com um camarão Lysmata Amboinensis morto (estava de patas para o ar)...
Ontem morreu-me o segundo...

Andavam-se sempre juntos.
Esta 2ª morte poderá estar associada a tristeza pelo desaparecimento do companheiro, ou é sinal de que algo se passa no aquário?

As rotinas não foram alteradas. As TPA's têm sido apenas as diárias de 4L, portanto uma grande alteração de parâmetros não deve ter existido...
Nitratos altos? Se bem se lembram, parece-me que perdi um Wrasse alguns dias após a sua introdução... isso afectaria os Nitratos?
Ainda não tenho testes de Nitratos (só de Ca e Kh). Observando o aquário, que sinais visíveis me dariam a entender de Nitratos altos?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Não tiveste nenhum surto de algas, nem que fosse localizado? Isso pode ser um sinal.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Preciso da vossa experiência para me ajudarem.
> 
> A semana passada fui dar com um camarão Lysmata Amboinensis morto (estava de patas para o ar)...
> Ontem morreu-me o segundo...
> 
> Andavam-se sempre juntos.
> Esta 2ª morte poderá estar associada a tristeza pelo desaparecimento do companheiro, ou é sinal de que algo se passa no aquário?
> ...


Viva Pedro,

Aí tens essencialmente 2 hipoteses:

Alguem no aquário está a "brincar" com os camarõesAlgum problema na água (a morte de camarões/invertebrados deve ser encarada como um sinal de alerta)

Eu faria de imediato um conjunto de testes aos parametros da agua (PH, KH, NH4, NO2, NO3, PO4, Si e por via das duvidas Cu). Como está a salinidade e temperatura ? Medes a salinidade de que forma ?

Abraço !

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Bom dia
> 
> *Sabias que...*
> Faz amanhã 6 anos que montei o meu aquário?
> 
> Dei-o a conhecer assim:
> (não, nunca tive plantados  )
> 
> 
> ...


Sim senhor, 6 anos de vida, meus parabéns.  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Concordo com o Gonçalo mas gostaria de deixar mais três hipóteses:

1º mudaste de marca de sal?
2º serão os níveis de Iodo?
3º tiveste alguma discussão em casa recentemente  :EEK!: ?

Pelo sim pelo não, aproveitava para fazer uma TPA generosa ... e colocar carvão activado.

Não me parece é de maneira nenhuma que, com a manutenção que tens feito a esse aquário e com a estabilidade que já conseguiste, a morte de um peixe te desiquilibre o aquário dessa maneira.

Um abraço,

RMG

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Em termos de comida?

Achas que estavam bem alimentados, mudaram alguma vez de casca?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos




> Não tiveste nenhum surto de algas, nem que fosse localizado? Isso pode ser um sinal.


Não. Podia ter os vidros com um pouco menos de verde, mas nada de especial.
Tive recentemente uma perda de 40% dos mangues, fruto da troca de sítio, poda das raízes e luz insuficiente. Esta semana finalmente foram repostos esses 40%.




> Alguém no aquário está a "brincar" com os camarões
> Como está a salinidade e temperatura ? Medes a salinidade de que forma ?


Espero que não. Penso que não. Penso que ninguém esteja a brincar com eles.
A salinidade está a 1.025 sensivelmente. A semana passada estava a 1.025,5 mais ou menos. Temperatura a 25º
Meço a salinidade com um refractómetro da TMC.




> 1º mudaste de marca de sal?
> 2º serão os níveis de Iodo?
> 3º tiveste alguma discussão em casa recentemente ?
> 
> Pelo sim pelo não, aproveitava para fazer uma TPA generosa ... e colocar carvão activado.


Fiel à marca de sempre - Red Sea Coral Pro, enquanto me deixarem...
O Iodo, pois não sei... pelo que sei os corais moles também precisam de iodo e não é o que o meu sarcophyton me diz... mas... alguém sabe quais são os índices de iodo no sal em causa?




> *3º tiveste alguma discussão em casa recentemente ?*


Gostei gostei. Revela que tens estado atento e participativo no tópico.  :SbOk: 
Felizmente não.

A TPA vou fazer uma de 30L amanhã de manhã provavelmente.
Carvão activado... pois, não é algo que use... mais, esta recuperação não sabe o que são resinas anti-fosfatos, carvão activado, e kalk só saboreou uma semana...




> Em termos de comida?
> Achas que estavam bem alimentados, mudaram alguma vez de casca?


Eles comiam. Flocos 'Formula one', mysis, krill, artémia, red plankton e Formula two, tudo da Ocean Nutrition. Esta comida é dada à vez durante a semana, à noite. Os flocos são diários, de manhã.

Ainda a semana passada tinha 3 camarões no aquário...
1x morto, 1x vivo e 1x casca...


Hoje de manhã fui comprar sal e comprei um teste de Nitratos (NO3) da Red sea. Deu-me 0.

Por breves momentos ainda coloquei em causa o sistema de TPA's + escumador DIY... mas não... tirando este 1º episódio de coisas estranhas, não tenho dedo a apontar a estas rotinas.
Os corais nunca mostraram taxas de crescimento como a actual. Penso que para este crescimento esteja a contribuir a alimentação 2x/semana aos LPS. Todos acabam por comer.

Neste momento tenho o Kh7, CA420...
Mas, hoje descobri ao comprar o teste de NO3, onde se via a data dos testes... lembrei-me de verificar a data do teste de CA... 05/09  :yb665: 

Quer dizer que, quando o comprei já estava fora da validade... portanto neste momento não sei se o valor constante de 420 é válido...

Hoje entrou de forma programada uma Tubastrea Aurea




> Sim senhor, 6 anos de vida, meus parabéns.


Muito obrigado Roberto, se tivessem sido todos como o último, estaria neste momento num ponto óptimo.

Obrigado sincero a todos pela vossa participação.
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

O meu camarão hispidus (boxeiro),já me aviou um amboinensis quando este mudou o casaco...falas em um vivo...qual?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Algumas ideias...cobre ou metais pesados na água?caranguejo ou outro "predador de camarões" infiltrado?água extremamente gelada colocada no aqua? tipo uma TPA manual...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Jorge




> Ferrer
> 
> O meu camarão hispidus (boxeiro),já me aviou um amboinensis quando este mudou o casaco...falas em um vivo...qual?


Neste momento não há camarões... morreram os 2 amboinensis, espaçados de uma semana.




> Algumas ideias...cobre ou metais pesados na água?caranguejo ou outro "predador de camarões" infiltrado?água extremamente gelada colocada no aqua? tipo uma TPA manual...


De onde poderia vir esse cobre?
Tenho um caranguejo, amigo de longa data. Aliás, tenho 2. O outro está na sump. Descobri-o quando caiu enquanto eu colava a Rv o ano passado...
Tanto tempo no aquário e decidia atacar agora... não me parece... mas...
Durante o mês de Janeiro não fiz qualquer TPA manual...

Hoje fiz uma TPA manual de cerca de 25L. Aspirei muita poeira das mini-sumps e rochas. É daquelas TPA's que uma pessoa se sente bem, de dever cumprido...

Finalmente ganhei coragem e fraguei o Sarcophyton...
O coral mãe em breve terá uma casa maior onde poderá crescer melhor e ficar ainda mais bonito  :Palmas: 

Ontem já vi a minha tubastrea aberta. É lindo de se ver. Espero saber tratar dela. Está na gruta obstruída pelo Sarco. Coloquei-na na gruta para não apanhar luz.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> De onde poderia vir esse cobre?
> Tenho um caranguejo, amigo de longa data. Aliás, tenho 2. O outro está na sump. Descobri-o quando caiu enquanto eu colava a Rv o ano passado...
> Tanto tempo no aquário e decidia atacar agora... não me parece... mas...
> Durante o mês de Janeiro não fiz qualquer TPA manual...


Ainda recentemente houve um problema na ETAR de Évora, salvo erro, com a água da companhia a ter excesso de alumínio, que felizmente cortaram o abastecimento até resolverem a situação. Noutras autarquias e noutras alturas pode haver problemas semelhantes e por exemplo esses metais pesados não serem totalmente filtrados pela osmose... não sei...

Eu também tenho um caranguejo no aqua, aparentemente pequenino e inofensivo... mas como falas em "Tanto tempo no aquário e decidia atacar agora", lembra-te que nesse tempo os caranguejos crescem...  :SbSourire2:  e se inicialmente nenhum peixe era mais pequeno que o caranguejo, por esta altura pode haver alguns vivos a jeito para as "tesouras" crescidas

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Pedro,
Experimenta medir a amónia e os nitritos.

Normalmente associo o bem estar dos peixes a amonia, nitritos e nitratos. Claro que existem muitos outros parametros mas este 3 são muito recorrentes.
Uma coisa que os invertebrados não toleram de forma nenhuma é cobre na água. Verifica se não houve entrada de algum elemento traço potencialmente toxico.

E claro testes de KH, Ca, MG também são importantes. Especialmente se estiverem dentro do prazo de validade :p
Existem depois kits para medir O2, cobre, ferro, GH, fosfatos, entre outros...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos pela vossa participação neste tópico.

(...)

Este fim de semana houve alterações na presença de vivos no aquário...






*Frag do Sarco*


*Entrada de uma Tubastrea*


*Entrada de uma Montipora Jarro, oferta de Pedro Chouriço*



Com a saída do Sarcophyton, é notória uma mudança no layout...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Este Domingo fui ver o sistema do Pedro Ferrer ao vivo, tendo ficado ainda mais impressionado.....

Ver ao vivo com explicação do modo de funcionamendo do sistema COADAS, o siatema de mangues com iluminação Led e todo o resto do sistema, deu para entender melhor o que ele em feito no ultimo ano, tem sido tudo muito estudado e ponderado!

Todo o sistema respira maturidade e estabilidade (estranhando mais a morte recente dos camaroes) e é uma prova viva que todos os sistemas podem vingar, desde que tomadas as decisãoes mais acertadas e feita a necessária manutenção para tal!

Grande abraço e obrigado por nos receberes em tua casa!

Agora aguardo o tua visita ao meu sistema (quando estiver mais estável)

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ainda bem que gostaste. É pequenito, mas a crescer com muito amor.
Pena que tenhas tido alguns percalços a chegar a minha casa. Mais tempo teríamos para conversar.




> Boas!
> Agora aguardo o tua visita ao meu sistema (quando estiver mais estável)


Será um privilégio. Obrigado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*Escumadores para aquas 50L + sump*

Bom dia

Uma pessoa não consegue parar... de modo que tenho um novo projecto em mente.
E preciso da vossa ajuda.

Para aquários com 50L + sump, quais os escumadores que aconselham.
Nem é tanto os escumadores que me interessam, mas sim os potenciais níveis de água na sump que necessitam...

Por exemplo:
O escumador Tunze 220/3, a água necessária varia entre os 60-90mm de nível de água.

Como posso ter azar de ele se estragar, tenho que idealizar o projecto para poder albergar outro tipo de escumador. Daí esta minha questão.

Como sempre, colocarei aqui os passos do projecto que irei chamar de 'Kit quarentena'. Será um um kit feito em acrílico, compacto, plug & play, com ideia inovadoras.

Tenham paciência que estou a rabiscar no papel, mas posso-vos dizer que:
1. Aqua 40 x 40 x 40 cm
2. Compacto. O móvel será o próprio sistema.
2. Vai ser feito em chapa de 8mm. Acrílico cristal (transparente), opalino (branco) e azul. 
3. Tubagens em acrílico para plug & play
4. Quebra-bolhas
5. Depósito de reposição água doce
6. Ideias inovadoras (já definidas) na circulação da água (aqua->sump | sump>aqua)
7. iluminação PL (DIY) ou leds (36W vindos da china, com dimensões iguais aos leds dos mangues ou se encontrar a bom preço, Aquabeam 1000 HD ultra da TMC)

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> ou se encontrar a bom preço, Aquabeam 1000 HD ultra da TMC)


A branca ou a branca e azul?
Pergunto isto porque tenho uma toda branca que usei três dias...  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> *Escumadores para aquas 50L + sump*
> 
> 
> Para aquários com 50L + sump, quais os escumadores que aconselham.
> Nem é tanto os escumadores que me interessam, mas sim os potenciais níveis de água na sump que necessitam...


Se tiveres espaço no exterior da sump, optaria pelo deltec MCE600. Não ocupa espaço no interior da sump não retirando litragem a capacidade total do sistema, ocupa pouco espaço no exterior da sump e é para litragens bem superiores a 50l. Tens é que desembolsar uns trocos.
Agora não consigo confrimar, mas no exterior deve ocupar uns 10cm de largura e uns 30 de comprimento. Relativamente à altura deve necessitar de uns 35cm a contar debaixo até ao bordo da sump e uns 20cm do bordo para cima.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

O meu nano + refúgio = 90L...escumador "SeaClone 100 c/maxi get 1200L/H...mais que suficiente para o teu àqua de quarentena...com a particularidade de o colocares fora (ou dentro) sem nada de adicional...e sem subressaltos quanto à falha de energia,pois mantem o nível da àgua.
Ùnico senão...limpesa esporádica da esponja.
Quanto à necessidade do nível de àgua...só tens que colocar a bomba dentro do àqua...pô-la a funcionar até estar cheio...a partir de aí tens um nível constante,mesmo quando parado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu estou a pensar comprar um da TMC hang on para o meu refugio!

TMC: Aquarium Products - V2Skim 120 Nano Skimmer

Existe um modelo ainda mais pequeno para aquas até 80L, mas tens de comprar a bomba à parte...

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos, mas acho que há um equívoco...
Eu não quero nem preciso de adquirir um escumador... tenho um Tunze 220/3...para 150L-400L...

A questão passa por saber quais as colunas de água mais frequentes/exigidas pelos escumadores.

O meu escumador DIY funciona 25cm de coluna de água, enquanto que o tunze necessita de 9cm...

Como sei que 9cm é muito pouco caso tenha um dia que optar por outro escumador, daí eu estar a pedir a vossa ajuda para definir qual a coluna de água mais previsível.
A sump vai ser 'ampla' apenas com um acrílico divisor, sendo este acrílico aquele que define  a coluna de água...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, eu apostaria em no mínimo uns 30cm de coluna de água... se possível mais próximo dos 40cm...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Boas, eu apostaria em no mínimo uns 30cm de coluna de água... se possível mais próximo dos 40cm...


A coluna de água vai ficar com 15cm... há um deltec qualquer que precisa de 12.5cm...
Altura interior do móvel/sump 50cm. Pensei inicialmente em 40cm, mas é pouco...
Sump, talvez com 30cm de altura...

Altura total do kit - 91.6cm. Já tenho alguns 3D... :SbSourire2: 

Falta projectar o quebra-bolhas ( 10 x 10cm )...
Falta definir a iluminação (o canopy)...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Andas à procura de qual Aquabeam 1000 HD ultra?
A 100% Branca ou a 70% Branca / 30% Azul?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Andas à procura de qual Aquabeam 1000 HD ultra?
> A 100% Branca ou a 70% Branca / 30% Azul?


Bruno, pesquisei os preços e são completamente proibitivos. Acho os preços praticados de profunda brincadeira... a margem de lucro deve rondar os 400%...

(...)

Junto segue foto para mostrar os novo rebentos da minha Blastomussa Wellsi.
Nada como lhes dar papinha...



A minha Acanthastrea Rainbow, também já está a gerar novos pólipos. Nada mau para quem entrou à bem pouco tempo... :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para relatar que desde que comecei a alimentar os LPS, não foram só estes que mostraram melhores índices de crescimento, mas também os SPS.
Não se esqueçam que são animais! E que precisam de alimento.
Um bocadinho de água suja, não faz mal a ninguém.

Em princípio amanhã  :yb663:  terei novamente o foco de leds em funcionamento no aquário principal!

Durante a próxima semana espero conseguir exibir no fórum os primeiros desenhos 3D do 'kit quarentena'
Este kit poderá ser no futuro diversas coisas...
- aqua de quarentena
- pequeno fragário
- pequeno nano

Independentemente do que possa vir a ser, primeiro terá que estar montado...  :Smile: 
Esse sim, o maior desafio  :SbSourire2: 
Está enfiado na cabeça e tem tudo para sair do papel.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem algumas fotos...

A minha Duncan e alguns dos seus filhotes...
Durante 6 meses, as 2 cabeças originais cresceram sem nunca terem filhotes... desde que lhes comecei a dar papinha... é uma alegria! Estou a falar de 7/8 cabeças...
Mysis, Krill, Artémia com spirulina, red plancton e Formula Two, tudo misturado numa seringa.



E agora a última introdução fruto de uma oferta magnífica após 4 dias de trabalho na Guarda.
Uma Caulastrea Furcata, com 3 cabeçonas!
O meu enorme obrigado ao João Silva e ao Rafael Flor pela amabilidade com a qual fui recebido. Magnífico sistema com a garantia que irá ficar melhor em breve. Está em boas mãos fruto do conhecimento e dedicação.










Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

parabéns pedro pela reprodução  :Wink:  esses corais estão com óptimo aspecto e cores ^^

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já há algum tempo que ando para adquirir um medidor de TDS... mas ás vezes torna-se mais fácil comprar um coral ou um peixe do que comprar equipamento, muitas vezes equipamento importante.

Estava disposto a gastar cerca de 80 num medidor de TDS da Tunze..



quando me lembrei de pesquisar no Google por 'tds meter inline'.
Pesquisei um pouco e constatei que duas empresas americanas têm o mesmo produto.  :Smile: 


DM-1: In-Line Dual TDS Monitor - HM Digital

TDS Meter Inline Tester- Dual Mode Reading - Easily Installs Inline - Very Simple To Use


Procurei no Ebay UK e encontrei... 

eBay.com.my: In-Line Dual TDS Meter Monitor RO Reverse Osmosis (item 350230329222 end time Feb 18, 2010 04:56:12 MYT)

A 'tdsmeter' tem representante em Portugal... - info@aquathinportugal.com
Muito mais em conta do que o produto da Tunze... visto que com transportes, comprar no Ebay custa cerca de 26  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Esse meter é para medir a água de osmose certo?

E as últimas fotos já são com a calha de LEDs? Posta aí algumas panorâmicas para se ver o efeito da calha LEDs versus a anterior T5.

Abraços,

Raul

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Raul




> Esse meter é para medir a água de osmose certo?


Certo. Já vem a caminho... :SbSourire2: 




> E as últimas fotos já são com a calha de LEDs? Posta aí algumas panorâmicas para se ver o efeito da calha LEDs versus a anterior T5.


Não... continuam a ser com a calha T5 6x39W DIY...
O meu colega ainda não me substituiu os transformadores... diz que espera fazê-lo durante a terça-feira de Carnaval... vamos ver...

Assim que estiver a funcionar coloco fotos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O projecto do aquário de quarentena está a avançar...
Quero que fique um projecto com um design bonito.

À semelhança do TDS meter... que na Tunze custava setenta e tal euros, mais transportes...
Encontrei o módulo de ventoinhas da Tunze intitulado "Aquawind" que custa cerca de *61.50* mais transportes...



Aqui fica o link da Tunze... =-infoxunter045]TUNZE GmbH High-Tech Aquarium Technology: Kataloginhalt

Acontece, que encontrei este produto bastante mais acessível, mais concretamente por *19.90* aqui em Portugal...
Não sem antes ter passado por Estados Unidos e Holanda...  :Smile: 

Passo a explicar...

Com alguma sorte, após pesquisar no google, fui dar a esta página...
Tunze Aquawind Fan looks very similar to Spire Pacific Breeze laptop PC fan | glassbox-design.com

Daí à página da 'Spire' foi um instante...
SP300-PacificBreeze

Contactei a empresa na Holanda... que me respondeu gentilmente...




> Dear Pedro,
> 
> Thanks for your request and we do sell this item to Portugal.
> Please contact our partner Inforfoco.
> The tel number is +351-217 625 133
> 
> If you have any other questions or remarks, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jeroen Lemmens


Daí à página da 'Inforfoco', à parte da 'Spire foi um instante...
Catalogo

Após pesquisar, apercebi-me que 'Spire PacificBreeze - SP300' não fazia parte da lista de produtos...

Entrei em contacto com o 'sales manager' Paulo Lima ( paulo.lima@inforfocodi.pt ).
Vão (tentar) incluir o produto em causa na encomenda que deve chegar dentro de 2 semanas...

É assim... depois basta ligar um transformador 5V...(a Tunze já o tem incluído...)

Outros relatos do artigo em causa...
Newegg.com - Spire Pacific Breeze Notebook Cooler Model SP300-NEB - Laptop Accessories




> LED lights have unexpectedly become my night light when I leave my laptop on for some reason. Newegg is the way to go! I haven't even thought about buying from other places.


*Até serve de moonlight!!!*

ou ainda este link...

Jordan1's 9300/Spire Pacific Breeze Notebo ... ... These are some pictures of my Dell Inspiron 9300 and Spire Pacific Breeze Notebook Cooler. Inspiron 930 ...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já recebi o TDS meter! 5****
Expedido na 2ª feira, dia da requisição.
Apenas o paguei na 5ª feira...
E hoje já o tenho!

Espectáculo de serviço.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

A minha osmose já tem 2 anos e continua boa...
um medidor tds inline parece-me interessante, mas... comprei um de caneta de 10 euros e serve...

sempre que faço mudas de água testo a osmose, e aquilo com as resinas que te falei Pedro, dá 1-2 us tds e ás vezes menos...
daí não encontrar grandees razões do tal investimento...

vale a pena é mudar mais vezes o carvão activo antes da osmose, comprei aqui um supercarregamento desde frança disso para frigorifico, tirar gosto da água... e serve...
 :Big Grin: 
tou a mudar de 4 em 4 meses, vamos ver quanto dura a osmose...já vai quase 2 anos de bom funcionamento.

em relação ás às veentoinhas....estavavs á espera que a tunze fizesse ventoinhas?

Quanto muito faz umas afinações....(uns ganchos para as fixarem no aquário) é como as bombas...como as luzes...

A ati não faz luzes, nem a aquamedic, t5 acho que a nivel mundial só deve haver 2 fabricantes...o mesmo para hqi...e não pertencem ao segmento de aquariofilia...vendem para marcas no hobby.

podemos falar do mesmo para membranas, acho que só se fabrica nos eua, depois existe é material de segunda montado na china, mas é das smembrana rejeitadas pelos americanos....
 :Big Grin: 
e se continua o mesmo panorama de há 5 anos...só se fabrica em 2 fábricas, e de tipos diferentes....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem fotos da TDS meter...





*Montagem*





*Valor à entrada*
126 ppm...



*Valor à saída*
Varia entre os 0 e os 1 ppm... *pensava que estaria bem pior*  :SbSourire2: , com o tipo de manutenção que ela tem... a membrana nunca foi substituída...

*Apesar destes valores, a membrana poderá estar a necessitar de intervenção!?*

*1ppm é significativo?*



Fica aqui o link para o TDS meter que a Tunze vende... o DM-2. Este que comprei é o DM-1.
DM-2: Commercial In-Line Dual TDS Monitor - HM Digital

Diferenças:




> Differences from the DM-1:
> •	Designed for commercial/industrial applications.
> •	Stronger, water-resistant casing.
> •	Calibration can be done individually or simultaneously on each line.
> •	Improved design, including an extra large, easy-to-read LCD display.
> •	Longer, waterproof, shielded cables.
> •	Variable mounting bracket.


Que podem comprar aqui...DM-2 no ebay por cerca de 55€.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Parece-me bem...
faz a leitura entrada e saida, muito bom...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Vítor pela tua participação.




> Valor à saída
> Varia entre os 0 e os 1 ppm... pensava que estaria bem pior , com o tipo de manutenção que ela tem... a membrana nunca foi substituída...
> 
> Apesar destes valores, a membrana poderá estar a necessitar de intervenção!?
> 1ppm é significativo?


Gostaria que me ajudassem a clarificar estas questões...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

É muito bom...
Tens aí osmose a funcionar bem...

para tirares as dúvidas mete o que entra a medir a saida e vice versa, só para tirar as dúvidas, já que tens dois medidiores tem de dar aproximado.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> É muito bom...
> Tens aí osmose a funcionar bem...
> 
> para tirares as dúvidas mete o que entra a medir a saida e vice versa, só para tirar as dúvidas, já que tens dois medidiores tem de dar aproximado.


Vítor, isso fiz de imediato após a instalação do aparelho, pois fiquei *incrédulo* com os resultados de 0-1ppm à saída de osmose... :Coradoeolhos: 
Claro está, tendo em conta o tipo de manutenção que ela tem.

E comprovei que os valores eram próximos. 

Se a membrana estivesse danificada, que valores é que indicariam esse estado?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

segundo este guru se reduzir num factor de pelo menos 10 a condutividade da água está boa a osmose.

A tua reduz num factor de perto de 100, portanto está óptima...

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-05/rhf/index.php#10

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Há bem pouco tempo expus aqui neste tópico, que tinha uns bicharocos numa montipora... curiosamente, esses supostos bicharocos, habitariam 2 montiporas, pois o frag 'mãe' partiu-se ao colar na epoxy...

Hoje finalmente fez-se luz!  :Palmas: 
São pólipos senhor! São pólipos!  :yb624: 

É a prova que faltava que não percebo nada de corais!  :SbClown: 

Tenho desculpa.... eram poucos e pequeninos... agora já dá para perceber o que é...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Pedro
Se observares os teus corais com uma lupa vais reparar em pormenores só visiveis com uma boa câmara fotografica.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Sem dúvida...
Mas as montiporas em causa, ficaram castanhas em Agosto após a queda do alimentador automático no aquário... nessa altura tiveram igualmente uma recessão de tecido...

Neste momento, estão a crescer a olhos vistos e os pólipos estão a surgir.
Acontece que os pólipos são brancos, cremes... e pareciam bicharocos quando eram minúsculos...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Como sabem, tenho andado a projectar e a ver materiais para o meu aqua de quarentena/nano/fragário...

Fosse o que fosse, já não vai existir...
O espaço destinado a ele, foi-me renegado. Tal como fazemos com o layout dos nossos aquários, a minha esposa decidiu alterar o escritório e lá se foi o aquário de quarentena...

No entanto, deixem-mo apresentar...

Aqua H40 x L40 x C40cm.
Sump H50 x L40 x C40cm.

Completamente em acrílico com 8mm de espessura. Acrílico cristal, branco e azul. Sistema em mono-bloco.
Materiais de 'refugo'... escumador Tunze 220/2, Calcium dispenser Tunze localizado no compartimento de reposição de água doce... 
Com furo para 'filter bag'... e espaço para uma Eheim 600 (150-600 L/H, 1.3 H/MAX, 11W). Bomba que seria a única do sistema.



Sistema bare bottom (BB) com placa de acrílico branco no fundo.
Parede posterior com 3mm de fresta entre as paredes laterais e parede de fundo. Ou seja, a água iria escoar pelas 4 faces da falsa parede posterior.
Esta parede iria ser segura por peças auxiliares que iriam ser coladas à verdadeira parede de fundo.




*Como este projecto está gorado, vou agora projectar um quadro eléctrico para arrumar a 'tralha eléctrica' do aquário...*  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Os corais do meu aquário, tanto os LPS e SPS estão com boas cores, pólipos estendidos e a crescer bem, nomeadamente e sem margem para dúvidas, desde que passei a alimentar os LPS, os SPS também agradecem e muito!

Excepto... 

1)
uma montipora que era verde e em Agosto (após queda de alimentador automático no aqua, que penso que lá tenha ficado cerca de 2 semanas com comida dentro do tambor...) ficou castanha. Regrediu e agora cresce a olhos vistos. Começa a mostrar os pequenos pólipos, mas continua castanha...

2)
tirando esta montipora, os restante SPS verdes proliferam.
No entanto, parece-me que os SPS e azuis/roxos, deverão ser mais exigentes... pois não mostram pólipos com alguma tendência a branquear... estarão a preparar-se para ganhar nova cor?

A minha manutenção sabem qual é... TPA's diárias de 4L (única fonte cálcio) e algumas TPA's ocasionais que variam entre os 10 e os 30L.

Filtragem via escumador DIY que tira porcaria mal cheirosa que mete medo ao susto.
Mangues.

O aqua está quase a fazer 1 ano desde que saiu das trevas e voltou a ser povoado. Não uso carvão nem qualquer resina anti-fosfatos. Quando não gosto de algo, faço uma TPA manual de 30L.

Nesta fase e desde Outubro (penso) que uso calha 6x39W T5 DIY.

*O que poderá estar a faltar aos SPS azuis?*

Foi-me sugerido (ndr. Pedro Chouriço), e há alguns tópicos recentes que falam em UV's? *Acham que deveria adquirir um?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Os azuis e roxos são mais "esquisitos" em termos da qualidade da iluminação!

Quanto tempo têm as lampadas?

Os leds já funcionam?

Poderá ser também falta de alguns elementos traço!

Podes experimentar adicionar Grotech A,B,C!!


O UV será mais para esterelizar a agua....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

> Os azuis e roxos são mais "esquisitos" em termos da qualidade da iluminação!
> 
> Quanto tempo têm as lampadas?


Boa pergunta...mas devem ter 6-7 meses de uso na sua totalidade... não sei ao certo...




> Os leds já funcionam?


Ainda estou à espera que o meu colega me finalize a reparação. Já estou cansado de o pressionar... bolas.




> Poderá ser também falta de alguns elementos traço!
> Podes experimentar adicionar Grotech A,B,C!!


A minha manutenção do aquário é muito sintéctica e muito rectilínea.
A adição do Grotech ABC choca com a minha actual postura. Já sei o que vais dizer (já disseste  :Smile:  )... se assim é não posso esperar milagres...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Faz 1 ano no próximo mês, que entraram os primeiros habitantes após o período de trevas pelo qual passou o aquário.
Esses habitantes foram 2x Ocellaris e 1x Sarcophyton.
Já perceberam o porquê destas escolhas... pois, mas nunca funcionou...

Os Ocellaris colam-se ainda hoje na superfície da água, sobre o canto esquerdo do aquário.
Esporadicamente saem de lá para vir comer, mas rapidamente voltam.

Ainda hoje, a fêmea (penso que já o seja) não gosta muito que o macho coma...
Parece-me ser um casal um pouco conflituoso...

Mas a que se deverá esta postura de não nadar muito? E de estarem sempre muito resguardados?
Contrariando a ideia de que seriam peixes de água aberta...

O que poderia eu fazer para contrariar esta situação?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

o casal de clarkiis que tenho também tem um relacionamento conflituoso!

A femea é terrivel, mas estes percorrem o aquario todo, dando muita vida ao mesmo!

cumps

Pedro

----------


## António Vitor

leiam uns artigos muito bons na advanced aquarist...
sobre fluorescencia nos corais, existe pigmentos, que se excitam e moldam o espectro que resalta por exemplo cor azul para verde fluorescente, porque é que acontece isto nao se sabe...talvez pigmentos para protecção dos UV, mas não é certo....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

No próximo dia 10 de Abril faz um ano que introduzi os primeiros vivos após período das trevas.
Neste tempo todo nunca controlei os valores de magnésio.
Mesmo tendo os mangues....

Ontem adquiri então o teste conjunto Ca/Mg da Tropic Marin.

Enquanto que o teste de cálcio apresentou-me valores expectáveis - 402, o magnésio deu-me um valor esquisito, difícil de explicar, senão mesmo apenas por aselhice da minha parte...

Vou explicar os passos seguintes, para ver se alguém me consegue elucidar se me enganei em algo...

1. Enchi os frascos com 5ml de água do aquário
2. As seringas foram sempre cheias, com o êmbolo (a borracha preta) a mandar na medida.

#Teste de Ca
3. 20ml do reagente A
4. 1x colher do reagente B (coloquei uma colher rasa)
5. 1ml do reagente C, adicionado lentamente para aferir o valor de Ca. Deu-me 0.51 que equivale a 402.

#Teste de Mg
No mesmo frasco onde foi feito o teste de Ca...
7. Adicionei 3x gotas do reagente A
7. 1ml do reagente D, adicionado lentamente para aferir o valor de Mg. Deu-me 0.1 que equivale a *1800*.

Bom, pondo isto, não sei o que fiz de errado no teste...

Penso que não tenha outra forma de introduzir magnésio... apenas faço TPA's com sal da Red Sea Pro Coral e comida - para peixes e corais...


Se alguém me conseguisse explicar o que se possa estar a passar, ficava bastante grato.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Lavaste bem o frasco e secaste depois!

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> Lavaste bem o frasco e secaste depois!
> cumps


Passei por água corrente e depois passei por água do aquário...
Uma questão... o teste de Mg é feito sem mandar fora a água/teste do Ca? Ou não!?... é que eu não deitei...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tão pra fazer o teste do Mg, tens de colocar agua nova....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Tão pra fazer o teste do Mg, tens de colocar agua nova....


Sério!?  :Coradoeolhos: 
É que nas instruções isso não está explicito...

Pois, serei assim tão aselha?  :SbSourire2:  
Então farei isso mais logo... e postarei os resultados.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Pedro, não estás a dizer que fizeste o teste de magnésio com a solução resultante do teste de cálcio...pois não?  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa dia




> Pedro, não estás a dizer que fizeste o teste de magnésio com a solução resultante do teste de cálcio...pois não?


Rui... já percebi que se este post tivesse sido colocado , não nesta, mas na próxima 5ª feira (1 de Abril)... ninguém acreditaria... :Coradoeolhos: 

Conheço uma pessoa de idade que me ensinou o seguinte:




> "Todos nós temos a nossa hora parva... mas há uns que têm mais sorte que outros, pois muitas vezes quando a têm, estão a dormir..."


Pois... :SbSourire2: 

Obrigado a todos.

*Aproveito para elucidar os mais novos, que não é preciso abrir tópicos por tudo e por nada para sermos ajudados.*

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

ahhahahahaha  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Pedro, não estás a dizer que fizeste o teste de magnésio com a solução resultante do teste de cálcio...pois não?


Está, e é assim mesmo, está descrito nas instruções!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Deitam-se as 3 gotas do reagente A, na mesma água em que se fez o teste de cálcio, seguindo para a medição do magnésio. O Pedro fez tudo correcto. Uso precisamente esse teste e confirmo.  :SbOk: 

Já agora, Pedro, usaste aquele adaptador para a seringa? E não terás adicionado várias pingas do reagente de uma vez sem verificar a alteração da cor?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Está, e é assim mesmo, está descrito nas instruções!



Bom... isso muda tudo! Ora bolas!  :SbSourire2: 




> Já agora, Pedro, usaste aquele adaptador para a seringa? E não terás adicionado várias pingas do reagente de uma vez sem verificar a alteração da cor?


Usei o adaptador, claro.
Tenho que verificar melhor...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Pese embora continue alto,deves subtrair o valor do MG ao do CA...seja 1800-402=1.398 de MG no sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge




> Pese embora continue alto,deves subtrair o valor do MG ao do CA...seja 1800-402=1.398 de MG no sistema.


Obrigado Jorge.
Sério!? Tenho que fazer essa subtracção!? Não vi nada disso nas instruções...

Se ainda assim está alto, não faço ideia como.... com mangues e tudo...

Vou ver melhor as instruções.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

> Está, e é assim mesmo, está descrito nas instruções!


Ooops! Bem feita, quem manda comentar sem conhecer o teste em questão?  :SbClown:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Ooops! Bem feita, quem manda comentar sem conhecer o teste em questão?


e vão 2...loool

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Estão desculpados!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Mas ainda não encontrei qualquer informação nas instruções para proceder à subtracção que o Jorge refere...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Cumpriste exactamente o método de medição.
Uso o teste á vários anos.
Sujestões:
Repete a medição;
Quando fizeres o teste inicía (como é lógico) com o embolo no fundo, puxa o embolo até aos valores referidos no manual e orienta sempre pela borracha negra do embolo. Vai ficar ar na seringa, não te preocupes.
quando procederes à leitura dos valores (ml) lê na escala relativamente à posição da borracha que referi.
Cuidado para não vazar os excedentes de seringa em frascos que não sejam os próprios.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Aqui ficam algumas fotos.

Ricordea Florida que entrou a 13.03.2010




Uma de três Ricordas oferecidas pelo António Vítor.
Eu acho que são Yuma, o António acha que são Florida...




Blastomussa Wellsi, talvez Pineapple... nunca tinha visto esta cor. Entrou a 26.03.2010




O cantinho das Blastomussas.




Algumas comparações de crescimento. Algumas fotos estão desfocadas, mas é o que tenho em biblioteca.








Lateral esquerda do aquário




Vista frontal




Continuo sem adicionar químicos, kalk...
Continuo sem carvão, sem resina anti-fosfatos...

Continuo a fazer TPA's diárias de 4L e algumas manuais de modo a aspirar Rv e sumps.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Pedro, tens ai umas belas Ricordeas (como é que agarraste á rocha 1 so polipo?)  :Wink: 

Vi ai também ai uma Tubastrea. 
Como é que se ta a dar? Tens que a alimentar polipo a polipo de quantos em quantos dias?

Cumprimentos tens ai uns belos SPS e LPS.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vasco




> Viva Pedro, tens ai umas belas Ricordeas (como é que agarraste á rocha 1 so polipo?)


Só colei as ricordeas que o António Vítor me ofereceu.
Com super-cola 3 da loctite... curiosamente aquela que ficou pior colada, pois ficou com tecido solto ao sabor das 'ondas'...  foi a única que não se soltou e rapidamente se agarrou com unhas e dentes... as outras 2 voaram a alojaram-se noutras rochas.

Mas o melhor método é com véu, à semelhança do que faz com os actinodiscos, mas não tinha véu em casa.





> Vi ai também ai uma Tubastrea. 
> Como é que se ta a dar? Tens que a alimentar polipo a polipo de quantos em quantos dias?


A Tubastrea está cá há cerca de 2 meses.
Não sou muito científico na sua alimentação.
Nunca a alimentei pólipo a pólipo.
A meio da semana quando alimento os LPS (artémia, mysis, krill, red plancton, formula 2 da Ocean), coloco uma nuvem de comida com a seringa por cima dela.
Ao fim-de-semana, espalho pelo aquário com uma seringa, Red plancton, ovos de lagosta e 'Gamma Feed NutraPlus'.

E tem sido assim. Uma semana ou outra quando estou fora de casa, só come ao fim-de-semana.

Normalmente reage à alimentação dos peixes quando é artémia ou mysis.




> Cumprimentos tens ai uns belos SPS e LPS.


Obrigado. O aqua é pequenino, mas está a ser povoado com dedicação. (a vários níveis... :SbSourire2:  )

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

BOAS 

a primeira é florida a segunda é yuma.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> BOAS 
> a primeira é florida a segunda é yuma.


Sim Pedro. A 1ª foi adquirida e é uma Florida.

A 2ª, é 1 de 3 iguais que me foi oferecida pelo António Vítor. Eu acho que são Yuma (pelo que vi do coral mãe), embora ele considere que são Florida.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Só achava que era florida, porque estas são muitissimo mais fáceis de ter, e esta que eu tenho parece carne para canhão aguenta tudo, quer dizer também não a tenho stressado muito...

foi dada pelo amigo Nuno Prazeres no ínicio destas lides, e já tenho umas boas colónias da mesma...fiz o mesmo com o amigo Pedro, nunca a iria vender...

A florida é do atlântico e a yuma é do pacifico, a yuma costuma atingir preços mais altos...
 :Smile: 

Esta é a mãe tem cerca dee 10 cms...
realmente os tentaculos diminuem dee tamanho junto á parte central, o que parece ser dee uma yuma, acho que com esta foto da mãe, alguém conhecedor poderá confirmar se é yuma ou florida...

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas António

de tudo o que tenho lido é uma yuma e não florida, as yuma usualmente tem os pólipos mais alinhados e não tem pólipos na boca como essa que mostras. também tem uma maior variedade de cores e os preços são bastante mais caros que das yuma.

podes ler mais coisas aqui:

Ricordea Care Tips & Gallery at Blane Perun's TheSea.Org
Ricordea-Farm.com - Your specialist for Ricordea florida anemones in Europe

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

A minha é uma yuma já está provado (pelas fotos que vi nos tais links), fui aos links que destes Pedro Obrigado, mas atenção precisam de menos luz que as florida, mas para além de terem mais variedade decores, costumam ser bem mais caras, quer dizer esta para mim e para o Pedro foi á borliu...

fui aos links que menciionastes e reparei nisto:




> The Florida Ricordea is actually a close relative of Ricordea Yuma. However, the Ricordea Yuma is unlike the Florida Ricordea in the fact that it does not do well in strong aquarium lighting. Also, the Florida Ricordea is smaller. These mushrooms have vibrant colors of various intensities. The colors are strong and will benefit any aquarium.


A minha ricordea é gigante...10 cms...a mãe...yuma...pois,e afstou-se  da luz, metendo-se numa parede na vertical...mais uma prova...




> The cost of the Florida Ricordea coral is more affordable than Ricordea Yuma and usually more available. The photos above of the Florida Ricordea are cultivated at my aqua farm 100%. Don’t forget about the aquarium lighting and the role it will play in your Florida Ricordea coloration. If you are just starting and on a budget it makes sense to begin with Florida Ricordea simply because the price is so much more affordable and it is just easier to find overall. Once your Florida ricordea is successful then you can move on to Ricordea Yuma and justify the increased prices!





> Tike is correct. Yumas have a wide color variation (not just red or blue), and have bumps on the mouth. Floridas neither have wide color variation nor bumps on the mouth. Floridas also have bigger, rounder tentacles (bubbles) compared to yumas. cost.


As yuma são bem mais caras, e não o contrário...e tem mais variedade de cores, e não só...
depende claro está da variedade e da cor, mas tem toda a lógica vindo dee uma área geográfica bem maior, e portanto mais isolamento geográfico entre as ilhas do pacifico do que nas ilhas das caraibas...como é lógico...
por isso também temos mais corais dessa mesma zona...



foto de uma yuma, dá para ver os raios dos polipos ou mais propriamente os tentaculos, não será isto um grande pólipo?
todos bem alinhados como nas minhas....
as floridas são menos alinhadas...parece pelas fotos que tenho visto

prontos estava enganado mesmo...como o tópico é do Pedro, ele que cuide beem da yuma...e não a meta ao "sol"...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como se devem estar recordados, tive alguns problemas com o meu foco de leds.
Primeiro foi um led que se fundiu, que anulou o sector central do foco.
Depois quando estava arranjado, foi um transformador que se danificou.

Desde o dia 19.10.2009 que estou com a minha calha 6x39W DIY.

Hoje recebi uma excelente prenda! Finalmente tenho o foco em minha posse.
Hoje à noite já vou ter novamente 119W de leds a iluminar o aquário.

Agora mais maduro, irei ter uma outra percepção da reacção dos corais, pois com têm tido oportunidade de acompanhar, os crescimentos dos corais estão lá, bem como as cores na sua maioria.

Com isto tudo, fiquei com leds e transformadores suplentes.
Espero que não sejam necessários num futuro próximo...

Ao contrário da situação original onde as 3 secções acendiam em simultâneo, agora liga a secção central e depois a 2 secções laterais.
Foi só questão de adicionar mais um cabo.
Vai ser tirar a calha actual, pendurar o foco e ligar as 2 fichas aos actuais relógios em uso.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem à noite tive o azar de me lembrar de fazer contas aos custos mensais do aquário.
Para além disso, rectifiquei o meu planeamento no que diz respeito à colonização do mesmo.
Esperava que ao fim de um ano já tivesse o aquário completamente cheio de corais.
Elaborei também a minha wishlist onde acrescentei os preços estimados dos equipamentos.
Nessa lista coloquei:
1 x MP40W
1x Profilux com sondas de ORP, PH, Densidade. Com sistema SMS incluído
1x Bombas doseadoras para ABC
1x Sistema de video-vigilância
Corais
Peixes

Ora bem, após apresentar os valores à minha esposa, chegámos a uma conclusão dolorosa.
Iremos abdicar de possuir um aquário de água salgada.
Sempre fomos da opinião que a ter as coisas, estas teriam que ser sempre de qualidade, incluindo os DIY nomeadamente o escumador BM200/DOC e o COADAS...

Sendo assim, em breve irei desmantelar o aquário. Irei vender tudo, excepto os peixes. Irei recorrer à criopreservação para os recuperar mais tarde.

Lamento que ao fim de tantos anos de luta e agora que o aquário parecia caminhar no rumo certo, tenho que desistir.
Fica a confiança de que um dia, os conhecimentos obtidos com esta aventura sejam aplicados com sucesso.

Obrigado a todos o quanto me ajudaram de forma directa e indirecta.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

1º de Abril.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Blá, blá, blá...whiskas saquetas!

Feliz dia 1 de Abril Pedro  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

:Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Neste dia gostei especialmente da "Criopreservação"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## daniel.ramalho

Sim SIm SIM e eu sou o pai natallll....  :SbClown:  :yb624:

----------


## PedroPedroso

é mais fácil as galinhas terem dentes......que tu desistires

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Gastavas mais na referida "Criopreservação", do que nas coisas que tens nessa lista....loooooooooooool

----------


## António Vitor

hehe

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos que participaram nesta brincadeira.

A técnica até foi mal escolhida. Deveria ter escolhido Criogenia...

Parabéns ao Rui Feliciano.Para mim, deixou o comentário mais original  :Coradoeolhos: 




> Blá, blá, blá...whiskas saquetas!


*whiskas saquetas!???* hen hen

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Desde 4ª (31.03.10) feira que tenho novamente o foco de leds a funcionar.
Rapidamente notei que as secções laterais do foco (está dividido em 3 secções) estavam mais fracas (leds com muito pouca intensidade) que a secção central.

Já antes tinha estranhado o facto do meu colega me ter devolvido 2 dos 3 transformadores que mandei vir do fornecedor para substituir os 2 que se haviam queimado.

Em conversa com ele, justificou-me que um transformador dos novos substituía 2 dos antigos, pois estes novos transformadores, com uma outra arquitectura são mais potentes...

Contactei o fornecedor, o qual me respondeu que deveria substituir todos os transformadores, colocando os 3 novos, associando cada um deles a cada uma das secções. Deveria substituir o transformador que estava bom, por um dos novos, pois iria constatar que a secção central iria agora ficar mais fraca que as secções laterais.

Argumentei que estava com receio de queimar os leds... ao qual me foi respondido que tal não iria acontecer...

Hoje de manhã, pus mãos à obra. Abri o foco e consegui encaixar lá dentro os 3 novos transformadores. São bem maiores que os anteriores.
Tudo correu pelo melhor. Agora sim. Está com uma potência fenomenal como há muito não o via... Penso que foi em Junho que um led se fundiu e fiquei sem a secção central.

Vamos ver. Potência não lhe falta. Efeito shrimming espectacular.

A temperatura do aquário, com a calha T5 6x39W DIY passava de 25 para 26º, chegando mesmo aos 27º após quase 9h de utilização.

Nestes dias com o foco, o aquário mantém-se de forma constante nos 25º.

Tenho que limpar o vidro e espero colocar fotos ainda este fim-de-semana.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem algumas fotos, já com o foco em funcionamento.

Acanthastrea Echinata Red, que irá ser rachada a meio.


Acanthastrea Lordowensis


Acanthastrea Rainbow


1x Blastomussa Merleti e 2x B. Wellsi


Caulastrea Curvata


Caulastrea Furcata









Ricordea Yuma


Green Star Polyps


Ricordea Florida e Tubastrea












Reflexo do foco na água e trave francesa


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Pedro no anterior update ja te estava a gabar os LPS e SPS que ai tinhas mas neste último update rebentaste com a escala com essas macros das Acanthastrea.
São soberbas qualquer uma das 3.
A calaustrea também está soberba.

Tou a ver também que os Mangues estão em grande crescimento e arranjaste-lhes um sitio jeitoso para crescerem, ao contrario dos meus que tão enfiados dentro de um movel, mas a crescer a Turbo (btw, sabes se devem ser podados e técnicas de poda?) :p

Cumprimentos e keep on going.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vasco




> Viva Pedro no anterior update ja te estava a gabar os LPS e SPS que ai tinhas mas neste último update rebentaste com a escala com essas macros das Acanthastrea.


Acho que os leds lhes dão uma tonalidade mais próxima da realidade.
Nomeadamente a Rainbow, acho que é a 1ª fotografia que vejo as cores dela... são 4 cores...
Quanto à Acan red, poi comprada a meias com outro membro, daí eu afirmar que vai ser rachada.




> Tou a ver também que os Mangues estão em grande crescimento e arranjaste-lhes um sitio jeitoso para crescerem, ao contrario dos meus que tão enfiados dentro de um movel, mas a crescer a Turbo (btw, sabes se devem ser podados e técnicas de poda?) :p


A poda mais frequente são as raízes, apesar de eles não gostarem muito.
Também fiz um corte num mangue, junto, rente ao final do caule na parte superior. Pequenos olhos estão a surgir.
Em princípio, a parte restante do mangue (a parte mais fina) enterrando na areia, penso que faça outro mangue. Não sei concretamente, pois a minha parte superior secou, daí ter feito o corte.
Secou, porque fiz tudo o que não se deve a fazer a um mangue.
1. desenterrei da areia
2. podei as raízes
3. considerei que apenas a luz ambiente chegasse (ainda foram umas semanas)
4. adaptação aos leds (estão agora mais que adaptados)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já mudaram a foto...
A outra já tinha quase 1 ano... :Coradoeolhos: 

120W LED aquarium lighting - Detailed info for 120W LED aquarium lighting,120W LED aquarium lighting,120W LED aquarium lighting, on Alibaba.com

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Quando comecei o meu aquário, cometi muitos erros... :SbSourire2: 
O maior, foi gastar dinheiro em coisas que hoje estão encostadas...

Outro que ainda perdura, foi comprar uma bomba 'Aquaclear 901' da hagen.
Escolhia-a como bomba de retorno.

Faz cerca de 3500l/h, consome 60W... e está-me a chatear com o barulho que me está a fazer.

Com a experiência adquirida, parece-me demasiado caudal para um sistema que tem no seu skimmer uma bomba PSK-2500, que deverá fazer cerca de 1000l/h...

Pretendo chegar a um rácio de ~1/1 entre a capacidade de bomba de retorno e a capacidade do skimmer.

Nessa óptica, estou a pensar adquirir uma Eheim 1000.

Eleva até 2m. Consome 23W, ou seja, cerca de 62% menos que a actual.

Que acham desta ideia?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Bom dia
> 
> Quando comecei o meu aquário, cometi muitos erros...
> O maior, foi gastar dinheiro em coisas que hoje estão encostadas...
> 
> Outro que ainda perdura, foi comprar uma bomba 'Aquaclear 901' da hagen.
> Escolhia-a como bomba de retorno.
> 
> Faz cerca de 3500l/h, consome 60W... e está-me a chatear com o barulho que me está a fazer.
> ...


Essa bomba é muito fraquinha, se ao cimo do aquário chegar a mais de 600L/h ja é uma sorte.... isso é uma bomba de brincar.
Não se deve reduzir no caudal da água que vai para a Sump. Aumenta a agitação, assim como permite que a maioria dos detritos não acumulem dentro do aquário.

O que tu queres seria mais uma Mini RedDragon que é espectacular para bomba de retorno, o único problema é que o preço leva mais 1 zero que essa Eheim.

Uma coisa mais barata e boa (apesar dos consumos estarem muito longe das RedDragon) são as AquaMedic Ocean Runner.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Vasco

A tua opinião contraria a de um Guru brasileiro - João Basso...




> Raciocine o seguinte;se temos um aquário com 400 litros de água,se nos basearmos que hoje a filtragem de nosso aquário depende de um bom skimmer e talves de um pre filtro ou um sharkbag,colocado no sump,e tudo é feito atraves desses aparelhos,somados ao carvão ativo,e se vc passar a água numa velocidade de 4 vezes o volume total,isso dara 1.600 litros hóra,mas acontece que o skimmer consegue tratar somente 400 litros hóra,em consequencia disso 1.200 litros retornam quase que praticamente da maneira como desceu ,isto é carregado pelo que os peixes urinaram e defecaram,mas ai acontece que estando no aquário novamente e carregada como desceu,isso vai se transformar em mais carga ainda ,pois vai somar com que os peixes estão novamente defecando.Quer dizer,carga dupla que cada vez mais vai somando .Se ao contrario ,passarmos os 400 litros hóra pelo sump,o skimmer vai trabalhar melhor,pois vai passar mais lento e ele vai conseguir separar o dejeto dos os peixes (hidrofóbico) e consequentemente a água vai retornar mais limpa para o aquário. Na ultima palestra do sr.Julian Sprung aqui no Brasil ele explicou que nos dias de hoje devemos diminuir o fluxo de água que vai para o sump,no minímo de uma vez a uma vez e meia no maximo por hóra,acontece que muitos querem usar a bomba de recalque para aproveitar na circulação,e a meu ver isso não deveria ser feito,hoje existem bombas próprias somente para circulação(vortech-tunze,hidor,etc, todas com controle ),com um movimento laminar,precisas para nossos animais,fazendo parecer muito com o movimento das mares.Hoje uma Sarlo better por exemplo que tem bom recalque é suficiente para muitos aquários por aqui,use um registro na saida para poder diminuir o fluxo até conseguir o volume desejado.Lógico que o que comentei não é bem assim,mais da para se ter uma boa idéia para o problema.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Basso


in IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aquários de reef e marinho

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Percebo a razão da tentativa de aproximação do caudal de retorno com a capacidade do escumador, mas o que Vasco diz continua a ser válido.

A bomba que mencionas faz no máx. 1000L/H, o que tendo em conta a altura vai dar bastante menos. Eventualmente precisas de algo como 1500L/H base para o resultado final que pretendes, mas vai depender da bomba. Idealmente deverias analisar o gráfico da curva de perda de caudal de várias bombas para poderes optar de uma forma mais correcta.

Abraço,
RSousa

----------


## vasco.gomes

Tou a dizer que é uma bomba de brincar porque tenho uma igualzinha a essa. Primeiro não tem força nenhuma, é de 1000 l/h á saída da bomba, mas se subir a saida para 1m ou mais acima quebra imenso a performance. Se levar curvas então, chega la em cima a água parada.
A nível de ruído tb é muito má e de construção idem aspas. 

Mas se achares que é boa ideia podes ir compra-la e instala-la e depois dar feedback de como ficou como bomba de retorno aqui no forum  :Wink: 

Se a minha opinião contraria ou não um Guru brasileiro não tou muito preocupado. Alias sou sincero e achei muito engraçada a teoria que sustenta essa tese.
Principalmente nesta parte:



> em consequencia disso 1.200 litros retornam quase que praticamente da maneira como desceu ,isto é carregado pelo que os peixes urinaram e defecaram,mas ai acontece que estando no aquário novamente e carregada como desceu,isso vai se transformar em mais carga ainda ,pois vai somar com que os peixes estão novamente defecando.


Parece o milagre da multiplicação.... cada vez que vai la abaixo e volta acima está sempre a somar. Parece uma lição de química....

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Concordo com o Vasco e com o Ricardo...

1º Acho que quanto mais vezes a água passar pela sump melhor, pois mais detritos ficam nela...no escumador, no carvão, nas macro-algas, no filter bag...e mais oxgenada fica... :Coradoeolhos: 

2º As bombas (sobretudo as mais baratas) nunca dão a capacidade anunciada e a sua velocidade decresce vertiginosamente com a altura a que têm de elevar a água! Mais com o passar do tempo vão se acumulando alguns detritos e algas nos tubos o que decresce ainda mais o volume de água bombeado...

3º No nosso aquario (meu e do Vasco Gomes) temos uma OR 3500...e se fizer 2500l/h-2900l/h reais já é mt bom...

Ab
Joao Gomes

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Além da escumação, não esquecer que a circulação da água é também importante para o aquecimento da água. Se a circulação for fraquinha e o tempo estiver fresquinho, a lentidão da água a passar na sump e no termostato pode levar a uma diminuição da temperatura... penso eu de que...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur




> Além da escumação, não esquecer que a circulação da água é também importante para o aquecimento da água. Se a circulação for fraquinha e o tempo estiver fresquinho, a lentidão da água a passar na sump e no termostato pode levar a uma diminuição da temperatura... penso eu de que...


Não poderá ser o inverso? A água a passar lenta, eventualmente até aquece melhor... não sei.
Vamos olhar para um esquentador... :Coradoeolhos: 
Quanto mais quente quisermos a água, menor será o fluxo de água disponível...

 :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia Artur
> 
> 
> 
> Não poderá ser o inverso? A água a passar lenta, eventualmente até aquece melhor... não sei.
> Vamos olhar para um esquentador...
> Quanto mais quente quisermos a água, menor será o fluxo de água disponível...
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Vai-me perdoar meu amigo...mas está a falar de àgua que passa em uma serpentina 1/2" préviamente aquecida a muitos graus célcios e não em um volume de àgua (300,400,500L) dentro de um retãngulo...basta para isso pensar nos termoacumoladores, no tempo que levam para aquecer a àgua no cilindro...e depois o terceiro que quizer tomar banho,vai ter que aguentar (isto se não forem banhos à gato e se estiver-mos no inverno).
Perdoe-me a picardia
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Perdoe-me a picardia


Caro Jorge
Não é qualquer picardia!
Mais uma vez andamos à procura de soluções, entendimentos...

Eu não percebo nada de aquariofilia nem de esquentadores, termo-acumuladores... :SbSourire2: 

O tempo de eu ser inventor na aquariofilia já lá vai.  :Admirado: 
Gosto de saber que estou supostamente no rumo certo.
Se me disserem que o rácio 1/1 (skimmer/retorno) é errado, então à partida não será esse o caminho que irei seguir...
Mas também me recordo quando comecei, que me diziam para não ter em consideração a bomba de retorno nos tais 20x de circulação...

1/1?  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Que esquisito... recebi um mail do fórum a notificar-me para uma resposta do Jorge Neves neste tópico... mas o que é certo, é que a resposta não está cá...

Fica aqui o mail que recebi às 21:13.




> Boa tarde
> 
> Mais uma vez andamos à procura de soluções, entendimentos...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Somos dois




> Eu não percebo nada de aquariofilia nem de esquentadores, termo-acumuladores...


Nem eu...só quis pegar na sua imagem do esquentador e contrapor com a imagem do termo-acumulador,para dar força a quem afirma que quanto mais àgua passar na sump onde está colocado o termostato,mais estável è a temperatura,em especial no inverno...claro que não se põe essa questão quando o termostato,está colocado no sistema principal. Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um esquentador... hehehe... não tem nada a ver... o termostato é uma resistência, variável dinâmicamente... o esquentador é aquecido a lume constante (inicialmente pré-definido), pelo que aí é que é necessário reduzir ou libertar o caudal para maior ou menor aquecimento...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo.



> Boa noite
> 
> Que esquisito... recebi um mail do fórum a notificar-me para uma resposta do Jorge Neves neste tópico... mas o que é certo, é que a resposta não está cá...
> 
> Fica aqui o mail que recebi às 21:13.
> 
> 
> 
>  Ferrer
> ...

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Peço desculpa ao Ferrer e ao Ricardo...mas depois de enviar resposta e por ter pensado ir gerar polémica (coisa que o forum não necessita),de emediato apaguei a mensagem  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Assim,algo correu mal com a administração.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Jorge

Jorge, não me apercebi de qualquer polémica.
Mais, mesmo que houvesse, somos todos homenzinhos.
A participar num fórum, estamos sujeitos às críticas.

Qual a necessidade de um fórum onde apenas se dizesse:
- Tu tás lá!
- Muito fixe!
- Grandes fotos!

Hum!?

se existir um:
- Mas...
- Ah e tal...
- Não concordo...

Não é mais saudável e produtivo?

Queremos é polémica (produtiva)! Não existindo, fica tudo na cama...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Aprás-me registar a sua postura.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hoje decidi analisar alguns parâmetros do aqua:

Kh = 6
Ca = 412
Mg = 1540

Tanto quanto sei, os Kh e o Ca têm estado estabilizados nestes valores.
O Mg é que de forma surpreendente, continua alto...
Estranho... com mangues no sistema...

O que é certo, é que os corais continuam com boas cores e boas taxas de crescimento. A excepção são os SPS azuis, mas parece que esses são de outros requisitos (ABC)... que para já não irei implementar. Prefiro continuar neste sistema de manutenção sem adição de químicos, a ver onde as TPA's diárias me levam, a ter que modificar por causa de uns 'tipos' azuis...

Outra coisa que queria aqui salientar, é que a areia do meu aquário tem vindo a desaparecer... tenho muito menos areia que há um ano...

Mais uma nota, faz hoje um ano que entraram os primeiros vivos após muitas modificações para sair das trevas.
Nessa altura entraram 2 Ocellaris e um Sarco. Entretanto o Sarco foi para uma casa XXL e deixou cá um filhote... visto ele aqui se ter tornado XXL para a casa que eu lhe podia oferecer.

A lembrar algumas modificações extremamente importantes:
- Layout (colado com epoxy)
- COADAS
- Escumador BM200/DOC DIY

Entre outras, que hoje me permitem finalmente ter algum regozijo quando olho para o actual sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho este coral - Lobophyllia sp, 'Coloured' -  que deu entrada no aquário a 05.09.2009.

Parece-me que já não veio completamente bom da loja...





E continua a evoluir em sentido contrário aos dos outros corais...
Já há algum tempo que mostrou os 'corninhos' e parece-me que o tecido continua a regredir, pois está a ficar transparente em algumas partes da periferia.

Penso que poderá ser alguma infecção...

Não sei o que pensam, mas gostava da vossa ajuda.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e colocando noutro local?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Eu escrevi 'corninhos' mas queria escrever 'ossos'... a base do coral é que está a ficar visível...

Mudar de local? Hum... local com menos luz? Circulação forte ou moderada?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Iluminação forte e corrente moderada... é o que eu tenho na minha....

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa noite
> 
> Eu escrevi 'corninhos' mas queria escrever 'ossos'... a base do coral é que está a ficar visível...
> 
> Mudar de local? Hum... local com menos luz? Circulação forte ou moderada?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Viva Pedro,
naquilo que li referia o seguinte:



> good water quality, moderate light, moderate flow and lots of feeding with high quality meaty food like Mysis (no brine).


Todos os corais do teu aquário apresentam um saúde 5 estrelas, portanto espero que esse consiga recuperar. Tempo e paciência e vai ao sitio  :Wink: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já me tinham alertado, mas hoje tive essa experiência 'in loco' quando cheguei a casa...

Pelos vistos tenho alimentado de forma errada as minhas Acans... :yb620: 

Nada como um bom pólipo de uma Blastomussa Wellsi para satisfazer uma Acan...
Do pólipo só sobrou a base... a ver se ficou algum tecido para recuperar, senão fica feio... o que vale é que estão novos pólipos na berra.

Falta explicar o que aconteceu... a Blastomussa caiu (motivo que desconheço) em cima da Acan... et voilá... felizmente foi apenas um pólipo... pareceu-me...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem fotos:
- da nova aquisição, 1 cynarina



E fotos de corais após 2 semanas da instalação do foco de leds.












Duncan com a barriga cheia...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Mais uma foto da minha nova coqueluche...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Vou abrir a discussão...

Parece mais uma Acanthophyllia deshayesiana (http://www.reefforum.net/f210/acanth...ayesiana-8250/ ) que uma Cynarina...

Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Doughnut Coral

O esqueleto parece uma Pêra virada ao contrário...
Podem ver aqui na 4ª foto a contar da esquerda...

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Aqui ficam mais 2 fotos... da Acanthophyllia deshayesiana, agora com fotos focadas.

Em situação normal...



Em situação de 'Food in the air'...



Nem parece o mesmo coral...mas é! Acreditem.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Este fim-de-semana surgiu a hipótese de tirar algumas fotos (à pressa) com uma Canon 'waterproof' de 12.1MP, ou seja, as fotos foram tiradas dentro de água.

Mais haveria para mostrar, mas ficaram desfocadas...
Ainda assim, dá para ter uma ideia.
2 semanas com leds. Luzes acesas menos de 30 minutos... ainda não estava tudo à mostra.





































Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tas no bom caminho!

Belas fotos e belos corais!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Pedro. A automação e automatização de alguns processos têm ajudado. A idade do aquário, a micro-fauna e o Gamma NutraPlus contribuem para o actual estado do aquário.... Quando uma Montipora, castanha há 6 meses por descuido  :yb665: , com recessão de tecido, de repente desata a crescer, recupera a cor, galga terreno, coloniza a própria rocha, é motivo de satisfação.

(...)

De alguma forma influenciado por trocas de mensagens via MSN com alguns membros e por visita recente a uma loja onde estavam expostas diversas Tridacnas, estou disposto a adquirir uma peça destas.
Não conheço nada de Tridacnas, a não ser algumas dicas que têm dado.

Tendo em consideração o estado actual do meu aquário, onde os LPS e os SPS dão sinais de crescimento nunca antes observado, sinto que é a hora certa de oferecer este elemento ao meu aquário.
Como sabem, o aquário tem 200L e tirando um ou outro coral menos planeado, todos os outros foram planificados.
Nessa óptica, penso que apenas entrará uma peça destas.
Como é apenas uma  :yb665: , e dada a diversidade  :SbSourire2:  que me foi dada a conhecer, gostaria de saber qual a vossa sugestão (Maxima, Crocea... cores, texturas) para a melhor aquisição.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Gostava de saber uma vez mais a nossa opinião...

Entre 1x ctenochaetus hawaiiensis e 1x Ctenochaetus strigosus qual aconselham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro  :Olá: ,

O Strigosus é mais calmo.
O hawaiinensis é muito mais agressivo

Em alternativa tens o Blue Eye Tang. É igual ao Strigosus mas em vez do olho amarelo à volta é azul.

Tenho um e é lindo.

abraços,

RMG

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Não sei se saberesa o preço desses peixes.....O Strigosus arranjas por 50/60€.O hawaiinensis, o que vi, era 170....


Já tive um Strigosus,é um autêntico aspirador de algas...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a ambos!
Tanto o Strigosus como o Binotatus são muito bonitos!

Mais um...
Centropyge Multicolor

Alguém o tem? Alguém o conhece?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

De esse não sei nada.....


Em relação Às Tridacnas, são gostos pessoais....eu prefiro as máximas ultras azuis, com nuançes brancos....loool!


Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tendo em conta que pretendo adicionar mais alguns peixes ao sistema, pretendo evitar o que aconteceu ao último.
Morreu ao 2º/3º dia (penso) e não sei as causas...

Como o próximo peixe eventualmente vai ser mal recebido pelo Flavescens, decidi aproveitar uma parte da ideia que apliquei no suporte de nori.
Da mesma forma que o suporte encaixa na trave francesa, decidi fazer um pequeno refúgio com essa técnica.

O refúgio irá ser aplicado no vidro frontal (quanto tempo, não sei...) e é lá que o novo peixe irá ser apresentado aos restantes.
Irei colocar tubos PVC dentro de refúgio para se esconder. Irá ter a sua Nori de forma cómoda... etc etc.

Aqui fica o projecto:

*Desenhos 2D*






*Desenhos 3D*






Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Após *1 mês e meio de leds*, aqui ficam algumas fotos...

Coral que andei 6 meses à procura... e voilá! (a foto não favorece... :Icon Cry:  )



3 ofertas... (Muito obrigado!  :Palmas:  )







(...)

















Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Queria deixar aqui uma nota acerca desta Montipora que me foi oferecida.

A foto do lado esquerdo data de 26.03.2010
A foto do lado direito data de 16.05.2010

Em 01.04.2010, instalei o meu foco de leds.
Reparem bem na foto do lado direito... quando coloquei o foco, uma parte do coral ficou à sombra, parte essa que pouco desenvolvimento teve... vejam quanto é que o coral cresceu desde que coloquei o foco... cerca de 15mm em mês e meio...



Outros exemplos haveria...

Vejam a sua localização e a sombra a que está sujeito... (lado dto.)



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

boa evolução :Wink:  estou a ver que esses LEDs afinal funcionam bem xD

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estava a pensar adquirir o seguinte peixe para o meu aqua...
Oxycirrhites typus

Fui alertado para o facto de que poderia comer pólipos de corais... não querendo duvidar de ninguém, gostaria de ouvir relatos acerca dele.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tenho 1 à mais de um ano e nunca o vi ao pé dos corais sem ser para descansar em cima deles....

é um dos meus peixes favoritos, pois dá muita vida ao aqua....o meu vem comer à minha mão...já me bicou os dedos e tudo....

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado pela Pedro pela tua participação.

(...)

Preciso da vossa ajuda...
A minha cara metade, 'descobriu' agora que o aquário faz muito barulho... :Icon Cry: 
Onde faz mais barulho, é a passagem de água pela mini-sump dos mangues.
Não é tanto na entrada de água, mas sim pela saída, na passagem pelo passa-muros... a saída de água é horizontal, mas penso que pelo facto de ter um diâmetro considerável, o ar que se encontra no seu interior faz aquele barulho que normalmente é evitável com um dorso.

Como poderei abafar o som da água a passar por esta tubagem?
É extremamente importante...








Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Como poderei abafar o som da água a passar por esta tubagem?


Boas Pedro,

No meu tubo de queda, tentei instalar um durso mas o espaço era curto, então consegui reduzir bastante o ruído colocando um daqueles vasos de plástico que vêm com as plantas de água doce (alguns têm furos aos quadrados, o que apliquei tem furos mais longos, tipo pente da coluna seca).  :SbOk3: 

É parecido com este... http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images21...ubiasNana2.jpg Isto reduz o fluxo de água e consequentemente o aspirar de ar, reduzindo bastante o ruído... no entanto, há que ter cuidado na aplicação devido a eventual entupimento...

----------


## João Seguro

o Machado de Sousa num post dele mostra um upgrade à sump com uma parte de vidro que me parece fazer o que pretendes porém não encontro essas fotos. Se encontrar o post e meto o link.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado João. Agradecia então essa dica, caso a encontrasses.

Um dos conselhos que me dão, passa por colocar uma válvula PVC de esfera... para diminuir um pouco a vazão, pois consequentemente entraria menos ar e faria menos barulho. 

Não sei o que acham?...

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,

Tenta nao sei se resulta, o Ching tem isso nos dele, enfia um tubo de 4mm no tubo de PVC que tens....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu depois do meu durso também tenho uma válvula dessas...e acho que é uma boa solução!

Terás de a regular muito bem!

cumps

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Só têm um senão essas válvulas...se meias fechadas podem entupir facilmente...
Eu usava uma valvula dessas para regular a entrada directa no escumador...um dia lá ficou meia entopida com qq coisa e por pouco que o aqua não vasou... :EEK!: 
Desisti de as usar... :yb665: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação




> Tenta nao sei se resulta, o Ching tem isso nos dele, enfia um tubo de 4mm no tubo de PVC que tens....


Anthony, consegues ser mais explicito?...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony, consegues ser mais explicito?...
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Sim posso.

fts20210.jpg

Sei que há um topico que fala sobre isso mas nao encontrei.
O ar sai pelo o tubo de 4mm acabando com muito barulho.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Anthony

O que vai acontecer, é que ainda vai haver mais ar dentro da tubagem. 
A quantidade de ar vai depender da velocidade de passagem , pois a técnica é conhecida - venturi.
Na água doce, é usado para puxar ar para dentro do aquário de modo a aumentar a oxigenação. Cheguei a fazer isso no meu aquário ciclideos (amostra de aquário...enfim...)

É daquelas coisas que só experimentando... mas parece-me que de alguma forma é necessário tapar o tubo de esgoto... parece-me que ele fez umas peças para tal...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Faz um durso na mesma ...  :Coradoeolhos: 
Existe por aqui um post de malta que faz durso em saídas horizontais e funciona.

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde
> 
> Obrigado Anthony
> 
> O que vai acontecer, é que ainda vai haver mais ar dentro da tubagem. 
> A quantidade de ar vai depender da velocidade de passagem , pois a técnica é conhecida - venturi.
> Na água doce, é usado para puxar ar para dentro do aquário de modo a aumentar a oxigenação. Cheguei a fazer isso no meu aquário ciclideos (amostra de aquário...enfim...)
> 
> É daquelas coisas que só experimentando... mas parece-me que de alguma forma é necessário tapar o tubo de esgoto... parece-me que ele fez umas peças para tal...
> ...


Pois nao sei o efeito mas lembro me que ele "gabou" a tecnica... 
Mas nao posso dizer mais nada que nunca usei.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 




> Faz um durso na mesma ... 
> Existe por aqui um post de malta que faz durso em saídas horizontais e funciona.


Rui, tens pistas para esse post?...

Será algo assim?


Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro Ferrer, há quem use uma corrente plástica dentro do tubo de queda de agua, evitando assim o tal barulho que pretendes eliminar, o exemplo é parecido ao do Anthony, mas em vez da vara, colocas a tal corrente plastica

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Boas Pedro Ferrer, há quem use uma corrente plástica dentro do tubo de queda de agua, evitando assim o tal barulho que pretendes eliminar, o exemplo é parecido ao do Anthony, mas em vez da vara, colocas a tal corrente plastica


Obrigado Nuno pela tua participação. Corrente plástica... corrente plástica.... Nuno, há exemplos disso?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Boas Pedro,
Será qualquer coisa parecido com isto:
Corrente Plástica 10 mm - Vermelha / Branca - FERRAGSIL, Lda.

abc

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde 
> 
> 
> 
> Rui, tens pistas para esse post?...
> 
> Será algo assim?
> 
> 
> ...


é esse que tenho no meu overflow...
há quem se admire por o meu overflow não fazer barulho...
no entanto tenho valvula em cima regulando a entrada de ar....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Afinal ao contrário do que pensava, é o tubo de esgoto aquário -> mini-sump mangues que faz barulho... e não o de esgoto mini-sump mangues -> sump...

Fiz trinta por uma linha e o melhor que consegui foi colocar um tubo D32mm encaixado no passa-muros. Coloquei-o ligeiramente inclinado para cima e o barulho quase que desapareceu por completo, praticamente imperceptível (falta resolver outros barulhos...). Amanhã vou experimentar colocar uma curva acoplada a um bocado de tubo D32mm para encaixar no passa-muros, a ver se melhora ainda mais...

O próximo passo, passa por tentar trocar as ventoinhas dos focos de leds



Ao todo são 5 ventoinhas... 3x no foco de 120W e 2x no foco de 36W nos mangues.

*Penso que elas sejam de 8cm. Precisava da vossa ajuda para arranjar ventoinhas 8 cm a 220V, o mais silenciosas possível. Quais são as melhores e onde poderei arranjar!?
*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

são mesmo de 220V?

E o espaço não te permite colocar ventoinhas de 120mm?

Em vez de 3 colcavas 2 e no dos mangues 1 chegava....

Se fossem de Pc, há lojas de PC Tunning com ventoinhas mt silênciosas...

A Aquapc por exemplo!

Agora de 220 é mais dificil!

Podes ver http://www.curto-circuito.com/index....oducts_id=6976

Na Dimofel também deve haver...

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Enganei-me!!!

São ventoinhas de 15V DC 0.15A... 8cm
Sabem onde posso arranjar 'super hiper silenciosas' !?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Como te disse na Loja Aquapc tens de todos os tamanhos mas a 12V, mas penso que aguentem os 15....

AquaPC Quality Computers - Loja Online


Mas achas qu não dá para colocar as de 120mm?

Eu aqui em casa tenho 3 de 140mm, super silenciosas....e tenho mais 3 paradas.....se tiveres espaço para isso....

cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

NOISEBLOCKER ULTRASILENT FAN S4 80MM, já tive destas e n se ouvem nada!

----------


## António Vitor

O barulho pode ser da passagem do ar nas grelhas...ou por ter a aspiração meio fechada...

experimenta tirar uma dessas e ouvir se faz barulho fora do local...se não fizer, podes sempre usar grelhas para pc e cortar isso...
deste tipo de grelha...
SONIGATE :: refreshing leiritrónica

depois fazias os buracos, com algo que cortasse bem "direitinho" ou melhor bem circular os tais buracos...

tinhas ganhos...estéticos não sei, mas irias ter mais ar a entrar...também e menos ruido.

----------


## António Vitor

Existe uma relação entre menos rotações e menos ruido, não sei se será o caso...a qualidade aqui é fundamental...
é possivel achar ventoinhas menos barulhentas e mais eficientes..

talvez tivesses a mesma entrada de ar com ventoinhas mais "fracas" e menos rpm....deesde que cortes e uses a tal grelha em cima...e aí tinhas enormes ganhos a nivel de ruido...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho mesmo que usar ventoinhas de 80mm, pois como podem ver na foto estou limitado em espaço...




Também me dizem que o ruído tem relação directa com a inclinação das pás...

Obrigado a todos.
Pedro, assim que tiver tempo vou ver o link.
Obrigado.

Depois desta redução de ruído, a próxima etapa passa eventualmente pela aquisição de uma bomba de retorno 'Mini Red Dragon'... vamos ver.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Tenho mesmo que usar ventoinhas de 80mm, pois como podem ver na foto estou limitado em espaço...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Também me dizem que o ruído tem relação directa com a inclinação das pás...
> 
> ...


essas fontes não podiam estar fora?
Eu punha...
O problema era depois os fios...
pois...

tu com 120 mm vais ter menos ruido unicamente porque estas para fazer o mesmo ar, precisam de menos rotação...
rodando elas á mesma rotação de uma tipica de 80 mm e ias ter mais ruido.
O ar atinge menos velocidade, mas é mais ar, e por isso compensa usaar de 12 cms, em todos os aspectos....maior melhor...

A inclinação das pás está relacionado bem como mais uma milhenta de outras variáveis, mas acho que isso foi testado ao máximo para fazeer o menor ruido possivel...digo eu.
ou seja o máximo de ar pela menor rotação possivel...e menor ruido também...

O que acontece é os gajos reduzirem as rotações para ter menos décibeis, e isso nós queremos se realmente o ar for suficiente...
um exemplo 2 ventoinhas que aqui tenho fazem menos décibeis, que outras duas que aqui tenho que por acaso custaram metade... ambas de 8 mm, mas...acredita a redução de ruido não justifica a redução de ventilação que têm...as baratas fazem mais ar, talvez o dobro, e o ruido não é muito aumentado, ai mais uns 2 décibeis, não chega ao dobro...

não sei se os buracos na grelha te obstroem a passagem do ar, por isso perguntei, se o ar ganhar velocidade nos buracos, vai fazer barulho...
não sei se será o caso, mas perdes rendimento se tiveres a aspiração obstruida...
ganhas ruido e menos rendimento, isto é válido para compressores a vapor de muitos milhares de metros cubicos de ar por minuto (minha experiência) e será também para ventoinhas digo eu...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Preciso da vossa ajuda...
Numa ventoinha, o que é o parâmetro 'CFM' !?

SilenX Corporation - iXtrema Pro Fans

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

*Volumetric Flow Rate*
CFM = *C*ubic *F*eet per *M*inute onde 1 CFM = 0.03 m3/min

E agora saber quantos m3/min devo ter...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

> CFM: Cubic feet per minute, more commonly known as CFM is calculated by the following formula: air speed (feet per minute) X area (square feet)=CFM.


 :Wink: 

editado: respondemos ambos ao mesmo tempo ^^

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> *Volumetric Flow Rate*
> CFM = *C*ubic *F*eet per *M*inute onde 1 CFM = 0.03 m3/min
> 
> E agora saber quantos m3/min devo ter...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


se conseguisses medir a temperatura interna da tua calha com os actuais ventiladores, tinhas pelo menos um ponto de partida...

ainda não dissestes se tens mais barulho ou não com as ventoinhas encostadas na tua grelha...

o barulho é mesmo das ventoinhas?
a maior parte do barulho é da passagem do ar... 

pode te acontecer comprares ventoinhas silenciosas, e ganharem ruido no local...
tens de as retirar do local e experimentar estas fora da caixa...

os valores dos decibeis das ventoinhas e do seu valor CFM são valores óptimos em condições óptimas... só o facto de estares a arrefecer algo vai influenciar...negativamente.

já pensastes em meter isso só com uma ventoinha...
um dissipador de baixo perfil colado com pasta térmica e deverias ganhar quer em arrefecimento que em longevidade nos leds...

para conduzir a temperatura de toda a calha terias uma chapa de aluminio colada com pasta termica em toda a calha mesmo por baixo das fontes e na zona central terias então o tal dissipador colado à chapa...

só não funcionaria se existir bolsas de ar entre chapa e a chapa onde os leds estão soldados..

era realemnte uma grande obra de "engenharia" mas melhorava e muito o arrefecimento do mesmo...com menos ar...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

António, para mim as ventoinhas fazem um ruído aceitável... a minha cara metade é que de repente se lembrou que o aquário fazia barulho... é o que faz fazer visitas a casa de outros membros que movimentam 7x mais água do que eu e com barulho quase zero... :SbSourire2: 

Portanto, estou tramado e condenado a mexer-me na resolução desse problema...

Problemas a resolver:
1. queda de água. praticamente ok!
2. barulho ventoinhas dos 2 focos leds
3. fazer chapéu em acrílico branco opalino para os focos de modo a cortar a luz que vai para o sofá do escritório
4. trocar bomba de retorno

Diriam vocês que o aquário é novo... naaa o aquário está cá há 5 anos... :yb665:  mas só há pouco tempo é que alguém decidiu embirrar com ele... foi só desde que se comprou uma TV para o escritório... e se passou a estar mais tempo nessa divisão da casa...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Boa tarde 
> 
> 
> 
> Rui, tens pistas para esse post?...
> 
> Será algo assim?
> 
> 
> ...


Boas  :Olá: ,

Sim, é isso mesmo mas não te esqueças da tampa com regulação de saída de ar e da curva na parte de dentro, preferencialmente para baixo e não para cima.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> ...
> 
> já pensastes em meter isso só com uma ventoinha...
> um dissipador de baixo perfil colado com pasta térmica e deverias ganhar quer em arrefecimento que em longevidade nos leds...


Eu era o que fazia, colocava uma ventoinha de 120mm ou 140mm, com menos rotação (logo menos barulho) e mais CFM (pois tem uma área maior).
Podes também cortara chapa À medida da ventoinha pois, só ter buracos retira rendimento e faz barulho....

A ventoinha mete ou retira ar?Se não tens espaço podes colocar as ventoinhas no exterior da caixa.....porque se a cortares o rendiemto será o mesmo.....

Diesta parte tenho muita experiência do tempo em que fazia tunning no PC....e antes de meter um circuito de agua para arrecefer o mesmo, esburraquei pelo menos 2 caixas de PC!

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Uma vez mais, obrigado a todos!

Vocês já me deram trabalho... :Coradoeolhos: 
Bom, decidi fazer uma nova parte superior dos focos...

*Preciso da vossa ajuda sff. Se alguém me consegue arranjar um desenho (dxf,jpg...) com as dimensões, furrações, etc... de uma ventoinha de 140mm.*

1. Vou ao AKI ou Leroy verificar se têm ch. Inox 1mm.
2. Desenhar umas novas tampas que irei cortar a jacto de água
3. Terão que ser quinadas, mas isso também não será problema.
4. Aplicar as ventoinhas de 140mm nas novas tampas (1x ventoinha/foco)
5. Finalizar a instalação

Ao fazer as novas tampas, terei uma outra disposição interna pois apesar de as ventoinhas serem de 140mm, conseguirei mais espaço interno para arrumação dos transformadores.
Seguirei assim o vosso conselho para redução de ruído.

(...)

Entretanto já encomendei um Oxycirrhites typus

Comprei também um pequeno tronco (branch) para uma brincadeira com ricordeas a breve prazo. (ainda estamos na parte do orçamento...)
Neste momento está no autoclismo a ciclar.

Como às vezes digo, estamos sempre a arranjar lenha para nos queimar... :SbSourire2: 

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Como às vezes digo, estamos sempre a arranjar lenha para nos queimar...[/quuote]


és tu e eu...
 :Big Grin: 
sempre...é o que nos faz andar...(falo por mim)
aliás seem estas coisas era só casa trabalho...uma seca...

de 140 mm não conheço para pc, e portanto podem rodar mais e fazer mais ruido...Isto porque para outras aplicações o mais importante pode ser mesmo o CFM...

Se for a 220v, é complicado meter um potenciometro...

eu preferia usar uma de 12v, e se roda-se muito, reduzia a tensão, para 9v...etc...
até ter o ar que se justifique para o teu caso.
nnão iria usar potenciometro...mas podes sempre aplicar um..

----------


## António Vitor

afinal existem..
Best 140mm Case Fan? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

----------


## António Vitor

Yate Loon 140mm Low Speed Silent Case Fan - D14SM-12 - Sleeved Products Model: D14SL-12 [D14SL-12] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come

até see arranja com o DOBRO do CFM do que a de cima, e com 1/4 do ruido...
clarro 180mm...

SilverStone (SST-FN181) Silent 180mm Fan -100CFM at Only 18dBA - Black - Sleeved Products Model: SST-FN181 [SST-FN181] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come
devem existir em lojas para modding em portugal...

Esta ultima funciona de 7 volts até 12v, e podendo tu controlar a rotação de acordo com a tensão...
ou seja ainda podes reduzir mais o ruido...
aí com 9 volts tinhas ainda menos ruido..e ar q.b.
18 db, contra os 25 db da aoutra...(ambas com 12v)

são ambas silenciosas, mas 18 décibeis é 1/3 do ruido do que 25...isto é exponencial.

----------


## António Vitor

encontrei uma loja na alemanhã cá não achei nada...
Preise vergleichen für SilverStone SST-FN181,Erfahrungsberichte für SilverStone SST FN 181

assim pelo menos se realmente enviarem para portugal, não tens problemas em alfandegas.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Reparei num teu post antigo, que estavas para arranjar um blénio destes...

Red Spotted Blenny (Istiblennius chrysospilos)
Buy Red Spotted Blenny Online | Vivid Aquariums

Há tempos falou-se aqui no fórum deste vídeo...



(instantes: 00:37; 02:47; 03:55)... o comportamento do peixe é um espectáculo!  :Smile: 

Queria saber se sempre chegaste a arranjar e, se possível, onde. Entretanto fiz uma pesquisa e só encontrei numa lista duma loja de Lisboa. Provavelmente será difícil de arranjar...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Reparei num teu post antigo, que estavas para arranjar um blénio destes...
> 
> Red Spotted Blenny (Istiblennius chrysospilos)
> Buy Red Spotted Blenny Online | Vivid Aquariums
> 
> Há tempos falou-se aqui no fórum deste vídeo...
> 
> ...


Artur, na altura arranjei na ReefCenter, na pessoa do Gil Miguel. Era um peixe jovem... Já o vi em adulto e não gostei tanto... não me recordo porquê... mas fiquei com essa ideia.
Mas era espectacular!
Infelizmente, pouco tempo depois decidiu pôr termo à vida e saltou para o chão. Na altura fiquei com a ideia que ele e o Ecsenius Lineatus não se entendiam...

Quanto ao arranjar, eu gosto muito de encomendar... é o que aconselho que faças junto do teu fornecedor.

(...)

Obrigado António pelas tuas dicas, mas o que precisava mesmo era de um desenho com as cotas dos furos e a parte útil da ventoinha (normalmente, as chapas onde são aplicadas as ventoinhas não têm os cantos cortados), pois preciso de os representar para serem cortados no jacto de água.

Entretanto já comprei a chapa 500 x 500 em aço para as novas tampas... 12€

Obrigado & Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro pois só encomendando, e medir á mão....

não arranjo nenhum "schematics" da coisa....

existe à venda também no reino unido se preferires comprar desde lá...
a loja na alemanhã dá para mudar para inglês...
 :Big Grin: 
http://www.urano-shop.de/Pages/Produ...tCategoryID=AJ

Isso cortar com cnc é que é...
ainda fica melhor que o original!

depois talvez seja boa ideia usar umas anilhas de borracha para amortecer a vibração da ventoinha...
é uma ideia simples mas pode reduzir uns décibéis o som da coisa...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Já encomendei na AquaPC 2x ventoinhas 140x140mm. Tem excelentes reviews.

NOCTUA NF-P14 FLX 140MM

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Podias ter dito algo, tenho 3 aqui encostadas de 140mm...fazia-te um preço de amigo... :Icon Cry: !

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Podias ter dito algo, tenho 3 aqui encostadas de 140mm...fazia-te um preço de amigo...!
> 
> Cumps


Obrigado Pedro!
Mas estas são todas XPTO... se os focos continuarem a fazer barulho com isto... não sei...
Trazem uma vasta oferta para redução de ruído.

    * Ultra-Low-Noise Adaptor (U.L.N.A.)
    * Low-Noise Adaptor (L.N.A.)
    * Adaptors for 140mm mounting
    * 4 Vibration Compensators
    * 3:4-Pin Adaptor
    * 4 Fan Screws

Vamos falando.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

vou ser sincero, o ar em 95% das vezes é que faz barulho... por isso te digo se este atingir velocidades maiores faz barulho...

lógicamente sem sequer existir ventoinhas na atmosfera, o vento faz barulho.. 

como são de 14 cms e como sei que o ar atinge menos velocidade com ventoinhas maiores, vais ter certamente menos barulho...

os buracos que tiinhas estrangulam a passagem do ar...vais ter mais velocidade se estrangulares a saida ou a entrada...

como quando metemos o dedo, para atingirmos maior distância com as mangueiras...
isso acontece porque aumentamos a velocidade de saida da água...

queremos menos velocidade...menos ruido...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Não vais precisar de nada disso....como o António disse, basta abrires os buracos ao tamanho das ventoinhas....o ar faz algum barulho, mas o pior é mesmo o do motor das ventoinhas....

Eu no meu aqua vou colocar 3 de 220mm...

cumps

----------


## António Vitor

> Não vais precisar de nada disso....como o António disse, basta abrires os buracos ao tamanho das ventoinhas....o ar faz algum barulho, mas o pior é mesmo o do motor das ventoinhas....
> 
> Eu no meu aqua vou colocar 3 de 220mm...
> 
> cumps


220?
hehe
isso será certamente silencioso...

Pedro algumas ventoinhas mal construidas podem fazer barulho, por isso se tivermos menos rotação menor som...
e para o mesmo ar, uma de 220, basta rodar aí a um décimo das RPM de uma de 80 para termos o mesmo débito de ar....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

As ventoinhas para substituir as actuais dos focos de leds, já estão nos CTT... devo recebe-las esta semana e depois ainda terei um largo trabalho pela frente para adaptar aos focos... corte por Jacto de água, furação, quinagem e pintura... ufa!

(...)

Este fim-de-semana medi alguns parâmetros:
Ca - 410
Mg - 1400
Kh - 6/7
Densidade - 1.025

Agora uma questão...
O sal (Red Sea Coral Pro) tem 1320 ppm de Mg... com 10 pés de mangue... parece-me que os 1400 são falsos... uso o teste da Tropic Marin.

Os SPS continuam a crescer, nomeadamente as Montiporas, as Seriatopora Hystrix e a Calendrium, a Pocilophora bem como a Pavona Decussata.

Continuo a não usar kalk, reactor de cálcio, carvão, resinas anti-fosfatos, bio-pellets, ballings... apenas as TPA's diárias, a filtragem natural (mangues) e o Gamma NutraPlus vão mantendo os corais em ordem.

(...)

O ano passado quando comprei o refractómetro, calibrei-o com a água de osmose. (1.000)
Agora este fim-de-semana, quando medi a água de osmose, deu-me 1.002...E o aqua 1.025.
Decidi comprar água destilada e deu-me 1.000... portanto o refractómetro continua calibrado... os filtros da minha osmose é que precisam de reforma... é o que eu entendo destes valores...

(...)

Amanhã vai entrar um Oxycirrhites typus

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

As minhas 2 ventoinhas (140mm) para substituir as 5 (80mm) dos meus focos de leds (Aqua e mangues) já chegaram!
Talvez tenha exagerado na sua qualidade! hen hen... 'Na ouço nada! Nadica di nada'!

Ficam algumas reviews

Apresentação - Page 2

Noctua NF-P14 FLX | LILIREVIEWS.COM - A Melhor Invenção Desde a Invenção da Roda!

Agora só falta colocar mãos à obra...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Estes 5 e mais 1 Ocellaris e 1 Gobio palhaço (ainda não encontrei estes 2!) morreram todos!!!



E com 1x Oxycirrhites typus dentro do saco acabado de chegar da loja para entrar...

Os corais estão todos babados!!! Mirrados!!!

O escumador, não consigo pôr a trabalhar! baba-se todo!

Dezenas/centenas de pequenos ofiuros mortos, acumularam-se e parece cotão.

Strombus mortos. Vi um caranguejo de patas encarnadas a passear!

Comprei carvão da Red Sea e coloquei-o 2 sacos, em 2 quedas de água.

Densidade ok! Temperatura ok! 
Ontem foi dia de alimentar os corais pólipo a pólipo..
2ª feira matei aiptasias com X-Aiptasia..
Penso que 2ª ou 3ª feira dei Gamma NutraPlus que já passou ligeiramente do prazo recomendado...
Durante a semana, o aqua ganhou uma película gordurosa na superfície que ontem retirei com o auxílio de um copo.
Durante a semana, apercebi-me que o a escuma estava mais líquida...

Tou a fazer água. Recomendam-me a fazer 30L de cada vez, ou juntar 90L (por exemplo) e fazer a TPA de uma assentada!?

Completamente desgostoso e frustrado...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Eu mudaria essa água toda de uma assentada para alem de manter o carvão activado que ja la está.
Mede igualmente os No2, No3, PO4, NH4.

Isso parece quase que lixívia ou outro produto altamente tóxico entrou para dentro do aquário, ou então foi o degradar de algum parâmetro durante a semana ja que parece ter havido alterações que relatas.

Boa sorte.
Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Vasco.

Com uma mangueira de 6mm, aspirei o véu que cobria os LPS... Duncan, Acans, Ricordeas, Caulastreas, Blastomussas...

Estão a reagir de forma positiva à luz.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa noite
> 
> Obrigado Vasco.
> 
> Com uma mangueira de 6mm, aspirei o véu que cobria os LPS... Duncan, Acans, Ricordeas, Caulastreas, Blastomussas...
> 
> Estão a reagir de forma positiva à luz.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Viva Pedro,
e os SPS como é que estão?

Ver essas Acans nesse estado não deve ser coisa bonita  :EEK!: 
(sem contar com os peixes  :yb663: )

Cumprimentos

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Pedro,

Eu estou como o Vasco diz: algo entrou certamente no teu aquário para provocar uma morte tão brusca a tantos peixes e causar um desiquilibrio tão grande nos corais matando inclusivamente os invertebrados (não tens nenhum filhote mais pequenito que possa ter entornado algo para dentro da sump ?)

Eu focaria-me no PH, NO2, NH4 e Cu medindo-os urgentemente para tentares perceber qual foi o parâmetro quimico que se alterou.

Tiraria uma amostra de água e efectuaria TPAs diárias de 25% para restabelecer o equilibrio (eventualmente adicionaria algumas bactérias nitrificantes).

Tu tens alguma anémona ou peixe (estilo peixe vaca) que possa ter libertado toxinas ?

Se precisares de alguma ajuda "apita", ok ?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Gonçalo




> Viva Pedro,
> 
> Tu tens alguma anémona ou peixe (estilo peixe vaca) que possa ter libertado toxinas ?



As únicas anémonas que tinha eram as aiptásias que matei na 2ª feira.
Peixe-Vaca? quem são esses?

A película que aspirei dos LPS é uma reacção normal deles? ou foi algo que se alocou lá?

Estou a tentar ser metódico na recuperação.
Gastei cerca de 10L de água para aspirar a película. Repus de imediato esses 10L.

Entretanto aspirei 90L da sump. Era algo que estava +- planeado... Assim antecipei a data e aspirei toda a sump.
Retirei o skimmer e vou limpá-lo de alto a baixo, algo que ainda não tinha feito.

Que vou fazer agora?
Ainda só tenho 60L para repôr... 
Neste momento tenho o aqua isolado da sump. 
De modo que vou tirar agora 60L do aquário e transferir para a sump. 
Vou colocar 60L novos no aqua.
O carvão está neste momento no aqua.

Quanto tiver tudo em circuito fechado, vou fazer a aclimatização ao 
Oxycirrhites typus... que teve azar e ainda está no saco, pois veio hoje da loja...
Vou colocá-lo na gaiola, que vai ser hoje estreada.

Obrigado a todos
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boa noite Gonçalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As únicas anémonas que tinha eram as aiptásias que matei na 2ª feira.
> Peixe-Vaca? quem são esses?
> 
> A película que aspirei dos LPS é uma reacção normal deles? ou foi algo que se alocou lá?
> ...


Poderias ter uma Lactoria Cornutus que libertam toxinas quando morrem ou são ameaçadas (mas pelo que escreveste já deu para perceber que não).

Essa película que os teus LPS estão a emitir não é nada mais que uma reacção de defesa a algo de estranho na agua (que lembra-te que chegou ao ponto de matar invertebrados).

Eu diria que terias de ir fazendo TPAs regulares e com a maior rapidez possível, mas não deixaria de fazer os testes quimicos que referi (não existe nada pior que ficarmos sem saber a causa de um acontecimento desta natureza).

Abraço !

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pedro,

O X-Aiptasia e o Gamma NutraPlus estão dentro da validade?
Mesmo que a resposta seja sim, não poderão por acaso ter apanhado calor ou sol directo?
Ninguém (uma empregada doméstica por exemplo) terá limpo os vidros com "Ajax"? (Já tive um filme destes)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Bruno




> Pedro,
> 
> O X-Aiptasia e o Gamma NutraPlus estão dentro da validade?
> Mesmo que a resposta seja sim, não poderão por acaso ter apanhado calor ou sol directo?
> Ninguém (uma empregada doméstica por exemplo) terá limpo os vidros com "Ajax"? (Já tive um filme destes)


O X-Aiptasia não encontro a data de validade.
Quanto ao Gamma NutraPlus... já passou ligeiramente... mas foi administrado na 2ª feira/3ª feira...

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Após 60l de água nova no aqua (estou a fazer mais 30L para amanhã) e carvão activado... (não na sump), descobri que os Strombus (2, 1x Alatus e 1x Sp.) estão vivos!!!

As Acans, as Blasto e Lobophyllia sp 'Coloured' estão a inchar!!!
A Duncan e as Caulastrea de forma tímida...

Estou a limpar o escumador. Irei colocá-lo de seguida na sump e pô-lo a funcionar.
O aqua esta noite irá ficar isolado da sump.

O Oxycirrhites typus está a ser aclimatizado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Também há ofiuros vivos!!! Os maiorzitos.
E também asterinas!!!

O escumador começou logo a escumar... o nível da sump desceu ligeiramente, cerca de 1cm e vou deixar assim esta noite, caso contrário de certeza que vinha água e escuma por aí acima.

O Oxycirrhites typus que ainda está a ser aclimatizado, tá esperto.
Vamos ver... :yb663: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Fica-se sem palavras perante um quadro como esse.
Espero que consigas minimisar esse quadro...e mais importante...que consigas saber a origem.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boa noite Bruno
> 
> 
> 
> O X-Aiptasia não encontro a data de validade.
> Quanto ao Gamma NutraPlus... já passou ligeiramente... mas foi administrado na 2ª feira/3ª feira...
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro Ferrer


Tenho a certeza que esses produtos não podem ter sido a causa para uma morte tão súbita de todos os teus peixes e alguns invertebrados.

Só poderás tirar ilações depois de medires os parametros quimicos ( inclusivamente o O2 também).

Abraço e tudo a correr bem com uma boa e rápida recuperação deste "contratempo".

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem aclimatizei o Oxycirrhites typus, após ter percebido que existia progressos no estado dos corais.

Bastou colocar carvão activado, aspirar a película que envolvia os corais, que estes melhoraram.

Mais tarde coloquei 60L de água nova no aquário, mas por força da logística, fiz assim:
Tirava ~10L de água do aqua para a sump e colocava 10L de água nova no aquário, com as bombas ligadas.
Enquanto ia buscar mais 10L de água ao WC, a nova água era diluída no aquário.
Fiz assim 6x.

A água que foi para a sump, passou a noite a ser escumada, pois o aquário ficou isolado.
No aquário ficaram durante a noite, 2 sacos de carvão activado para tratar aquários coma mais do dobro da capacidade do meu.

O Oxycirrhites typus passou a noite no aquário dentro da gaiola.
*Tá vivo!*

Ainda lá se mantém por precaução.

Neste momento o carvão está na sump.

O escumador está menos maluco, mas como levou uma limpeza de alto a baixo, agora precisa de nova regulação.

Estou a fazer mais 30L de água para nova TPA.
Irei aproveitar e aspirar mais um pouco os corais.

Estou convencido que os corais irão recuperar.

As acans estão inchadas, a Lobophyllia, a Cynarina também!
As Caulastrea estão mirradas mas com os pólipos estendidos!

O SPS mais mirrado é a Pocilophora encarnada.
Curiosamente, o Sarco parece-me o pior de todos!

Algo se passou e não sei o quê...

Na véspera tinha dado comida aos LPS, pólipo a pólipo. *Uma boa dose, diga-se de passagem.*
Bombas desligadas 30 min.
Quando me deitei ainda LSP inchados de fartura.
No dia seguinte (ontem) de manhã, olhei para o aqua, mas não procurei qualquer peixe... normalmente os palhaços  eram a minha bitola, pois estavam sempre no canto superior esquerdo do aqua.
Mas como ontem andei a projectar as novas tampas para os focos de leds, de modo a colocar as novas ventoinhas, nem olhei para aqua de forma devida, *excepto que o vidro frontal, apresentava um número exagerado de pequenas lapinhas*

Fui à loja comprar o peixe... quando cheguei a casa (~18h) já as luzes estavam acesas e qual a minha surpresa que não vi qualquer peixe...
Espreitei melhor e lá estavam deitados na areia.

Estavam todos ainda com óptimas cores! e bom estado de conservação, o que me dá a entender que o que aconteceu teria sido bem recente.

Mais uma dica. Quando faço esta mistura de 5 rações congeladas, mistura numa chávena de café. Normalmente 'aspiro-a' com uma seringa e o restante, coloco a chávena no aqua para 'limpar' a chávena.
Recordo-me que não a passei por água antes fazer a mistura da comida, mas penso que não será por aí.

Nesse dia, também lavei à mão um restinho de loiça (não cabia na máquina), mas passo sempre as mãos por água antes de as introduzir no aqua.

Já alguns dias que de forma inexplicável, que o aqua apresentava uma película gordurosa à superfície, gordura esta que o escumador nunca a retirou. Fui eu a retira-la com o auxílio de um copo de plástico. No dia a seguir, peixes mortos...

Por experiência própria (bateu sempre certo), quando em alguns pontos da superfície da água, em contacto com o vidro, se formam pequenas bolhas de ar... tive sempre mortes de peixes. Foi assim na 1ª vida do aquário, foi agora na sua 2ª vida...

É frustrante.
Abdiquei de kalk e qualquer outro químico para evitar acidentes...

Algo se passou... e há 2 meses que não fazia TPA's manuais.
Se tivesse feito 1 durante esta semana, talvez não tivesse acontecido este acidente.

Mesmo com esta TPA´s de urgência, a densidade manteve-se 1.025 e a temperatura a 25º. Se fosse no Inverno, de certeza que as consequências seriam maiores.

Durante a noite não faltou luz, portanto não houve quebra nos factores de oxigenação, pelo menos de forma aparente.

Parece-me que tive alguma sorte.
Ia-me dando um ataque cardíaco, tal é o amor que sinto pelo meu aquário.
Felizmente não entrei em pânico.
Pedi um conselho, e raciocinei.

Fui de imediato comprar carvão activado e só depois é que retirei os peixes.
Não havia tempo a perder e havia que combater química com química.
Só depois de colocar o carvão activo (passei este por água de osmose) é que retirei os 5 peixes. 2 continuam desaparecidos. Não quis mexer no aquário, pois ainda poderia piorar as coisas.

Ontem antes ir para a cama (3h da manhã) havia uma ou outra pele de Ocellaris a circular pelo aqua...

Foram 9h de árduo trabalho, mal parei para jantar.
Limpar as sumps de alto a baixo (como há algum tempo não fazia), limpar o skimmer DIY de alto a baixo (como nunca o tinha feito), arranjar recipientes (aqua de 30L e um bidon) que estavam na arrecadação, arranjar bombas suficientes de circulação para dissolver o sal em 2 recipientes quase que em simultâneo...

Não sei porque não faz parte das listagens de urgências, uma embalagem de carvão activado!!
Se eu me tivesse apercebido do acidente mais tarde, não teria carvão activado disponível... bom, talvez numa loja de C.C houvesse alguma embalagem de carvão...

Estou todo dorido... dos nervos, das más posições...

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:

Aproveitei e inaugurei a gaiola... não nos moldes para os quais ela estava prevista...

*Carvão activado*




*Oxycirrhites typus na gaiola*





Este carvão activado, não sei se já está lotado ou não... mas eventualmente deveria tirá-lo e colocar outro... ou este aguenta mais uns tempos?

Espero ter oportunidade de reformular a minha listagem de peixes... quando pensei que os corais iam desta para melhor... pensei logo em colocar um "THE END' neste tópico.

*Nota:*

Eu defino desde há algum tempo, que um hobby é como um balão.
Eu digo ao meu filho que os balões foram feitos para arrebentar, mostrando-lhe que todos os seus balões arrebentam, e ele continua sempre aborrecido quando isso acontece, e eu continuo a explicar-lhe que os balões foram feitos para arrebentar...

Um hobby, volto a dizer é como um balão...
Investimos num hobby da mesma forma que começamos por encher um balão. De forma sôfrega.
Depois vamos abrandando o ritmo, pois já se vê o balão.
Uma vez ou outra, lá nos distraímos e temos que encher mais um bocadinho um balão.
Um dia por infortúnio (saúde, emprego, descuido...) ou porque já estamos cansados do mesmo tipo de balão, o balão arrebenta ou rebentamo-lo nós.

*Conclusão:*
Um dia qualquer (o meu Pai também teve que o fazer quando o meu irmão nasceu) o meu aquário vai desaparecer. 
Resta-me fazer com que isso seja o mais tarde possível, e nessa altura, sair a bem do hobby.



Obrigado por tudo
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Espero que já estejas mais calmo!E que consigas entender o que se passou...é como te tenho dito muitas vezes, há sempre qq coisa que nos atormenta ou n está certa no nosso aquario, nunca paramos ou estamos descansados...por um lado é bom porque não se torna monotono, mas por outro as vezes dá vontade de mandar tudo ao ar....e ir pro café como faz muita gente....

Para o teu aqua que renasceu das cinzas, tal fenix, é apenas um contratempo!

Se precisares de ajuda é dizeres e não vale a pena atormentars-te com o que passou, ou com o que não fizeste ou fizeste de maneira errada....aconteceu...e como muitas coisas que acontecem no aquario n sabemos porque!!!

Força nisso, se precisares de algo diz...

Grande Abraço!

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro
Obrigado pelo apoio e pelas respostas à sms.

Não se pode estar bem... é uma máxima!

O que é estranho, é que bastaram 60L de água nova e carvão activado (no total de hoje 90-100L) para os corais melhorarem e o novo peixe não morrer...

Mas para além da morte dos peixes, já há uns tempos morreram-me os camarões (lembram-se?) e nunca percebi o porquê...

Os testes que o Gonçalo referiu, custam uma pipa de massa e não os vou comprar. Quando foram os camarões, comprei o teste de nitrato e deu zero.

Uma coisa que me deixou bastante agastado para além da morte dos peixes, foi a falta de uma 3ª mão familiar... é triste perceber nestas circunstâncias, que as pessoas afinal não rumam para o mesmo lado...
Eu a tirar peixes mortos do aquário e a minha esposa preocupada em saber quantos euros estavam ali... incrível a percepção do que é um hobby...
Fiz tudo sozinho... e a grande preocupação é que as luzes (estamos a falar de uma fresta de luz!) não a deixavam dormir... e eu baldes para cá, baldes para lá...
Lamentável. Algo que me vai obrigar a reflectir sobre o meu futuro.

Acho que é grave, passar-me pela cabeça que o aquário possa ter sido sabotado...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Este carvão activado, não sei se já está lotado ou não... mas eventualmente deveria tirá-lo e colocar outro... ou este aguenta mais uns tempos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado por tudo
> ...



Amigo Ferrer

Na minha intervenção anterior,deixei por dizer que não deve ter tabus quanto ao uso em permanência de carvão activo no seu sistema...esta è apenas a opinião de um parvo que está nos salgados há já três décadas e sempre dele fez uso e que tirando um ou outro episódio,como o documentado ontem em "ÀquaNeves",tem conseguido manter por muitos anos o sistema estável.
O carvão que está a utilizar,se fôr correspondente ao volume do àqua,dá-lhe à farta para no mínimo 15 dias,independente do contaminante.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia Pedro
> Obrigado pelo apoio e pelas respostas à sms.
> 
> Não se pode estar bem... é uma máxima!
> 
> O que é estranho, é que bastaram 60L de água nova e carvão activado (no total de hoje 90-100L) para os corais melhorarem e o novo peixe não morrer...
> 
> Mas para além da morte dos peixes, já há uns tempos morreram-me os camarões (lembram-se?) e nunca percebi o porquê...
> 
> ...


Pedro,

Obviamente que te empresto os meus testes de bom agrado para que possas testar a tua água.  É só dizeres e combinamos.

Estou de acordo com o Pedro em não te deixares ires abaixo. São contratempos que todos temos (eu também tive e perdi quase todos os meus peixes e não conheço nenhum aquariofilista que não tenha passado pelo mesmo).

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas palavras de apoio e incentivo.
Jorge, parece que vou ter que levar o seu conselho em linha de conta e assumir carvão activado 24/7 para as próximas décadas... :SbSourire2: 
É que já se gasta tanto dinheiro num aquário, que assumir mais esse custo de carvão activado... lá vai ter que ser.

Gonçalo, envia-me então sff o teu telefone ou outro contacto por MP.
Muito obrigado.

Hoje às 18h tenho assumido que vamos ao cinema com o pequenito (ver a Nanny McPhee), de modo que só amanhã terei condições para me deslocar junto de ti.

Tenho o escumador, com pouca água, mas muita bola de sabão.

Uma vez mais, obrigado a todos.
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

Pedro,

Lamento o sucedido e como eu te entendo :yb665: . Como relato noutro tópico, também eu tive recentemente um problema que, felizmente, "só " me levou uns corais. No meu caso soube quais foram as causas.
Entendo-te quando dizes que é frustante. Foi também assim que me senti, e a minha vontade foi acabar logo com tudo. Felizmente tive o apoio da esposa que me ajudou bastante.
Como dizes, e bem, os balões são para rebentar mas pelo que tenho lido neste tópico, não vai ser desta que o teu "balão" vai rebentar. Coragem e força nisso. Gostaria de oferecer-te a minha ajuda mas devido à distancia não seria realista :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado M. Faria.

Mais uma ronda pelo aquário... e vejo minhocas vivas!!!
Alguma da biota (micro-fauna e fauna) aguentou-se à bronca!!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já dei Artémia ao Oxycirrhites typus e está a comer.
Ainda o tenho na gaiola... tenho medo...

As acans (7) estão todas inchadas e com pólipos estendidos, e 2 ou 3 como já não as via há algum tempo.
A sump estava mesmo a precisar de ser aspirada... e o escumador na sua totalidade também (exceptuando o copo) mas daí a ter perdido os peixes todos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Os testes que o Gonçalo referiu, custam uma pipa de massa e não os vou comprar. Quando foram os camarões, comprei o teste de nitrato e deu zero.


Viva Pedro,
acho um erro não teres um conjunto de testes "básicos". Eles não custam uma pipa de massa (os corais e os peixes é que custam uma pipa de massa  :Wink: ), alias com o dinheiro desse ultimo peixe compravas todos os testes. Seria interessante teres feito todas essas medições antes de fazeres todas as TPA's e carvão. Agora já dificilmente se conseguirás tirar grandes conclusões. 

Eu actualmente tenho medidores de: Ph, Kh, Ca+Mg, No2, No3, Po4, NH4, O2.
São todos da JBL excepto o No2 (Sera), Po4 e PH (salifert).
Por exemplo o teste de No2 e PH não custam mais de 3-5€ cada. Os testes da JBL têm versões refillable que custam 50% menos que o preço normal ficando a 3€, 5€, 6€, 7€ dependendo do tipo de teste.
Fica a ideia.

O carvão activado acho bem deixares ficar. Eu tenho no meu desde sempre. Ponho só uma quantidade muito pequena, mas tenho sempre. No meu aquário tb para alem dos mangues tenho Chaetomorpha e mesmo assim tenho o carvão. Tb não tenho mais nada excepto o Balling Light, no entanto faço TPA's mais pequenas só de 7%.

Outra coisa que reparei nas fotos é esse refrigerador enorme que tens apontado para a água, que parece que a qualquer instante pode mergulhar na água. Podes facilmente fazer uma calha de ventoinhas de PC que fica mais segura e praticamente nem se vê.

Btw, uma coisa que eu ja reparei é que as papas que normalmente se fazem para alimentar os LPS são bombas autenticas de matéria orgânica que mais tarde se vai transformar em no2, no3, po4, nh4. Portanto é preciso ter cuidado com a alimentação excessiva e á mínima situação anormal realizar testes à agua.

No entanto so vejo duas opções para este caso. Ou uma intoxicação com algum produto químico ou degradação rápida de algum parâmetro. (verificar também se não há nenhum curto circuito ou coisa do género com algum equipamento)
E claro acho que é essencial durante os próximo mês ou dois realizar os testes químicos à agua de forma regular.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Boa sorte na recuperação do aquário. O que tens dentro dessas paredes de vidro é um ecossistema vivo e com toda a tua ajuda vai recuperar rápido. Perdeste algum coral?

O meu conselho vai no sentido de continuares com as trocas de água, carvão activado até estar tudo normalizado e atenção com a alimentação para não sobrecarregares o filtro biológico.

Quanto aos testes químicos e monitorização da qualidade da água sem dúvida que ajudam a precaver estas situações. Pessoalmente gosto de monitorizar continuamente pH, Temp. e Redox - o Potencial Redox varia drasticamente quando por exemplo um peixe morre ou um coral adoece de forma a afectar a qualidade da água.

Boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Os LPS apresentam-se em bom estado, bem melhor que os 2 moles que tenho que ainda estão carecas.
Quanto aos SPS, as 3 Seriatopora - Hystrix e Calendrium têm bom aspecto. A acropora verde e as 2 montiporas verde, deixaram de ter um verde claro bonito e passaram a ter um verde escuro, um verde triste... Esta alteração de cor pode indiciar algo ou é mesmo reacção ao que sucedeu?
Ainda não perdi qualquer coral! Dos LSP, a 3 Caulastrea são as que se apresentam pior, apesar de estarem mirradas tinham os pólipos estendidos.

O caranguejo simbiótico da acropora morreu.


Ontem consegui recolher o Ocellaris em falta... o corpo ficou entretanto preso na protecção da bomba de retorno.

Durante a semana passada, o escumador tirou mais água do que o habitual.
No dia anterior ao sucedido, limpei-o.
No dia do sucedido, de manhã ele já tinha alguma água... é possível que o copo tenha transbordado de forma repentina e tudo o que ele então tinha recolhido, possa ter voltado ao aqua de forma repentina, provocando assim o desastre.
Não sei se foi isso se não... 

Quantos aos testes... tenho o Ca, Mg e Kh... os mais problemáticos não os tenho... a validade passa a correr para o uso que lhes dou.
Recentemente comprei o de Nitratos e deu-me 0.
A caneta do Ph foi-se e até à data não comprei alternativa.

Quanto às sondas de Ph e Redox, estou à espera de oportunidade para comprar o profilux.


Agora... eu não percebo nada disto...
Supondo que eu tenha exegarado na dose (que fiz) fornecida pólipo a pólipo aos LPS, as sobras foram para os peixes, pois neste dia não alimento os alimento.
Supondo que eu tenha exegarado na dose, existe a possibilidade de a colónia bactérias ter aumentado em demasia e ter provocado sei lá o quê?
O escumador estava completamente maluco... na quebra de O2, o seu comportamento não seria bem mais brando, com mais dificuldade em trabalhar, fazendo menos escuma?

Quando coloquei o carvão activado, a melhoria dos corais foi quase que de imediata (30 min - 1h, não sei), a morte dos peixes não teria de imediato esta reaccção química, ou teria?

O COADAS vai entrar agora na sua fase normal, troca de água 4l/dia.
Em princípio (vamos ver...)  não colocarei peixes antes de Setembro o que me traz um problema... a alimentação dos corais... que procedimentos deverei fazer para lhes continuar a proporcionar uma alimentação adequada.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Ainda bem que as coisas estão a normalizar...

Para alimentar os SPS, podes reduzir as doses e a frequência da alimentação!

15 em 15 dias pouca comida, talvez fosse o melhor!

Cumps e força com isso!

PS-O que acho estranho foi ter acontecido tão depressa e sem teres notado nada de anormal!

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Os LPS apresentam-se em bom estado, bem melhor que os 2 moles que tenho que ainda estão carecas.
> Quanto aos SPS, as 3 Seriatopora - Hystrix e Calendrium têm bom aspecto. A acropora verde e as 2 montiporas verde, deixaram de ter um verde claro bonito e passaram a ter um verde escuro, um verde triste... Esta alteração de cor pode indiciar algo ou é mesmo reacção ao que sucedeu?
> Ainda não perdi qualquer coral! Dos LSP, a 3 Caulastrea são as que se apresentam pior, apesar de estarem mirradas tinham os pólipos estendidos.
> 
> O caranguejo simbiótico da acropora morreu.
> 
> 
> ...


vamos ver então hipóteses, não tenho certezas, mas posso dar hipóteses....

hipótese nº1 (com alguma percentagem de se revelar correcta, sem meios de a testar):
sei que usavas um matador de aiptasias quimico, o efeito acumulado, pode não se fazeer logo...mesmo com bastante mudas, os nives podem continuar a aumentr até chegar a um equilibrio, mas esse equilibrio pode ser depois do nivel de tolerancia de algum estirpe de bacterias, par chegar a esse niel pode demorar semanas ou meses, depende da quantidade, volume e das tais tpas.

2º hipótese crash quimico :
Esta pode ser provocado por um lote de sal novo ( ou mesmo pelo tempo, descida de carbonatos por exemplo, com descida no p)H... agora tu fazias TPA's religiosas....
não creio.

Agoraa não me lembro mais de nenhuma hipótese, mas devem existr...!

A gordura á superficie pode ser apeas restos de alguma estirpe de bacterias...

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro,

É com muita pena que vemos este desastre acontecer ao teu aqua que estava a evoluir mt bem...
Espero que as forças nao te faltem para voltar a vencer este desafio que é este hobby :SbOk: 
Força nisso Pedro vais da a volta por cima desejo-te tudo de bom nesta nova fase de recuperaçao...

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Pedro,

Que tragédia... :EEK!: ...mas pensa positivo, podia ter sido pior!
Conseguiste ao menos limitar as perdar e recuperar os corais!!!  :SbOk3: 

O que se passou? 
É dificil de saber...mas ja foram dadas varias pistas com as quais concordo:
- algum produto toxico que terá entrado no aquario,
- sobre-alimentação com pico de amonia/nitritos?...
- ...

Agora é hora de insistir nas TPA's, carvão e medição de valores...

Ab
Joao Gomes

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos. 
Eu considero que o aquariofilista tem muitas vezes ele próprio a resposta aos acidentes.
É isso que ainda procuro, a resposta...

No caso de excesso de amónia, na eventualidade de excessivas aiptásias terem sido aniquiladas, que morre primeiro?
As bactérias?

*Um erro também não ocorre de forma isolada...*
Se na eventualidade de ter morto excessivas aiptásias na 2ª feira, os níveis de amónia terem aumentado, na 6ª feira à noite com uma dose jeitosa de comida, sem bactérias para desnitrificar... pode ter sido essa a razão e eventualmente o aumento de nitritos fez o resto...
Não sei...

*Se eu tivesse colocado carvão durante a semana, teria evitado o desastre?*

No dia do desastre, comecei a ficar bem mais tranquilo, quando após aspirar o véu que cobria os corais e a colocação de carvão, constatei evolução nos corais.
Caso contrário, não sei...

Também tenho consciência que a automação não substitui o olhar clínico, que notoriamente ainda não tenho.
De certeza que se tivesse mantido as 2 TPA's manuais/mês de 30L/cada, este acidente não teria acontecido...
Mais uma vez as TPA's... foi nessa óptica que projectei o COADAS... mas não se pode facilitar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Claro que tens olho clínico ... só ainda não sabes ou não foi preciso dares por ele.  :Whistle: 

Eu já tive alguns aquários e já tives algumas perdas e pela minha experîência uma morte com essa violência só pode ter sido causada por fora.

O que é que eu quero dizer com isto? 

1º se fosse a degradação de algum parâmetro, o teu olho clínico dava por ela pois os vivos começam a ressentir-se, as algas a aparecer, etc ...
2º não me parece que o excesso de mortes de aiptaisa tenham esse efeito. Certo que poderão provocar um pico de amónia mas um sistema estável como o teu tem certamente algum poder de encaixe. Além disso tinhas peixes que eu também tive em tempos e aguentaram-se perfeitamente aos picos de amónia próprios de um iniciante em aquariofilia marinha.
3º Se dizes que realmente os corais começaram a reagir cerca de 30 a 60m após a introdução de carvão então na minha opinião esse abate é resultante de um contaminante químico externo. De onde vem??? não sei e sinceramente com base em posts teus algo antigos acho que nem tu vais querer saber.

Pensa assim. Há males que vem por bem ...

Uma hipótese que deverias considerar é a seguinte:

Será que usaste desentupidor de canos para desentupir o lava mãos? terá algum do líquido desuntupidor passado de volta para o sistema já que tens o esgoto do aquário ligado directamente ao esgoto do lava mãos?
Mesmo que não tenhas usado desentupidor, será que não terás o esgoto ligeiramente entupido que faça subir o nível de água dentro do tubo de esgoto do lava mãos e consequentemente sabões e coisas do género tenham voltado para o aquário?

Agora que escrevi isto e penso melhor no assunto, acho que esta é a resposta à tua questão. Eu avaliava melhor a história do esgoto.

Grande abraço e força nisso.
Se precisares de alguma coisa é só dizer.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Eu quando perco um peixe ou camarão fico logo um pouco em baixo... então perder todos os vivos de um momento para o outro deve ser horrível...  :Icon Cry:  Espero que recuperes rapidamente desse duro golpe e retomes o ânimo para o hobby...  :SbOk: 

Sobre a causa da morte repentina dos vivos é difícil adivinhar, mas para uma tragédia destas deve ter sido mesmo algum ataque bacteriológico ou entrada de elementos tóxicos no aqua... Sobre a hipótese de sabotagem, não queria ser indelicado, mas recordo-me de há algum tempo (não tenho a certeza de ter sido no teu sistema), um colega do fórum ter perdido uns vivos por a esposa ter deitado uma colher de sal de cozinha no aquário... o que é terrível por ser mais de um problema...  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

Realmente parece mesmo intoxicação quimica que outra coisa...

E o que é estranho é os corais, que são mais sensiveis estarem bem, pelo menos acho mesmo muito estranho...o que pode até ser biológica...

Alguma coisa morreu com as aiptásias, e se realmente for verdade da possiblidade de crash de aquários com a morte de anemonas, pode estar aqui a causa...
as aiptasias são anemonas...morrem libertam toxinas...

pode ser um ataque quimico biológico, sinceramente não sei...

Espero que continues no hobby, até porque tu és uma MAIs valia para a comunidade, e a comunidade aprendeu muito contigo!

sinceramente diz à tua mulher que quanto mais dificil mais queres o hobby, eu sou assiim, se aparecem dificuldades menos hipoteses tenho de o deixar, diz isso a ela...
 :Big Grin: 
aconteceram-me contrariedades, que tie claro, como por exemplo o episódio dee algas que durou mais de um ano...
desistir nunca...

Agora sem aiptásias isso é mais fácil..
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos




> Será que usaste desentupidor de canos para desentupir o lava mãos? terá algum do líquido desuntupidor passado de volta para o sistema já que tens o esgoto do aquário ligado directamente ao esgoto do lava mãos?
> Mesmo que não tenhas usado desentupidor, será que não terás o esgoto ligeiramente entupido que faça subir o nível de água dentro do tubo de esgoto do lava mãos e consequentemente sabões e coisas do género tenham voltado para o aquário?
> 
> Agora que escrevi isto e penso melhor no assunto, acho que esta é a resposta à tua questão. Eu avaliava melhor a história do esgoto.


Rui, da forma como estão os tubos, não me parece que seja possível retorno.
Não usei qualquer desentupidor no lavatório, nem nesse dia foi usado qualquer produto para lavar o mesmo.





> Sobre a causa da morte repentina dos vivos é difícil adivinhar, mas para uma tragédia destas deve ter sido mesmo algum ataque bacteriológico ou entrada de elementos tóxicos no aqua... Sobre a hipótese de sabotagem, não queria ser indelicado, mas recordo-me de há algum tempo (não tenho a certeza de ter sido no teu sistema), um colega do fórum ter perdido uns vivos por a esposa ter deitado uma colher de sal de cozinha no aquário... o que é terrível por ser mais de um problema...


Fui eu mesmo... e esse episódio já foi há muito tempo... nem sei se foi uma colher... até é possível que tenha sido uma mão cheia de sal... :SbSourire2: 





> Alguma coisa morreu com as aiptásias, e se realmente for verdade da possiblidade de crash de aquários com a morte de anemonas, pode estar aqui a causa...
> as aiptasias são anemonas...morrem libertam toxinas...
> 
> pode ser um ataque quimico biológico, sinceramente não sei...


Os corais estão bem.
A Tubastrea Aurea (1x) hoje de manhã tinha os pólipos estendidos, as Acans (7x) inchadas, melhores do que antes do acidente, as Blastomussas (3x) também inchadas, as Caulastrea (3x) são as piores dos LPS mas estão a recuperar. As ricordeas (3) e a Duncan (1x) também estão bem. A Lobophyllia (1x) está inchada.
Os SPS melhoraram e muito a sua cor comparativamente à véspera.
Curiosamente os corais piores são o Sarco, que continua careca e Green Star Polips que durante as TPA's ficou breves segundos fora de água.

Como vêm não perdi qualquer coral!
Foi um esforço tremendo despendido ao longo de 9h!

O Oxycirrhites typus está a comer bem!  :Palmas:  Já lhe dei Mysis e Artémia. Logo vou experimentar dar-lhe Krill e amanhã Mexilhão (Mussel). Estou-lhe a dar comida congelada 2x ao dia. Já lhe dei um bocado de flocos, mas não lhe ligou nenhuma...

Antes de prosseguir, obrigado a todos pelas vossas simpáticas palavras.
Apesar de este mundo onde escrevemos ser virtual, já vou conhecendo algumas caras e outras espero conhecer no futuro.

Um agradecimento público e sentido ao 'Gonçalo Rio' pela sua disponibilidade para me emprestar uma bateria de testes (7x).
Ontem apenas fiz 3 testes por escassez de tempo, mas hoje espero prosseguir.

A água foi retirada do escumador, pois, claro está que na ânsia de resolver o problema, nunca me lembrei de retirar uma amostra de água e a que restou foi esta, mas como ele estava maluco, esta água de certeza que também serve para análise.
O resultado dos testes à água 'contaminada' não me ajudou em nada...

Aqui ficam:
Amónia (Salifert) < 0.25
Nitritos (Salifert) 0
PH (JBL) 8

Logo eventualmente irei comprar o teste de Cu, mas vai dar zero...
A água do meu aquário estava quase que divinal até há bem pouco tempo, translúcida, tudo o que entrava, 'floria'... não sei...
Neste momento está lá um peixe, com os corais a recuperarem em força...

A minha esposa quer-me oferecer 2 Ocellaris ou um Flavescens...

Vou agora aproveitar e reflectir sobre alguns peixes que não voltarei a colocar.
1x Flavescens e 1x Strigosus (vai fazer a vez do Ecsenius Lineatus) em simultâneo, parece-me a hipótese mais forte para já.

A minha osmose poderá estar a precisar de reforma, apesar de apresentar TDS 0ppm, mas os filtros devem estar mais que saturados...

Um obrigado e abraço a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Pedro,

Desculpa insistir, mas o tubo do esgoto no lava mãos está acima do nível da água que tens no aquário. certo?

Com a bomba que tens dentro de água podes, e concerteza vais ter, retorno de água do esgoto para o aquário caso o nível dentro do tubo de esgoto suba.

Não quer dizer que tenha sido desentope canos, mas basta um pouco de sabão das mãos para o desastre acontecer.




> não me parece que seja possível retorno


não quer dizer que não aconteça a não ser que tenhas uma válvula anti-retorno e mesmo essa pode rebentar.

Volto a dizer, para mim esta é a única explicação lógica e deveria ser reavaliada.

Eu estou em processo (lentíssimo) de montagem do meu e o esgoto será num tubo de esgoto de uma máquina de lavar. Aberto que é para não acontecerem dessas.

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> *Tubos de esgoto - osmose, furo ladrão 'Tanque B', TPA suja vinda do aquário*


 
Segundo esta imagem e mesmo tendo tu colocado o tubo que vem do aquário por cima, não te esqueças que quando a bomba pára, existe uma massa de água que tem que voltar para trás. e isso pode puxar algum contaminante que esteja no tubo de esgoto.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Obrigado pela tua participação.
Continuo a não considerar que tenha sido isso...

A disposição do tubo é esta:

|-\_____|-|

Explicando rapidamente:
O tubo está +- na vertical, de forma a descarregar para o tubo de esgoto.
Passa pela parede... junto ao nível do solo.
Vai vai vai sempre ao nível do solo, sobe para a sump e desce para a bomba.
Claro que o sentido da água é no sentido inverso desta descrição...

Serão cerca de 6m de tubo... onde muita água fica dentro do tubo, fazendo de tampão a cheiros, retorno, etc...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Ainda continuo achar estranho perderes só peixes...
camarões tudo ok?
se sim, pode ser uma intoxicação por monoxido de carbono, esquentador estanque?

basta um exaustor a trabalhar com o esquentador ligado para elevar os niveis de co a niveis perigosos, fiz aqui a experiencia.

ganhas uma pressão positiva dentro da chaminé, e o CO em vez de ir pela chaminé vai para a casa, quando vieram aqui a casa ver a instalação do gás aconteceu isso...e tive mesmo de tirar o exaustor.
ou comprar um esquentador com ventilação...
também pode resultar....

não sei se te morreram todos os peixes, mas os que morreram foram os maiores?
Se sim mais um indicio disso...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António




> Ainda continuo achar estranho perderes só peixes...
> camarões tudo ok?


Já não havia camarões... outro episódio, mas mais antigo... Nessa altura morreram-me 2 camarões separados por 5 dias (penso)





> se sim, pode ser uma intoxicação por monóxido de carbono, esquentador estanque?
> 
> basta um exaustor a trabalhar com o esquentador ligado para elevar os níveis de co a níveis perigosos, fiz aqui a experiência.


Nesta altura do ano, não faltam janelas abertas lá em casa...





> não sei se te morreram todos os peixes, mas os que morreram foram os maiores?
> Se sim mais um indicio disso...


Morreram todos os peixes, alguns ofiuros (os mais pequenos), o caranguejo simbiótico da acropora...

Já vi minhocas, asterinas, stomatellas (XL), ofiuros, strombus, eremitas vivos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Fiz mais uns testes à água contaminada... comprei um teste de Cu e Kh, ambos da Salifert

Cu - 0
Kh - 7.7
No3 (Salifert)- entre 50 e os 100 ppm (a cor está nos 50 fortes...)

Fiz de imediato o teste de No3 à água do aquário e está entre os 25 e os 50 ppm (a cor está nos 50 fracos...)

Fiz teste de Nitritos (No2) à água do aqua e à semelhança da água contaminada deu 0.
Já anteriormente, o Ph tinha dado 8 (JBL) e amónia 0-<0.25 (Salifert) na água contaminada.

Amanhã farei mais testes... Po4 e Si...


*Os nitratos estão muito altos não estão!?...*


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

De facto esses valores de nitratos estão elevadíssimos... o recomendado é nunca ultrapassarem os 20ppm para peixes e invertebrados... agora qual terá sido a causa desse aumento repentino dos valores? poderia mesmo ser o copo do escumador ter entornado para o aquário... ou então um crash...   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> *Os nitratos estão muito altos não estão!?...*


Sim, estão mesmo muito altos.
Tens várias formas de acabar com os nitratos. Melhor escumador, macro-alga de rápido crescimento a juntar aos mangues, filtro de nitratos.

O excesso de comida e a alimentação para os LPS (por exemplo o NutraPlus e qualquer outra comida) são bombas no aquário.

Depois é o ciclo do Azoto:



> Todo o processo se inicia com a conversão dos detritos e excrementos dos peixes em amônia. As bactérias nitrificantes transformam compostos tóxicos potenciais do nitrogênio (amônia) em nitrito e, logo após, em nitrato, através da oxidação bioquímica. Estas bactérias têm seu pH ótimo entre 6.0 e 8.7 . Elas necessitam de oxigênio para sobreviver, por isso são chamadas aeróbias.
> O nitrato é o produto final da oxidação bioquímica


Tb podes ter tido morte das bactérias que completavam este ciclo, dai a camada de gordura no topo do aquário dias antes.

Múltiplas hipóteses, mas de qualquer das formas esse valor é muito alto.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

mas os nitratos altos podem ter tido origem depois do crash e não antes! certo

podem derivar das mortes consequentes.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite
> 
> Fiz de imediato o teste de No3 à água do aquário e está entre os 25 e os 50 ppm (a cor está nos 50 fracos...)
> 
> 
> *Os nitratos estão muito altos não estão!?...*
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Tenho os meus nitratos,práticamente por sistema a oscilar entre os 30 e os 50ppm e nunca aconteceu o que aconteceu no teu àqua.
Dúvidas...è só confirmar as datas das ùltimas fotos que coloquei no meu post.
Assim posso afirmar sem receios,que terá sido por tudo menos por excesso de nitratos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

Os nitratos são piores para os invertebrados, os peixes aguentam melhor, agora com esse dado, podemos verificar que o filtro biológico funcionou beem, converteu tudo em nitatos...

Tivestes concerteza um pico de amónia seguido de nitritsos, mas o "filtro" froi rápido a "agir"...já nem nitritos tens.
Aumentando a capacidade para converter amónia e nitritos.

como os peixes aguentam bem nitratos (até certo ponto), não acredito que tenha sido o acumular dos nitratos, até porque penso que o coadas faz boas mudas...

Algo te morreu aí, aiptasias?
alguma estirpe de bacterias, que essas costumam ser as que têm mais massa mesmo nos aquário...

o que poderá ter provocado as mortes, amónia ou nitritos...
possivelmente, estavam ofegantes á superfice?
essa é a indicação habitual dos nitritos...

Tenho o meu com nitratos a 5, e curiosamente só quando nos nitratos subiram consegui controlar os fosfatos (nunca medi fosfatos atenção...mas tinha algas), agora não quero acumlação, e vou coordenar as TPA's de modo a manter 5 ppm..

accho que devias smedir os nitratos de modo regular...
tipo 1 vez de 2 em 2 meses chega.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos sem excepção pela vossa participação.

Ontem fiz mais 2 testes. Desta feita apenas à água do aquário.
Po4 - 0.1mg/l
Si - 0ppm

Parece-me que os fosfatos estão acima do pretendido, não?

Os corais estão praticamente todos em forma.
Os strombus finalmente mexem-se. O SP. a subir o vidro e o Alatus a percorrer o areão. Comportamentos típicos.

Dei mexilhão (mussel) ao Oxycirrhites typus, lá petiscou, mas parece que não é de mexilhão que gosta mais...

Para ajudar à festa, ontem quando cheguei a casa, tinha o escumador parado...
O que é o que não é... preciso de um rotor novo... o rotor tem um batente para empurrar a hélice, neste caso malha, mas parece-que que o batente foi-se... colei com cola epoxi para componentes eléctricos... hoje experimento para ver se dá para remediar...

Ontem consegui que me cortassem a jacto de água e me quinassem as novas tampas para os focos de leds. Lembro que esta alteração tem a ver com a colocação de novas ventoinhas para redução sonora da refrigeração activa. Depois coloco fotos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Parece-me que os fosfatos estão acima do pretendido, não?


Penso que estão. O teste não deveria detectar nada.
Nitratos e fosfatos altos é sinal sobretudo de alimentação excessiva e que o aquário não teve capacidade biológica de anular.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Para ajudar à festa, ontem quando cheguei a casa, tinha o escumador parado...
> O que é o que não é... preciso de um rotor novo... o rotor tem um batente para empurrar a hélice, neste caso malha, mas parece-que que o batente foi-se...


Já encontrei!! 
Vou logo buscar à Seahorseshop.com - Turbina com Mesh para Escumador ATI

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado a todos sem excepção pela vossa participação.
> 
> Ontem fiz mais 2 testes. Desta feita apenas à água do aquário.
> Po4 - 0.1mg/l
> Si - 0ppm
> 
> Parece-me que os fosfatos estão acima do pretendido, não?
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Só para que tenha uma noção,já o fiz na questão dos nitratos e agora faço-o em relação aos fosfatos.
O valor do meu PO4 oscila entre os o,5 e 1,5ml/l e o amigo conhece o meu àqua.
O valor do seu è excelente...não só pelo que se passa no meu àqua (experiência),como também na minha humilde opinião.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro,

Desculpa lá a pergunta estúpida mas como não vi em lado nenhum ...

Qual a densidade no dia do crash?
Qual a densidade agora?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui




> Qual a densidade no dia do crash?
> Qual a densidade agora?


Foi logo um dos primeiros teste que fiz.
Tanto a água contaminada, como a actual tinha/está a 1.025 com temperatura a 26º.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Analisei a água de osmose... 
Os Po4 (fosfato - Tropic Marin) estão entre as 0.3 e as 0.5 mg/l...
Os No3 (nitratos - Salifert) estão entre os 2 - 3 mg/l (=ppm)
Os TDS saem a 0... estarão mesmo?

Por vezes caímos, voltamos a levantar-nos e a vida continua... muitas vezes sem pararmos para levar em linha de conta o porquê da queda...

Quero isto dizer que não fazia sentido continuar neste hobbie se não tirasse as devidas ilações, quer para o hobbie, quer para eventuais problemas de saúde futuros, etc etc...

No que toca ao hobbie, apercebi-me do seguinte:
1. Ter carvão activado em casa, mesmo que não seja prática corrente usá-lo no aquário... da mesma forma que temos Ben-U-Ron ou aspirina em casa

2. Ter água de osmose de reserva, eventualmente para uma muda de água suplementar... da mesma forma que tentamos ter uma mensalidade de avanço para a prestação da casa

3. Afinal os corais não nos dizem tudo... os corais apresentavam boa saúde, talvez 2 Acans mais recolhidas, mas lá está... elas recolhem-se e expandem-se com alguma frequência. Ou seja, mesmo que esteja tudo bem, devemos periodicamente fazer um check-up ao aqua, da mesma forma que devemos fazer um check-up anual ao nosso corpo...

4. A sump estava, digamos que imunda... devemos periodicamente, talvez de 6 em 6 meses limpar este canto mais escondido... da mesma forma que periodicamente limpamos os canto mais escondidos da nossa casa... ombreiras da porta... baixo dos sofás... debaixo dos móveis... rodapés...

5. A osmose não tem sido bem tratada... em 5 anos apenas troquei 1x os filtros... a membrana tem 5 anos... devemos trocar os filtros da osmose, da mesma forma que lavamos os filtros das máquinas de lavar loiça, roupa...

Resumindo... é extremamente simples ter um aquário de água salgada! Basta que sigamos as mesmas regras que aplicamos no nosso dia-a-dia, algumas das quais nos são ensinadas enquanto pequeninos.

Como vêem, as respostas à minha catástrofe têm tido algumas respostas...

O balão vai continuar a encher... agora de forma atenta e ponderada.
Acho que de forma ponderada já era, atenta, talvez menos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ontem quando troquei o rotor da bomba (PSK-2500) do skimmer, julgava que seria trocar apenas... mas não, tive que regular o escumador pois desta feita a água ficava abaixo do disco cónico.
Fiquei com a ideia que a bomba estaria a puxar mais ar, com bolhas mais pequenas... ao puxar mais ar, havia menos espaço para a água... assim tive que fechar um pouco a torneira de modo a elevar o nível da água no corpo do skimmer.

Esta manhã já estava a bombar de forma eficiente.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Duas semanas depois do acidente que vitimou todos os peixes do meu aquário, todos os corais recuperaram! O último a recuperar foi o Sarco...e a acropora roxa, virou castanha...

A acropora verde, exibe os seus pólipos, algo que não fazia há muito...

Alguns corais apresentam comportamentos diferentes na ausência de eventuais peixes problemáticos... Ecsenius Lineatus,  Centropyge bispinosus e Gobiodon okinawae...

Mas o que me faz voltar a escrever neste tópico não são boas notícias...

Aquela camada de gordura que presenciei na semana do acidente, esta semana voltou a fazer-se sentir...

A única coisa que adicionei nestas 2 semanas, foram 4L de água diária (TPA, via COADAS) e comida congelada... para o Oxycirrhites typus.

Portanto, começo a desconfiar que seja algo na comida que me esteja a criar esta gordura... e a última introdução na roda alimentar dos meus peixes, foi 'Mussel'... mexilhão... que comecei a dar nos finais do mês de Maio...

Hoje decidi colocar mãos à obra e com uma chávena de café (de cor branca) retirei alguns litros de água pela superfície .

Fiquei incrédulo à aquilo que assisti e que fui assistindo...

Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos na esperança que me possam elucidar acerca deste estado de poluição.













Por favor ajudem-me.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

É importante detectares a origem dessa gordura na água, pelo que percebo poderá ser comida em excesso. Se me permites uma sugestão e não querendo fazer com que os teus peixes entrem em dieta recomendo-te que passes a comida por água salgada de forma a reduzires  entrada de matéria orgânica.

A acumulação de gordura superficial pode também significar que ou tens um escoamento superficial de água para a sump deficiente ou então a circualção de água impede que essa gordura escorra para a coluna seca. Atenção que ao removeres essa gordura e a dissolveres na água a matéria orgânica continua a estar presente pelo que só o aumento da capacidade de filtragem biológica, capacidade do escumador e/ou trocas de água parciais vão contribuir para a redução da sua concentração.

Boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Ricardo

Obrigado pela tua participação.
Não tenho coluna seca... na altura em que o aquário foi feito, e estamos a falar de um aqua de 200L, a coluna seca foi posta de parte por quem me tratou de o elaborar, pois a coluna seca iria reduzir e muito o espaço útil do aquário.
Sendo assim, faz quase 6 anos que tenho um furo lateral com passa-muros no aquário.
A disposição das bombas de circulação não foram alteradas e são as mesmas de sempre.
A bomba de retorno é a mesma de sempre.
A mini-sump dos mangues está montada quase há um ano.

Não houve qualquer alteração às rotinas/equipamentos do sistema.

Neste momento tenho apenas um peixe e a comida que lhe dou é diminuta apesar de lhe dar 2x/dia.

O escumador continua a trabalhar bem, a retirar porcaria escura.

Vou é tirar o carvão activado que coloquei aquando do acidente, não vá ele libertar tudo o que recolheu...

A osmose, parece-me um dado adquirido que está nas últimas, estando previsto para esta semana a aquisição de uma nova.

Esta semana não vou dar 'Mussel' e vou verificar se a gordura volta a aparecer...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia Ricardo
> 
> Obrigado pela tua participação.
> Não tenho coluna seca... na altura em que o aquário foi feito, e estamos a falar de um aqua de 200L, a coluna seca foi posta de parte por quem me tratou de o elaborar, pois a coluna seca iria reduzir e muito o espaço útil do aquário.
> Sendo assim, faz quase 6 anos que tenho um furo lateral com passa-muros no aquário.
> A disposição das bombas de circulação não foram alteradas e são as mesmas de sempre.
> A bomba de retorno é a mesma de sempre.
> A mini-sump dos mangues está montada quase há um ano.
> 
> ...


Pedro,

Qual o nível do tubo de escoamento ? A água escoa ao nível da superficie para a sump ? 

O ideal seria dares comida seca ao teu peixe (isto se ele aceitar).

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Gonçalo

Ainda não me respondeste à minha MP...




> Qual o nível do tubo de escoamento ? A água escoa ao nível da superfície para a sump ?


A água é escoada pelo limite máximo/superior do passa-muros... como sempre foi... desde há 5 anos...





> O ideal seria dares comida seca ao teu peixe (isto se ele aceitar).


Trata-se de um Oxycirrhites typus... manda a comida seca fora... :yb665: 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia Gonçalo
> 
> Ainda não me respondeste à minha MP...
> 
> 
> 
> A água é escoada pelo limite máximo/superior do passa-muros... como sempre foi... desde há 5 anos...
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Pedro,

Confesso que me escapou a tua mp (so a vi agora).  Esta semana vou para terra de "nuestros hermanos", pelo que envio-te mp no Sabado para combinarmos.

Continuo a achar estranhissima essa quantidade de gordura. A superficie da sump também apresenta esta gordura ?

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Continuo a achar estranhissima essa quantidade de gordura. A superfície da sump também apresenta esta gordura ?


Não me parece... mas logo vou analisar melhor... ontem pareceu-me foi ver um pouco de espuma junto a um vidro, mas acho que tem apenas a ver com a queda de água.

Há muitos anos cheguei a ter este tipo de gordura com o anterior skimmer da Tunze. Nessa altura usava, imagine-se... Molibdénio, Estrôncio, Iodo, Magnésio, Cálcio, Kalk e sei lá que mais... A gordura de que falo ficava concentrada na sump, na divisória do skimmer. *Nessa altura não usava congelados*... e sempre responsabilizei os químicos que usava a essa gordura que existia.

Com isto tudo, tinha uma Caulerpa Racemosa que vinha a crescer de forma vigorosa (surgiu no aqua... é de estimação  :Smile:  ), esta ressentiu-se mais que qualquer coral e definhou... começa agora a recuperar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Eu coloco a minha comida congelada num passador pequeno de malha muito fina para o efeito (...)coloco-o em uma terrina com àgua do àqua e agito depois de descongelado...escorro e dou aos peixes...se fizeres isso,vais ver a quantidade de depósito que fica na terrina.
De qualquer dos modos,tenho reservas quanto à comida congelada criar essa situação.
Faço votos para que tudo te volte à normalidade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Jorge pela participação.
Eu também faço/fazia, pois deixei de o fazer momentaneamente, quando preparava a comida para dar aos corais. É muito líquido que sai da alimentação, tenho consciência disso.

Parece que há algo que me quer empurrar para baixo...  :tutasla:  fui confrontado com um telefonema doméstico, que me deu conta que a mangueira da bomba de retorno estava a espirrar água... felizmente que a minha esposa foi almoçar a casa... estava em pânico...

É daquelas coisas que com um projecto novo... era fácil de resolver...
Um quadro eléctrico catita, com disjuntores devidamente instalados... com um sensor de água...
Tudo coisas fáceis de se fazer num projecto novo, quando se tem já algum conhecimento... era agora a altura ideal...

Explicar que deveria desligar 2 fichas... a da bomba de retorno e a do escuamador... não foi fácil, felizmente são as que estão mais acessíveis.

Vocês que estão ler este post, reflictam...
Uma casa cheia de água pode ser o fim de um hobbie... ainda não foi desta  :SbSourire2: 


Logo já tenho trabalho... perceber que raio se passou com a mangueira!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

Pedro, 

Qual novela da TVI, eu desconhecia este tópico e fui acompanhando o aqua , o crash, o recuperação, a fantastica panóplia de projectos e automatismos DYI que foste fazendo. 

Fabuloso !

E infelizmente, agora a tragédia recente e efectivamente é por demais estranho essa gordura : já tenho aquarios de salgados à anos e a unica vez que vi essa gordura e tive, era quando tinha uma agitação insuficiente da aqua no topo do aquario e havia "zonas" mortas de circulação  , não sendo essas zonas de agua superior captadas pelo copo.

Espero que isso tudo recupera num instante !

Eu identifico-me muito com este thread, tive uma situação bastante similar... por desleixo, longe de casa por periodos extensos devido ao emprego, enfim.. falta de tempo.. deixei o aquario "patinar", e chegou na semana passada a este estado calamitoso :


2 dias a arrancar alga e a fazer mudanças de agua, passados 5 dias com 30% de TPA diarias e já com uns peixitos novos o estado actual é :



Portanto, tudo se recupera !

ps : dou xenia ! xD

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

'Gonçalo Proença', espero que isso tenha realmente entrado nos eixos.

(...)

Três semanas depois de ter dado entrada no aquário em condições adversas... o 'Oxycirrhites typus ' desapareceu-me na passado 2ª feira...

Nesse dia de manhã ainda lhe dei comida, à noite já não o vi...
Suponho que tenha morrido... mas não o encontro!
Detesto que isto me aconteça!

Dava-lhe comida congelada 2x/dia, entre artémia, mysis e krill.

Peixes, agora só em Setembro... claro que os corais se irão ressentir da ausência deles...

Vamos ver...

Afinal tenho mais equipa limpeza do que aquela pensava... foi muito tempo sem a ver junta...
1x Strombus Alatus
1x Strombus Sp.
2x Cerites (julgava que não tinha...)
2x Eremitas

Os corais continuam a crescer bem... o mesmo posso dizer do raio das Aiptásias...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Mais um maluquinho na corrida...

O meu Arduino Mega 100% clone e o LCD, ambos da D-Robotics, chegaram agora!
Expedidos na 2ª feira. Espectáculo!

Podia era ser maior... ~110 x 60mm.

Hen hen!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Depois de 3 dias a ler este tópico queria deixar algumas ideias:

1º - Não sei como me escapou este tópico. Nem o facto de ter andado os últimos anos mais afactado da aquariofilia são desculpa. Já me fustiguei 3 vezes!!!

2º - Tópico espectacular com informação excelente! Muito do que aqui foi feito/discutido é util até para o aquariófilo mais experiente. Automatismos, Leds, Senores, medidores, referências a firmas que os vendem, links para tudo, etc...  :tutasla: 

3º - Este último contratempo (para tentar ser simpático) é realmente muito estranho! Morrer tanto vivo ao mesmo tempo julgo que só 2 causas: Ou problema químico ou uma doença qualquer. Se tivessem também morrido corais eu inclináva-me mais para a química, mas só peixes? hummmm  :Admirado: . Não percebo nada de doenças, mas não haverá nenhuma doença, por mais estranha que seja, que possa ter sido a causa? Doença essa que só tem os peixes como hospedeiros? Quanto tempo mediou entre a introdução do novo peixe e a morte dos outros?

4º - Estou contigo no sentido de saber as causas concretas das mortes. É sempre muito complicado sabermos o que acontece, e não sabendo o que causou, não podemos evitar repetir da próxima vez... :yb620: 

5º - Vou-te chatear na montagem do meu aquário! Poruqe há aqui muita informação útil! :Pracima: 

6º - Fazes visitas guidas ao teu sistema?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo

Obrigado! Também escrevi muita parvoíce neste tópico... :Coradoeolhos: 

Ontem até ganhei força para limpar o vidro frontal que estava minada de alga coralina e alguma verde.
O aquário ficou mais bonito!  :Smile: 

Podemos combinar e vens cá a casa.

Envia MP.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Força com isso!!! Há altos e baixos, e este foi um baixo, agora é subir novamente!!!  :Pracima: 

Contacto-te por PM para combinarmos a visita! :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já há algum tempo que não escrevia neste post.
Alguns contra-tempos surgiram entretanto.

Há sensivelmente 2 meses que o aquário está sem peixes... espero colocar esta semana... pois com um mês de férias e outros tantos dias ausente do país por motivos profissionais, fizeram com que não os colocasse antes.

Um transformador de uma bomba Tunze Electronic 7200, morreu...
Tenho 2 Acans praticamente mortas... 1 a Caulastrea verde fluorescente está a ir pelo mesmo caminho e uma Acropora verde, agora com um verde muito pálido...
Inicialmente pensei que fosse por falta de comida... aqua sem peixes, TPA's de 4L diários e escumador, estariam na origem...
Acontece que recentemente coloquei 2 abraçadeiras de Inox na tubagem da bomba de retorno (estão dentro, mas dentro de água) e ontem reparei que ambas estão ferrugentas...

Isto, um indivíduo não se pode descuidar... :Admirado: 

A minha questão é a seguinte:
Em que é a ferrugem poderá estar a contribuir para a degradação de alguns corais?
Depois de remover as abraçadeiras, deverei colocar carvão activado?
Deverei adiar a introdução de peixes devido à ferrugem?
Qual poderá ser a verdadeira causa de morte dos corais? Fome ou ferrugem?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas   :Olá: ,

Bem vindo.

Depois de remover as bracadeiras meter carvão *SIM* ...

Eu apontaria mais para fome.
Mas podes tentar contornar isso desligando o escumador umas horas por dia agora que não tens peixes.

De qualquer maneira eu esperava um pouco antes de colocar mais vivos.

Como estão o resto do invertebrados?

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Concordo com o Rui: Carvão para cima!!!

O Carvão é daquelas "coisas" que não se deve usar permanentemente (num reef e embora hajam correntes de opinião que o façam) mas que se deve ter sempre em casa!

(quase) tudo o que sejam problemas de qualidade da água, podem ser minimizados com carvão, por isso...

P.S.: Ter o cuidado de inutilizar o carvão a cada utilização, claro está! :Pracima:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Olá, eu também ja tive umas abraçadeiras com ferrugem em água durante alguns meses mas não provocou nenhum problema em peixes ou corais. Entretanto ja removi, mas na altura não notei nada.

Eu apontaria mais para falta de nutrientes na água. Alimentação para cima  :Wink: 

Carvão activado eu mantenho sempre uma pequena porção que troco 1x por mês. No entanto é uma quantidade muito reduzida só para prevenir alguma situação de intoxicação e tb por causa das toxinas que as anémonas podem libertar.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas participações.

A equipa de limpeza continua a crescer de forma autónoma.

Adquiri uma embalagem de 1000ml de carvão activado de Fauna Marin e seguindo as instruções coloquei cerca de 100ml, isto cerca de 2h antes de colocar um Acanthurus coeruleus
Substituí as abraçadeiras de Inox por umas de plástico... não é que goste muito... mas até arranjar abraçadeiras de qualidade, vai ficar assim...

Mais notícias para breve....

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Pedro.
Se bem sei, ou imagino...com dias de ausência, deves ter um alimentador para dosear o alimento para o aquario.Ja ponderaste a hipotese de ter sido comida a mais, e terem morrido com alimento a mais, e de seguida picos de amonia.Não sei se é o caso mas os peixes foram morrendo ou morreram ao mesmo tempo.
Mede a amonia.Quem sabe.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Ricardo




> Ola Pedro.
> Se bem sei, ou imagino...com dias de ausência, deves ter um alimentador para dosear o alimento para o aquario.Ja ponderaste a hipotese de ter sido comida a mais, e de seguida picos de amonia.Não sei se é o caso mas os peixes foram morrendo ou morreram ao mesmo tempo.
> Mede a amonia.Quem sabe.


Os peixes morreram em simultâneo acerca de 2 meses atrás...
É provável que tenha sido comida a mais, visto que na altura alimentava corais e peixes de forma talvez abundante, e um ligeiro descuido nas TPA's manuais.
Serviu de lição!

Mas na altura a alimentador estava fora de serviço... é algo que apenas uso nas férias grandes.

Com a introdução de grande dose de carvão activado de Red Sea, seguiu-se um pico de algas nos vidros, penso que devido a início de um novo ciclo, ou então, libertação de fosfatos da dose para cavalo que coloquei do carvão em causa...

Mas rapidamente essas algas foram limpas, consumidas, recolhidas e o aqua estabilizou, até que agora apresenta os sintomas de fome.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vânia Mendes

eu estou nos salgados a sensivelment 10dias...
tambem ja notei que o meu aquario tambem tem a superficie cheia de gordura mas nao sei tambem o que se passa

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá:  Vânia Mendes,

Este Tópico é do *Pedro Ferrer* com o diário do aquário dele e com comentários relacionados com o seu eco-sistema.

Para colocares dúvidas deverias criar um post teu com o setup do teu aquário.

Essa gordura que tens à suprefície pode ser normalíssima (mas terá que ser resolvida pois torna mais difíceis as trocas gasosas entre a suprefície da água e o ar) e poderá ser de um problema de colocação de bombas de circulação ou mesmo conceptual no desenho do aquário.

Assim sugiro que cries um tópico novo com o teu diário onde colocarás todas as tuas dúvidas.

Não leves a mal, mas será certamente muito mais fácil para todos te ajudarem.

*Pedro*, desculpa tomar de assalto o teu post ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Vânia




> eu estou nos salgados a sensivelmente 10dias...
> também ja notei que o meu aquário também tem a superfície cheia de gordura mas não sei também o que se passa


Então bem vinda!
A superfície com gordura, como diz o Rui, dificulta as trocas gasosas (O2-Co2) para além de filtrar a penetração da Luz.
Como o Rui também referiu, a colocação das bombas de circulação é importante... deverão estar apontadas para a superfície (embora nas Vortech, isso não me pareça muito viável  :yb665: ). Tens sump? Se não tiveres então essa gordura é mais ou menos justificável e terás, lá está, de arquitectar uma outra disposição das bombas... se tiveres sump, como está feita a ligação ao aquário? Por furo lateral? Outra forma?





> Para colocares dúvidas deverias criar um post teu com o setup do teu aquário.
> (...)
> Assim sugiro que cries um tópico novo com o teu diário onde colocarás todas as tuas dúvidas.
> 
> Não leves a mal, mas será certamente muito mais fácil para todos te ajudarem.


O Rui tem razão. Não me importo que este tópico seja usado para ajudar quem quer ser ajudado, desde que participe de forma respeitosa (que foi o caso), mas muitas das minhas dúvidas estão centradas neste tópico, para assim ser mais fácil eu próprio ser ajudado. Caso eu tivesse 'n' tópicos, decerto seria mais difícil um correcto apoio. Criar esses 'n' tópico é frequente em novos membros (também já o fui) mas com o passar do tempo, penso que é de senso comum adoptar um método de participação que passa por centralização da informação.
Este tópico em devido tempo, já deu origem a sub-tópicos de modo a centralizar alguma informação (nos DIY) que entretanto ficou dispersa.

Ficam alguns exemplos de descentralização para unir informação:
Calha 6x39W T5 DIY
Escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY
COADAS - *C*entro *O*peracional de *Á*gua *D*oce e *Á*gua *S*algada
Reactor de kalk
Suporte para folhas de Nori
Refúgio de peixes

E está a nascer  :SbSourire2:  (de forma lenta  :Admirado: ) o CODINO... *C*entro Operacional *D*e *I*luminação *DI*urna e *NO*cturna. 

Aproveito para referir que o peixe recém-entrado, hoje estava com pontos brancos, mas a comer bem...apesar de me parecer stressado...
Vamos ver... ando com diferenças de temperatura no aqua... divergências entre temperatura do aquário (eu) e divisão da casa (esposa), graças à aquisição de um AC. Ainda não a consegui sensibilizar de que o aqua só deverá ter 1º de diferença/dia... e não 3º como tem acontecido nestes dias... onde o peixe entrou com 23º altos e hoje estava a 26º altos...

Já fui obrigado a ligar o aquecedor do aquário, mas ainda falta controla-lo de forma mais precisa... algo que irei fazer este fim-de-semana com o actual OSAKA, mas colocando-a a aquecer e não a arrefecer, pois este aparelho tem apenas um relé. Penso regula-lo para 25º, pois o AC está regulado para 25º, mas como o delta de temperatura do AC é de um grau, rapidamente a divisão da casa chega aos 23º altos/24º baixos. Isto num período do dia, pois à noite tem ficado desligado.

Se eu digo à minha esposa que o AC tem que estar a 26º por causa do aquário... é complicado... :SbSourire2: 

Se alguém tiver links, onde explique de forma educativa os porquês da variação máxima da temperatura de um aquário ser de 1º, ficava muito agradecido.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro  :Olá: ,

E que tal em vez de estar com essas questões com a esposa (e desculpa a sinceridade mas já percebi que não dá para estar muito com esse tipo de questões ...) porque não investir 34 num TC10?

Controlador de temperatura com 2 relés para aquecimento e arrefecimento com capacidade de ajuste de 0,1º.

Abraços,

P.S: nesta vida, há coisas contra as quais não vale a pena argumentar ...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Se eu digo à minha esposa que o AC tem que estar a 26º por causa do aquário... é complicado...


Basta colocares o ar condicionado nos 25.9ºC... para todos os efeitos, tal como acontece a 99.9% de todos nós nos preços de supermercados, está a 25ºC  :SbSourire2:  hehehe

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> porque não investir 34 num TC10?
> Controlador de temperatura com 2 relés para aquecimento e arrefecimento com capacidade de ajuste de 0,1º.


Está esgotado... sold out... pelo menos o pack 2...

Abraço




> Basta colocares o ar condicionado nos 25.9ºC... para todos os efeitos, tal como acontece a 99.9% de todos nós nos preços de supermercados, está a 25ºC  hehehe


Brincalhão!
O AC só aceita números inteiros... apesar de ir debitando valores de temperatura em decimais  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

As pintas já largaram o peixe!  :Palmas: 
Até ganhou mais cor.
No entanto, não deixa de ser um peixe ainda stressado... apesar de estar sozinho no aquário.

Já lhe dei 3 refeições (e comei bem), nesta curta estadia... Mysis, Krill e Artémia, para além da limpeza dos vidros.

Quanto ao AC, parece que se chegou a um consenso, e fica a 26º. Ou seja, a divisão da casa onde está o aqua ronda os 25º e o aquário por simpatia fica igual.

Só me falta eliminar o ruído do foco (1 foco, as ventoinhas já foram substituídas, ficou a faltar o foco principal...) e agora tenho que inventar um chapéu para o foco, em acrílico preto, para evitar que a minha esposa fique encadeada  :Admirado:  com a luz que sai do foco (lente de 120º) ... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vânia Mendes

muito obrigado pedro...
peço mesmo desculpa mas ainda nao sei como fazer para criar um topico meu...
 :Frown: 
e como vi a falar da tal gordura aprveitei....
mil desculpas....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vânia




> muito obrigado pedro...
> peço mesmo desculpa mas ainda não sei como fazer para criar um tópico meu...


Não há qualquer problema! 
Se entrares no fórum via 'www.reefforum.net', tenta seguir o seguinte percurso.
Vais ver que é fácil.


1º 
Vais a *Fórum* que se situa no canto inferior esquerdo.




2º 
Escolhes a família de tópicos onde desejas participar.
Eventualmente em *SETUP's de Aquários*




3º 
Ao entrares dentro da família de tópicos pretendidos, terás uma listagem dos tópicos referentes à família.
No canto superior esquerdo tens um botão intitulado *Novo Tópico*




4º
Por fim, estás no teu tópico!
Não te esqueças de colocar o título do teu post... e agora 'alimenta-o' com todas as tuas questões.




(...)

O peixe hoje de manhã apresentava algumas pintas... a temperatura do aqua aumentou ligeiramente...
Comeu bem esta manhã, mas stressado...

Cumprimentos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola outra vez pedro...
agradeço-te muito a ajuda...
gostava de retribuir mas como sou nova nisto ainda nada tenho a "oferecer"  :Frown:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Para dizer que não comprei um peixe (Acanthurus coeruleus) mas sim um aspirador!!!
Nunca tive um peixe assim, aquilo que eu dava para 7/8 peixes... ele come sozinho...  :Smile: 
O problema é que ele só aspira comida congelada... Nori e flocos, ele não lhe pega... provou e não o voltou a fazer...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então e fotos do sistema?
Preferêncialmente uma foto geral da coisa.

Entretanto que análise fazes ao fim deste tempo todo da tua calha de LED?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Fotos não há...

Perdi 3 Acans e uma 4ª é capaz de ir a caminho... Uma Causlatrea verde fluorescente, decidiu perder umas cabeças...
Uma Pocilophora branqueou 3/4 braços...

Já estabilizou tudo!
Foi só uma questão de quebrar o jejum de 2 meses... pois foram 2 meses sem peixes, com TPA's de 4L/dia e skimmer a funcionar.
Com a adição de um peixe, passou a haver comida para todos...

Como sempre me ensinaram que entre a espada e a parede, arrebenta-se com a parede... e que... quando à beira de um precipício o melhor é dar um passo em frente...decidi...

Após alguns meses a juntar dinheiro para o aquário, decidi investir em coisas lindas, maravilhosas, soberbas! que em breve irão dar entrada.
Vivos, apenas vivos.

Quanto à calha de leds, chega para o meu aquário.
Tenho SPS a crescer, com cor, mas dizem-me que não são exigentes...

Mais importante que a luz, é a água.

Que luz tèm os corais debaixo de água!?

*Nota:*
Esta resposta foi somente para aumentar a minha auto-estima  :Smile:  e de me convencer que estou a fazer o mais correcto...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

mas que coisas são essas?

Podes levantar a ponta do véu?


cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

Boas

eu sei :yb665:  :tutasla: 

mas nao digo :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Boas
> 
> eu sei
> 
> mas nao digo


??
Aceitam-se apostas  :yb665: 

Entretanto estarei ausente do país, só na 1ª semana de Outubro colocarei fotos (penso que antes irá ser difícil).

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Hoje (ontem) tive a oportunidade de visitar este aquário.

Simplesmente simples e fantástico depois de tudo o que passou ... mesmo as peças mais danificadas parece-me que terão uma fácil recuperação.

Pedro, Obrigado pela tua hospitalidade e pela peça que me arranjaste.

Entretanto não quis trazer o "Y" da loc-line a pensar que o que tinha cá dava, e quando fui tentar não dá. Aquilo não tem o formato de bola numa das pontas e não dá para encaixar.

Ainda te vou chatear para me arranjares então essa peçita de novo.





> Aceitam-se apostas


Bem acho que não vou arriscar nada pois seria injusto para com os outros, mas já espreitei um pouco do véu e sinceramente .... os meus parabéns ...

TAMBÉM QUERO .... !!!!

Abraços e mais uma vez obrigado,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Rui.
Espero que nos voltemos a encontrar em breve. Como sempre, o tempo nestas ocasiões é sempre escasso.
Quanto à peça, dá uma apitadela.

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião para uma troca que pondero...há 2 dias!  :SbSourire2: 
É o que faz as visitas... :SbOk: 

Tenho 2 Tunze 7200/2 (2400l/h cada).
Estou a ponderar trocar por uma Vortech MP10 ES.

Tenho SPS, mas parece-me que vou apostar de forma gradual nos LPS.
Não, não tem nada a ver com leds, pois os SPS estão a crescer e com cores (apesar de serem SPS pouco exigentes, dizem-me).
Tem a ver com um ajuste de rumo que quero para o meu aquário.

Há 2 dias que desliguei as bombas de circulação e deixei apenas a bomba de retorno...
Parece-me que os LPS, ficam melhores assim... os velhos... e os novos! Não é assim 'Rui Manuel Gaspar'?

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Grande Pedro ...  :Olá: ,




> É o que faz as visitas...


Epá assim deixo de te visitar ... canudo!  :SbSourire2: 




> Parece-me que os LPS, ficam melhores assim... os velhos... e os novos! Não é assim 'Rui Manuel Gaspar'?


Epá outra vez ... atenção ... os LPS (velhos) não conheço muito bem o que tens por aí. Terás que ver as condições de correntes e iluminação que eles precisam.

Quando aos LPS (novos) atenção que o que eu vi não são LPS ... no entantanto esses não gostam de muita circulação ao contrário de algumas coisas que se diz por essa 'net' afora ...

Agora o que te disse mesmo é que tanto os "Corallimorpharian" como os LPS que tens aí gostam de águas um pouco mais sujas.

Aliás os "Corallimorpharian" que aí tens nem sequer (para alguns) são considerados corais. São mais considerados como anémonas.

Tens mesmo que ver as necessidades especificas de cada uma das espécies que aí tens. 
O que podes fazer é colocar os mais exigentes em termos de corrente mais perto da bomba e os restantes mais longe da bomba.

Tanto esses "Corallimorpharian" como os "Actinodiscus" com correntes mais fortes tendem a soltar-se. É o que a malta se queixa muito por esse mundo fora e não percebe que eles se soltam devido ao facto de os quererem manter em aquários de SPS com 40 e 50x o volume de água em circulação.

Eu para o que quero fazer uma MP10 mais o retorno vai chegar e sobrar. Tu terás que analizar a coisa ...

Grande abraço,

P.S: quanto à peça é quando tu puderes ...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hen hen!
Nem sabia que tinha 'Corallimorpharian'...  :SbSourire2: 

O que é certo é que ontem assim que liguei as bombas de circulação, houve uma que se soltou logo!

Claro está que estão desligadas...

Quanto à peça em causa, tens até 3ª feira para a apanhares, caso contrário só para meados da próxima semana.

PS- o tronco ficou muito fixe!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> 'Corallimorpharian'...



santo deus se algum dia eu pensei que esses corais tinham esse nome :yb624:  :yb624: 

uma Vortech MP10 ES é uma boa aquisição,ainda mais porque esse tipo de corais não gosta muito de correntes continuas
basta meteres em pulse no minimo para ve-los completamente abertos

quando se fixarem bem, podes meter atrabalhar no maximo durante o periodo noturno onde estão fechados e no minimo quando as luzes estiverem acesas

Cumprimentos

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas 

devemos estar a falar de Ricordias  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Corallimorpharian


Vocês só me gozam .... a família (a família a que pertencem) .... é Corallimorpharian não quis dizer directamente o nome do coral já que o Pedro também não o quis dizer ...

Caraças um gajo já não pode estar com sono ...

A malta quer é uma foto desse tronco ... ai quer quer ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Por acaso também colei 4 num tronco.....agora vais pensar que te roubei a ideia......loooool!

Tenho de ver isso!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas participações!




> Por acaso também colei 4 num tronco.....agora vais pensar que te roubei a ideia......loooool!


O meu tronco esteve alguns meses dentro do autoclismo... não há sítio melhor para ciclar uma rocha morta... :SbOk: 
Aquando da sua compra já estava previsto o seu destino.
Finalmente foi possível agora concretizar o objectivo delineado aquando da sua aquisição.

Graças à Bubbles-Shop, leia-se Paulo Bravo, foi possível este desenlace.  :Palmas:  São 12 (1 já existia no aqua) as Ricordeas Florida que colonizam o tronco.

Para a semana coloco fotos.

Seguem-se mais negócios.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Fogo, 12!!!!deve ser um grande tronco....

o meu tem cerca de 30 cm.....

cumps

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> o meu tem cerca de 30 cm.....
> 
> cumps





Ganda Mentiroso............................. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Como se nós acreditássemos nisso  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 



Pedro Ferrer

Desculpa este off-topic, mas com uma afirmação destas, merecia haver um comentário :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Fogo, 12!!!!deve ser um grande tronco....
> o meu tem cerca de 30 cm.....


O meu não é maior...  :SbSourire2: 
Até foi cortado com uma máquina de disco manual (com disco de pedra) para caber naquele espaço preciso.

Paulo J. Oliveira, respondemos em simultâneo, mas um off-topic desses é sempre bem vindo!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


Pois não queria fazer publicidade desta forma......só voçês!


e para acabar a conversa do tronco...tem 30cm, mas não é muito grosso, por isso só colei 4!

A lingua portuguesa é tramada.....e as mentes do pessoal acabam com o resto!

 :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

AMIGOS........
E fotos para a malta apreciar  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Recomendo vivamente o uso de uma Vortech. Tenho uma MP40W Gen2 e até agora estou satisfeito. Possuo Moles(2), SPS (dezenas), LPS (dezenas), NPS (1), anemonas (4), zoanthus (dezenas), ricordeas (dezenas), etc e todos se têm dado muito bem com a circulação.

Actualmente tb tenho 4 pérolas de ricordeas florida (1 laranja que ja tinha + 3 (rosa, azul, verde)) mais 3 espécies de yuma. Curiosamente ainda nenhuma florida se reproduziu, mas as Yuma é as dezenas.
Relativamente à colagem das ricordeas é fácil. Pegas em epoxy, e empurras a ricordea contra a epoxy sem medo, que por sua vez cola na pedra. Depois com o passar do tempo elas la criam raízes e mexem-se e vão deixando filhas pelo caminho :p

Relativamente à circulação, uma MP10 não sei se será mt fraquinha. Talvez uma MP20 fosse mais adequada.

Desaconselho fortemente ter só a bomba de retorno ligada (parece ser também fraquinha) porque isso pode provocar problemas de oxigenação -> provoca problemas nas colónias de bactérias -> crash enquanto o diabo esfrega um olho.

Cumprimentos, boa sorte e que não tenhas mais nenhum azar ou crash com peixes ou corais.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.

Após ter escutado e lido algumas 'vozes', decidi manter a minha actual estrutura de equipamento de circulação.

Seguindo alguns conselhos, incluindo o Vasco, liguei as minhas bombas Tunze 7200 /2 (500-2400l/h) e coloquei ambas no mínimo. Como têm bico de pato, tenho agitação superficial muito boa. A mudança de fluxo está a cargo da bomba de retorno + SCWD e não afecta muito as Ricordeas, mas elas dão logo sinal de agitação.

Entretanto, começo a pensar noutro aquário. Isto não se pode ter visitas cá em casa... :SbSourire2:  Não é Rui!
A conversa de novo aquário já existiu lá em casa e ouve abertura!  :Palmas: 

De facto, com a actual estrutura é difícil ter ruído zero...
Para mais, o móvel apresenta algumas debilidades, a localização dos mangues (que estão espectaculares) merece reconsideração... a iluminação tem que ser 'cortada' para não afectar quem se senta no sofá...
O layout merece mais profundidade de campo...

Mas apenas para o ano, com outros recursos que não os actuais, espero começar/concretizar esse projecto.

*Dimensões a apontar:* L100 x C60,C70 x H40,H50

Entretanto, a minha actual preocupação é o CODINO - *C*entro *O*peracional *D*e *I*luminação *DI*urna e *NO*cturna. 
A 1º fase do projecto está quase concluída. Já se arrasta há 3 meses.
É um projecto dividido em 4 fases e não tenho prazo de finalização a apontar. Poderá substituir o COADAS no futuro, perdendo a designação de CODINO...claro está.

Mas assim que acabe a 1ª fase, irei mostrar aqui.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Isto não se pode ter visitas cá em casa... Não é Rui!


Bem ... se a tua esposa me apanha à frente dá-me com o rolo da massa  :SbSourire2: 

Já sabes que se precisares de ajuda com o móvel é só dizer.

Temos é que combinar uma visita para ires lá ver depois o meu.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Bem ... se a tua esposa me apanha à frente dá-me com o rolo da massa


Nada disso... é bem vinda qualquer ajuda para reduzir luzes e barulhos indesejáveis!





> Já sabes que se precisares de ajuda com o móvel é só dizer.


Acho que sim... não tenho é muitas condições para o fazer... mas depois logo se vê... estrutura em inox, revestida a acrílico preto é muito interessante.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> estrutura em inox, revestida a acrílico preto é muito interessante


Yep e extremamente caro também  :Prabaixo: .

Podes sempre fazer em madeira, todo pintado de preto e as portas colocar uma moldura com acrílico por dentro.

Na prática portas iguais às minhas mas em vez de madeira colocar acrílico.

Bem ... depois vês que eu já tenho uma porta pronta, só ainda não tive tempo para tirar e colocar fotos.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Depois de alguns dias ausente do país por motivos profissionais, venho aqui relatar que as minhas Acans continuam a morrer... 4 completamente mortas... restam 3, das quais uma começa agora a morrer...

Inicialmente julguei que fosse falta de comida, mas há 2/3 semanas que essa razão deixou de existir...

É a população de corais que mais evidencia e de forma clara que algo não está bem no aquário...

*Não sei o que procurar...*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

Aconteceu-me o mesmo e ate hoje não sei pq
 só restam pequenos frags.

Com os zoanthos e o mesmo desaparecem e ainda não percebi pq, mas não
Todos só alguns. E selectivo o ladrão

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então bem vindo de volta ao País ... (que sorte hein ... !!!)

1º Continuas a usar carvão no aquário?
2º Como é que estão os testes Amónia, Nitritos, Nitratos, KH, CA, pH, Mag?
3º Como é que está a temperatura? Se bem me lembro tens um OSAKA só a controlar as ventoínhas, mas e os termo-estatos? estão a funcionar em condições? Convém validar com um termómetro tradicional e não confiar cegamente no Osaka.
4º Algum caranguejo mais atrevido?
5º Tens mudado de marca de SAL? dado que não colocas aditivos nenhuns se usares sempre o mesmo SAL podes estar com carências em termos de Elementos Traco. Eu experimentaria adicionar temporáriamente alguns ou em alternativa umas TPA's com água do mar.

Isto é o que me consigo lembrar. Alguma destas coisas tem que estar mal para continuares com mortes.

A propósito como é que estão as Ricordeas? Elas poderão ser um indicador ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Aconteceu-me o mesmo e até hoje não sei porquê, só restam pequenos frags.
> 
> Com os zoanthus é o mesmo desaparecem e ainda não percebi porquê, mas não
> todos só alguns.


E quanto aos restantes corais!?





> 1º Continuas a usar carvão no aquário?


Não. Usei recentemente quando descobri que a abraçadeira estava com ferrugem.




> 2º Como é que estão os testes Amónia, Nitritos, Nitratos, KH, CA, pH, Mag?


Ph ~8
Po4 =< 0.1
Kh ~ 6.1
Ca ~ 388
Mg ~ 1500
No2 ~ 0
No3 ~ 10

Análise... Kh sempre foi assim baixo... visto o sal da Red Sea ter Kh7...
O Ca está um bocado baixo e o Mg alto... O teste é da Tropic Maric (faz o Ca e o Mg) e parece-me que aferi mal o Ca e consequentemente o Mg...
De resto não noto mais nada de anormal...




> 3º Como é que está a temperatura? Se bem me lembro tens um OSAKA só a controlar as ventoinhas, mas e os termostatos? Estão a funcionar em condições? Convém validar com um termómetro tradicional e não confiar cegamente no Osaka.


O Osaka apenas controla a refrigeração. Tenho tido algumas flutuações de temperatura, mas este problema surgiu antes destas flutuações. Agora liguei de forma permanente o termostato. 26º de momento.




> 4º Algum caranguejo mais atrevido?


Penso que não. Os que existiam, e eram 2, um morreu na sump à fome... o outro ficou no aqua... mas não o vejo à muito tempo.




> 5º Tens mudado de marca de SAL? dado que não colocas aditivos nenhuns se usares sempre o mesmo SAL podes estar com carências em termos de Elementos Traço.


Fui obrigado a alterar. Apenas fiz 2 TPA's. Como o fornecedor habitual não tinha Red Sea, visto estar esgotado, acabei por comprar um pacote de 10Kg da TMC.




> Eu experimentaria adicionar temporariamente alguns ou em alternativa umas TPA's com água do mar.


O COADAS foi criado com o intuito de evitar o adicionar de elementos traço. Quanto à água do mar, nunca fiz tal coisa e as confusões para baixar a densidade da nossa água... assustam-me  :SbSourire2: 




> A propósito como é que estão as Ricordeas? Elas poderão ser um indicador ...


As Ricordeas estão todas bem. Abertas, com cores bonitas.

Após ler a revista Bio-Aquária, decidi remover algumas estrelas asterinas... foi algo a que nunca liguei... no espaço de uma semana removi cerca de 40 asterinas  :SbSourire2: 

(...)

Entretanto, está decidido que no próximo ano, pela altura da Primavera, *vamos* mudar de aquário. H40xL120xC60 são as medidas a apontar. Vou começar a pedir orçamentos para o aqua e para o móvel (madeira ou inox).
Espero contar com a vossa ajuda e sugestões para elaborar um aqua 0% ruído.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Fui obrigado a alterar. Apenas fiz 2 TPA's.


Mentira. Apenas tinha feito até hoje, 30L de água para as trocas diárias.
Hoje fiz 30L dos quais apliquei 20L numa TPA.
Parece-me que houve uma reacção positiva nas Blastomussas, Acans sobreviventes e moles.

Vamos ver. Todos nós preocupados com espectros de iluminação, tecnologias de iluminação... quando o mais importante é a água mesmo...

(...)

Já ando  :SbSourire2:  a magicar o novo projecto.
Alguns pontos importantes a modificar após 6 anos de introdução aos salgados:

1. Impedir que a iluminação saia para fora do aquário, de modo a evitar perturbação visual a quem o aprecia.

2. Utilização de ventoinhas ultra-silenciosas para arrefecimento de sistemas de iluminação e extracção de calor/humidade da sump

3. Sistema de água aquário-sump por coluna seca externa. Traseira ou lateral, a decidir.

4. Instalação eléctrica devidamente instalada e identificada. Utilização de disjuntores.

5. Transformação da sump de modo a conseguir trocar 30L de água, sem desligar a bomba de retorno, contra os actuais 9/10L... 

6. Eliminação de temporizadores, para evitar mais calhamaços... (Substituídos pelo novo projecto - CODINO)

7. Gostava de receber a vossa ajuda para uma correcta instalação dos mangues, de forma a ficarem integrados no sistema, mantendo o 0% ruído.

8. Com certeza que há-de haver mais. 


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

A minha intervenção nesta questão, provavelmente vai desiludir uns, e fazer rir muito mais.
Na aquariofilia de recife existem muitos mitos, um deles, o carvão.
Para mim, por experiência própria, porque já ando neste hobby à muitos anos, o carvão, tal qual as outras substâncias removedoras de alguma coisa, como os fosfatos, são um tratamento. Deve ser temporário, e só durante o período necessário.
Para a grande maioria dos corais moles e Lps, o carvão ´remove tudo da água e não deixa o necessário. Mesmo para os Sps, leva-os à perda de cor e a maior parte das vezes à morte.
Portanto, estes produtos devem ser aplicados de forma qb, e só desta.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Este homem não para....loool

A questão da coluna seca exterior terás de ver a melhor maneira de a limpares depois...na lateral tens sempre mais alcance.....

Em relação aos mangues podes colocar dentro da sump....estou a pensar colocar uns pé junto À bomba de retorno dentro de garrafoes de 5l de agua cortados à medida....

O novo aqua em projecto vai ter só 40 cm de altura?Vais colocar areão?
Eu apostava nos 50 cm....que nunca são reais...

Em relação À estrutura de apoio, em madeira....como não vai ter muito peso...

Cumps

PS-Sorry não ter participado mais, mas tenho andado ocupado com o novo membro da família que está para chegar em breve...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> O COADAS foi criado com o intuito de evitar o adicionar de elementos traço. Quanto à água do mar, nunca fiz tal coisa e as confusões para baixar a densidade da nossa água... assustam-me


Certo, mas o que quis dizer é que podes estar com alguma deficiência em algum elemento traco usando sempre o mesmo sal. Convém ir mudando.
Quanto à água do mar ... canudo é só adicional água de osmose.




> H40xL120xC60 são as medidas a apontar. Vou começar a pedir orçamentos para o aqua e para o móvel (madeira ou inox).


Já sabes a minha opinião. MADEIRA. Gastas 150€ em madeira mais 20€ em tintas e o resto é mão de obra. 
Vens cá ver o meu móvel e se gostares terei todo o gosto em te ajudar a montar o teu.




> Sistema de água aquário-sump por coluna seca externa. Traseira ou lateral, a decidir


Traseira. Definitivamente traseira. Mais à frente explico pq.




> Transformação da sump de modo a conseguir trocar 30L de água, sem desligar a bomba de retorno, contra os actuais 9/10L...


Fácil. Divides a sump a sump ao longo como se fosse um sexto vidro. a água nessa divisória terá sempre mais altura que no resto da sump. Mais uma vez, vens cá a casa e mostro-te como funciona.




> Gostava de receber a vossa ajuda para uma correcta instalação dos mangues, de forma a ficarem integrados no sistema, mantendo o 0% ruído.


Mais uma simples. Só não o fiz no meu pq não quero ter mangues.
Montas o aquário com A40,C120, L70cm. Montas um sexto vidro e ficas com uma caixa de 120cm por 10cm para colocares os mangues e ainda aproveitas a iluminação. Dessa caixa depois cai para a coluna seca exterior.




> Para mim, por experiência própria, porque já ando neste hobby à muitos anos, o carvão, tal qual as outras substâncias removedoras de alguma coisa, como os fosfatos, são um tratamento. Deve ser temporário, e só durante o período necessário.


Completamente de acordo Manuel. A pergunta foi no intuito de saber se não estaria o Pedro ainda com o carvão e a agravar o problema com a remoção de elementos traco necessários.




> A questão da coluna seca exterior terás de ver a melhor maneira de a limpares depois...na lateral tens sempre mais alcance.....


Eu tenho esse problema resolvido. Numa das saídas (a que faz de sifão) tens duas curvas com 90º e colocas aí tipo a 2mm do fundo da coluna seca.
Todos os detritos são automáticamente aspirados para a caixa de depuração.




> PS-Sorry não ter participado mais, mas tenho andado ocupado com o novo membro da família que está para chegar em breve...


Epá desculpem o OFF-TOPIC ... MUITOS PARABÉNS ...  :SbOk:  Que corra tudo bem e que seja uma hora pequenina.




> ... mantendo o 0% ruído.


A minha implementação da coluna seca garante 0% ruído e 0% bolhas na caixa de depuração e consequentemente na SUMP. Acabaram-se os salpicos de SAL ...  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: .
Aconselho é ter dois dursos e um sifão em vez de só um durso e um sifão. Apenas como garantia adicional.

Volto a insistir. Tens que cá vir ver o sistema pelo menos quando ele tiver montado.

Grande abraço e força nisso. O que vale é que para o ano é já daqui a poucos meses  :yb624:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,boa sorte para o novo projecto,parar é morrer .
Queria dar-te outra ideia para a construção do  movel que era em perfis de aluminio ,e depois envernizado com um verniz proprio para metais para evitar a corrusão pelo sal ,apesar do aluminio ser bastante mais resistente que o ferro á ferrugem ,infelizmente só soube deste verniz á pouco tempo.O aço inox apesar de ser muito bom ,tem o problema do preço .


Fica bem
 :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Novo sistema!!!
1ª pergunta: Vais ter DSB em algum lado?  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Epá desculpem o OFF-TOPIC ... MUITOS PARABÉNS ...  Que corra tudo bem e que seja uma hora pequenina.


Ainda faltam uns meses, está no incio....mas como é uma experiÊncia nova.....temos de acompanhar mais.....

Obrigado na mesma!

Sorry pelo off tópic!

Continuo a achar que a coluna lateral é melhor para limpar, porque se tem melhor acesso a ela!

MAs tudo depende da disposição do aquario e se estás efectivamente com vontade de "perder" uma face do aquario!

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Antes de mais, peço desculpa a todos os que intervieram neste tópico e que ainda não viram as suas questões atendidas.

A preguiça tomou conta de mim, fruto de algum desânimo... e distraído com outros projectos para a aquariofilia.

Vamos primeiro às vossas questões e depois às minhas...




> A questão da coluna seca exterior terás de ver a melhor maneira de a limpares depois...na lateral tens sempre mais alcance.....





> Traseira. Definitivamente traseira.


Por questões de projecto, escoamento de água, um método que vi há alguns meses no fórum IPAQ, parece-me que poderá vir a ser nas traseiras.
Ainda não tive tempo de o representar, mas trata-se de um 6ª vidro na traseira do aquário. 3mm de espaçamento, distam entre o vidro traseiro e este 6ª vidro. Possibilita o escoamento da água para a sump, via toda a largura do aquário. 3mm, pois assim não entra qualquer ser vivo lá para dentro. Substitui o tão conhecido pente. O vidro traseiro costuma ser pintado.
Na traseira, qualquer fuga de água dos passa-muros, pinga para dentro da sump e não para o chão, como aconteceria numa coluna seca lateral... vamos ver...





> Em relação aos mangues podes colocar dentro da sump....





> Montas o aquário com A40,C120, L70cm. Montas um sexto vidro e ficas com uma caixa de 120cm por 10cm para colocares os mangues e ainda aproveitas a iluminação.


Já os tive em tempos dentro da sump... até que cresceram tanto que as folhas começaram a ficar queimadas, fruto do seu contacto com a lâmpada economizadora. O móvel também não é muito alto... a sua altura foi baseada em móveis para aquários de água doce... e de modo a que os meus dedos chegassem ao areão...
No sexto vidro é hipótese, o que me desagrada é que eles crescendo... e a calha/focos não acompanhado o seu crescimento... mais tarde ou mais cedo, os mangues ficarão às escuras...




> O novo aqua em projecto vai ter só 40 cm de altura?Vais colocar areão?
> Eu apostava nos 50 cm....que nunca são reais...





> 1ª pergunta: Vais ter DSB em algum lado?


Claro que vou colocar areão. Em tempos defendi o uso de placas de acrílico brancas... mas parece-me que gosto muito de ver o areão...
Não tenciono usar DSB. Parece-me que há outras formas de fazer a desnitrificação.
Não tenciono criar refúgio.




> Em relação À estrutura de apoio, em madeira....como não vai ter muito peso...





> Já sabes a minha opinião. MADEIRA. Gastas 150 em madeira mais 20 em tintas e o resto é mão de obra.





> outra ideia para a construção do  móvel que era em perfis de alumínio


Madeira é hipótese. Quanto ao alumínio, já vi perfis aplicados à indústria com funcionalidades bestiais de forma a reduzir custos de equipamentos. (perfis de alumínio em vez de chapas de ferro de espessura elevada devido a evitar corrosão)
Parece que o mercado brevemente vai oferecer umas estruturas engraçadas, fechadas ou abertas para depois forrarmos ao nosso gosto... vamos ver.

Obrigado a todos e sim, na altura devida espero que me ajudem a ilucidar 'in loco' algumas das vossa soluções.

(...)

Continuo com os nitratos (No3) altos... 25ppm... parece-me ser este o valor... e após uma conversa, poderá ser esta a razão das minhas Acans estarem a morrer, visto que acima dos 10ppm elas começam a sentir-se...
Bom... Antes das férias perdi todos os peixes e os nitratos estavam altissimos... TPA's para cima e os nitratos baixaram... 2 meses sem peixes, TPA's diárias de 4L com osmose nova...
Peixe no aquário há 3 semanas, sozinho... TPA's diárias de 4L... e nitratos a 25ppm... fiz 1x TPA de 27L na 2ª e outra na 4ª...
Parece que as coisas melhoraram para o lado das Acans, mas o que é certo é os que NO3 continuam altos.
Andei a analisar os tanques do COADAS e o máximo que encontro é 2ppm no tanque de água salgada para fazer as TPA's...
Este tanque nunca foi limpo e vai concentrando algumas das impurezas do sal, apesar de grande parte destas impurezas ficarem alojadas no tanque intermédio onde é feita a água salgada.

Portanto, com TPA's constantes... 4l/dia... 1 peixe cirurgião... osmose recente...água de reposição 0ppm e água de TPA limpa 2ppm...
Temos que... ou os NO3 estão altos, 
fruto de algumas mortes de Acans  e algumas pólipos de uma Caulastrea Curvata... e de um outro LPS que me escapa agora o nome... ou os NO3 nunca desceram mesmo com os 2 meses de TPA's 4L/dia sem peixes... 
ou estou a dar comida em demasia ao peixe (2x/dia comida congelada) 
ou ... são os 12cm de altura de areia que tenho na mini-sump dos mangues... esta mini-sump, é o primeiro recipiente a levar com a água do aquário... mas se bem se lembram, tem uns vidros para decantar a água, pousando as impurezas... mas visualmente parece-me que está limpa...
ou é uma abraçadeira que supostamente seria de aço inox, mas não é, pois enferruja...
ou são pequenas folhas secas dos mangues que poderão estar no meio de alguma rocha que tenha na sump...
ou é um tronco (branch) que entrou no aquário antes das férias para albergar as ricordeas, mas que antes esteve diversos meses no autoclismo...
ou o meu areão está esgotado...
ou as rochas estão esgotadas...
ou foi o X-aiptásia...
ou... esgotaram-se-me as ideias...

Este mês mudei de sal... não havia Red Sea, estou a usar TMC...

Amanhã vou fazer uma TPA de 60L... aspirar a sump aqui e acolá....
Não sei o que possa fazer mais... bioballs??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Olá Pedro,

é realmente estranho isso não baixar...
sendo que só tens um peixe, acho que não é possível vir da comida congelada que lhe dás...
não tenho dúvidas que o problema vem do desequilibro biológico das tuas bactérias...talvez devido ao uso do x-aiptasia. Porque não tentar usar bactérias para repor o equilíbrio?

Continua com esforço  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Espero estar no caminho correcto e estou a trocar 120L de água, com aspiração integral da sump...
Após esta operação, irei monitorizar durante a semana eventuais aumentos NO3...

Outro palpite que tenho, é que após a morte dos peixes, mesmo com aquelas TPA's que fiz na altura e na esperança que as TPA's diárias resolvem o resto mesmo durante as férias, deixei de monitorizar os NO3...
Este palpite, pode justificar os actuais NO3 e a morte de algumas Acans durante as férias...
Julguei que fosse fome, mas eventualmente seria a constante permanência destas a altos níveis de NO3...
Ou seja, como os NO3 estavam tão elevados  aquando da morte dos peixes, aquelas TPA's possam ter sido insuficientes... para baixar os NO3 para níveis aceitáveis...

Espero ter aprendido algo. Vamos ver nos próximos dias...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Após troca de 110L, cerca de 50% da água do sistema... hoje medi os NO3... e tenho 25ppm... portanto ontem devia ter mais... :Icon Cry: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Grande Pedro, como é que estás? As viagens tem corrido bem? Já tens o Arduíno programado?

Entretanto não nos podemos esquecer de uma coisa fundamental.

O Ciclo da amónia ... 

Estás preocupado com o niveis altos de nitratos, mas esses tem que ter uma origem. Os nitratos não aparecem só porque sim. Se eles existem e estão altos é porque tens constantes adições de amónia ao sistema.

Já verificaste o carvão e o depósito de sedimentos da Osmose? é que a água pode ter baixo nitrato mas estar altíssimo em termos de amónia.

O que quer dizer que o teu aquário está a trasformar o produto como deve de ser. 

Aliás a morte dos peixes todos pode ter-se devido a pico de amónia juntamente com uma alteração do pH, que como sabes é tolerável pelos peixes mas como uma alteração do pH torna-se extremamente tóxico.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

As viagens têm corrido bem, a única coisa positiva nelas (em algumas), é que estando fora de casa, dá para me dedicar aos meus projectos  :SbSourire2:  em casa é difícil...

O Arduino estará pronto daqui a 1 ano.... :yb665: 
É daqueles projectos que se vai fazendo... nem vale a pena ficar chateado por não ter tempo para me aplicar nele como deve ser...
Se eu fosse solteiro, já estava feito!  :HaEbouriffe: 

A osmose é nova... deve ter 3 meses... foi adquirida após a morte dos peixes, visto a outra já estar esgotada (foram 5 anos... apenas com uma troca de filtros pelo meio...).

Vou verificar a amónia... mas se bem me lembro, estava boa há pouco tempo...

Estou a ficar cansado deste jogo do gato e do rato...

É verdade, não precisavas da peça em 'Y' ?

P.S- Qual o intervalo aceitável para os valores de amónia?

(...)
*Edição*
Sendo a osmose recente, só passaria amónia caso as resinas, fossem mesmo mas mesmo muito mazinhas...

Continuo a pensar que poderá ser:
1. a mini-sump dos mangues, com 12cm de altura areia que esteja saturada, pois não tem qualquer equipa de limpeza... mas aquilo também é tão pequeno... seria capaz de causar tamanho impacto?

2. o tanque do COADAS, nunca foi limpo e tem resíduos de sal... mas também apenas 50% da água que foi para o aquário, por aqui passou...

3. Alguma abraçadeira?

4. Tronco (branch), mesmo com vários meses de autoclismo ?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

No meu ramo (informática) quando um computador está a dar problemas retiramos o máximo de componentes possível e começamos a enfiar um a um e a aferir do estado do problema até descobrir a origem do mesmo.

Com tanta coisa que tens ligada no teu sistema talvez seja altura de fazeres um back to basics e desligares mangues, resinas, coadas e o que mais puderes até ficares apenas com o mais básico dos sistemas para assim te ser mais fácil fazer o diagnóstico.


Acredito que te dê pica projectares e construires todos esses sistemas (eu também gosto de o fazer, até um determinado ponto) mas, assistires que o fruto do teu trabalho tem como resultado a perda de corais e peixes não deve ser nada agradável. O meu conselho passaria por reduzires o sistema ao minimo para aferires a origem desses nitratos.


Abraço,
Rui feliciano

----------


## Luis Santos

concordo com o Rui ,ás vezes(para não dizer quase sempre) o mais simples é o mais facil .Consegue-se ter aquarios muito bons com sistemas basicos ( o essencial ).Tens por exemplo  aquario do Rui com um sistema "basico" e com uma manutençaõ normal , que ainda assim, para mim, consegue ter dos aquarios mais bonitos do forum.
Quando montares o novo aquario tens hipotese de montar o sistema mais simples ,sem teres de estar sempre a inventar algo para "melhorar" o sistema e começares a ter tempo de  apreciar o teu aquario. 
Não sei se tens coluna seca ,mas sempre que aspiro a minha ,sai sempre agua castanha ,e sempre que o faço os nitratos baixam um pouco.

Fica bem  :SbOk2: 

Não sei se tens hipotese de ir ao mar buscar agua (para não ficar tão caro,e se precisares de bidoes de 20 lt eu empresto-te 5 ou 6 ),mas eu fazia uma troca quase total de agua (80%ou 90%) para esses nitratos baixarem de vez ,e depois ia controlando os valores de 2 em 2 dias.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Pedro Ferrer.
Pode ser so um palpite, mas sei que tens muitos lps e que os alimentas em abundância.Ja ponderaste o excesso de comida estar na causa dos problemas do teu aquario.Não me parece pelas razões que referiste ter influência tão directa em tantas perdas.Quanto a amonia das duas uma ou ja la esta, ou entra...como fazes tpa´s regulares, não me parece que esteja la, a que entra é filtrada como dizes, tambem me parece que não.Eu apontava para excesso de detritos.No teu ver de onde provêm os mesmos se for essa a causa?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos.
O meu aquário é do mais simples que há... :Coradoeolhos:  pode parecer mentira... mas assim é.
Um furo lateral, uma caixa depuradora, uma sump, um skimmer DIY... e uns mangues em vez de macro-algas.




> No meu ramo (informática) quando um computador está a dar problemas retiramos o máximo de componentes possível e começamos a enfiar um a um e a aferir do estado do problema até descobrir a origem do mesmo.


Sim, é nessa óptica que tenho lançado alguns palpites. E penso que a origem poderá estar nos tanques do COADAS. Acumulação de resíduos de sal... Irei proceder a uma limpeza profunda aos tanques.
Neste momento o COADAS apenas faz a osmoregulação, tudo o resto está desactivado até estar finalizada a limpeza.




> Não sei se tens coluna seca ,mas sempre que aspiro a minha ,sai sempre agua castanha ,e sempre que o faço os nitratos baixam um pouco.


Não tenho coluna seca. Um furo lateral. Mas tudo o que é buraco - caixas depuradores, sumps, foi tudo aspirado na totalidade (retirada total de água) por 2x em 3-4 meses.




> Não sei se tens hipótese de ir ao mar buscar agua (para não ficar tão caro,e se precisares de bidões de 20 lt eu empresto-te 5 ou 6 ),mas eu fazia uma troca quase total de agua (80%ou 90%) para esses nitratos baixarem de vez ,e depois ia controlando os valores de 2 em 2 dias.


Essa hipótese não a tinha considerado... vou pensar nisso a sério.
Obrigado pela sugestão e disponibilidade.




> Pode ser só um palpite, mas sei que tens muitos lps e que os alimentas em abundância.Já ponderaste o excesso de comida estar na causa dos problemas do teu aquário.


Isso é falso. Os desgraçados têm é passado fome... tiveram 2 meses sem peixes e sem comida adicional...




> Eu apontava para excesso de detritos.No teu ver de onde provêm os mesmos se for essa a causa?


Se essa for a causa, poderá ser areão saturado, ou a mini-sump com 12cm de areia dos mangues.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Também acho que alimentas os peixes em excesso!

1 x por dia, de alimentos congelados, dia sim dia não!

Nos dia que não das congelados, alimentas com flocos. nori, etc....

eles subrevivem.....porque na natureza nem todos os dias comem....

cumps

----------


## Santos Dias

Um Homem ao colocar uma pedra no jardim, porque fica bem ,esquece-se que a tem de mover  para manter o jardim limpo .Quanto maior for pedra menos vezes o Homem a move e maior se torna a pedra .Crescendo a pedra cresce tudo á sua volta .se pedra for pequena move-se com facilidade dificultantando o seu crescimento e o desenvolvimento do seres que dela carecem para crescerem. Simplificando ,tudo o que é grande geralmente trás Grandes complicações ,isto porque na natureza a Vida encontra sempre o caminho . :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Santos dias, óptima intervenção. Uma das sua melhores.

(...)

Ontem troquei mais uma vez 100L de água. Água de osmose + sal Crystal Sea Marinemix.
Este sal, ao contrário do que me aconteceu com o da TMC, deu-me 0ppm de nitratos enquanto que o da TMC, dava-me 2-5ppm. Se alguém puder confirmar estes dados...
Os nitratos baixaram para uns 10-15ppm. Vamos ver a sua evolução durante a semana. Continuo as TPA's diárias de 4L paradas. Se os nitratos se mantiverem, volto a activar esta funcionalidade para a semana.

Aproveitei o facto de que a sumps tinham sido aspiradas a semana passada, fiz uma maluqueira... aliado ao facto de estar cansado das aiptásias...
Matei todos as que vi... deixei-as descansar... com uma mangueira do ar, aspirei, raspei todos os sitios (mais de uma dezena de aiptásias, quase uma vintena) onde tinha aplicado o quimico... tirei do aquário cerca de metade da água, corais ficaram ao ar... baldes de água nova lá para dentro (à boa moda dos ciclideos) e corais todos contentes!

Um obrigado ao Paulo Bravo  :Palmas:  (Bubbles-Shop) pela sua disponibilidade em albergar temporariamente as 2 únicas Acans que me restam... já com sintomas de degradação.

A minha suspeita de continuar com nitratos altos, prende-se com o facto de que quando os peixes morreram, tinha aproximadamente uns 100ppm de nitratos.
Com a troca de água que fiz na altura, deve ter ficado com uns 50ppm e assim ficou as férias todas... e até há bem pouco tempo.
Com a troca de água da semana passada, baixou para perto do 25ppm.
Agora com esta troca, baixou para os 10-15ppm.
Devo fazer uma nova grande TPA para a semana e aquário deverá estar próximo da sua estabilização...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Após mais uma grande TPA ~50% do volume de água, os nitratos baixaram para 10-25ppm (aponto para os ~15ppm).
Esta mudança teve efeito nos SPS! Os pólipos estão agora estendidos como há muito não estavam, se é que estariam...
A acropora roxa, finalmente mostra os seus pólipos.
Mesmo as blastomussas,estão mais abertas.
No próximo fim-de-semana vou fazer novo teste de nitratos, e penso que não irá evoluir para pior.
Penso que eles se mantiveram altos após a morte dos peixes... a TPA que fiz na altura remediou algo, mas não foi suficiente... pensei que as TPA's diárias 4L tivessem outros resultado... pelos vistos, a nível de nitratos tem pouco efeito...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> pensei que as TPA's diárias 4L tivessem outros resultado... pelos vistos, a nível de nitratos tem pouco efeito...


Pedro, esta nota é importante, também pensei que fazer TPA's todos os dias fosse melhor, mas pelos vistos não. Obrigado pela informação.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Se os corais falassem a língua de Camões, ainda estariam a agradecer-me as 2 últimas TPA's de ~100L/cada.
Os LPS bem mais alegres e os SPS's com pólipos estendidos.
Até o escumador trabalha melhor, já tirou mais nestes dias que em uma semana, talvez pela eventual subida do Ph...
É sabido que o valor de Ph efecta a escuma.
Volto a ter orgulho no aqua  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

O meu Acanthurus Coeruleus foi-se... sempre apresentou algumas pintas brancas e um pouco de algodão na cauda e numa barbatana.
Apresentou sempre oscilações na intensidade das pintas.
Julguei até que com a melhoria da água, a situação melhorasse. Até estava prevista a aquisição de 2 Lysmatas Amboinensis para o limparem... cheguei a prever a aquisição de uma UV, mas não tenho espaço para ela...

Outra vez sem peixes...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isso tá complicado......e um ozonizador?é bem mais pequeno que um UV!!!!

Colocas a funcionar 3 ou 4 horas por dia, junto ao escumador...até o ajuda a trabalhar.....

cumps

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro,estás com azar .O peixe comia bem ,,ou estava apatico?
È que eu tenho um leucosternon com esses tufos de algodão nas barbatanas e algumas pintas pelo corpo todo há 2 meses mas sempre foi um peixe que comeu e come bem e está sempre muito activo (principalmente com o hepatus :HaEbouriffe: ).
Se realmente estás a pensar mudar o aquario para um maior não sei se não seria boa altura para avançares com o projecto e começares de novo deixando esse aquario só com rocha e agua ,até poderes fazer a mudança para o outro.

Fica bem

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Luís 

Obrigado pela tua sugestão, realmente já não sei o que pensar.
E como estamos em época das bruxas, realmente devo ter que ir a uma...

Agora foi um aquecedor Lifetech de 300W, que parecia que estava a funcionar, pois a luz estava acesa, mas não aquecia... Fui desconfiando da gradual descida de temperatura do aquário, mas como a casa respira com as janelas abertas e o actual estado do tempo, não me deixaram muito alarmado pela descida da temperatura do aqua para os 24º... mas fui sempre espreitando e a luz do aquecedor acesa... só quando a temperatura chegou aos 23º e a luz do aquecedor acesa, é que decidi segurar o aquecedor e constatei que este estava frio...

O que vale é que tenho 1 aquecedor que uso para aquecer a água salinada, apesar de ser apenas de 100W, já elevou a temperatura para os 24º.

Estou a ponderar adquirir 2x150W em vez de 1x300W, indo de encontro àquilo que as regras de segurança de um aquário dizem.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Não sabia que existiam termostatos de várias marcas... pensei que era tudo Jager...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2: 

Agora a sério, ainda bem que topaste o problema a tempo.  :SbOk:  Agora investe nuns Jager, não há que enganar, são dos mais fiáveis do mercado.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

De preferência em 2, depois programa-os com 2 graus de diferença.  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Boas Pedro,
> Não sabia que existiam termostatos de várias marcas... pensei que era tudo Jager...


Quando o comprei na Reefdiscus Cascais, foi-me dito que eram iguais aos Jager, com a vantagem de serem mais baratos.




> De preferência em 2, depois programa-os com 2 graus de diferença.


Não percebi... estou a pensar adquirir 2x150W em vez de 1x300W, mas estava a pensar em os colocar a ambos à mesma temperatura.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não sabia que existiam termostatos de várias marcas... pensei que era tudo Jager...


 :yb624:  Estiveste bem Artur! :yb624: 




> Quando o comprei na Reefdiscus Cascais, foi-me dito que eram iguais aos Jager, com a vantagem de serem mais baratos


Até fico sem palavras... :Admirado: 

A minha recomendação é Jäger sem dúvida alguma! E pessoalmente também uso 2x metade da potência, acho que é uma aposta segura.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Não percebi... estou a pensar adquirir 2x150W em vez de 1x300W, mas estava a pensar em os colocar a ambos à mesma temperatura.


Eu sou um bocado maníaco nestes aspectos e pese embora possa ficar mais caro, depois de alguma leitura (nomeadamente no reefcentral, etc.) optei por ter dois termostatos com a potência total suficiente para o aquário, de marcas diferentes, ajustados com 2 graus de diferença.
Basicamente tenho um a 25º e o outro a 23º, o que quer dizer que o segundo nunca liga até o primeiro falhar.

Se optares por ter 2 com metade da potência, então eu sugeria que tivesses 3, sendo que o 3º, de marca preferencialmente diferente, estaria ajustado 2 graus abaixo dos outros 2. Mesmo que 1 dos primeiros falhasse, o 3º asseguraria a temperatura do aquário.  :Smile: 

(Isto é só a opinião de um maníaco da segurança, dos backups, etc etc...  :HaEbouriffe: )

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Só não percebo qual o objectivo das marcas diferentes. :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Só não percebo qual o objectivo das marcas diferentes.


É mais uma das minhas manias, que se calhar neste caso nem faz muito sentido, mais uma daquelas baseadas nas leis de Murphy e que na informática fazem muito mais sentido do que a maioria julga. (se calhar na aquariofilia não).

Os equipamentos electrónicos (e aqui incluo os termostatos) que tenham saído da mesma série de fabrico com defeito (ou não), tendem a avariar após aproximadamente o mesmo tempo de uso. Isto é verdade (já assisti) principalmente em equipamentos com componentes mecânicos (discos rígidos, etc).

Uma vez que a ideia principal é não ter os 2 equipamentos a funcionar em simultâneo, talvez seja paranóia, de qualquer forma sempre se poupam um trocados em comprar um backup mais barato.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

O que não percebo,è o desfazamento de 2º,que quanto a mim,vai sobrecarregar um dos termostatos e aumentar o consumo eléctrico,ao contrário do haver intermitência entre ambos com a mesma graduação e por conseguinte mais tempo fechados e acredite-se ou não,menor consumo,até porque,em um àqua,em que cada um è colocado no extremo do outro,dois termostatos rigorosamente iguais e regulados para a mesma temperatura,têm temporizações diferentes,quer se queira,quer não,isto porque com toda a circulação que se possa ter,a temperatura não è homogénia,em especial nas extremidades.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Faz sentido Jorge, nunca tinha pensado dessa maneira, no entanto se a Sump não for muito grande não se notam tanto essas diferenças. De qualquer forma sim, a regulação por muito perfeita que seja será sempre diferente, o que poderá provocar a tal alternância.

Obrigado!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Duas semanas sem fazer TPA's, os nitratos mantêm-se na zona dos 10ppm. Portanto não há nada no aquário a 'inventar' nitratos.
Vai de encontro Àquilo que pensava nessa altura.
O excesso de alimentação - Gamma Nutra Plus, mais mistura de comidas congeladas originou um aumento descontrolado de nitratos.
Lembro que análises que fiz na altura em que os peixes me morreram, tinha 50-100ppm de nitratos...
Hoje acredito que a minha generosidade, me tenha levado a acreditar que estaria nos 50ppm.
Hoje acredito que aproximadamente 100ppm, seria o correcto...
Com este valor excessivo e mais uma vez sem controle de nitratos, julguei ingenuamente que as TPA's que fiz na altura tinham sido suficientes.
Nada mais falso, pois apenas recentemente, com 2 TPA's de cerca de 100L cada, distanciadas de 1 semana, me colocaram os nitratos a níveis decentes.

Neste momento tenho cerca de 10ppm e parece-me ser um valor agradável para os corais.
Nem sei se deva baixar...
Passo a explicar. Os SPS têm os pólipos extendidos, os LPS têm os pólipos 'gordos', bem abertos.
Mas o que mais me faz acreditar que este é um bom valor, são a dúzia de ricórdeas... Estão diferentes, estão 'gordas' e a prepararem-se para a divisão. Deixaram de ser circulares e parecem-se mais como as montiporas prato, ao estarem a construir o 1º andar do prato.
Os novos pequenos Zoanthus também estão a colonizar as suas rochas.

As aiptásias é que podiam ter desgostado desta água mais límpida, mas parece que não...

Resumindo e concluindo... aprendi e continuo a aprender com esta história dos nitratos.
Há alguns anos, fazer testes era uma maçada... Sempre usei JBL e testes de nitratos ocupavam muito tempo.
Hoje em dia uso Salifert. O teste de nitratos é extremamente simples! E hoje faço com alguma frequência e sem aquele incómodo que sentia anteriormente.
Quando acordei para o problema e fui sensibilizado para tal (obrigado Paulo!), não hesitei e fiz TPA's a rondar os 50% como mandam as regras.
Faço um alerta. Quando virem algo mal no vosso aquário, não hesitem!

Mais dados. Nestas 2 semanas o vidro frontal continua cristalino, ao contrário do que acontecia antes destas 2 últimas TPA's.

Relativamente ao COADAS... esteve parado estas 2 semanas, apenas funcionou a osmoregulação.
Esteve parado para ter a certeza que os nitratos não eram gerados no aquário.
Penso que o irei colocar em funcionamento em breve.
Muito honestamente, e tendo em conta o que passei, 4L/dia de TPA nada fazem... penso que se faz, será a nível de reposição de alguns oligoelementos, Mg, Ca... porque a nível de nitratos, está visto que é irrisório.

Continuo sem peixes no aqua.

Pterapogon Kauderni, são uma hipótese para a criação de um cardume... penso que todas as soluções de cardume estão esgotadas... N. Decora e N. Magnifica são peixes sensíveis, Anthias ficam enormes, Chromis matam-se...


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Muito honestamente, e tendo em conta o que passei, 4L/dia de TPA nada fazem... penso que se faz, será a nível de reposição de alguns oligoelementos, Mg, Ca... porque a nível de nitratos, está visto que é irrisório.


Pedro, segundo o teu programa deverá ser fácil programar a TPA no COADAS para semanal. Resta saber se tens esse volume de água no depósito "C".

O COADAS Primo ... depois da tua aprendizagem já está programado para fazer tpa de 25l por semana.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Quando quisseres podemos ir à agua do mar....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Rui, acho que fazes bem... :Coradoeolhos: 
Obrigado Pedro pela disponibilidade!

(...)

Apenas hoje dei conta que tenho uma encomenda retida na alfândega desde o dia 8 do corrente mês...
Nunca me tinha acontecido a encomenda não me vir parar às mãos...

Qual o melhor método de recolher a encomenda?
Pessoalmente é difícil...
Via CTT?
Outro?

E como contacto essas entidades?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> Rui, acho que fazes bem...
> Obrigado Pedro pela disponibilidade!
> 
> (...)
> 
> Apenas hoje dei conta que tenho uma encomenda retida na alfândega desde o dia 8 do corrente mês...
> Nunca me tinha acontecido a encomenda não me vir parar às mãos...
> ...


Alfândega... é o pãp nosso de cada dia  :yb665: 
Qual é a transportadora?
Já foste contactado?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Hugo




> Alfândega... é o pão nosso de cada dia 
> Qual é a transportadora?
> Já foste contactado?


Não faço ideia de qual seja a transportadora...mas veio pelos 'CTT' israelitas...
Que eu saiba, ninguém me contactou...
Tenho que falar com as minhas colegas, pois o endereço de entrega é na empresa...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pela minha experiência, tens mesmo que ir lá ...

É que tens que apresentar a factura da compra, ou então fazer uma declaração do valor sobre compromisso de honra, e pagar os impostos para que te seja entregue ... Acho que não tens muita hipótese de escolha.

Um abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde Hugo
> 
> 
> 
> Não faço ideia de qual seja a transportadora...mas veio pelos 'CTT' israelitas...
> Que eu saiba, ninguém me contactou...
> Tenho que falar com as minhas colegas, pois o endereço de entrega é na empresa...
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Como sabes então que tens uma encomenda na Alfândega?
Se não te contactaram, tens algum tracking nº ou nº de registo?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Hugo




> tens algum tracking?


Pois... hoje lembrei-me de ir visita-lo e descobri que estava retido há 1 semana... e ainda não recebi qualquer comunicação...

Bom... já adquiri 2 aquecedores de 200W, todos xpto  :Smile:  , mas ainda não os tirei da caixa, passaram o fim-de-semana no carro... :SbSourire2: 

Mais... como as Acans foram quase todas (ou mesmo todas, existe uma réstia de esperança de para uma...) desta para melhor, como o mal já foi identificado, vi-me obrigado a adquirir 4 novas Acans... e mais uma Caulastrea (ficam 4 diferentes...).

Quando as tiver no aqua, depois coloco fotos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Não me digas que aquele frag verde que trocamos também se lixou????

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro




> Não me digas que aquele frag verde que trocamos também se lixou????


Yap... :Icon Cry:  Está no autoclismo...
Estava lindo! Dos mais bonitos que tinha.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

o meu continua impecável...depois lá mais pra frente trocamos....!

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Pois... hoje lembrei-me de ir visita-lo e descobri que estava retido há 1 semana... e ainda não recebi qualquer comunicação...


Pronto e onde o foste visitar?  :Coradoeolhos: 
CTT? DHL? UPS? em que transportadora? É isso que preciso saber para poder (tentar) ajudar.  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo

Obrigado. Fui visitar no site dos CTT. Hoje continua na mesma... desde o dia 8 que a situação está inalterada... e ainda não recebi qualquer comunicação por parte desta entidade... muito trabalho muito trabalho!  :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Queres dar-me o numero de registo para tentar ver o que se passa?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Hugo.
Tens MP.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo

Obrigado pela ajuda.
É lamentável que encomenda tenha saído de Israel no dia 1, aterrado em PT no dia 8... e se constate que a encomenda demora mais tempo PT-PT do que IS-PT...
Incrível!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não foi grande ajuda, mas ok...  :yb665: 

"get use to it" como dizem os ingleses...

Contudo é preciso notar que só demora tempo cá, porque foi à alfândega por ser fora da UE. Se fosse da UE era entregue de imediacto.

Contudo não é normal a alfândega demorar tanto tempo (salvo em períodos específicos. Natal, verão, etc...), mas estamos num período pespecífico: A cimenra da NATO e estão a revistar praticamente tudo, sobretudo o que venha de paises mais propícios a "problemas" como é o caso de Israel.

Normalmente em uma semana somos contactados!

Também estou à espera de coisas da China, Moçambique e Índia e já me estou a preparar não só para pagar direitos, como esperar e desesperar... :Icon Cry:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pedro essa situação é normal e vais ter de aguardar a carta enviada pelos serviços de alfandega dos CTT, esta carta (que leva alguns dias a chegar) tem um documento standard onde vai dizer a natureza dos documentos que querem que apresentes de forma a encomenda ser libertada com ou sem taxas alfandegarias, tudo dependerá do seu custo, se vem ou não identificada com uma transacção entre empresas ou particulares bem como outros factores.

Estou habituado a esta situação devido ao material que importo e posso dizer que é meramente aleatória e de rotina por parte da alfandega, eles somente tem capacidade para verificar 5% dos pacotes que entram em Portugal vindos fora da Europa e como disse são meramente escolhidos ao acaso, desta vez calhou a ti as próximas calharão a outro qualquer.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> eles somente tem capacidade para verificar 5% dos pacotes que entram em Portugal vindos fora da Europa


 Era bom era!  :yb668: 

Eles têm capacidade para verificar 100%, porque a lei não os obriga a cumprir qualuer prazo, contudo não verificam 100% como é evidente, senão ficavamos 3 meses à espera de um encomenda.

A "coisa" é +/- aleatória por amostragem. +/- porque há certo tipo de remetentes que são SEMPRE verificados.

Amazons, Ebays, lojas de dvd's e afins, informática, etc... isso é TUDO visto. (Só) O que não é (tão) conhecido é que entra no tal processo de amostragem, seja como for nunca são 5%, os últimos dados situam-se por volta dos 47,8%.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo, não me pareça que estejas de todo correcto ou então tens tido azar pois posso dizer que em 100 ou mais objectos meus importados até hoje só 2 vezes me aconteceu isso e recebo em média por semana 2 a 4 coisas vindas fora da Europa, tudo o resto foi directo entregue em casa e rápido após ter chegado cá a Portugal pelo menos é o que o registo do tracking code diz, a não ser que essa informação não seja 100% correcta em relação as datas apresentadas.

Mas claro não tenho informação de nenhuma fonte oficial e correcta logo não posso jurar a "pés juntos" ehehhe... para alem que cada caso é seu caso, o que posso afirmar mesmo é que os meus foram sempre assim.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

1 - Que tipo de produto é?
2 - Qual o Remetente?
3 - E por onde entra a mercadoria no espaço europeu?


1 - Como referi, tudo o que sejam coisas electrónicas, informática, dvd's, cd's, jogos, etc, o mais certo é ser verificado!

2 - Remetentes conhecidos como vendedores dos materiais referidos no ponto acima, o mais certo é serem verificados!

3 - Isto é o mais importante! Muita da mercadoria que mandamos vir de fora da UE não entra no espaço europeu por Portugal. É no país onde a mercadoria entra no espaço europeu que ela tem de pagar direitos alfandegários e impostos. O que se passa é que muita da mercadoria vinda de fora entra por Alemanha,  Holanda e França e é nessas alfândegas que são verificadas e quando chega a PT, entra directamente no circuito normal de distribuição.

Destes 3 países, só a França tem um controlo tão ou mais restritivo que o nosso. Alemanha e sobretudo Holanda é o chamado "sempre a aviar"... :SbOk: 

Por isso o pagamento de portes alfandegários, depende essencialmente destes 3 factores. Só apartir daqui é que entra a tal amostragem... :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Finalmente instalei os meus novos amigos.



De fácil indicação de temperatura pretendida.
Com indicador de temperatura actual.

Muito contente com esta aquisição. Eram para ser de 150W, são de 200W e ainda bem, para voos maiores.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

A minha encomenda está desde ontem neste estado:




> "ENTRADA DEPÓSITO TEMPORÁRIO, ALFÂNDEGA"


Sim... e?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Dá-me 2 minutos!
------------------------------------------

Vais receber hoje uma carta a solicitar autorização para abrirem o pacote!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Vais receber hoje uma carta a solicitar autorização para abrirem o pacote!


Ah sim!? Por carga de água é que eles querem abrir o pacote?
Para empatar tempo!?  :SbSmileyBisous:  A encomenda já está pouco atrasada...  :JmdALEnvers: 

Obrigado Hugo!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Normalmente isso acontece quando não têm a certeza do que lá vem dentro!

Apesar de normalmente haver sempre guia de transporte/factura que indica a proveniência, o conteúdo, e o valor, se a Anfândega tiver dúvidas, pede para abrir a mercadoria e confirmar!

E vá lá que te enviarem uma carta a pedir autorização ján ão está nada mal. Já tive encomendas abertas sem qualquer autorização!

P.S.:Tenho ideia (mas não a certeza) que podes pedir para estares presente quando te abrirem a encomenda (eu ia escrever pacote, mas a frase ficava... digamos que... estranha! :yb624: )

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Pela minha experiência acho que na alfândega se passa mais ou menos assim...

1. Chega uma encomenda fora do espaço comunitário europeu
2. Traz factura detalhada?
2.1. Sim. Enviam carta com descrição e informações para pagamento das taxas alfandegárias.
2.2. Não. Enviam carta ao destinatário, a solicitar factura detalhada, para dar seguimento ao processo.
3. Com o pagamento das taxas efectuado, enviam a encomenda ao destinatário.

Outras notas:
a) Sempre que tenham qualquer dúvida ou suspeita, podem abrir a encomenda para verificação (acho que não é necessária autorização... já têm à partida).
b) O início do processo de verificação da encomenda pode demorar de uma semana a um mês. Durante a solicitação da factura detalhada, podem decorrer vários dias a semanas. Quando está tudo processado, o envio para o destinatário pode demorar alguns dias, normalmente uma semana ou menos.

Portanto acho normal esta demora e procedimento. Uma vez encomendei uma agenda electrónica do Canadá. Desde o envio de lá, até o receber em minha casa, passando pelo envio da factura detalhada por fax, decorreu praí um mês... É o risco de encomendar produtos fora do espaço comunitário. Tenho ouvido rumores que para encomendas de valor igual ou inferior a 20 euros, é muito provável não ficar parada na alfândega. O objectivo deles é taxar as encomendas mais valiosas, então para valores relativamente baixos, dada o trabalho, burocracia necessária e quantidade enorme de encomendas, não compensa.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

As últimas fotos aqui publicadas foram de tragédia e horror... hoje são de esperança...

*Novas Acans*











*Zoanthus*



*Nova Caulastrea*



*Mais Caulastreas*



*Ricordeas*






*Reparem na acropora roxa... está a fazer prato*


*Panorâmica*


Não viram peixes, pois não? É porque não há... :Icon Cry: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem fotos da minha 1ª abordagem nos leds DIY.
Para já são 8x Cree Blue Royal.
Confesso que receei... mas foi bastante fácil.
É apenas um cheirinho daquilo que estou a preparar, mas por agora é isto que vos mostro.








Nota final: Não tenham medo! É muito simples!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Está com muito bom aspecto.....só uma questão!

As ricordeas não estão um pouco em cima?

Não ficariam melhor mais em baixo no areão?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> As ricordeas não estão um pouco em cima?
> Não ficariam melhor mais em baixo no areão?


Pedro, durante uns tempos esqueci-me que tinha um tópico...
As ricordeas estão algumas delas a duplicar-se... elas também não estão muito acima do nível do areão... talvez uns 10cm... mas o tronco cresce para o vidro frontal. Mas sim noto algo e talvez tenha a haver com o que dizes... a minha ricordea mais antiga, este largos meses num local mais sombrio que o actual e neste novo espaço, ao contrário das ricordeas mais recentes, ainda não se abriu muito. Outra nota, é que por questões de layout, espaço disponível no aquário, as ricordeas estão praticamente por debaixo do foco de leds...

(...)

Já algum tempo que estou sem peixes no sistema...
Continuo a adicionar corais LPS. Parei já há algum tempo com as TPA's diárias e faço TPA's de forma esporádica...
Os corais demonstram saúde. As novas Acans estão inchadas... parece mesmo que as suas antecessoras morreram devido ao excesso de nitratos...
A Caulastrea que nas férias começou a morrer, está a duplicar os seus pólipos... pensava eu na altura que estaria a morrer de fome... nitratos...
Foram nitratos a mais, demasiado tempo... 

(...)

Obrigado a todos aqueles que participaram neste tópico devido à minha encomenda retida na alfândega.
Finalmente tenho-a em minha posse desde 5ª feira, dia 9/Dez.
Não paguei nada mais do que tinha pago no Ebay... :SbSourire2: 
Ufa!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Xmassmile: ,

Então e novidades?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Nada de novidades...o aquário parece saudável... com corais LPS  :Palmas: , macro-algas  :SbOk:  e aiptásias  :yb665:  a crescerem...
Quanto a peixes, lá para Fevereiro...

Como já aqui anunciei, espero para o ano montar um novo aquário... é esse o meu desejo no âmbito da aquariofilia para o ano que se avizinha.

Entretanto, deixo aqui os meus votos de um Feliz Natal!  :Xmassmile:  para todos 'nozes'.



*CODINO - *C*entro *O*peracional *d*e *I*luminação *Di*urna e *No*cturna

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Junto seguem 2 fotos de 2 seres que existem no aquário. *Se alguém de forma fácil os identificar, agradeço.*
Os primeiros, predominam no vidro frontal quando as luzes estão apagadas... e não sei se devo confiar neles... pelo menos até à data, parece não ter razão de queixa...




E estes 'caracóis' que me parecem inofensivos.



As fotos foram tiradas, após matar uma enorme aiptásia com o ferro de soldar  :SbSourire2: 
Um dia que mudar de aquário, parece que vou-me dedicar a este processo...de eliminação de aiptásias.


Junto seguem fotos dos meus Mangues.






Logo vou fazer uma TPA e espero tirar fotos às macro-algas que me apareceram agora nas rochas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro, também tenho uma serie desses seres da primeira foto, apenas os consigo ver quando as luzes se apagam... também gostava de saber se são prejudiciais ao aquário  :Admirado:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Sem stress com os dois seres.
O primeiro e uma espécie de lesma do mar

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia 
> 
> Junto seguem 2 fotos de 2 seres que existem no aquário. *Se alguém de forma fácil os identificar, agradeço.*
> Os primeiros, predominam no vidro frontal quando as luzes estão apagadas... e não sei se devo confiar neles... pelo menos até à data, parece não ter razão de queixa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E estes 'caracóis' que me parecem inofensivos.
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Os primeiros são "Abalones",complectamente inofensivos e alguívoros por excelência.
Os caracóis pertencem à família "Columbellidae" e são também excelentes alguíveros.
Tanto de uns como de outros (...) muitos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. De facto, estava eu a colocar o post e imagina que a resposta mais concreta fosse a do Jorge, e assim foi.

De facto, tenho dezenas de indivíduos de ambas as espécies.
Quando as luzes estão apagadas, o vidro frontal fica minado de 'Abalones'.
Também os vejo muito nas rochas.

Como prometido, aqui fica uma foto da macro-alga que sem cirurgiões por perto, decidiu despontar, e de que maneira... :SbOk: 



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. De facto, estava eu a colocar o post e imagina que a resposta mais concreta fosse a do Jorge, e assim foi.
> 
> De facto, tenho dezenas de indivíduos de ambas as espécies.
> Quando as luzes estão apagadas, o vidro frontal fica minado de 'Abalones'.
> Também os vejo muito nas rochas.
> 
> Como prometido, aqui fica uma foto da macro-alga que sem cirurgiões por perto, decidiu despontar, e de que maneira...
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Aconselho-te a acabares imediactamente com essa macro alga,não trás benefício nenhum,è uma praga que a partir de determinado número de individuos,deixas de ter controlo sobre elas,è uma consumidora nata de cálcio e se algo corre mal no seu desenvolvimento,envenena-te o àqua sem que tenhas ipoteses de te aperceber.
Digo isto porque um companheiro de hooby daqui,pese embora o tenha avisado,achava muita graça ao efeito visual que causava.Acontece que saíu de casa para ir trabalhar às 7.30 da manhã e quando chegou às 16.30,tinha o àqua de pantanas,isto para além do facto de te impestar as bombas com um pó (calcário muído),calcificando-as,deixando assim de trabalharem..Só não perdeu mais corais e peixes por eu ter em casa àgua natural que permitiu uma TPA DE 80% no imidiato e dias consequentes.
Fica o alerta
Um abraço  

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Jorge.
Jorge, nestes momentos, o meu espírito céptico vem ao de cimo...
Será a mesma macro-alga?
Não terão sido outros factores a provocar danos nesse aqua?
Um Zebrassoma Flavescens trata dela?

Até é bonita... :SbSourire2: 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Concordo com o Jorge na questão das "lesmas". Amim também me parecem abalones. e eles não são inofensivos para o aqua, muito pelo contrário: comem algas e "outras coisas" que nós não queremos no aquário :Olá: 

Quanto à macro-alga, parece-me halimeda, será?
Se for o que diz o Jorge é realmente um aviso sério. É das macro-algas mais complicadas de se manter precisamente porque são grandes consumidoras de calcio (já deves ter ouvido falar de areia de halimeda), desenvolvem-se muito bem quando tem condições para isso e agarram-se à rocha como sanguessugas. E são também bastante tóxicas pelo que em grandes quantidades podem causar estragos!

Pior que halimeda só valónias!!!  :yb668:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos.
Não sei se se trata de Halimeda, mas irei pesquisar.
Há uns anos atrás, havia um aquário na Aquamagia, que tinha uma Halimeda enorme, linda mesmo... o Flavescens não lhe tocava por ser dura...

Nessa altura, não me deram um bocado de Halimeda, apesar de ir ser podada em breve... *porque não era cliente*... claro está que se não o era, também não tive oportunidade de o ser... com a resposta que me foi dada...
Tinha eu o aqua montado há pouco tempo...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> o Flavescens não lhe tocava por ser dura


Lá está! Calciozinho!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer


Sim Ferrer...è mesmo a macro alga em questão.
Secciona uma folha,coloca-a num pires ou chávena com àgua do àqua.Quando estiver toda branca,coloca-a entre os dedos e esfrega-a,depois diz-me o resultado.
Num programa do "Odisseia",vim uma série sobre os ùltimos recifes intocados pela acção do homem (não me lembro o nome),em que só hesistiam "Acroporas" e algas "Halimeda",estando esta na origem de toda a areia do atol e por incrível que pareça,foi o recife com maior massa em termos de biodiversidade,que foi encontrado,muito superior à da Austrália ou outros e isto num pequeno atol,só provido de vegetação rasteira e com meia dúzia de Km2.
O meu colega partilhava a tua opinião e deu no que deu.


Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos esclarecimentos.
Entretanto já pedi cotação à Vidromoldura para aquário com:

Larg. 850 x Comp. 850 x Alt. 500mm
3 furos D25mm
Travessas francesas

Com 6º e 7º vidro. Não sei ao certo qual a espessura que estes 2 vidros deverão ter...
Ao contrário do habitual, ainda não fiz o projecto. Espero fazer em breve para vos elucidar acerca da funcionalidade destes 2 vidros.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

:Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Mts parabens!Que contes muitos na companhia dos teus mais proximos e com muitos peixinhos e corais.....eh eh eh!

Se fosse a ti metia 60 na altura do aquario....sempre perdes uns cm para a agua sair, seja coluna ou furos.....

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Mts parabéns! Que contes muitos na companhia dos teus mais próximos e com muitos peixinhos e corais.....eh eh eh!


Obrigado pelos parabéns!  :SbSourire2: 

(...)

Já ando a magicar!...  :Smile: 
Ainda para mais, a minha cara metade, mostrou ontem disponibilidade para remodelar o escritório, dando-me assim a hipótese de mudar o posicionamento do aquário e fazê-lo mais comprido...
Não foi aquele 'sim' típico das mulheres, do género, "digo sim agora e depois ele esquece"... naaaa, foi mesmo reflectido!

Coloco aqui 2 questões.
1. As travessas francesas, em vez de serem colocadas na parte superior do aquário, podem ser colocadas junto à base, na parte inferior?
2. Posso usar vidro fumado, preto (o que seja...) ou é melhor pintar? Qual seria a tinta indicada e qual o seu custo?


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

1º um aquário com essas dimensões eu usaria vidro de 10mm sem traves francesas no caso de não as querer a vista pois aguenta muito bem sem elas

2º usava vidro fumado custa pouco mais e é outra coisa

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Se fosse a ti metia 60 na altura do aquario....sempre perdes uns cm para a agua sair, seja coluna ou furos..... 
> Abraço


Para variar eu sou do contra ... se não vais fazer DSB no display ... 40cm de altura. A sério vem cá a casa ver ...




> Bom dia
> Já ando a magicar!... 
> Coloco aqui 2 questões.
> 1. As travessas francesas, em vez de serem colocadas na parte superior do aquário, podem ser colocadas junto à base, na parte inferior?
> 2. Posso usar vidro fumado, preto (o que seja...) ou é melhor pintar? Qual seria a tinta indicada e qual o seu custo?
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Na minha opinião não. As travas francesas no fundo são úteis para aquários muito grandes NMHO.

Tens várias vantagens de ter travas em cima:
Sítio para pousar os testesProtecção para os peixes mais saltitõesProteção contra salpicos para fora do aquárioSe vais fazer na Vidromoldura o aquário eles tratam logo disso. só tens que dizer que côr é que queres de fundo. Fica um trabalho impecável.
Mais uma vez podes vir cá ver.




> boas
> 
> 1º um aquário com essas dimensões eu usaria vidro de 10mm sem traves francesas no caso de não as querer a vista pois aguenta muito bem sem elas
> 2º usava vidro fumado custa pouco mais e é outra coisa
> 
> Cumprimentos


1º é uma hipótese, mas o aquário fica mais caro e perdes as vantagens que enumerei antes.
2º Mais uma vez ... vem cá a casa e fala com a Vidromoldura.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem as primeiras imagens, daquilo que se pretende que seja o novo projecto.
Afinal, a localização do aquário vai ser a actual, mas com medidas diferentes.
Neste momento estou a desperdiçar cerca de 20cm na traseira do aquário.
Ao encurtar o comprimento do mesmo, consigo ir buscar esses 20cm.
Fazendo-o crescer um pouco para a frente, irá ficar com ~85cm de profundidade de campo. Fico com o dobro da profundidade de campo actual!




O actual móvel tem cerca de 74cm de altura... sim, sim, é isso, tem as dimensões de um móvel de um aquário de água doce...
Pretendo corrigir essa situação e estava a pensar numa altura exterior do móvel, a rondar os 90-120cm. Até porque os meus mangues já apresentam ~90cm de altura...




Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Bom dia
> 
> Junto seguem as primeiras imagens, daquilo que se pretende que seja o novo projecto.
> Afinal, a localização do aquário vai ser a actual, mas com medidas diferentes.
> Neste momento estou a desperdiçar cerca de 20cm na traseira do aquário.
> Ao encurtar o comprimento do mesmo, consigo ir buscar esses 20cm.
> Fazendo-o crescer um pouco para a frente, irá ficar com ~85cm de profundidade de campo. Fico com o dobro da profundidade de campo actual!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Parece-me muito bem ...

Só acrescentaria um sexto e sétimo vidro. Entre o 6º e o 7º fazia a coluna seca com toda a largura do aquário.

Entre o 7º e o 8º colocava os mangues.

10 cm para cada uma das divisórias.

e porquê assim? para poderes controlar o fluxo de água a passar nos mangues e ao mesmo tempo os mangues e o areão que lá está não levar com a porcaria toda que sai do aquário para a SUMP.

A bomba de retorno teria um "T" com duas saídas uma para o aquário e outra para a divisória dos mangues controladas com torneira.

Quanto à altura do móvel eu fazia 90cm. chega e sobra. mais que isso e vais ter dificuldade em esconder a luz ... se já tens problemas agora imagina com 1,20m.

Além disso geralmente vê-se mais o aquário sentado do que em pé ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como foi dito 90cm é bom para a altura do móvel.....os mangues tens de os podar mais......

E claro que vimos mais o aquario sentado que em pé.....depois tb não podes ver o aquario por cima......

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quanto à altura do aquário julgo que depende do local onde ele estiver.

Se for num corredor, hall de entrada, local de passagem, etc, deverá ser mais alto (bem mais alto) acima de 130cm porque será visto em pé, e para quem vê de pé, abaixo disso é pouco...

Se for numa sala ou num local onde se veja maioritariamente sentado, diria que terá de ser mais baixo (bem mais baixo) nunca superior a 85/90cm.

Julgo que o melhor para decidires (sem outroas factores) é se for de pé, conseguires que o meio do aquário fique +/- ao nível dos teus olhos e se for para ver sentado o mesmo. Vais ver que sentado é muito maisbaixo que o "normal" e de pé é muito mais alto que o "normal".

Isto sem contar com outros factores, repito!
Apenas pensando na posição ideal de visualização!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Só acrescentaria um sexto e sétimo vidro. Entre o 6º e o 7º fazia a coluna seca com toda a largura do aquário.
> 
> Entre o 7º e o 8º colocava os mangues.
> 
> 10 cm para cada uma das divisórias.


Sem desprezo para os demais (os quais agradeço a participação), vou agora apenas responder ao Rui. As respostas aos demais comentários estão a ser preparadas.

Rui, seriam 20cm que estaria a roubar na profundidade de campo do aquário...
Estou a preparar uma outra solução, pouco frequente e em breve colocarei aqui os desenhos.

A falta de tempo (isto de querer ser Pai, exige muito tempo) leva-me a atrasar coisas que noutros tempos eram feitas de uma hora para a outra...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,não sei se tens espaço(e se queres) ,mas esse aquario ficava brutal com 100\85\50.é que 15 cm em comprimento ainda fazem muita diferença(para melhor),a nivel de layout e de peixes a pôr futuramente.
Fica a ideia :SbOk: 

Um bom ano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Luís

Obrigado pela sugestão, mas vê aqui
A parede inclinada tem cerca de 85cm... ao encurtar o aqua, consigo recuar o mesmo cerca de 20cm de encontro à parede.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde Luís
> 
> Obrigado pela sugestão, mas vê aqui
> A parede inclinada tem cerca de 85cm... ao encurtar o aqua, consigo recuar o mesmo cerca de 20cm de encontro à parede.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro ,não tinha reparado nesse promenor,mas com as medidas que queres pôr fica bom na mesma.Em relação á coluna seca eu no teu caso optava por uma coluna seca externa ao aquario ,na  lateral   direita  (estando de frente para o aquario ) o mais possivel encostado ao fundo .

Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Que tal um aquário "trapézio", tipo este http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/a...Trapezio11.png / http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/a...oTrapezio2.png mas rodado 180º (parte mais estreita junto à parede traseira, possivelmente aproveitando para fazer aí uma coluna seca interna ou externa)?  :SbOk3: 

Agora tudo depende do gosto de cada um, confesso que pessoalmente não curto muito cubos nem triângulos nem trapézios, prefiro os paralelepípedos.  :SbSourire2:  E gosto sempre de ter um espaço entre vidros e paredes de 5 a 10 cm no mínimo, nem que seja para permitir colocar os ímanes das bombas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Artur.
Mas o espaço não dá para grandes coisas... a parede é torta mesmo...

(...)

Venho aqui colocar à discussão a minha ideia para escoamento de água aqua-sump.
Em vez de fazer qualquer furo, no aqua...
Em vez de fazer qualquer dente...

Pretendo executar o seguinte:
Colocar um 6º vidro (fumado), distanciado 3mm do vidro traseiro. Com 3mm, não há qualquer animal que passe por ali. A água passa bem.
A água sairá pela lateral direita, pela fresta de 3mm.

Os mais cépticos irão dizer que será pouca água a passar pelos 3mm...
Então vamos fazer contas...

Área furo D32 (PixR^2)                = *~803mm2* 
Área furo D25 (PixR^2)                = *~490mm2*
Área rectângulo (H450mmxL3mm) = *1350mm2*




Para reforçar o vidro traseiro que fica fragilizado pelo facto de não estar seguro no lado direito, pretendo colar um vidro, que vai ligar à coluna externa.






Que dizem?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pedro, só tenho um bocado de medo que com o tempo os 3mm acabem por ter tendência para reduzir o seu tamanho (Alga coralina, outras algas, resíduos, etc.), até porque vai ser virtualmente impossível limpar seja o que for nesse espaço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Bruno

Obrigado pela tua participação.
Quanto ao problema que referes, é resolvido com uma régua de acrílico 3mm de espessura.
Ao passar com a régua, os vidros são limpos...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Pedro

quanto ao escoamento a trás parece interessante mas só tenho algum receio quanto a passagem para a caixa ao lado ( partindo do principio que os desenhos são plantas), é que com o silicone e as colagens vai ser difícil manter estas dimensões apertadas. 
talvez se subires esses 3mm para 10 mm a coisa melhore e não vejo grande diferença estética.

quanto as dimensões de escoamento os tubos que de 35 ou 25mm não são usados na totalidade quando escoam a agua mas apenas uma parte que deve andar na casa de 1 terço da dimensão, a não ser que estejam a carga.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Obrigado pela tua participação.

Se colocar uma tira de vidro (3mm esp.) na parte inferior do aquário (no fundo) entre o 6º vidro e o vidro traseiro, serve de bitola para cumprir os 3mm e serve de reforço para segurar o vidro traseiro.
Esta tira, se tiver por exemplo 100m de altura, com ~850mm de comprimento, permiti-me também fazer a coluna externa com 350mm de altura. (1050mm2 de vazão)
Esta tira, se tiver por exemplo 200m de altura, com ~850mm de comprimento, permiti-me também fazer a coluna externa com 250mm de altura. (750mm2 de vazão)
Esta tira, se tiver por exemplo 300m de altura, com ~850mm de comprimento, permiti-me também fazer a coluna externa com 150mm de altura. (450mm2m de vazão)

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado Artur.
> Mas o espaço não dá para grandes coisas... a parede é torta mesmo...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Venho aqui colocar à discussão a minha ideia para escoamento de água aqua-sump.
> Em vez de fazer qualquer furo, no aqua...
> ...


 
Parece-me bem desde que o vidro de dentro (6º Vidro) seja colado às laterais do aquário. Senão não vai aguentar a colagem só em 3 vidros.

Agora já que estás a ser arrojado  :SbOk: , porque não replicar essa coluna seca para o outro lado também? Questão estética?

Onde é que vais colocar os mangues? Espero que não dentro da SUMP.

Outra questão. Como é que estás a pensar fazer o retorno?

Se pela coluna seca, então faz 4 furos. 
SifãoDursoLadrãoRetornoAbraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado pela participação Rui




> Parece-me bem desde que o vidro de dentro (6º Vidro) seja colado às laterais do aquário. Senão não vai aguentar a colagem só em 3 vidros.


O 6º vidro irá ficar colado em 2 laterais, o 7º é que ficará apenas numa lateral, no entanto com uma tira a todo o comprimento do aquário, colocada no fundo.





> Agora já que estás a ser arrojado , porque não replicar essa coluna seca para o outro lado também? Questão estética?


Sugeres ter 2 colunas secas? Qual o objectivo?





> Onde é que vais colocar os mangues? Espero que não dentro da SUMP.


Dentro da sump... Não vejo viabilidade noutro espaço...infelizmente...  :Frown: 





> Outra questão. Como é que estás a pensar fazer o retorno?
> 
> Se pela coluna seca, então faz 4 furos. 
> SifãoDursoLadrãoRetornoAbraços,


Estou a pensar fazer pela coluna seca... 4 furos? Não tens apenas 3?


(..)

Quanto a uma eventual questão... da fresta de 3mm entupir...
É simples!...





Entre o 6º vidro e o vidro traseiro, colocar um 7º vidro, com mais 10mm de altura do que o 6º vidro.
Assim sendo:
6º vidro com H450mm
7º vidro com H460mm

As distâncias entre
6º - 7º vidro       = 3mm
7º - vidro traseiro = 3mm

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Sugeres ter 2 colunas secas? Qual o objectivo?
> 
> Dentro da sump... Não vejo viabilidade noutro espaço...infelizmente... 
> 
> Estou a pensar fazer pela coluna seca... 4 furos? Não tens apenas 3?


Não ficar tão grande apenas uma ...

Sim, tenho apenas 3 furos mas deveria ter feito 4. é apenas mais uma redundância. O esquema original como descrito no ReefCentral é com 3 furos só para a queda. No entanto acho que eles abusam nas bombas para retorno e apenas um furo não lhes garante o escoamento do caudal todo da bomba.

De qualquer maneira por questões de segurança eles dizem para colocar um sifão, um durso (que vira sifão se a água subir) e um tubo ladrão. E isto só para a descarga.

De certeza que não queres reconsiderar a questão do 6º e 7º Vidro como antes a coloquei. ou pelo menos um deles já que vais fazer a coluna seca de lado.

Ou então a 2ª coluna seca de lado para colocação dos mangues.

É que os mangues são giros demais para ficarem confinados a um espaço tão pequeno e limitador.

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Pedro, só tenho um bocado de medo que com o tempo os 3mm acabem por ter tendência para reduzir o seu tamanho (Alga coralina, outras algas, resíduos, etc.), até porque vai ser virtualmente impossível limpar seja o que for nesse espaço.


Concordo!

Trabalhar com 3mm é daquelas coisas que funciona muito bem em desenho e na teoria e que depois dá raia quando aplicado na prática!

Porque não fazer um escoamento de canto, mantendo tudo o resto?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Obrigado pelas vossas participações.
Vou reflectir melhor sobre o desenho final do aquário, no que diz respeito à coluna seca...

Em princípio a estrutura será de inox, pois não tenho tempo nem condições de espaço para a execução de um móvel em madeira DIY.
Seguem algumas questões...

1.
Posto isto, o chão fica a descoberto... que material posso usar para suportar a sump e proteger o chão?

2.
Como no lado direito do móvel, irá ficar um espaço vazio, a minha ideia passa por estender a sump para fora do móvel (se bem que o móvel também poderá ser torto de forma a acompanhar a parede). Neste espaço colocaria os mangues...
Esta parte direita da estrutura seria à cota 0, enquanto que a parte do aquário ficaria nos 90cm.

Seguem os esquemas.






Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Posto isto, o chão fica a descoberto... que material posso usar para suportar a sump e proteger o chão?


Se é ficar minimamente estético e à vista: cortiça!
Se é para ficar escondido: PVC!

Eu optaria pela cortiça apesar de poder ser um pouco mais cara que o PVC (não sei preços do PVC, mas vende-se nos AKI's e afins...)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Hugo. Gostaria de mais tarde forrar a estrutura a acrílico preto...

Seguem mais umas questões... são ~360L.

Material da estrutura:
Aço Inox 316?
Perfil quadrado de 20x20mm?
Estrutura sem pés, certo?
Barra na diagonal ( |/| ) nas paredes laterais esq/dir da estrutura?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

*Aço Inox 316?*
Se queres não ter ferrugem sim, mas pelo que sei é caríssimo! Porque não inox "normal" ou mesmo aço galvanizado ou ferro e depois pintar com tinta ou borracha?

*Perfil quadrado de 20x20mm?*
Esta deixo para o Carlos Mota responder! Ele é especialista na matéria  :Smile: 

*Estrutura sem pés, certo?
*diria que sim!

*Barra na diagonal ( |/| ) nas paredes laterais esq/dir da estrutura?*
Julgo não ser necessário se o resto do móvel estiver bem estruturado.


Sobre o móvel fala com o Carlos que é a pessoa indicada para te dar umas (muitas) dicas!  :Pracima: 

Mas cuidado senão ainda te faz o móvel enquanto fala contigo...  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo.

Obrigado pelas dicas.

O aço inox pode ser metalizado?
Há estruturas (outras que não de aquários...) em ferro que são metalizadas para não enferrujarem perante água doce.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu acho que praticamente qualquer superfície pode ser metalizada...
Até madeira dá para metalizar!

Acho eu.  :Admirado: 

Ainda agora para a vivenda mandei metalizar umas chapas de ferro que até já tinham ferrugem!

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

Eu nunca faria a sump a assentar no chão, deixava sempre 10cm de altura até ao mesmo.

Tenho assim e facilita a limpeza e tudo e resto. tenho o móvel com pés e funciona na perfeição. o meu é tubular de 40x40mm com 3 pés atrás e dois a frente sem travamentos na diagonal, é em ferro metalizado e pintado e sempre sem ferrugem. 

Eu não fiz mas podes fazer um tabuleiro em pvc ou acrílico para colocar a sump e assim mesmo que exista agua ao nível da sump fica no mesmo.

dos esquemas o mais simpático é o 1º.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Pedro pela disponibilização do projecto.

(...)

Penso que amanhã ou depois de amanhã, já tenha a cotação para:
2x tubos (cada tubo tem 6m) secção quadrangular 40x40mm de aço Inox 316L.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem quando cheguei a casa, coloquei mãos à obra e medi o ângulo da parede.
São 53º de inclinação.

Como a suta não dava para tirar o ângulo de forma directa... usei a engenhoca de baixo. Depois com a suta, tirei o ângulo da engenhoca.







Já posso começar a projectar!

(...)




> 2x tubos (cada tubo tem 6m) secção quadrangular 40x40mm de aço Inox 316L.


Parece que ninguém fez contas... 2x tubos são insuficientes... terão que ser 3...
Entretanto, como a parede tem 85cm e o rodapé tem cerca de 2cm... parece que o aqua vai ter 83x83cm.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia (novamente  :yb665:  )

Aqui está o que poderá ser o desenho final da estrutura.
Altura de 90cm.





Depois, aproveitando restos de aço inox, fazer eventualmente uns pequenos esquadros para colocar nos cantos da estrutura.

Que acham? Sugestões...

PS- Só agora reparei que me esqueci de colocar uma barra no meio da estrutura, na parte superior, onde vai assentar o aqua...  :Frown: 


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ora aqui está a rectificação do que dizia...




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Pedro

porreiro é isso mesmo.
só não fazia a estrutura até ao chão mas isso são opiniões.
deixava uns pés e as traves horizontais inferiores deixava a cerca de 10cm do mesmo.
e claro que não fazia isso em inox a não ser que tivesse ganho o euromilhões :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Pedro. Quanto ao material, ainda nada está definido.

(...)

Segue mais um boneco...
Como o triângulo vai ficar aberto na parte superior, os mangues poderão crescer à vontade.
Claro está que irão ficar dentro de uma sump, separada da sump principal, mas com interligação de água.



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Pedro,

Estou totalmente de acordo com o esquema do PedroPedroso, já utilizei estruturas de moveis com e sem pés e posso assegurar que desta forma a manutenção é muito mais facil.

Não concordo apenas com a elevação da sump, pois não vejo mais valia neste detalhe.

Sugeria ainda a utilização de pés plásticos reguláveis apropriados para corrigir desníveis no piso.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Em termos de manutenção poderá até ser mais vantajoso, mas no que concerne à distribuição do peso uniformemente pelo chão, a opção de colocar pés é totalmente errada....pois iria concentrar o peso em 4 ou 6 pontos especificos...

Falo por exemplo na minha estrutura que está a suportar cerca de 2000 kg...agora não sei os pesos envolvidos nesse teu projecto!

Mesmo assim eu não o faria....


cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Caro Pedro Chouriço,

O peso do aquario sobre a estrutura, está concentrano apenas nos pilares da mesma.


 :SbOk:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Caros amigos o peso e transmitido ao chão só pelos pés 
As traves servem só para não abrir a estrutura. 
Funciona como um edificio e estes estão assentes em 
Pilares e sapatas

física nada mais

----------


## Artur Fonseca

E portanto, em vez de usar pés que apoiariam a estrutura em 6 ou 7 pontos de 3x3 ou 4x4 cm, não usando pés, o peso é distribuído uniformemente pelas arestas que ficam em contacto com o chão, sendo muito mais seguro.  :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroPedroso

sim uma percentagem mínima comparado com os esforços que estão a ser transmitidos aos pilares.

não vás por ai pois podemos acabar a fazer diagramas de esforços e é chato.

mas podes ter a certeza que não é por elevares a vigas inferiores 10 cm que as estrutura cai

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Não estou a por em causa a solidez da estrutura, apenas o efeito da estrutura no piso... com pés há maior pressão localizada e pode mais facilmente danificar o chão...  :SbOk:

----------


## PedroPedroso

isso sim mas por exemplo se precisares de arrastar o aqua ( já me aconteceu e acredita que valeu a pena pois estava com uma fuga) é bem mais fácil.

eu nunca punha pés reguláveis, mas sim uns pés plásticos só para proteger o chão. ( como fiz)

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Por isso tinha já referido os pés regulaveis plásticos!

O dois em um ideial na minha opinião.

Já arrastei aquarios que pesavam muito, mesmo muito com eles e não riscão nem danificam o chão  :yb668: .

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos aqueles que expressaram a sua opinião.
Gostaria no entanto de ver mais participações, pois parece que há uma grande divergência de opinião entre as 2 facções (com pés/sem pés)...

Este projecto ainda vai demorar um pouco, visto querer aproveitar e pintar o escritório.
Para isso tenho que esperar pela Primavera.
Já olhei para o calendário e o mês de Abril parece-me adequado.
Digamos que um fim-de-semana de 4 dias (22-25/4)  :SbSourire2:  parece-me bem para a implementação do novo sistema. 

*Tenho uma questão. Poderei pintar e ter escumadores a trabalhar?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

Julgo que sim pois as tintas tem cada vez menos cheiro
Mas deixava sempre a janela aberta durante e depois das pinturas

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Boa tarde Pedro,

Para repartir o peso do aquário é melhor sem pés, mas como já foi aqui dito, o peso do aquário vai estar apenas nas barras verticais. O que podes fazer é por mais barras verticais, barras intermédias entre as dos cantos.

Agora, como o chão é de madeira flutuante (penso que não estou enganado mas diz.me se estiver), não será de todo seguro por o peso do tanque em apenas quatro pontos e isto é física :x
No teu caso não arriscava nada, e reforçava a estrutura de modo a repartir o peso. e claro os pés por baixo dos pontos de intercepção não vão ter mais impacto desde que sejam de um material macio.

A questão das tintas...não pesco nada disso :yb624:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Olá Pedro.

Aquarios novos pedem obras...também vamos adiar a nossa instalação do nosso aqua para 1º pintar a sala (mais umas obras) em relação ao cheiro da tinta tenho andado a pintar todas as divisões com a tinta charme extreme da robbialac, não tem praticamente cheiro. Penso que um e-mail á Robbialac também pode esclarecer alguma duvida.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Também não percebo muito de tintas mas acho que o mais importante é não cair nenhuma pinga no aqua... quanto aos "vapores" da tinta, se não afectar o pintor sem máscara provavelmente também não afecta os peixes...  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Pedro

nada como uma ficha técnica para se perceber melhor.
agora como diria o Guterres é só fazer as contas.... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Desafiei a minha esposa para me acompanhar na visita a um aquário de um membro do fórum.
Tanto filho (5 anos) e esposa gostaram do que viram (eu também claro  :SbSourire2:  ) e parece então que vai haver uma alteração de planos... :Palmas: 

O aquário vai mudar de sítio. Não irá ficar na parece enviesada, mas sim numa parede direita, onde está actualmente a secretária. Um aquário numa parede direita, tem outro realce.

Sendo assim, terei que alterar as dimensões do aquário. Parece-me que irá ficar com C100xL70-L75xH50cm... ou seja, com 70cm de profundidade de campo.

Agora, terá que ficar super silencioso, e 'super' sem luz a espirrar para fora.

Sendo assim, a estrutura irá ficar rectangular, de maior facilidade de construção.

Não sei se fico agradado com esta alteração... estava mentalizado para ter cerca de 80cm de profundidade de campo...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É melhor assim!

A outra solução era delicada... Continuo a dizer que tem mesmo cara daquelas coisas que funcionam na perfeição na teoria e no papel e depois dão raia por todos os lados na prática.

ASsim é mais "limpo"  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este fim-de-semana entraram 8 Cardinais de Bangai, com cerca de 3 meses de vida, oriundos do viveiro do António Afonso.
Andam os 8 juntos, ainda resguardados num canto do aquário, mas com apetite.
Estou-lhes a dar 2x dia, uma mistura de artémia, red plankton e lobster eggs.
Vários meses depois sem peixes no aquário, e 3 meses de espera que passaram num instante, o aquário volta a estar povoado e os corais voltam a ser alimentados.
Neste tempo todo, desliguei as TPA's diárias. Reduzi as TPA's manuais, eventualmente para 1x/mês (talvez) e os corais nunca foram alimentados.
Apenas uma Caulastrea verde fluorescente se ressentiu (resta um pólipo), enquanto que as outras 3 caulastreas cresceram... vá-se lá entender.

É um peixe que em cardume fica muito bonito! Pelos menos com este tamanho... 3 meses de vida... bem sei que adultos ficam umas 'baleias'  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Após teram dado entrada 8 Cardinais de Bangai no dia 5/Fev, entre o dia 8-9/Fev. morreu 1.
Nunca o encontrei.
Os outros já estão mais ambientados. Andam grande parte do tempo em cardume, embora possam ter uma variação de 5+2, 4+3 e 7+0.

É um peixe que me tem cativado, embora continue tímido.
São giros a comer... pouco atrevidos e comodistas. A comida tem que passar por eles, para então se atirarem a ela.
Não são muito de ir atrás da comida, mas os movimentos que fazem para a apanhar são engraçados.

O prateado fica azulado com a luz do foco de leds.

Os mangues e corais reagiram positivamente às reposição de TPA's diárias de 4L e de 30L ao fim-de-semana (agora sem falhas)
Claro que a adição de comida (desta vez apenas para os peixes) também foi bem recebida.

Os Cardinais parecem comer bem artémia e mysis. Red plancton e Lobster eggs, parece que nem por isso...
Que mais lhes poderia dar?

Entretanto, nunca fui grande apologista de usar carvão... nunca liguei... mas ontem coloquei uma meia com um pouco de carvão da Fauna Marin... como usei um pouco de X-aiptasia... não fosse o diabo tecê-las...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Os SPS mostram novamente sinais de crescimento.
Duas semanas depois de ter retomado a alimentação, fruto da introdução dos peixes já referidos nos posts acima, e de ter retomado as TPA's diárias e semanais.

Quem parece não ter gostado muito desta nova fase, são as Ricordeas... em pouco tempo, 3 despegaram-se da rocha...

*Estou a dar mysis e artémia aos Cardinais. Que mais poderia dar?*

(...)

Ontem quando cheguei a casa e depois de uma breve olhada no aquário, fui jantar desanimado...
Apenas tinha observado 6 cardinais, sem nunca encontrar o 7º... Pensei, bom, já foste! e algo se passa no aquário, pensei eu...
Felizmente que depois do jantar lá o vi, isolado...
Hoje de manhã estavam novamente em formação 7+0.


Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pedro então tudo bem?

Como é que vai esse novo projecto?

Tenho que falar contigo sobre a implementação da coluna seca pois o tubo que terá durso terá que ficar baixo para poderes ter uma queda de água do aquário para a coluna seca. Tive que baixar o meu porque senão a pelicula de gordura à suprefície não "caí" para a coluna seca ficando no aquário.

Quando combinamos a visita para ires lá ver?




> Quem parece não ter gostado muito desta nova fase, são as Ricordeas... em pouco tempo, 3 despegaram-se da rocha...


Quanto às Ricordeas ... permite-me discordar que a alimentação não tem nada a ver com o facto de elas se terem despegado da Rocha. Elas despegam-se porque não estão confortáveis ... seja por iluminação a mais (menos provável) ou por circulação a mais (o mais provável). 

Já tive oportunidade de te dizer que elas gostam mesmo é de correntes calminhas ...

Grande abraço e marca mas é lá a data ...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui


Já tinha visto o post, mas tenho andado extremamente ocupado e agora decidi respirar um pouco...
O projecto está parado. 
Com o dinheiro que poderia ser muito bem para a estrutura em Inox, decidi oferecer uma prenda excepcional de aniversário à minha esposa que ontem fez anos.
Há momentos que são... que têm que ser especiais na vida de uma pessoa. Eu achei que este momento deveria ser muito especial.
De modo que, o projecto vai aguardar um pouco mais...

Quanto à visita, temos que combinar. A mim penso que me dê jeito daqui a 2 semanas... mas até lá falamos.

Quanto às Ricordeas, curioso o facto de se terem começado a despegar a partir do momento em que voltei às TPA's...

(...)

Alterei algumas rotinas...
Ainda não experimentei dar comida seca aos Cardinais de Bangai.
Tenho dado apenas comida congelada, 2x ao dia.

1.
Ao contrário do que fazia anteriormente, a comida destinada àquele momento, passei a colocá-la num passador de modo a que água do descongelamento não entre no aquário.
Ao fim de 3 semanas de peixes no aquário, não tenho qualquer ponto verde de alga nos vidros.

2.
Nunca liguei ao carvão activado, excepto quando perdi todos os peixes...
Na altura comprei uma embalagem de carvão Fauna Marin para ter como reserva...
Decidi depois da introdução dos peixes, colocar 10 colheres de sopa de carvão numa meia e agora tenho carvão de forma permanente.
Se é algo que a maioria faz, porque razão estaria eu a fugir àquilo que é prática corrente?
Mas na embalagem diz que este carvão deve ser usado até 4 dias... para usar de forma permanente, comprar outra ref. da Fauna Marin... é assim memsmo?

3.
Passei a fazer semanalmente, TPA's entre os 30 e 40L, agora de forma séria, honesta e íntegra.


Com estas opções, os SPS's retomaram o crescimento e as cores melhoraram.

Optei por tomar algumas destas decisões, porque reparei que uma Acan, à semelhança das suas antecessoras, apresentava regressão no tecido.
Penso que tenha estagnado.
Não sei ainda, se poderei ligar o X-Aiptásia a estes sintomas... daí a minha decisão de usar carvão activado.

(...)

Penso começar o Balling em breve, em substituição das TPA's diárias.

(...)

Novidades tecnológicas DIY estão a ser preparadas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Pedro, como se costuma dizer, o que não nos mata torna-nos mais fortes. E sendo assim é continuar o que andas a fazer e de cabeça erguida porque melhores dias virão.

Desejo-te muita sorte com o teu projecto  :Wink: 

PS: fico a aguardar os novos DIY (tenho vindo a acompanhar os outros que fizeste, coadas, escumador, etc...)

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bom dia Rui
> 
> 
> Com o dinheiro que poderia ser muito bem para a estrutura em Inox, decidi oferecer uma prenda excepcional de aniversário à minha esposa que ontem fez anos.
> Há momentos que são... que têm que ser especiais na vida de uma pessoa. Eu achei que este momento deveria ser muito especial.
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro

Roma e Pavia não se fizeram num dia.
Sabes que as nossas marias, de vez em quando também gostam de receber prendas especiais.
A minha por acaso faz anos em Março e também estou seriamente a pensar em lhe oferecer uma scolymia.(vamos ver se ela vai gostar ou não)

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> A minha por acaso faz anos em Março e também estou seriamente a pensar em lhe oferecer uma scolymia.(vamos ver se ela vai gostar ou não)


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

*Preciso da vossa ajuda sff*

Desde o final do ano passado que voltei a adquirir Acans, para repôr aquelas que morreram por excesso de nitratos.
Supostamente terá sido isso que as levou à morte, visto elas não gostarem mais de 10ppm de nitratos.
Depois de diversas TPA's e vários meses sem peixes no sistema, estas novas Acans, sempre se mostraram bonitas até que voltei a adicionar peixes ao sistema.
Entraram 8 Cardinais de Bangai, um morreu a meio da 1ª semana no aquário, os outros estão bem e a crescer.
Acontece que recentemente detectei uma recessão de tecido numa, e agora outra e talvez numa terceira...

Toda a comida congelada que entra no sistema, é agora deixada num passador para escorrer toda a água de congelação.
Dou comida congelada 2x/dia aos Cardinais.
Desde que coloquei peixes que faço TPA's semanais religiosas de 30-40L.
A aquisição de um escumador está fora de questão...
A aquisição de um sistema de bio-pellets é algo que poderá vir a ocorrer...
Por vezes vejo asterinas e pequenas minhocas peludas (vermes de fogo!?) a passear por estas Acans... quero eu pensar que seja para comer os tecidos mortos...

Qual a vossa opinião?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde
> 
> *Preciso da vossa ajuda sff*
> 
> Desde o final do ano passado que voltei a adquirir Acans, para repôr aquelas que morreram por excesso de nitratos.
> Supostamente terá sido isso que as levou à morte, visto elas não gostarem mais de 10ppm de nitratos.
> Depois de diversas TPA's e vários meses sem peixes no sistema, estas novas Acans, sempre se mostraram bonitas até que voltei a adicionar peixes ao sistema.
> Entraram 8 Cardinais de Bangai, um morreu a meio da 1ª semana no aquário, os outros estão bem e a crescer.
> Acontece que recentemente detectei uma recessão de tecido numa, e agora outra e talvez numa terceira...
> ...


Pode ser por  teres a agua demasiado limpa ,já que os lps gostam de um pouco de nitrato e fosfato.Se possivel mete ai os valores .
Já agora ,alimentas as acans?se sim ,em que periodo? :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Por vezes vejo asterinas e pequenas minhocas peludas (vermes de fogo!?) a passear por estas Acans... quero eu pensar que seja para comer os tecidos mortos...


Olá Pedro!

Cuidado que há vermes desses que gostam de petiscar os tecidos moles dos LPS!

Agora não sei se é o caso desses que tens no teu aqua...

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hoje decidi agir.... em virtude do que se está a passar com as Acans...

Mudei ~60L de água com sal Crystal Sea.
Aspirei tudo o que era sumps e mini-sumps!

Inspeccionei as Acans afectadas e retirei asterinas que lá se encontravam.
Na Acan mais afectada, a asterina estava tão colada que mais parecia uma lapa.
Nas restantes, com a ajuda de uma pinça, retirei minhocas peludas (fireworms?)
Pelo sim pelo não, irei brevemente adquirir um caranguejo, para eliminar as asterinas.

(...)

Hoje, por sugestão, de modo a baixar os nitratos, comecei a adicionar o seguinte:

*MicroBacter7 da Brightwell
Reef BioFuel da Brightwell*

Para começar, adicionei 5ml de MicroBacter (o aqua tem 200L...)
5ml para 95L de água para sistemas carregados
5ml para 190L de água para sistemas com baixos nutrientes.

Que opiniões podem emitir acerca dos produtos em questão?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Hoje decidi agir.... em virtude do que se está a passar com as Acans...
> 
> Mudei ~60L de água com sal Crystal Sea.
> Aspirei tudo o que era sumps e mini-sumps!
> 
> Inspeccionei as Acans afectadas e retirei asterinas que lá se encontravam.
> Na Acan mais afectada, a asterina estava tão colada que mais parecia uma lapa.
> ...



Se são bacterias vai baixar os nutrientes da água.

agora são em que forma cistos?
adormecidas?
não faço ideia...
mas presumo que funcionem...

agora o escumador é que depois vai tirando isso da água...

talvez deixar que elas se reproduzam um pouco para depois as retirar com o escumador...talvez seja boa ideia deixar os escumadores em pausa durante um periodo, para que ocorra uma explosão demográfica das bacterias...e só depois usar o escumador...

assim o processo de retirar os nutrientes a mais da coluna de água pode ser mais rápido...mas realmente não sei..
 :Smile: 

agora ando com experiências (desligar escumador e só usar carvão), e como o meu sistema tem andado bem, parte de uma situação favorável, agora se será para outra menos favorável vamos ver...

mas julgo que se entendermos bem os nossos sistemas parte também da intuição. e destas "invenções"
e só com estes tweaks é que poderemos compreender melhor isto...
e cada sistema é um sistema diferente...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estou numa fase que não posso ver minhocas... ontem com o aqua a meia-luz, levantei a Acan mais afectada e estava lá um ninho de minhocas!
Já tinha feito o mesmo, mas com a luz acesa e nada...

Com uma pinça estou a apanhar todas as minhocas que vejo...
Faço bem, faço mal... não sei... sei que tenho que ir eliminando variáveis...

Uma das variáveis que me está em falta, é voltar a alimentar os LPS.
Até ao crash que se deu no meu aqua, alimentava os LPS 2x/semana ou mesmo 3x... depois deixei-me disso...

Parece-me que foi quando há um mês atrás adicionei peixes ao sistema, *e passei a fazer TPA's semanais*, que as Acans pioraram...
Talvez nem sejam os nitratos que as estejam a afectar, visto que enquanto não voltei a ter peixes (+ de 3 meses sem peixes) os nitratos mantiveram-se ~10-15ppm (fazia apenas uma TPA/mês neste período) e as Acans estavam gordas.

*Neste sentido, e agora que estou a adicionar bactérias, que tipo e forma de alimentação das Acans me aconselham?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como uma das variáveis para a recessão do tecidos das minhas Acans é a eventual escassez de comida... voltei ontem a fazer aquilo que fazia antes do crash...

Dar de comer aos LPS, pólipo a pólipo. Neste momento estou apenas focado nas Acans. Pela reacção da Acan mais afectada, pouca vontade de comer... não se deve safar... Todas as outras reagiram de forma enérgica!

Esta manhã, antes das luzes se apagarem, voltei a dar comida... artémia, red plancton e lobster eggs, tudo misturado numa seringa. Como ontem alguém me dizia: "Nunca vi ninguém morrer de barriga cheia..."

E assim sendo, estou a aumentar a quantidade de comida disponível na coluna de água.

Dar comida aos corais é das coisas que me dá mais gozo, mas com receio de aumentar novamente os nitratos, deixei-me disso... até agora...

Vamos ver o que acontece... agora ando mais em cima dos testes...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Três refeições depois... a Acan mais ofendida, dá sinais de melhoras.
Já está mais inchada.
A segunda mais ofendida, já tinha reagido melhor esta manhã.
Todas as outras mostram boas cores e com uma silhueta carnuda.

Continuo a adicionar 5ml/dia de Nitrobacter7.

As manchas de alga coralina no vidro frontal, estão agora mais amplas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Depois da 4ª refeição em 2 dias (2x/dia), parece-me que as 2 Acans mais afectadas dão sinais de melhoria.
A que se encontrava mais frágil e que não se mostrou muito interessada na 1ª refeição, mostra agora os seus tentáculos e mostra-se mais inchada.

Pode ser que eu tenha tomado o caminho certo ainda a tempo de as salvar...

Tenho feito assim:
Descongelo comida e escorro-a por um passador.
Tombo a comida para um copo e injecto 20ml de água do aqua.
Absorvo tudo o que se encontra no copo para uma seringa.
Desligo tudo o que é bombas.
Alimento corais pólipo a pólipo com a seringa.
Aguardo 10-20min.
Volto a ligar bombas de circulação.
Aguardo que a comida entretanto levantada pela corrente seja devorada pelos peixes.
Volto a ligar bomba de retorno e escumador.

Se realmente se comprovar que seria falta de alimento, é algo sobre o qual terei que reflectir...
Pois a carga orgânica irá aumentar... embora não saiba até que ponto, pois a comida que estou a dar aos corais, é congelada e fornecida pólipo a pólipo onde o excedente está a ser consumido pelos peixes.
O escumador DIY até se pode revelar curto...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Esta manhã, 3º dia consecutivo, 5º alimentação consecutiva a alimentar as Acans, pólipo a pólipo.
Parece-me que a recessão de tecido parou... e talvez até existe uma inversão... ou então um melhor preenchimento dos espaços...
Já lhes dei tanta comida neste espaço de tempo, que me parece que não têm espaço para mais comida na 'barriga'...

Se as outras Acans, algum tempo depois do crash, podem ter morrido de excesso de nitratos, estas parece-me que estavam a morrer à fome...

Agora... questões...

*Eu estava a alimentar mal os peixes?
Ou estava a alimentar mal os corais?*

É que neste espaço de tempo, os corais eram 'alimentados' com a comida que dava aos peixes...
Agora, os peixes estão a ser 'alimentados' com a comida que injecto nos pólipos dos corais...

Continuo a colocar diariamente 5ml de Microbacter7...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pedro, ontem estive na Bubbles e o Paulo mostrou-me uma comidinha para LPS em grânulos que é realmente fabulosa.

Esteve a alimentar SPS à minha frente e a velocidade a que se fecham para comer é impressionante.

Se calhar podias experimentar ou se quiseres podemos comprar um frasco a meias ... acho que eram 18 ou coisa que o valha. 

Tem a vantagem de não dar tanto trabalho e se calhar também não tem a adição de tanta matéria orgânica ou fosfatos no aquário.

Abraço,

RMG

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Obrigado pela dica! Era isto?
Fauna Marin’s new Ultra LPS Grow + Color

Já cá está! Fui ontem buscar.
À noite estive a treinar tiro ao alvo. Hen Hen! Acho que exagerei na dose...Não há fome que não dê em fartura!

Curioso que a reacção dos corais não é linear.
Corais da mesma família mas de sub-famílias diferentes reagem de forma diferente...

Nas Blastomussas, houve reaccções diferentes. Coral muito enérgico, outro nem tanto.
Vi Ricordeas aos saltos assim que sentiram esta comida, outras nem tanto...
A Duncan, essa é a mesma doida de sempre!

Quanto às Acans, as 2 mais afectadas, foram as que ligaram menos à comida... penso que por serem actualmente as mais sobrecarregadas de comida.
Todas as outras reagiram de forma enérgica.

Hoje de manhã, mais uma sessão de seringa de pólipo em pólipo, nomeadamente nas Acans mais afectadas. Desta feita foi artémia+spirulina.
Já uma 3ª Acan mostrava recessão de tecido. Vou estar atento, pois não consigo perceber se ainda continua a regredir.

(...)

Com estas doses intensivas de comida, os nitratos recuaram ligeiramente. 
Antes tinha valores de 10-15ppm e agora parece-me ter 5-10ppm.
Continuo a adicionar 5ml/dia de Microbacter7.

(...)

Experimentei 1ª vez dar flocos aos meus Cardinais. Um ou outro ainda foi experimentar, mas não foi acto que repetisse...
Que posso fazer, de modo a fornecer-lhes flocos?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Hoje voltei a dar a nova comida da Fauna Marin a todos os LPS.
Ando a praticar tiro ao alvo, para lhes acertar na boca... :SbSourire2: 

Aqui fica uma foto, das tuas Acans mais afectadas.





A ideia que tenho é que a recessão parou e existe uma melhor ocupação dos espaços por parte dos tecidos, ao longo do esqueleto...
Parece-me também que desde que lhes estou a dar comida (3ª feira, dia de Carnaval) que as cores melhoraram.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Hoje voltei a dar a nova comida da Fauna Marin a todos os LPS.
> Ando a praticar tiro ao alvo, para lhes acertar na boca...


Boas!

Eu para evitar esse tiro ao alvo e como tenho uma coluna de agua grande, arranjei um pedaço de tubo VD16 (tubo branco das canalizaçoes electricas!), e coloco os granulados por ai!

Coloquei um pequeo funil e é maravilha, visto o granudado afundar...

è mesmo meter a comida à boca...

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Coloquei um pequeno funil e é maravilha, visto o granulado afundar...
> é mesmo meter a comida à boca...


Pedro, isso já eu faço, graças à gentileza do Paulo!  :SbSourire2: 
Só não percebo a ideia do funil... eu encho o 'cano' com 2 bolinhas de cada vez.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Oi!

A ideia do funil é meter mais granulado sem desperdiçar...

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

As Acans continuam a recuperar! Diariamente ministro 1 a 2 bolas de comida da Fauna Marin em cada um dos pólipos.
Extraordinária a reacção das Acans e Duncan, quando a comida é direccionada para zona próxima do pólipo.
Tudo leva a crer que era fome mesmo.
Os Nitratos estão a 10ppm, talvez os fosfatos estejam a aumentar, mas desde que tenho peixes (cerca de mês e meio) ainda não foi necessário limpar os vidros.
A alga coralina parece ganhar nova força.
Os SPS retomaram o crescimento.

Para além de alimentar diariamente os LPS, aumentei a dose de comida fornecida aos peixes.
Se antes dava 1/2 cubo de comida congelada, passei a dar um cubo inteiro de comida, previamente descongelado e filtrado.

Tento dar a comida na zona dos LPS, assim qualquer comida que chegue ao fundo do aquário antes de ser consumida, cai em cima dos LPS.

Dando-lhes comida eles fazem o que têm a fazer. Crescer e com cores.
Pois assim não têm que despender energia na sua procura, dedicando-se à parte da ‘estética’ como forma de recompensa pelo nosso empenho no seu bem estar.
Na minha óptica, a alimentação é muito mais importante que algum deficit de iluminação.


Resumindo e concluindo.
Comida não pode faltar aos nossos amigos.
Os detritos que daí provêm, é da nossa responsabilidade resolver e não deles.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pedro, e relativamente às Ricordeas? Já conseguiste que elas se fechassem e papassem também?

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

As Ricordeas também papam! Mas nem todas comem de igual forma...
Aquelas que comem, têm um comportamento espectacular.
Parece que levantam voo para depois se fecharem sobre elas.
Mas como digo, só apenas algumas reagem assim.

Penso que aquelas que saíram do sítio, não foi devido à circulação, pois essa manteve-se.
O que alterou nesse momento, foi o incremento das TPA's aquando da introdução de peixes.

Ou seja, comecei a fazer TPA's demasiado cedo, pois estive 3-4 meses sem peixes e os LPS mostravam saúde.
Foi no momento que coloquei peixes e consequentes TPA's que os LPS se ressentiram.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, para baixares mais esses valores porque não ponderas utilizar um algae scrubber? pareceu-me ser bastante eficaz.

http://www.reefforum.net/f112/algae-scrubber-17630/

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Obrigado pela dica.
Mas eu não quero baixar mais os nitratos... acho que 10ppm é muito bom.
Talvez mais do que isso seja um problema.

Mantê-los a estes níveis é +- pretendido.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Hum, pensei que os quiseres pôr a zero mesmo. Boa sorte e bom trabalho  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia
Esta manhã desliguei a minha bomba de retorno, hábito que adquiri recentemente para melhor aproveitar a comida que deito no aquário. Acontece que depois não voltou a ligar… Não é a 1ª vez que acontece… com uma limpeza do rotor aquilo ia ao sítio. Mas desta vez, o rotor está mesmo nas últimas com componentes a desfazerem-se…
Apercebi-me que só começa a trabalhar com a ajuda, colocando uma chave de fendas e dando um impulso…
Já há algum tempo que me vinha apercebendo que quando a ligava fazia um ruído incomodativo, ruído esse que passava quando eu a desligava uma 2ª vez e voltava a ligar.
A bomba é uma Hagen AquaClear PowerHead 901 (Ano de 2004), daquelas que na altura eram vendidas como sendo bombas de circulação/retorno, que trazia um bico de pato…
Se alguém me souber informar onde poderei comprar um rotor para esta bomba, ficarei extremamente grato.

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Esquece o rotor ... compra mas é uma bomba nova. Tens opções relativamente baratas e de certeza comparativamente mais silenciosas.

Com o rotor só estás a gastar dinheiro duas vezes.

Aproveitas e compras já a pensar no próximo aquário.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Rui, a bomba de retorno dos meus sonhos é uma 'Mini Red Dragon 3500'...
Neste momento não consigo lá chegar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Concordo com o Rui. Acho que devias comprar uma bomba nova para evitar gastar dinheiro duas vezes.

Também eu sou grande fã das Red dragon... mas €€€'s. Não sei se justifica.
Habitualmente uso Eheim, muito fiáveis, mas com a desvantagem que não são totalmente silenciosas. 

Há umas novas bombas de retorno interessantes no mercado, que eu gostaria de experimentar ou ouvir relatos.

A tunze silence pump 2400 L/h (30w) ou 3000L/h (42w)



Várias bombas Sicce Synchra desde 2000 até 5000 L/h, 40w até 105w respectivamente.
Há quem diga que estas são as mais silenciosas, e há quem também diga que "por dentro" são iguais às Tunze silence



E mais recentemente a Aquamedic apresentou a Ecorunner (a substituir o velho modelo Ocean Runner) 
Há uma versão de 3500 L/h e 6000L/h (há mais potentes), não consegui encontrar informação sobre a 3500, a 6000 gasta 70w 



Espero que ajude.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Ricardo pela disponibilidade e dicas.

A actual bomba, supostamente debita ~3500l/l num aquário de 200L.
A sicce 4.0 debita ~3500l/h, 80W 
A sicce 3.0 debita ~2700l/h, 45W
A sicce 2.5 debita ~2400l/h, 40W
A sicce 2.0 debita ~2150l/h, 32W

Qual o débito que aconselham?
Vou ser sincero, pelo custo estou inclinado para a Sicce 2.0 e numa melhor oportunidade, evoluir para a do sonho, ficando a sicce como reserva...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> A sicce 3.0 debita ~2700l/h, 45W


Vou para esta e não se fala mais nisso...

(...)

Outra questão.
Tenho uma Caulastrea que tinha-a classificado como de combate, com recessão num dos pólipos...

Que alterações fiz?
Há cerca de um mês que passei a colocar carvão activado... algo que desprezava e que usei aquando do crash...
Uso o da Fauna Marin, aquele que diz para usar apenas 4 dias...
Que faço? 
Meto 10 colheres de carvão numa meia e troco-o ao fim de uma semana.
As cores dos poucos SPS parece que melhoram... mas como entretanto também passou a haver mais comida na coluna de água... já não sei...

Passei a usar MicroBacter7... durante 15 dias, uma tampa.
Ao fim desses 15 dias passei a adicionar BioFuel (Brightwell), 1/2 tampa/dia.
Ao fim desses 15 dias passei a adicionar uma gota apenas de MicroBacter7.

Os restantes LPS apresentam cores muito boas  :Smile: 

Sugestões.
Baixo PH devido ao reforço de bactérias? Não meço Ph...
Fome? Talvez... aquele pólipo não está em boa posição para receber comida, apesar de ser aquele que apanha mais luz...
Poucos nitratos ou fosfatos? Não sei... não meço fosfatos e o de Nitratos está na gaveta... a ver se meço logo...

Bem sei que não estou a dar muita informação para ser ajudado...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Rui, a bomba de retorno dos meus sonhos é uma 'Mini Red Dragon 3500'...
> Neste momento não consigo lá chegar...


Oi!

Recentemente adquiri uma destas...realmente é um mundo à parte....não tem nada a ver com a Eheim 5000 que tinha.....simplesmente não faz qualquer ruido e tem muita força mesmo!

O baixo consumo também ajuda muito...pena é mesmo o preço!

cumps

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Pedro

tenho essa a sicce 3.0 e é uma maquina, bastante mais silenciosa que a heim.

já agora uma duvida qual a velocidade que tem na bomba de retorno, eu uso no mínimo mas sempre tive essa dúvida?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Por coincidência, ultimamente estava a ter problemas de fluxo na bomba de circulação (Newjet 1700) que fazia com que o escumador não tivesse o nível de água exactamente ideal e assim perdia rendimento. Com esta situação a arrastar-se há meses, e sendo desde o início da montagem uma bomba provisória, avancei recentemente com aquisição da que considerei uma das melhores opções actualmente. Inicialmente estava a namorar uma Mini Red Dragon 2500 (ou 3500), mas também já li pontos menos favoráveis, tipo a bomba não arrancar após luz ir abaixo, entre outros.
E por acaso, recebi a nova bomba esta terça-feira. É uma Tunze Recirculation pump Silence electronic (1073.050), mesmo formato que a Tunze que o Ricardo citou mas versão electrónica (12 a 24V), controlável, até 3000l/h, com consumos, poder de elevação e fluxo muito interessantes:
http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=10&...-infoxunter051



> Rendimento de corrente a 18V: 900 - 2.200l/h
> Rendimento de corrente a 24V: 1.100 - 3.000l/h
> Amáx. a 18V: 2,5m
> Amáx. a 24V: 3,9m
> Consumo de corrente a 18V: máx. 26W
> Consumo de corrente a 24V: máx. 43W
> Tensão / Frequência: 100 - 240V / 50 - 60Hz
> Comprimento de cabo: 5m
> Medidas sem descarga e ventosas: 118 x 94 x 75mm




Passei a noite de ontem a instalar a bomba e fiquei bem impressionado com a versatilidade de controlo eletrónico do fluxo de água. Por outro lado, fiquei extremamente desapontado e até furioso com o "silêncio" da bomba...  :EEK!:  pois pois... a Newjet 1700 a 3 metros de distância não se ouve... crucial, pois o sistema está no meu quarto e durmo tranquilamente. Ontem com esta Tunze a estrear, ui... ouço a 6 metros (no WC) e é um barulho diferente, menos contínuo, mais tipo martelo pneumático... consegui minimizar um pouco reduzindo o caudal ao mínimo suficiente para chegar acima... mas mesmo assim não é imperceptível... Ainda vou tentar ajustar melhor (talvez a abertura da entrada, reduzir ao mínimo, ontem estava no máximo), a ver se melhora... se não conseguir dormir em condições lá vou ter mesmo de ir para a Mini Red Dragon... ou mesmo uma Maxijet 2300...  :yb665:  A situação possivelmente piora porque ainda não tenho "armário" na estrutura, então está tudo aberto e o ruído não é abafado...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Inicialmente estava a namorar uma Mini Red Dragon 2500 (ou 3500), mas também já li pontos menos favoráveis, tipo a bomba não arrancar após luz ir abaixo, entre outros.


Boas!

Já falhou a electricidade umas vezes e a minha nunca ficou parada....

cumps

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Boas,
> 
> Por coincidência, ultimamente estava a ter problemas de fluxo na bomba de circulação (Newjet 1700) que fazia com que o escumador não tivesse o nível de água exactamente ideal e assim perdia rendimento. Com esta situação a arrastar-se há meses, e sendo desde o início da montagem uma bomba provisória, avancei recentemente com aquisição da que considerei uma das melhores opções actualmente. Inicialmente estava a namorar uma Mini Red Dragon 2500 (ou 3500), mas também já li pontos menos favoráveis, tipo a bomba não arrancar após luz ir abaixo, entre outros.
> E por acaso, recebi a nova bomba esta terça-feira. É uma Tunze Recirculation pump Silence electronic (1073.050), mesmo formato que a Tunze que o Ricardo citou mas versão electrónica (12 a 24V), controlável, até 3000l/h, com consumos, poder de elevação e fluxo muito interessantes:
> TUNZE GmbH High-Tech Aquarium Technology: Katalog[predid]=-infoxunter051
> 
> 
> 
> Passei a noite de ontem a instalar a bomba e fiquei bem impressionado com a versatilidade de controlo eletrónico do fluxo de água. Por outro lado, fiquei extremamente desapontado e até furioso com o "silêncio" da bomba...  pois pois... a Newjet 1700 a 3 metros de distância não se ouve... crucial, pois o sistema está no meu quarto e durmo tranquilamente. Ontem com esta Tunze a estrear, ui... ouço a 6 metros (no WC) e é um barulho diferente, menos contínuo, mais tipo martelo pneumático... consegui minimizar um pouco reduzindo o caudal ao mínimo suficiente para chegar acima... mas mesmo assim não é imperceptível... Ainda vou tentar ajustar melhor (talvez a abertura da entrada, reduzir ao mínimo, ontem estava no máximo), a ver se melhora... se não conseguir dormir em condições lá vou ter mesmo de ir para a Mini Red Dragon... ou mesmo uma Maxijet 2300...  A situação possivelmente piora porque ainda não tenho "armário" na estrutura, então está tudo aberto e o ruído não é abafado...


 
Boas  :Olá: ,

Não te esquecas que existem sempre um período (break in period) em que as bombas fazem mais barulho. Isso ao fim de 72 horas passa-lhe se ela realmente fôr silenciosa.

Abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não te esquecas que existem sempre um período (break in period) em que as bombas fazem mais barulho. Isso ao fim de 72 horas passa-lhe se ela realmente fôr silenciosa.


Boas Rui,

Oxalá que sim, obrigado pela dica. Por acaso lembro-me disso acontecer no caso das Sunsun JVP.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> boas Pedro
> 
> tenho essa a sicce 3.0 e é uma maquina, bastante mais silenciosa que a heim.
> 
> já agora uma duvida qual a velocidade que tens na bomba de retorno, eu uso no mínimo mas sempre tive essa dúvida?


Na posição '+' tens maior fluxo de água...
Ou queres entrar na discussão que se deve ter pouco fluxo na bomba de retorno?

(...)

Hoje de madrugada faltou a luz e claro está... a velhinha bomba de retorno não pegou... lá andei eu com uma chave de fendas a ajudá-la a arrancar...
Acabei de colocar a Sicce 3.0 em funcionamento. Para já, mais caudal do que tinha.
Vamos lá a ver se ainda fica mais silenciosa...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Pedro

é mesmo uma dúvida que me assiste se deve ter-se mais fluxo ou menos fluxo de água a passar pela sump.
a minha está no mínimo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu coloquei a minha bomba no máximo e agora mesmo baixei para o mínimo...
Pareceu-me demasiado turnover... mesmo os Cardinais pareceram estranhar...

Não se pode confundir turnover de circulação (os tais 20%-50%) com o turnover da bomba de retorno...
Não faz sentido ter um elevado turnover de bomba de retorno, se não existir um acompanhamento do escumador...
Quer eu dizer que se o escumador tiver X de turnover, para quê ter um turnover da bomba de retorno com X.3 !? ou mesmo X.2!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estou em Fafe... e tive algum tempo para reflectir sobre o futuro do meu aquário...
Vou mudar a iluminação do meu aquário e ver como ele reage à alteração. As alterações que o António Vítor tem vindo a levar a cabo no seu aquário, inspiraram-me.  :SbOk: 
Já encomendei um kit de suspensão para elevar a minha nova calha que irei preparar em breve.
Será baseado no princípio da lamparina.
Irei aplicar diversas 'lamparinas' nesta nova filosofia de iluminação.
Assim que chegar a casa, irei elaborar o projecto 3D.
Já encomendei um aparelho de medição PAR de modo a validar o real valor da mesma.
Bem sei que irá ser difícil alcançar o tom azulado, mas estou a pensar envolver algumas das lamparinas, naquela tela azul que tempos remotos se colocava à frente das TV's a preto e branco.
Deste modo, espero contribuir de forma significativa para uma drástica redução dos custos e redução da tecnologia no nosso hobbie.
Como medida preventiva para eventuais infortúnios, irei aplicar um Sprinkler por cima do aquário. Como medida complementar irei adquirir um extintor, aproveitando o facto do condomínio ter aprovado a aquisição 3 extintores na última reunião de condóminos.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> bom dia
> 
> estou em fafe... E tive algum tempo para reflectir sobre o futuro do meu aquário...
> Vou mudar a iluminação do meu aquário e ver como ele reage à alteração. As alterações que o antónio vítor tem vindo a levar a cabo no seu aquário, inspiraram-me. :sbok:
> Já encomendei um kit de suspensão para elevar a minha nova calha que irei preparar em breve.
> Será baseado no princípio da lamparina.
> Irei aplicar diversas 'lamparinas' nesta nova filosofia de iluminação.
> Assim que chegar a casa, irei elaborar o projecto 3d.
> Já encomendei um aparelho de medição par de modo a validar o real valor da mesma.
> ...


???
Isso não provoca aumento de CO????

Cuidado com isso em casa, melhor comprar um medidor de co com isso!
 :Big Grin: 

O António Vitor inspirou-te para diminuires a tecnologia?
O escumador é old school...e uso leds...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boa e faz as Lamparinas com óleo de peixe para ser mais ecológico

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Se não tivesse um calendário à minha frente achava que tinhas andado a beber demais!  :Big Grin: 

Boa Pedro!

----------


## João Seguro

Pedro, tu sendo o homem dos DIY via-te mais numa montagem de painéis solares para suportarem toda a electricidade do aquário com uma ups DIY para suportar a falta de luz durante a noite. Mas fico a aguarda pelas lamparinas :P Nunca vi nada desse género implementado num aquário, vou pesquisar ^^

PS: obrigado pela info dos ermitas

Boa sorte  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Bom dia
> 
> Estou em Fafe... e tive algum tempo para reflectir sobre o futuro do meu aquário...
> Vou mudar a iluminação do meu aquário e ver como ele reage à alteração. As alterações que o António Vítor tem vindo a levar a cabo no seu aquário, inspiraram-me. 
> Já encomendei um kit de suspensão para elevar a minha nova calha que irei preparar em breve.
> Será baseado no princípio da lamparina.
> Irei aplicar diversas 'lamparinas' nesta nova filosofia de iluminação.
> Assim que chegar a casa, irei elaborar o projecto 3D.
> Já encomendei um aparelho de medição PAR de modo a validar o real valor da mesma.
> ...



Ah ah ah!

é isso e as portagens do IC19.....são uma realidade incontornável!!!!!

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

 :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Foi a minha mentira de 1 de Abril... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

> Boa noite
> 
> Foi a minha mentira de 1 de Abril...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


heheheh bem feito ^^

mesmo assim fica a ideia, sempre gostei muito de ler os teus tópicos de DIY xD

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Boa noite
> 
> Foi a minha mentira de 1 de Abril...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Foi a minha mentira de 1 de Abril...


Boas Pedro,

Por momentos tinha ficado seriamente preocupado com a tua sanidade mental...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Antes de mais, obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.




> Boa e faz as Lamparinas com óleo de peixe para ser mais ecológico


Pedro, já me tinhas caçado!? Fiquei na dúvida... hen hen




> sempre gostei muito de ler os teus tópicos de DIY


João, muito obrigado pelas amáveis palavras. Em breve irás ter a oportunidade de acompanhar mais uns DIY neste tópico...




> Por momentos tinha ficado seriamente preocupado com a tua sanidade mental...


Epá! Acho que continua estável...
Penso que seja o 3º ano consecutivo que conto aqui uma mentirinha...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho-me descuidado com as TPA's... cheguei mesmo a cancelar as TPA's diárias, pois as bombas que fazem essa gestão, uma gripou e outra está com nítida perda de caudal...
São bombas de reposição (Tunze), preparadas para períodos curtos de trabalho... Acontece que retirar e repor 30L de água ainda demora o seu tempo, aspirar a sump também...
Chego assim à conclusão que como medida preventiva devo substituir as bombas de 'TPA água suja' e a de 'TPA água limpa' a cada 2 anos.

Com isto tudo, e apesar de estar a dosear MicroBacter7 (1 gota/dia) e Reef BioFuel (1/2 tampa por dia) ambos os produtos da Brightwell... os meus nitratos voltaram a aumentar...
Continuo a alimentar os Cardinais 2x/dia com comida congelada, que escorro previamente. Estão a ficar enormes!

Não sei que caminho deva seguir...
Trocar de escumador...
Reactor de Zeolitos...

Mas penso que passa mesmo pela forma mais tradicional de resolução de problemas... TPA's semanais...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Mas penso que passa mesmo pela forma mais tradicional de resolução de problemas... TPA's semanais...


Boas!

Penso que se fizeres 10 a 15% semanalmente vais baixar esses nitratos!

Alimentas os Cardinais com o quê?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Alimentas os Cardinais com o quê?


Respondido por MP.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite a todos

Em Julho de 2010 dei início a um mega DIY.
Defini como prazo de finalização do mesmo, 1 ano!
É verdade...

O projecto encontra-se na recta final. Chamo-lhe um 'Hi-Tech Low Cost'.
Ainda pensei chamá-lo de CODINO, mas penso que o nome definitivo seja 'COADAS PLUS'


Notas:
Caixa em acrílico preto 4mm
Parafusos nylon M3x25mm
Led verde, indicador de 12V presentes na caixa
Leds laranjas, indicadores de funcionamento da bomba
Botões momentâneos para ferrar tubos

Aqui ficam as 1as imagens *de uma parte* do projecto - Dosing Pumps


*Projecto 2D*





*Projecto 3D*







*Fotos*























*Esquema eléctrico*




Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Pedro, então e a explicação aqui para os mais burrinhos na electrónica? Descreve ai o material também usado e se possível +- o custo dum brinquedo desses. Esta muito giro  :Wink:  já testaste alguma bomba? Vai ser para ligar ao pc ou ao LOGO?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Descreve aí o material usado e se possível +- o custo dum brinquedo desses.


Obrigado João pela tua participação.

(...)

Junto seguem mais algumas informações acerca do projecto das bombas doseadoras.
Apenas ontem juntei os custos.

Uma nota antes de avançar.
Quando penso num projecto DIY, faço uma pesquisa de custos, nomeadamente os maiores, os mais significativos.
Neste projecto, o elemento principal são as bombas, e foi sabendo os custos das bombas que decidi avançar.
Normalmente parto para um projecto quando sei que irei poupar cerca de 50%.
Claro está, que falo apenas nos custos directos, ou seja, no material.
Tudo o resto devia ser contabilizado, mas não é... parece um projecto simples, mas que me ocupou muito tempo.
Soldar uma resistência...cortar um fio...colocar ponteiras...
Este projecto, contabilizando tudo, ultrapassou os 50% que tive como referência - as bombas doseadoras da Bubble-Magus T-01.


*Alguns componentes*



*Tabela de custos*



Alguns links:
Bombas doseadoras
Relé 12V
Base de relé


Nos próximos dias irei apresentar um outro projecto 'Filho'.
O projecto 'Pai', a desvendar em devido tempo, explicará o que ficou por explicar.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pedro, onde arranjaste a caixa? Mandaste fazer? Se sim onde?

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Bruno

Obrigado pela tua participação.

Projectei a caixa. 
O painel cortei numa máquina CNC (Controlo Numérico por Computador) de Jacto de Água.
Mandei fazer a caixa, para não variar, na CHM Acrílicos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Obrigado. Está mesmo muito fixe!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Em breve espero proceder a algumas alterações no layout do aquário.
Pretendo retirar na totalidade, o maciço rochoso que se encontra sobre a direita...



A única coisa que se mantém desta foto, é apenas o layout...

Em contra-partida, estava a pensar adicionar 2 Ocellaris ao sistema, para fazerem companhia aos 7 Cardinais de Bangai.

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Tira a rocha primeiro para não stressares demasiado o sistema, mas sim, 2 ocellaris são sempre uma boa compra.  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ao fim de quase 3 meses após a introdução dos Cardinais, noto agora as primeiras algas no vidro frontal.

Penso que seja indícios de aumento de fosfatos no sistema.

Este mês por motivos profissionais as TPA's ficaram de lado, a juntar à 'morte' da bomba de troca de água suja (4L/dia) da sump...

Hoje analisei os nitratos e caminham para os 25ppm... mesmo com a adição de bactérias e carbono.

Este fim-de-semana tenciono fazer uma TPA de ~60L...

Não sei o que faça... se com TPA's semanais de 30L isto vai ao sítio, ou se é chegada a hora de investir em reactores de fosfatos e/ou nitratos...

Todos os conselhos são bem vindos!

Estranho estranho é que os LPS dão sinais de ressentimento, enquanto que os SPS têm todos eles pólipos estendidos, melhorias de cor e crescimentos... não percebo nada disto!

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Pedro, isso é muito estranho. Será que o escumador não está a trabalhar bem?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pedro, algo vai muito mal no reino da Dinamarca ...

Não me parece muito natural que um aquário com o tempo que o teu tem, a manutenção certa que sei que fazes tenha essa instabilidade toda.

Já consideraste outros motivos?

É que sinceramente, não é por não fazer uma TPA que isso começa a descambar tudo.

Será da RV que tens?

Eu por causa das diatomáceas não faço TPA à quase dois meses e não tenho nem de perto nem de longe o níval de nitratos que tu tens. E não te esqueces que o meu aquário e super recente.

Acho que está na altura de apressares o novo projecto ou fazer um full reset a essa montagem.

 Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado João e Rui pela vossa participação.

De facto a Rv poderá estar saturada... já passou por muito.
O escumador poderá ser insuficiente... dá-me ideia que tira sempre o mesmo... com ou sem carga orgânica...

De facto ideias para um novo projecto não faltam, mas tenho que aguardar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado João e Rui pela vossa participação.
> 
> De facto a Rv poderá estar saturada... já passou por muito.
> O escumador poderá ser insuficiente... dá-me ideia que tira sempre o mesmo... com ou sem carga orgânica...
> 
> De facto ideias para um novo projecto não faltam, mas tenho que aguardar.
> 
> ...


já pensastes nalguma guerra quimica, já pensastes nalgum veneno segregado por um coral qualquer, a ter mais efeito nalguns  lps por exemplo.
Veneno esse que mataria parte das bacterias, e portanto niveis altos  de nitratos...porque matou muitos dos seres vivos...

A tua rocha como é?
julgo que se tiver muita coralina pode ter menos poros, a minha para além de ser porosa, tem cavidades onde não entra luz, e portanto onde a coralina não chega...

Se o pessoal ainda está lembrado usei muita rocha morta fossilizada, por motivos ambientais e económicos, embora depois de limpa ficasse bem leve....
pode ter sido uma excelente escolha a longo prazo.
http://www.reefforum.net/112586-post20.html

siporax na sump já!
 :Smile: 

reparei que demorou muito tempo a ganhares algas no vidro do teu aquário, algum elemento que estivesse a bloquear o crescimento das algas (a ausência dele), isso também faz o mesmo nalguns corais, mais ainda nos de crescimento rápido como alguns lps.
poderia ter sido potássio, algo...

e isso também produz aumento dos outros elementos...porque existindo um elemento inibidor, os outros não são absorvidos.
Eu tenho uma receita flocos de spirulina, e praticamente é o que eu dou...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Este último mês estive muito tempo afastado de casa por motivos profissionais...
O mesmo se irá passar no próximo...
De modo que assim sendo, ao contrário do que era habitual, deixo os cubos de comida preparados para a minha mulher colocar no aquário. Ora, para não lhe pedir muito, não lhe peço que escorra a comida congelada... isso faço eu quando estou em casa.
Daí o eventual aumento de fosfatos...
Mas assim também ao contrário do habitual, o sistema apenas recebe um cubo de comida, em vez dos dois quando estou em casa.

O uso de Siporax é hipótese em cima da mesa.

*Mas gostaria que me ajudassem a esclarecer que outras matérias se usa num aquário para além do GAC.
Matérias para remover fosfatos?
Matérias para remover nitratos?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Decidi alterar o filosofia das TPA's diárias.
Nos diversos meses em que troquei 4L/dia, penso que os corais tenham gostado, pois sempre se repõe alguns oligoelementos, mas esta quantidade revelou-se insuficiente a médio prazo no que diz respeito à manutenção dos nitratos.

Vou agora começar uma nova abordagem que já iniciei no fim-de-semana para testes.
Às 2as , 4as e 6as feiras vou trocar 10L, pois infelizmente é o máximo que posso trocar sem parar o sistema.

Aos fins-de-semana irei recuperar a rotina da TPA de 30L.

Espero desta forma baixar os nitratos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Acabei da analisar a água do tanque de água salgada (limpa) para as TPA's, que antes era diárias, agora intercaladas de um dia...
*~10ppm... para uma água que deveria ter perto de ~0ppm.*

Já há tempos tinha sugerido que este tanque estaria a precisar de limpeza... visto que nunca foi limpo e o fundo está cheio de sujidade, fruto das diversas águas que ali estiveram, apesar de não ser neste tanque que a água seja misturada.
Antes usava sal Red Sea, que me parece que tem muita sujidade, ao invés do Crystal Sea que agora uso.

O meu tempo está escasso. Vai ser mais um mês cão a nível de tempo.

Mas penso que os nitratos altos no aqua principal, advenham daqui.

*Qual a vossa opinião?* 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> Acabei da analisar a água do tanque de água salgada (limpa) para as TPA's, que antes era diárias, agora intercaladas de um dia...
> *~10ppm... para uma água que deveria ter perto de ~0ppm.*
> 
> Já há tempos tinha sugerido que este tanque estaria a precisar de limpeza... visto que nunca foi limpo e o fundo está cheio de sujidade, fruto das diversas águas que ali estiveram, apesar de não ser neste tanque que a água seja misturada.
> Antes usava sal Red Sea, que me parece que tem muita sujidade, ao invés do Crystal Sea que agora uso.
> 
> O meu tempo está escasso. Vai ser mais um mês cão a nível de tempo.
> ...


...o teu maior problema é que a tal desnitrificação não se processa ao mesmo ritmo que tu metes...
agora poderá vir das TPA's ?

então vem da água da rede pública...ou dos filtros que tenhas, dúvido que sal algum tenha estes valores...mas nunca se sabe...
o recepiente por muito sujo que tivesse é muitos ppms...

nitrificação tens sempre de ter, senão mataria tudo com a amónia ou nitritos.

conselho....porque não experimentar siporax em caixas como o Ricardo disse num outro tópico, eu no teu caso e com o teu problema já tinha experimentado...
 :Wink: 

O teu outro problema pode ser um desequilibrio nos oligoelementos, é importante, basta ver o efeito que o carbono tem em alguns aquários, com a explosão das bacterias...porque haveria bem mais nitratos e fosfatos que carbono...

podes ter uma falha por exemplo nos fosfatos, e isso estar a impedir de teres bacterias que sejam escumadas, e portanto que consigas exportar nitratos...

basta ás vezes uma mudança de comida...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Este fim-de-semana procedi à limpeza dos tanques de água salinada...

O tanque do meio é onde faço a água.
O tanque de baixo é onde a água salinada fica armazenada.



Estes 2 tanques estavam bastante sujos... 2 anos de utilização... O do meio havia sido limpo uma ou outra vez... o debaixo, nunca.
O debaixo, ao limpar, saiam pedaços que pareciam lascas de tinta castanha.

De 10ppm, passei para 0 ppm na água salinada.

No aquário tenho 50ppm.

Já tinha pensado no que poderia e o amigo Paulo Bravo também parece concordar.

O problema poderá estar aqui...



*Dados da mini-sump

Na mini-sump dos mangues... por onde passa toda a água vinda do aquário.
Do lado esquerdo, acumula-se detritos que são aspirados de forma periódica.
Do lado direito, estão os mangues enterrados em 12cm de altura de areia...
Esta areia, não parecendo, deverá estar cheia de lixo e a alimentar os nitratos... espero retirar esta areia em breve, deixando apenas os mangues.

Medi os fosfatos com teste Salifert. Resultado irrisório.
Fiquei surpreendido, pois nas últimas 6 semanas, esta é a 7a semana, que por motivos profissionais passa a semana fora de casa. Como os Cardinais apenas comem comida congelada, peço à minha esposa que os alimente 1x/dia.
Acontece que quando estou em casa, descongelo a comida.
É trabalho que eu não peço à minha esposa e sendo assim, esta é a 7a semana que se manda fosfatos lá para dentro. 
Se o resultado é irrisório, atribuo essa facto aos mangues...

Pelo sim pelo não, tendo em conta que parece que toda a gente desconfia dos resultados dos testes de fosfatos, decidi colocar 50g de resina anti-fostatos da Fauna Marin e renovar/adicionar 100g de carvão activado também da Fauna Marin.
Coloquei as resinas na mesma meia.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Os detritos...
São uma dor de cabeça!

Eu acho que a melhor abordagem para um aquário a longo prazo é tentar concetrar os detritos de forma a que sejam fáceis de eliminar de alguma forma. Deixar esse trabalho só para "ajudantes marinhos" e mecânica é perigoso a longo prazo!

Julgo que no meu aquário vou optar pela solução de filtro de particulas, limpo regularmente!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Após várias lutas de problemas de manutenção do aquário (Nitratos, aiptásias...), *decidi deixar cair este projecto*.
Problemas de concepção do mesmo, levaram-me a puxar da imaginação e arranjar apêndices.
No meio surgiram diversos DIY dos quais me orgulho.
Outros estão a nascer...

Tenho sentido a necessidade de fazer algo novo. 
Agora mais maduro, espero construir algo melhor e que me faça mais feliz.

A casa não cresce e a carteira também não.
Vou abdicar então deste C100xL40xH50 e estou a pensar num cubo na verdadeira acepção da palavra - 50x50x50. 

Ficará melhor enquadrado e será mais fácil aplicar a manutenção que defendo.

Estou ainda indeciso entre o Acrilico e o Vidro...

Será bare bottom com placa acrilico branco no fundo.
Não vou falar em nomes, mas saberá que é dele que falo, quando disser que me foi sugerido aplicar silicone nesta placa e colocar areia por cima.
Ainda não explorei essa hipótese mas vou averiguar.

O móvel será bastante diferente do actual...
O actual tem ~70cm de altura... pois... foi baseado num antigo móvel de água doce que tive...
Penso que 110-120cm de altura será muito melhor, mesmo para aplicar os mangues na sump.

Pretendo colocar também um saco de filtragem...
Efeito visual minimalista...
Zero barulhos (Rui Manuel Gaspar conto contigo sff, lembrei-me que devido aos tubos (coluna seca), o aqua com L60cm fica melhor, para assim ficar com 50cm)...
Automação DIY melhorada...

Obrigado sentido a todos aqueles que participaram nesta aventura.
Obrigado a todos aqueles que irão participar nesta nova etapa.

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Após várias lutas de problemas de manutenção do aquário (Nitratos, aiptásias...), *decidi deixar cair este projecto*.
> Problemas de concepção do mesmo, levaram-me a puxar da imaginação e arranjar apêndices.
> No meio surgiram diversos DIY dos quais me orgulho.
> Outros estão a nascer...
> 
> Tenho sentido a necessidade de fazer algo novo. 
> Agora mais maduro, espero construir algo melhor e que me faça mais feliz.
> ...



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Tudo de bom para esse novo progecto  :SbOk:  e força com ele  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Força nisso, grande ou pequeno o que interessa é continuar....parar é morrer!

Tens de vir cá fazer uma visita para veres as modificaçoes e os meus mangues!

Abraço

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Boa sorte para o seu novo projecto.

A aquarifilia percisa de pessoas como o Pedro.

Por vezes mais vale esquecer o velho e começar tudo de novo tentando melhorar com os erros do passado.

Cá ficaremos á espera de novidades. :SbClinOeil:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boa tarde
> 
> Após várias lutas de problemas de manutenção do aquário (Nitratos, aiptásias...), *decidi deixar cair este projecto*.
> Problemas de concepção do mesmo, levaram-me a puxar da imaginação e arranjar apêndices.
> No meio surgiram diversos DIY dos quais me orgulho.
> Outros estão a nascer...
> 
> Tenho sentido a necessidade de fazer algo novo. 
> Agora mais maduro, espero construir algo melhor e que me faça mais feliz.
> ...


 
Grande Pedro, quando quiseres já sabes que estás à vontade. Quando é que passas lá em casa para ver aquilo?

A tubagem não te preocupes que é extremamente simples. 

Podemos falar um pouco para te contar a minha experiência e mostrar-te o que faria diferente hoje. Pensava que tinha aprendido muito com o meu passado e que tinha planeado e montado uma coisa com o mínimo de erros possível e posso garantir-te que se fosse hoje, já montaria algumas coisa de maneira diferente.

Entretanto e enquanto não desmontas esse e não começas o novo ... já pensaste em usar "vodka"???

Acho que podias fazer a experiência. E entretanto se precisares de sítio para aterrar com algumas coisas enquanto fazer a troca, tenho muito espaço no meu aquário.


Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação, disponibilidade e convites.

Enquanto as coisas não mexem, tenho que tratar do aqua existente.
Nesse sentido e convicto que uma boa parte da origem dos nitratos provinha da mini-sump dos mangues, decidi e se melhor pensei melhor o fiz, tirei os 12cm de areia que albergavam os mangues.

Tenho um mangue que a raíz parecia a de um nabo!
Portanto, tirei toda a areia, limpei e podei as raízes dos mangues.
Neste momento, a água passa directamente pelas raízes dos mangues.

Estive ausente durante durante a semana e ontem fiquei surpreendido com a reacção dos mangues.
Pensava que devido à poda, poderiam definhar um pouco, mas não, ganharam todos eles novos rebentos viçosos!!!

*Qual a causa desta reacção positiva?*
A areia estaria a sufocar os mangues?
Contacto directo com a água?
Não, não adicionei Boro!  :SbSourire2:  (António, é para ti!)

Grato pela atenção

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

> Não, não adicionei Boro!  (António, é para ti!)


ehehehehehhe sempre a mandar os outros a baixo :P estou a brincar xD

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação, disponibilidade e convites.
> 
> Enquanto as coisas não mexem, tenho que tratar do aqua existente.
> Nesse sentido e convicto que uma boa parte da origem dos nitratos provinha da mini-sump dos mangues, decidi e se melhor pensei melhor o fiz, tirei os 12cm de areia que albergavam os mangues.
> 
> Tenho um mangue que a raíz parecia a de um nabo!
> Portanto, tirei toda a areia, limpei e podei as raízes dos mangues.
> ...


lol...
As plantas por vezes precisam de ser podadas, para retirar tecido velho morto, e rejuvenecer...
As raizes estariam a precisar dos nitratos que tens no aquário e entererradas numa camada não permeável não tiravam....por exemplo...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> ehehehehehhe sempre a mandar os outros a baixo :P estou a brincar xD


O Pedro, já o conheço muito bem...não levo nada a mal...
 :Big Grin: 

MAs a sério Pedro tens as folhas torcidas?
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> O Pedro, já o conheço muito bem...não levo nada a mal...


Ainda bem. Só o escrevi, porque sabia que irias ler.  :SbOk5: 




> Mas a sério Pedro tens as folhas torcidas?


Torcidas não digo, mas terei 1/2 dúzia meio amareladas, algo que já tinhas detectado.

(...)

Boas notícias. Medi os Nitratos... 25ppm!!!
A semana passada estavam a 50ppm!!!

Que fiz... bom, tirei a areia já mencionada... nisso entraram 20l de água nova... onde apenas 5-10L, foram para ocupar o espaço da areia.
Na 2ª feira, via COADAS foram retirados mais 10L.

E farto de aiptásias, no Domingo passado, terei usado 5-7.5ml de vinagre para matar umas quantas...

Terá o vinagre ajudado?
Agora sim, os mangues conseguem filtrar a água sem a areia?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda bem. Só o escrevi, porque sabia que irias ler. 
> 
> 
> 
> Torcidas não digo, mas terei 1/2 dúzia meio amareladas, algo que já tinhas detectado.
> ...


há quem use vinagre em vez de açucar, ou vodka...como fonte de carbono, palpita-me que foi isso.
amarelas?
Sim lembro-me, mas não me lembrava do sintoma, apenas que estavam meio doentes.

http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/garden/az1106.pdf

verifica que sintomas tinhas...
sabes que magnésio,cálcio, entre outros não serão responsáveis...
A água salgada tem carradas disto!

até pode ser falta de nitrogénio, e este não se infiltrar na areia "impermeável"...
a areia que uso é inerte, não é preciso nenhuma areia!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Lá vou eu ter que voltar atrás...
Afinal o aquário não vai ser substituído... 

A água está a melhorar.
Em casa, chegámos a um acordo e a solução passa por evoluir o actual no que diz respeito a aquisições para este ficar com mais vida.

Quando estiver mais estabilizado, pretendemos colocar um Flavescens (dá uma vida estupenda a qualquer aquário) e Lysmatas Amboinensis.
Claro está, para além da introdução de novos corais.

(...)

Tenho aplicado cerca de 7.5ml de vinagre dia sim, dia não, de modo a adormecer as aiptásias... ao fim de 10min aspiro-as com uma mangueira de ar.

O escumador tem tirado mais escuma aquosa.

De seguida tenho feito TPA's de ~10L com 1.026 de densidade, pois o aquário está a 1.023...

Os nitratos estão neste momento entre os 10-25ppm.

Têm estado a baixar.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Quanto às aiptaisas ... Podes levar umas pedras lá a casa que o meu Chelmon agradece e eu também que sempre aumentava um pouco a biodiversidade.

Quanto a nitratos. Já pensaste em utilizar Vodka? Os relatos são estupendos quando feito com cabeça e é extremamente barato.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Penso que p método prodibio e as biopallets seriam mais eficazes nos nitratos....eu pessoalmente prefiro utilizar o Prodibio!


cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Rui, até que não me importava... hen hen, ia levando à vez. Acontece é que as rochas estão coladas, o que a nível de logística não ajuda, mesmo que fosse para usar o ferro de soldar...

Não o queres alugar!? hen hen

Pedro, os nitratos estão a baixar e só tem que ser...
Penso que as causas dos nitratos elevados tenham sido detectadas e corrigidas. Entretanto, o vinagre pelo que li vai ajudando em algo.  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Alugar??? para já não. Ainda o estou a ambientar e a engordar.

Já come de tudo: mysis, artémia, *pterapogon kauderni*, polvo ...  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

Só ainda não o habituei a flocos, mas já me vem comer à mão.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Já come de tudo: (...) *pterapogon kauderni*


Rui, explica lá isso... Os Cardinais já eram? Então?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> *pterapogon kauderni*


Estás a brincar, certo?
Aqueles que ganhaste no leilão? Esse "gajo" comeu-os?  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Rui, explica lá isso... Os Cardinais já eram? Então?





> Estás a brincar, certo?
> Aqueles que ganhaste no leilão? Esse "gajo" comeu-os?


 
Pois ... foi isso mesmo ...
Eram muito novitos. 1 mês de vida mas estavam a comer bem rotiferos e artémia congelada desfeita.

O problema é que feito parvo coloquei-os numa maternidade daquelas de plástico transparente dentro do aquário. 

à noite, depois das luzes apagarem, os gajos vinham para o fundo e mesmo com a pouca corrente eram arrastados para uma das laterais da maternidade e lá ficavam até ao dia seguinte.

A certa altura comecei a dar por falta de um por dia e ao princípio pensei que fossem de ser muito novitos e não terem resistido o que é natural que se percam alguns e pronto não liguei muito, embora fique sempre triste.

A certa altura comecei a achar mesmo estranho pois já estavam a morrer cardinais de mais e um dia às 4 da manhã que estava em trabalho lembrei-me de passar pelo aquário e ver o que se estava a passar e não é que por entre as ranhuras da maternidade lá estava o chelmom a papá-los?

ainda consegui sacar 3 deles e colocar na SUMP na mesma dentro da maternidade, mas já foi tarde. já estavam bastante debilitados.

O que chamou a atenção do chelmon foram os rotiferos pois saiam sempre um pouco pelas laterais da maternidade e o gajo ficava louco lá de volta.

Enfim ... é bom sinal. É sinal que come bem e é forte.  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Rui, azares acontecem! Já sabes que ele tem boa boca...

(...)

Pergunto eu...se os Stenopus Hispidus dão-se bem com os Lysmatas Amboinensis?
E em caso afirmativo, um par de ambos, é boa escolha?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Rui, azares acontecem! Já sabes que ele tem boa boca...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pergunto eu...se os Stenopus Hispidus dão-se bem com os Lysmatas Amboinensis?
> E em caso afirmativo, um par de ambos, é boa escolha?
> 
> ...



 :Olá: Ferrer

Eu não arriscava...quando os Amboinensis mudarem de casaco o Hipidus cata-os...mais ainda com a litragem que tens.
O meu...foram Amboinensis,Sticaudatas,da costa,Cerintiuns,Nassários,Ofiuros...e segundo o relato e documento do Baltazar,até os vermes de fogo marcham.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas eu tenho esse, mais dois Amboises, Debelios, hermitas, turbos, porcelain crab, etc, etc, e o Hispudos é o maior deles todos e nunca matou ninguém.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas eu tenho esse, mais dois Amboises, Debelios, hermitas, turbos, porcelain crab, etc, etc, e o Hispudos é o maior deles todos e nunca matou ninguém.
> 
> Cumps.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Tive azar com o meu  :yb620: 
Deve ter tirado licensa de caça sem minha autorização  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Bruno e Jorge.

Já gastei a ajuda 50-50...  :SbSourire2: 
Não há mais ninguém com relatos?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tens de por 70-30, porque tenho dois, um no central e outro no Nano.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Afirmei a ajuda 50-50 pois apenas 2 elementos me ajudaram... :SbSourire2:  e com opiniões dispares...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado Bruno e Jorge.
> 
> Já gastei a ajuda 50-50... 
> Não há mais ninguém com relatos?
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro,
Para desempatar:
eu tenho um Stenopus, tenho 2 debelius e 1 amboinensis, há vários meses, sem incidentes ...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos relatos.

Visto que os nitratos continuam a baixar, hoje entrou um Flavescens para dar mais vida ao aquário.

Espero em breve, retirar as rochas do lado direito.
O aquário ficará mais espaçoso, mais baixo.
Ganharei assim espaço para uma colocar uma Entacmaea Quadricolor  e um par de palhaços. (vamos lá a ver)

Tentarei ter uma maior miscelânea de LPS e SPS, visto que os SPS estão todos eles com os pólipos estendidos.

Uma observação, sempre que coloco vinagre no aquário, alguns corais reagem com a extensão dos pólipos, nomeadamente uma Caulastrea que desde que comecei a dosear vinagre, apresenta-se mais inchada, mais gorda, de dia para dia...

Qual será a razão??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> Uma observação, sempre que coloco vinagre no aquário, alguns corais reagem com a extensão dos pólipos, nomeadamente uma Caulastrea que desde que comecei a dosear vinagre, apresenta-se mais inchada, mais gorda, de dia para dia...
> 
> Qual será a razão??
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Carbono...multiplica bactérias,baixa NO3 e PO4,torna a àgua mais cristalina e por consequência melhor penetração da luz...penso eu de que  :yb665: 
Tem em atenção o PH.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Jorge

Sim, mas a reacção da Caulastrea a estender os pólipos é imediata à introdução do vinagre (de Sidra)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia Jorge
> 
> Sim, mas a reacção da Caulastrea a estender os pólipos é imediata à introdução do vinagre (de Sidra)
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Pode ser por gostar de maçã  :yb624:  :yb624: 
A sério...essa já è uma questão que me ultrapassa,pois todos os corais melhoram com essa adição...só que numa "Caulastrea" como è um coral bolboso, torna-se mais notório.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Recentemente e após vários anos de ter uma Acropora, que depois de alguma estagnação voltava a apresentar crescimento e alguma extensão de pólipos (neste caso particular nunca foram muito grandes)... morreu de um dia para o outro...

É daquelas coisas... que uma pessoa não sabe muito bem o que fazer, pois olha em redor e os outros SPS estão a crescer e bem! C

Hoje talvez tenha encontrada a resposta no tópico do Machado de Sousa na ReefCentral.
Reef Central Online Community - View Single Post - Coral Maternity in Portugal




> Don't lower the phosphate level very quickly because you can kill sensitive corals such as Acros.


Pois... não se pode ser bom...

Eu que nunca liguei a carvão e resinas anti-fosfatos... de forma a melhorar a qualidade da água, decidi começar a aplicar nessa altura 100g de 'Ultra Carb L' (carvão) e 50g 'Ultra Phos' (anti-fosfatos) da Fauna Marin...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Bom dia
> 
> Recentemente e após vários anos de ter uma Acropora, que depois de alguma estagnação voltava a apresentar crescimento e alguma extensão de pólipos (neste caso particular nunca foram muito grandes)... morreu de um dia para o outro...
> 
> É daquelas coisas... que uma pessoa não sabe muito bem o que fazer, pois olha em redor e os outros SPS estão a crescer e bem! C
> 
> Hoje talvez tenha encontrada a resposta no tópico do Machado de Sousa na ReefCentral.
> Reef Central Online Community - View Single Post - Coral Maternity in Portugal
> 
> ...


Olá Pedro :Olá: 

Lamento, mas talvez não tenhas encontrado a resposta.

Conheço e uso/usei esses produtos da Fauna Marin, e sempre usados nas doses recomendadas, nunca causaram estragos.
Já tive perda de tecido por redução rápida de PO4 (geralmente acontece nas pontas, é uma das causas de "burning tips"). Isto aconteceu mas com RowaPhos, estava com 0.20 e à saída do filtro fluidizado marcava 0.00. No dia seguinte uma acro tinha sinais de Burning tips. Fiz o teste ao Kh, mas não tinha havido nenhuma variação significativa, depois e tendo em conta que a unica alteração que tinha feito tinha sido a adição de Rowaphos no dia anterior medi os fosfatos, estavam a 0.10. Isto é uma redução grande em menos de 24h. O coral continuou com STN por mais 1 semana, semana e meia +/- mas estabilizou e parou de perder tecido.

Quando há perda de tecido em SPS, até é recomendado colocar ou trocar o carvão activado, por isso acho que nem vale a pena ir por ai, e até porque mais uma vez também usaste a dose recomendada.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Ricardo. Então não sei o que se passou...

(...)

Boas notícias!
Depois de mais uma ausência de casa, eis que hoje meço os nitratos e... 5-10ppm!!!

Para um aquário que tinha cerca de 50ppm há bem pouco tempo...

O que tenho feito?

1.
Vinagre de Sidra (5% de acidez) para atordoar as aiptásias e aspira-las de seguida... dia sim, dia não, durante a semana passada... e 2x ao fim-de-semana...
O escumador, sem qualquer tipo de afinação, passou a escumar muito mais, talvez fruto da multiplicação de bactérias, devido ao doseamento de vinagre. O máximo que doseei, foram 20ml de uma só vez.

2.
TPA's semanais de ~27L (3 baldes de 10L) com sal Crystal Sea MarineMix. 1100g de sal para 30L.

3.
TPA's de ~9L (via COADAS) às 2as, 4as e 6as, com sal Crystal Sea MarineMix. 1200g de sal para 30L. 
1200g de sal, pois tinha a densidade a 1.023  :yb620:  e assim estou a subir gradualmente. 1200g de sal em 30L dá 1.026-1.027.

4. 
50g de resina anti-fosfatos da Fauna Marin
100g de carvão activado da Fauna Marin.


O que fiz há pouco tempo?

5.
Limpeza do tanque onde faço a água salgada.
Limpeza do tanque onde guardo a água salgadas.

6.
Remoção da DSB de 12cm que estava na mini-sump dos mangues.


O que tenho notado?
SPS dispararam no crescimento
LPS mais gordos, mais inchados, mais abertos.

Após a remoção da DSB e poda das raízes dos mangues, tenho retirado algumas folhas amarelas. Já tinha notado esta reacção em tempos, quando albergava os mangues na sump e os podei na altura para os colocar na mini-sump.
Estão a surgir novos rebentos, mas fico com a ideia que os mangues não gostam que as raízes sejam podadas.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem retirei o conjunto (estava coladas) de rochas do lado direito.
Foram 8.5Kg que saíram. Muito obrigado a quem me ficou com elas.

Aproveitei e antes de repor o nível da água, retirei cerca de 18L directamente do aquário, para de alguma forma atenuar aquela ligeira poeira que se levanta sempre, mas que por sinal foi muito pouca. Ou seja, aproveitei e fiz a TPA semanal.

Limpei o vidro frontal, visto que não o limpava desde Fevereiro, pelo menos... e andava eu a comentar que parecia que o foco estava a perder eficiência... hen hen! Não me tinha dado conta que estava tão sujo... :Coradoeolhos: 

Ganhei outro ânimo com o aquário. Muito mais espaço para os peixes! O aquário ficou mais baixo, com melhor iluminação, mais arejado. E após troca de opiniões cá em casa, está aprovado o novo layout! E até se tirava mais...  acho que está bom assim!
Seguem fotos.













Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,queria deixar só um reparo ,se limpares o vidro traseiro realças muito mais o layout ,visto teres muito mais area de vidro á mostra .
Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Luís

Obrigado pela sugestão. Mas é muita alga coralina para tirar...

(...)

Está praticamente finalizado mais um sub-DIY...
Ao meu foco de leds, falta apenas executar o chapéu. Será realizado em acrílico 4mm.
A aquisição de componentes arrastou-se no tempo.
Este projecto começou a ser assemblado em Novembro (os 1os ensaios de viabilidade)... com componentes adquiridos em Agosto/10, em Fevereiro/11... e apenas finalizado agora...
Pelo meio, outros partes do projecto foram sendo delineadas... tais como as bombas doseadoras... entre outros, a apresentar em breve.
Usei o foco da Aqua Illumination como referência para a disposição dos leds. 
A dimensão do foco, foi baseado no foco de leds que me acompanha à 2 anos.

O foco é composto por:
16x leds XM-L T6 a 1000mA
8x leds Blue Royal a 700mA

Como protecção dos leds, estou a usar vidro de 4mm.
Optei por vidro, com receio que o acrilico ondulasse.

Este foco é considerado por mim, não como o produto final, mas um produto 'bancada de ensaio' para o que estou a elaborar e a apresentar em momento oportuno.
Para já, as 1as observações é que fica um tom amarelado, comparado com o meu foco de 120W. Penso que seja insuficente para substituir o meu actual foco, mas a forma como  foi construído, permite a sua extensão.
O dissipador não mostrou qualquer sinal de aquecimento ao fim de 11h de trabalho.


Seguem então os desenhos e fotos.


*Aqua Illumination*
AI Sol - Technical Specifications

*Desenho 2D*




*Desenhos 3D*













Continua...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*Fotos*

Primeiros ensaios em Novembro/10...








Produto final...



























Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,muito bom mesmo ,,apenas acho que o racio de leds brancos e azuis ,deveria de ser o contrario do que é agora ,ou seja 2 leds  azuis para 1 branco .
Em relação á coralina não era nada que uma espatula de pedreiro não resolvê-se :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Excelente e inspirador como é hábito.
Concordo com a ideia de que o rácio mais correcto seria um 2:1 mas ao contrário.
Aí talvez o amarelo desaparecesse do mapa.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado Luís e Nuno pelos vossos comentários.

Seguem algumas fotos, assim meio às 3 pancadas... espero em breve, apresentar algo de jeito... o aquário que está a servir de bancada de ensaios, tem 50cm de largura e 30cm de altura.










Os XM-L quando acesos, abafam por completo os Royal Blue...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Nice!

Pedro, as fotos são todas tiradas com a luz ambiente desligada?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Bruno

Sim, foram tiradas sem luz ambiente. 
Aliás na 2a foto, podes ver o reflexo do estore baixo.

Porque perguntas?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Pedro

Isso esta cada vez mais com melhor aspecto!!!!
São projectos como estes que eu dou valor,tanto como iniciativa como gosto e evolução.
Muito bom mesmo,o que é preciso já lá esta Luz,intensidade,lumens :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Continua Pedro,tens os meus parabéns.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Porque a luz é tão forte nas 2 últimas fotos que pensei que estava mais alguma coisa ligada.

Consegues uma foto com as azuis desligadas para comparação?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Paulo e Bruno, obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
É mais um DIY rumo ao conhecimento...ao Know How... ao gosto de saber como se faz... faz-nos mais fortes... um hobby dentro do hobby...

Bruno, posso tirar outra foto sem os leds azuis acesos, mas tem que ficar para outro dia, pois agora já tenho a luz acesa do aquário principal.
Amanhã não chego a casa a tempo de apanhar o aquário às escuras...
Fica para 5ª feira a promessa de fazer isso.

Fica a promessa de mais novidades para breve.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Bruno, aqui está a resposta ao teu pedido.

*XM-L e Royal Blue*



*XM-L*


Afinal nota-se bem a diferença e penso que vá de encontro ao que faz a Pacific Sun... 2 XM-L, 1 Blue, 1 Royal Blue... pois parece-me que com mais 8 azuis, o tom do foco ficava bom.

(...)

Mudando de assunto... tenho uma Caulastrea, e uma das cabeças há 2 dias atrás envolveu-se num manto, aspirei, mas ontem estava novamente envolvida num manto, aspirei e está apenas esqueleto...
Penso que no inicio, houve um caracol que caiu nesta cabeça, pelo menos pareceu-me um pequeno caracol que teria caído da bomba de circulação...

Tenho receio que seja alguma infecção...

Palpites?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Uma 2ª cabeça da Caulastrea que se encontra junto àquela que ganhou e acabou por morrer (parece-me) está a apresentar os mesmos sintomas!...

Não sei o que é, mas parece-me que vai pelo mesmo caminho... as luzes estão quase a acender e tenciono colocar uma foto.

Acho que a vou cortar e separar do restante coral.

*Palpites para o que seja?*

(...)

Nos últimos dias entraram:
1x Zebrasoma Flavescens
2x Ocellaris
2x Lysmata Seticaudatas
2x Lysmata Debelius

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Junto seguem fotos da Caulastrea afectada.






Alguém me consegue elucidar do que se está a passar com o Caulastrea?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

RTN?

Se for, retira imediactamente o coral do aquário porque vai-se propagar para os outro corais...

Perdi 1/2 aquário ha uns anos atrás com isso!  :yb663:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Verifica os parâmetros da água a ver se haverá algum problema...

Entretanto, se der para retirar o frag/coral, dá-lhe um banho de 10 minutos em solução de iodo; se estiver fixo na rocha, adiciona algum produto de gotas de iodo no aquário, pode ser que ajude a recuperação do coral e prevenção de alastramento aos outros pólipos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,se puderes corta as cabeças afectadas ,e tenta tratar as outras com um banho de coral rx ou outro semelhante .Às vezes mais vale perder o coral  do que afectar o aquario todo.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isso é brown jelly!

é uma infecção bacteriana....

Corals - Bacterial

Podes ler mais ai.....

Eu já tive em euphilias e na Duncan...e fiz o que o Luis Santos disse....cortar enquanto ainda tens alguma cabeça e desinfectar...com coral Rx ou Betadine....

Melhora a corrente para esse coral...tb ajuda!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos!
De facto parece ser Brown Jelly... Talvez tinha tido apenas 1x há uns anos com uma Euphylia, mas não fui perspicaz....

De forma consumada, não tenho olho clínico para estas coisas... :Icon Cry: 

Ontem parti o coral, as 2 cabeças afectadas foram para o lixo... todas as outras não mostram sinais de infecção.

Recentemente mudei o coral de sítio e até parece que está a gostar...
Como escrevi anteriormente, fiquei com a ideia que um caracol caiu em cima do 1º pólipo afectado... pode ter sido essa a causa da infecção, visto que o rol de causas apresentadas no link que o Pedro Chouriço apresentou, é assustador!

(...)

Mais uma questão... :yb665: 
Não sei ao certo (1x mais...), mas parece-me que o meu Flavescens tem 'algodão' na 'cauda'... parece-me que anda assim meio de lado e talvez ande à procura da corrente...
Posso estar a exagerar, mas parece-me detectar algo assim...
Continua a comer bem!

Como posso tratar esta eventual 'algodão'?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Se esse algodão não alastrar muito mais eu não me preocupava.....e ainda por cima ele está a comer bem.....

Dá comida vegetal e com alho.....

Acabará por desaparecer....

Tens algum limpador(labroides)?

Cumps

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pedro, obrigado pelas fotos. De facto desconfiava que a diferença fosse grande. Mesmo parecendo que os azuis desaparecem eles continuam lá e bem "misturados.  :Big Grin: 

Obrigado!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Sugeria uma TPA generosa e aplicação ou substituição do carvão activado...

O problema da Caulastrea e agora o do Flavescens, porventura sinais de que alguma coisa não está tão boa com a água...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,





> Boas,
> 
> Sugeria uma TPA generosa e aplicação ou substituição do carvão activado...
> 
> O problema da Caulastrea e agora o do Flavescens, porventura sinais de que alguma coisa não está tão boa com a água...


A somar ao que disse o Artur, os Lysmatas tratam de limpar o peixe.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado pela vossa participação.

Ontem à noite troquei o carvão activado e a resina anti-fosfatos.
100g carvão activado Fauna Marin
50g resina anti-fosfatos Fauna Marin

Com a guerra das aiptásias, acabei por fazer uma TPA de 20L.
Hoje, de forma automática, troquei ~9-10L.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Ontem à noite troquei o carvão activado e a resina anti-fosfatos.
> 100g carvão activado Fauna Marin
> 50g resina anti-fosfatos Fauna Marin
> 
> Com a guerra das aiptásias, acabei por fazer uma TPA de 20L.
> Hoje, de forma automática, troquei ~9-10L.


Boas Pedro,

Acho que em média o pessoal costuma colocar 100g de carvão super activado para 100 litros de água e substituir todos os meses (ou no máximo todas as 6 semanas).

As TPAs de pequeno volume e frequentes, são óptimas para repor elementos-traço e outros nutrientes naturais. Porém, como forma de retirar substâncias nocivas e matéria orgânica, poderão se revelar ineficientes, pois o volume trocado pode ser de tal forma baixo que o que é retirado é muito pouco. Abaixo dos 10 ou 20%, possivelmente as TPA não são eficientes para "despoluir/diluir" a água.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa dia Artur

Ao contrário das ideias iniciais onde trocava 4L/dia, via COADAS e as coisas até rolavam...
Agora adaptei o COADAS para às 2as,4as e 6as me trocar 9-10L...
Ao fim-de-semana, desde há algum tempo que religiosamente faço TPA de 30L.
Durante a semana faço TPA's com 1200g de sal para 30L de água (1.026-1.027) e ao fim-de-semana faço 1100g de sal para os mesmos 30L.
Assim tenho vindo a subir a densidade de forma lenta, pois encontrava-se  a 1.023...

Os nitratos têm vindo a baixar e isso é visível nos corais, mas também penso que os ~30L/3 que troco de forma parcial durante a semana tem dados bons resultados, pois assim muito dos elementos traço são repostos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Não queres combinar uma colecta de agua natural para ver se isso fica bom de uma vez por todas!

Uma muda de agua natural generosa, acho que fazia bem ao teu sistema!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Obrigado pela oferta/convite.
Este fim-de-semana já está queimado.
Para o próximo é o último antes de me ausentar do país 3 semanas por motivos profissionais e nesse tenho que dar atenção à família.
Em Setembro falamos sobre isso. Fica desde já o meu obrigado.

O Flavescens parece-me que já está ok. Pelo menos já nada direito!
Os corais apresentam saúde, crescimento, cabeças e pólipos estendidos.

Para já, vou continuar com o mesmo regime de TPA's.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje encomendei 7x Mbit | comprar NOISEBLOCKER - Black Silent XL1 120mm ( NB014 )

Em Setembro tenho que alterar a refrigeração... mais um DIY...
Pelas minhas contas vou precisar de uma fonte 12V 2.5A...

Espero que os olhos e ouvidos da minha esposa deixem de me melgar... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Gião

Em Setembro tenho que alterar a refrigeração... mais um DIY...


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer[/QUOTE]

  Viva
 Um desafio à altura...um bom chiller Diy, colocado no exterior... :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> B
> Espero que os olhos e ouvidos da minha esposa deixem de me melgar...


Quando conseguires esse feito mete aqui um post a explicar a fórmula...  :Admirado: 

Cá para mim resolves essa mas aparece logo outra...  :yb620:   :yb620: 

Levo 8 anos de aquariofilia salgada e igual tempo de melganço quase diário.  :yb620:   :yb620: 

Tenho uma coluna seca que não gera meio decibel que seja. Durante anos e anos que tinha que desligar o skimmer à noite e passar a Tunze a fluxo mínimo. Dei um murro na mesa e essa já resolvi. Ventiladores, só posso usar de dia. Se passa um raio dum caracol na queda de água é logo:
 :yb668:  "Há um barulho novo do TEU aquário. Vê lá se resolves isso porque eu em casa quero é sossego..."  :yb668: 

É como ter uma Aiptasia gigante sempre a picar-me com os seus tentáculos...   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

As "Marias" são umas rabugentas  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue: 

Triste vida têm os aquariofilistas deste forum  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Esta 6ª feira entraram 4 frags SPS oferecidos (no meu aquário é uma ofensa chamar de frags, pois parecem corais  :SbSourire2:  ). São frags de colónias enormes!
Os pólipos continuam estendidos e as cores mantêm-se.

Muito obrigado! (depois coloco fotos)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

3 semanas de ausência, com a minha esposa a dar 1x cubo/dia de comida congelada... parece-me que os fosfatos subiram em flecha...
*
Sintomas:*

1.
Os mangues que até apresentavam algumas folhas amarelas, estão vivaços...
Começaram a ficar amarelos (parece-me) desde que comecei a adicionar resinas anti-fosfatos e carvão activado...

2.
Aumento de verdete nos vidros e rochas...

3.
Algumas zonas do areão com manchas cor de vinho...

4.
Surgimento como há muito não tinha (simplesmente não tinha) de manchas de alga coralina no vidro frontal...


*Procedimentos:*

1. 
150g de resina anti-fosfatos da Fauna Marin

2.
Limpeza em vinagre da bomba do escumador

3.
Troca de 60L de água, com aspiração dos mantos cor de vinho, mini-sumps e sump.

5.
Afinação do escumador


Que acham dos sintomas e procedimentos?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Bom, o que falas desses mantos em princípio devem ser Cyanos....
Mete os parâmetros para ver como está a agua.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Juntava também carvão activado novinho e aumentaria temporariamente a agitação com um filtro mecânico no circuito.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado pela vossa participação.
Acabei por ir uns dias de férias e não verifiquei os parâmetros... mas parece que as TPA surtiram efeito, bem como a limpeza do escumador em vinagre e uma ligeira regulação no mesmo... aumento da quantidade de resina anti-fosfatos...

(...)

Tenho um reactor de kalk DIY encostado...  apesar dos SPS apresentarem crescimentos (modestos...) e de há muito ter abdicado de usar kalk, deixando a adição de cálcio para as TPA's... após conversa este fds com um membro amigo, estou tentado a reactiva-lo...

Questões... que sempre me fizeram confusão...
O reactor tem uma capacidade de 10L de água...
Quantas gramas de kalk, colheres de sopa... o que seja... deverei adicionar ao reactor...

Deverei ir adicionando kalk ao reactor ou esperar que o kalk perca as suas características e muda-lo de 1 só vez...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Questões... que sempre me fizeram confusão...
> O reactor tem uma capacidade de 10L de água...
> Quantas gramas de kalk, colheres de sopa... o que seja... deverei adicionar ao reactor...
> 
> Deverei ir adicionando kalk ao reactor ou esperar que o kalk perca as suas características e muda-lo de 1 só vez...


Boas Pedro,

Em relação à proporção de kalk para litros de água, pelo menos para aquelas misturas caseiras será na ordem de 1 a 2 colheres de chá para 4 litros de água. Nos reactores no entanto, como estão sempre a ser alimentados de nova água, provavelmente deita-se mais quantidade de kalk e durará para mais tempo.

Mas também tenho dúvidas semelhantes sobre a dosagem e manutenção dos reactores de kalk. A adição de kalk parece ser um método ainda não muito bem explicado e definido, em termos das quantidades, etc... Por isso é que a frase da minha assinatura está relacionada com o kalkwasser e um trocadilho com o Kaizer Soze (um personagem aterrador mítico do grandioso filme Os Suspeitos do Costume)  :yb665:  hehehe

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

Obrigado pela participação.
Mais opiniões experimentadas no kalk?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O problema de juntar muito pó duma vez é que o co2 presente vai reagir com o CaOH formando carbonato de calcio onde não deve. É portanto um desperdício. Ora colocando pouco a mistura perde a condição de saturada muito rapidamente.

Pois no meio é que estará a virtude. 

Agora para que o meu comentário tenha realmente utilidade digo como faço (perdão, fazia). :Icon Cry: 

A kalk saturada tem o pH em redor de 12,4.

Ora quando queria ver se não seria necessário mais pó, bastava-me medir o pH dentro do reactor. Se estava a menos de 12, pó para dentro. Se estava a mais aguentava mais um pouco. Com o tempo riramos a manha à coisa e acertamos muito mais facilmente no ritmo de substituição.

É algo de muito lógico em engenharia, quanto mais precisa a medida melhor será a capacidade de calibração. Neste caso a medida em causa é o pH.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Usei Kalk durante 3 anos. Mantive um aquário de 300L com bastantes SPS e crescimentos satisfatórios, no meu entender.

A adição de kalk sempre foi muito a "olho". O meu reactor levava entre 5 a 10L, era um Sumptech (que nostalgia, parece que foi há 20 anos), e colocava 3-4 colheres de sopa por mês.

O reactor de kalk nunca foi suficiente para manter os níveis de Ca e KH, portanto comecei a fazer uma espécie de  Balling sem saber que estava a fazer Balling. Uma ou duas vezes por semana, consoante os testes, preparava uma caneca com água e x gramas de bicarbonato de sódio e cloreto de cálcio - dissolvia bem a solução e depois... directamente lá para dentro. Eram tempos relaxados.... eheh! Hoje se fizesse isso, ficava a achar que poderia matar algum coral. (Se calhar, o tempo fez-me ficar mais paranóico).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro  :Olá: 

Deixo-te tambem a minha opinião.
Sempre utilizei kalkwasser nos meus aquarios. Além de nos ajudar nas quebras de PH durante a noite, repõe cálcio, ajuda a exportar fosfatos e produzimos carbonatos (caso tenhamos CO2 no sistema).

Quanto a dosagem (disolução) a minha opinião é a seguinte.

Caso o recipiente onde o kalkwasser é colocado esteja em contacto com o ar (ex: tanque aberto), a dosagem deve ser apenas até ao nivel da capacidade de saturação da agua do recipiente, para evitarmos a o aparecimento de carbonato de cálcio. Caso o recipiente seja fechado, sem contacto com ar (ex: reactor de kalwasser), a dosagem de kalk pode ser substancialmete superior, não havendo problema algum, se o excedente se concentrar no fundo do recipiente.

Pessoalmente, coloco mais de 200gr no meu reactor de cada vez, e so de 2 em  2 mêses lavo o reactor.

Atenção a qualidade do kalkwasser. Um kalkwasser que deixa muito resido não presta para o que pretendemos.

Espero ter ajudado  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pedro,

Já que estamos a falar de kalk e pH como referiu o Juca, para ti debe ser uma brincadeira de crianças fazer um comutador que faça ou não passar a água de reposição por dentro do reactor. Há ums solenoides que em vez de abrir e fechar, desviam a água para uma de duas saídas.

O meu aquário tinha tanto coral que o CO2 era consumido de talnmodo que cheguei a ter o pH a 8.6 no final do dia. Ora adicionar kalk nessas condições seguramente que será nocivo. Eu tinha uma millepora que se fechava a partir de 8.4.

Quando temos um reactor de Ca a chutar alcalinidade e cálcio, vale a pena prescindir da passagem da reposição pelo kalk se o pH estiver demasiado alto.

Aliás isto faz-se em sentido inverso no que respeita ao reactor de Ca. Se o pH estiver demasiado baixo fecha-se o CO2.

Ou seja: com os dois dispositivos controladinhos dessa forma, o pH será muito mais estável.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

A experiencia diz-me: Controladores.... o menos possivel.
Pode haver muita gente com mais controladores comprados que eu (talvez, algum lojista)  :yb624: , mas a experiencia ensinou-me a não usar nada disso. É tudo muito arriscado e com grande probabilidade de falha.

Recordo o Calfo e o Eric, que chegavam a adicionar elementos por intrução telefonica. O Eric perdeu o aquario com a bomba de kalk a trabalhar interruptamente. O Calfo teve de ligar para os EUA de urgência por uma bomba de agua doce ter entrado em funcionamento.

Neste ultimo caso o Calfo, estava regularmente a enviar SMS para pedir relatórios ao sistema para acompanhar o aquario dele.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Nuno 
> 
> A experiencia diz-me: Controladores.... o menos possivel.
> Pode haver muita gente com mais controladores comprados que eu (talvez, algum lojista) , mas a experiencia ensinou-me a não usar nada disso. É tudo muito arriscado e com grande probabilidade de falha.
> 
> Recordo o Calfo e o Eric, que chegavam a adicionar elementos por intrução telefonica. O Eric perdeu o aquario com a bomba de kalk a trabalhar interruptamente. O Calfo teve de ligar para os EUA de urgência por uma bomba de agua doce ter entrado em funcionamento.
> 
> Neste ultimo caso o Calfo, estava regularmente a enviar SMS para pedir relatórios ao sistema para acompanhar o aquario dele.


Sou totalmente desta opinião também.

Quando tinha aquário cheguei a ir de férias e não fazer qualquer manutenção e nada correu mal. Porquê? POrque não havia nada par correr mal!!!

Quer dizer, haver hava como em qualquer aquário mas o "normal". Eu agora ando todo entrtido com o arduino e as possibilidade são infinitas. É um vício tremendo, mas quando penso no que pode ajudar na manutenção de um aquário, penso também que é mais um factor de possível problema. A malta fala da redundância, mas na realidade pouca gente a faz. Eu vou tentar ter a redundância que a minha carteira me permitir e em algumas coisas mais baratas como boias, conto ter a redundância do oceanário, ou seja, tudo x4!

Vamos lá a ver...

----------


## António Vitor

> Sou totalmente desta opinião também.
> 
> Quando tinha aquário cheguei a ir de férias e não fazer qualquer manutenção e nada correu mal. Porquê? POrque não havia nada par correr mal!!!
> 
> Quer dizer, haver hava como em qualquer aquário mas o "normal". Eu agora ando todo entrtido com o arduino e as possibilidade são infinitas. É um vício tremendo, mas quando penso no que pode ajudar na manutenção de um aquário, penso também que é mais um factor de possível problema. A malta fala da redundância, mas na realidade pouca gente a faz. Eu vou tentar ter a redundância que a minha carteira me permitir e em algumas coisas mais baratas como boias, conto ter a redundância do oceanário, ou seja, tudo x4!
> 
> Vamos lá a ver...


A redundancia que eu gosto, é se falhar, nada de mal acontece...
tive um acidente há uns dias, a mulher achou que a bomba vortech era a que estava a fazer barulho (não era...era a de retorno), estava encostada á madeira da cobertura e vibrava...mas estava a trabalhar bem...

portanto foi mexer na vortech pum, metade para cada lado...
 :Big Grin: 

continuava o barulho... eu tinha-lhe dito (não cosneguia me telefonar) que se algo corresse mal desligasse a corrente eléctrica...
desligou...

teve 6 horas com a ups e a bomba da tunze a trabalhar, não perdi nada...mas foram só 6 horas.

A única falha do meu sistema, é de ter 2 boias de reposição de água, se elas ambas falharem pode ir enchendo enchendo e enchendo...tipo sempre a dar corrente.

mas por causa disso, só vai ver o nivel da sump 2 vezes ao dia durante 15 minutos (temporizador), e até nisso estou mais ao menos salvaguardado...

agora na electrovalvula de 3 euros que tenho a alimentar a osmose há uns anos...se esta falhar....e mesmo sem corrente abrir, pode ser problemático.
aqui não sei o que posso fazer senão trocar de valvula...

mas julgo que a falha é mais em não abrir que ficar aberta sem electricidade...
mas existe essa hipótese....

com um arduino a medir a salinidade e a enviar em tempo real reduziria o risco...agora se posso regular a tal abertura de valvula com um processo mais simples que o arduino, faço pela maneira mais simples, eu acho que quanto mais complexo for o sistema mais risco comporta!
 :Big Grin: 

O arduino apenas como supervisor....

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eu geralmente faço como o Juca coloco cerca de 200g de Kalc de cada vez, por norma, limpo o reactor cada vez que mudo, isto de 2 em 2 meses, sei que o PH dentro do reactor está elevado porque o Ph do Aqua durante a noite sobe quando é feita a reposição.

Tenho o sistema de reposição com 3 eletroválvulas, uma à saida da torneira, e duas controladas por relógios, uma para o periodo iluminado, repõe só água do osmose e outra durante a noite, que passa pelo reactor.

Valvulas compradas aqui http://haushaltsgeraete.shop.ebay.de.../114118/i.html

Tenho alguma redundância no sitema de reposição, isto porque a vávula está á saida da torneira, logo se a boia se prender, seria uma desgraça, por isso tenho uma 2ª mais acima que desliga o sistema em caso de falha na 1ª boia.

No futuro tenciono colocar um electrodo a cerca de 2 a 3cm do bordo da sump, para dar alarme de paragem do sistema, porque embora as bombas de reposição continuem a trabalhar em caso de falta de energia ao fim de 4 horas acabam as baterias e aí a água vai subir até cerca de 2 a 3cm do bordo da Sump, este alarme em conjunto com um módulo GSM podem ajudar muito durante as ausências prelongadas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 

Obrigado a todos. Antes de Setembro não irei colocar o reactor a funcionar... em Setembro... veremos... a falta de espaço, obriga-me, parece-me a abdicar dos mangues para colocar o reactor nesse local...

(...)

Quanto às redundâncias...
Uma electroválvula NC (Normalmente fechada, dificilmente fica aberta em caso de falha de corrente... excepto se houver impurezas que impeçam de o veio vedar por completo a saída de água...)

Nesse caso que fazer? Não sei... 2 electroválvulas em série? Talvez...

Agora como saber que estamos com uma fuga de água, que não é facilmente detectada, ou que a electroválvula não fechou?

Tenho este sensor, que comprei por equívoco, mas que é excelente para o caso que descrevi... é usado em aparelhos de hemodiálise para verificar se há sangue a correr nas tubagens do aparelho. 





Se o usarem a jusante da osmose, a jusante de um tubo de reposição, o que seja... caso o sensor tenha sinal quando não o deveria ter... então algo está mal e teremos essa info antes de um outro sensor, sonda, o que seja... nos dar essa info.

Por exemplo...
Imaginem (agora estou a complicar...) que a electroválvula não fechou, a membrana da osmose está rota... o tanque de reposição até funciona bem, pois a água está a ser reposta sem ninguém saber e até é compatível com o consumo da mesma... só iremos estranhar a conta da água no final do mês... com este sensor saberemos que temos problemas na osmose... com dois sensores, um no tubo de descarga, outro no tubo de água limpa... estaremos prevenidos...

Poderemos inventar todas as redundâncias num brainstorming, mas nada substitui a manutenção preventiva em detrimento da manutenção correctiva.

Até sugiro a criação de um tópico referente a 'Redundâncias'

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Novidades...
Algumas cyanos no areão... estão em decrescendo.
Os mangues estão mais revitalizados...
TPA's automáticas de 10L às 2as, 4as e 6as feiras. TPA de 30L ao domingo.
Nitratos... já não sei se é do teste... se sou eu que vejo mal o teste... Salifert e olho de frente com o copo na vertical... tá sempre colorido demais...
Parece-me que o escumador DIY é insuficiente... apesar da água cristalina.
Tripliquei a dose diária de comida congelada, isto há mais de um mês... 
Ao fim de 1 semana, o vidro não mostra sinais de precisar de limpeza. Costumo limpar na 3ª semana.
Corais com comportamento espectacular, apesar dos 4 frags SPS que me ofereceram, apenas 1 resistir e mostrar crescimento.
Expansão de flora espectacular! Tube worms?? (depois coloco fotos)

Introdução de uma Tridacna Maxima azul, linda linda! Está no aqua fez hoje 1 semana.

(...)

*Agora para os peritos em Cardinais de Bangai*
Tenho 6 Cardinais... com 11/12 meses de vida (penso)... às portas da puberdade...
Parece-me que há 3 grupos de 2 elementos... mais ou menos por iguais tamanhos...
Há 1 par com uma 'dança'... um dos elementos toca com a cabeça na parte inferior do corpo do outro. Toque muito suave... não se largam...

Não tenho experiência, conhecimento, nem sensibilidade para perceber o que se está a passar... estão a formar um casal!?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boa noite
> 
> Novidades...
> Algumas cyanos no areão... estão em decrescendo.
> Os mangues estão mais revitalizados...
> TPA's automáticas de 10L às 2as, 4as e 6as feiras. TPA de 30L ao domingo.
> Nitratos... já não sei se é do teste... se sou eu que vejo mal o teste... Salifert e olho de frente com o copo na vertical... tá sempre colorido demais...
> Parece-me que o escumador DIY é insuficiente... apesar da água cristalina.
> Tripliquei a dose diária de comida congelada, isto há mais de um mês... 
> ...


Venham então essas fotos!

Sugestão: com a facilidade que tens para a arte, montas um scrubber tipo António Vitor, que para ti será coisa para meia horita. Um par de XM-L fazem-te a festa. 
Depois é ver se o NO3 reage ou não.

----------


## António Vitor

> Venham então essas fotos!
> 
> Sugestão: com a facilidade que tens para a arte, montas um scrubber tipo António Vitor, que para ti será coisa para meia horita. Um par de XM-L fazem-te a festa. 
> Depois é ver se o NO3 reage ou não.


Parece que não tem adeptos...
 :Wink: 
sou só eu a remar contra a maré...
Pedro anda lá embarcar no barco!
deitas o escumador fora...he :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Parece que não tem adeptos...
> 
> sou só eu a remar contra a maré...
> Pedro anda lá embarcar no barco!
> deitas o escumador fora...he


Não digas isso !!!
Eu estou em processo de montagem de um ...

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Deixa ficar o espuminhas. Não vás no radicalismo exacerbado de certos e determinados reefers da Vialonga! :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> Não digas isso !!!
> Eu estou em processo de montagem de um ...
> 
> Abraços,


heeeeee!
bora!

----------


## António Vitor

> Deixa ficar o espuminhas. Não vás no radicalismo exacerbado de certos e determinados reefers da Vialonga!


ya...o gajo é um pretencioso, e tem mania...
Ainda se vai arrepender...
lol
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Quanto ao escumador... não gosto de mandar coisas fora...  :Smile: 

(...)

A minha sump é ingrata... não tem muito espaço para a kitar com coisas giras...  :Smile: 
Até gostava... mas não tenho mesmo espaço... penso... já pensei em UV, reactor de nitratos... mas e espaço?
António, passavas por cá e discutíamos isso?

(...)

Quanto ao comportamento dos Cardinais, anda tudo distraído...  :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Nitratos... já não sei se é do teste... se sou eu que vejo mal o teste... Salifert e olho de frente com o copo na vertical... tá sempre colorido demais...


Boas :Olá: ,

E o que é que isso quer dizer em valor?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Ricardo

Tenho sempre dificuldade em perceber os valores, daí pedir sempre ajuda à minha esposa.

Acabámos de fazer um teste.
25-50mg/l no teste da Salifert. 
Isto visto de frente para o copo, porque visto de cima do mesmo, é bem menos, quase imperceptível, digo eu.
Nunca percebi qual a melhor forma de avaliar este teste.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Não tenho o teste da Salifert comigo, mas se leres as instruções em Português explica bem como fazer a leitura.

Salvo erro, para medires valores entre 10-100ppm deves olhar o teste de cima. Para medires a escala mais pequena entre 0,25-10ppm deves olhar através do copo.
Dito isto, acho que tens então o teu valor de nitratos entre 0-10ppm

Um abraço,

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Os testes de NO3 da "Sera",não te deixam qualquer dúvida e duram e duram...sem desperdício,acaba tudo ao mesmo tempo,visto as gotas dos reagentes serem em igual nº.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde!

Excelentes notícias Ricardo!
De facto, cada vez mais me convenço que perdi corais e estava a perder outros por fome e não por nitratos!

Perdi Ricordeas e Acans... 

Daí ter apostado há 1 mês atrás em triplicar a comida. Dou agora todos os dias, um cubo de comida para peixes (mysis e outros) e 2 a pensar nos restantes seres vivos... 1 cubo de Lobster eggs e 1 de rotíferos.

Até tenho 1 Tubastrea morta há largos meses, com um pólipo a ressuscitar!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Não tenho o teste da Salifert comigo, mas se leres as instruções em Português explica bem como fazer a leitura.
> 
> Salvo erro, para medires valores entre 10-100ppm deves olhar o teste de cima. Para medires a escala mais pequena entre 0,25-10ppm deves olhar através do copo.
> Dito isto, acho que tens então o teu valor de nitratos entre 0-10ppm
> 
> Um abraço,


Exactamente como diz o Ricardo, a primeira leitura deve ser feita de cima, caso seja inferior a 10ppm, passas para a leitura "low range" que é feita de lado/frente. Nesta leitura de maior precisão tens de dividir por 10 o valor final. Por exemplo a cor que vês quando olhas de lado é 2, então tens 0.2ppm, se for 50, então tens 5ppm.

Por isso diria que tens entre 2.5 a 5ppm. :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> Quanto ao escumador... não gosto de mandar coisas fora... 
> 
> (...)
> 
> A minha sump é ingrata... não tem muito espaço para a kitar com coisas giras... 
> Até gostava... mas não tenho mesmo espaço... penso... já pensei em UV, reactor de nitratos... mas e espaço?
> António, passavas por cá e discutíamos isso?
> ...


Não precisas de ter um algae scrubber vertical, pode ser horizontal (ou com um leve declive) tudo é possivel...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Não precisas de ter um algae scrubber vertical, pode ser horizontal (ou com um leve declive) tudo é possivel...


Aquele que tem a fama de ser o primeiro scrubber era assim, horizontal. 

Foi montado no Smithsonian Institute. Isto se a livralhada que cá tenho estiver correcta.

E as sumps são como as carruagens do metro de Toquio: espremendo cabe sempre mais...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.

De facto, saber que o aquário não tem os 50mg/l de NO3, 
é um descanso... por outro lado, andei a batalhar para o lado errado...  :Smile: 

Como prometido ficam aqui algumas fotos da flora que tem proliferado no sistema.

Não sei o que são... se alguém quiser a me ajudar a identificar...












A menina dos meus olhos, dentro desta família de 'coisas'...



Nas fotos #1, #3 e #5, tenho pólipos daqueles em 'verde' e em 'amarelo-castanho'...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

São "Espirógrafos" (da mesma família da menina dos seus olhos "Sabella"),belíssimos filtradores,que quando tive o problema com o "Crypto",foram uma mais valia.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

também tenho disso no meu aquário. Não causam problema nenhum e como o Jorge disse vão filtrando  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Jorge e João.
Bem sei que não fazem mal.

A minha maior surpresa é o facto de que os Espirógrafos brancos e as Sabellas apareceram do nada e de forma alucinante.

Na fauna...
As minhocas estão controladas, há uns tempos apanhei ~30 de uma assentada e talvez também umas 30 asterinas...
Asterinas com fartura, lesmas (algumas grandes) e pequenos 'Strombus? Nassarius?' passeiam-se pelos vidros...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

No meu também se reproduzem muito mas estão confinados a algumas rochas onde predominam.

Se forem strombus e quiseres desfazer-te de alguns avisa que estou à procura duns quantos, nassários já tenho  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ...pequenos 'Strombus? Nassarius?' passeiam-se pelos vidros...


Provavelmente são Euplicas!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Provavelmente são Euplicas!


Ferrer

Partilho da mesma opinião.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno e Jorge

Pelas fotos que pude observar em busca de Euplicas, parece-me ser isso mesmo!
Como é que sabem essas coisas todas!?  :Smile: 

Obrigado uma vez mais
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Como é que sabem essas coisas todas!?


Alguns anos disto e muita curiosidade à mistura, não é Jorge? :SbOk: 

Eu montei o meu primeiro salgado há 29 anitos, se a memória não me atraiçoa... Estive parado umas décadas mas a coisa volta sempre...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Alguns anos disto e muita curiosidade à mistura, não é Jorge?


 :Olá: 

Faço minhas as tuas palavras  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Após 3 semanas ausente de casa/país por motivos profissionais, ontem após regresso ao meu porto de abrigo, quando as luzes acenderam, para além de uns focos já anteriormente localizados de cyanos, eis que estranho a minha Tridacna Máxima Azul fechada... perguntei à minha esposa se a 'concha' tinha aberto na minha ausência e a resposta foi negativa...
Com um tubo PVC toquei na concha, mexeu, mas pareceu-me mais uma reacção mecânica ao toque que uma reacção biológica...

Estará efectivamente morta ou poderá ser alguma outra situação?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Quando mortas,de um dia para o outro as bactérias e não só,deixam a concha vaziazinha da silva.
Verifica bem se è esse o estado...não sendo procura sem danificares os bissos mudá-la de posição,onde a luz e corrente sejam mais generosas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tens colocado algum alimento para filtrantes?Os exemplares maiores já não necessitam tanto, mas ajuda alguma coisa!
Em termos de iluminação ela está a receber forte??Poderá ser algum verme....está no areao?Experimenta a colocar na rocha!
Eu perdi 4 por causa de um verme que as "comia" pelo pé!

Tens algum peixe que ande a bicar?Anjo?

Por fim a eterna qualidade da agua!

Tens de ponderar fazer uma muda valente com agua natural!!Já te disse inumeras vezes!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Tens de ponderar fazer uma muda valente com agua natural!!Já te disse inumeras vezes!


Isso é que era  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas.

A concha está fechada... não sei se é assim que as Tridacnas se mostram quando mortas.
Quando saí de casa há 3 semanas, estava espectacular com 2 semanas de aquário. 
Nestas 3 semanas, a alimentação foi mais fraca em cerca de 1/3...
O posicionamento é o mesmo quando se mostrava saudável.
A luz é a mesma.
Encontra-se numa rocha, mas a parte mais frágil nunca a consegui esconder...
Peixes Anjo não tenho... Flavescens , Ocellaris, Cardinais de Bangai, Gramma Loreto...
Os nitratos estavam bons antes de sair de casa... agora ainda não os medi...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Dos nitratos elas até gostam!

Lembro-me de aqui há uns anos os ingleses e os alemães terem tridacnas na sump para reduzir nitratos! :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Pedro, normalmente quando as tridacnas morrem nao se fecham por completo! Os músculos adutores deixando deixam de funcionar e ela abre ligeiramente... 
Não deve estar morta ainda, embora não seja bom sinal! tens uma foto?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde César

Não tenho qualquer foto...
Nestas 3 semanas, foram feitas 3 TPA's de 10L/semana...
As resinas de fosfatos devem estar mais que saturadas, mas ainda não as tirei do aqua...
A concha deve estar com cerca de 2-3mm de abertura...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Toquei agora mesmo na Tridacna e ela reagiu fechando-se...
Espero amanhã fazer uma TPA de ~30L.
Hoje vou voltar a intensificar a alimentação.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Por experiência com um colega da zona,se ela estiver entalada na rocha que não possa mover-se à procura de luz e corrente que lhe agrade,já era.
Fartei-me de o avisar sobre esse particular (não acreditou),tendo duas na mesma situação,só quando uma delas se foi resolveu colocar a outra (fechada mas viva) no areão,desde aí abriu e mudou para onde mais lhe conveio.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Obrigado.
A minha T. Maxima está numa rocha, pois a minha camada de areão é muito fina...
Mas ok, vou retirá-la da rocha e colocá-la no areão... de qualquer das formas, não consigo tapar a  'boca' de modo a não ser devorada...
Comentário estranho este...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> Obrigado.
> A minha T. Maxima está numa rocha, pois a minha camada de areão é muito fina...
> Mas ok, vou retirá-la da rocha e colocá-la no areão... de qualquer das formas, não consigo tapar a  'boca' de modo a não ser devorada...
> Comentário estranho este...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ferrer

Não è necessário haver grande substrato...os bissos logo grudam ao vidro...a questão está na mobilidade,para caso precise,encontrar a posição que melhor sirva as suas necessidades.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Quando ela morrer (se chegar a isso, esperamos que não), fica meio aberta, como disse o Cesar e os nassarios e ermitas atacam logo!

As minhas ficavam assim quando eram bicadas pelo anjo....é uma reação natural!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Está na areia à pouco menos de 1h.. retirei-a da rocha e coloquei-a sensivelmente no mesmo local.
Reagiu e está mais aberta. Já vejo algo de azul!  :yb663: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Dei comida aos peixes/corais e a T. Maxima pareceu não reagir...
Neste momento, encontra-se novamente mais fechada, mas parece-me que está ligeiramente mais enterrada na areia...

(...)

Ontem alterei o tempo de utilização do meu escumador.
Passou a trabalhar das ~>22h - ~07:30
O escumador assim que é ligado, começa a escumar de imediato, ao contrário do que julgava que iria acontecer...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Que comida dás ao filtradores?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Costumo pensar que 1x cubo/dia de 'Rotiferos' e 1x cubo/dia de 'Lobster Eggs' faz esse efeito...
Os Rotiferos acabaram há 1 mês e ainda não tive disponibilidade para ir comprar...  :Frown: 

Sugerias algo?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá Pedro é pena que no teu regresso te tenhas deparado com essa situação, eu a minha experiencia que tive com Tridacnas foi também sempre difícil pois devido ao tamanho do aquário é me difícil poder colocar-las numa boa zona de circulação de forma que o alimento lhes chegue facilmente.
No entanto sempre usei com bons resultados aqueles packs congelados de quadradinhos da Ocean Nutrition, se não me engano um que se chamava "Marine Invertebrates" ou algo assim que contem uma mistura de varias coisas inclusive Lobster Eggs.

Espero que ela comece a ganhar força de novo e recupere totalmente.

É verdade quando quiseres tenho cá o teu Mega Shield é só passares para apanhar.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Para a tridacna e alguns corais,dá-lhes os ovos de lagosta duas horas passadas das luzes apagadas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Para as tridacnas terá de ser alimento mais pequeno, proprio para filtrantes!
Tens vários no mercado mas costumo utilizar uns da Grotech o N e o P!
http://www.grotech.de/ENGLISH/index....s=nutrimarinen
http://www.grotech.de/ENGLISH/index....planktomarinep

Depois tb há zoo e phyto planton da Brigthwell, tamanho S
(tb já utilizei e são muito bons, apesar de serem mais caros que os anteriores)
http://www.brightwellaquatics.com/pr...phytogolds.php
http://www.brightwellaquatics.com/pr...ooplantoss.php

Presentemente vou apostar num reactor de phyto...tendo só de comprar zoo!

Os alimentos que tu adicionas são muito grandes para esse tipo de filtradores!

Espero ter ajudado!

Cumps

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Eu sou mais poupadinho.
Para além dos ovos de lagosta e ao contrário de outras opiniões que respeito,passo a descrever o que uso.
Sempre que dou artémia,mysis,ou comida preparada por mim (camarão + mexilhão),coloco essa comida num passador para o efeito de malha muito fina e lávo-a à torneira.A àgua da lavagem è guardada até que crie depósito,depois de depósito criado, + 2/3 dessa àgua è descartada.Quando tenho a mistura em depósito destes 3 tipos de alimento,destribuo-a numa couverte de gelo que tenho de tamanho generoso,vitamino-a e congelo (cada cubo tem à volta de 5ml).Aí uma vez a cada duas semanas tiro um dia em que não alimento os peixes (prática saudável).Assim nesse dia depois de descongelar 4 cubos,páro os filtros externos (não tenho sump e por consequência coluna seca ou overflow) e coloco o conteudo de 4 cubos no sistema duas horas depois de luzes apagadas,ligando os filtros às 8h da manhã do dia seguinte.
Este alimento se fizerem a experiência,irão reparar que serve a um sem número de filtradores,tenham eles o tamanho que tiverem,quer sejam bivalves,vermes poliquetas,corais,etc.,tanto como qualquer zoo ou phytoplankton comprado em embalagens em uma qualquer casa da especialidade. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu tb faço o mesmo que o Jorge, mas para alimentar os peixes e aguns LPS!Mas como é obvio alguns filtradores/corais tÊm de ser alimentados com particulas microscópicas e ai essa prática é inutil, por causa das dimensoes das particulas em questão!Depois há a lacuna do phytoplankton!

E a "concha" como está?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas!
> 
> Eu tb faço o mesmo que o Jorge, mas para alimentar os peixes e aguns LPS!Mas como é obvio alguns filtradores/corais tÊm de ser alimentados com particulas microscópicas e ai essa prática é inutil, por causa das dimensoes das particulas em questão!Depois há a lacuna do phytoplankton!
> 
> E a "concha" como está?



 :Olá:  Pedro

Permite-me discordar...mas posso provar-te que esse sedimento,vai do microscópico ao tamanho de ovas de lagosta.
Quando o coloco no àqua a nuvem turva que se nota mais não è que o consentrado microscópico.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.
Parece-me que cheguei tarde demais para a Tridacna...
Observando o testemunho do César, parece-me que está nesse ponto...




> Pedro, normalmente quando as tridacnas morrem não se fecham por completo! Os músculos adutores deixando deixam de funcionar e ela abre ligeiramente...


Está ligeiramente aberta, vê-se o azul, mas parece-me que existe demasiada área branca... hoje não reagiu ao toque...

Pensava que seria mais fácil manter uma Tridacna, ainda para mais com o tipo de alimentação que estava a dar antes de me ausentar do país... estava espectacular!...

(...)

Uma outra questão... as Blastomussas Wellisi são 'abrasivas' para com as Duncan?
Poderei mudar a minha Duncan, para junto de uma Blastomussa, Caulastrea ou Euphyllia?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

A minha duncan está mesmo só....mas pelo aspecto deve ser...no caso da euphilia, seria mais esta a quaeimar a duncan!

Má sorte para a "concha"!PaciÊncia!

Cumps

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Lamento não teres vindo a tempo e teres perdido a "Tridacna".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Lamento a perda.  :Frown: 

Quanto ao alimento, as aquaculturas de bivalves usam muito o phyto do género Isochrysis.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.
> Parece-me que cheguei tarde demais para a Tridacna...
> Observando o testemunho do César, parece-me que está nesse ponto...
> 
> 
> 
> Está ligeiramente aberta, vê-se o azul, mas parece-me que existe demasiada área branca... hoje não reagiu ao toque...
> ...


Boas,

Quando uma Tridacna morre, a carne começa logo a se soltar e a sair. Se a vês entreaberta e vês o azul do manto é sinal de que está viva.
Apesar de seres filtrantes, as tridacnas têm algas _zooxanthellae_. As _Tridacna máxima_ são das mais exigentes mas têm requisitos idênticos a um SPS, boa luz, circulação q.b., valores de kh/Ca/Mg equilibrados e cuidado com os nutrientes...há limites!

Podes fazer os teste à água e postar aqui?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado Ricardo pela tua participação.
Desconhecia que as T. Maxima fossem assim tão exigentes!...
Morreu...
Quais as Tridacnas que se situam no quadrante oposto de exigência?

Quanto aos testes, espero realiza-los este fim fim-de-semana.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Pedro

É sempre mau perder um dos habitantes do nosso aquário, também tive uma máxima durante 2anos e tal, e de um dia para o outro foi-se, podes dar uma olhadela no post que coloquei na altura.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....cna#post143187

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Lentamente chego à conclusão que o facto de ter perdido em tempos todas as minhas Acans se deveu à falta de alimento...
Há pouco tempo trouxe a Acan mais barata que o Paulo (Bubbles) me arranjou... de modo a experimentar as alterações implementadas no aquário...
Passei de 1x cubo de comida/dia para 3x cubos de comida/dia.
Passei a usar escumador apenas das 23/24h às 7:30.
Troca de 10L de água (no total de ~30L) de 2 em 2 dias, onde tento que a 3ª TPA semanal seja de aspiração em zonas que sei que se concentra lixo.
Os LPS andam gordos. Os poucos SPS que tenho estão a aguentar-se... excepto uma Pocilopora (?) que estava a ser DEVORADA por 2 asterinas!
Não tenho dúvidas... deixei de propósito que elas lá se mantivessem para analisar e confirmo que por onde passaram havia tecido, antes da sua passagem.
De modo que ontem andei à caça de asterinas e foi mais um lote de estrelas que foi para o lixo.

Se a Acan se desenvolver, e parece-me que está... lentamente mais virão...

(...)

Quanto ao crash que tive em tempos...
Bom, pode ter sido originado pela introdução de um 'tronco' que tinha estado dentro do autoclismo, de forma a libertar as impurezas...
Recordo-me que tempos antes, e ainda antes da introdução do tronco no autoclismo, a minha esposa tinha usado aqueles sabonetes que desinfectam, dão cor e cheiro à água da sanita...
Mas foram tantas as águas limpas, antes da introdução do tronco no aquário...

(...)

Entretanto projectei um 'chapéu' em acrilico preto para o aquário. Muito fixe! O interior do aquário fica mais bonito... não se vê as travas, o foco de leds, os 5cm de vidro sem água...
Era uma guerra antiga, a luz que vinha para fora e que incomodava a minha esposa.
Como adquiri 2x N. Magnifica, antes de as colocar, aliou-se o útil ao agradável... (antes que elas saltassem para o abismo)
Espero em breve colocar 2x N. Decora...
Quanto ao chapéu, espero em breve colocar um tópico no DIY. A assemblagem do projecto ficou a cargo da CHM Acrilicos.

Um Feliz Ano Novo para todos!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Quando se está com sono, mais vale estar quieto...
Passo a explicar.

Desde há algum tempo que passei a alimentar o aquário 1x/dia.
Durante mais ou menos 1h, desligo o escumador e a bomba de retorno.
Ao fim de alguns momentos desligo as bombas de circulação, aproveitando o facto de estas serem Tunze e terem a função de alimentação, onde durante cerca de 10 minutos elas ficam 'adormecidas'.

Ao fim de 1h costumo ligar a bomba de retorno e o skimmer.
Ao que parece, ontem não fiz tudo... e apenas hoje às 19h é que me apercebi do meu disparate!


1ª observação... temperatura a 23º !???
2ª observação... ofiuros a boiarem...
3ª na areia... nada...
4ª peixes vivos!

Liguei a bomba de retorno e a temperatura baixa para 21º...
Tem estado a subir ~1º a cada 30 minutos.

Tenho 2x aquecedores Aquatic Nature 200W, acontece que um deles está a piscar nos 26º e não está a funcionar...  :Frown: 
Que poderá ser!? Estará avariado!?

Vou dando notícias. Tivesse eu o sistema GSM já implementado e nada disto teria acontecido!

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Peixes todos vivos!
Foram ~19h sem a bomba de retorno a funcionar e sem aquecimento.
12 peixes num aquário de 200L.
Apenas as bombas de circulação ligadas, mas em modo nocturno, logo com pouca agitação superficial.

Penso que o aquecedor estaria a piscar, fruto da temperatura da água estar a 22 graus na altura.

A água continua a 23º, 2h30 depois de ter reactivado o sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boa noite.

E os corais? Como estão a reagir?

Eu quando era mais espevitado fiz um dispositivo para evitar o que te aconteceu. Era um botão de pressão vermelho que parava as bombas e um preto que as reactivava.

Ora tinha um minitemporizador para fazer o mesmo que as tuas Tunze. Passados cerca de 5 minutos aquilo ligava tudo mesmo que não se tivesse carregado no botão preto.

Componentes chave? Um 555 e um relay. Para ti fazer uma coisa dessas é uma brincadeira de criança.

É o circuito a que chamam monostable.

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/555timer.htm

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Obrigado pela participação.
Os corais reagiram bem.
À meia-noite o aqua ainda estava a 24º, mas esta manhã já se encontrava a 26º.
Os camarões também se aguentaram.

Ufa! Mais um susto ultrapassado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Faz parte, como diz o outro!
Vá lá que não aconteceu mais nada e isso é que é importante! :Pracima:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Força Pedro,
Todos levamos sustos, uns mais fortes que outros, mas como não somos máquinas temos sempre falhas.
a mim foi a pressa na montagem de uma bomba que deu numa inundação de 200 litros pela sala e hall da casa.
Ainda bem que os peixes sobreviveram e os corais.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Agora resta esperar para ver os efeitos a curto prazo, visto que foram 4-5º de diferença, água que evaporou, logo maior densidade, quebra de oxigenação da água (penso), eventual aumento de CO2, eventual diminuição de PH...

Resta aguardar.

Mas lá está... quando comecei a explicar o sucedido à minha mulher, a preocupação maior dela, foi se o facto de a bomba ter ficado desligada, se teria implicado alguma inundação!...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Pedro, realmente uma sms tinha resolvido tudo mas acredita que com sono ou sem sono isso acontece, pelo menos eu passo a vida a tropeçar em distracções dessas o.O O que nos vale é a persistência e a garra com que depois resolvemos tudo.

Boa recuperação e espero que os sobreviventes superem bem o desastre  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Nas calmas  :SbOk: ...ao contrário do que se pensa,os nossos inquilinos são mais resistentes que aquilo que julgamos...até porque foram só algumas horas e eles desde que não seja uma situação à la long,teem como se defender.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este aquário está montado há demasiado tempo (8 anos).
Mantém-se como sendo o meu 1º aquário de água salgada. Muitos erros… concepções erradas…
A ideia de o substituir não é nova… espero que seja desta.  :Admirado: 
A nível de investimento, penso que não será muito… passa mais pela aquisição de uma estrutura em ferro e do aquário.

Para já, tenho que apresentar orçamentos em casa.  :Smile: 

Bom… dimensões…
70cm de profundidade
80cm de largura
40cm de altura

Com caixa externa cujas dimensões serão as seguintes:
10m de profundidade
40cm de largura
30cm de altura
3x furos D25mm com sistema ‘Bean animal’ simplificado

Estrutura em ferro, eventualmente em tubo quadrado de 20x20x3mm
Estrutura com 90cm de altura

Material a aplicar…
O mesmo de hoje, mais alguns DIY prontos a entrar em acção (foco leds, bombas doseadoras…)
Estou a pensar aplicar Siporax, biopellets… retirar os mangues da equação…

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como já te tinha dito acho os 40 cm de altura te deixam pouco espaço de manobra para fazer um layout com espaço para crescimentos de corais e para os peixes se movimentarem!

Mais 10cm nõ fazia nada mal!

Qual a razão de colocares apenas 40 cm?

Que tipo de corais e peixes estas a pensar manter no novo projeto?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Obrigado pela participação.
Vou (penso) querer ter LPS e muitos peixes! Muito movimento.
Os 40cm tem sobretudo a ver com a litragem final do sistema..., altura do meu braço.... já fui aconselhado diversas vezes para não me meter nos 40cm, mas sim nos 50cm...
Para agora não é muito importante e talvez vá mesmo para os 50cm... vamos ver... a ver se consigo dar este passo...

Como não tenho facilidade de recolher água salgada... em 8 anos não entrou uma gota (só se veio alguma nos frags que tu ou outro me ofereceram  :Smile:  ) de água salgada... portanto é um custo que contabilizo como definição da litragem do sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boa tarde Pedro
> 
> Obrigado pela participação.
> Vou (penso) querer ter LPS e muitos peixes! Muito movimento.
> Os 40cm tem sobretudo a ver com a litragem final do sistema..., altura do meu braço.... já fui aconselhado diversas vezes para não me meter nos 40cm, mas sim nos 50cm...
> Para agora não é muito importante e talvez vá mesmo para os 50cm... vamos ver... a ver se consigo dar este passo...
> 
> Como não tenho facilidade de recolher água salgada... em 8 anos não entrou uma gota (só se veio alguma nos frags que tu ou outro me ofereceram  ) de água salgada... portanto é um custo que contabilizo como definição da litragem do sistema.
> 
> ...


Pedro,

Votos de sucesso!

Se precisares de ajuda é só dizeres. Atenção que os 40cm também te obrigam a subir mais os leds para evitar spotlighting.

Fiz aqui uns testes com a altura da calha e 10cm fazem uma diferença assinalável!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Nuno

Obrigado.
Coloca os leds 20cm acima da linha de água e estás lá!

Abraço
PedroFerrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Desejo-te um grande sucesso com a empreitada! Se (quando?) for para a frente já pensaste em fazer um barebottom? Estou tentado a experimentar...

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Bom dimensões
> 70cm de profundidade
> 80cm de largura
> 40cm de altura


Boas,

Tenho visto reefs excelentes com alturas mais baixas... por exemplo o Shallow Reef ou o Gomes Reef, a altura acho que andará entre os 40 e 45 cm. Para os corais é mais fácil iluminar e dá na mesma para fazer layouts muito bons.  :Cool: 
Em termos do comprimento e largura, que iluminação irás usar? Será a calha de LEDs? Se for T5, as de 24W idealmente para 60cm, e as de 39W idealmente para 90cm, acho...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

Sim, excelente reefs!
Quanto à iluminação, leds sem dúvida, DIY sem dúvida!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Raul

Barebottom? Sim... uma ideia várias vezes ponderada... mas num micro-sistema... num aquário talvez não...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

No meio disto tudo só espero que não desmontes esse aquário sem antes colocar uma foto geral ...
Já há muito que nos deves uma!

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Epá, com as cyanos que está, ainda dizem que é para comemorar as vitórias do Benfica, nas modalidades de Basket, hóquei em patins e futsal...  :Smile: 
E parece-me uma vez mais que não será desta que irá avante um novo aquário...

Assim sendo, passará por melhorar este, se é que não o deixo cair mesmo e optar por uma pausa em vez de andar sempre com chatices...  :Frown: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa noite pedro. 

Relativamente aos cianos o jorge Neves anda com o mm problema e creio que há um produto muito bom que mandou vir. Talvez possas experimentar, ou será que já o fizeste?


Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas ...

Epá ... afinal parece que perderam ontem com o Oliveirense em Hoquéi ....  :Big Grin: 

Quanto às Cianos, que TPAs é que estás a fazer neste momento? Se calhar espacavas um pouco mais ... Podes estar a alimentá-las.
Podes sempre experimentar injecções de Água Oxigenada debaixo do manto.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Sempre resolvi cyanos com paciência...
Através de aspiração dos diversos mantos, mais tarde ou mais cedo elas acabaram por quebrar... isso é notório quando o manto começa a ficar menos cor de vinho e mais acastanhado.

Neste momento reduzi a alimentação para dias intervalados e faço TPA de 30L de 15 em 15 dias...

Ontem foi dia de aspiração... por agora as zonas aspiradas (muitas mesmo) mantêm-se com bom aspecto...mas hoje é dia de alimentar os peixes e ... vão aparecer de novo...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Este fim-de-semana saíram os 6 Cardinais.
Ficaram 6 peixes... a saber:
1x Gramma Loreto
1x Yellow Tang (Zebrasoma Flavescens)
2x Ocellaris
2x Nemateleotris Magnifica

Espero reduzir desta forma alguma carga orgânica.
Parece-me que os peixes que ficaram, nadam agora mais livremente... parece-me que eram peixes a mais para um aqua de 200L.

Tive a oportunidade de conhecer a nova casa e gostei muito do que vi!
Uma outra forma de estar na aquariofilia.
É curioso como cada um de nós interpreta esta hobbie.

Aprendi algo que irei tentar implementar no novo projecto.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

